# Indian Police Clearance Certificate



## srivasu (Feb 29, 2012)

This is an India specific query.
I am in process of filing for my ACS work experience recognition.

My query is that is it ok if I go ahead and apply for a police clearance certificate now ? I was trying to find out why do we have to wait till the CO asks for a PCC to apply for one.


Also, for some one looking to apply for PCC, you need to visit this site, register, get an online appointment and then visit the Passport Seva Kendra with all the documents- passportindia(dot)gov(dot)in

I got my renewed passport within 2 weeks by following the process listed at this site.


----------



## Jivesha (Feb 16, 2012)

Your initial entry date, if you get a visa, its based on the PCC date. Even if you apply to DIAC now it will take around six months for a CO to be allocated to you. So, it its better to wait for CO before you apply for PCC.


----------



## IrishAussie (Feb 24, 2012)

Just to jump in here jivesha, what amount of time do you have from PCC's are stamped? Eg do you have one year from the pcc's are stamped to activate your visa or less time?


----------



## Jivesha (Feb 16, 2012)

IrishAussie said:


> Just to jump in here jivesha, what amount of time do you have from PCC's are stamped? Eg do you have one year from the pcc's are stamped to activate your visa or less time?


You have exactly one year, IrishAussie.


----------



## IrishAussie (Feb 24, 2012)

That's great Jivesha, thanks. sent for mine yesterday. Does the same timeframe exist for medicals do you know? I had my medicals done in October for another visa and was told I could use them again for 175/176 would that mean I have until October to activate the visa should I be successful? Thanks!


----------



## Jivesha (Feb 16, 2012)

IrishAussie said:


> That's great Jivesha, thanks. sent for mine yesterday. Does the same timeframe exist for medicals do you know? I had my medicals done in October for another visa and was told I could use them again for 175/176 would that mean I have until October to activate the visa should I be successful? Thanks!


Yes, the same timeframe holds for medicals also. That means your initial entry date will be in October.


----------



## IrishAussie (Feb 24, 2012)

Ok I'll keep that in mind, thanks again!


----------



## Jivesha (Feb 16, 2012)

IrishAussie said:


> Ok I'll keep that in mind, thanks again!


You're welcome, and good luck to you.


----------



## srivasu (Feb 29, 2012)

Jivesha said:


> Your initial entry date, if you get a visa, its based on the PCC date. Even if you apply to DIAC now it will take around six months for a CO to be allocated to you. So, it its better to wait for CO before you apply for PCC.


Thank you Jivesha. I will apply for PCC later.


----------



## Jivesha (Feb 16, 2012)

srivasu said:


> Thank you Jivesha. I will apply for PCC later.


You're welcome Srivasu. All the best.


----------



## buzzvishwanath (Dec 1, 2011)

Hello

Just wanted to inform the below.

You do not need an appointment for a PCC , Just upload the profile on the site and take a print out of the page where you try booking an appointment.

That should suffice.

Cheers


----------



## srivasu (Feb 29, 2012)

Jivesha said:


> You're welcome Srivasu. All the best.


So, I was thinking about this again. 

We have been delaying shifting our residence closer to office because we've been living here for about 3 years now. I think if I shift my residence, the PCC might get complicated because they seem to like you if you live at the same address for a long time.

What kind of problems I can run into if I go ahead and apply for a PCC right now - knowing that I might have a change of address post getting the PCC ?


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

srivasu said:


> So, I was thinking about this again.
> 
> We have been delaying shifting our residence closer to office because we've been living here for about 3 years now. I think if I shift my residence, the PCC might get complicated because they seem to like you if you live at the same address for a long time.
> 
> What kind of problems I can run into if I go ahead and apply for a PCC right now - knowing that I might have a change of address post getting the PCC ?


For PCC, if the address mentioned in passport is different than the one in application requested, you need to provide some proof for current address else only the passport in original is needed when you to to PSK. If you change the address before PCC, you might not have some prescribed address proofs. so better get it done and then move. After PCC is granted, they don't bother about you change ur home or not.


----------



## srivasu (Feb 29, 2012)

I had put this question to DIAC -

"Is it ok if I apply for Police Clearance Certificate now - knowing that my application to DIAC is at least 2 months away ?"

The answer that I got was -


1."If you are applying for a police clearance from a country which is requesting a letter from the Department of Immigration and Citizenship, you will need to wait until your application has been allocated to a case officer."


2."Police Clearance Certificates are considered to be valid for 12 months from the date that they are issued."


I think #1 is not applicable to India. I have filled the form available on the Passport Seva Portal for PCC and it doesnt mention a requirement for such a letter. It does ask for which country is the PCC required though.

What do the experts think ? Were they asked for such a letter ?


----------



## obelixous (Sep 1, 2010)

srivasu said:


> I had put this question to DIAC -
> 
> "Is it ok if I apply for Police Clearance Certificate now - knowing that my application to DIAC is at least 2 months away ?"
> 
> ...


The PSK centre at Sahibabad, which comes under the Delhi RPO did not ask for any letter from DIAC when we got our PCCs.


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

srivasu said:


> I had put this question to DIAC -
> 
> "Is it ok if I apply for Police Clearance Certificate now - knowing that my application to DIAC is at least 2 months away ?"
> 
> ...


I think I read in this forum that PSK in Gujarat asks for such letter. Even tough it is not mentioned in the passport India web page, few PSK asks for it. So better check with your PSK in person and confirm this else this can be a last minute surprise!


----------



## sraza (Nov 24, 2011)

dreamaus said:


> I think I read in this forum that PSK in Gujarat asks for such letter. Even tough it is not mentioned in the passport India web page, few PSK asks for it. So better check with your PSK in person and confirm this else this can be a last minute surprise!


One thing about PCC in Hyderabad. 

My wife and I were denied PCC because our passports do not have spouse name on them.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

PCC and medicals are valid for one year from the date of issue..
So if you take them now and if for some reason these are required at a later stage then the CO will ask you to take them again...

I will strongly suggest you to take the PCC now...
medical is online anyways now and the reports get uploaded in a few days..

the processing time for visas is very fast and in all probability you will get it within an year 



srivasu said:


> This is an India specific query.
> I am in process of filing for my ACS work experience recognition.
> 
> My query is that is it ok if I go ahead and apply for a police clearance certificate now ? I was trying to find out why do we have to wait till the CO asks for a PCC to apply for one.
> ...


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

sraza said:


> One thing about PCC in Hyderabad.
> 
> My wife and I were denied PCC because our passports do not have spouse name on them.


sorry to hear that...don't waste a day...apply for the same


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

thats rite..
Gujarat has this mandatory rule...
Its funny and weird as to how one state's PSKs ask for the letter while other states dont..
ditto with this crazy "spouse's name in passport" ...
if the wife's passport has husband's name in it then where is the question of any discrepancy or wrong doing? 
but our passport office is a little tipsy headed ...
gotta follow their weird rules...



dreamaus said:


> I think I read in this forum that PSK in Gujarat asks for such letter. Even tough it is not mentioned in the passport India web page, few PSK asks for it. So better check with your PSK in person and confirm this else this can be a last minute surprise!


----------



## Hyd2Aus (Nov 8, 2011)

sraza said:


> One thing about PCC in Hyderabad.
> 
> My wife and I were denied PCC because our passports do not have spouse name on them.


----------------

sraza, what did they say specific to this? need to get spouse name added first in passport to apply for PCC? My wife has my name in her passport but I do not have her name in my passport. Do you think its an issue with Hyd PSK? 

Also, do u think if myself and my wife can go together at one time to PSK and request for PCC? Not sure, how would this be feasible though becoz of the online appt's and to deal with brokers for appt at PSK.

Thanks,
Sri


----------



## srivasu (Feb 29, 2012)

lifeisgood said:


> PCC and medicals are valid for one year from the date of issue..
> So if you take them now and if for some reason these are required at a later stage then the CO will ask you to take them again...
> 
> I will strongly suggest you to take the PCC now...
> ...


Thanks for your reply. Based on what I've read, I will first get my name endorsed on my wife's passport first. I already have her name on my passport.

I didnt understand this though -

"So if you take them now and if for some reason these are required at a later stage then the CO will ask you to take them again..."

Are you saying that even though I have a valid PCC I may still be asked to get one again ?


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi;
I was in a similar situation ...i didnt have my wife's name in my passort though she had my name in her passport..
i had to get a new one even though i showed the marriage certificates and other supporting docs..
what you can do is give it a try and go with your existing passport and see what Hyd PSK says..if they give you the PCC then that's fine or else you will need to get a new one..
I have seen posts here where some states do not need the spouse's name in the passport..
give it a try...
Good luck 



Hyd2Aus said:


> ----------------
> 
> sraza, what did they say specific to this? need to get spouse name added first in passport to apply for PCC? My wife has my name in her passport but I do not have her name in my passport. Do you think its an issue with Hyd PSK?
> 
> ...


----------



## sraza (Nov 24, 2011)

Hyd2Aus said:


> ----------------
> 
> sraza, what did they say specific to this? need to get spouse name added first in passport to apply for PCC? My wife has my name in her passport but I do not have her name in my passport. Do you think its an issue with Hyd PSK?
> 
> ...


In my case, both our passports didn't have spouse name. I didn't ask if it was ok if one of the passport had spouse name. Going by how stubborn they were, I don't think it they will agree. You should give it a try as lifeisgood suggested. 

Also, note that my wife and I went together. I took appointments for both of us in the same slot. 

Regarding appointments, please don't go to any brokers. You need a reasonably good internet connection and try for it at 7.30 pm. You will definitely get appointment. I booked my appointment, and then my wife's appointment one after another and yet I got the 9.30 am slot. 

I had uploaded e-form for my son in December but always and delayed it unnecessarily for 3 months because I never tried at the right time of the day. I have so far made two visits to the PSK and I can tell you its simple. 

Btw, applied for my 10 month old son's passport last tuesday (Mar 6) and we received it this morning (Mar 14).


----------



## Hyd2Aus (Nov 8, 2011)

sraza said:


> In my case, both our passports didn't have spouse name. I didn't ask if it was ok if one of the passport had spouse name. Going by how stubborn they were, I don't think it they will agree. You should give it a try as lifeisgood suggested.
> 
> Also, note that my wife and I went together. I took appointments for both of us in the same slot.
> 
> ...


---------------

Thanks LIG and sraza. I even called the passport cust service yes'day and they said its not needed to have spouse name in the passport as its for individual PCC and nothing to do with the family details. Also, they told that online appt is not needed for PCC's so I'm thinking of using my daughter passport appt time to submit our PCC requests as well. It all luck I guess on what they ask to show as proof n blah blah. I will give a try soon and keep u posted.

sraza, was it a tatkal or normal one for your son?

Thanks,
Sri


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Lucky You...
Glad that you do not have to go through this change in passport procedure bcoz it doesnt make sense...
Good luck..



Hyd2Aus said:


> ---------------
> 
> Thanks LIG and sraza. I even called the passport cust service yes'day and they said its not needed to have spouse name in the passport as its for individual PCC and nothing to do with the family details. Also, they told that online appt is not needed for PCC's so I'm thinking of using my daughter passport appt time to submit our PCC requests as well. It all luck I guess on what they ask to show as proof n blah blah. I will give a try soon and keep u posted.
> 
> ...


----------



## sraza (Nov 24, 2011)

My son's passport was normal. It came in a week because he didn't need police verification.

One thing about my PCC attempt - they told me that they could give me the PCC but marital status will be mentioned on it and it will be as per my passport i.e single. I checked with them if they can totally omit the marital status and they said no. 

After the first person said no, we waited another 20 min to talk to senior officials and they told me the same. 

Can you tell me which customer service number you called? 

Good luck! Let me know how the PCC thing goes.


----------



## sraza (Nov 24, 2011)

lifeisgood,

Congrats on your visa grant. You signature suggests that a lot of time went waiting for PCC !


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

Hyd2Aus said:


> ---------------
> 
> Thanks LIG and sraza. I even called the passport cust service yes'day and they said its not needed to have spouse name in the passport as its for individual PCC and nothing to do with the family details. Also, they told that online appt is not needed for PCC's so I'm thinking of using my daughter passport appt time to submit our PCC requests as well. It all luck I guess on what they ask to show as proof n blah blah. I will give a try soon and keep u posted.
> 
> ...


First of all don't believe the PSK associates speaking o phone. They are just recorded answering machine types...they will just help you with the process and doubts in general but at last the final decision will be taken by the respective PSK officials only. So if customer service folks say it is not needed it may not hold good.

and on the online appt, you have to take it else you will not be even allowed inside the office without an appt letter. its free of cost and it doesn't harm to get one. there is no logic behind appt not needed because you will be in same queue along with passport applicants and so how do they prioritize your app then?


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

sraza said:


> My son's passport was normal. It came in a week because he didn't need police verification.
> 
> One thing about my PCC attempt - they told me that they could give me the PCC but marital status will be mentioned on it and it will be as per my passport i.e single. I checked with them if they can totally omit the marital status and they said no.
> 
> ...


the pcc I got just says as in below link and there is no mention of marital status in it. I thought it is the same format all over India. Not sure why wuld HYD PSK mentions marital status in it...the process is not unique across states :confused2:

How to get police clearance certificate in India?


----------



## Pradiprn (Jul 21, 2011)

i am having an interesting time with my PCC. I applied online for my spouse and myself ( spent half a day doing it..uploading documents and all) and after having done that when i tried to get an appointment online it was'nt happening. So i called PSK customer care only to be told that the PSK (Thane) for which i was applying was not open yet...however it is very much on the website complete with an address.
I will now have to apply at the RPO and I am told that my spouse's PCC will take time since she has a different permanent address and we do not have each others details on our passports.
This is going to be so much fun...


----------



## fabregas (Feb 8, 2012)

I have applied for 176 online visa on 8th March 2012. Co is not assigned yet.
I have PCC request showing for me as well as for my wife....I applied for my PCC but is it required for my wife also?...

Did anyone submitted the PCC for his wife?..


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

fabregas said:


> I have applied for 176 online visa on 8th March 2012. Co is not assigned yet.
> I have PCC request showing for me as well as for my wife....I applied for my PCC but is it required for my wife also?...
> 
> Did anyone submitted the PCC for his wife?..


PCC is for all applicants who are aged 18 and above. It is mandatory for your wife as well


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Marital Status is not mentioned in the PCC...
Dont know abt Hyd but in my & my spouse's PCC; the marital status is not mentioned..



sraza said:


> My son's passport w
> as normal. It came in a week because he didn't need police verification.
> 
> One thing about my PCC attempt - they told me that they could give me the PCC but marital status will be mentioned on it and it will be as per my passport i.e single. I checked with them if they can totally omit the marital status and they said no.
> ...


----------



## Pradiprn (Jul 21, 2011)

My experience with Passport Office continues to test patience. I got to know that the PSK in Thane was open and so I activated my online applications which I had already submitted before and took appointments today for my spouse and myself... We live quite far from Thane and so we drove and reached early. They Made us wait until the appointment time and after we finally got in, they tell us at the counter that they do not offer PCC service. So in effect the entire day was lost. Since it was already past noon, we could not go to the passport office either....we visited the passport office but it was crowded and we couldn't even get to the office...the Queue stretched right up to the front gate of the building.
So now have to make a second trip on monday early morning.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

This is so typical of our Indian Administrative system.They make you test your patience to no end.Some rules are ridiculous and many are even hard to comprehend.



Pradiprn said:


> My experience with Passport Office continues to test patience. I got to know that the PSK in Thane was open and so I activated my online applications which I had already submitted before and took appointments today for my spouse and myself... We live quite far from Thane and so we drove and reached early. They Made us wait until the appointment time and after we finally got in, they tell us at the counter that they do not offer PCC service. So in effect the entire day was lost. Since it was already past noon, we could not go to the passport office either....we visited the passport office but it was crowded and we couldn't even get to the office...the Queue stretched right up to the front gate of the building.
> So now have to make a second trip on monday early morning.


----------



## Revenant (Feb 26, 2012)

lifeisgood said:


> This is so typical of our Indian Administrative system.They make you test your patience to no end.Some rules are ridiculous and many are even hard to comprehend.


Dude I got my PCC in one day flat !


----------



## sraza (Nov 24, 2011)

Pradiprn said:


> My experience with Passport Office continues to test patience. I got to know that the PSK in Thane was open and so I activated my online applications which I had already submitted before and took appointments today for my spouse and myself... We live quite far from Thane and so we drove and reached early. They Made us wait until the appointment time and after we finally got in, they tell us at the counter that they do not offer PCC service. So in effect the entire day was lost. Since it was already past noon, we could not go to the passport office either....we visited the passport office but it was crowded and we couldn't even get to the office...the Queue stretched right up to the front gate of the building.
> So now have to make a second trip on monday early morning.


I am having a tough time too.

I went for PCC last week for myself and my wife. They denied saying that my wife and I need to have spouse name endorsed on passport. Without this, marital status will be "single" on PCC. I later found that marital status is not even mentioned on the PCC!!!

Given that both our passports required an address change anyway, we applied for reissue of passport this week. They accepted mine but rejected my wife's application on grounds that address proof doesn't mention her name. They wouldn't accept marriage certificate as a linked document for her address proof. 

I now have to get address proof as per their demands, and apply for her passport address change + spouse name.

Once I get both, I will then go for PCC and I hope that wouldn't take time.


----------



## Pradiprn (Jul 21, 2011)

sraza said:


> I am having a tough time too.
> 
> I went for PCC last week for myself and my wife. They denied saying that my wife and I need to have spouse name endorsed on passport. Without this, marital status will be "single" on PCC. I later found that marital status is not even mentioned on the PCC!!!
> 
> ...


I do not understand how you they can reject marriage certificate as the proof. It is on the face of it quite ridiculous!


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

good for you dude...
congrats...



Revenant said:


> Dude I got my PCC in one day flat !


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

yeah thats the height of stupidity,rite!!!!!
the same govt issues you a marriage certificate and passport and yet they cannot be used as evidence...
Its cant get more frustrating and ridiculous than this...



Pradiprn said:


> I do not understand how you they can reject marriage certificate as the proof. It is on the face of it quite ridiculous!


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

I have an appointment with the Passport office for Indian PCC (Bangalore) on 26th April. I have no 'address' issues. I live in Bangalore and I am from Bangalore. My question is, how long does it generally take these days to get the PCC in your hand? Thanks.


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

bangalg said:


> I have an appointment with the Passport office for Indian PCC (Bangalore) on 26th April. I have no 'address' issues. I live in Bangalore and I am from Bangalore. My question is, how long does it generally take these days to get the PCC in your hand? Thanks.


If your address in passport and the address where you live now are same and your earlier police verification was done already and if that PV report has reached them and it reflects fine in their system it is instant! if not they will initiate a new PV and may take about a month or so


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

dreamaus said:


> If your address in passport and the address where you live now are same and your earlier police verification was done already and if that PV report has reached them and it reflects fine in their system it is instant! if not they will initiate a new PV and may take about a month or so


Thanks dreamaus. So 1 month around.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## sraza (Nov 24, 2011)

*My PCC experience*

Here is my experience with PCC.

I went for PCC - PSK guys rejected saying that I should get spouse name added.

I did so and my passport was re-issued without police verification although there was change of address (not sure how)

I then went for PCC with the new passport and they issued it to me on the same day. 

Note that when you walk out of the PSK for any service (fresh passport, re-issue, PCC), they give an acknowledgement that mentions police verification mode.


----------



## ptshah (Feb 13, 2012)

*PCC Experience*

I had registered online (passportindia.gov.in) with andheri (mumbai) psk for pcc. The trouble was my wife had spouse name mentioned on her passport but i had a blank field at the spouse name.

Someone suggested that i mention myself as single and my wife should mention married and we should both go separately. We did the same and voila we got the PCC stamp on passport and PCC letter from the officer on the spot. We took an early appointment @ 09:30 AM where reporting time is 09:00 Am and we were out at 12:45 PM getting through the PCC.

As the PCC does not anyhwere mention whether i am single or married, it does not make sense to update your passport with spouse name cos for even adding spouse name you will get a new passport with new numbers.

*So, if you have a passport with spouse name included , please mention married when you apply online and if you donot have spouse name mentioned on your passport always mention single.*

Hope this helps and clears the issue about PCC. 

Requirements for PCC Mumbai - Andheri Marol PSK :
(1) All address proof original documents with photocopies, carry as much as you can..I carried bank statement for 1 year, MTNL bills for last month and the same 1 year before, Ration Card, Driving License. They were just satisfied with bank statement and ration card.
(2) No Photographs needed as the TCS guys click them on the spot with your fingers also scanned.
(3) Photocopy of the first & last page of your passport. Additonally, Page 2 & 3 are also required for ECNR even if they are blank.


----------



## kb1983 (Sep 2, 2011)

I was thinking that I got the fastest, but seems Ptshah also has done at same speed. 
I also (opposite to my expectations) got pcc in 1 hour...pcc stamped in front of me and handed over directly in my hand with the letter at Thane PSK.

I or my wife also didn't have each others name on passport as spouse, but we took address proof for a yr (gas bill for me and bank pass book for my wife) and marriage certificate. And within an hour everything was done, big relief. We had police verification by chance in hand already which was done for rental agreement. It might have helped, but I am not sure.

Hope this helps and clears some doubts about PCC. 

Regards,
kb1983





ptshah said:


> I had registered online (passportindia.gov.in) with andheri (mumbai) psk for pcc. The trouble was my wife had spouse name mentioned on her passport but i had a blank field at the spouse name.
> 
> Someone suggested that i mention myself as single and my wife should mention married and we should both go separately. We did the same and voila we got the PCC stamp on passport and PCC letter from the officer on the spot. We took an early appointment @ 09:30 AM where reporting time is 09:00 Am and we were out at 12:45 PM getting through the PCC.
> 
> ...


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

*Need help for Australia 175*

Hello,
This is my first port to this forum. I find it very helpful and hence, I hope that my dilemma will be resolved on this group. 

I plan to apply for GSM 175 for Australia. I am the primary applicant and my husband is the secondary applicant. I have already got the ACS assessment done and IELTS score. I got these done using my current passport which has my maiden name(surname before marriage) and does not have my spouse name added.

My marriage certificate has my surname after marriage.

I did a query about the PCC procedure in Gurgaon. They told me that I and my husband will need new passport with spouse name added.

Questions I have are:

1. If I get my new passport with my surname after marriage and use it for visa application, will my IELTS and ACS assessment done using old passport and surname be accepted as valid?

2. In case I get my maiden name on my new passport to avoid trouble, will the marriage certificate having surname after marriage be accepted as proof of relationship?


3. Is it okay that I apply with my current passport (same used for IELTS and ACS), and then later for PCC I get a new passport issued? Which surname will be used then?


Looking forward to replies from people who have been through this !

Thanks,
Aanchal


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

sraza said:


> Here is my experience with PCC.
> 
> I went for PCC - PSK guys rejected saying that I should get spouse name added.
> 
> ...


Did you get the new passport after making the visa application with your old passport? Thanks!


----------



## kb1983 (Sep 2, 2011)

aanchalk said:


> Hello,
> This is my first port to this forum. I find it very helpful and hence, I hope that my dilemma will be resolved on this group.
> 
> I plan to apply for GSM 175 for Australia. I am the primary applicant and my husband is the secondary applicant. I have already got the ACS assessment done and IELTS score. I got these done using my current passport which has my maiden name(surname before marriage) and does not have my spouse name added.
> ...


I think you have enough time to start process for PCC, at least 4 months to 8 months (ACS + CO allocation). 
When I went for PCC, neither of us had other's name as spouse on their passport, but we had marriage certificates and other address proof (also the passport address was different than the passport office where we applied, but we had address proof whatever required) and it all was done in around 1-2 hour.

I dont think passport renewal is required, though it will save time at many other places. And I think there should not be any problem with IELTS and ACS if you get your passport renewed. In my opinion there would be some way to link the new passport to old one and DIAC should accept it if you provide scans and details of both passports. 
*Please get some other's idea on this also, as this is just my view and I am not 100% sure.*
Also pcc will be fast if the passport's address is same as your current address and your spouse's name is there.
I will suggest start your process and focus on that more than pcc now.

Regards,
Kb1983


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

kb1983 said:


> I think you have enough time to start process for PCC, at least 4 months to 8 months (ACS + CO allocation).
> When I went for PCC, neither of us had other's name as spouse on their passport, but we had marriage certificates and other address proof (also the passport address was different than the passport office where we applied, but we had address proof whatever required) and it all was done in around 1-2 hour.
> 
> I dont think passport renewal is required, though it will save time at many other places. And I think there should not be any problem with IELTS and ACS if you get your passport renewed. In my opinion there would be some way to link the new passport to old one and DIAC should accept it if you provide scans and details of both passports.
> ...


Thanks a lot for your response. The reason I am worrying about it now is whether I should make the visa application after renewing the passport(in tatkaal) or with the old one. If the ACS and IELTS on old passport are accepted, then I will also prefer getting a new passport with post marriage surname, spouse name and current address. Attaching a scan and photocopies of old passport will surely help. I will wait for more replies. Thanks again.


----------



## kb1983 (Sep 2, 2011)

I suggest you apply everything (ielts, acs and visa) with the old passport. Once you have applied for visa then get passport renewed soon. You need pcc after 3-5 months of visa application (before CO is allocated) and by that time your new passport should have come.

Once you get the new passport inform the DIAC about the new passport, that's easy.
Then getting the PCC also would be easy, if it contains your current address.

But for PCC, marriage certificate did for us, surprising that every state works different way.


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

kb1983 said:


> I suggest you apply everything (ielts, acs and visa) with the old passport. Once you have applied for visa then get passport renewed soon. You need pcc after 3-5 months of visa application (before CO is allocated) and by that time your new passport should have come.
> 
> Once you get the new passport inform the DIAC about the new passport, that's easy.
> Then getting the PCC also would be easy, if it contains your current address.
> ...


Hmmm...that makes sense, so you mean changing name and passport after applying for visa should not be a problem. Even I saw a form on DIAC website for notifying them about change in name and passport details after the application is lodged.

But if I do so, the real issue is the marriage certificate which has a different surname than passport. Will that be acceptable if I apply with my current passport having my maiden name...will something like an affidavit help?

- Passport has surname before marriage
- marriage certificate has surname after marriage

I need to attach the marriage certificate with my application as proof of marriage.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## kb1983 (Sep 2, 2011)

aanchalk said:


> Hmmm...that makes sense, so you mean changing name and passport after applying for visa should not be a problem. Even I saw a form on DIAC website for notifying them about change in name and passport details after the application is lodged.
> 
> But if I do so, the real issue is the marriage certificate which has a different surname than passport. Will that be acceptable if I apply with my current passport having my maiden name...will something like an affidavit help?
> 
> ...


Yes, marriage certificate is required very much but you can submit it later also. My CO asked for it, even though I had uploaded it upfront.

I dont know how soon you want, either wait for some more time, get passport through tatkal way with proper details and then apply everything.
OR
Start your application....give the *current name as in passport *and then notify DIAC abt your new passport, new name and marriage certificate. I dont think different names in MC and passport should be problem, as many people dont get their passports renewed until necessary.


----------



## amolc (Jan 16, 2012)

*Can take PCC from Commissioner's office?*

Hi,

Is it OK to get the PCC from Police Commissioner's office instead of the Regional Passport Office?

Regards,
Amol.


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

kb1983 said:


> Yes, marriage certificate is required very much but you can submit it later also. My CO asked for it, even though I had uploaded it upfront.
> 
> I dont know how soon you want, either wait for some more time, get passport through tatkal way with proper details and then apply everything.
> OR
> Start your application....give the *current name as in passport *and then notify DIAC abt your new passport, new name and marriage certificate. I dont think different names in MC and passport should be problem, as many people dont get their passports renewed until necessary.


Thanks again! Does anybody on this forum have experience of having different names on marriage certificate and passport while applying for visa?


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

amolc said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is it OK to get the PCC from Police Commissioner's office instead of the Regional Passport Office?
> 
> ...


I do not think it is acceptable. The document on DIAC website is clear about getting it from the passport office. Please note PCC is not same as police verification that you can get from any police station.


----------



## amolc (Jan 16, 2012)

aanchalk said:


> I do not think it is acceptable. The document on DIAC website is clear about getting it from the passport office. Please note PCC is not same as police verification that you can get from any police station.


Thank you, aanchalk.
After your reply, I checked on the site and it says "Apply in person to the Regional Passport Office".
immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/character-penal.pdf


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

dreamaus said:


> For PCC, if the address mentioned in passport is different than the one in application requested, you need to provide some proof for current address else only the passport in original is needed when you to to PSK. If you change the address before PCC, you might not have some prescribed address proofs. so better get it done and then move. After PCC is granted, they don't bother about you change ur home or not.


Hello,
I want to understand what is the relevance of the present address in the PCC process? I have a passport from Bhopal MP while I currently stay in Gurgaon. What problem can happen if I got to Bhopal RPO and fill the current address in PCC application form same as the address (Bhopal) in the passport?

Do they post some documents at the current address or is some verification done for the current address?

I saw on Passport Seva Portal website that they need proof of current address only if the address is not same as the one on passport.

Also, does the CO verify if the PCC is from the same location as your current address in VISA application?

Will it also be a problem if I and my husband have PCC done from different places(mine frm bpl, his from Delhi)...does the CO note this?


----------



## kb1983 (Sep 2, 2011)

You have to go to that passport office for PCC for which you can show current address proof. It can be different from the passort address and . You can get it from Bhopal also if you have proof of local address there. 

There wont be any verification if you go with pre police verification.

CO shouldn't bother for difference in address given in PCC and your application, and your and your husband can get PCC from different places too.


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

kb1983 said:


> You have to go to that passport office for PCC for which you can show current address proof. It can be different from the passort address and . You can get it from Bhopal also if you have proof of local address there.
> 
> There wont be any verification if you go with pre police verification.
> 
> CO shouldn't bother for difference in address given in PCC and your application, and your and your husband can get PCC from different places too.


Thanks!


----------



## amitambika (Jul 6, 2011)

amolc said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is it OK to get the PCC from Police Commissioner's office instead of the Regional Passport Office?
> 
> ...


I think you are from bangalore where all police verifications are centralised at Commissioners office.i think this should work because from RPO also the details are sent to commissioners office and from there to your local police station and after verification back the same route to RPO.


----------



## sb27 (Mar 5, 2012)

amitambika said:


> I think you are from bangalore where all police verifications are centralised at Commissioners office.i think this should work because from RPO also the details are sent to commissioners office and from there to your local police station and after verification back the same route to RPO.



Once the local police does the verification and forward the files to commissioners office back, how long does it take to get the message/email from RPO to collect it? I'm from bangalore. Mine and my husband's was sent for police verification because of change in address.


----------



## amitambika (Jul 6, 2011)

sb27 said:


> Once the local police does the verification and forward the files to commissioners office back, how long does it take to get the message/email from RPO to collect it? I'm from bangalore. Mine and my husband's was sent for police verification because of change in address.


I think it should take maximum one week.That is time it took for my wife to get her passport once the police verification was done


----------



## Nanshri (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi 

It took just 1hour in chennai passport seva for diff address


----------



## sb27 (Mar 5, 2012)

amitambika said:


> I think it should take maximum one week.That is time it took for my wife to get her passport once the police verification was done


Oh weird... my husband's verification was done more than a week ago, still no sms/email.

I have given my today.. i need to wait and see..


----------



## sb27 (Mar 5, 2012)

amitambika said:


> I think it should take maximum one week.That is time it took for my wife to get her passport once the police verification was done


Did you follow up with commissioner's office etc?
Or did you just wait for them to get back?


----------



## amitambika (Jul 6, 2011)

sb27 said:


> Did you follow up with commissioner's office etc?
> Or did you just wait for them to get back?


I didnot follow up after the verification was done by local police.You can infact check with local police station if they have sent the documents back to Commissioners office


----------



## sb27 (Mar 5, 2012)

thanks.. yeah, we will once check with the local police station.
PCC is giving me night mares


----------



## vishal182 (Apr 11, 2012)

I am pretty much new to this forum and trying to understand how Indian Police Clearance Certificate works? I have been trying to search for a thread where this was discussed earlier but unable to find it. Sorry if this was discussed earlier. If so can some1 please help me with the link. But anyways i will post the queries here.

1) My passport was originally issued by RPO Chennai and my wife's was issued by RPO Cochin. We are now living in Bangalore with both having address proofs. 
2) We are planing to apply for our PCC. Can we do it from Bangalore? Please note that address mentioned in the passport is different from our current address.
3) All we know is that we need to apply online and visit the closest PSK. What is next? Do we need to submit our passport to PSK? Atleast i remember that one of our forum members telling me that she did not submit her passport at PSK. But there are some conflicting statements i have seen from other members where they submitted theirs.
4) I understand it is a stamp on the passport with the name of the country hand written over the stamp. Please validate?
5) How long generally do you think this process is going to take? As our current address is different from the address in passport i understand there may be a police check and that may delay the overall process. Is there any ways to speed this up? Do you think that we visiting the respective issuing authority(in my case chennai and in my wife's case Cochin) can speed up the process?


I am having bad dreams thinking about indian PCC. Sorry for too many questions. Hope you guys understand. If all these are answered before please help me to point to the respective thread.


----------



## buzzvishwanath (Dec 1, 2011)

Hello

Answers in short


1)Doesnt matter as long as there is a proof in their system of a police verification , Even i did mine in Bangy at the Belandur office.
2) same as above
3)U dont need a time slot , just create an application and take print , go early . They will let u in after the 1st batch is done , usually around 9-9.30 . They will give u ur passport immediately . if held they give u a letter if they need to do a police verification .
4) They give a letter stating ur PCC is done for blah blah country
5) Mine happened the same day , within 3 hours even our addresses were diff . But i have heard various stories , 

BTW do not trust the people sitting outside at enquiry, They are a little unfamiliar with things, They sent me back one day . So make sure u go one day ahead and get all info . Take all originals with u the day u go to apply so that u dont have to run around . U need to show address proof that ur living in current address for more than a year , only originals excepted , If its a e-bill get it stamped from the concerned office.

Cheers


----------



## sb27 (Mar 5, 2012)

vishal182 said:


> I am pretty much new to this forum and trying to understand how Indian Police Clearance Certificate works? I have been trying to search for a thread where this was discussed earlier but unable to find it. Sorry if this was discussed earlier. If so can some1 please help me with the link. But anyways i will post the queries here.
> 
> 1) My passport was originally issued by RPO Chennai and my wife's was issued by RPO Cochin. We are now living in Bangalore with both having address proofs.
> 2) We are planing to apply for our PCC. Can we do it from Bangalore? Please note that address mentioned in the passport is different from our current address.
> ...





vishal182 said:


> I am pretty much new to this forum and trying to understand how Indian Police Clearance Certificate works? I have been trying to search for a thread where this was discussed earlier but unable to find it. Sorry if this was discussed earlier. If so can some1 please help me with the link. But anyways i will post the queries here.
> 
> 1) My passport was originally issued by RPO Chennai and my wife's was issued by RPO Cochin. We are now living in Bangalore with both having address proofs.
> 2) We are planing to apply for our PCC. Can we do it from Bangalore? Please note that address mentioned in the passport is different from our current address.
> ...


You can apply for PCC in Banglore itself.
I will tell what all I had to do:

My passport is from Bangalore and my husband's is from Lucknow. Both our address were different from our current given that we got our passport before marriage. So we had a little delay in getting PCC because in both our cases police verification was needed.

Firstly, fill the application form on passportindia.gov.in portal with correct details and submit it. 
Next, schedule an appointment with PSK near marathhalli through the portal itself. You will see the option once u submit the form.
On the day of appointment, take the passport and a copy, address proof original and copy to the PSK. Both of you should have seperate address proofs for one year.
If your documents are valid, you will let inside and the process takes about 2 hrs. 
Some people may get on the same day and some wont.
We didnt. 
We were asked to submit all the documents and told that these files will be forwarded to commissioners office for verification. They returned our passports to us and kept only the documents.

After 2 days, the file would go from commissioner's office to your local police station. You need to go there and tell them to do the verification for Australian PCC. They will make you write a letter and fill one form. You can immediately take them to your house and let them conduct the verification on the same day. We did that way only.
They will only see your passport and return it.

They will then send your verification details back to commissioner's office. You dont have to go anywhere after this. Just make sure it is sent from your local police station.

Within a week after they send the verification to commissioners office, you will get a SMS from Passport office saying your PCC is ready.

Take your passport to the PSK the very next day and collect the PCC. No need for an appointment. 

This takes about 10 days. If you dont get a SMS from them in 10 days, go to your police station and follow it up.

Both of you have to fill the form. 
you need to pay 500 for each application in psk


----------



## vishal182 (Apr 11, 2012)

sb27 said:


> You can apply for PCC in Banglore itself.
> I will tell what all I had to do:
> 
> My passport is from Bangalore and my husband's is from Lucknow. Both our address were different from our current given that we got our passport before marriage. So we had a little delay in getting PCC because in both our cases police verification was needed.
> ...


Thanks a lot for detailed explanation..hopefully ours will not be too complex..fingers crossed..


----------



## gg3103 (Apr 26, 2012)

sb27 said:


> You can apply for PCC in Banglore itself.
> Firstly, fill the application form on passportindia.gov.in portal with correct details and submit it.
> Next, schedule an appointment with PSK near marathhalli through the portal itself. You will see the option once u submit the form.


Just a minor suggestion to your wonderfully explained post:
You can save a lot of time by skipping the appointment piece. Based on my experience and interaction with the PSK officials, no prior appointment is needed for the PCC application. You can simply walk in with the reference to your online application.


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

If u r in Bangalore the Lalbagh office is a better option than Bellandur( near Intel) as it bigger and have more officers.


----------



## vishal182 (Apr 11, 2012)

sb27 said:


> You can apply for PCC in Banglore itself.
> I will tell what all I had to do:
> 
> My passport is from Bangalore and my husband's is from Lucknow. Both our address were different from our current given that we got our passport before marriage. So we had a little delay in getting PCC because in both our cases police verification was needed.
> ...


Thanks a lot for detailed explanation..hopefully ours will not be too complex..fingers crossed..


----------



## vishal182 (Apr 11, 2012)

louisam said:


> If u r in Bangalore the Lalbagh office is a better option than Bellandur( near Intel) as it bigger and have more officers.


I am from northern part of bangalore.. To be specific RT nagar.. Lalbagh is where i thought of going. Thanks for suggesting. I am really tensed abt it. Hopefully things fall on place.


----------



## amitambika (Jul 6, 2011)

vishal182 said:


> I am pretty much new to this forum and trying to understand how Indian Police Clearance Certificate works? I have been trying to search for a thread where this was discussed earlier but unable to find it. Sorry if this was discussed earlier. If so can some1 please help me with the link. But anyways i will post the queries here.
> 
> 1) My passport was originally issued by RPO Chennai and my wife's was issued by RPO Cochin. We are now living in Bangalore with both having address proofs.
> 2) We are planing to apply for our PCC. Can we do it from Bangalore? Please note that address mentioned in the passport is different from our current address.
> ...


Yes if you are staying in Bangalore you will have to apply the PCC from Bangalore.You should be living at your present address for more than year, or you will need to provide details of addresses before that.
You will need to apply online but it is impossible to get any appointment on the online system.For PCC you actually donot need any appointment and you can walk in to the centre.You donot need to submit your passport at the centre.When they are ready with your PCC they will call you with your passport to issue the PCC.They stamp on your passport and also give you a separate document.

Yes the process will take time.Your best bet is follow up.After 1-2 days of submitting the PCC with RPO with the commisioners office (No.1 Infantry Road) that they have sent your details to your local police station.And then go to your police station and followup.Dont wait for them to call you.Also mention your local police station correctly in your application.Again followup with your local police station that they have sent the verification back to commisioners office.After that it should not take much time


----------



## vishal182 (Apr 11, 2012)

kb1983 said:


> You have to go to that passport office for PCC for which you can show current address proof. It can be different from the passort address and . You can get it from Bhopal also if you have proof of local address there.
> 
> There wont be any verification if you go with pre police verification.
> 
> CO shouldn't bother for difference in address given in PCC and your application, and your and your husband can get PCC from different places too.


How can i get pre police verification?


----------



## kb1983 (Sep 2, 2011)

vishal182 said:


> How can i get pre police verification?


Hey Vishal,

Before going for pre verification, please confirm it form the PSK that they will give the PCC after that soon in a day or will go for verfication again.

I had just moved to a new house, so I had the police verification for rental in my hand. That helped, and my advice is that, keep and produce whatever documents you have for anything (until not contradictory), not only for PCC, but also for employment proof and other things. Senior mods also have reiterated this thing.

For pre-verification, go to the police station which belongs to your area and ask for a verfication report. They should give some form or forward to magistrate office or something like that. I am not sure about that. Please ask there about the process.

For your case, please confirm it from PSK and follow up with concerned department, even if it goes for post verification. There are thousands of cases that govt people just sit on files and when you show urgency it moves ahead easily.

This is my experience, sorry I can help only with advice and no other way 

Best of luck !


----------



## vishal182 (Apr 11, 2012)

kb1983 said:


> Hey Vishal,
> 
> Before going for pre verification, please confirm it form the PSK that they will give the PCC after that soon in a day or will go for verfication again.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot.. It is giving me some nightmares.. Will go to PSK on Monday and find the information. Will keep you posted abt ehat they say..


----------



## vishal182 (Apr 11, 2012)

kb1983 said:


> Hey Vishal,
> 
> Before going for pre verification, please confirm it form the PSK that they will give the PCC after that soon in a day or will go for verfication again.
> 
> ...


One more quedtion. If the spouse name is not mentioned in the passport what shld we mention on the application form? Somewhere in the forum i read PSK mskes our life difficult if we mention the status as married with no spouse name in the passport.


----------



## kb1983 (Sep 2, 2011)

You should produce marriage certificate. It's acceptable....and it was same case with us. it's not so problematic if you have police verification and address proof sorted out.


----------



## vishal182 (Apr 11, 2012)

kb1983 said:


> You should produce marriage certificate. It's acceptable....and it was same case with us. it's not so problematic if you have police verification and address proof sorted out.


Thank you.


----------



## vishal182 (Apr 11, 2012)

kb1983 said:


> You should produce marriage certificate. It's acceptable....and it was same case with us. it's not so problematic if you have police verification and address proof sorted out.


I applied for PCC last Thursday and thr file is still not forwaded my local police station. How long generally the commissioner's office take to fwd the file to corresponding station? Shld i follow up with them as well??


----------



## gg3103 (Apr 26, 2012)

vishal182 said:


> I applied for PCC last Thursday and thr file is still not forwaded my local police station. How long generally the commissioner's office take to fwd the file to corresponding station? Shld i follow up with them as well??


Yes. It would be better if you can visit the Commissioner's office and ask them to forward the file to your police station. If you persistently follow-up, the whole process would take 4-5 days. You can expedite the process if you know some senior police officials (either personally or through friends).


----------



## vishal182 (Apr 11, 2012)

gg3103 said:


> Yes. It would be better if you can visit the Commissioner's office and ask them to forward the file to your police station. If you persistently follow-up, the whole process would take 4-5 days. You can expedite the process if you know some senior police officials (either personally or through friends).


Thanks a lot. I just visited the Commissioner's office. Looks like they have forwarded to the respective police station the same day . Will try visiting the station again tomm. Hopefully something fruitful.


----------



## gg3103 (Apr 26, 2012)

vishal182 said:


> Thanks a lot. I just visited the Commissioner's office. Looks like they have forwarded to the respective police station the same day . Will try visiting the station again tomm. Hopefully something fruitful.


Are you located in Bangalore? If yes, then I know for sure that the verification is sent over email from the Assistant commissioner office to the local police station. You would need to go and meet the writer and ask them to check their emails of the day, the commissioner office forwarded your verification.


----------



## vishal182 (Apr 11, 2012)

gg3103 said:


> Are you located in Bangalore? If yes, then I know for sure that the verification is sent over email from the Assistant commissioner office to the local police station. You would need to go and meet the writer and ask them to check their emails of the day, the commissioner office forwarded your verification.


Yes, i am from Bangalore. Officer in the Commissioner's office is friendly. He asked me to visit my local police station tomorrow. In case of problem he said i can call his office and someone should help me out with the queries.


----------



## sb27 (Mar 5, 2012)

Guys, I have read somewhere on this forum that, if you have a police verification report in advance, it will help in PCC (in case police verification is needed).

Someone I know, wants to get a PV before hand. Can anyone tell me what is the process.


----------



## vishal182 (Apr 11, 2012)

sb27 said:


> Guys, I have read somewhere on this forum that, if you have a police verification report in advance, it will help in PCC (in case police verification is needed).
> 
> Someone I know, wants to get a PV before hand. Can anyone tell me what is the process.


I am not very sure whether PSK will accept that. I would suggest to go to the near by PSK and validate it before starting the procedure. 

I was there in Commissioner's office today and the officer in the reception initially directed me to 'Single Window' not knowing that i applied for PCC at PSK. You can buy the application form for PCC here. I think it costs Rs.200. I am not sure whether they accept cash. You may have to go the bank they say and remit the amount. You can try to get more information from the Commissioner's office. The whole process may take upto 10 days.


----------



## ebinmoothedam (Jun 19, 2012)

*Hello*



Jivesha said:


> Your initial entry date, if you get a visa, its based on the PCC date. Even if you apply to DIAC now it will take around six months for a CO to be allocated to you. So, it its better to wait for CO before you apply for PCC.


Just to clarify

Does this mean, for example:

I apply for PCC on August 1st,2012...get the certificate on August 20th,2012.

I apply for visa + pcc on October 1st, 2012....and I get visa granted on December 1st, 2012.

Did you mean... my visa entry will be from August 20th [date on pcc] or December 1st ? So does that mean I will loose 3 months of my visa period ?

I am confused here. Please have the kindness to clarify my doubt.


----------



## vishal182 (Apr 11, 2012)

ebinmoothedam said:


> Just to clarify
> 
> Does this mean, for example:
> 
> ...



It is mostly based on PCC or Medicals, whichever is the earliest.


----------



## ebinmoothedam (Jun 19, 2012)

So if I apply for a tourist visa for example, and it is valid only for 3 months, but the pcc was certified more than 3 months before the visa grant date, then whats the point of getting a visa ! it would have already had the entry date mentioned on the pcc right ?

or am i missing something here ? now i am really really confused !


----------



## vishal182 (Apr 11, 2012)

ebinmoothedam said:


> So if I apply for a tourist visa for example, and it is valid only for 3 months, but the pcc was certified more than 3 months before the visa grant date, then whats the point of getting a visa ! it would have already had the entry date mentioned on the pcc right ?
> 
> or am i missing something here ? now i am really really confused !


To be frank i am not sure how the tourist visa works. 

As far as the migration visa is concerned the CO may ask you to get a fresh PCC or your entry date will be very close to your visa grant date.


----------



## ebinmoothedam (Jun 19, 2012)

vishal182 said:


> To be frank i am not sure how the tourist visa works.
> 
> As far as the migration visa is concerned the CO may ask you to get a fresh PCC or your entry date will be very close to your visa grant date.



Got it. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## gg3103 (Apr 26, 2012)

vishal182 said:


> I am not very sure whether PSK will accept that. I would suggest to go to the near by PSK and validate it before starting the procedure.
> 
> I was there in Commissioner's office today and the officer in the reception initially directed me to 'Single Window' not knowing that i applied for PCC at PSK. You can buy the application form for PCC here. I think it costs Rs.200. I am not sure whether they accept cash. You may have to go the bank they say and remit the amount. You can try to get more information from the Commissioner's office. The whole process may take upto 10 days.


The PCC for Indian citizens residing in India must be obtained from the MEA i.e. you must apply for it either in PSK or RPO. The PCC issued at commissioner's office is for non-citizens residing in India, just like how the Indians residing in USA are required to submit both FBI and us local police clearance.


----------



## sb27 (Mar 5, 2012)

gg3103 said:


> The PCC for Indian citizens residing in India must be obtained from the MEA i.e. you must apply for it either in PSK or RPO. The PCC issued at commissioner's office is for non-citizens residing in India, just like how the Indians residing in USA are required to submit both FBI and us local police clearance.


I'm asking about the police verification that is done if the address is changed. If the address has changed and you know that PSK will ask for a PV report, can we get it in advance. I have seen some posts regarding this.


----------



## gg3103 (Apr 26, 2012)

sb27 said:


> I'm asking about the police verification that is done if the address is changed. If the address has changed and you know that PSK will ask for a PV report, can we get it in advance. I have seen some posts regarding this.


I think the PVR (Police Verification Report) you are referring to is to be obtained from the police station. I am not sure the process in your friend's state. I googled and found the following link
Employee/Tenent Varification

I remember that some one from Mumbai had mentioned on this forum that they used this PVR, which was done as part of their tenancy verification, for satisfying the address change requirements prior to issuance of PCC.


----------



## sb27 (Mar 5, 2012)

gg3103 said:


> I think the PVR (Police Verification Report) you are referring to is to be obtained from the police station. I am not sure the process in your friend's state. I googled and found the following link
> Employee/Tenent Varification
> 
> I remember that some one from Mumbai had mentioned on this forum that they used this PVR, which was done as part of their tenancy verification, for satisfying the address change requirements prior to issuance of PCC.


Yes, thanks.. I was talking abt that case only.
So will this report enable the person to get PCC on the same day instead of going for another round of verification?


----------



## gg3103 (Apr 26, 2012)

sb27 said:


> Yes, thanks.. I was talking abt that case only.
> So will this report enable the person to get PCC on the same day instead of going for another round of verification?


I believe so, based on the other user on this forum.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## eternal.wanderer (Mar 18, 2012)

ebinmoothedam said:


> So if I apply for a tourist visa for example, and it is valid only for 3 months, but the pcc was certified more than 3 months before the visa grant date, then whats the point of getting a visa ! it would have already had the entry date mentioned on the pcc right ?
> 
> or am i missing something here ? now i am really really confused !


Really I don't have any knowledge of anyone getting PCC for tourist visa. PCC is required by the country you are migrating to.


----------



## amitambika (Jul 6, 2011)

sb27 said:


> Yes, thanks.. I was talking abt that case only.
> So will this report enable the person to get PCC on the same day instead of going for another round of verification?


The police verification report directly from the police station will not work for PCC from PSK or RPO.You need to approach the PSK and they will initiate the request to police for verification.I lost valuable time in getting the PCC directly from the commisioners office which was not accepted by DIAC as it was issued by a state police body and I had to reapply it through PSK.When I reapplied the PCC issued to me earlier by state police did not help at all and I has to do the police verification again.


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

aanchalk said:


> Hello,
> I want to understand what is the relevance of the present address in the PCC process? I have a passport from Bhopal MP while I currently stay in Gurgaon. What problem can happen if I got to Bhopal RPO and fill the current address in PCC application form same as the address (Bhopal) in the passport?
> 
> Do they post some documents at the current address or is some verification done for the current address?
> ...



Hi,

Did you get your PCC done finally? Was there any police verification in your case? Also, did you face any issues with CO if PCC address was different than the one mentioned in the 175/176 application?

Thanks,
Karan


----------



## gg3103 (Apr 26, 2012)

karan_2891 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did you get your PCC done finally? Was there any police verification in your case? Also, did you face any issues with CO if PCC address was different than the one mentioned in the 175/176 application?
> 
> ...


PCC does not have applicant address on it. It does not really matter as the PCC is issued by the Ministry of External affairs.

The PCC only contains your name, your father's name, your passport number and the country for which the PCC is issued.


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

gg3103 said:


> PCC does not have applicant address on it. It does not really matter as the PCC is issued by the Ministry of External affairs.
> 
> The PCC only contains your name, your father's name, your passport number and the country for which the PCC is issued.


Well, I understand that PCC may not contain the address, but the application for PCC might require you to fill up an address (I am not sure though). So I am curious if police verification will take place for PCC? I just shifted my residence (in same locality) and have no acceptable address proof of current address :-(

Thanks


----------



## gg3103 (Apr 26, 2012)

karan_2891 said:


> Well, I understand that PCC may not contain the address, but the application for PCC might require you to fill up an address (I am not sure though). So I am curious if police verification will take place for PCC? I just shifted my residence (in same locality) and have no acceptable address proof of current address :-(
> 
> Thanks


It depends on how long were you at your previous address and if your previous address is same as your passport address? If the previous address is same as passport address, then you can apply for PCC without a need for police verification.

If not then you would need to provide the previous address proofs and also for current address, you may be able to provide rental agreement. If you could get your bank address updated then their statement will suffice. Additionally you may be able to get a letter from your employer (only public sector companies or reputed private companies) on their letterhead.


----------



## amolc (Jan 16, 2012)

*Learnings from my PCC experience*

Learnings from my PCC experience, I am still waiting for police verification though...

1. PCC from commissioner office is not accepted by DIAC.
2. PCC has to be applied for at Passport Seva Kendra (PSK).
Passport Seva Portal
3. Even if you have PCC from commissioner office and show it at PSK, still the entire procedure of verification etc must be done.
4. Experience at PSK is smooth and good.
5. It has been 22 days since I applied but police has still not got my form in the local police station.
6. Verification is must if your current address and address on passport are different.

All the best to all those in PCC persuit.


----------



## ronkhu (Mar 21, 2012)

Can anyone share the PCC format for a quick reference please.


----------



## Miss Swan (Apr 24, 2008)

Is there any Bangalorean here? I am a Singaporean, used to work in Bangalore for a year and would like to see *if anyone can assist me in applying for Bangalore PCC. *I can't do it from the India High Commission in Singapore as they only attend to Indian nationals. 

If anyone can help me, I will be extremely grateful! Please PM me if you need further info or if you're able to assist me


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Police Verification should "ideally" take place but in all probability you will go to the Police station for a " mere formality"....





karan_2891 said:


> Well, I understand that PCC may not contain the address, but the application for PCC might require you to fill up an address (I am not sure though). So I am curious if police verification will take place for PCC? I just shifted my residence (in same locality) and have no acceptable address proof of current address :-(
> 
> Thanks


----------



## vishal182 (Apr 11, 2012)

How long does the commissioner's office take to forward the file back to PSK? I understand that my local police has forwarded the file back to Commissioner's office for further processing. Still a long struggle to fight?


----------



## gg3103 (Apr 26, 2012)

vishal182 said:


> How long does the commissioner's office take to forward the file back to PSK? I understand that my local police has forwarded the file back to Commissioner's office for further processing. Still a long struggle to fight?


The commissioner office sends the verification report to the RPO on the same day or the very next day. However RPO takes it own sweet time to update their records. This happened in my wife's case. We had to visit PSK 2 times after the report was submitted by the commissioner office. But each time we were told that the report has been received by the RPO but they have not uploaded. So when we went the second time, the Officer at the PSK said, he will go ahead and issue the PCC as the delay was from the RPO side.

So if you visit the PSK and they don't issue the PCC then i would suggest to visit the RPO and obtain the PCC.

Yes its like a battle till you have it in hand


----------



## Jivesha (Feb 16, 2012)

My wife's PCC was a breeze but mine was a real pain in the neck. Be ready to jump onto the street for a dogfight, if required.


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

Jivesha said:


> My wife's PCC was a breeze but mine was a real pain in the neck. Be ready to jump onto the street for a dogfight, if required.


May I know what happened so that I am prepared..thanks


----------



## vishal182 (Apr 11, 2012)

gg3103 said:


> The commissioner office sends the verification report to the RPO on the same day or the very next day. However RPO takes it own sweet time to update their records. This happened in my wife's case. We had to visit PSK 2 times after the report was submitted by the commissioner office. But each time we were told that the report has been received by the RPO but they have not uploaded. So when we went the second time, the Officer at the PSK said, he will go ahead and issue the PCC as the delay was from the RPO side.
> 
> So if you visit the PSK and they don't issue the PCC then i would suggest to visit the RPO and obtain the PCC.
> 
> Yes its like a battle till you have it in hand


I do not know man. I went to Commissioner's office today.Officer there told me that they have not received the file yet and asked me to come next Thursday. I spoke to the guy from the local police station and he has said that the file is already uploaded. Not sure what to do now. Am going crazy. 

In addition to the Indian PCC i have to get one from Australia as well. I understood from AFP website that it will be delayed for somemore time as there is heavy load. I applied for it a month back and seems like i have to wait for few more days to get some news from them. No reply for the follow up emails as well.

Looks like its time for me to draft an email to the CO explaining the situation.


----------



## gg3103 (Apr 26, 2012)

vishal182 said:


> I do not know man. I went to Commissioner's office today.Officer there told me that they have not received the file yet and asked me to come next Thursday. I spoke to the guy from the local police station and he has said that the file is already uploaded. Not sure what to do now. Am going crazy.
> 
> In addition to the Indian PCC i have to get one from Australia as well. I understood from AFP website that it will be delayed for somemore time as there is heavy load. I applied for it a month back and seems like i have to wait for few more days to get some news from them. No reply for the follow up emails as well.
> 
> Looks like its time for me to draft an email to the CO explaining the situation.


The CO is aware of the delays involved in getting PCC and FBI clearances. I submitted my PCC and medicals in April last week. My FBI results only came back on 2nd June. The CO never got back because I submitted all the proofs of my request submissions and also uploaded proofs of various stages.

As for the file @ commissioner's office, its an email upload that happens and you can ask the local police station to provide you or show the sent emails. I somehow sense that these guys are trying make some quick bucks by making you run around.


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

vishal182 said:


> I do not know man. I went to Commissioner's office today.Officer there told me that they have not received the file yet and asked me to come next Thursday. I spoke to the guy from the local police station and he has said that the file is already uploaded. Not sure what to do now. Am going crazy.
> 
> In addition to the Indian PCC i have to get one from Australia as well. I understood from AFP website that it will be delayed for somemore time as there is heavy load. I applied for it a month back and seems like i have to wait for few more days to get some news from them. No reply for the follow up emails as well.
> 
> Looks like its time for me to draft an email to the CO explaining the situation.


Hi Vishal,

Pardon my ignorance but why did you need to go to Commissioner's office? I think the process if you apply for PCC online and if your address is same as on passport, you get it on same day else you get it post police inquiry. Is the process different in BGLR?

Thanks


----------



## vishal182 (Apr 11, 2012)

karan_2891 said:


> Hi Vishal,
> 
> Pardon my ignorance but why did you need to go to Commissioner's office? I think the process if you apply for PCC online and if your address is same as on passport, you get it on same day else you get it post police inquiry. Is the process different in BGLR?
> 
> Thanks


If the address is different then your file will take the following route.

RPO -> Commissioner's office -> Local Police Station -> Local Police Station Verification -> Commissioner's office -> RPO -> PCC stamping and letter.


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

vishal182 said:


> If the address is different then your file will take the following route.
> 
> RPO -> Commissioner's office -> Local Police Station -> Local Police Station Verification -> Commissioner's office -> RPO -> PCC stamping and letter.


Oh, I get it now. I have a quick Q. Why at all to mention the new address in the PCC application? If one mentions the address to be the same as in passport, you will get it without police inquiry...right? or am I wrong somewhere? 

Also, is address mentioned in either the PCC stamping and/or letter?

Please let me know. 
Thanks


----------



## gg3103 (Apr 26, 2012)

karan_2891 said:


> Oh, I get it now. I have a quick Q. Why at all to mention the new address in the PCC application? If one mentions the address to be the same as in passport, you will get it without police inquiry...right? or am I wrong somewhere?
> 
> Also, is address mentioned in either the PCC stamping and/or letter?
> 
> ...


Technically you can do that, though its not really advisable to bend around the laws. The PCC letter or stamping does not mention any address of yours.


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

gg3103 said:


> Technically you can do that, though its not really advisable to bend around the laws. The PCC letter or stamping does not mention any address of yours.


I agree with you. Now, I can think of one more alternative:

1) Get miscellaneous services and get your address changed. You will get the passport same day evening with new address. Police inquiry will take place in around 2 weeks.

2) Go immediately (or lets say after 2 weeks) and get your PCC on the same day as now your passport has your current address.

Any ideas if it will work? Thanks.


----------



## vishal182 (Apr 11, 2012)

gg3103 said:


> The CO is aware of the delays involved in getting PCC and FBI clearances. I submitted my PCC and medicals in April last week. My FBI results only came back on 2nd June. The CO never got back because I submitted all the proofs of my request submissions and also uploaded proofs of various stages.
> 
> As for the file @ commissioner's office, its an email upload that happens and you can ask the local police station to provide you or show the sent emails. I somehow sense that these guys are trying make some quick bucks by making you run around.


Hopefully i can get the extension too.. I am visiting the Commissioner's office again in the evening today. By the time i finish PCC i think i will go bald.


----------



## vishal182 (Apr 11, 2012)

karan_2891 said:


> Oh, I get it now. I have a quick Q. Why at all to mention the new address in the PCC application? If one mentions the address to be the same as in passport, you will get it without police inquiry...right? or am I wrong somewhere?
> 
> Also, is address mentioned in either the PCC stamping and/or letter?
> 
> ...


We cannot do it as part of the procedure we have to submit the address proofs. I submitted a BSNL bill of the current month and one from last year.


----------



## gg3103 (Apr 26, 2012)

karan_2891 said:


> I agree with you. Now, I can think of one more alternative:
> 
> 1) Get miscellaneous services and get your address changed. You will get the passport same day evening with new address. Police inquiry will take place in around 2 weeks.
> 
> ...


Again this is the ideal scenario that you have mentioned (unless you have seen substantial proofs for same day passport return). I had applied for address change and it took almost a month for me (back in July 2011), that too with post-issuance police verification. But when I applied for PCC in April 2012, I received it immediately within 2 hours without any further address proof submissions.

For my wife however, I received the updated new passport within a week. However when we applied for PCC after 3 months of passport issue we realized that for some strange reason, the RPO had never originally sent for police verification, when they issued the passport. Only after we applied for PCC, they sent the file for police verification. After a few follow-ups and pay-ups, I got the police constable from my local police station, get the file from commissioner's office, do the verification, upload the same to commissioner office and upload it to RPO. This whole process took a week to complete.

From what I understand, any changes to your personal particulars (like change of address/addition of spouse name etc.) will result in a new passport number. Then you will have to send the new passport details to the DIAC to ensure the Visa grant is issued to the new passport number.

I believe the simpler process is either you go with old address and get the PCC or go through the process of applying for PCC with new address and follow up with the police and get it uploaded.


----------



## amitambika (Jul 6, 2011)

karan_2891 said:


> I agree with you. Now, I can think of one more alternative:
> 
> 1) Get miscellaneous services and get your address changed. You will get the passport same day evening with new address. Police inquiry will take place in around 2 weeks.
> 
> ...


I dont think you can change the address without police verification


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

amitambika said:


> I dont think you can change the address without police verification


Well, what I am saying is that police verification will be post stamping of address change in your passport. But this is a simple verification, vis-a-vis a seemingly complex one for PCC. And once it is done, you can simply go to passport office and get the PCC of the same address.

Thanks


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

gg3103 said:


> Again this is the ideal scenario that you have mentioned (unless you have seen substantial proofs for same day passport return). I had applied for address change and it took almost a month for me (back in July 2011), that too with post-issuance police verification. But when I applied for PCC in April 2012, I received it immediately within 2 hours without any further address proof submissions.
> 
> For my wife however, I received the updated new passport within a week. However when we applied for PCC after 3 months of passport issue we realized that for some strange reason, the RPO had never originally sent for police verification, when they issued the passport. Only after we applied for PCC, they sent the file for police verification. After a few follow-ups and pay-ups, I got the police constable from my local police station, get the file from commissioner's office, do the verification, upload the same to commissioner office and upload it to RPO. This whole process took a week to complete.
> 
> ...


Well, in my case I applied for address change in Mar 2011 and I got the stamping done on the same day. Police verification took about a week. But at that time, even for spouse name addition (and address change), no new passport used to be issued. Now a days I have heard that for spouse name addition, new passports are issues for both the parties. Not sure if new passports are issued for address changes :-(

Also now that you have mentioned, when you applied for PCC in Apr 2012, was there any post issuance police verification?

Thanks


----------



## gg3103 (Apr 26, 2012)

karan_2891 said:


> Well, what I am saying is that police verification will be post stamping of address change in your passport. But this is a simple verification, vis-a-vis a seemingly complex one for PCC. And once it is done, you can simply go to passport office and get the PCC of the same address.
> 
> Thanks


The police verification process is exactly the same in both cases, no matter whether you opt for address change or you try to obtain PCC for a new address.

RPO->Commissioner's office ->Local police station -> verification ->Commissioner's office -> RPO


----------



## gg3103 (Apr 26, 2012)

karan_2891 said:


> Well, in my case I applied for address change in Mar 2011 and I got the stamping done on the same day. Police verification took about a week. But at that time, even for spouse name addition (and address change), no new passport used to be issued. Now a days I have heard that for spouse name addition, new passports are issues for both the parties. Not sure if new passports are issued for address changes :-(


Yes, they issue new passports if you want the address recorded on your passport. However you may call up the passport seva customer care 1800-258-1800 to confirm this.


----------



## Jivesha (Feb 16, 2012)

karan_2891 said:


> May I know what happened so that I am prepared..thanks


After applying, the local police station did not receive the papers from the Commisioner office. I had to run from police station to commisioner's office to see that the paper moves.
Now the police verification was done but the passport office refused to issue me the PCC stating that the documents were not yet scanned and uploaded. This time I had to knock the doors of Regional Passport Officer. Luckily for me he was very understanding and he immediately issued orders to grant me PCC after blasting his officials for incompetent work.
So, thats the story in a concise form.


----------



## eternal.wanderer (Mar 18, 2012)

Jivesha said:


> After applying, the local police station did not receive the papers from the Commisioner office. I had to run from police station to commisioner's office to see that the paper moves.
> Now the police verification was done but the passport office refused to issue me the PCC stating that the documents were not yet scanned and uploaded. This time I had to knock the doors of Regional Passport Officer. Luckily for me he was very understanding and he immediately issued orders to grant me PCC after blasting his officials for incompetent work.
> So, thats the story in a concise form.


The same thing happened with my wife's PCC. PSK says that the verification was done but documents not uploaded so they have re-initiated the process (to get Police Verification again) but not result yet


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

*PCC and Address*

Hi Guys,

can u please tell me what is the procedure to get PCC for myself and my wife...
the address on our passport is not where we live now...

so do i have to get the address changed first and then apply for PCC or can i apply directly...

if i have to get the address changed first then what address proofs do i need for my wife...

Thnx,
Rinkesh


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

rinkesh.sawhney said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> can u please tell me what is the procedure to get PCC for myself and my wife...
> the address on our passport is not where we live now...
> ...


Please visit http://www.passportindia.gov.in/. The website has a document adviser that will help you with docs required.

You can also visit the PSK in Ggn with your passports and ask for information. From my personal exp in PSK Gurgaon, they refused to give PCC for a non-Delhi passport. Also, they asked me and my husband to first get spouse names added, and then apply for PCC. Though this seems irrational, you cannot argue with them.

We both got our passports renewed with current address, updated marital status and spouse names. Hopefully getting PCC should be easier now.


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

aanchalk said:


> Please visit http://www.passportindia.gov.in/. The website has a document adviser that will help you with docs required.
> 
> You can also visit the PSK in Ggn with your passports and ask for information. From my personal exp in PSK Gurgaon, they refused to give PCC for a non-Delhi passport. Also, they asked me and my husband to first get spouse names added, and then apply for PCC. Though this seems irrational, you cannot argue with them.
> 
> We both got our passports renewed with current address, updated marital status and spouse names. Hopefully getting PCC should be easier now.


great. Thanks for the information..
when the passport is renewd does the passport number change?..


----------



## gg3103 (Apr 26, 2012)

rinkesh.sawhney said:


> great. Thanks for the information..
> when the passport is renewd does the passport number change?..


Yes, whenever the passport details are changed or passport is renewed, a new passport with a different number is issued.


----------



## vishal182 (Apr 11, 2012)

Finally got the PCC today. Now all that pending for me is to get the NPC from australia. Hopefully i will get it soon.


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

gg3103 said:


> Yes, whenever the passport details are changed or passport is renewed, a new passport with a different number is issued.


How do i get the address changed on my wife's passport. she doesn't have any address proof...
can my passport be used as address proof for her...

OR

if i dont get the address changed in her passport and get the PCC from where the passport was issued, will it be any problem...

cheers,
R.


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

vishal182 said:


> Finally got the PCC today. Now all that pending for me is to get the NPC from australia. Hopefully i will get it soon.


Hi, what's this NPC for? Who all needs it? Also any ideas if DIAC conducts an address inquiry of residential address we give in our PR application?


----------



## vishal182 (Apr 11, 2012)

karan_2891 said:


> Hi, what's this NPC for? Who all needs it? Also any ideas if DIAC conducts an address inquiry of residential address we give in our PR application?


Sorry for the confusion. I was in Australia for couple of years in the last 10 years so i have to get the National Police Check from Australia as well. Regarding your second query i am not very sure of it. But i think in some cases background checks are done.


----------



## gg3103 (Apr 26, 2012)

rinkesh.sawhney said:


> How do i get the address changed on my wife's passport. she doesn't have any address proof...
> can my passport be used as address proof for her...
> 
> OR
> ...


Your passport can be used if your name is endorsed in your wife's passport or her name is endorsed in your passport and your passport has the current address. Sometimes they do accept your address proof along with a copy of marriage certificate.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## radhika (Dec 2, 2011)

amolc said:


> Learnings from my PCC experience, I am still waiting for police verification though...
> 
> 1. PCC from commissioner office is not accepted by DIAC.
> 2. PCC has to be applied for at Passport Seva Kendra (PSK).
> ...


Did the PSK ask to update the current address in the passport ? or Is PSK fine with old address in the passport as far as you provide your current address and police verification for current address is through? 

Radhika


----------



## anm (Apr 6, 2011)

Does anyone have an idea if one can apply for pcc at passport office without appointment...been trying for a week now at hyderabad psk..with no luck...


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

anm said:


> Does anyone have an idea if one can apply for pcc at passport office without appointment...been trying for a week now at hyderabad psk..with no luck...


I guess not but you can visit RPO, In delhi, they give hand written appointments if you are unable to get it online. Read 'Advisory for applicants' on their website.


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

*Pcc*

Hi Guys,

Is it a mandate that my passport should have current address for getting a PCC.

Cheers,
R.


----------



## srivasu (Feb 29, 2012)

anm said:


> Does anyone have an idea if one can apply for pcc at passport office without appointment...been trying for a week now at hyderabad psk..with no luck...


In Bangalore, yes you can.

We went to the PSK, told the guard on the entrance that we need PCC and we were let in. Once in, you need to join the normal appointment queue and get a token after your documents have been verified.


----------



## Indochef (Mar 23, 2012)

anm said:


> Does anyone have an idea if one can apply for pcc at passport office without appointment...been trying for a week now at hyderabad psk..with no luck...


Hi anm,I got my pcc from commi of police in chennai.Its a easy process if you apply directly in the police office.good luck.


----------



## gg3103 (Apr 26, 2012)

Indochef said:


> Hi anm,I got my pcc from commi of police in chennai.Its a easy process if you apply directly in the police office.good luck.


Dear Indochef, in case you are an indian citizen residing in India, please be advised that the PCC issued by the police is not accepted by the DIAC. The PCC must be issued by the Ministry of External Affairs (through RPO or PSK).

There were posts on this very thread where someone had to re-do the whole process again because they obtained it from Commissioner's office.


----------



## anm (Apr 6, 2011)

srivasu said:


> In Bangalore, yes you can.
> 
> We went to the PSK, told the guard on the entrance that we need PCC and we were let in. Once in, you need to join the normal appointment queue and get a token after your documents have been verified.


Thanks srivasu...will go there at the earliest...


----------



## sonukashi (May 10, 2012)

*PCC India Gujarat*

Dear all, 

Can you throw some light on getting PCC from Gujarat in India. Do we require to get PCC from local police station, then submit same to district SP office so as to get a final certificate. And this certificate from SP office needs to be taken to PSK for final certificate issuance and stamping on passport. The above mentioned procedure is what one passport agent told to me. On calling passport office call centre , executive says that you require only passport if you are residing on the same address which is mentioned in your passport. I am confused. Please help me.


----------



## gg3103 (Apr 26, 2012)

sonukashi said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Can you throw some light on getting PCC from Gujarat in India. Do we require to get PCC from local police station, then submit same to district SP office so as to get a final certificate. And this certificate from SP office needs to be taken to PSK for final certificate issuance and stamping on passport. The above mentioned procedure is what one passport agent told to me. On calling passport office call centre , executive says that you require only passport if you are residing on the same address which is mentioned in your passport. I am confused. Please help me.



What the executive told you is the correct information. If your passport address is same as your current residence address, then you can directly go to the PSK and obtain the PCC within 1-2 hours. If your address is different, then you still have to approach the PSK for the PCC issuance. In this case, they will initiate a police verification for the new address. Once the verification report is submitted back to the RPO, the PSK will issue the PCC.

This process is common across the country irrespective of the state.


----------



## sonukashi (May 10, 2012)

Thanks gg103, for clearing my confusion, will go there earliest and will update the finding.


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

gg3103 said:


> What the executive told you is the correct information. If your passport address is same as your current residence address, then you can directly go to the PSK and obtain the PCC within 1-2 hours. If your address is different, then you still have to approach the PSK for the PCC issuance. In this case, they will initiate a police verification for the new address. Once the verification report is submitted back to the RPO, the PSK will issue the PCC.
> 
> This process is common across the country irrespective of the state.


Hi gg,

If my current address is no the same as on my passport I do not need to get the address changed in the passport for PCC.

After the polica verification on current address PSK will issue a PCC.

Please correct me if i am wrong.

Cheers,
R.


----------



## amitambika (Jul 6, 2011)

rinkesh.sawhney said:


> Hi gg,
> 
> If my current address is no the same as on my passport I do not need to get the address changed in the passport for PCC.
> 
> ...


Yes that is correct.


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

amitambika said:


> Yes that is correct.


Hey amitambika,
Thanks for ur reply.
So did u get ur PCC.

Cheers,
R.


----------



## sonukashi (May 10, 2012)

Dear GG,

Just to update all and specially applicant from Gujarat, I would like to update that yesterday i got PCC from Vadodara PSk, but there they ask for Local PVC from SP Office, but as i had one from local PVC, so the work was finished on same day. One more important thing that they asked for cerificate even though my address is same as mentioned in the passport. TCS executive on inquiry told that document requirement is as per discretion of RPO.


----------



## zico (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi experts,

I'm currently in Australia.. And my passport address is different from where I live India... What shall I do for PCC, any ideas..

Thanks in advance


----------



## gg3103 (Apr 26, 2012)

zico said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> I'm currently in Australia.. And my passport address is different from where I live India... What shall I do for PCC, any ideas..
> 
> Thanks in advance


I believe it would be India embassy in Australia.


----------



## eternal.wanderer (Mar 18, 2012)

sonukashi said:


> Dear GG,
> 
> Just to update all and specially applicant from Gujarat, I would like to update that yesterday i got PCC from Vadodara PSk, but there they ask for Local PVC from SP Office, but as i had one from local PVC, so the work was finished on same day. One more important thing that they asked for cerificate even though my address is same as mentioned in the passport. TCS executive on inquiry told that document requirement is as per discretion of RPO.


@sonukashi The process is that when you get the police verification regarding your passport or immigration the local SP office has to sign and upload it to the PSK repository. I had got my passport renewed in August, 2011 I got my PCC in 2 hours no questions asked. My wife got her passport in 2009 and later had police verification last july when she was regularized in her govt. post. The TCS executive told her that their records show that her verification was completed in last July itself, but the certificate was not uploaded so they initiated the process again. Our local police station did the verification and sent it to SP office. Event after 20 days there was not intimation from PSK. I went to SP office and the police officer told me that the DSP and SP who keeps dongles with private key to encrypt the PVC before uploading were on leave. I had to pay some money and the got if signed from the DSP of another police district, who was signing authority for our SP office in absence of local DSP/SP.


----------



## amitambika (Jul 6, 2011)

rinkesh.sawhney said:


> Hey amitambika,
> Thanks for ur reply.
> So did u get ur PCC.
> 
> ...


yes i got it and also the visa


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

I went to Begum pet, Hyderabad PSK and my current address is different from the passport address, they didn't ask for any major documents but they just checked my voter ID card on which new address is present. That was it.. 4 hours hassle in the PSK, got my PCC.


----------



## Dev20 (May 14, 2012)

sb27 said:


> You can apply for PCC in Banglore itself.
> I will tell what all I had to do:
> 
> My passport is from Bangalore and my husband's is from Lucknow. Both our address were different from our current given that we got our passport before marriage. So we had a little delay in getting PCC because in both our cases police verification was needed.
> ...


Thanks for the detailed help
I have a Doubt, since we are staying in a rented house - the present stay is just for 8 months . Before that we were staying in another renter house, so what is need in this case .


----------



## Prass2012 (Jun 30, 2012)

eternal.wanderer said:


> @sonukashi The process is that when you get the police verification regarding your passport or immigration the local SP office has to sign and upload it to the PSK repository. I had got my passport renewed in August, 2011 I got my PCC in 2 hours no questions asked. My wife got her passport in 2009 and later had police verification last july when she was regularized in her govt. post. The TCS executive told her that their records show that her verification was completed in last July itself, but the certificate was not uploaded so they initiated the process again. Our local police station did the verification and sent it to SP office. Event after 20 days there was not intimation from PSK. I went to SP office and the police officer told me that the DSP and SP who keeps dongles with private key to encrypt the PVC before uploading were on leave. I had to pay some money and the got if signed from the DSP of another police district, who was signing authority for our SP office in absence of local DSP/SP.


does Police verification required for all the applicants (Primary and secondary), in my case, all are having the same address in the passport and we are residing there. should I wait for an appointment in passport office kendra to get it?


----------



## gg3103 (Apr 26, 2012)

Dev20 said:


> Thanks for the detailed help
> I have a Doubt, since we are staying in a rented house - the present stay is just for 8 months . Before that we were staying in another renter house, so what is need in this case .


You would need address proofs for both the places. If the places belonged to two different police stations, then both the police stations will have to complete the verification report and send it to the commissioner's office for consolidation and submission to Passport office.


----------



## furionprophet (Oct 23, 2012)

*PCC from Australia*

Hi,

I need to get my PCC done from here, and do I need the PCC before I lodge my 885 (since the old window is still open to me - till 31 dec 2012). Or do I just need to have my PCC process initiated before I lodge?

I am aware that I need to do it online.. some VFS site.

Also how long would they take and any hurdles?

Regards,
FP


----------



## furionprophet (Oct 23, 2012)

anyone?


----------



## sydney1975 (Oct 8, 2012)

Prass2012 said:


> does Police verification required for all the applicants (Primary and secondary), in my case, all are having the same address in the passport and we are residing there. should I wait for an appointment in passport office kendra to get it?


Hi Prass2012,

If your current address is the same as mentioned in your passport, then police verification will not be done.

For address proof, you could provide a letter from your bank which would state the address on their records, plus get a 1 yr bank statement. You could also provide details about your gas connection or electricity bill if it is in your name. You will then need to produce bills for this year and one or two bills from last year.

Since I am from Mumbai and just recently shifted to Bangalore since the past 12 months, I do not have any gas connection or electric connection in my name. I just got myself a letter from my bank which mentioned my Bangalore address. You would of course need to ensure that you had changed your address in your bank records to the most current address so that you could then use the letter from teh bank as address proof. 

I gave the bank letter for me and my wife and I year bank statement and that's all. No other documents were asked. Police verification was done for me as my passport had my Mumbai address. The process takes approximately about 10 days or so if police verification needs to be done.

In your case there would not be any police verification needed. You will get the PCC stamped on your passport on the same day itself within 2 hours. Also no appointments need to be made. Just take a printout of the application you had submitted online and ensure that you reach before 9AM. PCC does not need any appointments.

Hope this helps.

Regards,
sydney1975


----------



## bartleby (Oct 27, 2012)

hey guys, I'm a little confused about something, some help would be appreciated...

I've been a student in Melbourne for the past 3.5 years and will soon be submitting an EOI for subclass 189 or 190 (probably in the next 2-3 months).

I was planning to get the PCC out of the way now so I can deal with registration/skills assessment after I graduate. But the indian address on my passport is not the address I used to live at before coming to Australia. I dont think I have any proof of the new address as all the utilities are under my parent's names. It also says on the website it can take up to 2 months and that I will have to part with my passport for this duration. That would be terrible as I will need it for so many other things I will need to get done at the time.

Any advice?

Thanks


----------



## mskksm14 (Oct 15, 2011)

Dear All,

Please advice me for the below situation:

I have a different address mentioned in passport, last 8 months back we have moved to a different place (district). Now for PCC, 

1. Should I need to submit address proof for 8 months of current address and 4 months proof of previous address ?

if yes, then the police verification will be done in both places 

2. or instead of informing the current address, shall I mention my previous address with relevant proofs.

Please advice.

regards
mskksm14


----------



## sheetal (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I've been staying in the same place for the past 9 yrs and the address on passport is same as this one? but would i still have to get another police clearance certificate or verification done for the remaining one year?


----------



## Prass2012 (Jun 30, 2012)

sheetal said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've been staying in the same place for the past 9 yrs and the address on passport is same as this one? but would i still have to get another police clearance certificate or verification done for the remaining one year?


The PCC issues by Passport department will be for the last records ( i donno know how many years they check the records). this will be irrespective of the resident address.. the PCC will be issued against the present address and passport.


----------



## sheetal (Aug 18, 2012)

Prass2012 said:


> The PCC issues by Passport department will be for the last records ( i donno know how many years they check the records). this will be irrespective of the resident address.. the PCC will be issued against the present address and passport.



Hi,
Thanks for the reply. Actually im a little unclear about the process. From what i read so far, the police verification is done at two police stations if the passport address is different from the current address. And what confused me more was there is a police station dropdown in the PCC form. So it made me wonder if i should be filling the form twice for the two places i have resided in the last 10 years. 


I read in a previous post that you also had your passport address same as your current address. Did you have to go through the police verification? And i'm just wondering how is the 10 year character clearance requirement is handled?

Thanks again
Sheetal


----------



## rks890 (Jul 14, 2012)

sheetal said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for the reply. Actually im a little unclear about the process. From what i read so far, the police verification is done at two police stations if the passport address is different from the current address. And what confused me more was there is a police station dropdown in the PCC form. So it made me wonder if i should be filling the form twice for the two places i have resided in the last 10 years.
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Sheetal,

As your address on the passport is same as where you currently reside, you will just have to register yourself on the on the PSK website take an appointment and carry ( appointment letter printout + Passport front and last page photo copy ) along with your original passport at your nearest PSK, you will get the PCC on the same day,

Police verification may or may not take place its on the sole discretion of the Passport officer who will issue you PCC, however I feel those having same address on the passport the chances are very faint for police verification,

hope this helps.


----------



## Prass2012 (Jun 30, 2012)

yes, my current residence address and the address in the passport are same... you can visit passport seva kendra to apply for PCC.


----------



## furionprophet (Oct 23, 2012)

furionprophet said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need to get my PCC done from here, and do I need the PCC before I lodge my 885 (since the old window is still open to me - till 31 dec 2012). Or do I just need to have my PCC process initiated before I lodge?
> 
> ...


I don't see people helping out here, anyways done... thanks


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

furionprophet said:


> I don't see people helping out here, anyways done... thanks


Not sure of the885 thing but for Visa types190 and 189.you can get pcc before applying as the only point with pcc is that you would have to enter Australia with an year of the date of issue of pcc.


----------



## furionprophet (Oct 23, 2012)

superm said:


> Not sure of the885 thing but for Visa types190 and 189.you can get pcc before applying as the only point with pcc is that you would have to enter Australia with an year of the date of issue of pcc.


Thanks for the reply,

but got my IPCC and AFP NPC both done in quick time!
Checked with my migration agent before applying, he said it was a good idea, so did it myself(I prefer to take the initiative rather than rest the responsibility in his hands).

_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
IELTS: L - 9, R - 8.5, W - 7, S - 7
ACS Applied: 10 September, ACS Done: 22 October
IPCC Applied: 1 Nov 12, IPCC Done: 2 Nov 12 
AFP NPC Applied: 29 Nov 12, AFP NPC Done: 14 Nov 12 
Waiting to apply for 885 - Dec 12 :ranger:


----------



## sheetal (Aug 18, 2012)

Just to share my experience with PCC... 
1. I registered on https://portal1.passportindia.gov.in/AppOnlineProject/welcomeLink. 
2. Downloaded the form, filled it and uploaded the xml back. (See for details: https://portal1.passportindia.gov.in/AppOnlineProject/online/pccOnlineEForm) on 12th Nov 2012
3. Got an apointment for 27th for PSK Malad. Since current address and passport address was same. Just need photocopy of passport. See the Document Advisor link on the passport site for document details
4. Reached at 9:30 for my 10:00 am appointment. After the initial security check, I went inside and stood in the line for PCC (which was near the entrance). There they checked the application receipt and the passport copies and gave me a file and a paper with token no. 
Here on they'll call out ur token no. and/or name at each counter.
5. After that i was sent to Counter A. There they again checked the photocopies, scanned them and uploaded on their system. Also took picture and finger prints(fingers of each hand and thumb). They took fees and generated a file no. They wrote it on my file and asked me to proceed to counter B.
6. Unfortunately for me there was a strike called and i was given another date to come back. They took my file back and gave me a ackonwledgement and a new date and time
7. So i went back to the PSK on 29th. Again after I entered the office, I had to collected the file again from the same place where i had got it. I was issued a token no.
8. This time I was to report to counter B. After my name and token was called, I went to the assigned desk. The lady checked my form against the passport. Since both the current address and passport address were same, no further questions asked.
9. Now waited for my turn at counter C. After my token no was called out, showed the file and passport to the lady there. Same procedure here, double checked the passport details and the details on the file. Then she took the PCC printout. Also stamped the passport for the same. She also asked me to sign their copy of PCC

Sorry for the verbose detail. But in case anyone wants a detailed report. 

Time line for me
12th Nov 2012 - Registration and submission of form
27th Nov 2012, Reporting time: 10:00 am - I reached at 9.15. Got my file in next and counter A work done by 9:50. Waited till 11:30 , was sent back to due to strike
29th Nov 2012, Reporting time: before 10:30 am - reached at 8:30. Got my the file and new token by 9:15. Counter B - Started around 9:50, done within 5 mins ,& Counter C work done by 10:10

Some advice from my side is 
1. Reach as early as possible. There are people waiting outside at 8:30. 
2. Carry other original documents as a precaution. From what i heard from people around, they were asked for PAN card, birth certificate, voter id


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi Folks,

I have a question,

I had worked for 4 months in malaysia in 2010... Would i be required to submit PCC for this period??

Please advise...

Cheers
IPS


----------



## sydney1975 (Oct 8, 2012)

IPS said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I have a question,
> 
> ...


No. You need to submit PCC from other countries only if you have spent 12 months or more cumulatively in the last 10 years.


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

sydney1975 said:


> No. You need to submit PCC from other countries only if you have spent 12 months or more cumulatively in the last 10 years.


Thanks sydney,

Cheers
IPS.


----------



## monty83 (Oct 5, 2012)

srivasu said:


> This is an India specific query.
> I am in process of filing for my ACS work experience recognition.
> 
> My query is that is it ok if I go ahead and apply for a police clearance certificate now ? I was trying to find out why do we have to wait till the CO asks for a PCC to apply for one.
> ...


Kindly tell me how much time do we get to apply for PCC after CO ask for it. As i need to have it for INDIA/UGANDA/BAHRAIN/SEYCHELLES/DUBAi and all these palces will take time to get the PCC can we ask for extension also.... and for INdia the website u mentioned shall i just follow that procedures to get the certificate....

thnks


----------



## furionprophet (Oct 23, 2012)

monty83 said:


> Kindly tell me how much time do we get to apply for PCC after CO ask for it. As i need to have it for INDIA/UGANDA/BAHRAIN/SEYCHELLES/DUBAi and all these palces will take time to get the PCC can we ask for extension also.... and for INdia the website u mentioned shall i just follow that procedures to get the certificate....
> 
> thnks


There is no need to wait for your CO to ask you for the PCC, you can go ahead and get one. The validity as you would already know is for 1 year. So make sure you have lodged your residency by then


----------



## rks890 (Jul 14, 2012)

monty83 said:


> Kindly tell me how much time do we get to apply for PCC after CO ask for it. As i need to have it for INDIA/UGANDA/BAHRAIN/SEYCHELLES/DUBAi and all these palces will take time to get the PCC can we ask for extension also.... and for INdia the website u mentioned shall i just follow that procedures to get the certificate....
> 
> thnks


You have to submit the documents to your CO within 28 days after CO has asked for it, if you cannot submit it within the stipulated time, you have to prove to your CO that you have tried to arrange for that documents (for eg: receipt of application of PCC)

As I see you have to get PCC from many countries, it is highly recommended to have them ready to avoid delays for your grant.


----------



## monty83 (Oct 5, 2012)

furionprophet said:


> There is no need to wait for your CO to ask you for the PCC, you can go ahead and get one. The validity as you would already know is for 1 year. So make sure you have lodged your residency by then


Kindly clarify one thing...TO LODGE RESIDENCY you mean i should have my case in processing by then


----------



## monty83 (Oct 5, 2012)

rks890 said:


> You have to submit the documents to your CO within 28 days after CO has asked for it, if you cannot submit it within the stipulated time, you have to prove to your CO that you have tried to arrange for that documents (for eg: receipt of application of PCC)
> 
> As I see you have to get PCC from many countries, it is highly recommended to have them ready to avoid delays for your grant.


Senior pls clarify two points:
Is it possible that all the countries will have one year expiry of PCC....as when i had my PCC for seychelles immigration in april this year it was valid for one month only as written in the PCC.

secondly if i get my PCC done now does it affect my date of flying (when visa will be granted). Because all the PCC's will have diffrent dates on it... and i am planning to have atleast six omnths time in between visa granted and date to fly...


----------



## monty83 (Oct 5, 2012)

monty83 said:


> Senior pls clarify two points:
> Is it possible that all the countries will have one year expiry of PCC....as when i had my PCC for seychelles immigration in april this year it was valid for one month only as written in the PCC.
> 
> secondly if i get my PCC done now does it affect my date of flying (when visa will be granted). Because all the PCC's will have diffrent dates on it... and i am planning to have atleast six omnths time in between visa granted and date to fly...


Sorry the PCC of bahrain says VALID for three motnhs from the date os issue but my duration of stay is mentioned in the PCC or Good conduct certificate


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi,

I visited Cyberabad Commissionerate office in Gachibowli, Hyderabad for PCC and Finger Prints (FBI-USA). They are asking for PCC Purpose letter from DAIC or employment offer from overseas. I have 65pts and my EOI mostly will get picked on Dec 3rd. I thought of getting PCC done upfront so that i can proceed for PCC from USA.

Here are my questions?
1) Can we get PCC from police Commissionerate office for AUS immigration or should we get from regional passport office?
2) Have you given any other proof for requesting for PCC? other than DAIC letter which will not come until CO is allocated.


----------



## srivasu (Feb 29, 2012)

monty83 said:


> Kindly tell me how much time do we get to apply for PCC after CO ask for it. As i need to have it for INDIA/UGANDA/BAHRAIN/SEYCHELLES/DUBAi and all these palces will take time to get the PCC can we ask for extension also.... and for INdia the website u mentioned shall i just follow that procedures to get the certificate....
> 
> thnks


 the co would give 28 days in their initial response. i emailed my co and explained that indian pcc would take much more time than that and they were ok with giving me an extension.

i would advise that u explain ur situation to the co and i am sure they would give u an extension.

in my case, i had applied for a pcc and attached the reciept as a proof in my email.


----------



## srivasu (Feb 29, 2012)

....


----------



## monty83 (Oct 5, 2012)

srivasu said:


> the co would give 28 days in their initial response. i emailed my co and explained that indian pcc would take much more time than that and they were ok with giving me an extension.
> 
> i would advise that u explain ur situation to the co and i am sure they would give u an extension.
> 
> in my case, i had applied for a pcc and attached the reciept as a proof in my email.


Thank you for the feedback...i shall check and incase any assistance required i will ask you all


----------



## mskksm14 (Oct 15, 2011)

Dear Friends,

I had applied for a PCC in a PSK on 12-Nov-2012, but so far I didn't get any response from the PSK. 

I had checked the website, from day one onwards it shows the same status:
*" Police Verification has been initiated and a request has been sent to SP Office". *

Please advise.


----------



## srivasu (Feb 29, 2012)

mskksm14 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I had applied for a PCC in a PSK on 12-Nov-2012, but so far I didn't get any response from the PSK.
> 
> ...


Well it took four months for us to get the PCC, so..

Anyway, the way it works is as follows -

1. You apply for PCC at PSK
2. PSK forwards yer application to the office of commissioner of police
3. They then forward the application to the Police Station that you have mentioned in yer application.
4. They contact you and then information flows back from 3->2->1.

You have to follow up with the police folks as they seem to be overloaded (or unwilling) with work. 

In our case, we religiously followed up with the C.o.P's office till they forwarded our application to the local police station. Once with local police station, we hounded them till they gave a positive report back up to the chain.

Use some influence if you can as it speeds up the process.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

srivasu said:


> Well it took four months for us to get the PCC, so..
> 
> Anyway, the way it works is as follows -
> 
> ...


WTH! 4 months??!?!??!!?!


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Can anyone share timelines of getting their PCC, if not on the same day? How long would it take...My PCC was given immediately but my spouse was not, despite her address and everything was in line...Ridiculous ppl at PSK


----------



## monty83 (Oct 5, 2012)

Senior pls clarify two points:
Is it possible that all the countries will have one year expiry of PCC....as when i had my PCC for seychelles immigration in april this year it was valid for one month only as written in the PCC.

secondly if i get my PCC done now does it affect my date of flying (when visa will be granted). Because all the PCC's will have diffrent dates on it... and i am planning to have atleast six omnths time in between visa granted and date to fly...


----------



## monty83 (Oct 5, 2012)

findraj said:


> Can anyone share timelines of getting their PCC, if not on the same day? How long would it take...My PCC was given immediately but my spouse was not, despite her address and everything was in line...Ridiculous ppl at PSK[/QUOT
> shich state and city you are in....Anyone with the experience of PUNJAB (JALANDHAR) PSK experience....


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

monty83 said:


> findraj said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone share timelines of getting their PCC, if not on the same day? How long would it take...My PCC was given immediately but my spouse was not, despite her address and everything was in line...Ridiculous ppl at PSK[/QUOT
> ...


----------



## srivasu (Feb 29, 2012)

sach_1213 said:


> monty83 said:
> 
> 
> > i dint as they want to do pre verification of my address as they had not done it at time of making Passport. WTF, how can that be possible. Ridiculous guys
> ...


----------



## monty83 (Oct 5, 2012)

sach_1213 said:


> monty83 said:
> 
> 
> > i am from jalandhar and i went to PSK to Get pcc. My wife got it same day and i dint as they want to do pre verification of my address as they had not done it at time of making Passport. WTF, how can that be possible. Ridiculous guys
> ...


----------



## furionprophet (Oct 23, 2012)

monty83 said:


> sach_1213 said:
> 
> 
> > Bhaji....This is our punjab....i am also worried for my pcc....as in practical we have moved from our old address which is mention in my passport but i am thinking to do my pcc before i apply for change in address otherwise it is going to be a big hassel....are they asking fro wife name in the passport at jalandhar office....
> ...


----------



## iskurapati (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi,

I am staying in Gurgaon. I applied for PCC in Gurgaon PSK on 16/Nov/2012 and got an appointment after a week. PSK processing went smooth, however, an executive told me that police verification has to be done since my current address and address in passport are different. I am still waiting for police verification to be completed. It seems that there is no update/progress. Online application status is showing that a request has already been forwarded to SP office, Gurgaon for police verification. 

Is there anyone from Gurgaon in this forum obtained PCC with police verification. If so, could you please mention the timelines. 

Thanks & Regards,
ISK


----------



## srivasu (Feb 29, 2012)

iskurapati said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am staying in Gurgaon. I applied for PCC in Gurgaon PSK on 16/Nov/2012 and got an appointment after a week. PSK processing went smooth, however, an executive told me that police verification has to be done since my current address and address in passport are different. I am still waiting for police verification to be completed. It seems that there is no update/progress. Online application status is showing that a request has already been forwarded to SP office, Gurgaon for police verification.
> 
> ...


did u call the sp office and check if they forwarded ur app to your local police station ?


----------



## iskurapati (Jul 13, 2012)

srivasu said:


> did u call the sp office and check if they forwarded ur app to your local police station ?


No, I have not called SP Office. I am confused where to get the number!!! Will it be available in Gurgaon Police website? If not, is there a way to get the number?

Thanks & Regards,
ISK


----------



## srivasu (Feb 29, 2012)

iskurapati said:


> No, I have not called SP Office. I am confused where to get the number!!! Will it be available in Gurgaon Police website? If not, is there a way to get the number?
> 
> Thanks & Regards,
> ISK


You can actually go there. See I went to the nearest police station to ask if they got my application from the SP office or not. 

The official there drew an elaborate map for me to make him understand my home's exact location. Once he understood that, he told me the address/name of the correct police station to go to.


----------



## iskurapati (Jul 13, 2012)

srivasu said:


> You can actually go there. See I went to the nearest police station to ask if they got my application from the SP office or not.
> 
> The official there drew an elaborate map for me to make him understand my home's exact location. Once he understood that, he told me the address/name of the correct police station to go to.


Thank you Srivasu! I know my area falls into which jurisdiction of police station. So, I need to contact them to expedite the processing. PSK executives told me that police verification should be completed in 10-15 days. I will contact local police station asap to know the status.

Thanks & Regards,
ISK


----------



## furionprophet (Oct 23, 2012)

monty83 said:


> Kindly clarify one thing...TO LODGE RESIDENCY you mean i should have my case in processing by then


Your PCC needs to be valid at the time of lodging your application


----------



## iskurapati (Jul 13, 2012)

srivasu said:


> You can actually go there. See I went to the nearest police station to ask if they got my application from the SP office or not.
> 
> The official there drew an elaborate map for me to make him understand my home's exact location. Once he understood that, he told me the address/name of the correct police station to go to.


I went to nearest police station. And they actually got my application for police verification. All the processing was done today and it will be sent back to PSK for processing.

Thanks & Regards,
ISK.


----------



## Dev20 (May 14, 2012)

iskurapati said:


> Thank you Srivasu! I know my area falls into which jurisdiction of police station. So, I need to contact them to expedite the processing. PSK executives told me that police verification should be completed in 10-15 days. I will contact local police station asap to know the status.
> 
> Thanks & Regards,
> ISK
> ...


----------



## ben roberto (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi Jivesha,

I have a specific question on PCC.. could you please help me on that..

I was living in a particular city in India for 3 years till last year. My permanent address is in a different city in India and it is named in my passport as well, as my address. This year I moved to Muscat, Oman.

Now where all should I apply for PCC? I saw that the Indian Embassy in Muscat is providing PCC based on the PCC from Oman Police. If I'm getting both of these will I be covered for both countries?

One dilemma I'm facing is, as I stated above Indian Embassy in muscat will issue the PCC only on receipt of PCC from Oman Police. However for Oman police PCC, I need to provide an NOC from my employer stating no-objection for granting the PCC. In my current situation I'm not in a position to intimate my employer on my plans for migration.. 

I'm really worried that that this particular requirement for NOC will hinder my plans...

Is there any other option you are aware..
Anyone else who is having idea of a solution, pls assit... 

I'm yet to start the skills assessment itself. However I would like to be be aware of the options if any, before deciding on initiating the process.

Thank you...


----------



## ben roberto (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi guys,


any one aware of a way out? 
please help on my query above...
thank u in advance..


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

ben roberto said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> any one aware of a way out?
> ...


You need PCC only if u have stayed in any country more than 12 months.

The address issue which you mentioned is not a problem. Your passport can have address as X and your current residential address can be Y. But keep in mind whenever you fill in address in any form, fill in the address where you are currently living and not just whats given in Passport. I hope you got this if not i can explain again !!

Next, If you can complete the entire process... *ACS -> SA (if u r looking for it) -> ITA -> Visa applied -> Visa Grant.....* within *1 *year then you wont need PCC from OMAN or wherever u r right now (And i hope u have not been in Oman for one year). But just incase you think u cant do it in time then you would need PCC from current country of residence OR you have already stayed more than a year in OMAN OR by the time process completes and u r on the last stage i.e application with CO and u would compete 1 year in OMAN then u need a PCC...

Note - Even if u are about to complete process within 1 year CO might ask for PCC, if u r floating in 9 to 10 month in that country. SO that is totaly CO dependant.

IPS~


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

Folks,

My spouse went for PCC in New Delhi, and i wanted to share this info - 

The experience was splended. It was NO PROBLEM at all. It took her only 2 hours including waiting and everything and PCC was given by hand on the spot.

Thanks for all the info folks... 

I am going to try my luck on next to next week 

IPS~


----------



## ben roberto (Nov 14, 2012)

Thnk u IPS..

At what stage CO will be requiring PCC?
FYI, my assessing auth will be vetassess. Once I apply I expect 3 months for SA. Then do EOI in skillselect... on invitation to apply, do I have to submit PCC then itself; I mean during VISA application? or CO will ask later?
Again I expect to complete 1 year in Oman in any case... So can I get PCC directly from india from my state of permanent residence (passport address) during my vacation? rather than going to Indian embassy in muscat?

For Oman, I won't be able to get the PCC without Clearance from my employer... ther I'm stuck..


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

ben roberto said:


> Thnk u IPS..
> 
> At what stage CO will be requiring PCC?
> FYI, my assessing auth will be vetassess. Once I apply I expect 3 months for SA. Then do EOI in skillselect... on invitation to apply, do I have to submit PCC then itself; I mean during VISA application? or CO will ask later?
> ...


Sorry i am not aware which visa u r going?? If u do not need state sponsorship... then ur stage would be - 

Skill Assessment -> Ielts -> EOI Filling - > ITA in Skill select -> File eVisa -> And at this stage once u file eVisa you should be uploading the PCC along with other docs... BUt if you dont then not to worry, as the moment CO comes in and starts the case he/she would ask for PCC. But generally to avoid them asking anything try and be pro active giving everything in advance.

IPS~


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

You need PCC for OMAN for sure...

Good Luck - ben roberto

IPS~


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

ben roberto said:


> Thnk u IPS..
> 
> 
> For Oman, I won't be able to get the PCC without Clearance from my employer... ther I'm stuck..


Also i dont think telling your employer would make a difference... As most of them still live under an impression that its a long long long way process and would take atleast 2 to 6 years to get PR... So i say go for it.. And yes this would take time as Managers and HR never act promptly... you would have to check alternate days to get the NOC... But i am sure u will get it.. 

No offenses to anyone, its my view or what i have come across..

IPS~


----------



## ben roberto (Nov 14, 2012)

Thnk u so much IPS.. I'm goin for 189 skilled independent... 
can I get the PCC from India directly when I go on vacation there? 
And in Middle East they r a bit conservative... nd applying for NOC for migration won't be seen in a professional way... that's my worry... hope u got it...


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

ben roberto said:


> Thnk u so much IPS.. I'm goin for 189 skilled independent...
> can I get the PCC from India directly when I go on vacation there?
> And in Middle East they r a bit conservative... nd applying for NOC for migration won't be seen in a professional way... that's my worry... hope u got it...


PCC in india is not a problem now... you will get it the same day or the next day... Depending - when u got ur passport issued... the police officer did came to ur house and completed the verification... if thats complete then u dont need to worry at all.. Just relax the day u land in India.. get the forms done online for PCC and collect ur document proofs and u will have PCC same day...

I hope all the info i provided was helpful !!

Cheers
IPS~


----------



## ben roberto (Nov 14, 2012)

yes it is... thnks a ton IPS..  

all the best 2 u as well...


----------



## pishu (Feb 14, 2012)

lifeisgood said:


> yeah thats the height of stupidity,rite!!!!!
> the same govt issues you a marriage certificate and passport and yet they cannot be used as evidence...
> Its cant get more frustrating and ridiculous than this...


Hello,

I am planning to apply for PCC in some days. My wife's sur name has not been changed to reflect her marital sur name. Do you guys think that would be an issue to get the PCC for her. Also if i do apply would'nt the present and permanent add for her be the same i.e. My house address as her original house is sold off. 

Any response to this will be highly appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

pishu said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am planning to apply for PCC in some days. My wife's sur name has not been changed to reflect her marital sur name. Do you guys think that would be an issue to get the PCC for her. Also if i do apply would'nt the present and permanent add for her be the same i.e. My house address as her original house is sold off.
> 
> ...


Keep it simple. Apply for PCC as per the details in your respective passports.

Good luck

Cheers!


----------



## noninoni777 (Nov 21, 2012)

Hey IPS, How R U

I am going through most of your threads through this site and found these quite useful. Good Job Buddy.

Plz let me know about PCC. If my address is same as in the passport and where i m living now, will there be police verification done in this case ? secondly, whether PCC is required for my children who are under the age of 8 years. and what is the validity of this PCC ?


Regards








IPS said:


> Thanks sydney,
> 
> Cheers
> IPS.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

pishu said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am planning to apply for PCC in some days. My wife's sur name has not been changed to reflect her marital sur name. Do you guys think that would be an issue to get the PCC for her. Also if i do apply would'nt the present and permanent add for her be the same i.e. My house address as her original house is sold off.
> 
> ...


I got my wife's PCC - we did not have her surname changed (not compulsary) and her present and perm address were same = my address.
You would need to produce marriage certi and your own passport as additional proof for her.
go for it.. best of luck!


----------



## pishu (Feb 14, 2012)

superm said:


> I got my wife's PCC - we did not have her surname changed (not compulsary) and her present and perm address were same = my address.
> You would need to produce marriage certi and your own passport as additional proof for her.
> go for it.. best of luck!


Thanks a ton superm!, I was in the exact same spot and am really glad to know everything worked out for you smoothly. I will be applying it this week. 

cheers!


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

pishu said:


> Thanks a ton superm!, I was in the exact same spot and am really glad to know everything worked out for you smoothly. I will be applying it this week.
> 
> cheers!


your welcome mate. Keep us updated.
Also put your timeline in your signature mate.. it helps getting to know your status.

[For Signature: USER CP --> EDIT Signature]


----------



## pishu (Feb 14, 2012)

superm said:


> your welcome mate. Keep us updated.
> Also put your timeline in your signature mate.. it helps getting to know your status.
> 
> [For Signature: USER CP --> EDIT Signature]


Righto superm!


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

noninoni777 said:


> Hey IPS, How R U
> 
> I am going through most of your threads through this site and found these quite useful. Good Job Buddy.
> 
> ...


Hi noninoni777,

Aplogies for a late reply i was aaway for a week with no access to web. Here is ur reply - 

If the add on the ppt is same as ur current location, then just recall back when this ppt was made did police officer came to ur house and did some verification?? If yes then ur file is clear. This means ur police verification has been completed long back. PCC means u r taking in writing from govt of india that u r not involved in case which is being prosecuted currently or in future. If what i said above has been done then u will get the PCC in 1 hours time, the same day hand to hand. Just take documents along.

Kids under 16 dont need a PCC

PCC is valid for 1 year.

Thanks i am happy that u found my posts useful :clap2:

IPS~


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

FOLKS,

I got my PCC in 45 mins yesterday at the New Delhi Passport Seva Kendra. Wanted to share my exp - 

It was very very simple - 

A to B to C to EXIT

Enter Passport Seva Kendra -> Take token number -> Ex - H 20. Now wait for ur token to be displayed and when it pops go to counter number which flashes in front of ur token. Ex - H 20 = A 12. So move to A 12 counter now.

*Counter A* - executive will check documents and passport. Will click a photo. Will take rs.500 and will give reciept. Scanning of both hands and thumb. Every thing is clear and there is no problem they will tell u to move to B counter.

*Counter B* = Executive checks documents and passport again and the receipt you got from Counter A.
*
Counter C* = Executive checks documents and passport again and the receipt you got from Counter A. Here you will get 2 copies of the PCC 

*Exit* = Executive will ask you to fill feedback form. I gave excellent rating in all areas.

*NOTE *- The passport seva kendra's IT solutions have been now handled by TATA.:clap2::clap2:

This was the best experience i ever had with any Govt office till date in my life. I am very happy with the service.

I hope this helps !!

IPS~


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

IPS said:


> FOLKS,
> 
> I got my PCC in 45 mins yesterday at the New Delhi Passport Seva Kendra. Wanted to share my exp -
> 
> ...


I totally agree with u... its one of d best services..but der r ppl who hv major trbl due to the different rules at different psk...

Its a national pcc, they shld hv same rules everywhere ...

But yeah..in comparison to other govt operations ... this is way cooler


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

getsetgo said:


> I totally agree with u... its one of d best services..but der r ppl who hv major trbl due to the different rules at different psk...
> 
> Its a national pcc, they shld hv same rules everywhere ...
> 
> But yeah..in comparison to other govt operations ... this is way cooler


Good Morning Raaji!!

You are spot on... The PSK is good, but each city PSK is Different...

You already know my case..

But still I think for one or 2 PSK we cant complain about the entire new system..

Overall this is a good Process for citizens, However it would be better if they have a centralized and standard rules for all PSK!!!!

My wife keeps making fun of me for last 2 days as she got her PCC from pune in 1 hour, where as I am going to get a new drivers License Tomorrow and then apply for my PCC on Monday!!!

Regards
RK


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Good Morning Raaji!!
> 
> You are spot on... The PSK is good, but each city PSK is Different...
> 
> ...


Well I did d same with my hubby ...
He has lived all his life in d same house but he had to wait.. n I got it in an hour ... haha


----------



## iaminvincible (Oct 16, 2012)

*Police Clearance Certificate -PCC Mumba*

*Police Clearance Certificate -PCC Mumbai *
For all those who would like to know the process and check for regular status .

How it it processed : 
*1. Apply for a PCC in Passport Seva Kendra. *
a. You have a file number Generated.
b. PSK website will show file sent for Verification.

*2. File goes to Police Crime Branch (Head Office CST) in a weeks time.*
a . you can verify the same at this link 
mumbaipolice.org/passport.asp 


*3. From here the File is transferred to the Local Police Station.*


*4. Local Police Station Calls you for verification of Documents.*
a. A local Cop will call you and get you docs verified - (They can assist) if urgently needed.

*5. File is Verified and sent back to Crime Branch.*

*6. File gets uploaded to the Passport Office Worli by the Crime Branch Dept. *
a. Inform the local cop to speed the process (They Can Assist) - This can be done in a days time (They can assist)

*7. Passport Office Worli intimate the Passport Seva Kendra. 
*
a. This happens the Same Day. 
b. PSK website : Status changes from file sent for Verification. to File received and under Review. 
(This means ready for Collection)
c. If you want you can wait for an SMS/ Email from PSK which comes in 3 to 5 days. - Not Really Needed. 

*8. PCC is ready for Collection at the Passport Seva Kendra. *
a. Next day you can collect the PCC in the Morning from 9.00 Am to 10.30am from PSK.


----------



## furionprophet (Oct 23, 2012)

PSK's are generally good, the only harassment is when it is forwarded to the police stations


----------



## aussiehunter (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi Guys,
Got stuck in a strange situation...I have been living at the same address since my birth and have the same address on my passport..the problem is that in the recent yrs I have been out of India living in the UK..
How can I get a PCC in my case ?
Also, is it required to get a PCC for my wife if I want to include her in my Visa Application ?


----------



## RSR410 (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi,

You have to go to Passport office India for PCC.

Yes,Your wife also need PCC if you are going to add her in your visa application.


----------



## aussiehunter (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I have been looking at the process for PCC - India. Both the procedures for getting a PCC require me to visit the PSK in person. :ranger:

_Visit the Passport Seva Kendra (PSK) where appointment has been taken, along with original documents.
_


Can someone please let me know if there is any exception to this? I am currently outside India. So is it possible that I send someone else on my behalf to collect my PCC certificate ?


----------



## Potturi (Oct 17, 2012)

aussiehunter said:


> Hi Guys,
> Got stuck in a strange situation...I have been living at the same address since my birth and have the same address on my passport..the problem is that in the recent yrs I have been out of India living in the UK..
> How can I get a PCC in my case ?
> Also, is it required to get a PCC for my wife if I want to include her in my Visa Application ?


Aussiehunter,

I'm not sure if I got your question correct ? If you are looking to get PCC for your Indian address from abroad then I think you'll have to approach VFS for such a service. Just google "Indian PCC + VFS ". On the other hand , application for PCC for your stay in the UK although is quite straight forward. You'll have to contact ACRO for this service.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

hi I have a question regarding my PCC, well, I am currently residing in Chennai for last 15months, but we have gujarat address on our passports. I understand that PCC is for a country. So, I can apply for it here in Chennai, right?? and seeing information provided by you all, first I need to apply online at PSK, and then after email, we need to go to PSK Chennai with our documents, right??

EOI-02-11-12, SA ss-08-11-12, SA approved 27-12-12. Invite 190-28-12-12. Application not yet lodged.


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

lucky14 said:


> hi I have a question regarding my PCC, well, I am currently residing in Chennai for last 15months, but we have gujarat address on our passports. I understand that PCC is for a country. So, I can apply for it here in Chennai, right?? and seeing information provided by you all, first I need to apply online at PSK, and then after email, we need to go to PSK Chennai with our documents, right??
> 
> EOI-02-11-12, SA ss-08-11-12, SA approved 27-12-12. Invite 190-28-12-12. Application not yet lodged.


My suggestion is go to home town and do PCC it would take only 4 hours and u would be having pcc in hand at the PSK in gujrat. BUT BUT, dont mention that u r staying at a different address. You should tick - Current address same as on passport.. There is no harm in this and many people have done it. Rest is ur choice..

And last thing - if u go by chennai then for sure it would take time, and how much time i cant say.. Can be the same day or it might take 2 months also.. My given timelines are from what i have seen on this forum...

IPS~


----------



## samirsanghavi (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi All,

I am starting my Australia Migration process. 

1) Should I go for PCC now? It seems quite simple to get this done in India.
2) we lived in UK for more than a year during 2011/2012. How do we ger police clearance from there? We lived in Staines,Surrey (Just in case there is someone from that area and who can help and share experience)
3) If I get these things get done in a month or so, for how long they are valid to be accepted by a CO?

Cheers,
Samir


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

thnx a lot IPS,

Samirsanghavi, you need to get pcc from all the countires you have lived for more than a year in past 10 years.I know bcz, I have also lived in south korea for 2yrs and we need to get pcc from there as well.


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

samirsanghavi, r u gujju?, I am also.


----------



## anmic (Oct 6, 2012)

I know my response might be too late but in the interest of other indian users the process for PCC is pretty simple. You have to visit the nearest passport center, "you do not need any appointment", and you can get it in around 2 hours.


----------



## samirsanghavi (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks Lucky, Yes I am a Gujju  . I am aware of the fact that we do need PCC from all valid?

Also looking for help if anyone has got it done from UK from India.

Regards,
Samir


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

anmic said:


> I know my response might be too late but in the interest of other indian users the process for PCC is pretty simple. You have to visit the nearest passport center, "you do not need any appointment", and you can get it in around 2 hours.


Hi anmic,but we need to first apply online for pcc at pks right? n then go pks after some days?


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

samirsanghavi, I don't know anyone who has done for Uk, but as I have to do from Korea, I am going to South korea consulate tomorrow, with my proof of residence when we were there, with our passport copies and apply.I think everywhere the procedure is same, you can check wd U.K consulate in India if you are in metro city


----------



## anmic (Oct 6, 2012)

Not really; You do not need any appointment for PCC. You can just walk in. Although you will have to submit the online PCC application and carry it along.



lucky14 said:


> Hi anmic,but we need to first apply online for pcc at pks right? n then go pks after some days?


----------



## pishu (Feb 14, 2012)

anmic said:


> Not really; You do not need any appointment for PCC. You can just walk in. Although you will have to submit the online PCC application and carry it along.


Nice for you anmic @ bangalore you dont have to take appointment. In mumbai psk they simply drive you away if you dont have a prior time taken... 

I have been asked to go back twice for not having an appointment.... I am talking about Andheri psk. Also if you go to any other psk not within your area, they send you back to your nearest one..


----------



## aussiehunter (Dec 4, 2012)

Potturi said:


> Aussiehunter,
> 
> I'm not sure if I got your question correct ? If you are looking to get PCC for your Indian address from abroad then I think you'll have to approach VFS for such a service. Just google "Indian PCC + VFS ". On the other hand , application for PCC for your stay in the UK although is quite straight forward. You'll have to contact ACRO for this service.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Hey Potturi,
I'm currently in UK..I was wondering is it still possible to get my PCC done from India??
The website says visit the PSK (Pass Seva Kendra) with the required docs...
How is it that VFS gets it done ???
The UK PCC looks quite simple though...I'm just concerned with my PCC in India...

I'm sure there r others who have faced a similar situation ?? Any help guys ??


----------



## arvindb81 (Oct 19, 2011)

aussiehunter said:


> Hey Potturi,
> I'm currently in UK..I was wondering is it still possible to get my PCC done from India??
> The website says visit the PSK (Pass Seva Kendra) with the required docs...
> How is it that VFS gets it done ???
> ...


Hi aussiehunter

I'm quite in similar situation as u are... Im in UK and I applied for Indian PCC in Indian high commission in London in 16 Nov... There is no way to get the PCC done from India when the person is in UK. 


I'm still waiting for my PCC and not sure when I'm going to get it .... The service in indian embassy is hopeless ... They don't even give information where my PCC application is... They just give some date that they think off but doesn't look valid... I would say if you have plans to go to India it's better to get it done there.. I have seen people said they got PCC in one day..


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

thnx anmic..now for my south korea pcc, I just came to know from chennai office that it will be done at their Delhi head office..and not in Chennai..


----------



## anmic (Oct 6, 2012)

@ lucky14.. that sounds like extra time and money. But worth the effort in a long run.. Best Luck..



lucky14 said:


> thnx anmic..now for my south korea pcc, I just came to know from chennai office that it will be done at their Delhi head office..and not in Chennai..


----------



## aussiehunter (Dec 4, 2012)

arvindb81 said:


> Hi aussiehunter
> 
> I'm quite in similar situation as u are... Im in UK and I applied for Indian PCC in Indian high commission in London in 16 Nov... There is no way to get the PCC done from India when the person is in UK.
> 
> ...


Ooooops  that sounds like some trouble Arvind. What are u planning to do in that case ? I see in your timeline that you got CO assigned from quite some time now. Has he asked for the PCC as yet ??? 
I am wondering what do I do for my case now, since I'm not planning to visit anytime soon 
is the process for Indian Embassy online or you need to go to submit the Application in person ??


----------



## aussiehunter (Dec 4, 2012)

arvindb81 said:


> Hi aussiehunter
> 
> I'm quite in similar situation as u are... Im in UK and I applied for Indian PCC in Indian high commission in London in 16 Nov... There is no way to get the PCC done from India when the person is in UK.
> 
> ...


 do they require you to submit your original passport as well ?????? 
did you have to send your original passport to them as well ?


----------



## furionprophet (Oct 23, 2012)

aussiehunter said:


> do they require you to submit your original passport as well ??????
> did you have to send your original passport to them as well ?


Yes need to send the original passport if you are using VFS (offshore). Got mine in 2 weeks (though it was approved in a day ).


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

Friends,
I visited the Passport Office today after the change in PCC status and came to know that they received ADVERSE report from Police station. The reason is i had been staying at the current address for the past 11 months and not 12 months. Now they have sent back my file for Reverification. This is aain going to get back to the cumbersome process which already took nearly 3 months .............

Problem is I have already applied for the visa on 27th Dec and uploaded the docs as well except the PCC. Any idea whether we can request the CO to grant me some time since i believe its going to be atleast 2.5 months more before I receive the PCC ??
And moreover in such a situation should I go for the MED now or hold back for some more time to delay the process.

Any help would be highly appreciated.......Thanks in advance !!!


----------



## aussiehunter (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi Arvind,

Have you got your PCC already ??? Or are you still waiting to get it back?? Did u use VFS for this or you directly went to the Indian Embassy ??

What's VFS offshore guys?? Can anyone post a link to this for getting a PCC done in India while I'm not currently residing in India??


----------



## arvindb81 (Oct 19, 2011)

aussiehunter said:


> Hi Arvind,
> 
> Have you got your PCC already ??? Or are you still waiting to get it back?? Did u use VFS for this or you directly went to the Indian Embassy ??
> 
> What's VFS offshore guys?? Can anyone post a link to this for getting a PCC done in India while I'm not currently residing in India??


Hi Aussiehunter,

I have submitted a paper application in the Indian embassy. We dont have to give the passport to them. I haven't got my PCC yet ... They have asked to wait for another 10 days... I have very little hope...

I'm not sure about this VFS offshore thing ... I heard abt it in this forum itself... Im guessing that VFS will submit the application again to Indian Embassy itself...


----------



## aussiehunter (Dec 4, 2012)

furionprophet said:


> Yes need to send the original passport if you are using VFS (offshore). Got mine in 2 weeks (though it was approved in a day ).


Hey mate,
Can you elaborate on the VFS offshore and where can we find more info on this???
Thnx in advance..


----------



## nisharg (Jun 21, 2012)

*Indian PCC Experience - Bangalore*

Hi All,

First of all thanks for all great sharing such as valuable experience and advices. 

I have started my process of PCC at Bangalore Passport Seva Kendra.

Process as follow:

Created separate account for each applicant with different mobile numbers. 
Downloaded pdf form from passportindia.gov.in and filled offline.
Uploaded the form and got acknowledgement receipt.
Visited passport seva kendra without appointment and completed pcc lodgement. (Suggested time morning 9:00. Rush will be less and process will be completed within 2 hrs.)
After 4 days visited police station and got required documents list. (Provided list for reference below)
Visited police station after 3 days with all the documents and completed the formalities.
Awaiting for intimation from passport seva kendra for PCC.

Documents required at passport seva kendra:

Acknowledgement receipt that is got after uploading the pdf form.
One year bank statement for address prof
Address verification letter from bank mentioning opening date of account.
Passport xerox. First two pages, Last two pages and ECNR page.

Document required at police station:

One year bank statement for address prof
School leaving certificate for DOB verification
Marriage certificate
Passport xerox. First two pages, Last two pages.
Company offer letter. 
Two passport size photographs.
Rental Agreement.
Neighbour's reference letter. Two required. Stating your from how long you are staying at present address and your conduct.


Now the important thing. For my wife we didn't had address prof of one year. So, I provided the prof of 3 months and mentioned she is staying at the current address for 3 months. However, passport officer asked for at least six months address prof and considered my bank statement as the prof. So, any of you are facing the same issue you can approach the passport seva kendra with spouses address prof. We has our names added in each others passport.

At police station also they took my bank statement for supporting document for my wife.

Hope this helps.

J


----------



## scorpio9 (Nov 10, 2012)

nisharg said:


> Hi All,
> 
> First of all thanks for all great sharing such as valuable experience and advices.
> 
> I have started my process of PCC at Bangalore Passport Seva Kendra........


Hi Nisharg,

First of all thanks for the detailed updated. Your post is very helpful. Couple of things I would like to know.

1) Is the address mentioned in your passport is different than the current address where you're living in? I need this because elsewhere I've seen cases in bangalore, where people get PCC stamped within 2 hours in PSK directly when the address is same on the passport as that of their current. So, whats in your case?

2) Regarding the proof for your wife, what kind of bank statement did you provided? Was it like an online bank statement which contains the address or any other proof?

3) Any idea what if we stay less than 3 months in the current place? I mean, we just shifted to a new place one month before. But, before that we were in another place. So, any idea hoz this goanna be.

Thanks


----------



## nisharg (Jun 21, 2012)

scorpio9 said:


> Hi Nisharg,
> 
> First of all thanks for the detailed updated. Your post is very helpful. Couple of things I would like to know.
> 
> ...




Here are my answers:

1) Yes. My address in passport and current address was different. If passport and current address are same I heard they used to give pcc within 2 days. But if addresses are different then police verification is performed and that take longer time. Not sure on time frame I am hearing 2 to 4 weeks in general.

2) For both of us we produced bank statements along with bank seal. They will not take online bank statements. However some banks have arrangements that you can take printout from online and they will stamp the printout. I did not explored this option. I just walk in to bank and requested for one year statement. From my wife's bank account we got statement for 3 months as the account was opened recently.

3) Unfortunately I am not sure how to proceed for that. May be other expats can comment on this.

Regards.


----------



## furionprophet (Oct 23, 2012)

aussiehunter said:


> Hey mate,
> Can you elaborate on the VFS offshore and where can we find more info on this???
> Thnx in advance..


This link:
IHC Visa Information - Australia - Home - Police Clearance Certificate(PCC)

You can find all the details here, pretty straightforward, it was very smooth.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

How long does it take after clearance is given by Local Police Station but file is still in CID office?I called up Local Police Sation and they said its gone to CID office on 25th december..Any clue how long it should take?


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

nisharg said:


> Here are my answers:
> 
> 1) Yes. My address in passport and current address was different. If passport and current address are same I heard they used to give pcc within 2 days. But if addresses are different then police verification is performed and that take longer time. Not sure on time frame I am hearing 2 to 4 weeks in general.
> 
> ...


Agree with you buddy 

Cheers


----------



## Maddy27 (Dec 3, 2012)

nisharg said:


> Hi All,
> 
> First of all thanks for all great sharing such as valuable experience and advices.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the detailed information, you saved me a round at the police station.

I have just applied at the PSK Pune & was about to go to Police station in a few days, I will carry the documents you have suggested, I just had a query on the Neighbour's Reference Letter, is it compulsory or will it work without it? Also does it need to be handwritten or something or printed & signed will do?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

Sunny27 said:


> Thank you so much for the detailed information, you saved me a round at the police station.
> 
> I have just applied at the PSK Pune & was about to go to Police station in a few days, I will carry the documents you have suggested, I just had a query on the Neighbour's Reference Letter, is it compulsory or will it work without it? Also does it need to be handwritten or something or printed & signed will do?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hi

As rightly said by Nishant, the reference from Neighbours is not always demanded by every PSK person and it depends from case to case and randomly the person who is handling your case may ask (Again on our fate  ) So, if you can, make it in advance and go else just go and if he asks you, just make it  

And, it can be printed byt duly signed along with one attachment of the rental address proof of the under signee  (This proof should be same as any of the one mentioned in PSK website). Hope that helps.

All the best  

Cheers...!


----------



## kubersethi (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi all,

I applied for my PCC on 13/12/12 and was expecting to get it in 5 working days as when I applied last time it only took 4 days which was in Sydney. This time I applied through vfs Canberra and after a couple of emails to them they replied yesterday that it has been sent to authorities in India and will take on an average 6 to 8 weeks. Just wondering does it go to the high commission in India and then to the regional police office or how does it work. After reading posts on expat and other forums , posts by shanders I am very worries that it might take a long while is there anything I can do to expedite the process? By sending my father to the RPO or to the embassy ? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Megha09 (Dec 16, 2012)

*PCC from Indian embassy in Philippines*

Im an Indian living in Philippines who is going to apply for Australian visa.Can anyone help me how long does it take to get my PCC from the Indian Embassy in Philippines.Is there any way to expedite the Process?Please help. .


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

findraj said:


> How long does it take after clearance is given by Local Police Station but file is still in CID office?I called up Local Police Sation and they said its gone to CID office on 25th december..Any clue how long it should take?


Can anyone please shed some light on this?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

findraj said:


> Can anyone please shed some light on this?


For my wife - when it was cleared from local police station - it went to PSK and we got msg very next day to collect the pcc.
Location was delhi!


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

superm said:


> For my wife - when it was cleared from local police station - it went to PSK and we got msg very next day to collect the pcc.
> Location was delhi!


Thanks !


----------



## kubersethi (Oct 5, 2012)

superm said:


> For my wife - when it was cleared from local police station - it went to PSK and we got msg very next day to collect the pcc.
> Location was delhi!


How long after the application did it go to the local police station?


----------



## furionprophet (Oct 23, 2012)

kubersethi said:


> How long after the application did it go to the local police station?


Since it says you are at Canberra, didn't you use VFS? Or has it been referred back to the local authorities?


----------



## kubersethi (Oct 5, 2012)

furionprophet said:


> Since it says you are at Canberra, didn't you use VFS? Or has it been referred back to the local authorities?


Yea I applied through vfs, but its has been referred back to India which I don't understand coz I applied for it earlier this year and I got it back in 4 days. But this time it has been referred. Any idea what procedure it goes through ini India? My dad visited the local police station and they said it hasn't come there yet.


----------



## furionprophet (Oct 23, 2012)

kubersethi said:


> Yea I applied through vfs, but its has been referred back to India which I don't understand coz I applied for it earlier this year and I got it back in 4 days. But this time it has been referred. Any idea what procedure it goes through ini India? My dad visited the local police station and they said it hasn't come there yet.


Well I haven't been in the situation where it has been referred back to India, but I have had friends/colleagues for whom that was the case.

Usually if you don't get it within 2 weeks, it so happened that they received in 1.5-2 months, which was very recently. Even though they say it has been referred, just wait for this time frame. If still there is no progress, it would then be appropriate to follow up. Hope it goes on smoothly.

Alternatively, you could have included a copy of your previous PCC just to let them know, may not have expedited the case, but there is no harm.


----------



## kubersethi (Oct 5, 2012)

furionprophet said:


> Well I haven't been in the situation where it has been referred back to India, but I have had friends/colleagues for whom that was the case.
> 
> Usually if you don't get it within 2 weeks, it so happened that they received in 1.5-2 months, which was very recently. Even though they say it has been referred, just wait for this time frame. If still there is no progress, it would then be appropriate to follow up. Hope it goes on smoothly.
> 
> Alternatively, you could have included a copy of your previous PCC just to let them know, may not have expedited the case, but there is no harm.



Yea I guess I should have given them my previous copy. I will be a month end of this week. I think I will wait till the end of this month and then follow it up


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

Hello All,
Finally got my PCC yesterday after a lot of pain.
Update is that the PSK in Pune has stopped taking PCC aplications for applicants having existing passport address other than from Maharashtra.
I would rather say that is something good that they have done otherwise people have to go through a lot of harassment.


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

*Checking Medical Status ??*

My and my spouse's Organise MED link disappeared today......is there a way to check the medical statuses for both of us ??


----------



## Cheema (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi

My permanent address is of Amritsar and I renewed my passport from Hyderabad in 2007, and now I want to apply for PCC.
Currently I am staying in Noida, Delhi.
Which is the best way to apply for PCC ( from which PSK center, which state), so I can get it at the earliest?

Appreciate your views on this.

~Cheema


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

Cheema said:


> Hi
> 
> My permanent address is of Amritsar and I renewed my passport from Hyderabad in 2007, and now I want to apply for PCC.
> Currently I am staying in Noida, Delhi.
> ...


Its always better to go for your PCC at the same location where you had your passport done. But in your case if you are staying in Noida then definitely you won't have any proofs what soever to justify your residence for the past 12 months in Hybd so you have to go for PSK at noida only. And somehow if you can manage to get a proof of residence for past 12 months at same address in hybd then just take a fight and fly directly to hybd you will get your PCC same day


----------



## kubersethi (Oct 5, 2012)

Can anyone please help with my query?


----------



## Cheema (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi

Thanks for the suggestion.
What proof I need to show them for my residence.
I have relatives there, can I show their residence address for my stay during last 12 months? If yes, what documents I need to support this claim

~Cheema


subhadipbose said:


> Its always better to go for your PCC at the same location where you had your passport done. But in your case if you are staying in Noida then definitely you won't have any proofs what soever to justify your residence for the past 12 months in Hybd so you have to go for PSK at noida only. And somehow if you can manage to get a proof of residence for past 12 months at same address in hybd then just take a fight and fly directly to hybd you will get your PCC same day


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

Cheema said:


> Hi
> 
> My permanent address is of Amritsar and I renewed my passport from Hyderabad in 2007, and now I want to apply for PCC.
> Currently I am staying in Noida, Delhi.
> ...


The address which is on ur passport... Go to that state.. When u fill the form choose option - Current And Permanent address is same (even when u r staying any where). This would be earliest...

IPS~


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

IPS said:


> The address which is on ur passport... Go to that state.. When u fill the form choose option - Current And Permanent address is same (even when u r staying any where). This would be earliest...
> 
> IPS~


I have a question:

In the form, they asked how many months you have stayed in that address. I live in a different state than the one where I got my passport and its been long time since I was there in the state where I got my passport.

Should I lie in the form, like filling "I stayed here for 3 months or 6 or 2 or 1 month ? In the dropdown...?

Also, if I do that way, if by chance they ask me what company I work for and my location, should I lie them ?


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi friends,
today was really good at psk Chennai which I never expected, I was trying to upload my pcc application, and it was showing error that the pin code is wrong what you have mentioned..got tired n finally went to psk just like that, there they told me to wait, n someone came, n there only on their comp at psk, helped me in my online application, with different district name.n now called me wd all documents in original plus one set xeroxed on Tuesday mrng..as my per add is diffr from curr add, they told me it will take 20days..as i have my joined name in bank wd my spouce, they told me to get one covering ltr frm d bank mentioning my address in chennai and wd my photo on that. I am writing here in detail so, that anyone having similar case can collect bank ltr lk this n go.first time, saw psk can be so clean and people can b so helping..office was lk airport..hv also applied for south korea pcc, n my courier went yesterdy, they will return bk in a wk's time..DHL has a facility whr u can pay return charges as well, and I booked d same wd DHL..they will only collect my pcc from south korean national police agency n bring it back to chennai..yest my co not assigned, so not in a hurry..I think I will be ready wd all docus by mnth end..

eoi-0211-12, Sa SS approved 27-12-12, DIAc lodged 05-01-13..waiting for co?? pcc applied today..medicals...last..


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

Cartisol said:


> I have a question:
> 
> In the form, they asked how many months you have stayed in that address. I live in a different state than the one where I got my passport and its been long time since I was there in the state where I got my passport.
> 
> ...


Dude Dont Freak out....

Address on passport = X
U r now at location = Y
Years spent at x = 2 
Years spent at Y = 5
On the form Fill 7 years on X
Tick option = Present address same as current.
No Proof needed at all OR at the max 1 adress proof needed.

Like this you would just need one address proof... Why dont you login into PSK and then check out yourself its very simple and easy... Login and check for yourself.. Its NO ROCKET SCIENCE..

NO ONE IS ASKING NOTHING AT PSK... AND IF THEY DO SAY WHAT IS IN THE FORM.. THATS ALL..

IPS~


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

IPS said:


> Dude Dont Freak out....
> 
> Address on passport = X
> U r now at location = Y
> ...


Thanks buddy for your valuable reply ! 

Okay I need to get it done in Chennai then :ranger:

I already logged into the PSK thing and on to that 

Cheers...


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

lucky14 said:


> Hi friends,
> today was really good at psk Chennai which I never expected, I was trying to upload my pcc application, and it was showing error that the pin code is wrong what you have mentioned..got tired n finally went to psk just like that, there they told me to wait, n someone came, n there only on their comp at psk, helped me in my online application, with different district name.n now called me wd all documents in original plus one set xeroxed on Tuesday mrng..as my per add is diffr from curr add, they told me it will take 20days..as i have my joined name in bank wd my spouce, they told me to get one covering ltr frm d bank mentioning my address in chennai and wd my photo on that. I am writing here in detail so, that anyone having similar case can collect bank ltr lk this n go.first time, saw psk can be so clean and people can b so helping..office was lk airport..hv also applied for south korea pcc, n my courier went yesterdy, they will return bk in a wk's time..DHL has a facility whr u can pay return charges as well, and I booked d same wd DHL..they will only collect my pcc from south korean national police agency n bring it back to chennai..yest my co not assigned, so not in a hurry..I think I will be ready wd all docus by mnth end..
> 
> eoi-0211-12, Sa SS approved 27-12-12, DIAc lodged 05-01-13..waiting for co?? pcc applied today..medicals...last..


Hey thanks buddy, thats very helpful  I am sure it helps all others like me too who has to get it from Chennai....

cheers


----------



## jagha86 (Jul 29, 2012)

http://passportindia.gov.in/AppOnlineProject/online/pccOnlineApp FAst & Easy


----------



## pebbles09 (Sep 30, 2012)

*My experience - India PCC*

Hi,
I would like to share my experience of getting Indian PCC.

I'm an Indian residing in Dubai for the past 6 years. My CO needed me to submit PCC from India and Dubai. I got the Dubai PCC within 1 week from the date of application. 

For applying for India PCC I visited the BLS centre in Bur Dubai . I submitted the EAP-II form but was asked to submit the Personal Particulars Form as my passport was issued from India. I was made to wait for 3 hours after submitting the application and was later informed that the fax response from Mumbai passport office mentions that my details are incomplete. When I asked the BLS representative on the missing details he could not help me on it. He finally told me to fill the same set of forms again(EAP-II and PP form) and gave a receipt where the document collection date was after 2 months. He said that the details will be sent to Mumbai office and they will get back after which the PCC will be issued. I kept following on the status of my application every week but got one standard response - "mumbai PP office has not replied". I was so frustrated that I asked my mom in India to check with the Regional PP office in Mumbai but they did not assist her. Finally when after 2 months I did not get the PCC I applied for the PCC online and personally went to India. 

On the day of my appointment, I was informed by the representative that the system shows that my Police verification was not done when my passport was issued. This was strange as my first passport was issued in 2003 and in 2008 I applied for another passport as my initial passport was damaged. And I did visit the local police station for the verification process. 

After two days I visited the local police and inquired about my application. They told me that the application has not reached them yet. To speed up the process I had to make the police officer understand the urgency of document and had to pay him a considerable amount and finally got the PCC after 15 days.

It took me almost 3 months to get the PCC from India.


----------



## kb1983 (Sep 2, 2011)

pebbles09 said:


> Hi,
> On the day of my appointment, I was informed by the representative that the system shows that my Police verification was not done when my passport was issued.
> 
> and had to pay him a considerable amount and finally got the PCC after 15 days.
> ...


A shame...that u had to pay for what work they should have done themselves 5 yrs ago....PCC is worst part of this process


----------



## ankurmahajan11 (Sep 11, 2012)

*India PCC - India or UK ?*

Hi Guys,

Need advice from all expats who are outside India and have got their PCC done already.

I am currently in UK for over 2 years and need to get my PCC done for India. The problem now is that I am leaving UK in the coming month and cannot approach the Indian embassy in UK to get my PCC done as they might take longer & I don't have much time left.

I'm leaving for India next month and planning to use PSK website to get my PCC done for India ...So is it possible to submit the online form now and take an appointment when I'm back at home ?

Do they actually call up the references mentioned to cross check any information ? 

Please advice.

Thnks Guys..


----------



## ankurmahajan11 (Sep 11, 2012)

ankurmahajan11 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need advice from all expats who are outside India and have got their PCC done already.
> 
> ...


Anyone who recently got his PCC done from Delhi ??


----------



## LaFleur (Dec 15, 2012)

Hey guys!
Are Airtel Landline e-Bills accepted as valid address proof for PCC in Bangalore?


----------



## aks_del (Nov 18, 2012)

ankurmahajan11 said:


> Anyone who recently got his PCC done from Delhi ??


Yes, I have got the PCC today for me n my wife. It took around 2 hours to complete the process.


----------



## kemee (Nov 19, 2012)

I have lodged the application and I have visited to PSK for PCC but they need CO letter for this (Rajkot PSK). so wainting for CO to assign. from Police I have received PCC letter but it'just stamping remaining on passport for PCC,

But there is some travel plan also going on in my compnay on AUS work permit visa. Before CO assign if i'll move to australia on work permit visa then how can I process my PCC in india ?

Please guide me, how to apply for PCC if you are not in india ?


----------



## mskksm14 (Oct 15, 2011)

kemee said:


> I have lodged the application and I have visited to PSK for PCC but they need CO letter for this (Rajkot PSK). so wainting for CO to assign. from Police I have received PCC letter but it'just stamping remaining on passport for PCC,
> 
> But there is some travel plan also going on in my compnay on AUS work permit visa. Before CO assign if i'll move to australia on work permit visa then how can I process my PCC in india ?
> 
> Please guide me, how to apply for PCC if you are not in india ?


Hi Kemee,

The same thing they had asked to me. I had launched application through an agent, so I had asked him to send me a formal mail asking for a PCC with all necessary details and the same had been accepted by PSK.


----------



## kemee (Nov 19, 2012)

mskksm14 said:


> Hi Kemee,
> 
> The same thing they had asked to me. I had launched application through an agent, so I had asked him to send me a formal mail asking for a PCC with all necessary details and the same had been accepted by PSK.


Hey mskksm14

in which PSK you have applied ? they are very dumb people, they are not ready to listen any thing......


----------



## mskksm14 (Oct 15, 2011)

kemee said:


> Hey mskksm14
> 
> in which PSK you have applied ? they are very dumb people, they are not ready to listen any thing......



I had applied in Coimbatore (TN) - PSK. 

:gossip:
In worst case, you could ask your friend from AUS to send a mail like a migration agent.

All they need is a printout with your passport number / name / visa type and a request for a PCC in that mail...


----------



## theunderdog (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi all,

I applied for PCC from Bangalore this Monday. I have a valid passport but looks like Police Verification has not been done. I went to the local police station today to check if they have received my file. They said it has not yet been sent from the passport office and also mentioned that it should have reached them the same date of the PCC application. 

What do I do now? Should i give it a couple of more days to reach the local police station? How do i follow it up now.

Thanks,
theunderdog


----------



## mskksm14 (Oct 15, 2011)

theunderdog said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I applied for PCC from Bangalore this Monday. I have a valid passport but looks like Police Verification has not been done. I went to the local police station today to check if they have received my file. They said it has not yet been sent from the passport office and also mentioned that it should have reached them the same date of the PCC application.
> 
> ...


Hi,

If your applied PSK and your residence is in the same locality then local station will receive it in couple of days, it may take 2 weeks if you are residing in a different district.

In my case PSK applied and district were different, hence it took 20 days as below:

*PSK --> District Police HQ (DSP office) --> Controlling Police Station (if your local PS is in small village) --> local Police station (mentioned in appl form)*

Meanwhile you can contact the local police station, get list of documents required for clearance. 

Good Luck..


----------



## theunderdog (Nov 22, 2012)

Thanks MSKKSM for the reply. Hopefully my local police station will receive the file soon, I will check again in the next couple of days.

Thanks,
theunderdog


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi all, I applied for my pcc at Chenai psk, on 15th of Jan, for me and my husband, and today I got the pcc..from psk Chennai..our address on passport was of gujarat, and we applied here..and same as someone said, they said, that ur file hasnt come..this is nothing, but chai-pani..if u do, thy will immidiately do ur online police clearance,...n in a day u will get msg on ur mb from psk, that pcc ready, cm n collect..This is India..n for getting govt work done..we nd to do this..


----------



## theunderdog (Nov 22, 2012)

Thanks, yea sad state of affairs 

I plan to go on Monday again to check the status at the local police station, if nothing happens then i have no option by offer chai pani etc 

the current state on psk website is "PCC application is under review at Passport Seva Kendra" will this change once the file moves to local police station?

Thanks,
theunderdog


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

theunderdog said:


> Thanks, yea sad state of affairs
> 
> I plan to go on Monday again to check the status at the local police station, if nothing happens then i have no option by offer chai pani etc
> 
> ...


NO..in my case it was under process till last ev..n mid night I got sms on my mb that it is ready, come n collect..n today full day I was at psk..first in taking token, then go to the counter, thn wait, as thy give pcc only after 2-30 afternoon..so, basically whole day for self and spouse..gone..but finally got pcc today..in my case also first thy said, psk has lost ur file..its not the truth..psk sends everything online..so, btr do as other Indians do..we dont have many choices..we feel bad abt the system..but thats the fact..


----------



## kemee (Nov 19, 2012)

Any one has applied and received PCC from Gujarat's PSK ? mainly from RAJKOT PSK ? or any other PSK from Gujarat ?


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

I m from gujarat but applied in Chennai..


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

just wanted to share my expereince on PCC application in Bangalore PSK 
- uploaded my PCC application online
- walked in to PSK without any appointment (Bangalore-Martahalli office) at 9:30 AM (No appointment required for PCC and you can go anytime between 9:30 and 11:00 AM)
-Documents carried are Passport in orginal and passport photocopy self attested ( since there is no address change from the the pasport is issued no other docs required)
-Got in PSK office and gone through A(scanning), B(verification) and C (granting) counters
-Got my PCC by 10:30 AM 

So overall all done in 1 hour....


----------



## bjtamuli (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks Deepuz. This was vey helpful.

Did anyone apply & receive PCC in Bangalore for passports issued outside Karnataka? Thanks in advance for your response!

Change Manager, ANZSCO:224712, VETASSESS Doc Recd:04-Dec-2012, IELTS OB:7.5


----------



## softwareengineer (Jul 22, 2012)

Guys !!!!

Any help on getting Indian PCC from UK ?

As i am in UK for almost 2 years now, i need to get one PCC from UK and one from India as well. How can i get the PCC for India from UK ? Or i need to get that from India ?

Appreciate any help on this...


----------



## zivziva (Feb 23, 2012)

Have you completed your PCC and FBI clearance ?



chandu_799 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I visited Cyberabad Commissionerate office in Gachibowli, Hyderabad for PCC and Finger Prints (FBI-USA). They are asking for PCC Purpose letter from DAIC or employment offer from overseas. I have 65pts and my EOI mostly will get picked on Dec 3rd. I thought of getting PCC done upfront so that i can proceed for PCC from USA.
> 
> ...


----------



## lovesny2001us (Mar 6, 2013)

I have been following the forums which help me learn a lot about the overall process. My employer is going to start 457 visa application very soon. While reading experiences of other expats and Australia visa procedures I ran into few questions. My queries are- 

1. Is PCC (from India) required for 457 visa? Or CO would let me know if its needed? 

2. I got my passport renewed in September 2012 with address of Vadodara, Gujarat. However, I have been living in Pune Nov 2009 (own a house since Oct 2011). I couldn't use my own Pune house address since I had not completed 1yr and I was in need of passport for international travel. I was thinking of applying for PCC in Pune passport office. I read somewhere that for cases like mine the passport office takes up to 4 weeks. 

Would it be better for me to apply for PCC before visa application? So I can avoid delays later. 
Should I apply for PCC in Vadodara which is the address on my passport? Or from my current address in Pune 

Please do share your experiences.


----------



## kemee (Nov 19, 2012)

Swrajjoshi said:


> I have been following the forums which help me learn a lot about the overall process. My employer is going to start 457 visa application very soon. While reading experiences of other expats and Australia visa procedures I ran into few questions. My queries are-
> 
> 1. Is PCC (from India) required for 457 visa? Or CO would let me know if its needed?
> 
> ...


PCC is not required for work permit (457) you don't need to worry about 457. it's very easy and complete online process.. only submit your doc to your company travel dept and get medical done.. that's it....no PCC required for 457


----------



## Samarr (Sep 15, 2011)

All,

I need an Indian PCC for me and My wife. Im in Australia(457) and My wife(457 Dependent) went to india and would be back in Australia by Mid of April but Im really confused that how should I proceed for PCC and this entire process is really stressing me out considering I've to get back to CO with in next28 days.

So I would like to have an experts opinion in these circumtances whats the best to get the PCC issued ASAP.My questions would be -

Shall I apply for a PCC for Both of us from Australia ?
PCC checklist mentions that they require Original passports of Indian Nationals.Does anyone know how long they keep the passports for or a certified copy of passport will do ? Reason for asking this is because I've plans too to travel to India in next 7 days and not comfortable in handing over the passport to them.
My Wife can travel back to OZ before the intended date but I'd like to know if there are any other options so to keep the things as they are?
Or shall we consider applying it from India only as I'll be In india in next 7 days and me & my wife both will be there until Mid of April? Generally how long does it take to get the pCC issued if applying from India ?


Appreciate a quick reply to this !!


Cheers/Samar


----------



## lovesny2001us (Mar 6, 2013)

kemee said:


> PCC is not required for work permit (457) you don't need to worry about 457. it's very easy and complete online process.. only submit your doc to your company travel dept and get medical done.. that's it....no PCC required for 457


Thank you


----------



## monty83 (Oct 5, 2012)

softwareengineer said:


> Guys !!!!
> 
> Any help on getting Indian PCC from UK ?
> 
> ...


Just go to your nearest Indian emabassy or consulate...and apply for indian pcc...i am doing the same from seychelles...i have applied in embassy...actually this is very easy way to get the indian pcc as compare to doing it in india where it take more time and lot of procedures


----------



## monty83 (Oct 5, 2012)

Samarr said:


> All,
> 
> I need an Indian PCC for me and My wife. Im in Australia(457) and My wife(457 Dependent) went to india and would be back in Australia by Mid of April but Im really confused that how should I proceed for PCC and this entire process is really stressing me out considering I've to get back to CO with in next28 days.
> 
> ...


Somehow same is my case.my wife is in india for vacation..but i spoke to indian embassy beacuse i am here in seychelles and my wife is there...and i ask them what you want me to do..i dont have her apssport ,..they agreed and jsut asked for her passport copy along with the form..try ur luck in indian embassy and explain them ur issue hope they will understand and do it for us...otherwise it will take extra time in india for you...


----------



## monty83 (Oct 5, 2012)

I am replying to some indian pcc threads but i have a issue for getting finger prints done in india...urgent advice required...i m in seychelles now n my wife is in india...need to apply her pcc for dubai...UAE embassy said get the finger print done from local police station....address on her passport is of the previous city we were in and now we r in diffrent city...police telling me first change adress in passport by going to comissioner office then apply....or else go back to preivous city for finger prints....i am worried i go back and they will say but u r not staying in this city anymore....what to do...is it the only way ....to do this finger prints....i need to send her finger prints to UAE/BAHRAIN/Seychelles. 
I can call her to seychelles and get the finger prints done easily as done for myself...but unneccessary need to buy the tickets and all other arrangements...I am from jalandhar punjab....trying to see how can this fring print be done...and attested so taht we can submit for all countries we require to do...


----------



## RBang (Oct 28, 2012)

*PCC - Help needed!!*

Hi,

I got my ACS result and am now submitting EoI. I have been asked to get PCC. I want to know if - 
1. this is the correct time i.e. on the day the EoI is submitted, to get a PCC? 
2. What is the process for PCC?
3. How long does it take to get the PCC?

Any help in this regard is appreciated.

Thx,
RBang


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi Experts,

Do we need a prooof of letter to show in passport office why we need a police clearance.

Thanks
Padma


----------



## Ykeraliya (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi, I have been in Australia for more than 2 years now. I have applied for Indian police clearance from Indian Consulate Perth on 12-March-2013 for myself and my wife. I got email confirmation "Your Application has been dispatched by Courier to your provided address" on 14-March-2013 for my wife's application, but did not hear anything about my application status. I got a call from Indian consulate on 15-March-2013 suggesting to fill additional PP form for Indian address. I went there fill additional forms. They said your application will go to India (Pune) where you were leaving before coming to Australia.

My friend visited local police station to inquire about the same, but they said form has not yet reached. I am not sure how long it will take? 

Can anyone please suggest me how long will it take or how to track the status?

261313: ACS 14-Dec-2012; IELTS: 12-Jan-2013; EOI: 01-Feb-2013; Invitation: 04-Feb-2013; Application: 01-March-2013; CO: Awaiting; Grant: Awaiting


----------



## tuty_richard (Apr 18, 2013)

*PCC - Help needed*

Hi,

I am currently living in USA I am planning applying for Partner Visa Subclass(309/100) in India. I will be going to India for applying my visa. Can I submit the PCC which I could get it from the New York Embassy. Since I am in India while applying so do I need to get it from India PSK.

Thanks,
Richard


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

*Bangalore - PCC*

All,

My last document to be uploded to CO is India-PCC. It is pending for last 40 days. I have pushed my local police station, (which is one of the busiest unfortunately) to clear my report. The cop said that it will now go to Commissioners office.

Now, how long does it take once it is cleared in local police station. Anyone with experience in Bangalore PCC? When will I get SMS to collect PCC from PSK?

Thanks in advance,
Varuni


----------



## bjtamuli (Oct 26, 2012)

varuni said:


> All,
> 
> My last document to be uploded to CO is India-PCC. It is pending for last 40 days. I have pushed my local police station, (which is one of the busiest unfortunately) to clear my report. The cop said that it will now go to Commissioners office.
> 
> ...


Varuni,

Was your passport issued from Bangalore and how many years back? I am trying to figure out where should I apply - home passport office or current location.

ANZSCO:224712, IELTS:7.5, VETASSESS Doc Recd:04-Dec-2012/Successful:05-Mar-2013, EOI/SS 22-Mar-2013


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

bjtamuli said:


> Varuni,
> 
> Was your passport issued from Bangalore and how many years back? I am trying to figure out where should I apply - home passport office or current location.
> 
> ANZSCO:224712, IELTS:7.5, VETASSESS Doc Recd:04-Dec-2012/Successful:05-Mar-2013, EOI/SS 22-Mar-2013



I had my passport renewed from Bangalore in March. Earlier address was from TN. You can apply anywhere (home or Bangalore), however if you apply from Bangalore and if Police verification is not done earlier, the PSK will initiate it.

If you apply using home town address, you have to go to your home town and apply. i.e, you cannot apply PCC for Hyd address from PSK-Bangalore


----------



## bjtamuli (Oct 26, 2012)

varuni said:


> I had my passport renewed from Bangalore in March. Earlier address was from TN. You can apply anywhere (home or Bangalore), however if you apply from Bangalore and if Police verification is not done earlier, the PSK will initiate it.
> 
> If you apply using home town address, you have to go to your home town and apply. i.e, you cannot apply PCC for Hyd address from PSK-Bangalore


Thanks Varuni. I am planning to apply in my home passport office to avoid any delay if I can. Which state you applied and got invite? And what a about Medical, is that done yet?

Bhaskar


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

bjtamuli said:


> Thanks Varuni. I am planning to apply in my home passport office to avoid any delay if I can. Which state you applied and got invite? And what a about Medical, is that done yet?
> 
> Bhaskar




I have done my medicals on Mar-20. Still seeing the Organize Health Link in eVisa for me and my wife. For my daughter it has disappeared.

Varuni


----------



## Khan_Oz (Mar 6, 2013)

Hi Expat,

Am in process of lodging Visa application I got few queries

1)The address on spouse passport is different than the current address, we are in process of getting PCC done, so I heard that the PCC will reflect the current address. Will it impact the process if the address on passport and PCC are different?

2)The Address on my passport and my spouse passport are different, hence the address on the both PCC’s (mine and my spouse will be different), will this also impact the process in anyways?

3) Can you kindly let let me know the time duration to get PCC (In Bangalore) if the current address is different than the address mentioned in passport 

Any suggestion will be appreciated

Regards,
Khan


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

Ykeraliya said:


> Hi, I have been in Australia for more than 2 years now. I have applied for Indian police clearance from Indian Consulate Perth on 12-March-2013 for myself and my wife. I got email confirmation "Your Application has been dispatched by Courier to your provided address" on 14-March-2013 for my wife's application, but did not hear anything about my application status. I got a call from Indian consulate on 15-March-2013 suggesting to fill additional PP form for Indian address. I went there fill additional forms. They said your application will go to India (Pune) where you were leaving before coming to Australia.
> 
> My friend visited local police station to inquire about the same, but they said form has not yet reached. I am not sure how long it will take?
> 
> ...


That's strange 
The Indian Embassy in Kuwait issued PCC for me and my wife in 3 days. No correspondence was done with anybody in India.


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

Khan_Oz said:


> Hi Expat,
> 
> Am in process of lodging Visa application I got few queries
> 
> ...


Difference of address in passports of you and spouse would not matter when applying for PCC.
And India PCC never carried addresses of the applicant. The last I knew. Has it changed recently ?


----------



## pinkray (Nov 2, 2012)

I am an indian citizen applying for a 190 Vic SS Visa.

Twice, in the last 5-6 year period, i traveled to the US (official trips) for a period of 1 month (2007) and 5 months (2009).

Do i need a PCC from US?


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

No you don't.... it's only for those who lived in a country for 12 months or more...

Good Luck... :fingerscrossed:



pinkray said:


> I am an indian citizen applying for a 190 Vic SS Visa.
> 
> Twice, in the last 5-6 year period, i traveled to the US (official trips) for a period of 1 month (2007) and 5 months (2009).
> 
> Do i need a PCC from US?


----------



## pinkray (Nov 2, 2012)

Thanks desitadka


----------



## maxx4845 (Mar 2, 2013)

Sorry to interrupt, any advice would be great help for me at this situation... I stayed in bangalore a rented accommodation when I applied for passport, so automatically that rented Bangalore address becomes my passport mentioned address, my family and parents shifted to Coimbatore about 7 years back, where I was born previously. Funny thing is that fir this 7 years i am been working at singapore... would like to know whether I can get my PCC from Coimbatore PCC itself or do I need to go to Bangalore back to get my PCC. I don't want to apply from SINGAPORE as it is already late that have I planned a trip to indian in coming April 28th. Please enlighten me with your expertise


----------



## reddytelecom478 (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi Guys, Greetings of the day.

I m also facing the same confusion,regarding this , i have professional experience mixture of Network engineer and Telecom Engineer . Pls suggest how can go for Skill Assesement by EA and ACS.

My profile is 75% telecom and 25% Computer Network.

Pls advice me, Which one is better in my case.

THANKING IN ADVANCE


----------



## ruparandhawa (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi Expat

I am very intense from last 1 week. I got CO assigned on 1st May and she asked to submit PCC. Now My concern is that Me and my husband don't have spouse name added in our passports and also our passports has been issued before our marriage and having different addresses. Also the current address is different from the addresses on our passports.
My husband applied for PCC from the address on which his passport has been issued. There was Police verification pending, as his passport was issued in Tatkal. So far no queries about his PCC.

I have read a few forum posts and got confused about my PCC. I have below 3 options:

1. I went to PSK on my present address(different from address in my PP) and they asked me to add spouse name and also update address. In this case I need to get my passport reissued and then I will be able to apply for PCC. If I follow this approach then what will be the minimum time by which I can get PCC if I apply passport in tatkal? (I have bank statement with current address as address proof)

2. I can apply for PCC at my husbands address as some expat users said that we do not need to add spouse name and need to change address to get PCC. I have Aadhar card as address proof for my husband's native place. 

3. I can apply at my native place as marital status "single" and can keep the current address as address mentioned in my passport. Here I am not sure whether PSK have my police verification on their record or not as my passport was issued in 2004. If the verification will be issued then there is no issues as my parents are still staying at that address.

Could you please give me your expert advice about the option which i should follow to get the PCC done asap. My address in passport(Jalandhar), address in husband's passport(Ludhiana) and my current address(Mohali) are in same state. So I have no problem in travelling to any PSK.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jazz2013 (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi Rupa,

I would advise to go for Re-issue of passport through Normal process, because Tatkal passports require lots of formalities which are very difficult to get through and also it will be given without PCC.(which you require anyhow)
The only delay in normal passport would be because of Police verification as they take atleast 1 week. You can go to your police station and get it done quickly( no need to tell how).

I applied for Normal passport and I got it in 5 working days. Same for one of my friend.

I would say it should not take more than 10-15 days for your passport to arrive.
Once passport arrives you can apply for PCC online and go to the passport seva kendra and get your PCC in 2-3 hrs as by then your Police verification will be on records.

Hope that helps.....







ruparandhawa said:


> Hi Expat
> 
> I am very intense from last 1 week. I got CO assigned on 1st May and she asked to submit PCC. Now My concern is that Me and my husband don't have spouse name added in our passports and also our passports has been issued before our marriage and having different addresses. Also the current address is different from the addresses on our passports.
> My husband applied for PCC from the address on which his passport has been issued. There was Police verification pending, as his passport was issued in Tatkal. So far no queries about his PCC.
> ...


----------



## ruparandhawa (Mar 28, 2013)

Jazz2013 said:


> Hi Rupa,
> 
> I would advise to go for Re-issue of passport through Normal process, because Tatkal passports require lots of formalities which are very difficult to get through and also it will be given without PCC.(which you require anyhow)
> The only delay in normal passport would be because of Police verification as they take atleast 1 week. You can go to your police station and get it done quickly( no need to tell how).
> ...


Hi Jazz

Thanks for your response. I applied for passport reissue on friday.  
I will follow up with police guys in coming few days.

Thanks


----------



## Jazz2013 (Feb 3, 2013)

cool.

are you getting your spouse name added in the pp?

And have you applied for 189 or 190.?





ruparandhawa said:


> Hi Jazz
> 
> Thanks for your response. I applied for passport reissue on friday.
> I will follow up with police guys in coming few days.
> ...


----------



## ruparandhawa (Mar 28, 2013)

Jazz2013 said:


> cool.
> 
> are you getting your spouse name added in the pp?
> 
> And have you applied for 189 or 190.?


Yes I applied for passport reissue for adding spouse name as well as address change.
I applied for 189 visa.


----------



## Jazz2013 (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks.

I could see in your status line as well.. 



ruparandhawa said:


> Yes I applied for passport reissue for adding spouse name as well as address change.
> I applied for 189 visa.


----------



## ruparandhawa (Mar 28, 2013)

Jazz2013 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I could see in your status line as well..




and how abt you? what is ur status?


----------



## Jazz2013 (Feb 3, 2013)

I received invitation on 22nd April.
Waiting for Indian PCC as I am currently in UK and will then apply.





ruparandhawa said:


> and how abt you? what is ur status?


----------



## Jagz (Apr 11, 2011)

*PCC from Amritsar*

I have permanent address of Amritsar on my Passport which is issued from Jallandhar city in Punjab.
If I choose current address = permanent address and visit Amritsar PSK how much time its going to take???
and I dont have spouse name on passport ... Is it a problem???
Please suggest..

Thanks
Jagz


----------



## buzzvishwanath (Dec 1, 2011)

I was in the same situation , Passport Address was from Goa , But went to Bangalore PSK and even my spouse name was not on the PP , But I got my PCC on the same day . I just went to the PSK with an Appointment and they Did it . No Police verification n all lane:

Cheers


----------



## anoopc_14 (Jun 6, 2013)

*PCC process done at Bangalore*

Hi,

I was going through the forums and I ses that there is no clear process for obtaining PCC.

Below is my experience, I applied for PCC today at Bangalore PSK. 
1) I had filled the application online and walked in to the PSK as appointment was not required for PCC. 
2) Reached PSK at around 9:45 AM as queue is less at that time. Gave the Original passport along with address proof as my current address was not same as my passport address. 
3) After that address proof verification was done and other details were validated. A fee of Rs 500 was also paid at counter A.(from counter A-> B> C).
4) On reaching C counter, was asked to wait for 10 mins and the PCC was stamped in the passport and along with that, a certificate (on A4 sheet) was also provided.
5) Whole process was complete by 11:00 AM.

If you are planning to go to Bangalore PSK near Intel, try to reach early to avoid any big queues.

Also I noticed that the officer at C counter was keeping the Passports of those applicants whose PP were issued out of state. They were asked to come and collect it after 4-5 days.

Thanks
Anoop


----------



## bjtamuli (Oct 26, 2012)

Hello All, 

Did anyone in this forum/thread experience by collecting your spouse's PCC from PSK (Passport Seva Kendra) or RPO (Regional Passport Office) with an authorisation letter?

ANZSCO:224712,IELTS:7.5,VET:03/05/13,EOI/SS:03/22/13,SA Invite:04/24/13,DIAC:05/31/13,PCC:NY,CO:NY


----------



## srivasu (Feb 29, 2012)

Did anyone abandon a PCC application ? 

My first application for a PCC was stuck in red tape hell for so long that I was advised to just put in a new application - which I did & got the PCC letter same day.

The first application is still hanging there in some creepy police file cabinet- just wondering if it is OK to let it hang around like that ?


----------



## aksaks1 (Jul 3, 2013)

I have applied for Visa, paid the fees. Have taken date for PCC, which is in August first week... Is it right time to apply for PCC or should I reschedule the appointment to some later point?


----------



## aksaks1 (Jul 3, 2013)

*Pcc*

I have applied for Visa, paid the fees. Have taken date for PCC, which is in August first week... Is it right time to apply for PCC or should I reschedule the appointment to some later point?


----------



## aksaks1 (Jul 3, 2013)

Jivesha said:


> You're welcome Srivasu. All the best.


I have applied for Visa, paid the fees. Have taken date for PCC, which is in August first week... Is it right time to apply for PCC or should I reschedule the appointment to some later point?


----------



## AmitKumar02 (Feb 6, 2013)

buzzvishwanath said:


> I was in the same situation , Passport Address was from Goa , But went to Bangalore PSK and even my spouse name was not on the PP , But I got my PCC on the same day . I just went to the PSK with an Appointment and they Did it . No Police verification n all lane:
> 
> Cheers


Could u please tell which psk u visited in bangalore nd what documents u carried alongwith??


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

AmitKumar02 said:


> Could u please tell which psk u visited in bangalore nd what documents u carried alongwith??



You just need original passport and its photocopy. If you are in the same address of your passport, you need to take the photocopy or else you need to take some of the documents which are mentioned in the following link

https://portal1.passportindia.gov.in/AppOnlineProject/docAdvisor/pccPassport

Fill the form and upload the filled form in the website and take an appointment and go to the passport office.

It takes hardly 1-2 hours to get the PCC.


----------



## baba18 (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi guys

I have applied for my NSW ss and submitted my EOI on 5th July 2013. Should i apply for my PCC and medical now or wait for the invitation?


----------



## arsenalpsycho (Jun 21, 2013)

hi, the PCC is valid only for 1 month from the date of issue. So there goes, you might as well wait..


----------



## ranjith47 (Jun 12, 2013)

arsenalpsycho said:


> hi, the PCC is valid only for 1 month from the date of issue. So there goes, you might as well wait..


WRONG INFORMATION THERE arsenalpsycho. The PCC issued by any country is valid for 12 MONTHS from the Date of Issue. Where did you get the 1 month!?

Check your facts please.


----------



## cskmohan (Mar 7, 2013)

lucky14 said:


> thnx a lot IPS,
> 
> Samirsanghavi, you need to get pcc from all the countires you have lived for more than a year in past 10 years.I know bcz, I have also lived in south korea for 2yrs and we need to get pcc from there as well.


Hi Lucky14,
How did you manage to get PCC from Korean Embassy ?
What sort of address proof is required for the same, I stayed in korea for more than 12 months in a span of 3 years in hotels only in business trips.
Do I need to get the PCC for the stay?
please ..please help.


----------



## lachuupriya (Aug 23, 2012)

Dear All,

Do I need to apply PCC for my 5 year old daughter??


----------



## regenade (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi Expat Forum Users,

I am currently in Australia and have applied for Subclass 190 PR after my nomination for VIC got through. Now I am thinking to apply for PCC. The problem is that my Tatkal Passport was issued around 1.5 years ago and since I had to travel abroad right after 1-2 weeks after I got my passport, I was not able to complete Police Verification.

I have confirmed with RPO and my Passport file shows 'Verification Not Complete'. Now if I submit my PCC Application here in Australia (via VFS), how is the process to complete the verification at India. My last address/Permanent Address in India is same as what is there is my Passport. But only my brother in law is staying at that address now. Will the police verification get complete successfully if I am present at the time of verification.

Other way out , I have to travel to India and apply for PCC in PSK and then hope that the police verification is completed within a week, I get the PCC and travel back to Aus and use it for my PR Application. I can travel to India only for a week or so, so I guess it will be difficult to finish verification and also get the PCC letter within a week.

Can members suggest if its a good idea to submit PCC Application here in Australia VFS and then wait and hope for the police verification to be completed as my brother in law stays at my permanent address. He can produce the requisite address and identity proofs.

I am really worried about this and hope to get this PCC thing resolved within next 5-6 weeks by which CO will be allocated to my 190 Application.

Many thanks in advance for the all the members who are very helpful.


----------



## ranjith47 (Jun 12, 2013)

NO NO renegade. You have to apply thru VFS, who provides services on behalf of the Indian Embassy in Australia.

Now, If you apply through VFS or if you get to India just for a PCC (Which will definitely get complicated) will land you with the same processing time for a PCC . Infact, given your Tatkal passport and such, there is definitely going to be police verification and if you are just there in India for a week or so, then they are going to question your previous address and current reasons of visit and such. Depending on your luck , the Indian Police are going to ask you the most ridiculous questions which will only delay your processing. 
And it is always advised to initiate PCC through the embassy when abroad and so I suggest you do that. Police Verification will definitely happen and since you are overseas, the police might just do records search for any offences charged and may stop at that and issue a Clearance certificate based on records. 
You might be even lucky if they skip all such procedures and give you a PCC quickly as Indian officials are known to always maintain their weird work practices.

You can still wait for more clarifications from the other fellow forum members.


----------



## regenade (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks a lot ranjith for your reply, yes my idea to travel to INDIA was to only make the process faster and I can stay for around 1 ~ 1.5 weeks to get it done.

Anyway as suggested, I guess I will go through the VFS Route now here in Australia and hope that its cleared soon enough. Problem is if its gets stuck and police verification is not re-initiated on time, I might loose a lot of time getting the PCC.

Any other thoughts or ways I can be aware of as of now. I am planning to get my MEDS completed mid of coming week and then submit PCC request next day. I have around at least 4 weeks to get my CO Allocated for the 190 Application.


----------



## Miss Swan (Apr 24, 2008)

regenade said:


> Anyway as suggested, I guess I will go through the VFS Route now here in Australia and hope that its cleared soon enough. Problem is if its gets stuck and police verification is not re-initiated on time, I might loose a lot of time getting the PCC.
> 
> Any other thoughts or ways I can be aware of as of now. I am planning to get my MEDS completed mid of coming week and then submit PCC request next day. I have around at least 4 weeks to get my CO Allocated for the 190 Application.


As a non-Indian applicant, I actually got my PCC very very quickly. I can't remember exactly how long it took because it's been a year but it was definitely fast! The fees you pay to VFS include registered post, so your document has nearly 0% chance of being lost. I highly recommend VFS because to me, it's less red tape than applying in India itself.


----------



## regenade (Jul 17, 2013)

Mant thanks for your views. Ya it's easier to apply via VFS. But my problem is as my post police verification for TATKAL passport was never completed, my file might be redirected to India RPO for completion of verification. That might be a nightmare to know where the file is stuck.


----------



## gsp2canberra (Mar 2, 2013)

maxx4845 said:


> Sorry to interrupt, any advice would be great help for me at this situation... I stayed in bangalore a rented accommodation when I applied for passport, so automatically that rented Bangalore address becomes my passport mentioned address, my family and parents shifted to Coimbatore about 7 years back, where I was born previously. Funny thing is that fir this 7 years i am been working at singapore... would like to know whether I can get my PCC from Coimbatore PCC itself or do I need to go to Bangalore back to get my PCC. I don't want to apply from SINGAPORE as it is already late that have I planned a trip to indian in coming April 28th. Please enlighten me with your expertise


Hi max4845, any update on ur pcc.. I am goi nowhere g through th3 same phase.. currently I am in malaysia for more than a year now on work permit along with my wife, before moving i was in delhi for 4 years and got my passport reissued their and now it carries delhi address, which was a rented accomodation anf was issued in tatkaal scheme (in 2011) as i have to travel to uk for a week for a business trip.. 
now the issue is my permanent address is in punjab where my parents stay and the same address is being carried by my expired passport..

I am slightly worried on my pcc, if I apply my pcc from vfs in MY will that go to dekhi or punjab? And how can I check whether the verification was done fory passport? Currently my friend is staying in this delhi address..

Please help..


----------



## ranjith47 (Jun 12, 2013)

regenade said:


> Mant thanks for your views. Ya it's easier to apply via VFS. But my problem is as my post police verification for TATKAL passport was never completed, my file might be redirected to India RPO for completion of verification. That might be a nightmare to know where the file is stuck.


Yeah renegade, and it wont make any difference if you go to India in person and apply for the PCC. Infact it might prompt even more questions by the officials as to why youre in India just for PCC when you have the Indian Embassy overseas to process such requests.
And if in India, NEVER EVER expect that you'd get your PCC in a week if Police Verification is initiated. There's a better probability of getting it faster through VFS . And so the earlier you initiate this process, the better.!


----------



## regenade (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks a lot ranjith for your hopeful response. I am thinking that mostly my PCC Application in VFS will go to RPO and Police and its a nightmare to find out where your application is. There are no of stories here wherein PCC took even more than 3 months in cases when police verification needed to be done.
At PSK (Bangalore/Pune) many people who have same address proof and are staying as in same address as Passport address, PCC are issued quite quickly.

As of now, I have decided to file my PCC with VFS in the coming week.


----------



## nareshpatel2 (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I have applied for India PCC from Melbourne on 18th July 2013 for me and my wife.

I submitted my documents and Passport on 19th July 2013.

When I inquired, they are saying that it has been referred to India on 22nd July 2013.

Is there any way to check where my application is ? Is it in RPO or my local India address police station ?

Is there a way to follow up and speed up the process ?

Regards,
Naresh


----------



## neo656 (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi Guys,
Do you have nay clue about how one can get Police Character Clearance Certificate if he's outside India? I'm in Malaysia and am gonna be applying for PR Visa from here. I've heard (but not quiet sure) that High Commission in KL provides this services besides others to NRIs. Do you have any clue in this regard?

Thanks..
Param


----------



## pulikali (Jul 9, 2013)

nareshpatel2 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have applied for India PCC from Melbourne on 18th July 2013 for me and my wife.
> 
> ...



Hi Naresh,

Did you get any update for your query?
I'm in a same situation, except that I applied even later than you. 

Did you manage to find out where your application was stuck??
Any tips will be helpful and much appreciated. 



~~~


----------



## neo656 (Jul 31, 2013)

*Google Rocks!*



neo656 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Do you have nay clue about how one can get Police Character Clearance Certificate if he's outside India? I'm in Malaysia and am gonna be applying for PR Visa from here. I've heard (but not quiet sure) that High Commission in KL provides this services besides others to NRIs. Do you have any clue in this regard?
> 
> Thanks..
> Param


Hi Guys,
I searched on net after my post here, and Google helped. 
It seems Indian High Commission in Kuala Lumpur does provide these services. Here is the link if any other user needs it. 
www dot indianhighcommission dot com dot my/other_consular.html#police_clearance

Cheers,
Param

P.S. forums rules don't allow me to post links at the moment. :spider:
I'll update the post once eligible to post links,


----------



## gsp2canberra (Mar 2, 2013)

neo656 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Do you have nay clue about how one can get Police Character Clearance Certificate if he's outside India? I'm in Malaysia and am gonna be applying for PR Visa from here. I've heard (but not quiet sure) that High Commission in KL provides this services besides others to NRIs. Do you have any clue in this regard?
> 
> Thanks..
> Param


Hey I am in kl as well.. waiting for my ss..
We need to gwt two pcc
1. from kl police, I think they call it code of good conduct
2. Pcc from india- it has to be applied through vfs kl office
I think both takes in total of 2 months


----------



## neo656 (Jul 31, 2013)

*Good to know!*



bhanu30 said:


> Hey I am in kl as well.. waiting for my ss..
> We need to gwt two pcc
> 1. from kl police, I think they call it code of good conduct
> 2. Pcc from india- it has to be applied through vfs kl office
> I think both takes in total of 2 months


Hey bhanu,
I've barely started. Planning to appear for IELTS next month, gonna work on CDRs after that. Reputation of Engineers Australia is giving me shivers. 
Once I'm done with assessment by EA, I'll apply for PCC (both of them). But EA takes bloody long time for assessment. 
I haven't selected any agent yet. My friends are evaluating the lot. So far they've come up with Visa to Australia, Canada & UK | Australian Visa Online | UK Work Permit - Visas and Permits.com
Don't know how good they are, but people have reported them as giving personal touch to entire process.


----------



## kittydoll (Mar 4, 2013)

nareshpatel2 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have applied for India PCC from Melbourne on 18th July 2013 for me and my wife.
> 
> ...


i was in peace that my indian pcc is on the way but looks like i'll have yet another hurdle with my indian pcc

my passport doesnt show spouse's name, where as on the fpcc form I filled, I mentioned his name and my marital status as married... sigh...!!!

some people in this forum had the same problem. they had to get their passport re-issued and then apply for pcc.

that will take ages from melbourne..

-sent the passport and forms for pcc on 15th july, 
-they acknowledged on 22nd july. status changed to 'Your application is received and under assessment at the High Commission/Consulate General of India'. on the same day
-no status change since then on VFS

im starting to get really worried now


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

kittydoll said:


> i was in peace that my indian pcc is on the way but looks like i'll have yet another hurdle with my indian pcc
> 
> my passport doesnt show spouse's name, where as on the fpcc form I filled, I mentioned his name and my marital status as married... sigh...!!!
> 
> ...


Not to worry.......my wife also applied for PCC from VFS Melbourne......
Status is same as yours.......When I enquirer here in local PSK & Police station......

They said that file not yet reached....moreover.....it takes nearly 45 days to 60 days
Cheers


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

kittydoll said:


> i was in peace that my indian pcc is on the way but looks like i'll have yet another hurdle with my indian pcc
> 
> my passport doesnt show spouse's name, where as on the fpcc form I filled, I mentioned his name and my marital status as married... sigh...!!!
> 
> ...


Coming to spouse name in your passport, no need to get your passport
Reissued. Just submit your marriage certificate and mention spouse name
Yet to be endorsed.......we did the same.
Cheers


----------



## kittydoll (Mar 4, 2013)

JP Mosa said:


> Not to worry.......my wife also applied for PCC from VFS Melbourne......
> Status is same as yours.......When I enquirer here in local PSK & Police station......
> 
> They said that file not yet reached....moreover.....it takes nearly 45 days to 60 days
> Cheers


Thanks JP, i feel a bit relieved now 

can i ask when she applied? 

thnks


----------



## kittydoll (Mar 4, 2013)

JP Mosa said:


> Coming to spouse name in your passport, no need to get your passport
> Reissued. Just submit your marriage certificate and mention spouse name
> Yet to be endorsed.......we did the same.
> Cheers


u said submit the marriage certificate...

but i've already sent the passport n forms off....

wer do i submit it now? God, can feel my blood pressure raising again...


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

kittydoll said:


> u said submit the marriage certificate...
> 
> but i've already sent the passport n forms off....
> 
> wer do i submit it now? God, can feel my blood pressure raising again...


Don't worry .......your relatives can submit to a police officer

Who comes for an enquiry at the Indian address you mentioned in application
Form.......he will write it in report......and attach your marriage certificate.....
Cheers


----------



## tihor (May 2, 2013)

I am about to apply for PCC for both me and my wife at Hyderabad passport seva kendra. Since our address in passport and where we currently stay are different, I will be providing my voter's ID card which has current address as address proof. 

I just wanted to know if one address proof (which is on my name) is sufficient or would I need to take address proof for my wife also (she does not have one)? Any ideas? I will be taking our marriage certificate just in case. 

Anybody with PCC experience from Hyderabad?


----------



## lachuupriya (Aug 23, 2012)

tihor said:


> I am about to apply for PCC for both me and my wife at Hyderabad passport seva kendra. Since our address in passport and where we currently stay are different, I will be providing my voter's ID card which has current address as address proof.
> 
> I just wanted to know if one address proof (which is on my name) is sufficient or would I need to take address proof for my wife also (she does not have one)? Any ideas? I will be taking our marriage certificate just in case.
> 
> Anybody with PCC experience from Hyderabad?


Better carry separate address proof will be no problem.
Marriage certificate will help but still its up to the officer who validate it.:noidea:
Carry your ration card, if you have one.

Check this link for more information.

https://portal2.passportindia.gov.i...hmentAdvisorSub?subDocID=7001&confirmDOB=7001


----------



## tihor (May 2, 2013)

lachuupriya said:


> Better carry separate address proof will be no problem.
> Marriage certificate will help but still its up to the officer who validate it.:noidea:
> Carry your ration card, if you have one.
> 
> ...


Thanks. But unfortunately she does not have anything on her name and we never took ration card. We have her voter's ID card but it has our address in different format - instead of flat no & block no, it mentions municipal door number. I hope they accept this as proof.


----------



## lachuupriya (Aug 23, 2012)

*PCC Experience*

Dear Fellow members,

Below is the easiest method to get PCC in India which I followed.








Passport Seva, Ministry of External Affairs, Government of India
Register separately for you and spouse
Login
Apply PCC
Download soft-copy form
Fill all details as per Passport
Validate and save it.
Go back to apply PCC page and upload the saved file (xml)
Uploaded file will be shown under Saved/Submitted Applications
Schedule appointment will be highlighted, click it. 
Will show next available date, if you are comfortable you can proceed and make payment.
Take printout of Appointment letter.

Proceed to Passport office 15 mins earlier.
Carry photocopy of passport front and back pages (endorsement pages, if any)
Take token and wait for your turn.
Counter A will verify your documents and any spelling error or other details and take finger print and a photo.
Then Counter B will check your details again.
Finally Counter C will ask details why and which country applying for PCC.
He will chop in your passport that PCC was issued to Australia and give you two copies for PCC.

You have to be patience since it took 3 hours to complete total process.:lol:

*** Make sure your current address and passport are same before you apply for PCC 
In my case I endorse current address from Singapore embassy.
My spouse passport address was same as current address.

If address different please check this link







https://portal2.passportindia.gov.i...hmentAdvisorSub?subDocID=7001&confirmDOB=7001


----------



## lachuupriya (Aug 23, 2012)

tihor said:


> Thanks. But unfortunately she does not have anything on her name and we never took ration card. We have her voter's ID card but it has our address in different format - instead of flat no & block no, it mentions municipal door number. I hope they accept this as proof.


Obviously they will accept it.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

lachuupriya said:


> Dear Fellow members,
> 
> Below is the easiest method to get PCC in India which I followed.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Do we only need to carry the photocopy of the passport along with the original?

Or is there is any list of documents i need to carry with me?

Regards
Birender


----------



## rajesh.ghai (Aug 12, 2013)

Birender said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do we only need to carry the photocopy of the passport along with the original?
> 
> ...


you have to carry originals of whatever you are showing as proof.


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

rajesh.ghai said:


> you have to carry originals of whatever you are showing as proof.


I am sorry, but i still didn't get you.

When i took an appointment, there was nothing like list of documents i need.

Can you please help me in get them listed for me?

Regards
Birender


----------



## rajesh.ghai (Aug 12, 2013)

here is the list of all acceptable proof you can give for PCC, I took it from their site.

1 Water Bill
2 Telephone (landline or post paid mobile bill)
3 Electricity bill
4 One year statement (with transactions)/ Passbook of running bank account (Scheduled Commercial bank excluding Regional Rural banks and local area banks)
5 Income Tax Assessment Order
6 Election Commission Photo ID card
7 Proof of Gas Connection
8 Certificate from Employer of reputed companies on letter head
9 Spouse's passport copy (First and last page including family details), (provided the applicant's present address matches the address mentioned in the spouses passport)
10 Applicant's current and valid ration card
11 Parent's passport copy, in case of minors(First and last page)
12 Aadhaar Card

Note (For Document No. 1, 2, and 3) : Atleast 2 bills are required - One bill should of be of last year and the other bill of current year.
Note (For Document No. 8) : Only public limited companies can give address proof on company letter head along with seal. Computerised print-outs shall not be entertained.
Note (For Document No. 10) : If any applicant submits only ration card as proof of address, it should be accompanied by one more proof of address out of the given categories.


----------



## needpr (Jun 21, 2013)

Hey Guys,

Please let me know if anyone has any idea on this. I need to visit PSK Chandigarh for PCC. Please let me know if I can visit without appointment.

Please let me know if anyone has been there before. Thanks.


----------



## rajesh.ghai (Aug 12, 2013)

one more thing, if passport is new (< 1 year) you do not need to show any proof, One Self attested passport copy will work for you.


----------



## rajesh.ghai (Aug 12, 2013)

needpr said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Please let me know if anyone has any idea on this. I need to visit PSK Chandigarh for PCC. Please let me know if I can visit without appointment.
> 
> Please let me know if anyone has been there before. Thanks.


Yes, you can visit them without appointment but timing is between 10-12 only. :angel:


----------



## nareshpatel2 (Jul 11, 2013)

Is there any way I can expedite the process for India PCC if applied from Melbourne ?

I have applied and this is 4th week but still no status changes.


----------



## nareshpatel2 (Jul 11, 2013)

Chembata said:


> Hi Naresh,
> 
> Did you get any update for your query?
> I'm in a same situation, except that I applied even later than you.
> ...


No still I am searching for the way to expedite the process but no luck. No idea where my application is.


----------



## nareshpatel2 (Jul 11, 2013)

kittydoll said:


> i was in peace that my indian pcc is on the way but looks like i'll have yet another hurdle with my indian pcc
> 
> my passport doesnt show spouse's name, where as on the fpcc form I filled, I mentioned his name and my marital status as married... sigh...!!!
> 
> ...


Hi ,

I am bit worries after reading your reply. I do not have my wife's name in my passport. 

My wife's passport is having my name in it.

Will it create any problems ?


----------



## ojhaa (Apr 3, 2013)

nareshpatel2 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I am bit worries after reading your reply. I do not have my wife's name in my passport.
> 
> ...



Use a certified copy of the marriage certificate that should do it


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

Has anyone applied for an Indian PCC from London. Could you please share your experience?


----------



## nareshpatel2 (Jul 11, 2013)

ojhaa said:


> Use a certified copy of the marriage certificate that should do it


Hi,

Where should I submit this certified copy ? I have already submitted my passport in Melbourne VFS.


----------



## ashish0401 (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Just a quick question.
i am filling the PCC form which i downloaded from passport website while filling them, they asked whether current and permanent address is same , If i say no ( as i am not from bangalore nether i have purchased any property here ). So, in that case if i give my native address will they tell me to PCC from my permanen address also ? .
What will happen if I put my present and current as same ? Will there be any verifications.
By the way the address i am staying and my passport address is same.

Please advice what to put in PCC form.

-Ashish


----------



## Jazz2013 (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi,

You will have to reach Indian High Commission early in the morning at around 8am and get a token and apply for PCC.
The fees is I guess 22GBP per person and they will ask you to come back after 45 days with original passport to get PCC stamped.

Jazz 



snarayan said:


> Has anyone applied for an Indian PCC from London. Could you please share your experience?


----------



## Jazz2013 (Feb 3, 2013)

if passport address and current address are same then there should be no problem to delay the process. You can mention your hometown address as permanent address.




ashish0401 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just a quick question.
> i am filling the PCC form which i downloaded from passport website while filling them, they asked whether current and permanent address is same , If i say no ( as i am not from bangalore nether i have purchased any property here ). So, in that case if i give my native address will they tell me to PCC from my permanen address also ? .
> ...


----------



## ashish0401 (Mar 5, 2012)

Jazz2013 said:


> if passport address and current address are same then there should be no problem to delay the process. You can mention your hometown address as permanent address.


Thanks bro,
i appreciate the response.

Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## ashish0401 (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi Guys,

i heard that everybody is saying that for PCC we dont need to have an appointment with PSK.
but when i checked the website I need to fill the form and then upload it and then take an appointment . And then there is a fee associated with it , Not sure how much as i am not able to get an appointment as system always says appointments for the day is full. Damn
What should i do like this i will always be looking out for appointments and these agents will eat up all the appointments :-( .
Could anybody guide me how to take the appointments as i am trying from 2 days and not getting it ? And other thing is that do the appointments are only for the present day or I can choose the date i want ?
please respond as I am getting impatient with PCC now.

Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

Ashish,

You MUST need an appointment with PSK. Once you fill out the form and upload it on .xml format, it will lead you to a screen where you can pay Rs.500 and if the payment is successful, it will lead you to another screen on which you can book an appointment at a given/chosen time by PSK. Honestly after trying different ways, I chose to just go with it and got an appointment at 3 pm on a given date.

Just take it and get over with it. It's not worth wasting energy on.



ashish0401 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> i heard that everybody is saying that for PCC we dont need to have an appointment with PSK.
> but when i checked the website I need to fill the form and then upload it and then take an appointment . And then there is a fee associated with it , Not sure how much as i am not able to get an appointment as system always says appointments for the day is full. Damn
> ...


----------



## radubey84 (Feb 18, 2013)

ashish0401 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> i heard that everybody is saying that for PCC we dont need to have an appointment with PSK.
> but when i checked the website I need to fill the form and then upload it and then take an appointment . And then there is a fee associated with it , Not sure how much as i am not able to get an appointment as system always says appointments for the day is full. Damn
> ...



Let me help you bro coz I got my PCC yesterday from Thane PSK 

Firstly yes everyone are correct...*YOU DON't NEED APPOINTMENT FOR PCC*

Here's my experience yesterday

I had booked my appointment online 20 days back and got yesterdays Appointment dated 13/8/2013 of 11:30 am

I was early by 15 minutes and had to stand in queue since the 11:15 batch of people were also waiting for their turn...at around 11:40 he allowed the batch of 11:30 to go inside...I went inside and took the token...In 10 minutes my token no was called...the lady sitting there told me that you don't need to book an appointment for PCC( She must have figured out by looking at my booking date and appointment date)....she herself said that you can come directly in the morning without appointment and get your PCC....but she warned me to not come any later than 12:00 pm.....since it was 12:00 pm everyone in the PSK were aware that there a guy here for PCC .....(PCC token no starts with *P*)

I was out in about an hour with my PCC certificate and a stamp on my passport.....
visiting PSK in the morning around 9:30 is an appropriate time for PCC

Hope this helps


----------



## anujmalhotra262 (Apr 22, 2013)

radubey84 said:


> Let me help you bro coz I got my PCC yesterday from Thane PSK
> 
> Firstly yes everyone are correct...*YOU DON't NEED APPOINTMENT FOR PCC*
> 
> ...


For PCC, no Physical verification done at your residence? Police officials dont come over and get the papers signed? Please elaborate?


----------



## radubey84 (Feb 18, 2013)

anujmalhotra262 said:


> For PCC, no Physical verification done at your residence? Police officials dont come over and get the papers signed? Please elaborate?


No

but they click your photo and take biometric scan of your fingers.....


----------



## ashish0401 (Mar 5, 2012)

radubey84 said:


> Let me help you bro coz I got my PCC yesterday from Thane PSK
> 
> Firstly yes everyone are correct...*YOU DON't NEED APPOINTMENT FOR PCC*
> 
> ...


Hi radubey,

now as you said I dont need an appointment but my question is that to get an entry in PSK you need an appointment letter with date and time mentioned on it. Hope ou know that the security guard at the gate check these details before letting you in .
If you dont take an apointment then how would you manage to convince those guards to let u in ?
And moreover even at the counters in PSK they asl for apppointment letter. how to get over all these dude ?
please let me know how to go about it , if it works then I will go to PSK just like that some fine day and get PCC done ..


----------



## radubey84 (Feb 18, 2013)

ashish0401 said:


> Hi radubey,
> 
> now as you said I dont need an appointment but my question is that to get an entry in PSK you need an appointment letter with date and time mentioned on it. Hope ou know that the security guard at the gate check these details before letting you in .
> If you dont take an apointment then how would you manage to convince those guards to let u in ?
> ...


I also had the same query so i inquired about it to the lady and she said"Book an appointment online and come directly on any day......show your appointment letter to the guard and tell him its for PCC.....he will let you in".......its a common practice to allow PCC applicants directly provided your early in the morning....

all information is with respect to Thane PSK......


----------



## anujmalhotra262 (Apr 22, 2013)

I think, you dont need any appointment but yes, when you fill the form, you take the print out of the form, that is sufficient


----------



## ashish0401 (Mar 5, 2012)

DesiTadka said:


> Ashish,
> 
> You MUST need an appointment with PSK. Once you fill out the form and upload it on .xml format, it will lead you to a screen where you can pay Rs.500 and if the payment is successful, it will lead you to another screen on which you can book an appointment at a given/chosen time by PSK. Honestly after trying different ways, I chose to just go with it and got an appointment at 3 pm on a given date.
> 
> Just take it and get over with it. It's not worth wasting energy on.


hi Desitadka,

Here is some confusion going on with the info floating about PCC.
You are saying its a must and even i did see that on website but some are saying not needed and even they got the PCC so even there info in legit .
My other confusion is that you said we need to do payment first and then select an appointment. Once i select the row with ARN it says appointmnt is full . but i dont see any option of payment there maybe because appointment is not available ? not sure . But wondering how the payment been done for you at first place and then the appointment ?

please clarify .

Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## ashish0401 (Mar 5, 2012)

radubey84 said:


> I also had the same query so i inquired about it to the lady and she said"Book an appointment online and come directly on any day......show your appointment letter to the guard and tell him its for PCC.....he will let you in".......its a common practice to allow PCC applicants directly provided your early in the morning....
> 
> all information is with respect to Thane PSK......


Hi ,

So you mean we need to atleast book an appointmet and pay the fee and then go any day ..  .
But again people are getting problems in having an appointment. SO again the questions came back do we need an appointment ? Answer would be yes 
Then this doesnt make sense to book an appointment but only liberty u have to go anytime, but i am not sure If i book a appointment they will give me time to go there once I miss that I am not sure they will allow me bro.

now the confusing has even more for me 

Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## ashish0401 (Mar 5, 2012)

anujmalhotra262 said:


> I think, you dont need any appointment but yes, when you fill the form, you take the print out of the form, that is sufficient


hi,

Which form you are talking about here ?
is it PCC verification form that we download from website whose xml we need to upload back ?

Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## Bob10 (Jan 29, 2013)

ashish0401 said:


> hi,
> 
> Which form you are talking about here ?
> is it PCC verification form that we download from website whose xml we need to upload back ?
> ...


You are right Ashish.


----------



## radubey84 (Feb 18, 2013)

ashish0401 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> So you mean we need to atleast book an appointmet and pay the fee and then go any day ..  .
> But again people are getting problems in having an appointment. SO again the questions came back do we need an appointment ? Answer would be yes
> ...


Just book any available appointment and walk in with that appointment letter...

Usually people get an appointment date of next fortnight from the booking date

ie if you booking today then you will be invited in the coming next 14 days if the slots are usual or else you can be lucky if you get a earlier date


----------



## ashish0401 (Mar 5, 2012)

radubey84 said:


> Just book any available appointment and walk in with that appointment letter...
> 
> Usually people get an appointment date of next fortnight from the booking date
> 
> ie if you booking today then you will be invited in the coming next 14 days if the slots are usual or else you can be lucky if you get a earlier date


But again you need to pay for the appointmet then right ?
So its as good as to wait for appointment , get it and then go for it.
So actually we need an appointment then.

Cheers,
ashish


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

Once you login on PSK, you will see a tab called "Applican's Home". When you click there, there will be few options such as, payments, schedule and appointment etc. I suggest that you just pay Rs.500 and schedule an appointment. Simple. If you want to walk in an take a chance, please try your luck...you never know. It's not at all complicated...



ashish0401 said:


> hi Desitadka,
> 
> Here is some confusion going on with the info floating about PCC.
> You are saying its a must and even i did see that on website but some are saying not needed and even they got the PCC so even there info in legit .
> ...


----------



## Bob10 (Jan 29, 2013)

ashish0401 said:


> But again you need to pay for the appointmet then right ?
> So its as good as to wait for appointment , get it and then go for it.
> So actually we need an appointment then.
> 
> ...


Hi Ashish,

Steps for PCC are - 
1. Fill the form, convert it to xml and upload the same to the passport website.
2. Take a print out of the application (without taking an appointment).
3. Go to the passport office on any working day from 9.30 to 1 pm (do confirm the timings) except on sat/sun.
4. take the copy of your passport (1st and last page) and your address proof(if the passport has different address or the passport is less than 1 year old).
5. Pay the fees and get the PCC, No hassles.


----------



## gsp2canberra (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi All, 

As I just got the approvals for SS, was doing a bit of research on how to get the PCC done? knowing it's bit time consuming, below is my case briefly

I currently hold an Indian passport (which was renewed early last year) and was issued out of New Delhi, I was working their for more than 5 years. When I renewed my passport they printed the new delhi address rather than my Punjab address. 
My expired passport was issued from my home state Punjab (Amritsar), this is the address where my parents still stays.

The passport issued was under tatkaal as I was to fly to UK for business purposes.

Now I have moved to Kuala Lumpur on a work permit and have been here almost for 14 months. After going through the Indian High Commission, KL website understand that the process need to be done through VFS, KL office and have to fill in EAP 2 form.

My questions are
- What address should I mention in the form? New Delhi or Punjab?
- As the address I was staying was on rent, (I stayed their for 3 years) and now one of my 
friend stays their? 
- What issues will their be for having different address from the one I have it on my 
passport? Will that impact my timelines?
- Also will the passport inquiry will be out of New Delhi or Punjab? 

Please help and guide!

Thanks everyone!
Bhanu


----------



## gsp2canberra (Mar 2, 2013)

bhanu30 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> As I just got the approvals for SS, was doing a bit of research on how to get the PCC done? knowing it's bit time consuming, below is my case briefly
> 
> ...



Hello All,

Any update on the above question, please help?


----------



## regenade (Jul 17, 2013)

Anyone here from Melbourne, who get their PCC received after applying from VFS Melbourne. I have applied on 30-July and status is still the same old 'received'. Usually how long does it take after its gone to India. I know the standard time is 6 weeks or so.


----------



## regenade (Jul 17, 2013)

Any help on my query guys


----------



## terminator1 (May 25, 2013)

regenade said:


> Any help on my query guys


check out this link:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...processing-time-indian-pcc-australia-vfs.html


----------



## nareshpatel2 (Jul 11, 2013)

regenade said:


> Any help on my query guys


Hi,

I applied on 19th July and submitted the docs to VFS Melbourne.

I received the courier on 27th August for me and my wife. 

What I understand from this experience is that my passport was stamped on 23rd July and the certificate was also issued on same day.

Still they referred to India and if they do not get any reply from India in 5th Week after applying then simply VFS will send the courier to your address.

Note : My passport address and current address in India was different

So I think you should get it in next week.


----------



## gsr1603 (Aug 30, 2012)

Hello Guys,

Can someone please confirm if there is need to take prior appointment for PCC before visiting local PSK?

Or Can i just walk in? I am looking to visit PSK Gurgaon.

Regards,
GSR


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

gsr1603 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Can someone please confirm if there is need to take prior appointment for PCC before visiting local PSK?
> 
> ...


you need to take an appointment from indian passport seva's website.


----------



## gsr1603 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks Birender,

Some of the guys on the forum suggested that you don't really require an appointment and can just walk in.

Anyways, wont take that chance and get myself an appointment.


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

gsr1603 said:


> Thanks Birender,
> 
> Some of the guys on the forum suggested that you don't really require an appointment and can just walk in.
> 
> Anyways, wont take that chance and get myself an appointment.


What you can do is, take an appointment and can go there prior to that to take a chance and see if things do work without appointment. 

If things don't work, you still will have an appointment to get them working.

Appointment charges are 500 INR. So its a small gamble


----------



## gsr1603 (Aug 30, 2012)

Birender said:


> What you can do is, take an appointment and can go there prior to that to take a chance and see if things do work without appointment.
> 
> If things don't work, you still will have an appointment to get them working.
> 
> Appointment charges are 500 INR. So its a small gamble


Thanks Mate,

I have another question. If the address on passport (Gurgaon) is same as current address (Gurgaon) and I visit the same place PSK (Gurgaon), can I expect PCC on the same day itself? or there is some police verification ( added delay) associated with it?

Regards,
GSR


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

gsr1603 said:


> Thanks Mate,
> 
> I have another question. If the address on passport (Gurgaon) is same as current address (Gurgaon) and I visit the same place PSK (Gurgaon), can I expect PCC on the same day itself? or there is some police verification ( added delay) associated with it?
> 
> ...


If the address is same (current and on passport) then you will get it on the same day. otherwise there is an additional inquiry.


----------



## gsr1603 (Aug 30, 2012)

Birender said:


> If the address is same (current and on passport) then you will get it on the same day. otherwise there is an additional inquiry.


Great!

Thanks!!


----------



## amitkalra18 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi,
Can somebody please advise...

1. My current address is diff from the address mentioned on passport (both addresses are in same city). 
I'll give the adhaar card as my current address proof. Will there be any police verfication at my current address that would delay my pcc 
Or will I get the pcc on the same day in this case?

2. What if I mention in my pcc application that my present address is same as address on passport and get the pcc on same day?
How does it make any difference?
Is there any address mentioned on pcc certificate or pcc stamp in passport?


----------



## sober_sandy (Feb 29, 2012)

Can somebody pls tell me if we need to take appointment for PCC in PSK delhi or we get directly without appointment ?


----------



## s_kumar16 (Sep 13, 2013)

sober_sandy said:


> Can somebody pls tell me if we need to take appointment for PCC in PSK delhi or we get directly without appointment ?


Thanks to the members of this thread who informed that appointment is not mandatory for PCC. Based on this information I went to Bangalore PSK yesterday and I was greatly relieved because they really dont bother about appointment for PCC.

I have booked an appointment online and paid the fees... I got date of 12th November... instead of waiting till that date.. I went to PSK with all required documents....

Now my verification is done.. I am very happy about it... i was worried since last 2 days thinking if my PCC would come in critical path because of different states address on my passport..

Thanks again guys.. this forum is helping me more than my agent... who do nothing more than documentation work...


----------



## parmeetsm (Apr 1, 2013)

sober_sandy said:


> Can somebody pls tell me if we need to take appointment for PCC in PSK delhi or we get directly without appointment ?


Hi,

I have checked the PSK website where it says the following while I was trying to book the appointment 

" Applicants applying for PCC (Police Clearance Certificate) can visit to selected PSKs without appointment but with valid ARN. "

This means that you have to upload the required details on the website but no need to take the appointment. Make sure you have ARN number assigned to you application under the same website.

Hope this helps.


----------



## sk101 (Oct 1, 2013)

Here is my experience:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ng-pcc-gurgaon-psk-delhi-passport-office.html


----------



## ozbound339 (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi,

I recently applied for PCC from PSK Pune, and during my current address(in pune) verification I could not furnish all the required documents. The local police station said they would be sending back my case saying...incomplete documents....and that I will have to apply again.

I have a passport issued from Kolkata (with address in Darjeeling district). I have following questions,

1) I am now considering applying for a PCC from Kolkata PSK. Can I do so? Or do I have to apply from Pune only?

2) If I apply from Kolkata PSK, will the PCC be issued in a single day?

I need the PCC in few days time. And I do not want to apply in Pune again as it will take some time for the entire process, and also for me to gather necessary documents.

Please advise

261314| IELTS: R9 L9 W8.5 S7| ACS: +ve 26/11/2012| EOI & Vic SS: 15/07/2013| Vic SS +ve: 02/09/2013| eVisa: 14/09/2013| CO: 28/10/2013| Medicals: ?| PCC: ?


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

Does anyone know who should be the applicant references for PCC in India? Can it be my parents who live with me at the same address? Or someone else? Also they want the police station name, I have no clue so I simply put my area name, hope that's ok.


----------



## singhk.2013 (Sep 4, 2013)

*Urgent:: Getting PCC in India*

Dear Friends/Senior Expats,

Please help me on the following scenario:
- I need to get the PCC but My Passport has Address(my Old address of my home town), But my Permanent address is Address2(my NEW address of my home) and my Present address is Address3(where I work).
- PSK for both the locations are different(my home town and work place).

I had a appointment today at PSK(workplace), but they said that I need to get my passport re-issued with new permanent address(Address2) and get the PCC from my Hometown PSK.
To make the process faster, she suggested to apply in tatkal scheme.

Any other/quick options available for this.

Kindly suggest asap.

Thanks and Regards,
SinghK


----------



## itisme (Apr 29, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> Does anyone know who should be the applicant references for PCC in India? Can it be my parents who live with me at the same address? Or someone else? Also they want the police station name, I have no clue so I simply put my area name, hope that's ok.


References should be your neighbours. Don't think they can be your parents. Area name is ok as long as your area has police station.


----------



## PkBlr (Oct 30, 2013)

I will echo Amit's questions in the same thread earlier:

My current address is diff from the address mentioned on passport (both addresses are in same city). I'll give the address proof of my current address where I am leaving now for more than a year. 

Will there be any police verification at my current address that would delay my pcc 
Or will I get the pcc on the same day?

One important thing I came to know that Once VISA is granted, you need to make your first entry in Australia within 1 year starting from the day your PCC has been issued. This is the reason everyone goes for PCC in last, so as to get max time for their first visit. Someone please confirm this.

Thanks,
Pk


----------



## enigmatic_vishy (May 31, 2012)

Interesting. My passport had my old address while I was now staying at a new address. The PSK didn't create any issues for me and the PSK issued me the PCC within 2 hours. This is perhaps due to the fact that the background verification for me was updated in the systems (usually done when you join new organization)


----------



## shivkaundal (Aug 8, 2013)

singhk.2013 said:


> Dear Friends/Senior Expats,
> 
> Please help me on the following scenario:
> - I need to get the PCC but My Passport has Address(my Old address of my home town), But my Permanent address is Address2(my NEW address of my home) and my Present address is Address3(where I work).
> ...


that is an issue which is faced by a lot of people. the easiest way is to get the PCC on the same address which is written on passport. the passport office will give the PCC on the same day of appointment. 

the same case was with me and the passport officer suggested me to do this as in my case only house number was changes, not the town or sector of other information.

Get the PCC on old address, that is the only and quickest way, otherwise you will waste a lot of time...


----------



## enigmatic_vishy (May 31, 2012)

Well, in my case I still put the new address while the passport had the old address. I went to PSK which was near my new house, I guess it's more about the records being updated in the govt repository. Mumbai PSK seems to have some synchronization with the police records.


----------



## dragonfly21 (Aug 30, 2013)

PkBlr said:


> I will echo Amit's questions in the same thread earlier:
> 
> One important thing I came to know that Once VISA is granted, you need to make your first entry in Australia within 1 year starting from the day your PCC has been issued. This is the reason everyone goes for PCC in last, so as to get max time for their first visit. Someone please confirm this.
> 
> ...


I think its 1 year from the medical date/ PCC date whichever is earlier.


----------



## parmeetsm (Apr 1, 2013)

PkBlr said:


> I will echo Amit's questions in the same thread earlier:
> 
> My current address is diff from the address mentioned on passport (both addresses are in same city). I'll give the address proof of my current address where I am leaving now for more than a year.
> 
> ...


Hi PK,

If you are living in the same city and for more then one year at the current address then take the address proof along with you (photocopy and original) while going for PCC and it will be done.

I did the same way without any problem.

Hope this will help.


----------



## mandarn10 (Sep 29, 2012)

*Spouce name on passport for PCC*

Hello 

I haev a qury for Mumbai PCC.
My wife and me both have not included each other on passport as spouce. I wanted to know; do we need to have each others name on both the pssports (mine and wife's) or just wife's passport need to have my name on her passport?


----------



## sathish#nsw (Jul 18, 2013)

mandarn10 said:


> Hello
> 
> I haev a qury for Mumbai PCC.
> My wife and me both have not included each other on passport as spouce. I wanted to know; do we need to have each others name on both the pssports (mine and wife's) or just wife's passport need to have my name on her passport?




Hi Everyone,

I also have the same doubt. I recently got married and i don't have my spouse name in my passport. if i want to apply for India police check do i need to have my wife name on my passport? I am currently living in Australia and i will be applying for India PCC from here. Senior Expats please advice. thanks!

regards,

sathish


----------



## sathish#nsw (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I recently got married and i don't have my spouse name in my passport. if i want to apply for India police check do i need to have my wife name on my passport? I am currently living in Australia and i will be applying for India PCC from here. Senior Expats please advice. thanks!

regards,

sathish


----------



## ssaditya (Jul 22, 2013)

sathish#nsw said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I recently got married and i don't have my spouse name in my passport. if i want to apply for India police check do i need to have my wife name on my passport? I am currently living in Australia and i will be applying for India PCC from here. Senior Expats please advice. thanks!
> 
> ...


not an issue you can get your pcc without spouse name


----------



## sathish#nsw (Jul 18, 2013)

ssaditya said:


> not an issue you can get your pcc without spouse name


thanks ssaditya!

Since how long you have been waiting for your PCC?

regards,

sathish


----------



## TheRocker (Oct 27, 2013)

*How to get Police Clearance Certificate in India*

Hi folks,

Most of us already know this process or have been through it but still there are lot of people facing issues in getting this simple(but complicated by system) certificate.

I am about to share my whole exprience of getting a PCC done in Mumbai.

This process was done around March 2013

It depends on number of things, lets begin:


Find out the name of Police station near you, that your area/society/building fall into. If your current address is different from your permanent address, you would need to know the names of both police stations.

Go to Passport Seva, Ministry of External Affairs, Government of India and apply for Police Clearance Certificate only. List of documents required are available on the same site.

Go to your nearest Passport Seva Kendra(You select it when you apply). You don't need an appointment for PCC.

Pretty simple. Now comes the interesting part.

A) Your place of issue of Passport is same as your current address where you have lived/ in last 1 year.

B) Your place of issue of Passport is different from your current address where you have lived in last 1 year.

C) Your Police verfication report is available online in "*there*" system which can only happen if your passport was made recently.

D) Your Police verfication report is NOT available online in "*there*" system.

Best Case : 
A and C. You are only lucky and you should get your PCC then and there in one visit. 

Ok Case :
A and D. They will issue a request to conduct your police verfication to your zonal Police station.

Steps as same as below(for worst case) except you have fewer documents to submit to Police station.

Worst Case :
B and C. They will issue a request to conduct your police verfication to your zonal Police station. This was my case 


Within a week and 10 days a constable would come to visit your current address and enquire about you have lived at that place in last 1 year from a neighour. He will give you a list of documents to be submitted to the police station.

The list of documents will be long basically to make sure that you should have atleast one document(s) missing from that list to make your life tough. 

If you live in your own house then all is well but if you live at a rented place, you are in trouble because the list of documents will include things like Rent agreement, Rent receipt, Society NOC, Electricity bill etc.

Don't worry, just ask the constable what if I don't have this document(s) and any alternatives? Pay *something* to him so that he talks nicely when you actually go to police station.

Go to police station, submit your documents. Here, you don't have pay *something* infact they will ask themselves that you should pay *file handling charges* according to your *happiness* and you have to keep it in between your documents. They won't take it in hands. Please do as they say if you want to get your work done quickly.

They will prepare you file send it to CBI for further processing with a Clear Police verfication report. It takes around 10 days for file to be processed in CBI and Clear report to be forwarded to your concerned PSK.


Where it takes time and how to avoid:


Make sure you submit your documents ASAP to your police station.
Pay file handling charges.
Once you submit your documents, follow up with the police station after 10 days to make sure that they have sent the Clear Police Verfication report to CBI.

It takes around 2 months for this process to complete. Mine took 2 months 10 days.

More than 2 months? No response?

File and RTI(http://rti.gov.in/)pplication to your RPO. These government officials, RPO, police are bound to reply to an RTI. You can file it online. I filed it online using some site and paid Rs 150 as fees. An RTI application, if you file yourself, costs around Rs10.

All the best. Don't panic. Follow up.


----------



## iesus (Jun 9, 2013)

*INDIA PCC- need suggestion*

Hi, 

I am in the process of filling Passport seva kendra application form for PCC. it has asked for two references. my question is since I live in bangalore and my passport has my native place's address on it, should the references I list be of my native place ( address on passport ) or bangalore...i filled references for my native place in form and paid 500 bucks for the appointment...now i am not sure if I did the right thing... i have to do the same process for spouse as well I assume ?


----------



## rakesharavindan (Oct 22, 2012)

TheRocker said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Most of us already know this process or have been through it but still there are lot of people facing issues in getting this simple(but complicated by system) certificate.
> 
> ...



Great write up about ur pcc experience.. 

I just hav one thing to add that might help. I live and work in mumbai while my passport was made in kerala (permanent address). 

I visited the passport seva kendra in my home town from where the passport was made. I did this while i was on vacation. Had taken an online appointment. I got the pcc certificate in a couple of hours. 

Regards, 
Rakesh


----------



## enigmatic_vishy (May 31, 2012)

As long as they know you and can provide the reference - then you are good. Make sure you give a heads up to the folks whom you have given as references.


----------



## TheRocker (Oct 27, 2013)

rakesharavindan said:


> Great write up about ur pcc experience..
> 
> I just hav one thing to add that might help. I live and work in mumbai while my passport was made in kerala (permanent address).
> 
> ...


I agree with you Rakesh, this was one possible way of getting this fine early. But if you go to Government of India's passport website. It is clearly mentioned that PCC is supposed to be done for your last 1 year of residence( to make sure that your record are clean and you have not committed any crime there).

In this case I would have to lie that I have lived at my permanent residence in last 1 year while in reality I was in Mumbai for last 1 year. I didn't want to take any chance with police, wanted to do things the right way.

Cheers


----------



## enigmatic_vishy (May 31, 2012)

On a second thought, you can always consult the PSK authority working on your application - when you reach there. They are usually kind and quite possibly might allow to change the reference names if they bill it needs a change. 

Also, during my experience on the PCC, I was given the PCC within 90 mins of me reaching the PSK - so there was no question of the referenced folks being called up - even post issuance of the letter.


----------



## kvish4u (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks for this very informative post. 

I am in a situation where my permanent address on PP is different from the address where I reside currently. I still have my parents living in the permanent address while I have been residing in a different city for the past 1 year. I was told by my agent that this is not an issue and that I can travel down to my hometown to get my PCC done.

In the PCC certificate, will the address get mentioned?


----------



## iesus (Jun 9, 2013)

enigmatic_vishy said:


> On a second thought, you can always consult the PSK authority working on your application - when you reach there. They are usually kind and quite possibly might allow to change the reference names if they bill it needs a change.
> 
> Also, during my experience on the PCC, I was given the PCC within 90 mins of me reaching the PSK - so there was no question of the referenced folks being called up - even post issuance of the letter.



thanks Vishy, that's a relief....i guess i still have the old view of govt. officials playing a ping pong.


----------



## TheRocker (Oct 27, 2013)

kvish4u said:


> Thanks for this very informative post.
> 
> I am in a situation where my permanent address on PP is different from the address where I reside currently. I still have my parents living in the permanent address while I have been residing in a different city for the past 1 year. I was told by my agent that this is not an issue and that I can travel down to my hometown to get my PCC done.
> 
> In the PCC certificate, will the address get mentioned?


Hi kvish4u, 

Your are welcome!

Address is not mentioned on PCC certificate. On the other hand it does have a stamp of the regional passport office from where it was done. In my case it was Mumbai. In your case it would be the RPO at your native place.

I don't know if your case officer will take note of that or not. I guess not but not sure.

Getting it done from your permanent address location would an easy and quick way to get your PCC done. However, this might not be the right way, but it saves you a lot of hassle.


Cheers


----------



## dragonfly21 (Aug 30, 2013)

TheRocker said:


> Hi kvish4u,
> 
> Your are welcome!
> 
> ...


Hi,

Do you need one address proof or two (for current address to apply for a PCC)?

Also I had changed my place of residence (in september this year) within the same city. Would this cause a problem?


----------



## dragonfly21 (Aug 30, 2013)

enigmatic_vishy said:


> On a second thought, you can always consult the PSK authority working on your application - when you reach there. They are usually kind and quite possibly might allow to change the reference names if they bill it needs a change.
> 
> Also, during my experience on the PCC, I was given the PCC within 90 mins of me reaching the PSK - so there was no question of the referenced folks being called up - even post issuance of the letter.


90 minutes is very fast. Do live in the same city from which your PP was issued?


----------



## TheRocker (Oct 27, 2013)

dragonfly21 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do you need one address proof or two (for current address to apply for a PCC)?
> 
> Also I had changed my place of residence (in september this year) within the same city. Would this cause a problem?


Hi buddy,

You would need proper rent agreement, bank statement reflecting your current address. Unfortunately, you need proofs for all the places where you have resided in last 1 year.

Passport website has exhaustive list of all the documents required. Police station will give you another list of documents needed by them.

Cheers.


----------



## 2raghu (Jan 22, 2013)

Is the PCC required only for Principal applicant or for all the dependants too?
Pls clarify.


----------



## enigmatic_vishy (May 31, 2012)

Yes, same city. However, I had different addresses. The one on passport was old and the one on PCC application was different. Give credit to PSK for quick closure. Btw, my tatkal passport application processing took just 60 mins. Things have improved for good.


----------



## dragonfly21 (Aug 30, 2013)

2raghu said:


> Is the PCC required only for Principal applicant or for all the dependants too?
> Pls clarify.


for all applicants> 18 years of age


----------



## PkBlr (Oct 30, 2013)

That's good to know. That mean irrespective of changing address within same city, if my passport has been issued in that city, I would be given PCC same day. 

PCC is required for Self and Spouse only. Right? How about dependent Baby ?

Please confirm.

-Pk


----------



## dragonfly21 (Aug 30, 2013)

PkBlr said:


> That's good to know. That mean irrespective of changing address within same city, if my passport has been issued in that city, I would be given PCC same day.
> 
> PCC is required for Self and Spouse only. Right? How about dependent Baby ?
> 
> ...


PCC is required only for applicants above 18 years.

I had a separate question; my wifes passport has an assam address and we are living in bangalore for the last 3 years.

How long might her PCC take; and what might the complications be?


----------



## enigmatic_vishy (May 31, 2012)

PK - it's not necessary that you may end up getting the PCC on the same day. Go through this post which explains about the PCC process - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...w-get-police-clearance-certificate-india.html

Dragonfly - PCC is required for people above 16 years and not 18 years


----------



## lvonline (Jan 24, 2013)

Do we have to show any Purpose of PCC (Proof of letter) as mentioned on their website: like consulate letter, visa copy, etc. 
Will they issue PCC without any proof?


----------



## enigmatic_vishy (May 31, 2012)

I didn't provide any proof nor was I asked for anything. So I guess it's not reqd


----------



## dreamsaia (Aug 11, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

I am going to take appointment for PCC (or directly visit PSK Delhi) and need some information before I apply for it.

Firstly, here is my scenario:

1) My passport has my permanent address where I used to stay 8 years back (my parents are still there) and I stay at the new address in the new city now. Since moving out from my permanent address around 8 years back, I have been staying at the new address (new city and the address is not on the passport) for which I have aadhaar card, MTNL bill, rent receipts as the proofs.

2) I also got married recently and thus do not have my spouse name on my Passport that was generated 8 years back. However my wife would also be applying for PCC with me and does have new passport with the new address where we live currently and my name on her passport.

In fact while verification for her passport was done, I had to furnish my own aadhaar card, MTNL Bill, rent receipts and our marriage certificate as the proof for her stay at the new address.

Another irony is, my passport with the old address was issued by the same PSK branch authority where I am supposed to get my PCC done now.

Now, here is my query:

Do you think I should go ahead with all the existing details what I have on my passport i.e. by filling the old address and unmarried as the status. Will it make any difference to the application, or

Do you suggest me to go for new address verification for PCC wherein I might have to provide my aadhaar card details, marriage certificate and my wife's passport (where my name is listed). BTW, as per my understanding in this case, PSK authority might ask me to go for new passport, that is certainly not the thing I can go for now.

Kindly note, authority which issued my passport earlier with the previous address will anyway be same as that of now which will issue PCC (regardless of change in city and address). Also, while my wife's passport verification was done, I submitted my details as the supporting documents to support her stay at the new address, this may means that verification for my address is already done along with my wife.

Kindly suggest the best solution so that I can save the tedious process and important time.

Best,
dreamsaia


----------



## dreamsaia (Aug 11, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

I am going to take appointment for PCC (or directly visit PSK Delhi) and need some information before I apply for it.

Firstly, here is my scenario:

1) My passport has my permanent address where I used to stay 8 years back (my parents are still there) and I stay at the new address in the new city now. Since moving out from my permanent address around 8 years back, I have been staying at the new address (new city and the address is not on the passport) for which I have aadhaar card, MTNL bill, rent receipts as the proofs.

2) I also got married recently and thus do not have my spouse name on my Passport that was generated 8 years back. However my wife would also be applying for PCC with me and does have new passport with the new address where we live currently and my name on her passport.

In fact while verification for her passport was done, I had to furnish my own aadhaar card, MTNL Bill, rent receipts and our marriage certificate as the proof for her stay at the new address.

Another irony is, my passport with the old address was issued by the same PSK branch authority where I am supposed to get my PCC done now.

Now, here is my query:

Do you think I should go ahead with all the existing details what I have on my passport i.e. by filling the old address and unmarried as the status. Will it make any difference to the application, or

Do you suggest me to go for new address verification for PCC wherein I might have to provide my aadhaar card details, marriage certificate and my wife's passport (where my name is listed). BTW, as per my understanding in this case, PSK authority might ask me to go for new passport, that is certainly not the thing I can go for now.

Kindly note, authority which issued my passport earlier with the previous address will anyway be same as that of now which will issue PCC (regardless of change in city and address). Also, while my wife's passport verification was done, I submitted my details as the supporting documents to support her stay at the new address, this may means that verification for my address is already done along with my wife.

Kindly suggest the best solution so that I can save the tedious process and important time.

Best,
dreamsaia


----------



## sk101 (Oct 1, 2013)

dreamsaia said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am going to take appointment for PCC (or directly visit PSK Delhi) and need some information before I apply for it.
> 
> ...


Hello dreamsaia,

I would give you suggestions as your situation is not very much different from mine:

1. Please check whether your PSK allows walk-in for PCC. If it does, no appointment requirement and no fees need to paid online for appointment.

2. If you want to save your time/money/peace of mind, you and your wife should go separately for applying PCC. The reason is explained in further points.

3. Fill PCC form identical to your ALL data of passport. e.g. address, marital status MUST be same as in your passport. If you change anything, they will straight away ask you for applying new passport and you will stuck!

4. Please note: PCC issued at last does not have any personal particular on it. It will just bear your name, father's name, passport no. and country wherere you are travelling. So, do not worry. You supply same information as mentioned in your passport, they will not even ask you any question.

5. Same suggestion for your wife. She should fill PCC form as per data in passport. She will also got it on same day.

6. I suggest you and your wife apply separately on different dates so that they do not notice you together and raise stupid questions.

7. I'm applying my 189 visa thru an MARA agent and he told me that 99% people do this way. As PCC do not have any personal particular, so it does not matter what you written on PCC application form.

I've personal experience, they will not ask you even a single question if data on your passport and PCC application matches. So be extra careful for spelling mistakes.

Do not forget to take a self-attested photocopy of your passport and Rs. 500 as fees to issue PCC.

I hope it helps.

SK


----------



## mskksm14 (Oct 15, 2011)

sk101 said:


> Hello dreamsaia,
> 
> I would give you suggestions as your situation is not very much different from mine:
> 
> ...


Good detailed reply SK... :tea:

*A small point from myside: *

Please carry CO mail printout asking for a PCC, because intially I went without it and later at the last minute they asked for it and I got stuck. :fencing:
*Note: Not all PSK's ask this document, some may and some maynot. *


----------



## mskksm14 (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi Dreamsia,

I guess you posted similar query in another thread, please check below link in which your questions are answered.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/105110-indian-police-clearance-certificate-45.html


----------



## iesus (Jun 9, 2013)

sk101 said:


> Hello dreamsaia,
> 
> I would give you suggestions as your situation is not very much different from mine:
> 
> ...




Hi SK,

QQ, both me and my wife's passport does not have each other's name listed...however while filling the online applications, i have listed marital status as married and listed spouse names....rest all things are exactly same as passport.....after reading ur post, i think it is going to be an issue....how can i change the application online? i have taken an appointment for 29th.....thanks.....


----------



## svshinde83 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hello All,


I have applied for PR 189 on 28.10.2013. I got my PCC done on 26.06.2013.
Indian Passport Seva Kendra says that the certificate is valid for 6 months and my Agent says that the certificate is valid for 1 year. My PCC as per PSK would expire on 26.12.2013.
Can any one please guide me as to should i worry about it and assume that PCC is valid for 12 months OR shall i re-apply for a PCC?
I am confused please help.


----------



## iesus (Jun 9, 2013)

IS it possible to change online application for PCC? I have listed marital status as married, however my passport has single in it…i assume it would an issue as it is not matching with passport…please help.


----------



## mskksm14 (Oct 15, 2011)

iesus said:


> Hi SK,
> 
> QQ, both me and my wife's passport does not have each other's name listed...however while filling the online applications, i have listed marital status as married and listed spouse names....rest all things are exactly same as passport.....after reading ur post, i think it is going to be an issue....how can i change the application online? i have taken an appointment for 29th.....thanks.....


Hi Iesus,

I guess there is an option to postpone the PSK appointment. If I'm not wrong, you can change the appointment max three times. 

Have you checked your PSK accepting walk-in customers for PCC. Because most of the PSK's have direct walk-in for PCC. Do check that again..


----------



## iesus (Jun 9, 2013)

mskksm14 said:


> Hi Iesus,
> 
> I guess there is an option to postpone the PSK appointment. If I'm not wrong, you can change the appointment max three times.
> 
> Have you checked your PSK accepting walk-in customers for PCC. Because most of the PSK's have direct walk-in for PCC. Do check that again..


Hi MSK,

I can postpone/pre pone the appointment but here is the issue:

1. me and spouse's passport has native place's address on it and marital status is single as passport's were done before marriage.
2. we live in bangalore at current address for more then one year.
3. for PCC, after reading posts, i understand that if marital status is not same as passport in the form, then there is an issue. while applying online, i filled married as i thought giving incorrect information would be wrong….after reading SK's post, i think there would an issue as they would ask to get spouse name added on passport and would not give PCC … 
4. I am looking for a way to "MODIFY" the online form i submitted…could not find an option on PSK website…..
5. now i am thinking i would just walk in and fill the form with "single" marital status and get it done…..


----------



## iesus (Jun 9, 2013)

does anyone know if bangalore sai arcade PSK accepts walk-in's for PCC? on website it says "Only emergency/medical cases and preapproved categories may visit Passport Seva Kendra without appointment. Service will be provided at the discretion of Passport Seva Kendra in-charge/Passport Officer."


----------



## itisme (Apr 29, 2013)

iesus said:


> Hi MSK,
> 
> I can postpone/pre pone the appointment but here is the issue:
> 
> ...


Not granting PCC just because spouse name is not added sounds so illogical. Did you try to call passport help line?
Ideally they should be able to grant your PCC upon submission of marriage certificate.


----------



## iesus (Jun 9, 2013)

itisme said:


> Not granting PCC just because spouse name is not added sounds so illogical. Did you try to call passport help line?
> Ideally they should be able to grant your PCC upon submission of marriage certificate.


just called them few minutes back….the person on call sounded confused…initially he suggested marriage certificate would be enough….then i asked that i have heard spouse name should be on passport….afterwards he changed his statement and said yes that is true, you would need to go for re issuance for passport, get the name added and apply for PCC….


----------



## iesus (Jun 9, 2013)

one more issue to the list :

my wife does not have any document to support she is living at the current address….all documents list my name…..


----------



## enigmatic_vishy (May 31, 2012)

No, you can't change it. Guess You can lodge a fresh application under a "new user id".


----------



## itisme (Apr 29, 2013)

iesus said:


> one more issue to the list :
> 
> my wife does not have any document to support she is living at the current address….all documents list my name…..


Do this... Add your wife in any of your bank accounts and make it joint account - of course address in the account should be that of your current one. Once its done take the yearly statement where both your names should appear clearly with your address. You can produce same as proof for PCC - Bank statements are valid address proof for all passport related stuff.

Coming to your question of adding spouse name, walk in to nearest PSK and directly check with them at the counter. Marriage Certificate should do for this purpose. Even for adding the spouse name they need marriage Certificate only. I don't see any reason why it can't suffice.


----------



## mskksm14 (Oct 15, 2011)

itisme said:


> Do this... Add your wife in any of your bank accounts and make it joint account - of course address in the account should be that of your current one. Once its done take the yearly statement where both your names should appear clearly with your address. You can produce same as proof for PCC - Bank statements are valid address proof for all passport related stuff.
> 
> Coming to your question of adding spouse name, walk in to nearest PSK and directly check with them at the counter. Marriage Certificate should do for this purpose. Even for adding the spouse name they need marriage Certificate only. I don't see any reason why it can't suffice.


Good one Itisme.

*Just to add more:*

If its a nationalized bank then you could use bank passbook as a proof, 
incase of private banks then you have get a verfication letter from any branch with your photos and address signed by them. 
My area PSK had sent me back because I was not having this Auth. letter from a private bank. :fencing:


----------



## sk101 (Oct 1, 2013)

itisme said:


> Do this... Add your wife in any of your bank accounts and make it joint account - of course address in the account should be that of your current one. Once its done take the yearly statement where both your names should appear clearly with your address. You can produce same as proof for PCC - Bank statements are valid address proof for all passport related stuff.
> 
> Coming to your question of adding spouse name, walk in to nearest PSK and directly check with them at the counter. Marriage Certificate should do for this purpose. Even for adding the spouse name they need marriage Certificate only. I don't see any reason why it can't suffice.


Dear itisme,

I know now it sounds complicated after you have already taken appointment.
But I'll suggest you: fill new PCC form as per data in your passport, make new id on passport website, generate new ARN number and apply as a fresh candidate.

Here is a story of our Indian brother who faced big hurdle in PCC and in fact what we face everyday in our life: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ing-australia/152054-moving-back-india-6.html 

Happy new for you, Bangalore office allows PCC applicants to walk-in, no appointment required. See this link on their website: Bangalore RPO
This story is really heart touching.

So you just generate new ARN, no appointment required, no on-line payment and just go there with a copy of passport. All done!.

You may PM me if you need more info.

Regards.


----------



## PkBlr (Oct 30, 2013)

Why do you need a verification letter in case of Private Banks ? 

My spouse and I have accounts in Pvt Banks since years and was planning to go to PSK with the last 1 year statements as mentioned in the PCC Reqd Docs fields. This is another surprise.

Please confirm if this is really required ?

-Pk


----------



## mskksm14 (Oct 15, 2011)

PkBlr said:


> Why do you need a verification letter in case of Private Banks ?
> 
> My spouse and I have accounts in Pvt Banks since years and was planning to go to PSK with the last 1 year statements as mentioned in the PCC Reqd Docs fields. This is another surprise.
> 
> ...


Hi PkBlr,

I also thought like you, checked the PP-seva website and went with 1year statement of a private bank. But at doument verification desk, they had asked me to produce Bank Authorization/verification letter with a photo on it. I argued them for sometime that it is not stated in your website ..blah blah...but no use. :Cry::Cry:

Personally I suggest you to visit any branch and request for this letter, max it is a 2hr job inorder to avoid last minute surprise. :boxing:

*Note: * Not sure whether all PSK's demand for this, but for me they did.


----------



## Joy75 (Nov 11, 2012)

if pcc should be done after CO then..
should we wait for CO to be assigned for uploading other docs also like medical and others.
I filed my applicaition in september and it shows in progress.
Is it correct approach

thanks!


Jivesha said:


> Your initial entry date, if you get a visa, its based on the PCC date. Even if you apply to DIAC now it will take around six months for a CO to be allocated to you. So, it its better to wait for CO before you apply for PCC.


----------



## ozbound339 (Jul 21, 2013)

rakesharavindan said:


> Great write up about ur pcc experience..
> 
> I just hav one thing to add that might help. I live and work in mumbai while my passport was made in kerala (permanent address).
> 
> ...


Hi rakesharavindan

I am taking a similar route now...as I could not get a PCC from my current address in Pune.

My passport is issued from Kolkata(in 2010) with an address in Darjeeling district. I have taken an appointment with Kolkata PSK and will be travelling there for a day...i really hope it is issued to me on the same day this time.

Do you think it will be an issue that I had applied in Pune, and was not issued a PCC here?


----------



## rakesharavindan (Oct 22, 2012)

ozbound339 said:


> Hi rakesharavindan
> 
> I am taking a similar route now...as I could not get a PCC from my current address in Pune.
> 
> ...


Hey ozbound, 

I really don't think that shud be a problem. Othr members can comment. 

I got mine in a couple of hours from the PSK. Yes, its a lie that we are giving them the pretext of staying in our hometown, wen we are actually not. 

But i guess in india, whr they make us run till we sweat to death if we go the correct route, it isn't a big fault to try this out..  

All the best


----------



## itisme (Apr 29, 2013)

mskksm14 said:


> Hi PkBlr,
> 
> I also thought like you, checked the PP-seva website and went with 1year statement of a private bank. But at doument verification desk, they had asked me to produce Bank Authorization/verification letter with a photo on it. I argued them for sometime that it is not stated in your website ..blah blah...but no use. :Cry::Cry:
> 
> ...


My experience with Bangalore PSk for passport renewal and for PCC in Mumbai PSK, they just accepted the Joint account bank statements for last in year.


----------



## PkBlr (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi Folks,

I am sharing my experience on PCC. I got it today from PSK Bangalore.

They accept those address proof which are listed in their website. Make sure you have a proof of address for more than a year. All the members from start till Passport Officer told that my case would go for a verification first. But their is no verification as such if you are part of same city. i.e. if your passport has been issued within same city but might have a different address currently. It would be issued immediately.

No appointments required, but try to reach there around 9-9:30am, else you end up waiting for long for the letter.

-Pk


----------



## ozbound339 (Jul 21, 2013)

rakesharavindan said:


> Hey ozbound,
> 
> I really don't think that shud be a problem. Othr members can comment.
> 
> ...


Thanks!! Hope it works out for me this time :fingerscrossed:

Or else I'll have to request my CO to extend the date for PCC submission


----------



## TheRocker (Oct 27, 2013)

ozbound339 said:


> Thanks!! Hope it works out for me this time :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Or else I'll have to request my CO to extend the date for PCC submission


All the best. Don't worry about getting the timeline extended from case officer. Even they are aware that Indian PCC takes time. Just keep them updated if your allotted time limit is about to end. They will wait.


----------



## harshaldesai (Apr 2, 2013)

Guys,

Hows the process for PCC? Some are saying you get it within a couple of hrs and some say couple of days?

Since my wife is pregnant and CO asked us to go for medical for all of us only after the delivery but advised us to go ahead with PCC now as it can take upto 30-40 days? I have taken a slot for 6th Dec morning and see how it goes. 

PSK is the most useless thing i must say. I went there today morning to inquire and they have absolutely no clue of the documentation to be carried. So i made up a self list

1. Passport ORG and 2 Copies
2. Old passport ORG and 2 copies
3. Adhar Card ORG and 2 copies (can be used as address proof)
4. Letter from CO asking for PCC. I read on one thread that the PSK demanded for reason for PCC.

Any inputs welcome. 

Regards,


----------



## harshaldesai (Apr 2, 2013)

rakesharavindan said:


> Hey ozbound,
> 
> I really don't think that shud be a problem. Othr members can comment.
> 
> ...


Guys,

URGENT HELP!!!

What is a Visa call letter? Today i went to PSK Ahmedabad for my PCC and they said that we cannot issue PCC without a *VISA CALL LETTER*>. I tried to explain to the APO there that this is for Australia where in the process will only move further if i procure PCC.To which he argued that the Passports are issued only after processesing the Police verification and hence we cannot issue one without a Visa Call Letter.

I did carry the check list i recd from my CO with my name on it and clearly mentioning the need for India PCC.

Any help.

Regards,


----------



## rakesharavindan (Oct 22, 2012)

harshaldesai said:


> Guys,
> 
> URGENT HELP!!!
> 
> ...


Hey.. 

Did u take an appointment online before going there? 

Rakesh


----------



## gsr1603 (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi Rakesh,

I took appointment before going and paid money online. But I was told that I coukd have come without taking appointment too.

Hope this helps.

Regards,
GSR



rakesharavindan said:


> Hey..
> 
> Did u take an appointment online before going there?
> 
> Rakesh


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

Can pcc available from PSK in city or hometown?


----------



## nectar_s (Nov 3, 2012)

PkBlr said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I am sharing my experience on PCC. I got it today from PSK Bangalore.
> 
> ...


Please advise..

My passport issued in TN but right now in Kerala moved a few days back, before i was in BLR. So, please advise the best alternative

1) as my PP address is TN ,i can keep my current address as the same, but will they come for verification in person, or is just walk-in to Police station and get PCC

2) i have govt proof in BLR, can i get PCC there, again will they do physical verification at BLR

3) can i arrange for some bank statements proofs in Kerala and get it done in Kerala as my current address

pl clarify


----------



## askchennai (Jun 25, 2013)

nectar_s said:


> Please advise..
> 
> My passport issued in TN but right now in Kerala moved a few days back, before i was in BLR. So, please advise the best alternative
> 
> ...


You can get PCC in the same day if you are applying for same address as mentioned in the Passport. There will not be any verification if you apply with same passport address since they have done that when you apply for the passport.


----------



## harshaldesai (Apr 2, 2013)

*UDPATE!!*

We went to the PSK again in afternoon yesterday and this time we carried every single document we have recd from our CO,

Request Checklist
Request Documents or Info
Request for information - Detailed Information
IMMI Visa Application Summary

Along with out org passports and copies. They did not even bother to check those documents and entered them as "Visa Call Letter" and process done. 

Since i had just renewed by Passport in Aug 2013 i was issues my PCC on the spot and wife's PCC will take about 1 week. 

Regards.


----------



## rvijay (Mar 12, 2013)

hi Guys,

Anyone facing issues in getting PCC after the police verification has been initiated?
i have applied on 11-Nov(for my partner) and am still waiting. Police says they sent to commissioner's office and they say they have sent the scans to PSK on 27 Nov, but till now no update. no sms. Irony is, i applied a day later but got PCC on Nov 22nd. What to do?

-Vijay


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

I have booked appointment for PCC in Bangalore PSK. However, I have still not lodged visa application. Will PSK entertain me or not ? Do they require letter from CO ?

Also, my permanent address if of Rajasthan and currently I am in Bangalore. Howmuch time it will take to get PCC?


----------



## misguided (Sep 11, 2012)

For how long is the PCC valid ?


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

thnx goyal for reply

well for PCC, today i went PSK but they told me to show letter of asking documents by CO, they didnt do before CO allocation...

I also went to local police station, they issued PCC IN JUST word format with normal police inspector stamp.. on the spot...

which is acccpeted??? Shud I wait for CO to go with PSCK... 

or it is accepted by local police station?


----------



## ykps (Sep 1, 2013)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> I have booked appointment for PCC in Bangalore PSK. However, I have still not lodged visa application. Will PSK entertain me or not ? Do they require letter from CO ?
> 
> Also, my permanent address if of Rajasthan and currently I am in Bangalore. Howmuch time it will take to get PCC?


Ratnesh,

I too have booked an appointment online for 10th of Jan. With the wait for invitation increasing and likely to be till april, do you think it is wise to apply now itself? I too have become oversmart like you did for your medicals..

What do you suggest?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

ykps said:


> Ratnesh,
> 
> I too have booked an appointment online for 10th of Jan. With the wait for invitation increasing and likely to be till april, do you think it is wise to apply now itself? I too have become oversmart like you did for your medicals..
> 
> What do you suggest?


My PCC appointment is on 27 Dec. However, CO has not been assigned and given request for PCC.

On this forum, people have mentioned that for PCC, CO letter is not required. So, I will go to PSK and see what happens.

If your invite is getting delayed, you can postpone the appointment. We can postpone the appointment two times on website. Next date for appointment will be atleast 3 weeks so in total you can have 6 weeks of delay in request for PCC.


----------



## jack777 (Sep 26, 2013)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> My PCC appointment is on 27 Dec. However, CO has not been assigned and given request for PCC.
> 
> On this forum, people have mentioned that for PCC, CO letter is not required. So, I will go to PSK and see what happens.
> 
> If your invite is getting delayed, you can postpone the appointment. We can postpone the appointment two times on website. Next date for appointment will be atleast 3 weeks so in total you can have 6 weeks of delay in request for PCC.


Hey ratnesh, you dont need an appointment for PCC. Even though the website allows you to book an appointment for your PCC, walking into a PSK with a PCC ARN printed out is enough for them to process it for you.

Looking at your signature, I guess you can wait for the CO to get assigned.


----------



## nectar_s (Nov 3, 2012)

few queries on PCC
once i register and make the payment and obtain the appointment, should i go to the nearest police station to get PCC or to the PSK in my town to obtain the same

Please clarify


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

nectar_s said:


> few queries on pcc
> once i register and make the payment and obtain the appointment, should i go to the nearest police station to get pcc or to the psk in my town to obtain the same
> 
> please clarify


psk


----------



## andy001 (Dec 22, 2013)

Hi All,

I have one quick question to expats. If someone worked in 3-4 different cities of India, do he/she need to submit different PCC for each city or one PCC is good enough for one country ??

Thanks in advance,


----------



## nectar_s (Nov 3, 2012)

one PCC is only required,




andy001 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have one quick question to expats. If someone worked in 3-4 different cities of India, do he/she need to submit different PCC for each city or one PCC is good enough for one country ??
> 
> Thanks in advance,


----------



## greeniearun (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks Andy001 and Nectar_S....
So am just re-iterating what Nectar_S said.. I can get PCC from my hometowm even though I havent' lived there for last 7 years and I don't work in that city. Right ? 

Thanks in Advance


----------



## sunil chopra (Dec 29, 2013)

What is the difference between pcc issued by psk and police offices and which one is valid for visa grant


----------



## srivasu (Feb 29, 2012)

sunil chopra said:


> What is the difference between pcc issued by psk and police offices and which one is valid for visa grant


None I believe. Both should be valid. It's my opinion though.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

sunil chopra said:


> What is the difference between pcc issued by psk and police offices and which one is valid for visa grant


I think for local verification within India it does not make difference.

But when you apply through PSK, your PCC application is given a file number. That file number is mentioned on both PCC letter given by PSK and seal on passport. I think if DIBP wants to check PCC details they will not contact your local police station. They will contact Indian Ministry of External Affairs and give that file number to fetch all details. 

Better to get PCC from PSK.


----------



## kratos (Dec 11, 2012)

*PCC validity*

Guys,

I recieved message from PSK to collect my PCC,however Im in UK for business trip returning this month end.
Can I collect it by that time? Is there any validity for PCCs to collect within a particular timeframe?


----------



## nectar_s (Nov 3, 2012)

yes exactly.. 



greeniearun said:


> Thanks Andy001 and Nectar_S....
> So am just re-iterating what Nectar_S said.. I can get PCC from my hometowm even though I havent' lived there for last 7 years and I don't work in that city. Right ?
> 
> Thanks in Advance


----------



## misguided (Sep 11, 2012)

One has to provide address for last two years in india?


----------



## Ishot557 (Jul 23, 2013)

srivasu said:


> None I believe. Both should be valid. It's my opinion though.


Pcc obtained from psk is valid for visa purposes. I was informed by CO that my local police clearance is incorrect and invalid and I need to get Proper PCC.

Cheers!!


----------



## TheRocker (Oct 27, 2013)

misguided said:


> One has to provide address for last two years in india?


Only last 1 year.


----------



## novaprospekt (Dec 23, 2013)

kratos said:


> Guys,
> 
> I recieved message from PSK to collect my PCC,however Im in UK for business trip returning this month end.
> Can I collect it by that time? Is there any validity for PCCs to collect within a particular timeframe?



I think you should be able to collect it when you are back.

When you go to collect your PCC which was applied for at PSK, you have to take the passport, the receipt and the SMS you received.

You will get a stamp on your Passport when you collect your PCC.


----------



## misguided (Sep 11, 2012)

TheRocker said:


> Only last 1 year.


The australian vfs site https://www.vfsglobalonline.com says two years.


----------



## TheRocker (Oct 27, 2013)

misguided said:


> The australian vfs site https://www.vfsglobalonline.com says two years.


Indian passport seva kendra Requires proof of your residence for last 1 year.


----------



## mandarn10 (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi 
I applied for PCC from Mumbai PSK. It went for police verification. ANy idea how much time it takes to get the PCC and do I need to go to local police station for verification?

thanks,


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

mandarn10 said:


> Hi
> I applied for PCC from Mumbai PSK. It went for police verification. ANy idea how much time it takes to get the PCC and do I need to go to local police station for verification?
> 
> thanks,


It might take upto 10 days. yes, you will receive call from police station to visit and submit all the documents. then address verification will be done. Once police clears your application, PSK will message you to come and collect PCC. You will get a letter and stamp on passport.


----------



## mandarn10 (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks for details Ratnesh


----------



## kratos (Dec 11, 2012)

novaprospekt said:


> I think you should be able to collect it when you are back.
> 
> When you go to collect your PCC which was applied for at PSK, you have to take the passport, the receipt and the SMS you received.
> 
> You will get a stamp on your Passport when you collect your PCC.


Thanks,just checked with few other guys,it should be ok


----------



## greeniearun (Sep 24, 2013)

Ishot557 said:


> Pcc obtained from psk is valid for visa purposes. I was informed by CO that my local police clearance is incorrect and invalid and I need to get Proper PCC.
> 
> Cheers!!



Hey !!! Sad... Why did they reject your PCC


----------



## greeniearun (Sep 24, 2013)

I was planning to get PCC at my hometown but my agent told me I need to get it from my work location . Again my passport home address is not same as my present home address.

A straight forward question ------ Will any PCC from any of these address would suffice ? Is it OK if me and my wife have PCC from different cities.

Please help !!!!!! Am confused


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

greeniearun said:


> I was planning to get PCC at my hometown but my agent told me I need to get it from my work location . Again my passport home address is not same as my present home address.
> 
> A straight forward question ------ Will any PCC from any of these address would suffice ? Is it OK if me and my wife have PCC from different cities.
> 
> Please help !!!!!! Am confused


I think you need to get PCC from the state of your current residential address.


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

greeniearun said:


> I was planning to get PCC at my hometown but my agent told me I need to get it from my work location . Again my passport home address is not same as my present home address.
> 
> A straight forward question ------ Will any PCC from any of these address would suffice ? Is it OK if me and my wife have PCC from different cities.
> 
> Please help !!!!!! Am confused


Sorry to jump in between but I was also in similar situation

I live and work in Bangalore for last 6 years. My permanent address is in Mumbai and same on the passport.
I got PCC issued from Mumbai instead of Bangalore and did not declare about my Bangalore setup to the Police.
I got my PCC issued from Mumbai PSK and the same was submitted to DIBP. DIBP did not ask me to get one from Bangalore though they are aware of my work location.

Regards
Amit


----------



## greeniearun (Sep 24, 2013)

amitk0703 said:


> Sorry to jump in between but I was also in similar situation
> 
> I live and work in Bangalore for last 6 years. My permanent address is in Mumbai and same on the passport.
> I got PCC issued from Mumbai instead of Bangalore and did not declare about my Bangalore setup to the Police.
> ...


Thanks a lot Amitk0703 and Ratnesh.Nagori.... This really helps...

I also came to know that our address wouldn't be listed in the PCC. Is that true ?

Regards
Arun


----------



## TheRocker (Oct 27, 2013)

greeniearun said:


> Thanks a lot Amitk0703 and Ratnesh.Nagori.... This really helps...
> 
> I also came to know that our address wouldn't be listed in the PCC. Is that true ?
> 
> ...


Yes, it's true. Address is not listed on your PCC. Ideally PCC is required to be done for all the places you lived on last one year. But you can fake it as well.

My current address was different from my permanent address. It took me 2 months and 15 days to get my PCC. I could have faked it and told them that I lived at permanent address and could have got it in a day. People have done it and it has worked for them.

All the best.


----------



## misguided (Sep 11, 2012)

Everyone seems to be stating that only last 1 year of residence is required. Somewhow IHC Visa Information - Australia Australia wants 2 years for police clearance certificate .


----------



## heehaha (Nov 21, 2013)

Anyone has any experience of getting PCC from the Embassy in London? I applied for mine on 24th Jan and was told to come back in 45 days. 

My passport was issues in Singapore, now I'm not sure how this works. Who does the Police Verification? London or Singapore. Does it need to go to Pune (passport has this address) for police checks?


----------



## Jazz2013 (Feb 3, 2013)

It will get verified from your local(as per address) passport office in India. 



heehaha said:


> Anyone has any experience of getting PCC from the Embassy in London? I applied for mine on 24th Jan and was told to come back in 45 days.
> 
> My passport was issues in Singapore, now I'm not sure how this works. Who does the Police Verification? London or Singapore. Does it need to go to Pune (passport has this address) for police checks?


----------



## tikna (Aug 8, 2013)

*Indian PCC (Ghaziabad)*

Hi, 

Can someone please help me with my query?

My wife has applied for her PCC and we mentioned that she is married on the application form. However her passport is still the old one (before marriage), we have not changed her passport. Will that be a problem? She can produce marriage certificate if asked.

I have read post that some people get lucky without even asking about it but some of them do had a hard time. 

Anyone recently experienced this situation? 
Other option is that we ignore that online application, apply with a new application stating 'single' as her martial status?

Any thoughts?

Thanks and Regards


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

*Pcc*

Hi Guys,

I need to apply for PCC at Sahibabad PSK and when I checked online, I came to know that online appointment is full till 11th April 2014. Do we have take an appointment for PCC as well ?? I believe appointment system was introduced for passport applications only !!

Can someone please share his / her expreience in getting PCC from Sahibabad PSK and shed some light on this subject.

Regards

Chiku


----------



## karnavidyut (Oct 22, 2013)

chiku2006 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I need to apply for PCC at Sahibabad PSK and when I checked online, I came to know that online appointment is full till 11th April 2014. Do we have take an appointment for PCC as well ?? I believe appointment system was introduced for passport applications only !!
> 
> ...


Some PSKs allow you to apply without an appointment......However most PSKs have a security guard who does not allow people inside without seeing a copy of the appointment....If appointment is full then you will have to wait for fresh quota of appointments and retry......Unfortunately this will be similar to trying to book a tatkal ticket on IRCTC


----------



## liksah (Mar 7, 2014)

Dear friends,

I am in a big trouble now  Please help me with info/solutions/anything if you can.

I received a job offer from abroad and applied for PCC today. I have been holding a passport with Delhi address since 2003. It was initially issued under Tatkaal but Police Verification was carried out after issue (a policeman came to my house..).

Then, in 2006 I applied to extend my passport (it had expired in 2004 as it was a one year issue under Tatkaal) and it was extended for 10 years until 2013. Due to visa pages running out, I renewed my passport in 2010 in Dubai and was issued another passport until 2020. Through all this I assumed that my police verification was complete at New Delhi address. (remember the policeman came to my house in 2003 ?)

Anyway, my job offer is valid until 1st April so I need to go ASAP! So I followed the advice on this forum and entered PCC address details as same on my passport. I am in New Delhi now but have been living at a different address (same police commissioners' office, however) for the past 1 year 1 month. (I have address proof for the same)

However, because I read that the PCC is issued immediately if the address is same as the passport, I applied with the same address. No one asked me anything at the PSK (Gurgaon) but finally when the GO saw my application, she said "Okay, you will get an SMS after a week or so". Then I asked her "But I thought I get it on the same day.. ?" and she replied "Your passport was issued abroad so even if the address is same - it takes time"

My heart sank!!

The acknowledgement printout now says that there will be a police verification at the address I entered. (I don't live there anymore!)

Now what can I do to fix this situation ? Is it just a case of the police sending the old file over ? Either way, I think the reason I put the passport address (to save time..) is now lost and I will have to go through a longer process - any idea what this might be ?

I hope I don't go to jail.. am very scared! I know it is my fault for lying on the application and I regret it a LOT! I just want to understand now what I should do... 


What should I do ? Anyone faced this situation before ?!!


----------



## liksah (Mar 7, 2014)

Anyone ?


----------



## gkkumar (Feb 24, 2014)

liksah said:


> Anyone ?


Sorry buddy. 

1. You may well need to cancel the application and apply for a new one with correct address - not very sure. E

2. Explain the situation to the police verification officer - he may well suggest you a solution. 

3. Give me your email. Will suggest.


----------



## gkkumar (Feb 24, 2014)

Hello guys,

Have a situation here. Am confused. 

I have lodged my application for PCC on 3rd March 2014. I was said that pre-verification is pending and will receive a SMS to collect the PCC on future date. 

On 3rd March 2014 itself I visited the District HQ Police station and requested the staff over there to expedite my PCC process. On the same day I received the SMS - that my verification has been initiated. 

The verification was done on 7th March 2014, but on the same day I received another SMS - that my verification has been initiated. 

Am just confused here. Can somebody throw some light why I received the SMS twice and which is right ? 

Thanks in advance !


----------



## liksah (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks for the helpful info @gkkumar. I've PMed you my email address.

If anyone else has any suggestions for my situation do please let me know. I will try and resolve this issue on Monday as passport offices are closed on weekends..


----------



## tikna (Aug 8, 2013)

liksah said:


> Thanks for the helpful info @gkkumar. I've PMed you my email address.
> 
> If anyone else has any suggestions for my situation do please let me know. I will try and resolve this issue on Monday as passport offices are closed on weekends..


Hi, 

I dont think they would go to your address. My passport is issued overseas and when I applied for my PCC from overseas it did took a while (15 days) but no verification was done at home. No police officer came to my house. I guess they just check the records online. Hope that helps.

Don't worry too much


----------



## liksah (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi tikna

Thanks for your help! I really hope that is the case.

You applied for the PCC from overseas though, right ?

Did you have an Indian address on the passport ? I think because I applied here (in New Delhi), they decided to do a reverification  My passport was issued from Dubai so for some reason something triggered a reverification..


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

Is there a validity period of Police Clearance Certificate ?


----------



## anm (Apr 6, 2011)

About2013 said:


> Is there a validity period of Police Clearance Certificate ?


Yes it's one year from the date of issue


----------



## tikna (Aug 8, 2013)

liksah said:


> Hi tikna
> 
> Thanks for your help! I really hope that is the case.
> 
> ...



Yes I applied from Melbourne. 
Good luck and I hope you don't have any dramas.


----------



## aazo001 (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi All,

Please guide me on some of my queries. Is is necessary that husband and wife's PCC should be filed with the same address?? My passport is in current address and my wife's passport has her prior permanent address. Can we get both our PCCs from our individual addresses ? as we do not have address proof for my wife with my current address and it will take long time to get one acceptable by PSK.

Please guide me.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

the india pcc system is totally crack and big headeache.....

if u r newly wed.. than they may ask to surrender yor passport also....to change yor name with wife behind....


----------



## dev_aus (Nov 30, 2013)

I think address and marital status are not mentioned on the PCC. Wife and husband can walk in on two different days and give it a try. 

Regards,
VC.


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

aazo001 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please guide me on some of my queries. Is is necessary that husband and wife's PCC should be filed with the same address?? My passport is in current address and my wife's passport has her prior permanent address. Can we get both our PCCs from our individual addresses ? as we do not have address proof for my wife with my current address and it will take long time to get one acceptable by PSK.
> 
> Please guide me.


Yes you can


----------



## RDKalra (Aug 8, 2012)

I too have a question in regards to PCC and was hoping if someone can answer that for me. A case officer has been assigned to my application and he has asked for PCC and medicals to be submitted in 28 days time. Medical I have already taken care, however, when I go to Passport office website to apply for PCC, it says the available date is after 45 days only. 

Is that the process? Can it be expedited somehow? If NO, can I send my CO the proof that PCC is applied for and it will be 50-55 days before I can submit it to him finally.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

RDKalra said:


> I too have a question in regards to PCC and was hoping if someone can answer that for me. A case officer has been assigned to my application and he has asked for PCC and medicals to be submitted in 28 days time. Medical I have already taken care, however, when I go to Passport office website to apply for PCC, it says the available date is after 45 days only.
> 
> Is that the process? Can it be expedited somehow? If NO, can I send my CO the proof that PCC is applied for and it will be 50-55 days before I can submit it to him finally.


Yes, you can send CO that this will take so much time - with the proof if you can so extend the grace period.
In Delhi, I believe you don't need to take the date, just fill the application online and print and bring it on any working day to passport office.. well that was an year ago.. things might have changed, but 45 days is too long! Call them up to confirm..


----------



## karnavidyut (Oct 22, 2013)

superm said:


> Yes, you can send CO that this will take so much time - with the proof if you can so extend the grace period.
> In Delhi, I believe you don't need to take the date, just fill the application online and print and bring it on any working day to passport office.. well that was an year ago.. things might have changed, but 45 days is too long! Call them up to confirm..


I have just applied for PCC from Mumbai and if you look at the website of passport seva it clearly mentions that PCC falls under walking category. 
You may take whatever appointment is available, just take a print and walk into the PSK the very next day instead of waiting for your appointment date. If the security guard stops you, just mention that PCC is supposed to be walkin. Bear in mind that you will need to go between 9 and 10:30. The earlier the better for you as you dont have to wait to go inside anyways (since you are a walkin person)
If there was recently a police verification done at your address then you should be able to happily get the PCC letter on the same day else it will go through the same old crappy procedure that you experienced when you applied for a passport for the first time  (which has happened with me and hence the cribbing  )


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

I have a question on the passport details - My passport has the latest address and my wife's name has been included as well. However, my wife's passport still has the old address and my name is not included as well. Will this create a problem? Do i need to ask her to apply for a new passport with new address? I have the marriage certificate.


----------



## karnavidyut (Oct 22, 2013)

bond_bhai said:


> I have a question on the passport details - My passport has the latest address and my wife's name has been included as well. However, my wife's passport still has the old address and my name is not included as well. Will this create a problem? Do i need to ask her to apply for a new passport with new address? I have the marriage certificate.


Yes it was exactly the same case for us and they didnt accept her PCC application inspite of showing the original marriage certificate and my passport which has her name.....
They asked to apply for a new passport with the spouse name included.....


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

karnavidyut said:


> Yes it was exactly the same case for us and they didnt accept her PCC application inspite of showing the original marriage certificate and my passport which has her name.....
> They asked to apply for a new passport with the spouse name included.....


Thats bad news 
So i have to apply for a new passport for my wife?


----------



## karnavidyut (Oct 22, 2013)

bond_bhai said:


> Thats bad news
> So i have to apply for a new passport for my wife?


Yes I guess you will need to apply for a passport but try applying for Pcc first and apply for passport if they ask you to... 
Some Ppl have also succeeded by changing the marital status on the form to single


----------



## gaurav19sood (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi evryone, I submitted my visa application on March 11 and in a couple days I also uploaded all the relevant docs but until now I haven't heard anything back from them. Even a CO hasnt been allocated. Are these normal timelines???


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

gaurav19sood said:


> Hi evryone, I submitted my visa application on March 11 and in a couple days I also uploaded all the relevant docs but until now I haven't heard anything back from them. Even a CO hasnt been allocated. Are these normal timelines???


Yes. 7-8 weeks for CO allocation!


----------



## RDKalra (Aug 8, 2012)

I submitted my PCC application on 04th April and the police verification was done in 2 days, however, there is no further communication from Passport office. Can I walk in to Passport Office to collect the same or wait until they SMS or email me, as that is what was told to me by the officer. Someone even said that it will be sent by courier. Could someone please advise..


----------



## karnavidyut (Oct 22, 2013)

RDKalra said:


> I submitted my PCC application on 04th April and the police verification was done in 2 days, however, there is no further communication from Passport office. Can I walk in to Passport Office to collect the same or wait until they SMS or email me, as that is what was told to me by the officer. Someone even said that it will be sent by courier. Could someone please advise..


Check at the passport office if they have received a clear response from Police....if they have then you should be able to go and get it ....But if that was the case you should have received an sms .....they have probably not yet scanned and uploaded the police verification report for Passport office to access....If you are unable to find out by other means your only option may be to visit the PSK and find out whats happened with your PCC application.
worst case file an RTI application to find the status....


----------



## RDKalra (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks. I am assuming they would not have uploaded the docs yet. My wifez PCC application was filed after 2 days of mine however the police verification was done only today (after 8 days). Guess due to general elections in Delhi-NCR things were moving slower than expected. I shall wait until friday and then walk in to passport office to see whats going on with my PCC.


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

Guys, Do i need to carry the "Invite Letter" or any such docs for PCC in Bangalore? I haven't been assigned a CO yet, so i cannot get a mail from CO requesting for one. What should i do in this case? Any help?


----------



## ykps (Sep 1, 2013)

In my case, they harassed me to get a checklist. I gave the visa application page copy and pcc requirements page for india from immi site. That was enough. Pcc will be given on the same day if the address on the passport and present address are same.


----------



## passi84 (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi,

I need PCC from Gurgaon for me and my wife. Address on my passport is not my current address, but I have telephone bill on my name so I can get the PCC, but the problem is I don't have any address proof on my wife's name... can someone please guide what I can do to get the PCC for my wife (fyi..she has hdfc bank acct that has current address but I guess that wont work).

Please advice.

PS : Is it fine if I get the pcc for me and my wife from my hometown as address on passport is for my hometown.


----------



## karnavidyut (Oct 22, 2013)

passi84 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need PCC from Gurgaon for me and my wife. Address on my passport is not my current address, but I have telephone bill on my name so I can get the PCC, but the problem is I don't have any address proof on my wife's name... can someone please guide what I can do to get the PCC for my wife (fyi..she has hdfc bank acct that has current address but I guess that wont work).
> 
> ...


Yes you could apply from your home town but there have been cases they've asked for police verification even if the passport address is same. So keep that in mind if you're OK with that then go ahead you should be OK and your document requirement will be reduced significantly


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

ykps said:


> In my case, they harassed me to get a checklist. I gave the visa application page copy and pcc requirements page for india from immi site. That was enough. Pcc will be given on the same day if the address on the passport and present address are same.


When you say "application page copy", you mean the one where it says "View Application" on the online visa app? Is that the one or something else?

Thanks


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

bond_bhai said:


> When you say "application page copy", you mean the one where it says "View Application" on the online visa app? Is that the one or something else?
> 
> Thanks


Bengaluru guys, Any suggestions on what to carry?


----------



## karnavidyut (Oct 22, 2013)

bond_bhai said:


> Bengaluru guys, Any suggestions on what to carry?


Please use the below URL to find out the documents that you will need: 

https://portal1.passportindia.gov.in/AppOnlineProject/docAdvisorSecure/attachmentAdvisorInp

The list of acceptable address proofs are at the below URL: 
https://portal1.passportindia.gov.i...ubDocID=7001&confirmDOB=DOBVarYes&minorFlag=0


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

I know that link, there is not mention of "visa" letter or anything. But people have been sent back because they haven't carried one. Thats the reason why i am asking out here.


----------



## karnavidyut (Oct 22, 2013)

bond_bhai said:


> I know that link, there is not mention of "visa" letter or anything. But people have been sent back because they haven't carried one. Thats the reason why i am asking out here.


In that case just take a print of your receipt for payment of visa fees. That should be sufficient and in addition take a print of the web page from DIBP mentioning the requirement of PCC for all visa applications like this. 
If they try to send you back, put a good amount of argument before giving up.......You can try mentioning that no where is it mentioned on the PSK website!
Its ridiculous they should all have one standard process and follow the same, they shouldnt be asking for any extra documents unnecessarily at certain PSKs


----------



## chennaiguy (Nov 13, 2013)

I am not sure about Bengaluru PSKs but in Chennai PSks if your current address is not different than the one in your passport, all you have to carry is 

1. Application Receipt page (page with barcode, appointment time and application details) printed from the PSK website 
2. 1 photocopy of self attested passport bio pages (1st and last page). 

That's it.


----------



## psuresh0207 (Jul 9, 2013)

bond_bhai said:


> Bengaluru guys, Any suggestions on what to carry?


Hi bond_bhai,

I have recently applied for the PCC in Bangalore PSK. You can carry the pcc requirements page for india from immi site which they have accepted without any questions.

Also for everyone to note, even if the the address on the passport and the current address are same, if there was no police verification done during the passport issue, they will not give the PCC on the same day but only after the police verfication this time.

-Suresh.


----------



## EasyBoy (Jul 2, 2013)

I booked appointment for india PCC and also done with Police verification nearly about 10 days ago, but, still i am waiting for PCC. I tracked my status through passportserva portal, but same message every time "You will get the email/sms when your application is completed".

It has been total more than 1 month and no update. When should i expect to get PCC?
Anyone from Ahmedabad/Gujarat?


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

EasyBoy said:


> I booked appointment for india PCC and also done with Police verification nearly about 10 days ago, but, still i am waiting for PCC. I tracked my status through passportserva portal, but same message every time "You will get the email/sms when your application is completed".
> 
> It has been total more than 1 month and no update. When should i expect to get PCC?
> Anyone from Ahmedabad/Gujarat?


I got the PCC after two months. Just go and check with your police station to find out if they have already sent your file to the Crime Branch. From here they send the report to PSK and upon receiving a clean report, PSK guys will issue PCC.

Regards
Amit


----------



## RDKalra (Aug 8, 2012)

My case is no different from yours. Its been 20 days and PCC status has not changed yet, though I must add the physical police verification was done within 2 days.
My application was submitted at Ghaziabad/UP.


----------



## EasyBoy (Jul 2, 2013)

amitk0703 said:


> I got the PCC after two months. Just go and check with your police station to find out if they have already sent your file to the Crime Branch. From here they send the report to PSK and upon receiving a clean report, PSK guys will issue PCC.
> 
> Regards
> Amit


Thanks Amit for your prompt reply.
Are you from Ahmedabad/Gujarat?
During the verification i have asked inspector and he said that the process will be done within 1 week or so. But, i will check with them.

Thanks a lot for your help.


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

EasyBoy said:


> Thanks Amit for your prompt reply.
> Are you from Ahmedabad/Gujarat?
> During the verification i have asked inspector and he said that the process will be done within 1 week or so. But, i will check with them.
> 
> Thanks a lot for your help.


I got my PCC from Mumbai Police. Did you give them money? unethical and unprofessional but this is how they work.....you know what I mean? In our country one week can stretch to 1 month very easily 

Amit


----------



## EasyBoy (Jul 2, 2013)

. Nope, I didnt give any money. He didnt ask for it. They take money for new passport.
There were few more people before me but nobody gave him anything.


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

Hello Guys,

i have a question about India PCC. I stay in Chandigarh, shifted into our own accomodation in April 2012 but did not get any proofs made on this address. When I book for PCC online: Its asks if your passport address is same as PCC address; to hich I should answer no, then it asks for some documents. The problem is that I have no document. My mother has all proofs on this address but I do not have. Is their any solution to this?

Regards


----------



## koleth (Jul 22, 2011)

Seniors,
Need a help.... 
Could any one please let me know what is the process for PCC in Bangalore?

Is it that we have to get it done from Passport Office? if yes then please pass me the link from where i can download the form for the same, let me know what documents do i need to carry while going & do i have to take an appointment.

or 

Do i have to get this from Commissioner office? if yes then please pass me the link from where i can download the form for the same and let me know the procedure please

Thanks in advance


----------



## dev_aus (Nov 30, 2013)

Hi,

Passport Seva, Ministry of External Affairs, Government of India

register at this site, login and create an application online and submit it. No need to pay on-line.
Take a print of this filled application and walk into the PSK in them morning, preferable should be in the walkin queue before 9AM. The passport website has a feature called Document Advisor. It will provide the list of documents needed. 

Other option is you can pay online and get an appointment and visit the PSK accordingly.

Regards,
VC.


----------



## karnavidyut (Oct 22, 2013)

dev_aus said:


> Hi,
> 
> Passport Seva, Ministry of External Affairs, Government of India
> 
> ...


Just a few corrections here....

It is not "preferable" but rather "you have to go" in the morning between 9 AM and 10:30 AM. Walkins are not allowed at any other times in the day....

If you pay and get appointment for later you can still go walkin the very next day at the PSK and you do not have to wait for your appointment date


----------



## psuresh0207 (Jul 9, 2013)

dev_aus said:


> Hi,
> 
> Passport Seva, Ministry of External Affairs, Government of India
> 
> ...


Just one more correction. We have to submit the application and take the printout of the generated Application Reference Number (ARN).

-Suresh.


----------



## MilanPS (Sep 3, 2013)

Folks,

My wife has applied for the PCC from Ghaziabad PSK on 15-Apr'14 and my passport has been re-issued on 23-Apr'14 (post police-verification condition). 

My understanding is that both my police-verification as well as my wife's PCC will follow the same route of -> PSK -> SP office -> local police station -> LIU & back

After which, my wife will need to just go and collect the certificate from PSK but I'll need to submit the online PCC application and walk-in to the Ghaziabad PSK to get my PCC certificate by hand.

Is there an approx timeline when I should expect the PCC issuance for both of us? Or leave it to the heavens above... also is there a way to pacify the whole process?


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

MilanPS said:


> Folks,
> 
> My wife has applied for the PCC from Ghaziabad PSK on 15-Apr'14 and my passport has been re-issued on 23-Apr'14 (post police-verification condition).
> 
> ...


There have been a few changes how PSK operates in the recent years. The police verification is done physically and the local police uploads the "findings" online and then forwarded to commissioner's office. One more verification and then sent to back PSK. If this was done during your previous passport issuance then the PCC would be faster. If not, well, it depends on the efficiency of the local police and how fast they do the verification etc.


----------



## RDKalra (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi MilanPS, I also applied for PCC in Ghaziabad PSK and its been 22 days and therz been no progress. Do you know where the commissoner or SPoffice is for Noida/ Gautam budh nagar district as I was planning to go there and follow up on Monday..


----------



## MilanPS (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi RDKalra: The SSP/SP office for both Noida and Ghaziabad is on Hapur road in Ghaziabad, you might want to use google maps to check the exact location.
Pls. let me know what you came up with on your visit there? Any and all leads shall be more than welcome.


----------



## pooja.lohkane (Aug 25, 2013)

*Address in PCC*

hi,

i wnted to knw is the address in the PCC important.?my passport is reissued recently and my address is same as the one before marriage(Permanent address).
So if i keep the address same while applying for PCC i will get the PCC the same day.

My husband will be getting the PCC on the current address we r staying as he has the address proofs.

will both our address on PCC being different create a problem.?


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

MilanPS said:


> Hi RDKalra: The SSP/SP office for both Noida and Ghaziabad is on Hapur road in Ghaziabad, you might want to use google maps to check the exact location.
> Pls. let me know what you came up with on your visit there? Any and all leads shall be more than welcome.


No milan your information is wrong, for PCC a noida resident has to go to FRRO office which is in the opposite side of thr niruals of sector 4 or 5

I am a resident of noida and got my pcc issued in 5 weeks... and to check the status of it I had to visit FRRO office in noida. .


----------



## MilanPS (Sep 3, 2013)

Chiku2006: Thanks for the correction, I might be wrong but what I said was told to me by the SHO of my area police chowki, he may be wrong and might have misguided me too.

RDKalra: Pls pardon me, chiku has the hands-on experience and you should follow suit.


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

pooja.lohkane said:


> hi,
> 
> i wnted to knw is the address in the PCC important.?my passport is reissued recently and my address is same as the one before marriage(Permanent address).
> So if i keep the address same while applying for PCC i will get the PCC the same day.
> ...


Hi pooja

PCC doesn't contain any address on it so it's ok to havr PCC from the different addresses however it should be from the same Passport office. .

Chiku


----------



## pooja.lohkane (Aug 25, 2013)

chiku2006 said:


> Hi pooja
> 
> PCC doesn't contain any address on it so it's ok to havr PCC from the different addresses however it should be from the same Passport office. .
> 
> Chiku


Ohh awsummmm thanks alot chiku


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2014)

Let me share my PCC Experience.

My current address and passport address was dfferent. Initially i thotnof getting it done from current location - Gurgaon but i am well aware of the people over there and it would unnecessarily delay my application. So finalised to get it done from my passport address - Ahmedabad. 

D Day:
Got appointment booked for monday ie 21st april and went to PSK hoping to receive PCC on sake day itself.... But to my surprise Police reverification was initiated. Good, then i approached APO informing abt my situation. He was kind enough to guide me to approach Commissioner's office. I straightway went there and spoke with the police. He directed me to approach local police station. I visited local police station, spoke with the guy overlooking this. Just as things works in India, i had to follow the same. My file was pulled by evening on the same day. Went with all the documents and a witness the next day ie 22nd. All formalities done, the local guy told me to collect the next day ie 23rd. Collected the file, went to commisioner's office and handed over the file to the person to whom i was told to. Came back home and surprise surprise..... After 3 hrs, i received a sms stating that my pcc is ready for collection from psk..... I was surprised!!!!!! Withing 3 days i had done with the process and collected my pcc on 24th. These guys were truly professional.... had to pay but got the work dine without any hassles.....

Tips:
U can get PCC done provided you have all the documents to prove it... I am talking about cases similar to mine.... I had provided - latest electricity bill, previous years property tax, driving license and pan card....
If verfication is initiated, dont rely on these guys to get your work done since they handle hundreds of such application every day... This i can say from wht i had seen in commissioner's office. Dont wait for the local police guy to call u for verification, visit them. Understand the maximum delay can be from local police station if they delay in initiate verification and most importantly sending the report back to commissioner's office. The mode of report is paper based between them and online between psk and commissioner's office.


Observation:

If your passport have been issued before 2010 then be prepared for re-verfication. This is what i feel because PSK have started recently so that dont expect them to have these records. Mine was issued in 2005 but this depends on state to state.


PCC doesnt mention address except for your name, gaurdian name, place of issue of passport, issuing authority and the country for which pcc is requested.


----------



## karnavidyut (Oct 22, 2013)

I had applied for my PCC a month ago and this is still pending Police verification status although the actual police verification took place a couple of weeks ago. We have seen that many folks have experienced the same thing. I am going to try putting some pressure through RTI act. Hopefully the processing will take place smoothly since the officials will have answer some difficult questions otherwise. 

If your application is being unnecessarily delayed without any valid reasons, you may want to try submitting an RTI application with a fee payment of 10 Rs. 
The URL is below: 
https://rtionline.gov.in/index.php
RTI can be submitted for anything including passport issue or PCC issue

I submitted an RTI application today with the following questions: 
Dear Sir/Madam,

This is an RTI application for my PCC application File number XXXXXXXXXXX at ____ PSK on 28th March 2014. 

1) Please provide the daily progress made on my application since submission of application.
2) Please provide the names and designations of the officers who have taken action on my application and along with the action taken and on what dates? Also please provide the time duration my file was lying with them to be serviced and the reason for action not being taken on time. 
3) What is the stipulated time frame laid out for completing police verification and delivering Police Clearance certificate?
4) What is the stipulated time frame laid out for replying to query/information sought by applicants?
5) As the status stands now, how much time more is required to deliver the police clearance certificate? What steps are pending from now? 
6) What actions would be taken to ensure the remaining processing happens in time?

I will keep the forum posted......


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2014)

karnavidyut said:


> I had applied for my PCC a month ago and this is still pending Police verification status although the actual police verification took place a couple of weeks ago. We have seen that many folks have experienced the same thing. I am going to try putting some pressure through RTI act. Hopefully the processing will take place smoothly since the officials will have answer some difficult questions otherwise.
> 
> If your application is being unnecessarily delayed without any valid reasons, you may want to try submitting an RTI application with a fee payment of 10 Rs.
> The URL is below:
> ...


Just my say.... Whts the point of chasing these guys.... Its not going to do any good except for delay. I would suggest better approach these guys and understand where is the delay.... I did the same.

Rest its upto you


----------



## karnavidyut (Oct 22, 2013)

cb2406 said:


> Just my say.... Whts the point of chasing these guys.... Its not going to do any good except for delay. I would suggest better approach these guys and understand where is the delay.... I did the same.
> 
> Rest its upto you


Yea i saw your good write up detailing your experience and success story with the PCC.....The problem is that I cannot "stand" these guys and dealing directly with them would be my last resort.....Just a personal preference....Hope you understand what i mean  
Atleast I am not in a hurry till i get a CO allocated to my case


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2014)

Wishing you a speedy and hassle free PCC


----------



## MilanPS (Sep 3, 2013)

cb2406 said:


> Just my say.... Whts the point of chasing these guys.... Its not going to do any good except for delay. I would suggest better approach these guys and understand where is the delay.... I did the same.
> 
> Rest its upto you


Very rightly said, had the system been as responsive & efficient, we wouldn't have been immigrating ... would we?

I had to run around them on this saturday to find whether our files have come to police station from SSP office, then had to sign some forms & request them to move our files back from police station to SSP office, I have already made arrangements in SSP office for our files to get picked-up and sent to LIU office and then sent back to SSP office, when it'll finally get updated to the regional passport office which will in turn tip-off the PSK and I'll receive the SMS for collecting my PCC.

Long & tiring process but we've to live with it ... so just one suggestion, trace your files, and keep a close watch and keep up the pace with them ... its' your work and only you are responsible for it ...


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

MilanPS said:


> Very rightly said, had the system been as responsive & efficient, we wouldn't have been immigrating ... would we?
> 
> I had to run around them on this saturday to find whether our files have come to police station from SSP office, then had to sign some forms & request them to move our files back from police station to SSP office, I have already made arrangements in SSP office for our files to get picked-up and sent to LIU office and then sent back to SSP office, when it'll finally get updated to the regional passport office which will in turn tip-off the PSK and I'll receive the SMS for collecting my PCC.
> 
> Long & tiring process but we've to live with it ... so just one suggestion, trace your files, and keep a close watch and keep up the pace with them ... its' your work and only you are responsible for it ...


I am surprised that you had to run around.... and most of all everything happens online then why file pushing took place in your case. I know of this because I went through the same process and I had to just visit the FRRO office in Noida to get the status and understand time frame of this entire thing.. they told me it will take 4-5 weeks and PCC was ready bang on in the 5th week..


----------



## karnavidyut (Oct 22, 2013)

chiku2006 said:


> I am surprised that you had to run around.... and most of all everything happens online then why file pushing took place in your case. I know of this because I went through the same process and I had to just visit the FRRO office in Noida to get the status and understand time frame of this entire thing.. they told me it will take 4-5 weeks and PCC was ready bang on in the 5th week..


Thats really nice to hear! I guess I'll get it soon too then


----------



## MilanPS (Sep 3, 2013)

chiku2006 said:


> I am surprised that you had to run around.... and most of all everything happens online then why file pushing took place in your case. I know of this because I went through the same process and I had to just visit the FRRO office in Noida to get the status and understand time frame of this entire thing.. they told me it will take 4-5 weeks and PCC was ready bang on in the 5th week..


Yes, your'e right, ideally it should take 4-5 weeks only but mine has to be done in ghaziabad, and believe me its' a different world here ... I've been told at the police station that it takes anywhere between 2-3 months which is just too much to handle.

Also, I have filed my visa application on 15-Mar and the only documents pending for upload on DIBP website are the PCCs for me & my wife, now I am expecting the CO to get assigned any day now and if the PCCs are not available it might further infuse un-necessary delay in getting the grant.
So, I want to make sure that our PCCs are also uploaded before the CO moves in ...


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

MilanPS said:


> Yes, your'e right, ideally it should take 4-5 weeks only but mine has to be done in ghaziabad, and believe me its' a different world here ... I've been told at the police station that it takes anywhere between 2-3 months which is just too much to handle.
> 
> Also, I have filed my visa application on 15-Mar and the only documents pending for upload on DIBP website are the PCCs for me & my wife, now I am expecting the CO to get assigned any day now and if the PCCs are not available it might further infuse un-necessary delay in getting the grant.
> So, I want to make sure that our PCCs are also uploaded before the CO moves in ...


All the best mate !!


----------



## nkrana (Dec 2, 2013)

Guys,

Please guide on the PCC. Can I directly walkin to the SSP office of the district and get it done from there because one of my friend got from SSP and He got his PR with out any hassle.

Regards


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

nkrana said:


> Guys,
> 
> Please guide on the PCC. Can I directly walkin to the SSP office of the district and get it done from there because one of my friend got from SSP and He got his PR with out any hassle.
> 
> Regards


You will have follow the protocol. .. if this was possible then everyone will walk inyo SSP's office and get the work done


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2014)

nkrana said:


> Guys,
> 
> Please guide on the PCC. Can I directly walkin to the SSP office of the district and get it done from there because one of my friend got from SSP and He got his PR with out any hassle.
> 
> Regards


I dont think that will be considered by CO, instead follow the correct process. I think you have not received the invite yet so you have time in hand to deal with this.

Try getting all the documents in place (coloured scan/notarised colour copies) and check whether you have sufficient limit in Credit Card to apply for visa fees, if not then try arranging. These are very critical points tht you need to be prepared. Parallely, process for PCC. So once you receive Invite its just a matter of a click here and upload there


----------



## MilanPS (Sep 3, 2013)

chiku2006 said:


> All the best mate !!


Thanks chiku. Just noticed, you got the co assigned today, way to go mate...
Which team? And did he/she ask for any additional document or any other requirement?


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

MilanPS said:


> Thanks chiku. Just noticed, you got the co assigned today, way to go mate...
> Which team? And did he/she ask for any additional document or any other requirement?


Nothing, I had front loaded everything. .. so nothing was asked man. Its from team 2 gsm Adelaide


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

hello friends.

i am in hope that i will get an invite in next round. hence i would like to arrange all the documents prior to invite (i might be a little optimistic here) 

I have few questions:
1. Can i ask for my pcc before invite. if yes, for how long is pcc valid?
2. i am moving to Pune this weekend. What issues are seen in changing a location. Do i have to ask pcc from pune or my current lication viz Chandigarh.
3. Can someone guide me on the link which details all documents. I would like to arrange everything before i leave. 
4. i have been asked to get my 457 (employee sponsored visa). Do you see any issue 457 impacting 189 filing or vice versa?

Regards
Ashish


----------



## karnavidyut (Oct 22, 2013)

chiku2006 said:


> Nothing, I had front loaded everything. .. so nothing was asked man. Its from team 2 gsm Adelaide


Just curious......usually people come to know that a CO has been assigned because they ask something from the applicant....You have mentioned they didnt ask anything since you had uploaded everything....How did you come to know that a CO had been assigned then? I assume they would have just emailed stating they are looking into your application and will get back if anything needed?


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

karnavidyut said:


> Just curious......usually people come to know that a CO has been assigned because they ask something from the applicant....You have mentioned they didnt ask anything since you had uploaded everything....How did you come to know that a CO had been assigned then? I assume they would have just emailed stating they are looking into your application and will get back if anything needed?


No karan, in my case 10th week had started and there was no sign of the CO.. my agent had sent an email and thats how we came to know that we already have one in place


----------



## karnavidyut (Oct 22, 2013)

chiku2006 said:


> No karan, in my case 10th week had started and there was no sign of the CO.. my agent had sent an email and thats how we came to know that we already have one in place


Aah I see......Thanks for clarifying
So your grant is just around the corner then 
All the best! Hope you get it soon 

The only thing pending for me is the PCC and I hope it happens smoothly just like in your case


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

karnavidyut said:


> Aah I see......Thanks for clarifying
> So your grant is just around the corner then
> All the best! Hope you get it soon
> 
> The only thing pending for me is the PCC and I hope it happens smoothly just like in your case


Thanks for your wishes karan!!

You will have your PCC soon dont worry !!


----------



## RDKalra (Aug 8, 2012)

Finally!!!! I got that SMS I have been waiting for from PSK Ghaziabad, that your PCC is now ready for collection. It took 25 days for all procedures to be completed. This brings up another question of whether PSK will hand over my PCC to my wife as I am currently travelling and cannot collect it myself. Please advise....


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

RDKalra said:


> Finally!!!! I got that SMS I have been waiting for from PSK Ghaziabad, that your PCC is now ready for collection. It took 25 days for all procedures to be completed. This brings up another question of whether PSK will hand over my PCC to my wife as I am currently travelling and cannot collect it myself. Please advise....


No they will not as they need to stamp your passport while handing over the document and you need to sign the counter foil


----------



## RDKalra (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks Chiku. In that case it will be a few days before i can go and collect it....


----------



## karnavidyut (Oct 22, 2013)

RDKalra said:


> Finally!!!! I got that SMS I have been waiting for from PSK Ghaziabad, that your PCC is now ready for collection. It took 25 days for all procedures to be completed. This brings up another question of whether PSK will hand over my PCC to my wife as I am currently travelling and cannot collect it myself. Please advise....


Wow!!!...Considering all the bad things people on this forum have said about Ghaziabad cops, that is really good speed 
However nobody else can collect the PCC on your behalf as I understand.....But now that your police verification is done I think you can collect whenever you want once you are back home from travel


----------



## fullerms (Oct 27, 2013)

*Validity period for PCC*

Hi all,

I want to check if there is any validity period for a PCC issued in India?


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

fullerms said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I want to check if there is any validity period for a PCC issued in India?


It is 6 months


----------



## kelappan (Mar 5, 2014)

fullerms said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I want to check if there is any validity period for a PCC issued in India?


The validity of PCC issued in India is 6 months. when ur visa is granted, the last date of entry to aussie will be the date, 1 year from the date in your PCC.


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

kelappan said:


> The validity of PCC issued in India is 6 months. when ur visa is granted, the last date of entry to aussie will be the date, 1 year from the date in your PCC.


1 year from the date of either PCC or medicals whichever is earlier


----------



## MilanPS (Sep 3, 2013)

chiku2006 said:


> No karan, in my case 10th week had started and there was no sign of the CO.. my agent had sent an email and thats how we came to know that we already have one in place


chiku: How did your agent get to know? if you didn't in the 1st place??? Does your application state that it is being represented by the agent? and does it have the agent's mailID rather than yours??? Just curious ...


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

MilanPS said:


> chiku: How did your agent get to know? if you didn't in the 1st place??? Does your application state that it is being represented by the agent? and does it have the agent's mailID rather than yours??? Just curious ...


While lodging a visa you give representation rights to your agent and authorise him / her to communicate on behalf of you. ... thats when my agent sent an email and came to know..


----------



## MilanPS (Sep 3, 2013)

karnavidyut said:


> Wow!!!...Considering all the bad things people on this forum have said about Ghaziabad cops, that is really good speed
> However nobody else can collect the PCC on your behalf as I understand.....But now that your police verification is done I think you can collect whenever you want once you are back home from travel


Great, good for Mr. Kalra but its' just the Ghaziabad PSK, I'm sure ghaziabad administration or police or LIU had no involvement in his case. 

However, in my case, my wife's PCC is still pending since 15-Apr & my police-verification since 24-Apr, with no clue even after spending 2 days running around the police stations when we know its' hardly a 2 day task, I would't call it good by any way... It comes in 4-5 weeks everywhere, efficiency is when you can cut down on unnecessary delays which is rampant in ghaziabad because nothing moves unless palms are greased. I wasn't amazed to see people queuing in the police station just to check where their PCC or police verification is held-up even after 2-3 months, that way I'm considering myself lucky, long way to go ...


----------



## MilanPS (Sep 3, 2013)

chiku2006 said:


> While lodging a visa you give representation rights to your agent and authorise him / her to communicate on behalf of you. ... thats when my agent sent an email and came to know..


Great, that's just what I thought ... is that a recommended practice to check with DIAC for checking the status if we don't see any movement in 9-10 weeks?


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

MilanPS said:


> Great, that's just what I thought ... is that a recommended practice to check with DIAC for checking the status if we don't see any movement in 9-10 weeks?


I think it is better to get in touch and find out as CO allocation normally happens in 7 weeks time...


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2014)

Hi,

Please guide under which Document-Type should i upload Indian PCC? Is it Overseas Police Clearance - National or Overseas Police Clearance - State/Local


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2014)

cb2406 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please guide under which Document-Type should i upload Indian PCC? Is it Overseas Police Clearance - National or Overseas Police Clearance - State/Local


Anyone?


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

cb2406 said:


> Anyone?


If you got it from PSK, then national


----------



## kelappan (Mar 5, 2014)

cb2406 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please guide under which Document-Type should i upload Indian PCC? Is it Overseas Police Clearance - National or Overseas Police Clearance - State/Local


Overseas Police Clearance is for people, who are indian nationals, working or who had worked abroad for a longer period.


----------



## EasyBoy (Jul 2, 2013)

It has been more than 1 month but still i haven't received anything (applied through Ahmedabad PSK). 
Do you think should i need to put RTI?
Do they mention on PCC the name of the country for which we are applying?


----------



## kelappan (Mar 5, 2014)

EasyBoy said:


> It has been more than 1 month but still i haven't received anything (applied through Ahmedabad PSK).
> Do you think should i need to put RTI?
> Do they mention on PCC the name of the country for which we are applying?


Just follow up with passport seva kendra, from where you have applied. if there is more than a place where you have stayed for the last 3 to 5 years then there can be a time lag. And they do mention in the PCC about the country for which you are applying PCC, they will also mark the same in the Passport.


----------



## EasyBoy (Jul 2, 2013)

I have applied through PSK Ahmedabad. I am living on the same place from last 5 years. I will follow up with PSK. What if i need PCC for more then one country. Do i need to apply again or same PCC will work for all country?


----------



## karnavidyut (Oct 22, 2013)

Finally I am in the situation I dreaded.....CO allocated and asked for PCC....Its been over a month and police verification done at my address physically followed by submitting a long list of documents at the local police station....

Anybody from Mumbai have any contacts they can provide to help speeden up the file being cleared from SP office? I am not sure if SP is the same as Commissioner ?


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

karnavidyut said:


> Finally I am in the situation I dreaded.....CO allocated and asked for PCC....Its been over a month and police verification done at my address physically followed by submitting a long list of documents at the local police station....
> 
> Anybody from Mumbai have any contacts they can provide to help speeden up the file being cleared from SP office? I am not sure if SP is the same as Commissioner ?


Hey congrats buddy

When did you lodge? Please sharw your timeline. . Cant see on my mobile device


----------



## karnavidyut (Oct 22, 2013)

chiku2006 said:


> Hey congrats buddy
> 
> When did you lodge? Please sharw your timeline. . Cant see on my mobile device


here's my timeline so far :

Occupation code: 261311 visa: 189 ACS Applied : 09/11/2013 IELTS Date & Score: 07/12/2013 Overall 8.5 ACS Result received : 18/02/2014 EOI Submitted with 65 points : 19/02/2014 Invite : 24/03/2014 Medicals completed : 26/03/2014 PCC Applied: 28/03/2014 In Progress...
CO allocated Team 8 adelaide RC 01/05/2014


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

EasyBoy said:


> I have applied through PSK Ahmedabad. I am living on the same place from last 5 years. I will follow up with PSK. What if i need PCC for more then one country. Do i need to apply again or same PCC will work for all country?


You will require pcc from each country you lived in during last 10 years.


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

karnavidyut said:


> here's my timeline so far :
> 
> Occupation code: 261311 visa: 189 ACS Applied : 09/11/2013 IELTS Date & Score: 07/12/2013 Overall 8.5 ACS Result received : 18/02/2014 EOI Submitted with 65 points : 19/02/2014 Invite : 24/03/2014 Medicals completed : 26/03/2014 PCC Applied: 28/03/2014 In Progress...
> CO allocated Team 8 adelaide RC 01/05/2014


Get your PCC organised asap, you will have your grant within this month !!!

189 is rocking and grants are coming in pretty fast... all the best mate!!

On another note, recently I have observed that most of the applicants from India have been allocated to Adelaide team... is it a sheer coincidence? ?


----------



## karnavidyut (Oct 22, 2013)

chiku2006 said:


> Get your PCC organised asap, you will have your grant within this month !!!
> 
> 189 is rocking and grants are coming in pretty fast... all the best mate!!
> 
> On another note, recently I have observed that most of the applicants from India have been allocated to Adelaide team... is it a sheer coincidence? ?


Thanks matey! Hoping to get the great Indian PCC soon 
Hope you get your visa soon! all the best

Not sure what algorithm they follow to assign applications to teams but yes it does appear that most cases are going to the adelaide teams....Maybe they handle certain types of applications or certain geographies.....I knew it would be adelaide for me because the acknowledgement of my application on 24th March had the postal address of adelaide


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2014)

EasyBoy said:


> I have applied through PSK Ahmedabad. I am living on the same place from last 5 years. I will follow up with PSK. What if i need PCC for more then one country. Do i need to apply again or same PCC will work for all country?


Hi,

I have also applied thru Abad PSK (Mithakali) and received my PCC in just 3 days eventhough there was a police re-verification initiated. Follow up with local police station and dont wait for them to call you. 

Yes, you require PCC for every country you had stayed for 1 yr.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2014)

Guys,

Need advice... I will be applying for my Wife's PCC from Mumbai. 

Now the situation is that - the address on Wife's passport is of her parent's house and the present address is different (our own house and located in same city). The house is on her name .

When i am applying for PCC - what should i select for Permanent Address and Present Address - Same (as it is in same city) or different?


----------



## EasyBoy (Jul 2, 2013)

cb2406 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have also applied thru Abad PSK (Mithakali) and received my PCC in just 3 days eventhough there was a police re-verification initiated. Follow up with local police station and dont wait for them to call you.
> 
> Yes, you require PCC for every country you had stayed for 1 yr.


Thanks cb2406 for your reply.
Actually my Police verification is done before 1 month ago, but still there is no news.
Same message on website. I might be follow up with PSK (Mithakhali) on monday.
Let see.

I know that i need to get PCC from all countries where i reside more than 6 months.

How come you got PCC too quickly?


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2014)

EasyBoy said:


> Thanks cb2406 for your reply.
> Actually my Police verification is done before 1 month ago, but still there is no news.
> Same message on website. I might be follow up with PSK (Mithakhali) on monday.
> Let see.
> ...


Hi,

Even i was also shocked when i was the sms... i had to grease some palms and work done. 
After applying at PSK, on the same day i visited Shahibaug first and then local police station. Setting done.... Told to carry all the documents alongwith a witness the next day... Completed the formality... 
The next day collected file from local police station and submitted it at Shahibaug to the person overlooking the area... All done in 15 min... came back home and voila after 4 hrs received the sms.

So, conclusion is that you have to follow at all stages particularly at local police station so that they send your files to Commissioner's office. This is where actual delay happens. I think rather than waiting directly visit Shahibaugh (2nd Floor) to know the status.

Rest is upto you...


----------



## EasyBoy (Jul 2, 2013)

So, does that mean after completing Police verification, do i need to collect our file from local police station and submit it to Commissioner office or should i have to follow up with PSK?

Mine verification done at Naranpura Police station.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2014)

EasyBoy said:


> So, does that mean after completing Police verification, do i need to collect our file from local police station and submit it to Commissioner office or should i have to follow up with PSK?
> 
> Mine verification done at Naranpura Police station.


I had limited time with me due to some personal work so i followed up myself and collected the files.

If you want to speed up your process, you can also do so but before that get checked where your file is stuck. if its still with local police station then better collect and submit it at shahibaug. if its at shahibaug then make a visit and get ur work done.

Its entirely upto if u r in no hurry then leave it at their hands or else :car: and start :boink: them.


----------



## EasyBoy (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks for the information. That will definitely help.


----------



## EasyBoy (Jul 2, 2013)

Just got the message that my PCC is ready for collection.


----------



## karnavidyut (Oct 22, 2013)

EasyBoy said:


> Just got the message that my PCC is ready for collection.


That's awesome man! Congrats you didn't really have much trouble with this one 
I visited my local police station and got to know its been sent out to commissioner office.... They took a whole month inspite of the chai paani!


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2014)

EasyBoy said:


> Just got the message that my PCC is ready for collection.


Good... Drop in at PSK by 9 on monday, show acknowledgement letter to the guard. He will guide you to counter 1 ( first right). Collect your token and directly go to counter C on 1st floor. Remember Official at counter C and APO will reach by 10:30 so you have wait for him till then. 

Best of Luck....


----------



## EasyBoy (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks for detail information. What documents do I need to bring with me? And can I collect pcc on behalf of my wife?


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2014)

EasyBoy said:


> Thanks for detail information. What documents do I need to bring with me? And can I collect pcc on behalf of my wife?


As i said acknowledgement letter that they had provided when u left PSK and passport (they will stamp it as well) are the documents tht ned to be carried.

PCC has to be collected in person so your wife has to come.

2 copies of PCC and a stamp in passport is what u will be given.


----------



## trying_aussie (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi 

I intend to apply for 189 in July - because ACS has assessed likewise and I want to claim max points. In that context can someone please guide/advice me if I could apply for PCC now? My passport address is different from my permanent address and I do not stay in my permanent address now - completely different city - so i guess I would get a nice ride in getting PCC - hence the bid to start early.

Please advice.
Thanks.


----------



## pooja.lohkane (Aug 25, 2013)

trying_aussie said:


> Hi
> 
> I intend to apply for 189 in July - because ACS has assessed likewise and I want to claim max points. In that context can someone please guide/advice me if I could apply for PCC now? My passport address is different from my permanent address and I do not stay in my permanent address now - completely different city - so i guess I would get a nice ride in getting PCC - hence the bid to start early.
> 
> ...


I believe u shld only go for the pcc once u get the invite and ur goin to apply for the visa. Dont hurry if u hav all the documents ready for the pcc der shld not be problem. It takes a months tym for u to get the pcc in ur hand.


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

pooja.lohkane said:


> I believe u shld only go for the pcc once u get the invite and ur goin to apply for the visa. Dont hurry if u hav all the documents ready for the pcc der shld not be problem. It takes a months tym for u to get the pcc in ur hand.


ACS alone will take 3 months time. .. PCC is valid for a period of six months only. .


----------



## pooja.lohkane (Aug 25, 2013)

chiku2006 said:


> ACS alone will take 3 months time. .. PCC is valid for a period of six months only. .


Yes exactly and the tym for invite is unknown!!


----------



## trying_aussie (Jul 17, 2013)

thnx guys...


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

cb2406 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Need advice... I will be applying for my Wife's PCC from Mumbai.
> 
> ...


Can anyone respond on the query please. I am sailing in the smae boat.

Regards


----------



## howdidoo (Feb 24, 2014)

We were not permitted to apply for PCC here in Singapore in advance. They wanted to see the Request letter from Immigration officer then only they might process it.

However, in the end, Clearance checks were waived off for us. Not required for India or Singapore.
Maybe since it is 457 visa, hence !


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2014)

*Thane PSK Experience*

Hi,

Please answer my below queries:

1)Can anyone share the experience that they had with Thane PSK.

2)My Wife's passport was re-issued on tatkal basis (addition of my name) 2 yrs back but no police verification was initiated, i suppose since old passport had the same address as in current passport. 

We have bought a house in wife's name in same city but at different place and different police jurisdiction. I had raised this question earlier in forum as to what addresses should i mention as permanent and present address.

Now my question - if i mention passport address as permanent and current address as present, will it initiate a police re-verification.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

cb2406 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please answer my below queries:
> 
> ...


Call the different addresses as A, B, C & D and answer the below questions to suggest an idea.

Your Current Address?
Your Passport Address ?
Wife's Current Address ?
Wife's Passport Address ?
Is your name endorsed in your wife's passport?

I observe that for PCCs in India, there is no hard-and-fast rule. Sometimes they are pushing for Police Verification and sometimes they are not. As per the actual rule, police verification will be initiated if the most-recent passport issued is older than 1 year.

Or simply put, you should get PCC on the current address. For some reason, even though the PCC letter does not have the address printed on it, the PSK officials kept asking me if I needed the letter issued against my current address or the (old) address in my passport. You should always get PCC for the latest and current address.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2014)

lovetosmack said:


> Call the different addresses as A, B, C & D and answer the below questions to suggest an idea.
> 
> Your Current Address?
> Your Passport Address ?
> ...


I have got my PCC but question is regarding my Wife's PCC

Wife's Current Address ? *A*
Wife's Passport Address ? *B*
Is your name endorsed in your wife's passport? *YES*

As i said my wife's passport was re-issued 2 yrs back and had the permanent address as in old passport.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

cb2406 said:


> I have got my PCC but question is regarding my Wife's PCC
> 
> Wife's Current Address ? *A*
> Wife's Passport Address ? *B*
> ...


For PCC, always walk-in with the CURRENT approved address proof and get it issued. They don't care even if you submit your old address passport to them. So, in your case you can walk in with your wife's existing passport and get it done. Like I said, police verification may or may not be initiated. But that's nothing to worry as it won't take much time either ways (guess max. 15 days).

Having said that, you should also think if the CO might question you as to why haven't you changed her PRESENT address on her passport when you got your name endorsed. So, in order to avoid all the confusion, it's better to get the passport reissued with the PRESENT address, with your name in it and also apply for PCC (will be given on the spot on the same day) after you get the new reissued passport. 

That's just me. You may also wait for more suggestions from fellow users.


----------



## MilanPS (Sep 3, 2013)

Perfectly put. Somebody just stated a while ago that the PCC doesn't state any address, so as long as your wife's current passport has your name endorsed, it would be irrespective what address is appearing on it, all you would need is a PCC for her and you're done.

That's purely summing up of my understanding, I still don't have my PCC, though waiting eagerly for more than 3 weeks now ...

Hopefully, total time taken for my wife's PCC would be around 30 days and mine would be around the same, considering the follow-ups, run-ins, personal visits & palm greasing I had to incorporate, that's a bit of an overkill ...


----------



## delvy (Jan 3, 2014)

I just applied for PCC from India and they said since my two passports (current & previous) is issued abroad, they need to do a police verification which may take time. They couldn't find any police verification details in their system.
But for my wife, she got the pcc immediately. because she got her new passport with new address and to issue a new passport in new address, there was a police verification.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2014)

Hi,

Has anyone done PCC from PSK Thane, i tried booking a slot (Wife's PCC) but its giving me slot for June. Can i just walk in at PSK with appointment eventhough its for June.

Please share.


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

cb2406 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anyone done PCC from PSK Thane, i tried booking a slot (Wife's PCC) but its giving me slot for June. Can i just walk in at PSK with appointment eventhough its for June.
> 
> Please share.


You dont need an appointment for PCC


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2014)

chiku2006 said:


> You dont need an appointment for PCC


Have you done from PSK Thane.


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

cb2406 said:


> Have you done from PSK Thane.


No I got it done from PSK Ghaziabad and system remains the same across the nation... please fill in your details online and generate an id. Take a print out of it to your local psk...


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2014)

chiku2006 said:


> No I got it done from PSK Ghaziabad and system remains the same across the nation... please fill in your details online and generate an id. Take a print out of it to your local psk...


Thanks but i want information wrt to PSK Thane. I had got my PCC from hometown and i went there on scheduled appointment date. 

I am more concerned with the security guards at PSKs, not want to argue with them.

Anyone out there.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

@chiku2006: Not all PSKs allow you to walk in. For Hyderabad, you have to take the online appointment.

@cb2406: Having said that, you can try to go to the PSK by around 8am, talk to the security and check if they allow you to walk in like chiku2006 said. They didn't allow that in Hyderabad though.


----------



## MilanPS (Sep 3, 2013)

cb2406 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anyone done PCC from PSK Thane, i tried booking a slot (Wife's PCC) but its giving me slot for June. Can i just walk in at PSK with appointment eventhough its for June.
> 
> Please share.


Here's an excerpt from the passport website for Thane PSK.

Categories of Applicants allowed as “Walk-In with ARN”

Following mentioned categories of applicants are allowed as "Walk-in applicants". (These walk-in categories are not applicable for Tatkaal Applications. Please note below walk-ins will be entertained at Thane Psk between 9:00am to 10:30am only). Applicants falling under these categories need to register Online, fill in the online application form and generate Application Reference Number (ARN) at least one day in advance before visiting the PSK. Such applicants may visit the PSK with required set of documents and a copy of printed ARN sheet. 
Applicants for issue of Police Clearance Certificate (PCC)
Senior Citizens (above 60 years)
Physically challenged applicants (including visually impaired, deaf and mute reporting with certificate)

Hope this helps.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2014)

MilanPS said:


> Here's an excerpt from the passport website for Thane PSK.
> 
> Categories of Applicants allowed as “Walk-In with ARN”
> 
> ...


Thanks... but does mean that i have to pay online before going for walk-in or payment at PSK is allowed.


----------



## MilanPS (Sep 3, 2013)

cb2406 said:


> Thanks... but does mean that i have to pay online before going for walk-in or payment at PSK is allowed.


No, you don't. In such PSKs, the payment is taken in cash at the 1st milestone by the TCS team where they take your picture, fingerprints etc.
Just fill-in the online PCC form and submit it, don't schedule an appointment or make any payment upfront, take a print-out of the form that'll have your ARN no. on top and walk-in to the PSK with your original passport, another photo ID card in original and their xerox copies during the mentioned time-frame and you should be good.

If you are lucky, you'll walk-out with your PCC and stamped passport and if not then it'll be a wait of around 4 weeks before your get an SMS calling you to the same PSK again for collecting your PCC. You just need to walk-in to the same PSK again alongwith your PCC application receipt that TCS has handed-over to you on your 1st visit and voila ....


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2014)

MilanPS said:


> No, you don't. In such PSKs, the payment is taken in cash at the 1st milestone by the TCS team where they take your picture, fingerprints etc.
> Just fill-in the online PCC form and submit it, don't schedule an appointment or make any payment upfront, take a print-out of the form that'll have your ARN no. on top and walk-in to the PSK with your original passport, another photo ID card in original and their xerox copies during the mentioned time-frame and you should be good.
> 
> If you are lucky, you'll walk-out with your PCC and stamped passport and if not then it'll be a wait of around 4 weeks before your get an SMS calling you to the same PSK again for collecting your PCC. You just need to walk-in to the same PSK again alongwith your PCC application receipt that TCS has handed-over to you on your 1st visit and voila ....


:amen:


----------



## sid4frnds (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi Fellow Expats - 

My PCC situation seems to be a little tricky. My passport was issued from Bareilly which is in UP. My permanent address on the passport, is of Udham singh Nagar. When passport was issued, UP was one state, however few years later, Uttarakhand was carved out of it. My permanent address is still the same. *So Essentially, passport issuing authority is in U.P, whereas address on the passport is in Uttarakhand.* Given this, which PSK should i apply to - Dehradun/Uttarakhand PSK, or any other PSK in UP ( Bareilly or Ghaziabad)?

Thanks already

Siddharth


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

sid4frnds said:


> Hi Fellow Expats -
> 
> My PCC situation seems to be a little tricky. My passport was issued from Bareilly which is in UP. My permanent address on the passport, is of Udham singh Nagar. When passport was issued, UP was one state, however few years later, Uttarakhand was carved out of it. My permanent address is still the same. *So Essentially, passport issuing authority is in U.P, whereas address on the passport is in Uttarakhand.* Given this, which PSK should i apply to - Dehradun/Uttarakhand PSK, or any other PSK in UP ( Bareilly or Ghaziabad)?
> 
> ...


I don't know why but the Passport authorities insist on applying for PCC from your current address (the address mentioned in your Visa application).

So, apply from the PSK whichever yur present/current address comes under.


----------



## sudarshan1987 (Oct 7, 2013)

A question for those who have already done with PCC.

will they mention our address any where in PCC ?

Because the address in my passport is my old address and currently I am staying at a different address. 

I have heard that it will take 3-4 weeks for police verification if the address is different and as everyone knows, now its election time and all cops will be busy with election duty which may further delay the process !

Regards
Su


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

There was a online link for the PDF which had the list of countries and how to get the PCC done. Does anybody have that link or the pdf? Can you please share?!


----------



## MilanPS (Sep 3, 2013)

sudarshan1987 said:


> A question for those who have already done with PCC.
> 
> will they mention our address any where in PCC ?
> 
> ...


1- There's no address mentioned on the PCC
2- Yes, it takes 3-4 weeks minimum, so you better hurry and get it into the process first


----------



## sudarshan1987 (Oct 7, 2013)

MilanPS said:


> 1- There's no address mentioned on the PCC
> 2- Yes, it takes 3-4 weeks minimum, so you better hurry and get it into the process first


Ok. I filled all the details online and made the payment as well. The date given is 10th June. Should I wait till 10th June or can I just walk in with all the documents ?

I have read that we dont have to wait till the appointment date and can walk-in early morning when their office opens. Is it valid for all PSK ? Mine is Mangalore PSK


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2014)

sudarshan1987 said:


> Ok. I filled all the details online and made the payment as well. The date given is 10th June. Should I wait till 10th June or can I just walk in with all the documents ?
> 
> I have read that we dont have to wait till the appointment date and can walk-in early morning when their office opens. Is it valid for all PSK ? Mine is Mangalore PSK


Call up PSK customer care, they will guide you whether the PSK allows walk-in or not. They have details with them. This was what i did in my case.

Seniors in forum who have got their PCC from the mentioned PSK can guide you more.


----------



## sajandeep (Apr 20, 2014)

sudarshan1987 said:


> A question for those who have already done with PCC.
> 
> will they mention our address any where in PCC ?
> 
> ...


No they wont mention your address in Pcc, and yes its always better to put your permanent address as residential address then you can get pcc the same day or else god knows how many days it will take so i advice better keep both as same


----------



## TorukMakto (Jan 15, 2012)

*Anyone with PCC from Ghaziabad?*

Hi,

I have to get the PCC from Ghaziabad and I need to know how much time it usually takes ? My passport has my previous address and it doesn't have my wife name endorsed, is it going to be any issue? I have heard that there has been cases where they asked people to issue a new passport in such cases.

Lastly, do they ask to submit original passport as well?

Any suggestions would be highly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## sajandeep (Apr 20, 2014)

*Pcc*



TorukMakto said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have to get the PCC from Ghaziabad and I need to know how much time it usually takes ? My passport has my previous address and it doesn't have my wife name endorsed, is it going to be any issue? I have heard that there has been cases where they asked people to issue a new passport in such cases.
> 
> ...


if you put your address as same then you will get PCC the same day, if not you have to wait.
secondly, no, you dont require your name on your wifes passport, you have to apply seperately. a marraige certificate would be enough for other visa purposes but not required at the time of PCC
Lastly, yes they do ask for your original passport while applying PCC at the Passport Seva kendra but will return it back then only
tip: do put your passport address as permanent address you will get the PCC the same day otherwise it will further delay the process

thanks and regards,
sajandeep


----------



## MilanPS (Sep 3, 2013)

TorukMakto said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have to get the PCC from Ghaziabad and I need to know how much time it usually takes ? My passport has my previous address and it doesn't have my wife name endorsed, is it going to be any issue? I have heard that there has been cases where they asked people to issue a new passport in such cases.
> 
> ...


I have applied for my & wife's PCC from GZB PSK too but its' been 30 days with little movement even after approaching so many people in their system.

It doesn't matter what your address is on the PCC application & your passport, its' purely on them whether they'll give it to you on the same day or send you home to wait endlessly for the golden SMS to come and collect your PCC.

Try your luck ...


----------



## TorukMakto (Jan 15, 2012)

sajandeep said:


> if you put your address as same then you will get PCC the same day, if not you have to wait.
> secondly, no, you dont require your name on your wifes passport, you have to apply seperately. a marraige certificate would be enough for other visa purposes but not required at the time of PCC
> Lastly, yes they do ask for your original passport while applying PCC at the Passport Seva kendra but will return it back then only
> tip: do put your passport address as permanent address you will get the PCC the same day otherwise it will further delay the process
> ...


Thanks Sajandeep for the quick response.

But I have left that place 3 years back, I have to see if I have any address proof for that address.Also, is the PCC same everywhere ? I mean it will not contain addresss ?


----------



## sid4frnds (Jun 12, 2013)

sajandeep said:


> No they wont mention your address in Pcc, and yes its always better to put your permanent address as residential address then you can get pcc the same day or else god knows how many days it will take so i advice better keep both as same


Hi Sajandeep - 

Quick question... So a police verification will not be initiated, if the current address is entered same as the permanent address on the passport? 

My wife's passport has her old address. Current address also falls under same PSK(Ghaziabad). I was thinking of getting her passport address updated to current address, and once she had her updated passport, then apply for PCC. However, i am not sure how long will it take to updated passport issued, and then getting a PCC after that. A little confused here...

Appreciate any suggestions. thanks already.

Sid


----------



## TorukMakto (Jan 15, 2012)

MilanPS said:


> I have applied for my & wife's PCC from GZB PSK too but its' been 30 days with little movement even after approaching so many people in their system.
> 
> It doesn't matter what your address is on the PCC application & your passport, its' purely on them whether they'll give it to you on the same day or send you home to wait endlessly for the golden SMS to come and collect your PCC.
> 
> Try your luck ...


Strange!!! that means, it's not guaranteed that I will be issued PCC on same day even if I put permanent address to be the one mentioned in passport ? and it will be risky too because what if I put that address and they say that will be sending query to local police station then I will be in trouble ..what do you say?


----------



## MilanPS (Sep 3, 2013)

sid4frnds said:


> Hi Sajandeep -
> 
> Quick question... So a police verification will not be initiated, if the current address is entered same as the permanent address on the passport?
> 
> ...


Pls. feel free to believe in whatever you find most comforting & good to hear but that's not the way it works for PCC, at least not in Ghaziabad PSK.

Two conditions for same day PCC issuance:
1) If your passport is less than an year old
2) You are living in the same address now as on your passport

If both are Yes, then you get the PCC on the same day, else wait for 1 month at minimum.

Me & my wife's details were exactly the same in our passports and PCC application but our passports were more than 5 yrs old, we've been waiting for over a month now just to get the SMS for collecting our PCCs.

Also, you can get it in a day only if your'e lucky and the person sitting in C block hasn't had a fight back home that morning ...


----------



## MilanPS (Sep 3, 2013)

TorukMakto said:


> Strange!!! that means, it's not guaranteed that I will be issued PCC on same day even if I put permanent address to be the one mentioned in passport ? and it will be risky too because what if I put that address and they say that will be sending query to local police station then I will be in trouble ..what do you say?


Yes, you are absolutely correct, right on ...


----------



## sajandeep (Apr 20, 2014)

TorukMakto said:


> Thanks Sajandeep for the quick response.
> 
> But I have left that place 3 years back, I have to see if I have any address proof for that address.Also, is the PCC same everywhere ? I mean it will not contain addresss ?


its ok man, if you left also no problem, just check under which psk your pin number comes and go and apply there in that psk. same for everyone as its online and lastly yes no address proof required if you have your passport andfor sure your address wont be printed in PCC


----------



## npraneethreddy (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi,
It all depends on the status of your PVR in their database. If the PVR is cleared when issuing passport you will get it on same day. Otherwise, you need to wait for the local police to complete PVR and submit it to RPO.



TorukMakto said:


> Strange!!! that means, it's not guaranteed that I will be issued PCC on same day even if I put permanent address to be the one mentioned in passport ? and it will be risky too because what if I put that address and they say that will be sending query to local police station then I will be in trouble ..what do you say?


----------



## sajandeep (Apr 20, 2014)

Guys May be Milan is correct since he had seen the situation there in ghaziabad, my answers are generalised since i have never been to ghaziabad


----------



## MilanPS (Sep 3, 2013)

npraneethreddy said:


> Hi,
> It all depends on the status of your PVR in their database. If the PVR is cleared when issuing passport you will get it on same day. Otherwise, you need to wait for the local police to complete PVR and submit it to RPO.


This is absolutely correct.

Whether someone would get the PCC on the same day or not largely depends on the police-verification record against that passport in their system.

If record is available in their system, you get your PCC the same day.
If record is not available in their system, then you are asked to go through the entire police-verification process and called to PSK again once that's completed.

Also, the police-verification is a mandatory part of the passport re-issue process if one can wait that long ...


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

To make things more clear, let me quote what the Passport Officer told me about it.

ISSUED DATE & CURRENT ADDRESS:
* If the LATEST passport issue date is less than an year (considering that police verification done when issued) AND current address and passport address are same, then Police Verification is NOT required
* If passport issue date is more than an year, no matter whether current address is same as passport address is, Police Verification is initiated.

* If passport address and current address is different, then Police verification is initiated, which is OBVIOUS.

Besides that, the Passport Officer kept insisting me that I take the PCC on my current address even though there is NO ADDRESS PRINTED on the PCC. But I guess they have a database that contains the address against which the PCC has been issued. It's my pure guess that DIBP might have access to it just to verify. It could be that I am exaggerating it a bit !!!


----------



## TorukMakto (Jan 15, 2012)

hmm .. I got confused now. My passport is 8 years old(expiring in 2016) so should I re-issue a new passport through Tatkal(7-15 day) and then go for PCC( 1 day) or go for PCC only (min 30 days).
Second thing is my employer is planning to send me to Australia in 1-2nd week of June (but there is no fixed date) and there getting PCC through embassy is not a big deal.

I haven't applied yet so I guess I can re-issue a passport ? Any suggestions on this ?


----------



## MilanPS (Sep 3, 2013)

TorukMakto said:


> hmm .. I got confused now. My passport is 8 years old(expiring in 2016) so should I re-issue a new passport through Tatkal(7-15 day) and then go for PCC( 1 day) or go for PCC only (min 30 days).
> Second thing is my employer is planning to send me to Australia in 1-2nd week of June (but there is no fixed date) and there getting PCC through embassy is not a big deal.
> 
> I haven't applied yet so I guess I can re-issue a passport ? Any suggestions on this ?


That sounds' like a good plan, but the only hick-up is that you can't apply for a re-issue of your passport until its' got just 6 months to expire, so you might have to wait till 2016, I'd love to stand corrected.

You got no other choice but going for the PCC either through the embassy or the regular PSK route.


----------



## TorukMakto (Jan 15, 2012)

MilanPS said:


> That sounds' like a good plan, but the only hick-up is that you can't apply for a re-issue of your passport until its' got just 6 months to expire, so you might have to wait till 2016, I'd love to stand corrected.
> 
> You got no other choice but going for the PCC either through the embassy or the regular PSK route.


No, to update address or to add spouse name you have to go through re-issue of passport. I know this because when my wife added me in her passport she got the new passport issued even though it was not expired.


----------



## MilanPS (Sep 3, 2013)

TorukMakto said:


> No, to update address or to add spouse name you have to go through re-issue of passport. I know this because when my wife added me in her passport she got the new passport issued even though it was not expired.


True, but was that mentioned in the specific query that we are responding to ??? or did I miss something ....


----------



## TorukMakto (Jan 15, 2012)

MilanPS said:


> True, but was that mentioned in the specific query that we are responding to ??? or did I miss something ....


I mentioned that my address is not updated and my spouse name is not added in my passport in my earlier post you might have missed that .So, I am hoping the re-issuance also can be done through Tatkal in my case. This seems to be a nicer way as I have to re-issue my passport anyways in next couple of years then why not now.

I hope EOI invite is not dependent on passport number ?


----------



## sudarshan1987 (Oct 7, 2013)

MilanPS said:


> No, you don't. In such PSKs, the payment is taken in cash at the 1st milestone by the TCS team where they take your picture, fingerprints etc.
> Just fill-in the online PCC form and submit it, don't schedule an appointment or make any payment upfront, take a print-out of the form that'll have your ARN no. on top and walk-in to the PSK with your original passport, another photo ID card in original and their xerox copies during the mentioned time-frame and you should be good.
> 
> If you are lucky, you'll walk-out with your PCC and stamped passport and if not then it'll be a wait of around 4 weeks before your get an SMS calling you to the same PSK again for collecting your PCC. You just need to walk-in to the same PSK again alongwith your PCC application receipt that TCS has handed-over to you on your 1st visit and voila ....


I already paid the fees and my date is 10 th June. But I want to do it ASAP before the CO allocation. When I called the customer care they told me to cancel the appointment I got, create a new ARN no, take the print out and walk in the next day between 9:30 AM -11AM.

Is this the right procedure for walk in or can I just walk in with the scheduled appointment letter ?


----------



## RDKalra (Aug 8, 2012)

So finally i got PCC for me and my wife on monday from Ghaziabad psk and have submitted it to the CO yesterday. Medicals and other requested documents were submitted 3 weeks ago. Can someone suggest by their experience, usually how long would the CO take to respond?


----------



## MilanPS (Sep 3, 2013)

sudarshan1987 said:


> I already paid the fees and my date is 10 th June. But I want to do it ASAP before the CO allocation. When I called the customer care they told me to cancel the appointment I got, create a new ARN no, take the print out and walk in the next day between 9:30 AM -11AM.
> 
> Is this the right procedure for walk in or can I just walk in with the scheduled appointment letter ?


Yes, you can submit another PCC application and have another ARN no. and then walk-in to the PSK between 9:30am to 11:30am on any working day for your PCC. 

You would also want to check with your specific PSK whether they allow walk-in for PCC or not.

Since you already made payment online, I was wondering if they'd want you to pay upfront again when you go for the walk-in with a new ARN no. ...


----------



## sameer7106 (Apr 16, 2014)

RDKalra said:


> So finally i got PCC for me and my wife on monday from Ghaziabad psk and have submitted it to the CO yesterday. Medicals and other requested documents were submitted 3 weeks ago. Can someone suggest by their experience, usually how long would the CO take to respond?


Hi mate,

i was looking at ur signature which says that CO has been appointed to you in year 2014......does it take that long really for the procesing of the application??


----------



## MilanPS (Sep 3, 2013)

TorukMakto said:


> I mentioned that my address is not updated and my spouse name is not added in my passport in my earlier post you might have missed that .So, I am hoping the re-issuance also can be done through Tatkal in my case. This seems to be a nicer way as I have to re-issue my passport anyways in next couple of years then why not now.
> 
> I hope EOI invite is not dependent on passport number ?


I'm guessing that the EOI would be tagged to your passport no. in their immigration systems, though you can request for a change in your passport details or address by using form-929 at any state of your visa application process.

So you should be good to apply for a passport re-issue at your own sweet will ...


----------



## RDKalra (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi Sameer, yes it took 4 yrs for a CO to be assigned as my case was moved to priority-5. Only recently hv all those cases been taken up and assigned a CO.


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

lovetosmack said:


> To make things more clear, let me quote what the Passport Officer told me about it.
> 
> ISSUED DATE & CURRENT ADDRESS:
> * If the LATEST passport issue date is less than an year (considering that police verification done when issued) AND current address and passport address are same, then Police Verification is NOT required
> ...


In our case, Both my wife's passport were issued long back, we got our PCC done within a day. My Passport was issued back in 2010, my wife's in 2007.
Also, No country has access to data of citizens of other countries! If required it has to be made officially thru the right channels - Ministry of External Affairs. Even European Union does not share data directly and works on request-response basis.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

bond_bhai said:


> In our case, Both my wife's passport were issued long back, we got our PCC done within a day. My Passport was issued back in 2010, my wife's in 2007.
> Also, No country has access to data of citizens of other countries! If required it has to be made officially thru the right channels - Ministry of External Affairs. Even European Union does not share data directly and works on request-response basis.


When was your PCC issued ? And may I know from which city ?

Just like you said, I am saying if they want to verify if your PCC is genuine, they might send a request to the ministry for confirmation. I'm not sure but it's just a hunch.

Even then, I still need to understand why would the PSK officials need to know my address on which I need the PCC. :boxing:


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

lovetosmack said:


> When was your PCC issued ? And may I know from which city ?
> 
> Just like you said, I am saying if they want to verify if your PCC is genuine, they might send a request to the ministry for confirmation. I'm not sure but it's just a hunch.
> 
> Even then, I still need to understand why would the PSK officials need to know my address on which I need the PCC. :boxing:


Last week (5th May) form Bangalore. Yeah, if there is a doubt that the PCC uploaded is not genuine then there will be enquiries. Yeah, even i am not sure why they need address, probably its under an assumption that you might have cases registered against you in the place where you stay currently!


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

bond_bhai said:


> Last week (5th May) form Bangalore. Yeah, if there is a doubt that the PCC uploaded is not genuine then there will be enquiries. Yeah, even i am not sure why they need address, probably its under an assumption that you might have cases registered against you in the place where you stay currently!


On that note, if I tell you something about our PSK officials you would be laughing your ass off.

Me - Passport issued in 2011 - Current and Passport addresses are different - PCC given same day without verification. (Even though I submitted more than 2-3 documents proving my current residence)
Mom - Passport issued in Mar 2014 - PCC was given WITH police verification.
Wife - Passport issued in Feb 2014 - PCC was given WITHOUT police verification.

So, they themselves do not have a hard rule or don't know how to deal with these incidents. Every officer has to inquire and discuss with three-four officers for each and everything at the PSK. For gods sake, the same officials have been doing the same thing over and over again for the past 10 years and they still have doubts on ROUTINE tasks. I can tell because I observed the same behaviour for all the three PCCs. No perfect pattern as to why they are initiating a Police Verification even when there ARE certain rules. :juggle:


----------



## kiran55 (Apr 12, 2013)

RDKalra said:


> So finally i got PCC for me and my wife on monday from Ghaziabad psk and have submitted it to the CO yesterday. Medicals and other requested documents were submitted 3 weeks ago. Can someone suggest by their experience, usually how long would the CO take to respond?


I submitted my pcc yesterday and got grant today....yours is on the way...all the best


----------



## sameer7106 (Apr 16, 2014)

Hi fellow members,

its a great thread for newbie like me 
Iam in the process of applying under visa subclass 190 or 189 whichever suits me. My wife would be the primary applicant andnow she's applying for her passport (as she doesn't have one). Should i apply for the PCC at the same time because anyhow we will be applying for the visa by july 14. Also, my passport will be expiring in july 2015 so even i will also be applying for the same with different address. Should i opt for the pcc as well??


----------



## MilanPS (Sep 3, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> When was your PCC issued ? And may I know from which city ?
> 
> Just like you said, I am saying if they want to verify if your PCC is genuine, they might send a request to the ministry for confirmation. I'm not sure but it's just a hunch.
> 
> Even then, I still need to understand why would the PSK officials need to know my address on which I need the PCC. :boxing:


Pls. allow me to explain:

- It is because they have to send the PCC request to the SSP civil office from where it gets printed and takes the shape of a file which is to be sent to the local police station where your address is falling.
- Then the local police-station has to submit their verification report after paying a visit to your given PCC address
- Then the local police sends their report back to the SSP civil office
- Then the file is sent to the regional LIU office for their verification process
- Then a LIU guy visits your locality and maybe your given PCC address for your character verification
- Then the LIU sends its report back to the SSP civil officer 
- This is where, the reports of your physical PCC file are finally converted into a soft-copy record entry into the NIC system
- NIC system has an interface with the passport system, and it sends a trigger to the passport office which in-turn generates the SMS that you receive asking you to come and collect your PCC from the PSK where your request was initiated

So you see, each department in the chain requires your PCC address for completing its verification & procedures hence it becomes a mandatory requirement.


----------



## MilanPS (Sep 3, 2013)

sameer7106 said:


> Hi fellow members,
> 
> its a great thread for newbie like me
> Iam in the process of applying under visa subclass 190 or 189 whichever suits me. My wife would be the primary applicant andnow she's applying for her passport (as she doesn't have one). Should i apply for the PCC at the same time because anyhow we will be applying for the visa by july 14. Also, my passport will be expiring in july 2015 so even i will also be applying for the same with different address. Should i opt for the pcc as well??


Welcome to the forum.
- Since your wife would be getting a new passport, it will have a mandatory association of a police-verification check. Ideally, they'll do the police-verification first and then issue you a new passport. Hence, when she'll apply for a PCC, she'll get it on the same day itself since her passport would be having the police-verification done record entry in the passport system. So she should just apply for the passport first and you have to ensure that her police-verification is completed by all means. Once that's done and she gets' her new passport, then she can apply for a PCC, simply walk-in to the PSK and get her PCC by-hand.
- For you, you can apply for your PCC anytime post getting the invitation to apply, since it is only valid for next 12 months.
If you are living in the address as stated in your current passport, then it shouldn't be a big hassle, you should get it in 4-6 weeks. If you're living in a different address, then pls. make sure to give your current address while applying for your PCC.


----------



## MilanPS (Sep 3, 2013)

kiran55 said:


> I submitted my pcc yesterday and got grant today....yours is on the way...all the best


Kudos kiran, you got it rolling ...

You 189 or 190?


----------



## RDKalra (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks Kiran!!


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

lovetosmack said:


> On that note, if I tell you something about our PSK officials you would be laughing your ass off.
> 
> Me - Passport issued in 2011 - Current and Passport addresses are different - PCC given same day without verification. (Even though I submitted more than 2-3 documents proving my current residence)
> Mom - Passport issued in Mar 2014 - PCC was given WITH police verification.
> ...



True, Those guys are confused over almost everything! I got my PCC by taking *only* a print out of the "Online page" from the Aussie immi website where it says Indian PCC and an address proof. But was rejected for my wifey! They needed a checklist and proof that she has applied for visa. Next day, she took the document checklist and the "online page", got PCC. I guess it all depends on the Passport officer's mood on that day!


----------



## MilanPS (Sep 3, 2013)

bond_bhai said:


> True, Those guys are confused over almost everything! I got my PCC by taking *only* a print out of the "Online page" from the Aussie immi website where it says Indian PCC and an address proof. But was rejected for my wifey! They needed a checklist and proof that she has applied for visa. Next day, she took the document checklist and the "online page", got PCC. I guess it all depends on the Passport officer's mood on that day!


Perfectly worded, Cheers ...

That's the crux of this entire PCC fiasco ....


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

bond_bhai said:


> True, Those guys are confused over almost everything! I got my PCC by taking *only* a print out of the "Online page" from the Aussie immi website where it says Indian PCC and an address proof. But was rejected for my wifey! They needed a checklist and proof that she has applied for visa. Next day, she took the document checklist and the "online page", got PCC. I guess it all depends on the Passport officer's mood on that day!


Exxactly !!!


----------



## Sandy J (Aug 1, 2013)

Got a question fellas, while filling pcc it asks citizen of india and has three options: birth, descent or registration, what should be chosen. 
Also, in residential address it asks for police station, shall we fill local police station which is in our area or they mean passport office. I am a New Delhi resident, just fyi.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Sandy J said:


> Got a question fellas, while filling pcc it asks citizen of india and has three options: birth, descent or registration, what should be chosen.
> Also, in residential address it asks for police station, shall we fill local police station which is in our area or they mean passport office. I am a New Delhi resident, just fyi.


Write how you got your citizenship. Are you born here or out of India ?

You should fill Police Station that your area comes under.


----------



## Sandy J (Aug 1, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> Write how you got your citizenship. Are you born here or out of India ?
> 
> You should fill Police Station that your area comes under.


Born n india so guess the answer should be by birth.

Is the form similar for all states ?


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Form is the same if you are filling it online. Yes you should write 'birth'.


----------



## TorukMakto (Jan 15, 2012)

*Experience at Ghaziabad PSK*

Hi guys,

Today I went for the PCC at Ghaziabad PSK and they refused to take my application for PCC by saying that I need to have my spouse name in my passport which is a mandatory thing for PCC if one is married.I don't understand why???

Now, I am left with two options :

1. Re-issue new passport and then apply for Visa (I already have invite) but this could delay my visa processing as I have to wait for my new passport.Also, I am not sure if I can submit the visa with different passport number than that of my EOI .

2. Submit the application with the same passport and do medicals with same passport. Then apply for a re-issue of passport and get PCC after receiving new passport.Inform DIAC through Form 929 for change of particulars for new passport.

I am planning to go for a second approach , any suggestions would be highly appreciated.Thanks


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

TorukMakto said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Today I went for the PCC at Ghaziabad PSK and they refused to take my application for PCC by saying that I need to have my spouse name in my passport which is a mandatory thing for PCC if one is married.I don't understand why???
> 
> ...


Mate

Fill the application as Single and get your PCC done. Not to worry as in PCC it does not make any difference.

Good luck

Santhosh


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

TorukMakto said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Today I went for the PCC at Ghaziabad PSK and they refused to take my application for PCC by saying that I need to have my spouse name in my passport which is a mandatory thing for PCC if one is married.I don't understand why???
> 
> ...


Like I said, only few people are being asked for that. My wife was asked if she had my name in her PP, but I wasn't & I don't have her name. I convinced the officer somehow to issue it and he did.

Go for the 2nd approach as it saves a lot of time for you.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Santhosh.15 said:


> Mate
> 
> Fill the application as Single and get your PCC done. Not to worry as in PCC it does not make any difference.
> 
> ...


It won't make a difference but once they send back someone mentioning some reason they enter it in their system. During your subsequent visits, ANY officer who sees your file will insist on what the previous officer entered in the system. In this case, they WILL insist on him adding his spouse's name in his PP. I've seen similar instances and YMMV.


----------



## Sandy J (Aug 1, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> Form is the same if you are filling it online. Yes you should write 'birth'.


Thanks, well the website has two options, e form submission and online form submission, which one is better and fast.


----------



## rockyrambo (Apr 22, 2013)

*Indian PCC overseas*

Does anyone living overseas obtained a PCC through Indian high commission abroad? The Indian high commission in Singapore is asking for a requisition letter from the concerned embassy.. I will get such a letter only when my CO will be assigned but I want to try applying beforehand..
I spoke to the VFS people and they advised me to go ahead and submit all documents with the online letter (the EOI pdf and the invitation for the visa pdf) to VFS which they will send it to the high commission..It might get approved else I'll have to wait for requisition letter.. They also advised me to try visiting AU embassy in singapore for such a letter.. has anyone tried doing this?


----------



## TorukMakto (Jan 15, 2012)

Santhosh.15 said:


> Mate
> 
> Fill the application as Single and get your PCC done. Not to worry as in PCC it does not make any difference.
> 
> ...


Thanks Santosh.

But I don't think I should do that because my wife's passport has my name endorsed. So, there could be a mismatch if they have it linked it to my passport number.Also I recently received passport of my newly born son and that too has my details there so I don't think I should put in some wrong details and get in a big trouble.

Don't you think the second approach which I mentioned earlier is a nice and cleaner way ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sajandeep (Apr 20, 2014)

thats seriously heights of stupidity, i applied mine and my wifes seperately and got them without any issues. i find people in psk themselves are so confused with the rules, i can only say it happens only in india
particularly this ghaziabad psk seems full of nut heads.. why would you require your wifes name on your pp for police clearance ( to show they are not partners in crime???) 
simply ridiculous


----------



## TorukMakto (Jan 15, 2012)

lovetosmack said:


> Like I said, only few people are being asked for that. My wife was asked if she had my name in her PP, but I wasn't & I don't have her name. I convinced the officer somehow to issue it and he did.
> 
> Go for the 2nd approach as it saves a lot of time for you.


Thanks mate. I was also planning to do so.

I guess PCC is not a mandatory document to submit the application?


----------



## Sandy J (Aug 1, 2013)

Is this normal to get an appointment after 20days for pcc


----------



## MilanPS (Sep 3, 2013)

sajandeep said:


> thats seriously heights of stupidity, i applied mine and my wifes seperately and got them without any issues. i find people in psk themselves are so confused with the rules, i can only say it happens only in india
> particularly this ghaziabad psk seems full of nut heads.. why would you require your wifes name on your pp for police clearance ( to show they are not partners in crime???)
> simply ridiculous


Can't agree any less, I went to get my PCC to Ghaziabad PSK and came back with my passport stamped as "cancelled", had to literally dance on their heads to get my passport re-issued and am waiting for the police-verification to get completed against my re-issued passport and then will go there again to get my PCC, funny ain't it ...


----------



## MilanPS (Sep 3, 2013)

TorukMakto said:


> Thanks mate. I was also planning to do so.
> 
> I guess PCC is not a mandatory document to submit the application?


Correction, PCC is a mandatory document for an Australian PR visa application for sure.


----------



## Sandy J (Aug 1, 2013)

Sandy J said:


> Is this normal to get an appointment after 20days for pcc


Bump sorry


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Sandy J said:


> Is this normal to get an appointment after 20days for pcc


Call Passport Cust Care and find out if you can walk-in to the PSK for PCC. Don't forget to tell its for PCC. Most of the PSKs are offering walk-ins.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

TorukMakto said:


> Thanks mate. I was also planning to do so.
> 
> I guess PCC is not a mandatory document to submit the application?


PCC is mandatory but not to SUBMIT the application. You can submit application without PCC. Either ways you will always UPLOAD the PCC document post lodging your visa and won't mention it anywhere in your Visa application submission of 17 pages.


----------



## TorukMakto (Jan 15, 2012)

Sandy J said:


> Is this normal to get an appointment after 20days for pcc


you don't need an appointment for PCC.For example in Delhi the following PSK entertain PCC through walk-in :

W.e.f. 9th January, 2014 applicants for PCC ( Police Clearence Certificate) are allowed as "Walk-in Applicants" only at Herald House, Shalimar Place and Gurgaon PSK. Applicants need to register Online, fill in the online application form and generate Application Reference Number (ARN) at least one day in advance before visiting any of the three PSK. Such applicants may visit the PSK with required set of documents and a copy of printed ARN sheet between 09.30 AM and 11.30 AM.
Applicants belonging to all other categories need to apply and take an appointment online before visiting the PSK.


----------



## MilanPS (Sep 3, 2013)

Sandy J said:


> Is this normal to get an appointment after 20days for pcc


PCC is mostly a walk-in procedure in most PSKs and you don't need to book an appointment for that, fill the online form, submit it online, take a print-out and walk-in to the PSK, if you're lucky you'll walk-out of the PSK with your PCC in hand and if you're not (like me) then you'll have to wait for 4-6 or moe weeks to get it again from the PSK.

However, in few PSKs, they don't allow walk-ins for PCCs, there you have to book and online appointment for the PCC and sometimes that might take more than 20 days too to get an appointment online too ..


----------



## Sandy J (Aug 1, 2013)

TorukMakto said:


> you don't need an appointment for PCC.For example in Delhi the following PSK entertain PCC through walk-in :
> 
> W.e.f. 9th January, 2014 applicants for PCC ( Police Clearence Certificate) are allowed as "Walk-in Applicants" only at Herald House, Shalimar Place and Gurgaon PSK. Applicants need to register Online, fill in the online application form and generate Application Reference Number (ARN) at least one day in advance before visiting any of the three PSK. Such applicants may visit the PSK with required set of documents and a copy of printed ARN sheet between 09.30 AM and 11.30 AM.
> Applicants belonging to all other categories need to apply and take an appointment online before visiting the PSK.


Thanks for the info but what if you have already booked an appointment which is 20 days away from today. While submitting online I saw an option to book an appointment and did that. Is it possible to walk in before that date. Its in Herald office, ITO. Please suggest


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Sandy J said:


> Thanks for the info but what if you have already booked an appointment which is 20 days away from today. While submitting online I saw an option to book an appointment and did that. Is it possible to walk in before that date. Its in Herald office, ITO. Please suggest


Someone was in your position a few pages ago. Cust Care suggested they cancel that ARN and book another one. Call Cust Care and explain your situation and then come back here with your queries.


----------



## MilanPS (Sep 3, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> Someone was in your position a few pages ago. Cust Care suggested they cancel that ARN and book another one. Call Cust Care and explain your situation and then come back here with your queries.


Yes, and also ask them as to how your payment would be adjusted in the new ARN application? or would you be required to pay upfront again when you go there for walk-in.


----------



## Sandy J (Aug 1, 2013)

MilanPS said:


> Yes, and also ask them as to how your payment would be adjusted in the new ARN application? or would you be required to pay upfront again when you go there for walk-in.


I had a discussion with cust care and he advised me to cancel the appointment and walk in to the psk tomm with payment receipt. When I asked to provide ref no for this conversation then he denied. Do you suggest to follow his instructions.


----------



## MilanPS (Sep 3, 2013)

Sandy J said:


> I had a discussion with cust care and he advised me to cancel the appointment and walk in to the psk tomm with payment receipt. When I asked to provide ref no for this conversation then he denied. Do you suggest to follow his instructions.


Hmmmm .... If you cancel the appointment & have a separate payment receipt to support your payment claim, then you can give it a shot. You haven't got much to loose even if they don't accept your earlier payment receipt and insist on making the payment again by cash, I won't bother much for INR 500/- so long as they're giving me the PCC ... (purely my thought) we've got bigger goals to achieve ...


----------



## Sandy J (Aug 1, 2013)

MilanPS said:


> Hmmmm .... If you cancel the appointment & have a separate payment receipt to support your payment claim, then you can give it a shot. You haven't got much to loose even if they don't accept your earlier payment receipt and insist on making the payment again by cash, I won't bother much for INR 500/- so long as they're giving me the PCC ... (purely my thought) we've got bigger goals to achieve ...


Well he advised only to cancel the appointment and go with same payment receipt and not the fresh one.


----------



## kulpreets (Feb 5, 2013)

Sandy J said:


> Well he advised only to cancel the appointment and go with same payment receipt and not the fresh one.


I waited for my PCC appointment date and when I reached their they said that I should have just walked in even if I had an appointment for later date. So I would suggest you not to cancel your appointment and visit the PSK in the first half. You'll be free in an hour or so.. Best of luck!


----------



## kulpreets (Feb 5, 2013)

rt00021 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got an online appointment for PCC on 2nd June. Then I spoke to customer care today and asked if I can walk-in before 2nd June for PCC and their reply was 'yes'. Also, they didn't ask me to cancel my existing appointment. What has been your experience with it? Do I really need to cancel my existing appointment or it won't matter? Ideally if I walk-in directly, they should be able to cancel my previous appointment right there at PSK.. isn't it?
> 
> ...



Don't cancel your appointment. Just walk-in!

Best of luck!


----------



## Sandy J (Aug 1, 2013)

kulpreets said:


> I waited for my PCC appointment date and when I reached their they said that I should have just walked in even if I had an appointment for later date. So I would suggest you not to cancel your appointment and visit the PSK in the first half. You'll be free in an hour or so.. Best of luck!


Already cancelled it bro as per customer care. Now on the way. Hope they ll entertain walk in. Thanks


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

rt00021 said:


> I called customer care twice to cross check if I should cancel the future appointment before I can walk-in or I can walk-in without cancelling. And funny thing is - both people gave me different answers. One said I have to cancel appointment before I can walk in and other person said it's not required. Whom to believe??? Crazy customer care service..


No you do not have to. Once you walk in with your payment reciept, your existing appointment will automatically cancelled and be processed on current date. It all works on the reference number.

Good luck.

Santhosh


----------



## kulpreets (Feb 5, 2013)

rt00021 said:


> I called customer care twice to cross check if I should cancel the future appointment before I can walk-in or I can walk-in without cancelling. And funny thing is - both people gave me different answers. One said I have to cancel appointment before I can walk in and other person said it's not required. Whom to believe??? Crazy customer care service..


There is no harm in visiting the PSK before your scheduled appointment. I am sure they will not stop you. PCC cases are given priority over other cases. Give it a try.


----------



## MilanPS (Sep 3, 2013)

I need some urgent inputs from folks who have managed to get their PCCs from Ghaziabad PSK.

My application is dated 15-Mar and still no SMS ... I know from the sources that my file is lying at SSP civil office in Ghaziabad but the person there is sitting over it for days.

Does anyone have a similar experience and what was the way out???

He doesn't even talk and doesn't give hints for an alternate route too ...


----------



## Sandy J (Aug 1, 2013)

rt00021 said:


> I called customer care twice to cross check if I should cancel the future appointment before I can walk-in or I can walk-in without cancelling. And funny thing is - both people gave me different answers. One said I have to cancel appointment before I can walk in and other person said it's not required. Whom to believe??? Crazy customer care service..


I cancelled the appointment ystd as it was for 3rd june and walk in today and got it done


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Sandy J said:


> I cancelled the appointment ystd as it was for 3rd june and walk in today and got it done


Congrats mate


----------



## Sandy J (Aug 1, 2013)

Santhosh.15 said:


> Congrats mate


Thanks Santhosh


----------



## sudarshan1987 (Oct 7, 2013)

rt00021 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got an online appointment for PCC on 2nd June. Then I spoke to customer care today and asked if I can walk-in before 2nd June for PCC and their reply was 'yes'. Also, they didn't ask me to cancel my existing appointment. What has been your experience with it? Do I really need to cancel my existing appointment or it won't matter? Ideally if I walk-in directly, they should be able to cancel my previous appointment right there at PSK.. isn't it?
> 
> ...


Yes, You can make a walk-in before the scheduled date with the same application. Even I was told that i must cancel the appoint by those customer care executives !!

It took me just 2 hrs to get the PCC over the counter.


----------



## aazo001 (Jun 2, 2013)

Any help/suggestion will be valued :

I need PCC for Australian visa 189 for me and my wife. On the first day we went to Ghaziabad PSK with online application form they did not allow us to enter and they asked us to get our passports reissued with Spouse names added for both of us without that PCC cant be issued. Since we had already submitted our application, we needed our passports and PCC as soon as possible, we aplied for reissue of passports in Tatkaal service. We got our passports in 3 days and had a police visit in about 5 days. We gave al documents to the police officer. After almost 2.5 weeks of this police visit we again applied for PCC at PSK assuming the report must have been sent to passport office. ( We didnt know how to know if it has been loaded or not ).

We were informed our Police verification report was still pending. No one really tells any details. They just gave us an acknowledgement letter with a stamp that it can b collected once complete. So we went to SP office of Ghaziabad to confirm the status of our application. After chasing a lot , they loaded the 'clear' file in 2 days.

After 3days we get a call from Police station again for verification. To our surprise the passport office people had issued another verification request rather than waiting for the first one. :-( we went to police gave all documents and explained to them that verification was already done. So after a few days we went to PSK again to get our PCC thinking that the first clear report should be sufficient. To our dissappointment they didnt help us even after explaining to them the issue. They said we have to wait for the second request to complete. With no fault of ours we have to wait and chase all these people again :-(. Please suggest if any1 faced similar issue. What can we do to expedite the process. We feel so cheated after spending so much money and running so much at different offices we still have no PCC. (FYI our address is only 1 constant address since many yrs).


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

@aazo001: Under what RPO does your psk fall and how far is it? Also tell me what is the message it shows in the passport website when you check for the status with your file number.


----------



## aazo001 (Jun 2, 2013)

@lovetosmack

The RPO is in Ghaziabad Hapur Chungi road approx 40 kms from where I stay. The Ghaziabad PSK is nearby about 6 kms.

They have asked me to confirm from RPO which I will be doing soon. But I dont think they will be too helpful considering the experience I have had at the PSK. 

I received a clear report message with my passport file number on 9th may. But on 7th May I applied for PCC (having different file number ) and its status shows :
'_PCC application granted on 07/05/2014. Police Verification has been initiated and a request has been sent to SP Office, District Ghaziabad. After 'Clear' Police Verification Report is received at Regional Passport Office, PCC needs to be collected from the Passport Seva Kendra where you applied. You would receive an e-mail/sms once the PCC is ready for collection._'

Any suggestions??


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

aazo001 said:


> @lovetosmack
> 
> The RPO is in Ghaziabad Hapur Chungi road approx 40 kms from where I stay. The Ghaziabad PSK is nearby about 6 kms.
> 
> ...


What you should do now is to find out which police station area does your address fall under, go to that police station and ask them who is in charge of police verifications. They'll give you his number. Call him up and tell him that you are running out of time. But I guess there is nothing to worry since the verification had already been initiated. Due to elections it could have been delayed. Call the verification officer and ask him to upload your report asap. That'd do.


----------



## MilanPS (Sep 3, 2013)

aazo001 said:


> Any help/suggestion will be valued :
> 
> I need PCC for Australian visa 189 for me and my wife. On the first day we went to Ghaziabad PSK with online application form they did not allow us to enter and they asked us to get our passports reissued with Spouse names added for both of us without that PCC cant be issued. Since we had already submitted our application, we needed our passports and PCC as soon as possible, we aplied for reissue of passports in Tatkaal service. We got our passports in 3 days and had a police visit in about 5 days. We gave al documents to the police officer. After almost 2.5 weeks of this police visit we again applied for PCC at PSK assuming the report must have been sent to passport office. ( We didnt know how to know if it has been loaded or not ).
> 
> ...



If your police station is Indrapuram, then the contact person in the police station is Mr. Sarvesh Yadav and then in the SP office GZB, the contact person sits in room 5A and his name is Mr. Tiwari.


----------



## MilanPS (Sep 3, 2013)

And yes, they were all busy with elections but now all are back on job but have piles of files to clear, so smart palm greasing & pestering would surely help in pacifying your work.


----------



## sameer7106 (Apr 16, 2014)

MilanPS said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> - Since your wife would be getting a new passport, it will have a mandatory association of a police-verification check. Ideally, they'll do the police-verification first and then issue you a new passport. Hence, when she'll apply for a PCC, she'll get it on the same day itself since her passport would be having the police-verification done record entry in the passport system. So she should just apply for the passport first and you have to ensure that her police-verification is completed by all means. Once that's done and she gets' her new passport, then she can apply for a PCC, simply walk-in to the PSK and get her PCC by-hand.
> - For you, you can apply for your PCC anytime post getting the invitation to apply, since it is only valid for next 12 months.
> If you are living in the address as stated in your current passport, then it shouldn't be a big hassle, you should get it in 4-6 weeks. If you're living in a different address, then pls. make sure to give your current address while applying for your PCC.


Thanks milanps,

please clear one more doubt which i have, that is, if i have a different address in my passport and my wife got a different address then will it be a problem for us in future while applying for the visa??

Regards


----------



## MilanPS (Sep 3, 2013)

sameer7106 said:


> Thanks milanps,
> 
> please clear one more doubt which i have, that is, if i have a different address in my passport and my wife got a different address then will it be a problem for us in future while applying for the visa??
> 
> Regards


It is highly recommended for the couple to have the same address on their passports so long as they are married for more than 12 months.
However, its' not a mandate. You would be required to submit your marriage certificate in english, beyond that the difference of addresses in the passports is not a known deterrent from an immigration perspective.
The passport folks make a hue & cry as they have to initiate two PCC processes for two different addresses which means double the work for all responsible downstream agencies and the law also mandates all passport holders to intimate any changes in their marital status or address change to the passport department well in time, so they'd rather get your passports re-issued for address change and make their departments a little richer and less busier.


----------



## sid4frnds (Jun 12, 2013)

MilanPS said:


> I need some urgent inputs from folks who have managed to get their PCCs from Ghaziabad PSK.
> 
> My application is dated 15-Mar and still no SMS ... I know from the sources that my file is lying at SSP civil office in Ghaziabad but the person there is sitting over it for days.
> 
> ...


Hi Milan - 

So did you get your PCC finally? If yes, what date? Also, was it required to grease some hands? I am about to apply in GZB PSK, and considering the feedback that is there on the forum, i understand that it is going to be painful to get PCC from there, and it just might take 2 months. Thanks.

Sid


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Offline Question to guys from Ghaziabad : Why is that I see a lot of people from Ghaziabad trying for PR? Can anyone help me understand the mania? Are there too many agents or something??


----------



## sid4frnds (Jun 12, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> Offline Question to guys from Ghaziabad : Why is that I see a lot of people from Ghaziabad trying for PR? Can anyone help me understand the mania? Are there too many agents or something??


It just might not be that everyone is from Ghaziabad. A lot of people would be Noida etc. , where quite a few IT companies are based, and Ghaziabad happens to be the only PSK.


----------



## karnavidyut (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi folks,

I applied for India PCC at Malad PSK on 28/03/2014 and finally received the PCC on 19/05/2014. Just sharing my experience and some info so it may help others going through this process.

28/03/2014 - Walked into Malad PSK for PCC. Passport address same as current address but police verification initiated. 

The police verification status can be checked on mumbai police website. The url is below: 
https://mumbaipolice.maharashtra.gov.in/passportstatus.asp
Sometimes the status is updated with a delay of 2-3 days but still a reasonable estimate if you dont want to go running around at police stations and SP offices. 

Although the file arrived at my local police station on 01/04 the constable responsible for verification sat on my file while obviously processing files for people who visited directly and offering chai paani. I waited for 3 weeks as per SLA and then visited police station. 

17/04/2014 The constable did a spot verification by visiting my address and also enquiring a few neighbours. He then gave me a long long list of documents to be submitted at the police station (mentioning all are mandatory). I am pretty sure they are not all mandatory but I know where he was heading to.....Although i provided all the documents I also had to give some chai paani 

After this the constable further sat on my file for a couple of weeks and didnt send it forward till 30/04/2014

I visited the police station again on 01/05/2014 and they mentioned they had sent it on 30/04. I took the outward no to track my file and visited CID crime branch at Mumbai CST. If you are going there, it is in the lane next to Xavier. This office is nice and systematic with fixed counters for everything. I believe there is also an option available where you can get your file from your police station and submit it at one of the counters if you wish. I didnt do this personally so I dont have much information on this. 

03/05/2014 CID Mumbai - It was a saturday and none of the computer chaps were there so it was not possible to check the status or expedite my file. They asked me to come back on Monday.(they operate Mon-Fri) 
I did speak to a couple of officers inside and saw the general working environment there. Although there were a lot of files being processed there were also quite a few people working on those files and in general it looked quite systematic to me. 

So i did not visit back on Monday and just decided to wait for them to complete it within their own times. They took 1 week and complete and I received sms to collect PCC. 
I was out of town so could only visit PSK on 19/05/2014. 
Hope that helps! Wish you all the best for your PCC!


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

Hello Friends,

Quite a strange thing for my PCC.  I have received invite on 12th May. On 14th I enquired Passport Office Chandigarh for PCC initiation. The address on Passport and present address is different, so I carried Passbook of Punjab national bank with me.

To my amazement they denied me PCC and told that I need to get address changed on my Passport.  My wife also talked to Assistant Passport Officer but in vain.

Now I am in Pune and my wife in Chandigarh. I dont know how will I proceed going forward. I am planning to get address changed for my wife and get an address proof here in Pune only.

P.S. 12 days have already passed by. :'(
Regards
Ashish


----------



## trying_aussie (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi Ashish

Sorry to hear abt your predicament - but AFAIK it doesn't really matter if you have different addresses in your passport vis a vis your current address.
Take my scenario - I have one address on my passport (city X), another one is my permanent address (City X) now and I stay in a third address (in City Y). It's my third month at my current residence.

What we need is two solid proofs from the list of docs mentioned acceptable as address proofs (of current residence) in passport website (and not one as mentioned there) - I had given Vodafone bill (stamped from Vodafone store because I get only e-bills) and HR letter mentioning current address proof. Thankfully they considered my co. to be of repute!!
What's more - I don't have an invite yet - but I still went ahead and got the PCC. I was rejected by one PSK - but I went to another PSK, requested the guy a lot. Thankfully he agreed - actually they dont have any ground to deny but still - I wrote an application saying I need it for Australian PR. 

I had applied for PCC on Tuesday - and the PCC was in my hand on Friday of the same week.

So I guess the bottomline is you can approach PSK Pune with the Visa invite letter, two address proofs and other reqd docs like printout of ack of online appln - you should get the PCC. Although the timelines may differ but nonetheless you should get the PCC.

Hope this helps.
B'R


----------



## explorer5 (Dec 25, 2013)

karnavidyut said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I applied for India PCC at Malad PSK on 28/03/2014 and finally received the PCC on 19/05/2014. Just sharing my experience and some info so it may help others going through this process.
> 
> ...


Hi vidyut,

Just wanted to know what are the charges for the pcc. I also come under same psk (malad)


----------



## karnavidyut (Oct 22, 2013)

explorer5 said:


> Hi vidyut,
> 
> Just wanted to know what are the charges for the pcc. I also come under same psk (malad)


the charges are 500 Rs for PCC


----------



## explorer5 (Dec 25, 2013)

karnavidyut said:


> the charges are 500 Rs for PCC


Thanks for your prompt reply


----------



## karnavidyut (Oct 22, 2013)

rahulk.4 said:


> I am living in hyd from past 8 months and my passport contains address of my howetown. I want PCCC asap for my australian pr. I dnt have the address proof to show in hyd, even my postpaid mobile contains my office address. I am sure my company even won't write my home address. What can i do, please advise?


If you do not have any address proofs then you will face trouble getting your PCC from hyderabad. AFAIK there should be an option to submit an affidavit. 
However if you apply for PCC from Hyd, they will still need to do police verification for your previous address before this 8 months. 
In view of the above it would be best if you visited your hometown and applied for PCC from there. If they have records of your previous police verification for passport then chances are that you may walk out of the PSK with your PCC in hand. Else they may request police verification wherein it may take 4-5 weeks with normal timelines. 
Hope that helps? All the best with your PCC, hope you get it soon!

Also request you to update your signature with your timelines so that it can help others get an idea of what to expect in how much time....


----------



## rahulk.4 (May 31, 2013)

My passport waas renewed in March and at that time they have not done my poolice verification. Will they do verification this time to get PCC


----------



## karnavidyut (Oct 22, 2013)

rahulk.4 said:


> My passport waas renewed in March and at that time they have not done my poolice verification. Will they do verification this time to get PCC


Yes I am quite certain, they will send it for Police verification! 
This is similar to my case.....I applied on 28/03 and got it on 19/05
If you have time and money to spend, you may be able to expedite it as some people on this forum have done.....scroll back to the earlier pages and you should get some good tips on how to go about getting it quick


----------



## MilanPS (Sep 3, 2013)

rahulk.4 said:


> My passport waas renewed in March and at that time they have not done my poolice verification. Will they do verification this time to get PCC


Ideally they should not, if your police verification report is showing as a tick-mark under your passport details in their system.
This check is supposed to be there for 12 months post your most recent police verification, so you can take a chance & walk-in.
Who knows you might get lucky and get it off-hand ...


----------



## TorukMakto (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I have one doubt before filling Visa.I found this group very active and have recently gone through the same situation on which I am ..here is a link to that query http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ng-medicals-totally-confused.html#post4050818

Any suggestion would be highly appreciated. Forgive me if you feel that this is not related to this section.Thanks


----------



## karnavidyut (Oct 22, 2013)

MilanPS said:


> Ideally they should not, if your police verification report is showing as a tick-mark under your passport details in their system.
> This check is supposed to be there for 12 months post your most recent police verification, so you can take a chance & walk-in.
> Who knows you might get lucky and get it off-hand ...


He has mentioned that no police verification was done while re-issuing his passport, so in all probability the system would not have any details of any police verification. 
In my opinion this will necessitate a police verification to be triggered, but as you said there is no harm taking a chance anyways.....if he gets it without the verification its good for him 
But I wouldnt keep very high hopes and be prepared for the worst if I were him


----------



## MilanPS (Sep 3, 2013)

karnavidyut said:


> He has mentioned that no police verification was done while re-issuing his passport, so in all probability the system would not have any details of any police verification.
> In my opinion this will necessitate a police verification to be triggered, but as you said there is no harm taking a chance anyways.....if he gets it without the verification its good for him
> But I wouldnt keep very high hopes and be prepared for the worst if I were him


Oops, my bad ... it was my oversight.

Yes, police verification would surely be required here.


----------



## MilanPS (Sep 3, 2013)

TorukMakto said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have one doubt before filling Visa.I found this group very active and have recently gone through the same situation on which I am ..here is a link to that query http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ng-medicals-totally-confused.html#post4050818
> 
> Any suggestion would be highly appreciated. Forgive me if you feel that this is not related to this section.Thanks


My thought is that you can very well go ahead with submitting the visa now (not sure why didn't you do that earlier though), since you already have the HAP ID basis which you have gotten the medicals done.
I'm not clear if that'd change post visa application submission, would guess not, since its' tagged to your immi account, you should be good to go ...


----------



## MilanPS (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm sure many of us would know it better than me but for the sake of all, the PCC and police-verification process results in the same check-mark on your passport details tab in passport system. But in either case, it stays there for only 12 months or the most recent address change or passport re-issue or change in particulars in the passport, whichever comes first.

So, for someone who's got a fresh or re-issued passport and police verification has been done in last 12 months, then getting a PCC is a breeze (not literally since you have to waste few hours struggling to enter the PSK and then staring at the display screens in 3 milestones inside the PSK)

And, for someone who's got an existing passport for more than an year with no recorded changes on the passport over last 12 months, then whether police verification was done earlier or not, getting a PCC would be either a 1 to 2 month grueling process or (if god is kind on you and the passport office staff hasn't had a fight back home that day) you might get it the same day too

The validity of a PCC is 12 months from the date of issue & stamping on the passport.


The bottom-line is that none in PSK knows the correct process or maybe there's none, so gear up folks ...


----------



## TorukMakto (Jan 15, 2012)

MilanPS said:


> My thought is that you can very well go ahead with submitting the visa now (not sure why didn't you do that earlier though), since you already have the HAP ID basis which you have gotten the medicals done.
> I'm not clear if that'd change post visa application submission, would guess not, since its' tagged to your immi account, you should be good to go ...


Hi Milan,

Thanks for your quick response.

I was also thinking about filling the visa but then I cam across this text on Immi website and I halted "*Once your eMedical health examinations have been submitted electronically to the department for processing, you should lodge your visa application."*
So I am now waiting for my panel doctor to submit the reports electronically then I will proceed ahead. I was wondering if others had also proceed in the similar fashion that's why I posted this query.I think it's matter of 2-3 days now so I should probably wait. What do you say?


----------



## MilanPS (Sep 3, 2013)

TorukMakto said:


> Hi Milan,
> 
> Thanks for your quick response.
> 
> ...


I'm sure lot of people have done that, if that's what is stated on the site.

But from my limited exposure, we see the majority submitting the visa application first, followed by going for the medicals & PCCs.


----------



## MilanPS (Sep 3, 2013)

TorukMakto said:


> Hi Milan,
> 
> Thanks for your quick response.
> 
> ...


Also, I'm keen to know how would you confirm whether your doctor has uploaded your medical reports on the site? Ideally, it takes 5-7 days for your medical reports to get uploaded.
Just a matter of 2-3 days, what the heck, lets' wait ....


----------



## TorukMakto (Jan 15, 2012)

MilanPS said:


> I'm sure lot of people have done that, if that's what is stated on the site.
> 
> But from my limited exposure, we see the majority submitting the visa application first, followed by going for the medicals & PCCs.


Thanks Milan for your valuable advice.


----------



## cloudram (Mar 4, 2013)

*spouse name not in wife's passport, is this an issue for PCC?*

Hi,

My wife is going to apply for a PCC in Bangalore. She is not the primary applicant.

Does her passport needs to have my name added ? 

Her passport is issued from Bangalore PSK, when she was living in a previous address. Now are staying in our own flat in Bangalore. She has Aadhaar card in our current address and SBI bank statement in our current address.

Are these documents sufficient for her PCC application? and How long its going to take ? 

Thanks
Cloudram


----------



## MilanPS (Sep 3, 2013)

cloudram said:


> Hi,
> 
> My wife is going to apply for a PCC in Bangalore. She is not the primary applicant.
> 
> ...


I'd suggest and also as most veterans here would recommend, pls. get your wife's passport re-issued with your name and new residence address whose proofs she can furnish.

When she visits' the PSK for passport re-issue, she should cite the urgency quoting your immigration process being underway, and request the APO or PO to approve her passport re-issue in post-PV mode (post police-verification), this will let her receive her new passport within a week and police-verification will get triggered the same day her passport is dispatched from the RPO.

On the books and per our experiences, considering the efficiency of our govt. departments, the police-verification process takes anywhere between 1-2 months, which you can reduce by regular follow-ups and personal visits, palm greasing the parties involved.

Sooner than she gets' the SMS stating that her police-verification is complete, she can submit the online PCC application & walk-in to the PSK (usually walk-in between 9:30am to 11:30am on any working day) and colelct her PCC the same day in a few hours.


----------



## MilanPS (Sep 3, 2013)

cloudram said:


> Hi,
> 
> My wife is going to apply for a PCC in Bangalore. She is not the primary applicant.
> 
> ...


Also, you can check the document advisor on passport website to check which documents are mandated with a passport re-issue application


----------



## cloudram (Mar 4, 2013)

MilanPS said:


> Also, you can check the document advisor on passport website to check which documents are mandated with a passport re-issue application


ok. Thanks. I just checked it. Also, we have our marriage certificate also. I think I am clear with documentation now.

Thanks
Cloudram


----------



## cloudram (Mar 4, 2013)

MilanPS said:


> I'd suggest and also as most veterans here would recommend, pls. get your wife's passport re-issued with your name and new residence address whose proofs she can furnish.
> 
> When she visits' the PSK for passport re-issue, she should cite the urgency quoting your immigration process being underway, and request the APO or PO to approve her passport re-issue in post-PV mode (post police-verification), this will let her receive her new passport within a week and police-verification will get triggered the same day her passport is dispatched from the RPO.
> 
> ...



Thanks Milan for the details.

I am only worried about the timelines, If I apply now also, its going to take time for my wife's new passport / PCC.

I have just done the same thing from my side that, I have applied for the re-issue of the passport on 21st May, and today Police verification got completed already. I re=applied to add my wife's name in my passport also, to change the address from my previous address in the passport.

I have another 33 days to submit by 189 Visa. Not sure how to proceed further! only one person from this forum suggested that, apply for the visa first and then do all these parallely, but looking at the current trend of CO allocation and grants for 189, if I get CO allocated within one or two weeks, again, I will be in soup. I can only give an explantion to CO about the passport re-issue and timelines.. Will CO wait for our passports to be re-issued and then couple of days for PCC. 

Please suggest.

Regards
Cloudram


----------



## MilanPS (Sep 3, 2013)

cloudram said:


> Thanks Milan for the details.
> 
> I am only worried about the timelines, If I apply now also, its going to take time for my wife's new passport / PCC.
> 
> ...


Hmmm... considering your situation, I'd go with the person who recommended you to file the application first and then go with all activities in parallel.


----------



## MilanPS (Sep 3, 2013)

cloudram said:


> Thanks Milan for the details.
> 
> I am only worried about the timelines, If I apply now also, its going to take time for my wife's new passport / PCC.
> 
> ...


I'd strongly recommend, applying for the re-issue of your wife's passport in post-PV mode immediately, it will take no more than 15 days for her to receive her new passport having your name and changed address on it.

Then you can submit your visa application with these details, the police verification will take time if you let it happen at ease. But considering your timelines, I'd go to all the parties involved, request, pester, follow-up & grease their palms to get her PCC in a week's time and you should be safe from all angles ...


----------



## dhara (May 13, 2013)

Hi,

I have a query about filling the PCC form online. As I was entering the required details for online application, there was a tab stating to fill Applicant References.
Are these references the people whom we refer for our address proof ??
Do we need to take these ppl along with us while we go for PCC ? Ideally, we should not but I am confused as these details are mandatory and I will not be able to submit w/o entering them. 

Also, once I fill the form, submit and make payment, Can I directly go to the PSK with all the documents with my ARN no. ? Will they have all my details updated in their system and not need to fill any other form ?

Thanks !


----------



## karnavidyut (Oct 22, 2013)

dhara said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a query about filling the PCC form online. As I was entering the required details for online application, there was a tab stating to fill Applicant References.
> Are these references the people whom we refer for our address proof ??
> ...


No you dont need to take these people with you but in case if there is a police verification these contacts will be contacted by the police to ascertain you stay at that address for the duration you have claimed. It will be best to put your immediate neighbours here...

Yes you can directly go to PSK and no other forms need to be completed manually.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2014)

*PCC from Thane PSK*

Has anyone got PCC done from Thane PSK?
Need urgent help.


----------



## TorukMakto (Jan 15, 2012)

Need to re-issue my passport to endorse my wife name and change of address but I am not staying at my current address from last 12 months as I was in Australia for a year and was back in November.Is it going to create any problem in passport application or police verification?

FYI - I am only re-issuing my passport to get PCC which they are not doing without wife's name.

Thanks


----------



## TorukMakto (Jan 15, 2012)

TorukMakto said:


> Need to re-issue my passport to endorse my wife name and change of address but I am not staying at my current address from last 12 months as I was in Australia for a year and was back in November.Is it going to create any problem in passport application or police verification?
> 
> FYI - I am only re-issuing my passport to get PCC which they are not doing without wife's name.
> 
> Thanks


Any suggestion on the above query ? Also, can I try other PSK for PCC like can I go to Delhi PSK eventhough my passport is issued by Ghaziabad PSK?


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Reissuance shouldn't be a problem. What documents are you going to submit for proof of address?? 

You can always explain the visiting police officer about your situation, in case they ask. All they need is two neighbor references.


----------



## jaideepf1407 (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi Gents,
Had applied for my PCC on the 20th of last month and the CID official visited my place for address verification on the 23rd.
Presently I have not got any intimation that the Police Verification is completed.Do I need to go to the Police station again or just wait for the PSK 
To confirm .
Anybody has an idea the time for PCC issuance after the Police official has verified our address.

Ships Engineer 231212. AMSA Assessment +ve:20 December. IELTS:7 in all Vetassess PTA Lodged:17th Jan Result ositive 22nd April. EOI Invite:28th April. 189 Lodged:13 May. CO: 26th May. Meds: 31st May


----------



## dextress (Jun 2, 2014)

jaideepf1407 said:


> Hi Gents,
> Had applied for my PCC on the 20th of last month and the CID official visited my place for address verification on the 23rd.
> Presently I have not got any intimation that the Police Verification is completed.Do I need to go to the Police station again or just wait for the PSK
> To confirm .
> ...


I assume your current address and the address on the passport is different. In my case, where the adress is same and I have been living at that address for more than 1year, I was given PCC over the counter very same day. Same for my wife. We both got it same day.


----------



## karnavidyut (Oct 22, 2013)

jaideepf1407 said:


> Hi Gents,
> Had applied for my PCC on the 20th of last month and the CID official visited my place for address verification on the 23rd.
> Presently I have not got any intimation that the Police Verification is completed.Do I need to go to the Police station again or just wait for the PSK
> To confirm .
> ...


Hi,

The average time for India PCC applied locally from within India is about 4-5 weeks. The most delay happens at the local police station, but in your case the local police station has already done their job of verifying your address. 
I wouldnt be too worried, it should get completed in another couple of weeks time. If you are very anxious you could just visit your local police station and check with them whether your file has already been sent to central CID office or not. If it has been sent then just go home and relax, you should get your sms from PSK within a week or two. 
All the best!

Regards,
K


----------



## jaideepf1407 (Jan 7, 2014)

Hey Thanks for reverting.Just wanted to confirm if I needed to follow up or not with the CID Official verifying my Current Address.

Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, +ve 22nd April, EOI SUBMIT 65 points 24th April,lodged 13th May


----------



## karnavidyut (Oct 22, 2013)

jaideepf1407 said:


> Hey Thanks for reverting.Just wanted to confirm if I needed to follow up or not with the CID Official verifying my Current Address.
> 
> Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, +ve 22nd April, EOI SUBMIT 65 points 24th April,lodged 13th May


If you want to follow up, yes it would be the same person you need to check with. But there is no need really, I would wait a week or two if i were you. 
Usually once he has completed a bunch of say 20-30 files he will forward them to the main office by internal courier. They cannot send individual files its always a bunch of files and it usually takes a couple of days to reach the main office. This will be reverified/checked for discrepancies by officials there and finally uploaded to the PSK once everything is confirmed to be ok. Then you should receive an SMS from PSK to collect your PCC. 
You visit PSK any day and you are sent straight to counter C where you are issued the PCC.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

jaideepf1407 said:


> Hey Thanks for reverting.Just wanted to confirm if I needed to follow up or not with the CID Official verifying my Current Address.
> 
> Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, +ve 22nd April, EOI SUBMIT 65 points 24th April,lodged 13th May


Do you have a File Number that you can check your status on the passport website ? passport.gov.in ?


----------



## sumy08 (Jul 4, 2013)

MilanPS said:


> I'd suggest and also as most veterans here would recommend, pls. get your wife's passport re-issued with your name and new residence address whose proofs she can furnish.
> 
> When she visits' the PSK for passport re-issue, she should cite the urgency quoting your immigration process being underway, and request the APO or PO to approve her passport re-issue in post-PV mode (post police-verification), this will let her receive her new passport within a week and police-verification will get triggered the same day her passport is dispatched from the RPO.
> 
> ...


Guys I have my passport renewed in Tatkaal, I hope I also have to speed up my Post PV to be completed, then only I can apply for PCC right? 

Is there any other way to avoid this & if I apply from other PSK not my home address what more woes it would add?


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

sumy08 said:


> Guys I have my passport renewed in Tatkaal, I hope I also have to speed up my Post PV to be completed, then only I can apply for PCC right?
> 
> Is there any other way to avoid this & if I apply from other PSK not my home address what more woes it would add?


Has the Post police verification initiated ? PCC is a breeze if you have had police verification complete in your name very recently. I'd say you would get it on 1 or 2 hours depending on your PSK.


----------



## sumy08 (Jul 4, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> Has the Post police verification initiated ? PCC is a breeze if you have had police verification complete in your name very recently. I'd say you would get it on 1 or 2 hours depending on your PSK.


Thanks for your response

Yes, it has been initiated on the same day they dispatched my passport on 29th May. Would I be able to apply for PCC with PPV just initiated or do I need to wait till it is complete ?


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

sumy08 said:


> Thanks for your response
> 
> Yes, it has been initiated on the same day they dispatched my passport on 29th May. Would I be able to apply for PCC with PPV just initiated or do I need to wait till it is complete ?


You need to wait for it to complete buddy, have they visited your place yet ?? Once visit is done, you will recieve a message and post which you can initiate PCC. This has been my experience.

Good luck.


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

Hi guys,


I am the primary applicant and my wife is the secondary applicant. 
My Wife's name is not changed in her passport and neither is my name added in her passport as a Spouse. So basically she has her old passport. Question - Will PCC be issued to her on her old name? Or will PSK ask me to update my name in her passport? I am going to with her old passport name and our marriage certificate as proof.


----------



## jaideepf1407 (Jan 7, 2014)

karnavidyut said:


> If you want to follow up, yes it would be the same person you need to check with. But there is no need really, I would wait a week or two if i were you. Usually once he has completed a bunch of say 20-30 files he will forward them to the main office by internal courier. They cannot send individual files its always a bunch of files and it usually takes a couple of days to reach the main office. This will be reverified/checked for discrepancies by officials there and finally uploaded to the PSK once everything is confirmed to be ok. Then you should receive an SMS from PSK to collect your PCC. You visit PSK any day and you are sent straight to counter C where you are issued the PCC.


Ok fine ,Think I wait it out this week and then follow up.Its ironic ,but I had applied for a U.K PCC and will most probably get it in half the time it will take me to get the Indian one.😄
Thanks for the detailed reply.

Ships Engineer 231212. AMSA Assessment +ve:20 December. IELTS:7 in all Vetassess PTA Lodged:17th Jan Result ositive 22nd April. EOI Invite:28th April. 189 Lodged:13 May. CO: 26th May. Meds: 31st May


----------



## jaideepf1407 (Jan 7, 2014)

lovetosmack said:


> Do you have a File Number that you can check your status on the passport website ? passport.gov.in ?


Yes had checked up and it's the same generic message about Verification.

Ships Engineer 231212. AMSA Assessment +ve:20 December. IELTS:7 in all Vetassess PTA Lodged:17th Jan Result ositive 22nd April. EOI Invite:28th April. 189 Lodged:13 May. CO: 26th May. Meds: 31st May


----------



## eva-aus1 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi,,

What is the process when my current address and the permenant address is different?

What all proofs we need to submit ?? Does current address also will be verified??

Tks,
Eva


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

Santhosh.15 said:


> You need to wait for it to complete buddy, have they visited your place yet ?? Once visit is done, you will recieve a message and post which you can initiate PCC. This has been my experience.
> 
> Good luck.


Hi Santhosh and all,

I went for my PCC today at Pune PSK. My wife's PCC was issued straightaway on the counter and I could not get mine today - Police Verification pending ! 

1 . I read the previous posts in this thread and I now know that I will get a message from PSK once the police checks are done and then I can visit the PSK to collect the PCC. However, I did not enrol for the SMS service with PSK. How will I know?? Will the PSK still send me an SMS? Or can I have to now enrol for the sms service?

2. I heard somewhere that in order to hurry up the Police Check, I have to visit the Local Commissioner Office. Can anybody please confirm this?


----------



## jaideepf1407 (Jan 7, 2014)

jaideepf1407 said:


> Hi Gents, Had applied for my PCC on the 20th of last month and the CID official visited my place for address verification on the 23rd. Presently I have not got any intimation that the Police Verification is completed.Do I need to go to the Police station again or just wait for the PSK To confirm . Anybody has an idea the time for PCC issuance after the Police official has verified our address. Ships Engineer 231212. AMSA Assessment +ve:20 December. IELTS:7 in all Vetassess PTA Lodged:17th Jan Result ositive 22nd April. EOI Invite:28th April. 189 Lodged:13 May. CO: 26th May. Meds: 31st May


Checked the status of my application online and this is what it says now,

Status PCC application granted on 03/06/2014. Police Verification has been initiated and a request has been sent to SP Office, District South Goa. After 'Clear' Police Verification Report is received at Regional Passport Office, PCC needs to be collected from the Passport Seva Kendra where you applied. You would receive an e-mail/sms once the PCC is ready for collection.

Didn't realise but it looks to me that the verification is Done first by CID and then the Local cops.

Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, +ve 22nd April, EOI SUBMIT 65 points 24th April,lodged 13th May


----------



## MilanPS (Sep 3, 2013)

jaideepf1407 said:


> Checked the status of my application online and this is what it says now,
> 
> Status PCC application granted on 03/06/2014. Police Verification has been initiated and a request has been sent to SP Office, District South Goa. After 'Clear' Police Verification Report is received at Regional Passport Office, PCC needs to be collected from the Passport Seva Kendra where you applied. You would receive an e-mail/sms once the PCC is ready for collection.
> 
> ...


Nopes, its' first local police and then LIU or CID and its' the physical movement of your file & papers so its' extremely prone to human errors, both deliberate & non-deliberate, so you have to be on your toes and keep tracking the movement of your file & papers very diligently ...


----------



## karnavidyut (Oct 22, 2013)

jaideepf1407 said:


> Checked the status of my application online and this is what it says now,
> 
> Status PCC application granted on 03/06/2014. Police Verification has been initiated and a request has been sent to SP Office, District South Goa. After 'Clear' Police Verification Report is received at Regional Passport Office, PCC needs to be collected from the Passport Seva Kendra where you applied. You would receive an e-mail/sms once the PCC is ready for collection.
> 
> ...


The verification is only done by local police station and the CID office only plays the role of secondary checks and liaising with the passport office i.e. receiving the file from PSK and uploading the soft copy of files back to PSK

The file flow is as follows:
PSK > CID office > local police station > CID office > PSK 
Please note that in mumbai it is managed by CID head office but at some other places it may be the commissioner or SP office. Whoever it may be but the place to start enquiring should be the passport verification chap at your local police station who can then guide you to other departments or people.


----------



## jaideepf1407 (Jan 7, 2014)

Ok thanks a lot for the confirmation.
Will make a trip down to the Cop station and meet the Personell in charge.

Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, +ve 22nd April, EOI SUBMIT 65 points 24th April,lodged 13th May


----------



## jaideepf1407 (Jan 7, 2014)

My PCC application is ready.As per my earlier mail it meant that the Application was ready.
Just got the SMS.

Ships Engineer 231212. AMSA Assessment +ve:20 December. IELTS:7 in all Vetassess PTA Lodged:17th Jan Result ositive 22nd April. EOI Invite:28th April. 189 Lodged:13 May. CO: 26th May. Meds: 31st May


----------



## explorer5 (Dec 25, 2013)

eva-aus1 said:


> Hi,,
> 
> What is the process when my current address and the permenant address is different?
> 
> ...


Hi ,
Its the same case with me my address on the passport is different from the one where I currently reside. So from where exactly I should take the pcc as both the psk are different


----------



## HarryAdd (Mar 30, 2013)

explorer5 said:


> Hi ,
> Its the same case with me my address on the passport is different from the one where I currently reside. So from where exactly I should take the pcc as both the psk are different


In your case, you should submit address proof of your current residence and Id proof documents.

They won't be any verification on the address on the passport because it is already verified before issue of the passport...

I am sharing this just out of my experience....


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

explorer5 said:


> Hi ,
> Its the same case with me my address on the passport is different from the one where I currently reside. So from where exactly I should take the pcc as both the psk are different


Always apply at current residence area PSK.


----------



## HarryAdd (Mar 30, 2013)

eva-aus1 said:


> Hi,,
> 
> What is the process when my current address and the permenant address is different?
> 
> ...


if you have resided in your current address for more then one year than you don't have to show any proof of your permanent address. 

You can submit address proof of the current address like bank statement (only govt banks are accepted) or post paid mobile bill or ration card...

if you have resided in your current address for less then one year than you have submit the address proof of your permanent address or prior resident address proof...

use this link to know more :
Passport Seva, Ministry of External Affairs, Government of India


I am sharing these details out of my personal experience...


----------



## sumy08 (Jul 4, 2013)

Do the guys at PSK really ask for proof of Visa Application or PCC can be issued without that ?

The reason I am asking is bcoz if one have to apply from home address, he should mention his permanent address but in Visa he might have put some other address, so this can lead to a problem.

What are your views guys ?


----------



## karnavidyut (Oct 22, 2013)

sumy08 said:


> Do the guys at PSK really ask for proof of Visa Application or PCC can be issued without that ?
> 
> The reason I am asking is bcoz if one have to apply from home address, he should mention his permanent address but in Visa he might have put some other address, so this can lead to a problem.
> 
> What are your views guys ?


They did not ask me for any proof of visa application. However there have been instances where they ask for a proof and instances where they don't ask for it...
So it could go either ways.....If they do ask for a proof and notice a different address, the application can be rejected, you are right.
Also please note that even if you apply for permanent address, there can still be a police verification requested, you cannot be absolutely sure that you will get your PCC on the spot! So consider all possibilities and do what suits best to your situation.


----------



## sumy08 (Jul 4, 2013)

karnavidyut said:


> They did not ask me for any proof of visa application. However there have been instances where they ask for a proof and instances where they don't ask for it...
> So it could go either ways.....If they do ask for a proof and notice a different address, the application can be rejected, you are right.
> Also please note that even if you apply for permanent address, there can still be a police verification requested, you cannot be absolutely sure that you will get your PCC on the spot! So consider all possibilities and do what suits best to your situation.


Thanks. 

My passport is 15 days old & my wife's is around 3 years old. What do you guys suggest, apply from current address residing from almost 3 years or apply from permanent address area ?

I am in a fear that if I apply from current address they would initiate a PV at my current address.


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

sumy08 said:


> Do the guys at PSK really ask for proof of Visa Application or PCC can be issued without that ?
> 
> The reason I am asking is bcoz if one have to apply from home address, he should mention his permanent address but in Visa he might have put some other address, so this can lead to a problem.
> 
> What are your views guys ?


Mate I went to the PSK today and was only asked to present passport. No other document was asked for.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi guys,

I got my PCC done from Thane psk today. Wanted to share my experience if it helps somebody.
Both my wife and my passport are over three years old. There was no address change. We submitted only application form. We made no payment or booked appointment. Went to psk at 8:30 with arn receipt and self attested passport copy. We were let in immediately. Papers verified at token counter and given token number. Then went to counter A where they took payment, photo and fingerprint. Then went to counter B where they checked documents. Then went to counter C where they took the form and asked us to wait. After one hour we were given two copies of letter and pasport stamped. Entire process took two hours and it was very systematic. Hope this helps.


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

sumy08 said:


> Do the guys at PSK really ask for proof of Visa Application or PCC can be issued without that ?
> 
> The reason I am asking is bcoz if one have to apply from home address, he should mention his permanent address but in Visa he might have put some other address, so this can lead to a problem.
> 
> What are your views guys ?


The rules of the PSK, within the same PSK and across the PSK countrywide are highly inconsistent. There are a few PSKs where they have demanded "Proof of Visa Application" and there are PSKs which just don't care about. 
Sharing my example, I got my PCC without being asked for a proof of visa application. Whereas, my wife was sent back for want of a document of such sort. The next day, she barged in again, only this time she was not even asked for the "proof" which they had asked for day before!!! So, better be prepared and avoid going multiple visits. 

Get the Visa Application print out.
Get this Print out http://www.migrationplus.com.au/files/docs/migration_form_47p.pdf

Show them this and they will happy, if they ask for it.


----------



## kvish4u (Jul 1, 2013)

Got my PCC done from Saligramam Chennai today. It was Hassle free process. Submitted a copy of the passport front and back pages and that was all. Took about 2 hours in all and was handed over 2 copies of the PCC with a stamp on the passport


----------



## rk_coutinho (Apr 4, 2009)

I would need to submit a pcc application for myself, my wife and my son(4 years)

In the online module, should i create a separate id for myself, my wife and my son. especially for the case of my son, how do I create the relevant application for him. whose email id should i give for his id on the passport website.


I am based out of mumbai(malad), so which psk should i go to


----------



## TorukMakto (Jan 15, 2012)

rk_coutinho said:


> I would need to submit a pcc application for myself, my wife and my son(4 years)
> 
> In the online module, should i create a separate id for myself, my wife and my son. especially for the case of my son, how do I create the relevant application for him. whose email id should i give for his id on the passport website.
> 
> ...


Yes, you need to have separate applications for each member.For your 4 year old son though I don't think you need PCC. As far as I know dependent kids below 16 years don't need PCC but cross-check this on Immi website.


----------



## rk_coutinho (Apr 4, 2009)

TorukMakto said:


> Yes, you need to have separate applications for each member.For your 4 year old son though I don't think you need PCC. As far as I know dependent kids below 16 years don't need PCC but cross-check this on Immi website.


Thanks for the quick revert....


----------



## karnavidyut (Oct 22, 2013)

rk_coutinho said:


> Thanks for the quick revert....


Hey you should go Malad Psk....it's a 2 min ride or 10 min walk from Malad station in the east! I got mine from there and it's nice and organized 
All the best! 
You could also go to Andheri Psk but with Malad Psk being so close why would you want to go there


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2014)

*Didnt Subscribe to SMS Service*

Hi,

I am in a strange situation. My wife applied for PCC from Thane PSK but the idiots at the counter didnt register for SMS service. We realised it later. Called Customer Care whether we can opt for SMS service but they were bunch of useless as they didnt had any info.

The reason being - we bribed the person at SP Office to get our work done. Collected the file and got verification done at local police station and then took the file back to SP Office. Handed over to the guy whom we paid for the service. Since online uploading facility at SP Office is not yet available so they take files and get it uploaded at Thane PSK. He has confirmed that verification report has been uploaded but till now we havent received the sms/email stating PCC ready. We have been checking online but status has not changed yet.

We are in fix as to what should be done. The police guy has confirmed that work has been done, we didnt register for SMS service so have to rely on online status which is the same from day 1 and more importantly we are not presently in city to go in person at PSK to check the status.

Has anyone been through this situation or can suggest any advice. This is the last piece of document pending to be uploaded from my side.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

What does the status read in the passport website?


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2014)

lovetosmack said:


> What does the status read in the passport website?


Same message that we all see when PCC application is submitted at PSK.

"PCC application granted on XXXX. Police Verification has been initiated and a request has been sent to Commissioner Of Police, District YYYY. After 'Clear' Police Verification Report is received at Regional Passport Office, PCC needs to be collected from the Passport Seva Kendra where you applied. You would receive an e-mail/sms once the PCC is ready for collection."


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2014)

cb2406 said:


> Same message that we all see when PCC application is submitted at PSK.
> 
> "PCC application granted on XXXX. Police Verification has been initiated and a request has been sent to Commissioner Of Police, District YYYY. After 'Clear' Police Verification Report is received at Regional Passport Office, PCC needs to be collected from the Passport Seva Kendra where you applied. You would receive an e-mail/sms once the PCC is ready for collection."



anyone??


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

cb2406 said:


> Same message that we all see when PCC application is submitted at PSK.
> 
> "PCC application granted on XXXX. Police Verification has been initiated and a request has been sent to Commissioner Of Police, District YYYY. After 'Clear' Police Verification Report is received at Regional Passport Office, PCC needs to be collected from the Passport Seva Kendra where you applied. You would receive an e-mail/sms once the PCC is ready for collection."


There is nothing else you can do but wait or you have to go to the RPO for update. Same issue happened for me & I had to go wait in the RPO line & got it on the spot. I realized that the issue was with the report not being sent, though the police were bluffing that they sent it long ago.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

BTW don't worry about the useless SM service. It doesn't work in REALTIME at all. So, it's a waste of money opting for it. I had 4 passports & 5 PCCs done & for not even one did I get an SMS.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2014)

lovetosmack said:


> There is nothing else you can do but wait or you have to go to the RPO for update. Same issue happened for me & I had to go wait in the RPO line & got it on the spot. I realized that the issue was with the report not being sent, though the police were bluffing that they sent it long ago.


In my case, the guy took the file no and confirmed that verification report has been uploaded. As i said, am not in city right now so that i can visit PSK for update. I have no option but to rely on this guy's words. I have paid him so i dont think he is bluffing.


How did you come to know that police didnt sent your report - was it by visiting PSK or they told you.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

I filed an RTI against my PCC application. There was a *week * difference between the date the police told they uploaded the report to that of the date the RTI application showed.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2014)

lovetosmack said:


> I filed an RTI against my PCC application. There was a *week * difference between the date the police told they uploaded the report to that of the date the RTI application showed.


Could give the timelines, i mean in how many days did u get reply to RTI and when did u go for collecting PCC. Did u apply for RTI before collecting PCC or after.

Is it advisable to go for it, i suppose the concerned department (SP Office) will be answerable to application. I hope you understand my concern as i dont want to invite any trouble from the guy whom i paid. My though may be silly but still cant help it.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

No. RTI won't help you in anyway. At all. It is just information on the dates & how it went by. A separate team works on RTI applications by collecting data & sending responses. It's a daily routine task for this team in every office (not only passport office). Since it was my first time with RTI, I wanted to try it out of curiosity. Trust me. There is no other way of knowing the PCC status without actually going to the PSK/RPO or waiting it out. Even if you call their call center, they read out to you the same message that appears in their website.


----------



## Steve_SAP (Jun 6, 2013)

Hello Experts,

I have taken a PCC for Canada just few days back. Since I am traveling to Canada for project work tomorrow, I will not be able to initiate the new PCC for Australia. 

Will case officer accept the PCC taken for canada? 
In the Indian PCC, they have mentioned the country name with the statement "Including Travel visa for canada"

Or Is it mandatory to get one more PCC specifically for Australia?

If I need to Initiate Indian PCC from Canada, how long will it take to get the PCC. Kindly Help me


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2014)

Steve_SAP said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I have taken a PCC for Canada just few days back. Since I am traveling to Canada for project work tomorrow, I will not be able to initiate the new PCC for Australia.
> 
> ...


You cant use the PCC issued for Canada since on certificate it is specifically for the country you are applying for. You need to apply PCC for Australia separately.

For your 2nd question, i may not be helpful to you.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2014)

lovetosmack said:


> No. RTI won't help you in anyway. At all. It is just information on the dates & how it went by. A separate team works on RTI applications by collecting data & sending responses. It's a daily routine task for this team in every office (not only passport office). Since it was my first time with RTI, I wanted to try it out of curiosity. Trust me. There is no other way of knowing the PCC status without actually going to the PSK/RPO or waiting it out. Even if you call their call center, they read out to you the same message that appears in their website.



Finally pestering :boink: the police guy helped me and my wife received the sms stating that PCC is ready for collection.

Nailed the last piece of document, hopefully CO (not assigned but working on my case) finds all my document meeting the requirement and wont request for anyother documents.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

cb2406 said:


> Finally pestering :boink: the police guy helped me and my wife received the sms stating that PCC is ready for collection.
> 
> Nailed the last piece of document, hopefully CO (not assigned but working on my case) finds all my document meeting the requirement and wont request for anyother documents.


So, after all it's stuck with the police.. See ?


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2014)

lovetosmack said:


> So, after all it's stuck with the police.. See ?


No its not that case. The SP office that i dealt with does manual paper work. They don't the facility of uploading the report online to PSK. 
I think he might have sent the report to PSK and uploading part was pending. He got scared when i told him that i am booking flight tickets to collect the PCC so that trick did wonders. He did his work and even confirmed that i will be receiving the sms. After 1 hr got the sms. Relieved


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

cb2406 said:


> No its not that case. The SP office that i dealt with does manual paper work. They don't the facility of uploading the report online to PSK.
> I think he might have sent the report to PSK and uploading part was pending. He got scared when i told him that i am booking flight tickets to collect the PCC so that trick did wonders. He did his work and even confirmed that i will be receiving the sms. After 1 hr got the sms. Relieved


Alright. I get it.


----------



## sound (Jun 18, 2014)

Hi,

I am a Singaporean living in India(Chennai) and I need PCC certificate from India. I am in India for the past 5 years did my studies blah blah... 

When I asked for PCC in FRRO department they advised me to go to commissionaire office and they will issue the PCC. I did the long formalities and the usual under table and got my PCC when I uploaded my CO said its not a police clearance we need from proper authority.

With all the frustrations I went to FRRO office today and they issued another certificate saying show this and they said


> they will accept


. 

I just got 3 days left to end my 28 days grace time to submit all documents. Any one can help where to get PCC for foreigner staying in India


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

sound said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a Singaporean living in India(Chennai) and I need PCC certificate from India. I am in India for the past 5 years did my studies blah blah...
> 
> ...


Did you try vfs guys? I got this from vfs-Aus for india : IHC Visa Information - Australia - Home - Police Clearance Certificate(PCC) - Online Application There might be one for singapore as well.


----------



## sound (Jun 18, 2014)

Thanks for ur reply bond-Bahai... I think u can approach VFS if ur outside india and when u need PCC they will help. Correct me if I am wrong


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

sound said:


> Thanks for ur reply bond-Bahai... I think u can approach VFS if ur outside india and when u need PCC they will help. Correct me if I am wrong


Guys who have received the Pcc, does it contain our address?


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

cancerianlrules said:


> Guys who have received the Pcc, does it contain our address?


No.


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

rt00021 said:


> Arey Ankur saab from Dilli!
> 
> You have two options: 1) If you wife's name is endorsed on your passport or reverse OR 2) If you have marriage certificate, it should automatically mean that you guys are married and hence you live together. This works for address proof. Apart from that, you need passports of both, of course. I would suggest you to call the passport helpline though. They will help you with it.


Saab aisi paresshani ni face karte...hehehe

Our names are added as spouse and in their systems but not added on the first/last page. 

Is there a helpline number? Can you share ?


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

rt00021 said:


> Arey *Ankur* saab from Dilli!
> 
> You have two options: 1) If you wife's name is endorsed on your passport or reverse OR 2) If you have marriage certificate, it should automatically mean that you guys are married and hence you live together. This works for address proof. Apart from that, you need passports of both, of course. I would suggest you to call the passport helpline though. They will help you with it.


 i visited psk for my PCC.. enquired from there, the above method won't work. he suggested me to open a bank account with SBI, after that he mentioned one more step which i missed to note down, I will visit their soon and will get more info about it.


----------



## ggupta002 (Mar 30, 2013)

delhi_ankur said:


> i visited psk for my PCC.. enquired from there, the above method won't work. he suggested me to open a bank account with SBI, after that he mentioned one more step which i missed to note down, I will visit their soon and will get more info about it.


If you have any nationalized bank account open on your name, then get that account converted to joint account with your wife's name added on to it, take the bank account statement to PSK and your PCC will be done.
Make sure that bank statement should have bank's stamp on it as PSK will not take photocopy and will ask for original doc.


----------



## rk_coutinho (Apr 4, 2009)

Hey Guys,

I had visited the psk last week for my pcc to be told that CID verification has not been done on my passport... a bit disappointing...

they told me that i would need to get the verification done before the pcc is granted. I wanted to know if someone is aware of the process for getting this moving. I had received an SMS that the verification has started, but not heard anything further. Would visiting the local police station to check out help?

To add more details... the psk is mumbai - malad and the police station applicable for me is malwani in malad(mumbai)


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

rk_coutinho said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I had visited the psk last week for my pcc to be told that CID verification has not been done on my passport... a bit disappointing...
> 
> ...


Visit the police station in the area you live. PSK sends your file to them, same day when you visit PSK.

At police station, carry a copy of your passport/local address proof/Visa invite letter with originals.

There you need to fill a form, after that police will start the verification with your neighbors.


----------



## sumy08 (Jul 4, 2013)

delhi_ankur said:


> Visit the police station in the area you live. PSK sends your file to them, same day when you visit PSK.
> 
> At police station, carry a copy of your passport/local address proof/Visa invite letter with originals.
> 
> There you need to fill a form, after that police will start the verification with your neighbors.


Post Verification, how much time does police take to upload PV report & does we recieve any sms from PSK that verification is complete like we get when it is initiated.

Can any one please help


----------



## MilanPS (Sep 3, 2013)

sumy08 said:


> Post Verification, how much time does police take to upload PV report & does we recieve any sms from PSK that verification is complete like we get when it is initiated.
> 
> Can any one please help


First, police will do its' verification and character check from your neighborhood, then it'll log-in to the passport system to put a check against the police-verification box and that same moment you'll receive an SMS to come and collect your PCC from the PSK, its' as simple as that.


----------



## sumy08 (Jul 4, 2013)

MilanPS said:


> First, police will do its' verification and character check from your neighborhood, then it'll log-in to the passport system to put a check against the police-verification box and that same moment you'll receive an SMS to come and collect your PCC from the PSK, its' as simple as that.


I have recently got a new passpport, my PV have already been done a few days back at my local police station, what I want to know is how much time would SP office would take to upload my PV report so that I can go ahead with my PCC.

2. Would I get an sms for passport verification complete ?


----------



## MilanPS (Sep 3, 2013)

sumy08 said:


> I have recently got a new passpport, my PV have already been done a few days back at my local police station, what I want to know is how much time would SP office would take to upload my PV report so that I can go ahead with my PCC.
> 
> 2. Would I get an sms for passport verification complete ?


1- If they go by the process it should take less than 7 days for them to check your PV status in their records and upload the same on passport website, but you never know they are extremely efficient most of the time, so you better run after them and get them to do it in front of you

2- Yes


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

MilanPS said:


> First, police will do its' verification and character check from your neighborhood, then it'll log-in to the passport system to put a check against the police-verification box and that same moment you'll receive an SMS to come and collect your PCC from the PSK, its' as simple as that.


Hi milan

I visited yesterday for followup.

That guy said that my file has been sent to commisioner office...is that a part ? Or i am just being fooled around ?

My friend who visited a day after me got it yesterday and i am still waiting ..


----------



## MilanPS (Sep 3, 2013)

delhi_ankur said:


> Hi milan
> 
> I visited yesterday for followup.
> 
> ...


PSK -> SSP office -> LIU & Police station -> police verification, character & reference check -> SSP office -> Passport website -> SMS for PCC collection

Most probably that guy's taking you for a ride, give him the clear hint of green revolution and he will extend his immediate support ...


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

MilanPS said:


> PSK -> SSP office -> LIU & Police station -> police verification, character & reference check -> SSP office -> Passport website -> SMS for PCC collection
> 
> Most probably that guy's taking you for a ride, give him the clear hint of green revolution and he will extend his immediate support ...


Wow..helpful info 
Thanks
I will wait for 1 more day as he said...


----------



## rockyrambo (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi,

I am in Delhi these days but travelling back to Singapore on 14th July. I applied for PCC today at PSK office North West Delhi. Unfortunately, I need to undergo a verification process so my PCC has been stalled. 

1) I was thinking of visiting the Special Branch to 'request' them to expedite things for me. Is there a physical movement of files between these offices, so I should wait for them to contact me rather me approaching them?

2) Since I will be leaving India on 13th night, there are two possibilities:
a) if verification process gets completed when I am here. This would mean that the documentation will be sent back from local police -> special branch CID -> Passport Office. I shouldn't be present physically to make that happen, however, once it is completed, I am supposed to get my PCC from the PSK. For this:
#1 - Can I courier back my passport and get a nominee assigned who can get the PCC for me? I know I will have to speak to the Assistant Passport Officer for this to happen and may be upon his approval it gets done
#2 - If I don't do #1 then when I re-initiate the PCC process in Singapore through VFS, should I tell them that I had already initiated my PCC process in India with verification completed but I couldn't collect it?

b) if verification process doesn't get completed then when the local police guy comes over I won't be present, would that hamper my re-initiation of PCC from Singapore in anyway?


----------



## sumy08 (Jul 4, 2013)

Guys,

Finally for my tatkaal passport I recieved sms saying "Police have submitted clear report for your current address", I assume this is the final step & this completes my passport PV.

Now I can go ahead with PCC right ?


----------



## MilanPS (Sep 3, 2013)

sumy08 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally for my tatkaal passport I recieved sms saying "Police have submitted clear report for your current address", I assume this is the final step & this completes my passport PV.
> 
> Now I can go ahead with PCC right ?


Yes, right away.


----------



## MilanPS (Sep 3, 2013)

rockyrambo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in Delhi these days but travelling back to Singapore on 14th July. I applied for PCC today at PSK office North West Delhi. Unfortunately, I need to undergo a verification process so my PCC has been stalled.
> 
> ...


Your'e running against time, get your camping gear and camp at the local police station and then at the SSP office to get it pushed in the passport system.


----------



## sumy08 (Jul 4, 2013)

MilanPS said:


> Yes, right away.


Thanks Milan


----------



## nkrana (Dec 2, 2013)

Guys a bit information. If anyone facing issues getting PCC from PSk centres. Please try giving PCC from police station in english with heading POLiCe.clearance certificate on top
and a photograph

me my wife and one of my friend did d same and was granted PR widout any hassle


----------



## rockyrambo (Apr 22, 2013)

MilanPS said:


> Your'e running against time, get your camping gear and camp at the local police station and then at the SSP office to get it pushed in the passport system.


ya bro, contacted the inquiry guy..he should come over tomorrow.. hope it gets done soon..


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

nkrana said:


> Guys a bit information. If anyone facing issues getting PCC from PSk centres. Please try giving PCC from police station in english with heading POLiCe.clearance certificate on top
> and a photograph
> 
> me my wife and one of my friend did d same and was granted PR widout any hassle


hello... 

you seem to be like angel to me here :amen:

A quick question... PCC from local police station or commisioner office ? 

Can you provide more details or if you can help in emailing me the format etc (you may hide the details that you feel).


----------



## opindersinghbuttar (Sep 25, 2013)

delhi_ankur said:


> hello...
> 
> you seem to be like angel to me here :amen:
> 
> ...


Your PCC is valid if it is signed/verified/issued by the SSP (senior superintendent of police) if you are in a small district and the Commissioner of Police or DCP (Deputy Commissioner of Police) in Metros like Delhi, Mumbai Etc.

cheers


----------



## thearc (Nov 2, 2013)

Guys some serious help needed here!!!

I am getting PCC done for my wife and myself. I am currently staying in Mumbai and permanent address is of haryana as per passport and my wife is staying in Pune and permanent address is of rajasthan as per passport. Now few things - 
1. Neither of our passports has each other's name mentioned in it while in the PCC forms we have filled at PSK have the spouse details. Is it something to worry about? Will the PSK officer ask us to re-issue the passport or they take it without the spouse name too?
2. My wife is at her current address since last 4 months however, in SBI Bank statement as the current address has been updated, her 1 year statement has the address. Should we say that we have been residing in Pune at mentioned address for 1 year or mention the truth (no proof for previous place of stay)
3. Do they look at marriage certificate at PSK office?

or should i refill the PCC forms with no spouse details for both of us. (this would mean 2nd PCC form on same passport with diff details) Will that be an issue?

Please respond at earliest. Would really appreciate your help on this.
Planning on getting it day after (thru).


----------



## rashe_12 (Sep 3, 2013)

nkrana said:


> Guys a bit information. If anyone facing issues getting PCC from PSk centres. Please try giving PCC from police station in english with heading POLiCe.clearance certificate on top
> and a photograph
> 
> me my wife and one of my friend did d same and was granted PR widout any hassle


You are lucky that you CO accepted this from your local police station. PCC that is needed is the one issued by MOE (Ministry of External Affairs) and this is issued only at respective PSK. 

Must say you are lucky enough to get away with PCC issued by local station....


----------



## rashe_12 (Sep 3, 2013)

thearc said:


> Guys some serious help needed here!!!
> 
> I am getting PCC done for my wife and myself. I am currently staying in Mumbai and permanent address is of haryana as per passport and my wife is staying in Pune and permanent address is of rajasthan as per passport. Now few things -
> 1. Neither of our passports has each other's name mentioned in it while in the PCC forms we have filled at PSK have the spouse details. Is it something to worry about? Will the PSK officer ask us to re-issue the passport or they take it without the spouse name too?
> ...


Bank account is joint or just in your wife name? If separate account I would recommend you both apply separately as 2 separate applicants. 

You never know what these passport officers can come up with. God forbid they ask you to apply for fresh passport along with spouse name (just saying worst case scenario).

Hope you haven't submitted the forms and saved it as draft on the passport website....


----------



## thearc (Nov 2, 2013)

rashe_12 said:


> Bank account is joint or just in your wife name? If separate account I would recommend you both apply separately as 2 separate applicants.
> 
> You never know what these passport officers can come up with. God forbid they ask you to apply for fresh passport along with spouse name (just saying worst case scenario).
> 
> Hope you haven't submitted the forms and saved it as draft on the passport website....


Bank account is individual.
Submitted the forms and have resubmitted with details as single from a new ID.
Do they look you up with ARN or just your application no. Which you have taken a print of? If they only look up for ARN then I guess I am saved.
I am very confused as to how to go about it.
Any suggestions??


----------



## opindersinghbuttar (Sep 25, 2013)

rashe_12 said:


> You are lucky that you CO accepted this from your local police station. PCC that is needed is the one issued by MOE (Ministry of External Affairs) and this is issued only at respective PSK.
> 
> Must say you are lucky enough to get away with PCC issued by local station....


PCC issued by the PSK/ MOE is also signed by the SSP (senior superintendent of police) of your particular district, so if one went to the local police station for PCC and they got it signed/verified by the SSP .... that would be just as good as one issued by the PSK.

NOTE: PCC issuing authority is the SSP (senior superintendent of police) not the PSK, PSK sends the PCC to respective SSP (senior superintendent of police) of the district you belong to.

hit like if useful!


----------



## sumy08 (Jul 4, 2013)

opindersinghbuttar said:


> Your PCC is valid if it is signed/verified/issued by the SSP (senior superintendent of police) if you are in a small district and the Commissioner of Police or DCP (Deputy Commissioner of Police) in Metros like Delhi, Mumbai Etc.
> 
> cheers


I am not sure if PCC from local SSP/DC would be acceptable, can you give any pointers if this is accepted ?


----------



## opindersinghbuttar (Sep 25, 2013)

sumy08 said:


> I am not sure if PCC from local SSP/DC would be acceptable, can you give any pointers if this is accepted ?



PSKs don't issue PCC on their own, they send your forms to the respective District Police headquarters for verification. Some police officer is then assigned to your case who in turns visits your residence, gets the form signed by two of your neighbours(references as in PSK form) and then they go about conducting whatever enquiry they have to, to check your character.

Later the completed enquiry and form is presented to the SSP (district police head), only after his signature/verification is the PCC sent back to PSK as completed.

So without SSP's signature PSK can't issue a PCC. Even if they do, it won't be valid.

But it is advisable to get it done through the PSK.


----------



## vinaayaks8 (May 12, 2013)

Hello Guys,

I'm relatively new to this forum. I'm trying for state sponsorship under subclass : 190, for South Australia. I've already got the invite and have applied for the Visa.

So, the next step was to apply for PCC . I've created my login on the Passport India website and was in the process of filling the online form , until i stumbled across this page , where one has to provide two references .

Now i am originally from Lucknow , and my passport has the address of Lucknow only, while i am currently working in Pune for quite some time now.

So, my query is : 

1. Do i specify references in Lucknow , or Pune.
2. Do the references have to be near the place i currently stay , in case i have to give for Pune.

Also , if someone could suggest on the approx timelines, on how long would the whole process take.

I know this might have been discussed previously in this thread, but would appreciate any leads on this, as im pretty confused about this as this point 


Thanks !!.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

vinaayaks8 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I'm relatively new to this forum. I'm trying for state sponsorship under subclass : 190, for South Australia. I've already got the invite and have applied for the Visa.
> 
> ...


Hi, 

As far as I under Police enquiry will be done for present location and if your old police verification is available online then police verification at Lucknow will not be do e

2 References should be from present location only. 

If old police verification is available online then your PCC will be out in10 working days if that is not the case then it might get a Lil delayed. 

This is to the best of my knowledge, aeniors can chip in and guide. 


Regards 

Deep


----------



## vinaayaks8 (May 12, 2013)

Hi Deep,

Thanks a lot for the info here. Appreciate the help 

Regards,
Vinaayak


----------



## rashe_12 (Sep 3, 2013)

thearc said:


> Bank account is individual.
> Submitted the forms and have resubmitted with details as single from a new ID.
> Do they look you up with ARN or just your application no. Which you have taken a print of? If they only look up for ARN then I guess I am saved.
> I am very confused as to how to go about it.
> Any suggestions??


Your ARN is your "Application Reference Number". Based on your ARN they pull up your application. Once you submit your application at PSK you get a file number. Hope I haven't added more to your confusion


----------



## rashe_12 (Sep 3, 2013)

opindersinghbuttar said:


> PSKs don't issue PCC on their own, they send your forms to the respective District Police headquarters for verification. Some police officer is then assigned to your case who in turns visits your residence, gets the form signed by two of your neighbours(references as in PSK form) and then they go about conducting whatever enquiry they have to, to check your character.
> 
> Later the completed enquiry and form is presented to the SSP (district police head), only after his signature/verification is the PCC sent back to PSK as completed.
> 
> ...


No doubt PSK doesn't issue PCC on their own. The PCC that you used from SSP is usually used only for job purpose where certain employers have a prerequisite for PCC.

For immigration/visa purpose the issuing authority is MOE.


----------



## rashe_12 (Sep 3, 2013)

nkrana said:


> Guys a bit information. If anyone facing issues getting PCC from PSk centres. Please try giving PCC from police station in english with heading POLiCe.clearance certificate on top
> and a photograph
> 
> me my wife and one of my friend did d same and was granted PR widout any hassle





opindersinghbuttar said:


> Your PCC is valid if it is signed/verified/issued by the SSP (senior superintendent of police) if you are in a small district and the Commissioner of Police or DCP (Deputy Commissioner of Police) in Metros like Delhi, Mumbai Etc.
> 
> cheers





opindersinghbuttar said:


> PCC issued by the PSK/ MOE is also signed by the SSP (senior superintendent of police) of your particular district, so if one went to the local police station for PCC and they got it signed/verified by the SSP .... that would be just as good as one issued by the PSK.
> 
> NOTE: PCC issuing authority is the SSP (senior superintendent of police) not the PSK, PSK sends the PCC to respective SSP (senior superintendent of police) of the district you belong to.
> 
> hit like if useful!





opindersinghbuttar said:


> PSKs don't issue PCC on their own, they send your forms to the respective District Police headquarters for verification. Some police officer is then assigned to your case who in turns visits your residence, gets the form signed by two of your neighbours(references as in PSK form) and then they go about conducting whatever enquiry they have to, to check your character.
> 
> Later the completed enquiry and form is presented to the SSP (district police head), only after his signature/verification is the PCC sent back to PSK as completed.
> 
> ...




Please do not recommend applying for PCC from your SSP or local station near your home. That's not the right certificate. It should always be applied at PSK and issued by MOE.

Refer to the link below where the CO did not accept it. Probably you were just lucky that you CO approved PCC issued from local station. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/4543130-post5675.html

Go to this link and scroll at the bottom and look under the header "Police Check" - 

http://www.immi.gov.au/Help/Locations/Pages/India.aspx


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

*PCC from Pune*



vinaayaks8 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I'm relatively new to this forum. I'm trying for state sponsorship under subclass : 190, for South Australia. I've already got the invite and have applied for the Visa.
> 
> ...



Hi Vinayak,

Welcome to the forum. The references you need to give will be contacts around your vicinity. It will be a good practice to give references who will sign your verification later but not limited to.

I had come to Pune for about 2 weeks only when I lodged my PCC.  Now I had my Permanent address, passport address and present address all different.

First step is to open a nationalized bank account. I got an account with SBI (only proof required was company letter) (23rd May)
Second, I filled PCC forma and took the bank account passbook and company letter and I-Card to PSK. They accepted my application and next day received a message that my application is sent to Sanghvi Thana for verification (I stay in Pimple) (28th May, after 3 unsuccessful attempts)
Then came the wait.  Thana people called me on 28th June for verification process. I took company letter, rent agreement (which I got made just 1 day before ), bank passbook and passport. and 700 bucks. :-o
Now I am waiting, the constable told that it will further take 15 - 20 days. So I am waiting for my PCC. The application is stuck now in commissioner office.

I hope I cleared your doubts. pm me in case you require any info.

Regards
Ashish


----------



## nkrana (Dec 2, 2013)

rashe_12 said:


> Please do not recommend applying for PCC from your SSP or local station near your home. That's not the right certificate. It should always be applied at PSK and issued by MOE.
> 
> Refer to the link below where the CO did not accept it. Probably you were just lucky that you CO approved PCC issued from local station.
> 
> ...


Hey dis was for people who are struggling in getting it from PSK.

I would like to point that if CO is still not assigned then.chance can be taken by uploading it from ssp office.
and what I observed is that pcc language matters.
But what me and my friend did.it we uploaded it from ssp office. I went to psk once find them a bit hard so dropped idea of getting it.from them.


----------



## Surfer127 (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi Guys !!

Finally I am at a stage where I need to apply for PCC 

My Question is :

a) I am from Rajasthan and I live in Mumbai -- But my rajasthan address is valid 
b) My spouse name is not there in my passport

So options are.. 

1. I apply in Rajasthan as married
2. I apply in Rajasthan as single
3.I apply in mumbai as married
4.I apply in mumbai as single.. 

As per my reading option 2 is hassle free and fast ! .. 

I am just curious for option 1, 3, 4: 

Especially 4.... 

Also, Can I apply from Mumbai by giving both perm & present address of Rajasthan ??

Pls suggest


----------



## WC2015inOZ (Mar 28, 2014)

Surfer127 said:


> Hi Guys !!
> 
> Finally I am at a stage where I need to apply for PCC
> 
> ...


If you have address proof of mumbai, like SBI Account or MTNL phone bills then i would suggest go with option 4. It would be easy for you. If you dont have proper address proof then dont think of doing this in Mumbai. 
Most Important: PSK dont consider Rent Agreements, so dont consider it as address proof.


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

Based on the tips from this thread I am planning to get a joint account with my wife in SBI, so by the time PCC is required I can use this along with marriage cerrificate.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

TeamRanger said:


> Based on the tips from this thread I am planning to get a joint account with my wife in SBI, so by the time PCC is required I can use this along with marriage cerrificate.


They need a PSU (SBI) bank statement for more than one year. It won't work.


----------



## The_Boss (Jul 10, 2014)

rashe_12 said:


> Please do not recommend applying for PCC from your SSP or local station near your home. That's not the right certificate. It should always be applied at PSK and issued by MOE.
> 
> Refer to the link below where the CO did not accept it. Probably you were just lucky that you CO approved PCC issued from local station.
> 
> ...


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> They need a PSU (SBI) bank statement for more than one year. It won't work.


Hi Smack,

Just 2 weeks old account worked for me in Pune. I enquired from Pune PSK and they told that get a bank account and come to us. So I opened it and went to PSK.

Just for reference, I also took a letter from my office for residential address proof and my id card copy as well.

Moreover the rules vary from PSK to PSK. So it is better to enquire first before doing anything.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

There are always exceptions in our government like you always know.  In the website it explicitly states to have one year statement. 

http://www.passportindia.gov.in/App...ttachmentAdvisorSub?subDocID=7001&confirmDOB=

It depends on how well you deal with the passport officers. Pay guile and you can get it on the spot too.


----------



## Hayer Saab (Jul 11, 2014)

Hello Gentlemen..

I need your expert advise in regard of getting PCC . 

I am presently staying in Pune along with my wife, but our passports mention our permanent address from Chandigarh(different for both). I have recently moved my residence to another place in Delhi and I don't have any current address proof except Rent agreement. 

Please suggest that will it be ok , If we get PCC for our permanent addresses as mentioned in our passports or Is it compulsory to get PCC for current address???????


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

lovetosmack said:


> They need a PSU (SBI) bank statement for more than one year. It won't work.


Yes , but I have seen few instances wherein psk officers have asked for sbi bank account with atleasy one transaction. I think in 'Bangalore psk PCC ' thread. We already have achaar card. This is just a precautionary option we want exercise.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Hayer Saab said:


> Hello Gentlemen..
> 
> I need your expert advise in regard of getting PCC .
> 
> ...


It is always advisable to get it from current address. Are you 189 or 190? If you are 189 and lodged your visa recently, then I suggest to apply with current address as you will have enough time before you get it.



TeamRanger said:


> Yes , but I have seen few instances wherein psk officers have asked for sbi bank account with atleasy one transaction. I think in 'Bangalore psk PCC ' thread. We already have achaar card. This is just a precautionary option we want exercise.


Like I said earlier, our PSKs do not have any hard & fast rules. You never know what will they ask as per their mood. But what I suggest is as per the website. Even in case they ask some stupid XYZ document, you can always point to their rulebook on the website and argue that you brought the right documents.


----------



## thearc (Nov 2, 2013)

Hey all,

Filled in a PCC and mentioned the wrong Police Station in my form.
Now, i have gone through the process of visiting PSK and getting documents verified and application is pending for PSK office action.
Anything to worry about? 
Which police station would the application go to - the one i mentioned in application or the one it should ideally go to according to my address?

P.S. - Current address is diff from permanent and i have done this mistake while mentioning police station for current address

Please share.


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> There are always exceptions in our government like you always know.  In the website it explicitly states to have one year statement.
> 
> http://www.passportindia.gov.in/AppOnlineProject/popuponline/AttachmentAdvisorSub?subDocID=7001&confirmDOB=
> 
> It depends on how well you deal with the passport officers. Pay guile and you can get it on the spot too.


No lovetosmack,

I again beg to differ here. Another point is mentioned whih states that the respective state PSK might have their norms to follow as well. These are general guidelines.
for ex. 
1. Chandigarh PSK refused to do PCC for my wife stating that address on which pcc is required and address on passport is different.
2. Pune PSK accepted my applucatiin even when permanent address A, Passport address B and current address C were all different. :-D


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

Hayer Saab said:


> Hello Gentlemen..
> 
> I need your expert advise in regard of getting PCC .
> 
> ...


Hi Hayer,

On the contrary to what smack suggested. I would suggest to get pcc from anywhere you think would be easy.

But i agree with him that you will have enough address proofs for your current address. I got it done from Pune. Let me know if you have any further doubts.


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

TeamRanger said:


> Yes , but I have seen few instances wherein psk officers have asked for sbi bank account with atleasy one transaction. I think in 'Bangalore psk PCC ' thread. We already have achaar card. This is just a precautionary option we want exercise.


I am living proof. just 2 weeks old sbi account opened for this purpose only. they didnt even see the transaction. but i gave company letter stating my address and conpany id card as well along with it while filing pcc.

And the company letter was the same that was addressed to sbi. :-D


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> It is always advisable to get it from current address. Are you 189 or 190? If you are 189 and lodged your visa recently, then I suggest to apply with current address as you will have enough time before you get it.
> 
> Like I said earlier, our PSKs do not have any hard & fast rules. You never know what will they ask as per their mood. But what I suggest is as per the website. Even in case they ask some stupid XYZ document, you can always point to their rulebook on the website and argue that you brought the right documents.


Smack,

I am not arguing here. Infact I agree with you here but i did brought there rules to their notice because my wife had proofs such as 1 year old nationalized bank account and aadhaar card. still chandigarh psk refused saying that pcc address and passport address is difdere t and this is the rule that they follow. they wont change it even if it is mentioned in the website. :-(


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

thearc said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Filled in a PCC and mentioned the wrong Police Station in my form.
> Now, i have gone through the process of visiting PSK and getting documents verified and application is pending for PSK office action.
> ...


the arc,

don worry about it. your application will first go to the police station that you mentioned and the police station of your jurisdiction but be prepared for a couple of followups and delay in getting the verificatiin done.


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

thearc said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Filled in a PCC and mentioned the wrong Police Station in my form.
> Now, i have gone through the process of visiting PSK and getting documents verified and application is pending for PSK office action.
> ...


On the contrary to what is mentioned. you can also ask PSK representative to change the option.


----------



## thearc (Nov 2, 2013)

ashish1137 said:


> On the contrary to what is mentioned. you can also ask PSK representative to change the option.


Realized the same today after having done the psk thing..
Guess its a wait and watch for me now.. Cos going to psk office again and asking for this change doesn't seem to be a viable option


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

thearc said:


> Realized the same today after having done the psk thing..
> Guess its a wait and watch for me now.. Cos going to psk office again and asking for this change doesn't seem to be a viable option


Hmmm. I think you are right. Dont worry, you will get a message tomorrow that your report has been forwarded. Start following. Dont hesitate to pay wherever required.


----------



## Hayer Saab (Jul 11, 2014)

......


----------



## Hayer Saab (Jul 11, 2014)

ashish1137 said:


> Hi Hayer,
> 
> On the contrary to what smack suggested. I would suggest to get pcc from anywhere you think would be easy.
> 
> But i agree with him that you will have enough address proofs for your current address. I got it done from Pune. Let me know if you have any further doubts.





HI Ashish ,


I can get that for my permanent address very easily. But as I am staying away from there, in regard of my Job from last 5-6 years.

Will that not be an issue at later stage ???


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

Hayer Saab said:


> HI Ashish ,
> 
> I can get that for my permanent address very easily. But as I am staying away from there, in regard of my Job from last 5-6 years.
> 
> Will that not be an issue at later stage ???


No Hayer,

That will not be a problem. There are a lot of people who do like that. My manager is in process.  He is working in chandigarh for past 5 years but got pcc done from delhi which was both convenient and fast.

it took just 10 days to get pcc both for him n his wife. he already lodged visa around 24th june.


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

ashish1137 said:


> No Hayer,
> 
> That will not be a problem. There are a lot of people who do like that. My manager is in process.  He is working in chandigarh for past 5 years but got pcc done from delhi which was both convenient and fast.
> 
> it took just 10 days to get pcc both for him n his wife. he already lodged visa around 24th june.


Moreover PCC does not mentions address for which you are getting your pcc done, but it mentions from which authority you got your pcc done from. But it is valid in eyes of dibp.


----------



## sonu008 (Apr 10, 2014)

I am based in UK and need to get PCC from India. 

I guess if i am in UK, it is impossible to get PCC from India as i will have to go to Commissioner office for verification.

I have gone through Indian Embassy website in London & Birmingham and both suggest it takes around 45 days for the same. Can someone please share their experience around this?
Any help will be much appriciated.


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

sonu008 said:


> I am based in UK and need to get PCC from India.
> 
> I guess if i am in UK, it is impossible to get PCC from India as i will have to go to Commissioner office for verification.
> 
> ...


Hi,

On your first point yes, you cannot get it from India.

On your second point, I'd suggest you get it from the embassy. at least they comit that you will get in 45 days.


----------



## anandc (Jun 4, 2014)

Anyone happens to have a sample reference letter from neighbour's for Pcc please share, also does it need to be notarized for Pune PCC?


----------



## sas119 (Mar 2, 2014)

anandc said:


> Anyone happens to have a sample reference letter from neighbour's for Pcc please share, also does it need to be notarized for Pune PCC?



The inspector at my local police station has been simply sitting on my file since last 1 month. Every time I follow up, he says there are no man to deliver the documents to CID office and sometimes he says there is a procedure. Now I am wondering if hes hinting at the HARI Patti ?

Neither has he told me officially nor have I voiced or expressed the desire to offer him anything. I am just loosing on my time. I had lodged my PCC application on 26th May 2014 and my file with all the documents and post verification is still lying at my local police station. How much should be offered to the guy to ask him to pass it to the CID\SP office. ?

Rather what should be my approach ? I am confused as I have ended up spending a lot of time in all the delay and follow ups and moreover I am thinking does the police guy deserve the money now after all the delay and all thus fuss hes created for me all this while ?

People who have got their PCC's from PSK Mumbai can please chip in on this..


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

sas119 said:


> The inspector at my local police station has been simply sitting on my file since last 1 month. Every time I follow up, he says there are no man to deliver the documents to CID office and sometimes he says there is a procedure. Now I am wondering if hes hinting at the HARI Patti ?
> 
> Neither has he told me officially nor have I voiced or expressed the desire to offer him anything. I am just loosing on my time. I had lodged my PCC application on 26th May 2014 and my file with all the documents and post verification is still lying at my local police station. How much should be offered to the guy to ask him to pass it to the CID\SP office. ?
> 
> ...


Just ask him if there is anything you can do to speed it up. Rs. 1000 for PCC will definitely get your file moving. I suggest never ever be straight or rude. Always try to be submissive but not desperate. Your tone should convey them that you admit that they have total power and control over you. And come up with a story on how the visa officer set a deadline (believable) for you.

Apart from that you should simultaneously be filing an RTI immediately here - https://rtionline.gov.in/. And track it. Also raise a grievance in the Passport office website here - Register Grievance

I'd really love to see why your file won't move now.


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

anandc said:


> Anyone happens to have a sample reference letter from neighbour's for Pcc please share, also does it need to be notarized for Pune PCC?


the sample that needs to be filled from neighbours is given by police station itself. i have got it done from pune and havr listed the complete process few pages back. Please go through it.


----------



## Ns1988 (Jul 14, 2014)

Can anyone tell me the documents required for indian pcc? I was asked to bring a request letter from DIAC for getting PCC..Is that really required?


----------



## Sandy J (Aug 1, 2013)

Ns1988 said:


> Can anyone tell me the documents required for indian pcc? I was asked to bring a request letter from DIAC for getting PCC..Is that really required?


Yes, please carry that to avoid any further hassles.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Ns1988 said:


> Can anyone tell me the documents required for indian pcc? I was asked to bring a request letter from DIAC for getting PCC..Is that really required?


For checklist - Documents Required : Police Clearance Certificate | Passport Seva

+ Visa Submitted Invoice or Application Receipt Form

How to apply - Online Form Submission : Apply Online : Police Clearance Certificate | Passport Seva

Which city are you applying from?
Is your current address the same as your passport address?


----------



## Ns1988 (Jul 14, 2014)

I am applying from Coimbatore-Tamilnadu and yes, my current address is same as passport address.


----------



## rk_coutinho (Apr 4, 2009)

sas119 said:


> The inspector at my local police station has been simply sitting on my file since last 1 month. Every time I follow up, he says there are no man to deliver the documents to CID office and sometimes he says there is a procedure. Now I am wondering if hes hinting at the HARI Patti ?
> 
> Neither has he told me officially nor have I voiced or expressed the desire to offer him anything. I am just loosing on my time. I had lodged my PCC application on 26th May 2014 and my file with all the documents and post verification is still lying at my local police station. How much should be offered to the guy to ask him to pass it to the CID\SP office. ?
> 
> ...




I would say I am in similar boat as you. I had applied for my pcc 3 weeks back. 1 week back, they completed the verification. This tuesday i checked with him to understand if it has progressed further. now he tells me that it has gone for data entry and would take another 1 month for the process to complete and it to be sent to the passport office....that would be a total of 7 weeks... 

any help here would be useful


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

rk_coutinho said:


> I would say I am in similar boat as you. I had applied for my pcc 3 weeks back. 1 week back, they completed the verification. This tuesday i checked with him to understand if it has progressed further. now he tells me that it has gone for data entry and would take another 1 month for the process to complete and it to be sent to the passport office....that would be a total of 7 weeks...
> 
> any help here would be useful


same here mate. I am in Pune. Already went to commissioner office as well. 1 month and 15 days over n still counting. :-(


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

ashish1137, sas1139, rk_coutinho: did you guys file it via psk? If yes the easiest way how you can get your file moving is by filling an RTI. http://rtionline.gov.in Select ministry of external affairs and google for how to file RTI with passport to find a template. Let me know if you have doubts even after filling RTI. 

Remember RTI won't do much except to get your information on where the file has been sitting and why for so long? It's just a information leaflet.


----------



## sumy08 (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi All, Got mine & my wife's PCC on same day itself. My wife's passport was 3 years old n mine about 1 month old.


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

Hey ,

Whatever is first i.e medicals or PCC will be considered to calculate your IED.

In your case if the UK PCC is done first then it will be considered for your IED.

Medicals can be done before CO Allocation or after.

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

I guess it can be done only after visa application,as you will have an option to do so on the immi account only post visa application after an ID is generated for the same.


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> ashish1137, sas1139, rk_coutinho: did you guys file it via psk? If yes the easiest way how you can get your file moving is by filling an RTI. http://rtionline.gov.in Select ministry of external affairs and google for how to file RTI with passport to find a template. Let me know if you have doubts even after filling RTI.
> 
> Remember RTI won't do much except to get your information on where the file has been sitting and why for so long? It's just a information leaflet.


I got it finally on 18th july. fewwwww!!! man that was a long wait. i guess this is the normal processing time in pune.





sumy08 said:


> Hi All, Got mine & my wife's PCC on same day itself. My wife's passport was 3 years old n mine about 1 month old.


yes, cos the pcc delivery time varies from city to city, psk to psk. 





Future_ozzy said:


> I guess it can be done only after visa application,as you will have an option to do so on the immi account only post visa application after an ID is generated for the same.


medicals can be done prior tlodging your visa application. but i'd recommend get it done once yu lodge your visa application before your co gets allocated.


----------



## strangeangel (Mar 27, 2014)

ashish1137 said:


> I got it finally on 18th july. fewwwww!!! man that was a long wait. i guess this is the normal processing time in pune.
> 
> yes, cos the pcc delivery time varies from city to city, psk to psk.
> 
> medicals can be done prior tlodging your visa application. but i'd recommend get it done once yu lodge your visa application before your co gets allocated.


@Ashish: when did you started pcc and medical in pune?
I'm also planning to do it in next week.
Any help from you would be great help to me


----------



## ggupta002 (Mar 30, 2013)

Guys...do we need to carry any doc while going to RPO office to collect PCC ?


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

ggupta002 said:


> Guys...do we need to carry any doc while going to RPO office to collect PCC ?


Why are you going to the RPO and not the PSK? Of course you have to carry the Visa application receipt, passport copy, address proof.


----------



## ggupta002 (Mar 30, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> Why are you going to the RPO and not the PSK? Of course you have to carry the Visa application receipt, passport copy, address proof.


Sorry, I meant PSK office only. Why do I need to take address proof again as I already submitted that while applying for PCC ?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001 (Mar 5, 2014)

ggupta002 said:


> Guys...do we need to carry any doc while going to RPO office to collect PCC ?



Yes, you need to carry the acknowledgement receipt and original passport. Drop in at 9 am in morning, they will issue straight away. But hassle is to wait for officer to come and sign it. Wait sucks there.


Cheers


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001 (Mar 5, 2014)

ggupta002 said:


> Sorry, I meant PSK office only. Why do I need to take address proof again as I already submitted that while applying for PCC ?


Not Required, PCC doesn't mention any addresses. it only says about criminal records if any.

Cheers


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

prgeek001 said:


> Not Required, PCC doesn't mention any addresses. it only says about criminal records if any.
> 
> Cheers


Only if your current and passport addresses are different.


----------



## ggupta002 (Mar 30, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> Only if your current and passport addresses are different.


Yes, in my case address are different, but verification has already been done and all docs submitted at the time of applying for PCC, then I dont understand why I need to carry address proof ?


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> Why are you going to the RPO and not the PSK? Of course you have to carry the Visa application receipt, passport copy, address proof.


Hey lovetosmack,

rpo ans psk are same in smaller cities. i think every where. for example in chd regional passport office is yerned as passport sewa kendra.

to colect pcc, you need the receipt and original passport. else they will not handover the pcc to you.


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

strangeangel said:


> @Ashish: when did you started pcc and medical in pune?
> I'm also planning to do it in next week.
> Any help from you would be great help to me


Hi strange -D) angel,

I started my pcc on 5th june. i was called for verification on 28th june and finally handed over the pcc on 18th july.

for medicals, call ruby medical hall @ 02026163391. tell them you need to make medicals for immigration. take an appointment (you will get for 2nd or 3rd day thereafter). Reach there 15 minutes prior and you will be free in 2 hours, else be prepared for 3 - 3.5 hours also. take 3500 rs. hey accept cards as well. take the printout, original passport, passport copy and 1 photograph.

after that it takes 5 - 8 working days for medicals to be uploaded.


----------



## strangeangel (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks alot Ashish...
Will do it in next week...

Do i need to carry any form for both?


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

For meds, take with you following docs:

1. Passport
2. Passport copy(First, Last Page)
3. HAP ID Referral Form per Applicant
4. Any previous medical history docs
5. 1 Photograph per applicant


By the way this is a PCC thread and inappropriate place to discuss on meds


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

ashish1137 said:


> Hey lovetosmack,
> 
> rpo ans psk are same in smaller cities. i think every where. for example in chd regional passport office is yerned as passport sewa kendra.
> 
> to colect pcc, you need the receipt and original passport. else they will not handover the pcc to you.


Ashish..They both are two different things. People may be interchangeably calling them such. But PSKs are driven by TCS predominantly with little Govt staff. RPOs on the other hand are completely govt driven and owned by Central govt. In short, PSKs are only front end offices to these RPOs. Every escalation is either handle by the APO officer sitting in the respective PSK or escalated to the HPO at RPO.

I'm not sure about Chandigarh. But in the website it says Chandigarh had both PSK and RPO. Not sure about it again. 

PSK - Plot No-50, Adarsh Lifestyle Mall, Industrial Area Phase II, Chandigarh

RPO - SCO 28-32, Sector 34-A, Chandigarh-160022


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> Ashish..They both are two different things. People may be interchangeably calling them such. But PSKs are driven by TCS predominantly with little Govt staff. RPOs on the other hand are completely govt driven and owned by Central govt. In short, PSKs are only front end offices to these RPOs. Every escalation is either handle by the APO officer sitting in the respective PSK or escalated to the HPO at RPO.
> 
> I'm not sure about Chandigarh. But in the website it says Chandigarh had both PSK and RPO. Not sure about it again.
> 
> ...


hmmm, got the difference now. I think you are right. Thanks for the knowledge mate.


----------



## ggupta002 (Mar 30, 2013)

Guys...I have finally received the PCC today. Along with the PCC, RPO officer also put a stamp on Passport.
So do we also need to attach scan copy of this passport page on immi site ?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001 (Mar 5, 2014)

ggupta002 said:


> Guys...I have finally received the PCC today. Along with the PCC, RPO officer also put a stamp on Passport.
> So do we also need to attach scan copy of this passport page on immi site ?



yes you need to color scan and upload on immi under Evidence of Character.. put under national police clearance..

Cheers


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

ggupta002 said:


> Guys...I have finally received the PCC today. Along with the PCC, RPO officer also put a stamp on Passport.
> So do we also need to attach scan copy of this passport page on immi site ?


I did not upload the passport page with the seal/sign. Just uploaded the scanned copy of the PCC. No questions asked by the CO.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

ggupta002 said:


> Guys...I have finally received the PCC today. Along with the PCC, RPO officer also put a stamp on Passport.
> So do we also need to attach scan copy of this passport page on immi site ?


Why even ask such questions dude? One extra page.  What are you going to lose by uploading it? It's anyways not mandatory.


----------



## Nishbhar (Sep 7, 2013)

Hi Guys,
My wife and I applied for PCC in Lalbagh PSK today, both of us were told that we need to get police verification done. My passport has my current address but I was still asked for police clearance as it was showing data not avbl. My wife's passport has Pune address but she has 3-4 docs with current address and that was verified. However, she was also asked to get police clearance.

So, should I first visit Comm. office and ask them to send the file for further processing or should I visit the local police station first? What is the general practice?

Pls advise..


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

PSK's initiate Police Verification themselves. There is nothing to worry. Did they tell you to do this by yourself ? If not, check the status in the passport.gov.in website. Post here what it says,


----------



## Nishbhar (Sep 7, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> PSK's initiate Police Verification themselves. There is nothing to worry. Did they tell you to do this by yourself ? If not, check the status in the passport.gov.in website. Post here what it says,


Thanks smack!
Here is the status as it reads in the passport.gov.in site- PCC application granted on 01/08/2014. Police Verification has been initiated and a request has been sent to Jayaprakash Nagar Police Station, Bangalore. After 'Clear' Police Verification Report is received at Regional Passport Office, PCC needs to be collected from the Passport Seva Kendra where you applied. You would receive an e-mail/sms once the PCC is ready for collection.

However, the guy there said get the police report done and I will grant. No clear instructions were given Pathetic communication skills.


----------



## rohit1_sharma (Nov 15, 2013)

Nishbhar said:


> Thanks smack!
> Here is the status as it reads in the passport.gov.in site- PCC application granted on 01/08/2014. Police Verification has been initiated and a request has been sent to Jayaprakash Nagar Police Station, Bangalore. After 'Clear' Police Verification Report is received at Regional Passport Office, PCC needs to be collected from the Passport Seva Kendra where you applied. You would receive an e-mail/sms once the PCC is ready for collection.
> 
> However, the guy there said get the police report done and I will grant. No clear instructions were given Pathetic communication skills.


Just contact/visit the listed police station along with all the applications who need to get PCC Police verification done. Take the same documents copies and originals that you submitted in PSK to the Police Station. They will pull your application and then fill certain forms and ask the applicant to sign. In the end you know how to ensure they are happy, just perform that last step and you are done. In a few days after that you should get the SMS from PSK that your PCC is ready. All the applicants have to appear in person at the same PSK with PCC Receipt and Original passport.

They will give 2 copies of PCC and also put a stamp on pasport with reference number of PCC Issued.


----------



## rps7654 (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi Guys , 

m new to this thread, I am from Delhi and my living address is different from my Permanent address, both addresses in Delhi.

Would that be a hassle in getting a PCC ??


----------



## Nishbhar (Sep 7, 2013)

rohit1_sharma said:


> Just contact/visit the listed police station along with all the applications who need to get PCC Police verification done. Take the same documents copies and originals that you submitted in PSK to the Police Station. They will pull your application and then fill certain forms and ask the applicant to sign. In the end you know how to ensure they are happy, just perform that last step and you are done. In a few days after that you should get the SMS from PSK that your PCC is ready. All the applicants have to appear in person at the same PSK with PCC Receipt and Original passport.
> 
> They will give 2 copies of PCC and also put a stamp on pasport with reference number of PCC Issued.


Thanks Rohit! I will visit the local police station tomorrow with the same documents I took to the PSK and after signing the forms we will make them happy .t:becky:hat Hopefully that should work!


----------



## anandc (Jun 4, 2014)

Atleast got my PCC from Pune PSK after 29 days..


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

rps7654 said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> m new to this thread, I am from Delhi and my living address is different from my Permanent address, both addresses in Delhi.
> 
> Would that be a hassle in getting a PCC ??


if you have proofs for cirre t address, No.


----------



## IndigoKKing (Jul 31, 2014)

Nishbhar said:


> both of us were told that we need to get police verification done. My passport has my current address but I was still asked for police clearance as it was showing data not avbl.


Does this mean, if my current address matches with the Passport (my passport renewal happened 6 months ago), physical police verification doesn't happen?

I was under the impression that PCC is given only after the police physically verify and confirm each and every time. I have my PCC appointment with Andheri PSK on 18th Aug. I guess I'll find out then!


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

In simple words, It's PSKs discretion to initiate a police verification. 

In theory, if your last police verification or passport issuance happened in the last one year you are exempt from verification again. In all other cases police verification is mandatory. 

But no one follows theory in here. So, the answer is no one knows. Depends on the mood of the PO in PSK.


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

lovetosmack said:


> In simple words, It's PSKs discretion to initiate a police verification.
> 
> In theory, if your last police verification or passport issuance happened in the last one year you are exempt from verification again. In all other cases police verification is mandatory.
> 
> But no one follows theory in here. So, the answer is no one knows. Depends on the mood of the PO in PSK.


I agree.

The person at 'C' or last decides.

I went for my passport renewal last week. I told him i got my pcc done 10 days ago. 2 person were there ... One was not agreeing but other one agreed and skipped on my police verification

Sent from mobile device. excuse typo errors.


----------



## anandc (Jun 4, 2014)

rt00021 said:


> As *buddy LoveToSmack* precisely mentioned, people have had different experiences at different PSKs. But one thing is coming out clear - if you have recently (in last few months) renewed/received your passport and you are still staying at the address mentioned in passport, you will get your PCC on the same day.


That is not true, if there is no police record of your passport, mostly which are more than 6 yrs old, then you have to go through the verification process, which I had to go through, while my spouse got it on the same day,as her passport was done just 3 yrs back. Though both have been staying at this address also mentioned in our passport for 9 yrs.


----------



## Becky26 (Jul 21, 2013)

*Passport Re-Issue---> PCC*

Hey All!!

Hope everyone is doing well.
I am in a bit of a pickle. Here is my story:-

I am waiting for my Australian Spouse Visa which has been in processing for over 12 months now. My case officer requested for a new PCC as the one that I submitted at the time of application has now expired. 
My passport was renewed in Australia by the High Commission of India, Canberra in 2011 while I was on a student visa. During the course of my study I met my husband (Australian citizen) and got married. We both came back to India and applied for my spouse visa in July 2013. 
The passport didn't have my husband's name in it as the passport was renewed before I got married and didn't get a chance to get it updated. The Indian PCC was also issued by VFS in Australia. I lived in Australia for over 4 years.

Now that that PCC expired before the visa was finalized my case officer requested for a new one. Little did I know!! the PSK Ghaziabad won't issue me a new PCC unless I got my passport re-issued/updated (add my husband's name and update my address). Hell froze on me!! O_O when I hear that I will have to my passport re-issued, not knowing when I will get the new one. After all the brainstorming and trying to research the alternatives, the only option I had was to surrender my passport, which I did on July 16th, 2014 under Normal service.

My last 2 passports (minor) were issued to me at my address where I was born. The passport that was re-issued in Australia also had the same address. 4 years ago my parents bought a new house and moved there. 
I wasn't able to get my address changed in Australia as I had never physically lived in the new house myself and being over 18, the consulate needed proof that I had lived at the new address, I couldn't provide that evidence so they just put the old address as my DL and (minor) passport had the old address.

*I have lived at the new address for the over 13 months at the time I lodged my re-issue application (as 12 months is a required time frame for the applicant to be living at an address before application is lodged).*

*I was requested the following documents at Counter A:-*
1. Original + Self-attested photocopy of (then) valid passport- has 7 years on it before it expired;
2. Original + Self-attested photocopy of (Canara) Bank Passbook (address proof);
3. Original + Self-attested photocopy of 1 year's transactions;
4. Original (with Apostille) + Self-attested photocopy of Australian Marriage Certificate (to add husband's name)

*Acknowledgement Letter has the following information* (that is freaking me out!!!)
*APPLICATION STATUS**
On hold

*POLICE VERIFICATION MODE***
NA

I also got my dad to go to the police station to check if they had received my application on Friday (10 days after application) but the officer checked their online database and said that they hadn't received my file yet.
He also told me dad that the police station would call you and arrange a meeting time (I don't believe this will happen, they just leave files lying around and wait for the applicant to come running to the police station. Happened with my friend).

So far nothing has happened, *its been 17 days since the application was lodged. *The tracker is giving the following update since last Monday July 21, 2014:-
"Passport application is under review at Passport Seva Kendra."

I spoke to Passport Seva call centre and Regional Passport Office. Both said that I will have to visit either the PSK or the RPO once again as out of counter A, B and C, most probably counter C wasn't cleared because of the huge crowd.

My *Acknowledgement Letter* at the bottom reads* "Please bring all original documents on your next visit".*
I took every single document (both originals and photocopies) that could have possibly been requested by the PSK on my appointment day, still they managed to screw things up.

The applicants have to suffer because of our stingy government who doesn't want to employ more staff so they can have more than 2 counters open for over 100 applicants towards the end of this GOD forsaken process.
This will be my 5th trip to the PSK and RPO :Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry:

Because of this, the high commission has also put my spouse visa application on hold until I provide a new PCC for which I can only apply for after I get my re-issued passport :smash::smash::smash::smash:
All my applications are "On Hold", loving life right now :frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty:

Does anyone know or if anyone has been through a similar plight? Will I have to go through this nightmare again to get my PCC? Can someone please help me with either the passport and/or the PCC procedure?
*Eagerly look forward to your expert help!! * 
Have a relaxing weekend.

Many Thanks!!
Becky


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

@Becky: Let me try it without going anywhere.

How many times have you been to the RPO, not PSK? 
What exactly is their problem?
Have you tried filling an RTI application?


----------



## Becky26 (Jul 21, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> @Becky: Let me try it without going anywhere.
> 
> How many times have you been to the RPO, not PSK?
> What exactly is their problem?
> Have you tried filling an RTI application?


Thanks for your reply! :yo::yo:

1. Been to RPO AND PSK 4 times.
2. I would like to know if the whole police verification will be done again when I apply for a new PCC literally the next day I receive my updated passport. 
I'm confused about this because some applicants say that if the passport has the current/updated address, PSK issues the PCC on the same day without any verification while some say that the police verification will be done. I'm CONFUSED!
3. It hasn't been 30 days since I lodged my passport re-issue application at the PSK so I'm going to have to wait, that's what I've been told :sad::sad:

Kindly Please help! Thanks heaps for your time.
Have a nice weekend!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Forget about PCC for now. Your first step is to get the reissued Passport. File an RTI online at https://rtionline.gov.in/. Costs you Rs.10 & 15-20 minutes hardly. This will help you understand why and where is your passport stuck. On understanding how to file RTI application, read this - How to File RTI application for delay in Passport - Blogs - RTI INDIA- Right to Information

Before you file it, which address did you mention for this applied passport? Current address where you are living or something else?


----------



## Becky26 (Jul 21, 2013)

*Thank You!!*



lovetosmack said:


> Forget about PCC for now. Your first strep is to get the reissued Passport. File an RTI online at https://rtionline.gov.in/. Costs you Rs.10 & 15-20 minutes hardly. This will help you understand why and where is your passport stuck. On understanding how to file RTI application, read this - How to File RTI application for delay in Passport - Blogs - RTI INDIA- Right to Information
> 
> Before you file it, which address did you mention for this applied passport? Current address where you are living or something else?


Thanks a lot for your quick response. 

I have mentioned the address where I have been living for the past 14 months i.e. my parents residence.

Thank you for all the valuable information.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Becky26 said:


> Thanks a lot for your quick response.
> 
> I have mentioned the address where I have been living for the past 14 months i.e. my parents residence.
> 
> ...


What documents did you submit as address proof?


----------



## Becky26 (Jul 21, 2013)

Becky26 said:


> *I have lived at the new address for the over 13 months at the time I lodged my re-issue application (as 12 months is a required time frame for the applicant to be living at an address before application is lodged).*
> 
> *I was requested the following documents at Counter A:-*
> 1. Original + Self-attested photocopy of (then) valid passport- has 7 years on it before it expires;
> ...





lovetosmack said:


> What documents did you submit as address proof?


I have quoted my post where I mentioned all the details. Hope this helps.
Look forward to your reply. Thanks a lot for your time!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Ok then. Assuming the Canara bank statement is in your name and for the mentioned 14 months, go ahead and file an RTI with the help of the questionnaire I mentioned in the external link.


----------



## Becky26 (Jul 21, 2013)

*Thank You!!*



lovetosmack said:


> Ok then. Assuming the Canara bank statement is in your name and for the mentioned 14 months, go ahead and file an RTI with the help of the questionnaire I mentioned in the external link.


Thanks a lot for your quick response 
YES! it is in my name, the account is 23 years old. I will start working on the RTI. Thank you so very much for your help. 
Have a good one!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Why'd you not apply in tatkal?


----------



## Becky26 (Jul 21, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> Why'd you not apply in tatkal?


No proof of urgency! And don't have contacts with any gazetted officer for Annexure F.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

What'd you mean No proof of urgency? I didn't know they'd ask proof of urgency. Any doctor or lawyer will help you sign annex F, if you pay them something. Not sure if you should or shouldn't pay them. But here it works that way.


----------



## Becky26 (Jul 21, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> What'd you mean No proof of urgency? I didn't know they'd ask proof of urgency. Any doctor or lawyer will help you sign annex F, if you pay them something. Not sure if you should or shouldn't pay them. But here it works that way.


Doctor or a Lawyer??? :der::der: I was told that only gazetted government officers SP, SSP, DM, DIG, etc are allowed to witness the Annexure F. 

Nothing happens in government departments without paying so that is not an issue. The police officers that are meant to come for police verification ask for "chai/paani- facility fees" openly like it's their birth right even when there is no requirement of such charge when the applicants are paying INR1500 for the re-issue.
If they don't get the money, they furnish the RPO with a negative police verification leading to a denial of the passport application.

Anyways!! My PSK asked for a letter that explains the urgency which I didn't have, hence the normal application.

Thanks for your help!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Yeah I understand. A doctor is a Gazette officer. He can sign. And I said lawyers because usually they have some kind of references to Gazette officers. 

RTI is the only thing I can think of for now. I "believe" it moves your file. That's because when the RTI officer responds to your query is obvious for him to check why the file is stuck with a particular dept and I think this moves the files forward by bringing them some attention. It worked for me twice. Once for my mother's PCC and lay week for my reissued passport. 

And one more thing is don't waste your time at PSKs. They cannot move things forward. It's always the RPO that moves On Hold apps. PSKs are front ends, not that things won't move but the higher command lies with the RPOs.


----------



## Becky26 (Jul 21, 2013)

*Thank You!!*



lovetosmack said:


> Yeah I understand. A doctor is a Gazette officer. He can sign. And I said lawyers because usually they have some kind of references to Gazette officers.
> 
> RTI is the only thing I can think of for now. I "believe" it moves your file. That's because when the RTI officer responds to your query is obvious for him to check why the file is stuck with a particular dept and I think this moves the files forward by bringing them some attention. It worked for me twice. Once for my mother's PCC and lay week for my reissued passport.
> 
> And one more thing is don't waste your time at PSKs. They cannot move things forward. It's always the RPO that moves On Hold apps. PSKs are front ends, not that things won't move but the higher command lies with the RPOs.


Alright!!! Will definitely keep your tips in mind. Thanks a lot for sharing your experiences with me. I appreciate you putting in your time to help me :nod::nod:
I will keep you updated.

Many Thanks!
Becky


----------



## canchi_mohd (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi Guys

I need a help. I have a doubt regarding PCC.

My native is chennai. My passport address refers to chennai but my current residential address refers to Banglore as for the past 3 years i am residing in Bangalore.

I can get the PCC from chennai in a day or two. But in Bangalore it would take atleast 3 weeks, & moreover my wife doesn't have a residential proof of Bangalore, so i am planning to get PCC from chennai, will that be fine, or will there be any other complications.

Appreciate your help on this.

thanks
Mohd.


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

canchi_mohd said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I need a help. I have a doubt regarding PCC.
> 
> ...


If you do it that way.. it would mean providing fake information.

You might get through it but might fail also and put you into more complications than you can expect if they come to know .

And it won't take 3 weeks in bangalore.... it took 2 weeks for me and 3 days for my wife... As per my observation, Bangalore PCC is very smooth compared to Pune and some other places.

Why you are in a rush even if it takes 3 weeks ?


----------



## Jimmy2014 (Jul 24, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I got really valuable info and tips from this thread so would like to share our experience with all of you we had at one of the PSK in Delhi.

Passport issued : early 2014
Visa applied (Australian partner visa) : July 2014

PCC was issued in 2 hours. No police verification was required.

*Documents requested*

- Original Passport
- Copy of marriage certificate (No compulsion to get a new passport to have my name added to my wife's passport)

*PCC as follows*

It is certified that there is no adverse information against Ms.ABC W/o Mr.XYZ, holder of Indian passport no 123456, issued at Delhi, on month 2014, which would render her ineligible for grant of travel facilities including visa for Commonwealth of Australia.


----------



## IndigoKKing (Jul 31, 2014)

canchi_mohd said:


> But in Bangalore it would take atleast 3 weeks, & moreover my wife doesn't have a residential proof of Bangalore, so i am planning to get PCC from chennai, will that be fine, or will there be any other complications.


Wouldn't advise providing false information consciously. There is a high risk of complication when you do that. Some people get away with it, but not all.

If your wife doesn't have an address proof, please add her to your Bank account with the current address (meaning, make it a joint account). Takes about 3-4 days to get this done if you bank with a private bank, and 2 days if you bank with a Public sector or co-op bank.

This will be a valid address proof.

And what is 3 weeks when you are seeking to move to a country for the rest of your life (Insha'Allah!)


----------



## canchi_mohd (Feb 15, 2013)

IndigoKKing said:


> Wouldn't advise providing false information consciously. There is a high risk of complication when you do that. Some people get away with it, but not all.
> 
> If your wife doesn't have an address proof, please add her to your Bank account with the current address (meaning, make it a joint account). Takes about 3-4 days to get this done if you bank with a private bank, and 2 days if you bank with a Public sector or co-op bank.
> 
> ...


Thankyou IndigoKKing, I have recently opened a savings account in nationalised bank and planned to change her mobile address to residence. Will that work. For me i have a Gas connection & Private bank address in my name. Will these things work out. Please let me know.

thanks
Mohd.


----------



## Nishbhar (Sep 7, 2013)

canchi_mohd said:


> Thankyou IndigoKKing, I have recently opened a savings account in nationalised bank and planned to change her mobile address to residence. Will that work. For me i have a Gas connection & Private bank address in my name. Will these things work out. Please let me know.
> 
> thanks
> Mohd.


You can also provide voters ID card if you have that for your wife.


----------



## IndigoKKing (Jul 31, 2014)

canchi_mohd said:


> Thankyou IndigoKKing, I have recently opened a savings account in nationalised bank and planned to change her mobile address to residence. Will that work. For me i have a Gas connection & Private bank address in my name. Will these things work out. Please let me know.
> 
> thanks
> Mohd.


No, a recent account won't serve the purpose because the account needs to be 1 year old.

Simply add your wife to the existing bank account, and then download 1 year statement from your Internet Banking. Pl make sure it contains the address.

Then go to any branch of your Bank and get the downloaded statement stamped with a seal. Most banks do it for free if you carry a printed copy.

I'm assuming your private bank account has your current address.

This worked for me.I'm assuming your private bank account has your current address.

This may not be the best way to get an address proof, but it will definitely get the work done for you without having to resort to the Chennai PCC.


----------



## canchi_mohd (Feb 15, 2013)

IndigoKKing said:


> No, a recent account won't serve the purpose because the account needs to be 1 year old.
> 
> Simply add your wife to the existing bank account, and then download 1 year statement from your Internet Banking. Pl make sure it contains the address.
> 
> ...


Thankyou, But mine is Salary account, is it possible to add my wife's name in that. How abtut the Mobile phone address?


----------



## Nishbhar (Sep 7, 2013)

*Track Status of Police verification*

Hey Guys,
Just so everyone here knows, you can track the status of police verification in Karnataka/Bangalore with the GSC number which you get as an SMS once police verification is initiated by your local police station. Other states may have similar tracking tools.

Here is the link: Karnataka State Police

Hope this helps..


----------



## The_Boss (Jul 10, 2014)

Nishbhar said:


> Hey Guys,
> Just so everyone here knows, you can track the status of police verification in Karnataka/Bangalore with the GSC number which you get as an SMS once police verification is initiated by your local police station. Other states may have similar tracking tools.
> 
> Here is the link: Karnataka State Police
> ...


Have you applied for PCC at PSK or Commissioners office?


----------



## Nishbhar (Sep 7, 2013)

the_boss said:


> have you applied for pcc at psk or commissioners office?


psk..


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

PCC appointment scheduled is after 45 days.
As heard before in this forum can I just rock up in PSK before 930AM any working day? Is that cool ?


----------



## IndigoKKing (Jul 31, 2014)

canchi_mohd said:


> Thankyou, But mine is Salary account, is it possible to add my wife's name in that. How abtut the Mobile phone address?


Here's a list of acceptable documents. It mentions Public Sector Banks only here, but in my case a HDFC Bank statement was accepted.


----------



## joyshibu (Jul 10, 2013)

canchi_mohd said:


> Thankyou IndigoKKing, I have recently opened a savings account in nationalised bank and planned to change her mobile address to residence. Will that work. For me i have a Gas connection & Private bank address in my name. Will these things work out. Please let me know.
> 
> thanks
> Mohd.


Hi Mohd.

Don't go for Private bank. They wont accept and in Passport site it clearly states from public sector bank.Please open a Joint account in any public sector bank . Do one or two transactions. Ask bank for a statement with bank seal, that would be suffice.
I was in same situation my address & wife's passport address was different from present address . I have produced letter from HR & Gas bill .For my wife - statement of Joint acct ..thats it. We got PCC in week and in bangalore it is hassle free. We took from PSK @ Marthahalli..


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

IndigoKKing said:


> No, a recent account won't serve the purpose because the account needs to be 1 year old.
> 
> Simply add your wife to the existing bank account, and then download 1 year statement from your Internet Banking. Pl make sure it contains the address.
> 
> ...


recent account serves purpose. just enquire from respective psk first. a 3 week old account worked for me


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

GinjaNINJA said:


> PCC appointment scheduled is after 45 days.
> As heard before in this forum can I just rock up in PSK before 930AM any working day? Is that cool ?


at most of the places.... yes


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> Yeah I understand. A doctor is a Gazette officer. He can sign. And I said lawyers because usually they have some kind of references to Gazette officers.
> 
> RTI is the only thing I can think of for now. I "believe" it moves your file. That's because when the RTI officer responds to your query is obvious for him to check why the file is stuck with a particular dept and I think this moves the files forward by bringing them some attention. It worked for me twice. Once for my mother's PCC and lay week for my reissued passport.
> 
> And one more thing is don't waste your time at PSKs. They cannot move things forward. It's always the RPO that moves On Hold apps. PSKs are front ends, not that things won't move but the higher command lies with the RPOs.


A correction here. doctor or lawyer or even gazzetted officer wont work. There are 13 positions mentioned who can give a personal level declaration that the apllicant has urgency and passport should be issued immediately.

Some positions are:
1. sho of local thana.
2. major or above in army
3. director level posts in govt. offices.
etc.
No one agrees to give because it is strictly mentioned that it is at personal will and not govt. responsibility. Hence everyone is reluctant to give such proofs unless they are giving for someone they know personally. So tatkaal is just a joke that can only be told by people with contacts.





canchi_mohd said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I need a help. I have a doubt regarding PCC.
> 
> ...


It would be perfectly fine.






delhi_ankur said:


> If you do it that way.. it would mean providing fake information.
> 
> You might get through it but might fail also and put you into more complications than you can expect if they come to know .
> 
> ...


Sorry to interrupt ankur but can u please tell me how wud that be fake. every pcc clearly mentions that this pcc is for passport that is issued from xyz passport office. also pcc is a national document even if it is issued from state.

There are a lot of people who get pcc issued from native state because of contacts and that works and is perfectly normal and valid.


----------



## Surfer127 (Apr 30, 2013)

anyone having Police verification experience in Mumbai ?


----------



## canchi_mohd (Feb 15, 2013)

*hi*



ashish1137 said:


> A correction here. doctor or lawyer or even gazzetted officer wont work. There are 13 positions mentioned who can give a personal level declaration that the apllicant has urgency and passport should be issued immediately.
> 
> Some positions are:
> 1. sho of local thana.
> ...


Hi Ashish,

Is it necessary to get PCC for 5 year Kid?.

thanks
Mohd.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

canchi_mohd said:


> Hi Ashish,
> 
> Is it necessary to get PCC for 5 year Kid?.
> 
> ...


No only migrants above age of 16 need it.


----------



## amit27 (Mar 24, 2013)

I actually got a PCC for my 3 years kid as well. Anybody who is migrating, i guess its a mandatory procedure.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

amit27 said:


> I actually got a PCC for my 3 years kid as well. Anybody who is migrating, i guess its a mandatory procedure.


Who gave you that?! 

For records, Excerpts form immigration website 

Police certificates are also known as a penal clearance certificate in some countries.

When is a police certificate required?

If you are over the age of 16 and have lived in any of the countries listed on this page for a total of one year or more in the last 10 years, you must get a police certificate from that country.

The certificate must cover the period of time from the issue date back to the age you ceased to be a minor, or must cover the whole time you were in a country.

For immigration purposes a police certificate is deemed to be valid for 12 months from the issue date.



Link is 

http://www.immi.gov.au/Help/Pages/character-police/requirements.aspx

You must say thanks because I used space age technology called Internet and used Guru Google to reply. 

Regards, 

Deep


----------



## amit27 (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks for that information. Anyways i have been fooled by fools by acting as a fool over there then.


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

Hey All,

My home town is in Andhra Pradesh and it is close to Bangalore. I am working from my home town since 2 months. I have following proofs for the same address:

1. Passport,
2. Bank Statement &
3. Driving Licence 

All the above proofs have same address. So can I get PCC from bangalore PSK ?

Thanks,
Vasu.


----------



## canchi_mohd (Feb 15, 2013)

Thankyou All.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Vasu G said:


> Hey All,
> 
> My home town is in Andhra Pradesh and it is close to Bangalore. I am working from my home town since 2 months. I have following proofs for the same address:
> 
> ...


Of course you can Vasu. It is a central department. Shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

lovetosmack said:


> Of course you can Vasu. It is a central department. Shouldn't be a problem.


Thank you Mr. D ....


----------



## Becky26 (Jul 21, 2013)

ashish1137 said:


> A correction here. doctor or lawyer or even gazzetted officer wont work. There are 13 positions mentioned who can give a personal level declaration that the apllicant has urgency and passport should be issued immediately.
> 
> Some positions are:
> 1. sho of local thana.
> ...


Couldn't agree MORE! with the above post. :thumb:


----------



## Becky26 (Jul 21, 2013)

amit27 said:


> I actually got a PCC for my 3 years kid as well. Anybody who is migrating, i guess its a mandatory procedure.


Only for applicants aged 16 years and over; that's for Australia. 
Different countries could have a different age limit, maybe.


----------



## Becky26 (Jul 21, 2013)

rt00021 said:


> Yes, my friend has. He got his PCC from Mumbai on the same day as his current address is same as the address on his passport and he had received passport just 6 months back. Hope it helps.


I've heard if the passport has been issued and PCC is requested within 12 months of passport issuance, no police verification will be /done/required and the PCC will be issued to you on the day you apply withing a few hours. That's when the passport has all the updated information.


----------



## Becky26 (Jul 21, 2013)

Vasu G said:


> Hey All,
> 
> My home town is in Andhra Pradesh and it is close to Bangalore. I am working from my home town since 2 months. I have following proofs for the same address:
> 
> ...


Shouldn't have any issues whatsoever! Good Luck.


----------



## Ps14 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi All,

Can some1 else ( my borther or my father) can apply for PCC on my behalf. 

I live in Pune and my passport issuance is from Mumbai ( my hubby passport is from chennai) so planning to apply from Mumbai itself in order to fasten the process.

Kindly advise.

Thanks.


----------



## Becky26 (Jul 21, 2013)

Ps14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can some1 else ( my borther or my father) can apply for PCC on my behalf.
> 
> ...


From what knowledge I have, the applicant MUST apply for the PCC themselves. He/she must be physically present along with the relevant paperwork/documentation at the time of application lodgement.

Be Careful! about where you get the PCC issued from. The passport must be issued from the PSK nearest to where you reside i.e. from Pune. Getting a PCC from Mumbai could be considered as "misleading information" as you no longer reside there instead of getting your passport re-issued from the PSK in Pune and then the PCC.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Ps14 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi Becky26,

Thanks for the prompt response.

Can i apply for my husband on his behalf.


----------



## Becky26 (Jul 21, 2013)

Ps14 said:


> Hi Becky26,
> 
> Thanks for the prompt response.
> 
> Can i apply for my husband on his behalf.


No worries! Happy to help.
Unfortunately you CAN'T apply for your husband's PCC on his behalf. Whoever needs to get a PCC MUST do it themselves. PCC can't be applied for online and PSK won't allow you to do any paperwork on your husband's behalf.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

@Becky26: Any updates on your pcc yet? Did you file an RTI?


----------



## Becky26 (Jul 21, 2013)

*Still awaiting re-issued Passport*



lovetosmack said:


> @Becky26: Any updates on your pcc yet? Did you file an RTI?


Haven't got my re-issued passport yet, PCC application is still far away 

Ended up visiting the PSK. The APO fixed what needed to be fixed. They also issued me a new acknowledgement letter and the online tracker is showing an updated status now. It says _"awaiting physical police verification at the local thana"_

Planning to get the police verification done tomorrow, if everything goes as planned.
As slow as the passport processing on it's own is, the holiday season is making this process go on for 10 times longer 
:frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty: Every second day is a freaking holiday.

Will update when there is further movement of my application.
Thanks for checking up on me lovetosmack. Thanks!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## rps7654 (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi guys,

Please help as I am filling up the form for PCC. I have a confusion.

I have filled both my present address and permanent address (both in Delhi), and after that you have to fill 2 references in my city.



should I fill my neighbors address (Permanent one or present one ???) or Ican I fill anyone's name who is known to me and lives in Delhi.

190 | 263111 | SS : SA 2nd Jul'14 | EOI : 8/8/2014 | MED: not yet | PCC : not yet


----------



## IndigoKKing (Jul 31, 2014)

rps7654 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Please help as I am filling up the form for PCC. I have a confusion.
> 
> ...


The Policeman who did my verification insisted on neighbor references. Specifically, someone on the same floor.


----------



## Becky26 (Jul 21, 2013)

rps7654 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Please help as I am filling up the form for PCC. I have a confusion.
> 
> ...


You will need 2 references from the same floor (if it's an apartment) or the next door neighbors (if it's a colony).
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Nishbhar (Sep 7, 2013)

*Got our PCC's!*

Alrite Guys! Just thought I'd update everyone. My wife and I got our PCC's. It took 6 working days from the time of application at the PSK. Both of us got an SMS that our PCC is ready to collect from the PSK. The Process was fairly hassle-free. However, you definitely need to follow-up with the Police to keep your file moving.

Once the verification is done and the file is sent back to the Commissioner's Office its takes just a day.

Hope this helps and all the best to everyone who has applied.


----------



## Tejas_LCA (Oct 16, 2012)

need some help from experts. My passport was issued from Ghaziabad however I was staying in Bangalore for last 5 years. I just recently moved to Gurgaon. Where should I apply for PCC? will there be any issue if I apply at Gurgaon or Ghaziabad?


----------



## Becky26 (Jul 21, 2013)

*PSK Gurgaon*



Tejas_LCA said:


> need some help from experts. My passport was issued from Ghaziabad however I was staying in Bangalore for last 5 years. I just recently moved to Gurgaon. Where should I apply for PCC? will there be any issue if I apply at Gurgaon or Ghaziabad?


Not sure if you'd like my suggestion but the right thing to do would be to get your address updated on the passport and get it re-issued (if required by your PSK) from the PSK Gurgaon and then *apply for PCC from PSK Gurgaon.*
*Seniors, please advice. Thanks!!*

Good Luck! Hope this helps.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## The_Boss (Jul 10, 2014)

Tejas_LCA said:


> need some help from experts. My passport was issued from Ghaziabad however I was staying in Bangalore for last 5 years. I just recently moved to Gurgaon. Where should I apply for PCC? will there be any issue if I apply at Gurgaon or Ghaziabad?





Becky26 said:


> Not sure if you'd like my suggestion but the right thing to do would be to get your address updated on the passport and get it re-issued (if required by your PSK) from the PSK Gurgaon and then *apply for PCC from PSK Gurgaon.*
> *Seniors, please advice. Thanks!!*
> 
> Good Luck! Hope this helps.
> ...



Apply for PCC at your current address.

No need to apply for reissue of passport. You can get PCC even if your current address is different from the one on your passport.


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

i am working in bangalore, however do not have any proof of residence except rental agreement and telephone bill.please let me whether i should apply for pcc in bangalore or in my hometown


----------



## eral (Jun 26, 2014)

Do I need to get PCC for following trips which I had on a tourist visa:

UK 2012 15 days
Singapore 2013 7 days
UK 2013 15 days

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

eral said:


> Do I need to get PCC for following trips which I had on a tourist visa: UK 2012 15 days Singapore 2013 7 days UK 2013 15 days Thanks in advance.


 Nope, you need PCC only if you have spent cumulative 12 months in each of the countries. But do mention them in form 80 or eVisa application.


----------



## Becky26 (Jul 21, 2013)

The_Boss said:


> Apply for PCC at your current address.
> 
> No need to apply for reissue of passport. You can get PCC even if your current address is different from the one on your passport.


I beg to differ. 

I needed to get a new PCC from my PSK (Ghaziabad) for my partner visa application. My address on my passport is different to the one I am residing at currently. When I went to the PSK after much research and talking to 3 passport seva call center operators telling me that I certainly don't need to get my passport re-issued to get a PCC, I had to return empty handed and was asked to get a re-issue and then come back and apply for a PCC.
The officer there informed me that a PCC will only be issued when the passport had the updated/correct information.

So right now, my visa is being delayed because I was asked to get my passport re-issued and then only I will be issued a PCC.

*Having said that, different PSKs follow slightly different rules.* So it is best for the OP to contact their PSK Gurgaon (as mentioned in my previous post) and discuss this with them to get the most accurate information. 
Maybe this rule might not apply to you. 

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

@Becky26: Are you on mobile ? You should really take time to think about the font. :frusty:


----------



## The_Boss (Jul 10, 2014)

Becky26 said:


> I beg to differ.
> 
> I needed to get a new PCC from my PSK (Ghaziabad) for my partner visa application. My address on my passport is different to the one I am residing at currently. When I went to the PSK after much research and talking to 3 passport seva call center operators telling me that I certainly don't need to get my passport re-issued to get a PCC, I had to return empty handed and was asked to get a re-issue and then come back and apply for a PCC.
> The officer there informed me that a PCC will only be issued when the passport had the updated/correct information.
> ...


You are absolutely right about approaching PSK as Passport Officers change rules like the way they change their clothes.

I must say you got a raw deal here with your pcc. If I were you I would have written to MOE and escalated this issue as what was enforced upon you is just not right. As PCC should ALWAYS be issued on current address.

I too had to face lot of issues for my daughter's passport and I escalated the matter and got my daughter's passport in 12 days without any tatkaal fees and left the Passport Officer red faced as he tried to mess with the wrong person 

DIRECTORATE OF PUBLICÂ* GRIEVANCES
Register Grievance
:: Grievance Registration Form ::


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

hi..what are the documents required for pcc when visiting the psk..please reply


----------



## rohit1_sharma (Nov 15, 2013)

kingcantona7 said:


> hi..what are the documents required for pcc when visiting the psk..please reply


There is no appointment required for PCC. Ignore the appointment that you get in the form while making payment. 
Just walk-in to the nearest PSK between 9am-11am Monday to Friday and you should be fine. Make sure that you carry the address proof as mentioned in the Documents Required list. Also carry original passport, Visa Application form and the print out for the Document Checklist for your Subclass where it is mentioned that the PCC is needed.
If you are living at the same address as mentioned in your passport then you will get the PCC on the same day. If you are living at another address then a Police Verification will be scheduled and in next 1-2 weeks you should get your PCC. Please do enroll for SMS service at PSK for application updates.


----------



## Addy11 (Feb 25, 2014)

hey did you apply from mumbai?



Nishbhar said:


> Alrite Guys! Just thought I'd update everyone. My wife and I got our PCC's. It took 6 working days from the time of application at the PSK. Both of us got an SMS that our PCC is ready to collect from the PSK. The Process was fairly hassle-free. However, you definitely need to follow-up with the Police to keep your file moving.
> 
> Once the verification is done and the file is sent back to the Commissioner's Office its takes just a day.
> 
> Hope this helps and all the best to everyone who has applied.


----------



## Nishbhar (Sep 7, 2013)

Addy11 said:


> hey did you apply from mumbai?


Nope.. Bangalore.


----------



## Addy11 (Feb 25, 2014)

ok, can you please help me with the question:

for the PCC application, I came across this instructions form:
http://passportindia.gov.in/AppOnlin...tions_V2.0.pdf


Is this text on page 2 correct? I thought all applicants need to fill out their present address?

DO NOT FILL COLUMNS 3, 4 and 5 UNLESS YOUR PRESENT ADDRESS IS DIFFERENT FROM THE ADDRESS MENTIONED IN YOUR PASSPORT 

Column 3: Present Residential Address Details
Please note that heavy penalty is applicable if the applicant provides false information or suppresses information regarding present residential 
address details. 
<Column 3.1: House No. and Street Name> 
Write complete postal address of your present residence (house number, street name, village or town or city, district, police station, State or 
Union Territory, country and pin) under the respective headings. 
You must also write your contact details, if any (mobile number, telephone number (with area code), and e-mail ID). 
<Column 3.2: Is permanent address same as present address?> 
Put a cross against Yes or No to indicate if your permanent address is the same as your present address. 
If your permanent address is not the same as your present address, then you are required to furnish the details in Column 4. 

Column 4: Permanent Residential Address (If it is different from present residential address)
If your permanent address is different from the present address (mentioned by you in Column 3), only then fill details in this Column. 
Write complete postal address of your permanent address details (house number, street name, village or town or city, police district, police 
station, state or union territory, country and pin) under the respective headings, along with the contact details, if any (mobile 
number, telephone number (with area code), and email ID) of the person residing at the permanent address. 

Column 5: Reference in your village or town or city in respect of your present address
<Column 5.1 and 5.2: First Reference Name and Address and Second Reference Name and Address> 
Write the name, complete postal address and contact details (if any), including mobile number and telephone number (with area code), of two 
persons in your village or town or city who knows you and who can be contacted while carrying out police verification.




Nishbhar said:


> Nope.. Bangalore.


----------



## Nishbhar (Sep 7, 2013)

Addy11 said:


> ok, can you please help me with the question:
> 
> for the PCC application, I came across this instructions form:
> http://passportindia.gov.in/AppOnlin...tions_V2.0.pdf
> ...


The link you provided is broken. However, I think you can apply for PCC from the place you are currently staying by providing appropriate address proofs. If your address is different from what is on the passport, a police verification will be initiated post which you will be issued a PCC. 

If it is the same address then you may get a PCC on the same day or if the status on your passport is not clear or a police check has not happened in past one year they may ask for verification again.


----------



## Addy11 (Feb 25, 2014)

Please check the link now:

http://passportindia.gov.in/AppOnlineProject/pdf/PCC_Application_Form_Instructions_V2.0.pdf

My question is, while filling the form, do i need to fill the section of permanent address even if my address is the same as that on my passport?

"DO NOT FILL COLUMNS 3, 4 and 5 UNLESS YOUR PRESENT ADDRESS IS DIFFERENT FROM THE ADDRESS MENTIONED IN YOUR PASSPORT"




Nishbhar said:


> The link you provided is broken. However, I think you can apply for PCC from the place you are currently staying by providing appropriate address proofs. If your address is different from what is on the passport, a police verification will be initiated post which you will be issued a PCC.
> 
> If it is the same address then you may get a PCC on the same day or if the status on your passport is not clear or a police check has not happened in past one year they may ask for verification again.


----------



## Becky26 (Jul 21, 2013)

Addy11 said:


> Please check the link now:
> 
> http://passportindia.gov.in/AppOnlineProject/pdf/PCC_Application_Form_Instructions_V2.0.pdf
> 
> ...


If your address where you are currently residing and the address on your passport are the same, then you DON'T need to fill columns 3, 4 and 5. 

Hope this helps. Good Luck!! :thumb:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Addy11 (Feb 25, 2014)

Ok, I checked the online form. it first asks for my present address. I believe this is the address that I'm currently living in. 

Then it asks if the permanent address is the same as the present address, and if i select no, it says "Please enter the following permanent address details, if your permanent address is not same as your present address."

So, i guess permanent address is the address on the passport? 




Becky26 said:


> If your address where you are currently residing and the address on your passport are the same, then you DON'T need to fill columns 3, 4 and 5.
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!! :thumb:
> 
> ...


----------



## Becky26 (Jul 21, 2013)

Addy11 said:


> Ok, I checked the online form. it first asks for my present address. I believe this is the address that I'm currently living in.
> 
> Then it asks if the permanent address is the same as the present address, and if i select no, it says "Please enter the following permanent address details, if your permanent address is not same as your present address."


Yes!! The first time the form requests you for your address will be the address where you are currently residing at.



Addy11 said:


> So, i guess permanent address is the address on the passport?


Yes! That would be the one on your passport.

Only IF these two address are different THEN you will have to fill column 3, 4 and 5.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!! :thumb::thumb:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Addy11 (Feb 25, 2014)

So, if they are the same, i dont need to fill out the permanent address, right? Is that what you mean by column 3, 4,5?

Cuz details of Present Address are asked first. only if it is different from permanent address, do we need to fill permanent address.



Becky26 said:


> Yes!! The first time the form requests you for your address will be the address where you are currently residing at.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Becky26 (Jul 21, 2013)

Addy11 said:


> So, if they are the same, i dont need to fill out the permanent address, right? Is that what you mean by column 3, 4,5?
> 
> Cuz details of Present Address are asked first. only if it is different from permanent address, do we need to fill permanent address.


If they are the same, you only need to fill the address in the first column where the Permanent Address is requested, that's all. No where else.


----------



## Addy11 (Feb 25, 2014)

The online form requests "PRESENT Address" information first. Only if you say the present address is NOT the same as permanent address, it asks for details of permanent address.

Hence my question is whether to not fill permanent address if it is the same as the present address!! 



Becky26 said:


> If they are the same, you only need to fill it in the first column where the Permanent Address is requested, that's all. No where else.


----------



## Becky26 (Jul 21, 2013)

Addy11 said:


> The online form requests "PRESENT Address" information first. Only if you say the present address is NOT the same as permanent address, it asks for details of permanent address.
> 
> Hence my question is whether to not fill permanent address if it is the same as the present address!!


Yes!!! You will need to fill the address there. Only there and no where else, if it is the SAME as the one in your PASSPORT.


----------



## Addy11 (Feb 25, 2014)

If the pcc is not issued on the same day, will our passports be kept by the psk? If yes, will we have to go back to the psk to collect it or does it come to specified present address via mail?



Nishbhar said:


> The link you provided is broken. However, I think you can apply for PCC from the place you are currently staying by providing appropriate address proofs. If your address is different from what is on the passport, a police verification will be initiated post which you will be issued a PCC.
> 
> If it is the same address then you may get a PCC on the same day or if the status on your passport is not clear or a police check has not happened in past one year they may ask for verification again.


----------



## Becky26 (Jul 21, 2013)

Addy11 said:


> If the pcc is not issued on the same day, will our passports be kept by the psk? If yes, will we have to go back to the psk to collect it or does it come to specified present address via mail?


No, your passport will not be taken off of you. You will be notified by SMS that your PCC is ready to be collected.


----------



## Addy11 (Feb 25, 2014)

thanks for clarifying!



Becky26 said:


> No, your passport will not be taken off of you. You will be notified by SMS that your PCC is ready to be collected.


----------



## Addy11 (Feb 25, 2014)

hey could you specify what kind of information is needed in this authorization/verification letter from the pvt bank?



mskksm14 said:


> Hi PkBlr,
> 
> I also thought like you, checked the PP-seva website and went with 1year statement of a private bank. But at doument verification desk, they had asked me to produce Bank Authorization/verification letter with a photo on it. I argued them for sometime that it is not stated in your website ..blah blah...but no use. :Cry::Cry:
> 
> ...


----------



## Becky26 (Jul 21, 2013)

*Listing of Banks for acceptance of address proof for Passports*



mskksm14 said:


> Hi PkBlr,
> 
> I also thought like you, checked the PP-seva website and went with 1year statement of a private bank. But at doument verification desk, they had asked me to produce Bank Authorization/verification letter with a photo on it. I argued them for sometime that it is not stated in your website ..blah blah...but no use. :Cry::Cry:
> 
> ...





Addy11 said:


> hey could you specify what kind of information is needed in this authorization/verification letter from the pvt bank?


Not too sure what you mean by _"authorization/verification letter from the pvt bank" _:confused2::confused2:
PSK only accepts bank passbooks for address proofs (first page with client's passport size photo with their full name, address, DOB, bank employee who issued the passbook's signature and bank's stamp + transaction entries for the past 1 year) from Public Sector Bank, list of which is available on the Passport Seva website.

Below is the link to the List of of Banks for acceptance of address proof for Passports:-
https://portal1.passportindia.gov.in/AppOnlineProject/pdf/List_of_banks_for_address_proof.pdf

*The banks that are not on the above list, their passbooks will NOT be accepted by the PSK.* There is no need for any authorization/verification letter. 

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Addy11 (Feb 25, 2014)

hey, the required doc list says

"One year statement (with transactions)/ Passbook of running bank account (Public Sector Banks only)"

where did you get all this: first page with client's passport size photo with their full name, address, DOB, bank employee who issued the passbook's signature and bank's stamp + transaction entries for the past 1 year?

not all passbooks have photos or even date of birth for that matter, and bank statements certainly don't. I agree with the rest.




Becky26 said:


> Not too sure what you mean by _"authorization/verification letter from the pvt bank" _:confused2::confused2:
> PSK only accepts bank passbooks for address proofs (first page with client's passport size photo with their full name, address, DOB, bank employee who issued the passbook's signature and bank's stamp + transaction entries for the past 1 year) from Public Sector Bank, list of which is available on the Passport Seva website.
> 
> Below is the link to the List of of Banks for acceptance of address proof for Passports:-
> ...


----------



## Becky26 (Jul 21, 2013)

*Proof Of Address Documents*



Addy11 said:


> hey, the required doc list says
> 
> "One year statement (with transactions)/ Passbook of running bank account (Public Sector Banks only)"
> 
> ...


I spoke to 3 Passport Seva call centre operators and they gave me the information I gave you. And I also inquired about PCC from my PSK, they asked me to bring the same documents I took with me to when I submitted my passport re-issue application. I'm with Canara Bank and they have the above specifics in their passbooks.
Different banks may have different information on theirs.
_The important thing to remember is that the banks that are on the list of the Passport Seva website will ONLY be accepted._

If you don't have that particular document, the Passport Seva website has a list of various other documents that CAN be used for Proof of Address. Below is a list of documents that can be used:-
https://portal1.passportindia.gov.i...hmentAdvisorSub?subDocID=7001&confirmDOB=7001

You will only need the proof of address if the address on your passport is different to the one where you reside currently.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Addy11 (Feb 25, 2014)

My wife only has an Indian Bank account and that's my only hope! That too, the passbook shows old name and address, given it for change but its not reflected. hence i'll take a signed sealed statement. Is photo compulsory? please let me know so i can try and get a statement from bank with photo



Becky26 said:


> I spoke to 3 Passport Seva call centre operators and they gave me the information I gave you. And I also inquired about PCC from my PSK, they asked me to bring the same documents I took with me to when I submitted my passport re-issue application. I'm with Canara Bank and they have the above specifics in their passbooks.
> Different banks may have different information on theirs.
> _The important thing to remember is that the banks that are on the list of the Passport Seva website will ONLY be accepted._
> 
> ...


----------



## Becky26 (Jul 21, 2013)

Addy11 said:


> My wife only has an Indian Bank account and that's my only hope! That too, the passbook shows old name and address, given it for change but its not reflected. hence i'll take a signed sealed statement. Is photo compulsory? please let me know so i can try and get a statement from bank with photo


You MUST be very careful about the name and address you fill in the PCC online form. Both of these things MUST match word to word, comma to comma in the documents you will present as proofs. If they don't, they can cause you issues.

So make sure you get your partner's details (name and address) changed before your submit your PCC application.
_PSK requires the photocopy of the transactions that are recorded in the passbook_ NOT Statement of Accounts or Bank Statement.

Just get a photocopy of the first address page and the transactions and get them stamped by your bank. That's more than enough.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Addy11 (Feb 25, 2014)

Just skeptical/worried if they insist on passbook. im not sure ill get the new passbook issued with the changed name & address on such short notice. statement of accounts with transactions and bank sign seal & what have you can be managed. :fingerscrossed:

plus im also taking a 6 month old aadhaar card with correct details plus letter from employer with new details since 2013 plus form 16 plus form 26as plus another bank passbook (though only 3 months old) plus marriage certificate & my own passport

Surely that should be enough proof for them?!!



Becky26 said:


> You MUST be very careful about the name and address you fill in the PCC online form. Both of these things MUST match word to word, comma to comma in the documents you will present as proofs. If they don't, they can cause you issues.
> 
> So make sure you get your partner's details (name and address) changed before your submit your PCC application.
> _PSK requires the photocopy of the transactions that are recorded in the passbook_ NOT Statement of Accounts or Bank Statement.
> ...


----------



## Becky26 (Jul 21, 2013)

Addy11 said:


> Just skeptical/worried if they insist on passbook. im not sure ill get the new passbook issued with the changed name & address on such short notice. statement of accounts with transactions and bank sign seal & what have you can be managed. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> plus im also taking a 6 month old aadhaar card with correct details plus letter from employer with new details since 2013 plus form 16 plus form 26as plus another bank passbook (though only 3 months old) plus marriage certificate & my own passport
> 
> Surely that should be enough proof for them?!!


They won't insist on passbook. Aadhaar should be fine. You can also take the Income Tax Assessment Order. There are so many other documents. 

To be honest, it took me 5 working days to get my passbook up-to-date as per the requirement. You will have to stand on the employee's head to make sure they do the thing the way you ask them to do. If you know the manager, things might get a little easier for you.
I got my manager to sign an application subject of which was _"Urgent Issuance of Savings Account Passbook with updated/correct residential address."_

Unfortunately, the 3 month old bank passbook will be of no use as bank transactions for the past 12 months are required. Marriage Certificate is of use only when the name of the spouse is to be added to the passport. 
If you are getting a PCC for your partner, I doubt any of your documents can be used to as proof of her address.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Addy11 (Feb 25, 2014)

what exactly is Income Tax Assessment Order? Form 16 & Form 26AS? Or anything else?



Becky26 said:


> They won't insist on passbook. Aadhaar should be fine. You can also take the Income Tax Assessment Order. There are so many other documents.
> 
> To be honest, it took me 5 working days to get my passbook up-to-date as per the requirement. You will have to stand on the employee's head to make sure they do the thing the way you ask them to do. If you know the manager, things might get a little easier for you.
> I got my manager to sign an application subject of which was _"Urgent Issuance of Savings Account Passbook with updated/correct residential address."_
> ...


----------



## Becky26 (Jul 21, 2013)

Addy11 said:


> what exactly is Income Tax Assessment Order? Form 16 & Form 26AS? Or anything else?


That's It!!! Apologies, I didn't get the Forms you mentioned in your post till I read your above post 

Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Addy11 (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks for your insightful replies!


----------



## Becky26 (Jul 21, 2013)

*Good Luck!!!*



Addy11 said:


> Thanks for your insightful replies!


No worries, happy to help!! Feel free to ask if you have more questions. Do let us know how you go with the whole process. 
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Addy11 (Feb 25, 2014)

For sure, i'm taking about 8 proof documents for change in address. Such is the tension! :fingerscrossed:

Hopefully our friends who'll apply for a pcc in the future will benefit from this conversation.  

Cheers



Becky26 said:


> No worries, happy to help!! Feel free to ask if you have more questions. Do let us know how you go with the whole process.
> Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## Becky26 (Jul 21, 2013)

Addy11 said:


> For sure, i'm taking about 8 proof documents for change in address. Such is the tension! :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Hopefully our friends who'll apply for a pcc in the future will benefit from this conversation.
> 
> Cheers


Wise decision, better to be safe than sorry. I know what you must be going through. Dealing with PSK is a nightmare. 

I'm in the process of getting my passport re-issued after which I'll be able to apply for a PCC. Needed to add my husband's name and update my address. Such a pain in the behind. Especially with uncountable number of holidays 
:frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty: 

Things anyways move as slow as a tortoise in government departments and with so many holidays, it's making life so much more difficult and the application seemed to be sitting on the official's desk collecting dust . 
My visa is being delayed because of this stupid PCC... :doh::doh::doh::doh: So annoyed right now :smash::smash::smash::smash: 

Good Luck to you!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Addy11 (Feb 25, 2014)

that sucks! can you update your signature with timelines?



Becky26 said:


> Wise decision, better to be safe than sorry. I know what you must be going through. Dealing with PSK is a nightmare.
> 
> I'm in the process of getting my passport re-issued after which I'll be able to apply for a PCC. Needed to add my husband's name and update my address. Such a pain in the behind. Especially with uncountable number of holidays
> :frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty:
> ...


----------



## Becky26 (Jul 21, 2013)

Addy11 said:


> that sucks! can you update your signature with timelines?


I'm waiting for my partner visa. Applied on July 22, 2013 from New Delhi.


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

Addy11 said:


> For sure, i'm taking about 8 proof documents for change in address. Such is the tension! :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Hopefully our friends who'll apply for a pcc in the future will benefit from this conversation.
> 
> Cheers


8 documents. control mate.  From where are you getting your pcc done? You need more documents while submission in local police station not in psk. And it is always better to enquire from psk before submission. I have been going through the conversations and beleive me I feel one would be more confused then getting some info out of it. 

As far as banks are concerned, the list is mentioned in psk website. Some points for your reference

1. if the address where u need pcc is same as passport addres, then u dont need any proof other than passport itself.
2. But even in above case, you need to give sufficient residential proofs in local police station during verification.
3. if the pcc adress and address on passport is different, only the bank statement or passbook will work.
4. I gave passbook for a 2 week old account which worked for me with just 1 entry in passbook, but i confirmed that from psk first. Along with that i gave my company address proof which i got out for the sake of opening account in sbi. My organization is also private, still pune psk accepted it.
5. For information, i had just came to Pune from my hometown Chandigarh. So my passport address, permanent address and pcc address were all dofferent.
6. my wife got it done from chandigarh and they refused to issue pcc unless the pcc address and passport address sbould be same, so she got address changed first and got a new passport.
7. The advantage of getting a new passport is that, since verification is done, you get pcc same day after aplying.
8. you need not wait for appointment for your pcc. you can walk in from 9 to 11 or 10:30. But Chandigarh psk even refuses for this rule so you have to argue and get your work done. 

All psk might have different rules and you have to abide by their rules.

I hope that helps.  All the best.


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

managed to get a letter from my company HR on letterhead saying this is my address.
in addition, i have a rental agreement ..but this is only 3 months old

will these be sufficient docs?

also, for my wife..she has itr filings on the address..shouldnt these be enough


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Nothing suffices except for IT Returns. Please check the passport website for the accepted list of documents.


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> Nothing suffices except for IT Returns. Please check the passport website for the accepted list of documents.


cant agree more. Please as a rule do visit psk for docs accelted there. We are mere facilitators guiding on process and documents. Actual application will be accepted by psk.


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

hmm..thats hard to know..
so i bllv it would be easier to get pcc done from your home town where permanent address is same as the passport address, right?


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

@ashish..
just curious to know what form is mentioned in your signature?
1022? sorry to ask, but i have no clue..is that a mandatory requirement.


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

kingcantona7 said:


> managed to get a letter from my company HR on letterhead saying this is my address.
> in addition, i have a rental agreement ..but this is only 3 months old
> 
> will these be sufficient docs?
> ...


mate, avoid spamming by posting same query on multiple threads.


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

kingcantona7 said:


> hmm..thats hard to know..
> so i bllv it would be easier to get pcc done from your home town where permanent address is same as the passport address, right?


Yes. The best possible option to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

kingcantona7 said:


> @ashish..
> just curious to know what form is mentioned in your signature?
> 1022? sorry to ask, but i have no clue..is that a mandatory requirement.


That is a change of circumstances form. Only needed if there is a change in circumstance, else not needed.


----------



## padmakarrao (Jul 21, 2014)

Hi All,

I filled the PCC application form online, at the end it gives an appointment almost 40 days from now and asks me to pay.

I understood one thing from forum, that this appointment date means nothing, for PCC i can go on any working day. But what about the payment? Do i make it online, or is it alright to do the payment after reaching there?

Asking the question as the passport website says it is mandatory to pay online.

I will be going to Thane - PSK.
Thanks


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

padmakarrao said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I filled the PCC application form online, at the end it gives an appointment almost 40 days from now and asks me to pay.
> 
> ...


Make payment online. Pay rs. 30 there only for sms.

And yes. It is a walk in before 11/12.

Reach asap at 9 so you can be first in queue though does not matter a lot

Sent from mobile device. excuse typo errors.


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

sorry for spamming ankur..just got a little hyper..


----------



## Becky26 (Jul 21, 2013)

padmakarrao said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I filled the PCC application form online, at the end it gives an appointment almost 40 days from now and asks me to pay.
> 
> ...


You can pay for the PCC INR500 at the PSK plus INR30 for the SMS service if required. 
Different PSKs follow slightly different rules, you should contact your PSK to find out the accurate information.
Some PSKs allow walk-in applicants while some don't. It's important things like these you need to confirm with your PSK. 
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## IndigoKKing (Jul 31, 2014)

IndigoKKing said:


> I have my PCC appointment with Andheri PSK on 18th Aug. I guess I'll find out then!


Got my PCC over the counter at the C counter in Andheri PSK today and the whole process took about 90 minutes including the queues. Both my wife and I had police verification in March 2013, and she got her passport in March'13, me in Feb,14 (another story).

So PO can give a PCC immediately even if previous police verification was over an year ago, if the address is the same.


----------



## Becky26 (Jul 21, 2013)

IndigoKKing said:


> Got my PCC over the counter at the C counter in Andheri PSK today and the whole process took about 90 minutes including the queues. Both my wife and I had police verification in March 2013, and she got her passport in March'13, me in Feb,14 (another story).
> 
> So PO can give a PCC immediately even if previous police verification was over an year ago, if the address is the same.


Thanks for sharing your experience with us. I'm waiting for my passport (re-issued to update address and add name of spouse) to apply for a PCC and hoping that I'll be able to get it on the same day.
Thanks again.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## IndigoKKing (Jul 31, 2014)

Becky26 said:


> I'm waiting for my passport (re-issued to update address and add name of spouse) to apply for a PCC and hoping that I'll be able to get it on the same day.


Yes, you most definitely will get it the same day if your passport is recently renewed, unless you eat a lot of garlic that day or annoy the gorment sahib in any way.


----------



## Becky26 (Jul 21, 2013)

*Thank You!!*



IndigoKKing said:


> Yes, you most definitely will get it the same day if your passport is recently renewed, unless you eat a lot of garlic that day or annoy the gorment sahib in any way.


LOL!! Not planning on doing any such thing...hahaha 
Thanks for your reply. I'll be going to the PSK the following day when I receive my re-issued passport to apply for the PCC. 
Desperately waiting!! and praying for things to move quickly ray2:ray2:

Good Luck!!

Many Thanks!
Becky


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

IndigoKKing said:


> Yes, you most definitely will get it the same day if your passport is recently renewed, unless you eat a lot of garlic that day or annoy the gorment sahib in any way.


Hi, 

Few more theories you missed out, if that government official is lazy, is greedy for bribe, not happy from his life/wife or may be he is suffering from constipation or diarrhea and or all of above.. without any fault of yours that creepy creature on earth has rights to initiate a police verification and you can't do anything about it. 


Purely luck.... 

No freaking rules as what will stop that babu from using his discretionary powers and best part is he or she doesn't have any accountability for raising police verification, no one will ask that babu... Why did you raise that police verification.


----------



## Becky26 (Jul 21, 2013)

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Hi,
> 
> Few more theories you missed out, if that government official is lazy, is greedy for bribe, not happy from his life/wife or may be he is suffering from constipation or diarrhea and or all of above.. without any fault of yours that creepy creature on earth has rights to initiate a police verification and you can't do anything about it.
> 
> ...


Hahahaha!!!! Great comic sense.

Thanks for your reply.
I recently had police verification done for the passport and the police officer said that I won't be needing any checks for PCC as my address has now been verified and that the PSK will issue me the PCC on the same day. Still waiting for the passport.
My PSK also gave me the same information. 

Really hoping that the theories you mentioned in your post are not true  and I get my PCC soon. Been waiting for the visa for 13 months because of this god forsaken PCC.

Thanks again for making me crack up!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## IndigoKKing (Jul 31, 2014)

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Hi,
> 
> Few more theories you missed out, if that government official is lazy, is greedy for bribe, not happy from his life/wife or may be he is suffering from constipation or diarrhea and or all of above.. without any fault of yours that creepy creature on earth has rights to initiate a police verification and you can't do anything about it.
> 
> ...


'Discretionary' is the key word, yes. But there's always the Munna bhai method to get people to use their discretion in your favor. I generally smile at all glum faces when I go to them and try to be nice to them. Even today, the PO was very likely to pass my PCC without verification because he just cleared my wife's PCC a few minutes ago. I made it a point to ask him about the AC because I saw him switch on a fan before. He opened up a bit and cribbed about the faulty AC. Then a bit about having to work on Janmashtami etc etc.

Sometimes it helps, sometimes it may not. But I think if the guy before you was nice to the PO, you stand to benefit from the 'discretion'. And it pays forward.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

Becky26 said:


> Hahahaha!!!! Great comic sense.
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> I recently had police verification done for the passport and the police officer said that I won't be needing any checks for PCC as my address has now been verified and that the PSK will issue me the PCC on the same day. Still waiting for the passport.
> ...


Hi, 

I hope and pray you sail through and get your grant at the earliest. 

One of those theories turned true for my wife's pcc which was just 10 months old. 

I think there should one national database... Check for name and date of birth with place and other parameters.. 

If no data found then issue pcc immediately as for those who had all criminal records can forge documents and bribe one of the few corrupt people and have their stuff done. 

Only general public, good tax paying samaratians have to go through this agony 

Best of luck Becky. 

Regards, 
Deep


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

IndigoKKing said:


> 'Discretionary' is the key word, yes. But there's always the Munna bhai method to get people to use their discretion in your favor. I generally smile at all glum faces when I go to them and try to be nice to them. Even today, the PO was very likely to pass my PCC without verification because he just cleared my wife's PCC a few minutes ago. I made it a point to ask him about the AC because I saw him switch on a fan before. He opened up a bit and cribbed about the faulty AC. Then a bit about having to work on Janmashtami etc etc.
> 
> Sometimes it helps, sometimes it may not. But I think if the guy before you was nice to the PO, you stand to benefit from the 'discretion'. And it pays forward.


Hi, 

I got my work done with those discretionary powers only. 

As PO refused to help me I got help from local police station to get PCC .

And put in RTI asking why police verification was raised ;-) 

And yeah I don't know about your psk... But psk in Ahmedabad is arrogant and obdurate to say the least. 


Regards, 

Deep


----------



## Becky26 (Jul 21, 2013)

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Hi,
> 
> I hope and pray you sail through and get your grant at the earliest.
> 
> ...


Truly said Deep!! Couldn't agree more. Thanks a lot for your kind words and wishes. 
The criminals are still able to get the document they want on their proposal without any checks or verification. Otherwise how on earth would one individual have 10 valid passports with 10 different identities in the past 10 years, 1 passport each year.....now that's mind boggling :der::der::der::der: :shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked:

And here we are who have lived overseas for almost half a decade and have to prove who we are and that we are not criminal. I'm sure Australia won't give a visa to a criminal to begin with let alone letting the person live (legally) in their country for 5 years :tsk::tsk::tsk::tsk:

Makes me think, things are much easier if one is a criminal here....LOL

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## IndigoKKing (Jul 31, 2014)

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got my work done with those discretionary powers only.
> 
> ...


Ouch! Sounds painful.. glad, you got it done without a bribe though. Takes appreciable levels of patience to go down that route.


----------



## strangeangel (Mar 27, 2014)

I read on this thread that they won't accept rent agreement... And company letter would do... 

Someone please confirm...


----------



## Becky26 (Jul 21, 2013)

*Document Checklist*



strangeangel said:


> I read on this thread that they won't accept rent agreement... And company letter would do...
> 
> Someone please confirm...


Hey strangeangel,

The list of acceptable documents is available on the passport seva website. The PSKs tend to stick to this document checklist. Below is the checklist:-
List of Acceptable Documents

Regarding the rent agreement, it must be "Registered" rent agreement. I have no idea what that it, apologies for that

If the document is not in the list, it won't be accepted. 
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## strangeangel (Mar 27, 2014)

Becky26 said:


> Hey strangeangel,
> 
> The list of acceptable documents is available on the passport seva website. The PSKs tend to stick to this document checklist. Below is the checklist:-
> List of Acceptable Documents
> ...


Thanks Becky, 
It says employer should be public limited... I work in IT which is private limited.... 

And for rent agreement it should be registered... Does it mean notarised would not be accepted?


----------



## Addy11 (Feb 25, 2014)

control? really?

Mate, i had a case of different passport address. also the psk i called did not help at all, so went in with "more the merrier". Since none of my proofs met their criteria down to the last word, it was a case of better safe than sorry. 
and thank God i did, cuz when I went for the pcc in malad (mumbai) psk, the lady checked EVERY SINGLE proof before "choosing" which one was the strongest and most appropriate.

so, moral of the story, when in doubt, go for all options thinkable and this site is great for ideas. including your quote! ;-) 



ashish1137 said:


> 8 documents. control mate.  From where are you getting your pcc done? You need more documents while submission in local police station not in psk. And it is always better to enquire from psk before submission. I have been going through the conversations and beleive me I feel one would be more confused then getting some info out of it.
> 
> As far as banks are concerned, the list is mentioned in psk website. Some points for your reference
> 
> ...


----------



## Becky26 (Jul 21, 2013)

Addy11 said:


> control? really?
> 
> Mate, i had a case of different passport address. also the psk i called did not help at all, so went in with "more the merrier". Since none of my proofs met their criteria down to the last word, it was a case of better safe than sorry.
> and thank God i did, cuz when I went for the pcc in malad (mumbai) psk, the lady checked EVERY SINGLE proof before "choosing" which one was the strongest and most appropriate.
> ...


Couldn't agree more!!!! It's very difficult to tell what the person on the other side of the counter going to say or do in a government office. The more the merrier lead to you carrying the extra documents and saved you from further hassles and dramas.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Addy11 (Feb 25, 2014)

btw, i went to the psk to submit my docs yesterday and *today* there was a policeman at the door there to verify address  

he has called us tomorrow for document submission! 



Becky26 said:


> Couldn't agree more!!!! It's very difficult to tell what the person on the other side of the counter going to say or do in a government office. The more the merrier lead to you carrying the extra documents and saved you from further hassles and dramas.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## Becky26 (Jul 21, 2013)

*Registered Rent Agreement*



strangeangel said:


> Thanks Becky,
> It says employer should be public limited... I work in IT which is private limited....
> 
> And for rent agreement it should be registered... Does it mean notarised would not be accepted?


No worries strangeangel 

I guess you might have to provide an alternative to the employer's letter from the list of documents. 

This is what I found on our best friend "Google". Below are the links that has information on registered rent agreements:-
Legal Advice: Real Estate Law | India | Re: Registration of Rental Agreement | LawGuru
Rental housing: Get the lease agreement registered - | The Economic Times

From what I can understand, any agreement for immovable property for the value of INR100 and above has to compulsorily registered. That is done on a Stamp Paper. The stamp duty varies from state to state.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!! Seniors, Please help. Thanks! :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26 (Jul 21, 2013)

Addy11 said:


> btw, i went to the psk to submit my docs yesterday and *today* there was a policeman at the door there to verify address
> 
> he has called us tomorrow for document submission!


That was quick!!  but good news!
Good Luck!! Thanks for the update 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## M2014 (Aug 19, 2014)

*PCC doubts*

Hi Team,
I have few question regarding PCC.I have recieved the Invite and confused about this.Please provide your valuable suggestion and share any experience that help me.So that i can proceed applying my visa application

The address in my passport and current address i am staying is different.

1)Should we renew the passport using tatkal method and then apply for PCC?

2)Else without renewal can we directly go to the counter for PCC,How long does it take?

3)What is verified in PCC?

Documents i have Company given address proof


----------



## Becky26 (Jul 21, 2013)

*Pcc*



M2014 said:


> Hi Team,
> I have few question regarding PCC.I have recieved the Invite and confused about this.Please provide your valuable suggestion and share any experience that help me.So that i can proceed applying my visa application
> 
> The address in my passport and current address i am staying is different.
> ...


Hey M2014,

1. That depends on your PSK. Some issue PCC even when the address on your passport is different to the one where you currently reside while some don't. Best would be for you to contact the PSK and they'll give you the most accurate information. 
Different PSKs follow slightly different rules.
2. As your address is different to the one where you currently reside, you MIGHT not be able to get the PCC on the same day. In that case PSK will initiate a police verification. Once the report is sent back the PSK will issue you the PCC. Once your PCC is ready, they will notify you by SMS (pay INR30 for SMS service) to come in and collect the document.
3. Your address and that you have a clean history.

Only public limited companies can give address proof on company letter head along with seal. Below is the list of acceptable documents for proof of address:-
List of Acceptable Documents

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## M2014 (Aug 19, 2014)

Hello Becky,
Thanks for your quick response

My company is public limited company so is that address proof sufficient

Is it better to goahead with address renewal via passport reissue or go to counter to apply for PCC without passport reissue.Your suggestion

In case if applied for reissue of passport with new address will old passport number being imprinted on the new passport


----------



## Becky26 (Jul 21, 2013)

M2014 said:


> Hello Becky,
> Thanks for your quick response
> 
> My company is public limited company so is that address proof sufficient
> ...


No worries! Happy to help 
Letter from the public company in the format as prescribed on the passport seva website should be fine.

As for my suggestion, I'm currently going through the passport re-issue process getting my address updated and getting my husband's name added as my PSK won't issue me a PCC otherwise. And because of this process my visa is getting delayed. Been waiting for 13 months now. It's a nightmare!!! :sad::sad::sad::sad:
The re-issued passport will have a new passport number but the date of issue and date of expiry will remain the same. 
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## M2014 (Aug 19, 2014)

Thanks for response.

I wish your passport issue to be sorted out soon

Good Luck!!

Regards
M2014


----------



## Becky26 (Jul 21, 2013)

M2014 said:


> Thanks for response.
> 
> I wish your passport issue to be sorted out soon
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind wishes. Good Luck to you too

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

Becky26 said:


> Couldn't agree more!!!! It's very difficult to tell what the person on the other side of the counter going to say or do in a government office. The more the merrier lead to you carrying the extra documents and saved you from further hassles and dramas.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


To avoid that you need to enquire from the govt. office itself rather than on phone.


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

M2014 said:


> Thanks for response.
> 
> I wish your passport issue to be sorted out soon
> 
> ...


Which city are you thinking of applying?


----------



## padmakarrao (Jul 21, 2014)

A small stupid query, is PCC a certificate given separately in hand or just a stamp on the passport. I am in India, hence want to know the process in India. Thanks


----------



## Jimmy2014 (Jul 24, 2014)

padmakarrao said:


> A small stupid query, is PCC a certificate given separately in hand or just a stamp on the passport. I am in India, hence want to know the process in India. Thanks


Both :nod:

You will get a PCC certificate and a stamp in your passport.


----------



## Addy11 (Feb 25, 2014)

You get both!



padmakarrao said:


> A small stupid query, is PCC a certificate given separately in hand or just a stamp on the passport. I am in India, hence want to know the process in India. Thanks


----------



## Becky26 (Jul 21, 2013)

padmakarrao said:


> A small stupid query, is PCC a certificate given separately in hand or just a stamp on the passport. I am in India, hence want to know the process in India. Thanks


I have not been through the PCC application process yet (but will be very soon) but from what I've learnt from many other applicants who have, the PSK WILL stamp your passport when you go in to collect the PCC. And they issue two copies of the PCC.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## padmakarrao (Jul 21, 2014)

Had a very decent experience of PCC. PSK thane, India was very nice, no waiting at all. Saw a long line when i went at 9, but was allowed entry directly. Team inside were very helpful, they guided us to various counters. Within an hour we cleared 3 counters and were waiting for passport officer.
My wife was given pcc immediately, stamp and printed certificate. I was told, police verification is initiated as during my last passport renewal it was not done. 
Hopefully in next 10 days it will be clear.
All in all a good experience at the PSK.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## m_d_p29 (Mar 12, 2014)

Hi,

Need help!!

I need to get PCC done. I just got my passport renewed 2 months back from my permanant address(Ahmedabad). Now, I have moved to Pune and have to apply for PCC. I have couple of queries regarding the same. 

1. Is it more convenient to apply from Ahmedabad or should I apply from pune. I do not have enough documents to show current address proof apart from rent agreement and gas agency's passbook. I can arrange for a company's letter.

2. Will it be a problem if I am working in Pune and have my PCC done from Ahmedabad. Will CO have any issues or raise concern regarding this as to why the work location and PCC location is different?

3. I also need to get PCC for my wife. What documents would be required for her as she does not have any documents on her name as far as the current address proof is concerned. She does have enough document to show if PCC done from Ahmedabad.

Thanks!


----------



## IndigoKKing (Jul 31, 2014)

m_d_p29 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Need help!!
> 
> ...


What address do you plan to fill up in your application if you apply from Ahmedabad instead of Pune?


----------



## IndigoKKing (Jul 31, 2014)

Becky26 said:


> And they issue two copies of the PCC.


Stamp on the Passport and only 1 copy issued to me. The other went into their file.


----------



## m_d_p29 (Mar 12, 2014)

IndigoKKing said:


> What address do you plan to fill up in your application if you apply from Ahmedabad instead of Pune?


Hi,

I am going to fill my permanant address. My parents live at that address.

Thanks


----------



## raylangivens (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi,
I plan to do my PCC from PSK, Thane soon.

Just wanted to confirm, after I submit the Online application and schedule an appointment, will I get the PCC on the day of appointment itself?

Thanks.


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

raylangivens said:


> Hi,
> I plan to do my PCC from PSK, Thane soon.
> 
> Just wanted to confirm, after I submit the Online application and schedule an appointment, will I get the PCC on the day of appointment itself?
> ...


it is upto the discretion of final passport authority.

however in most cases you will get it on same day if address of passport and pcc is same

Sent from mobile device. excuse typo errors.


----------



## amar_gahir (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi Friends,

My Passport is issued from Chandigarh and i selected "Delhi" as current location while creating Passport Seva profile"

Now i am not able to submit the request as its giving following error:

"Your present address does not lie within the jurisdiction of Passport Office selected by you at Registration." This means Current Address entered while creating the profile at Passport website is used to decide allowed PSKs.

Now, i have two options:

1. Create a new profile with Chandigarh as passport Jurisdiction. In this case, there is no change in address. but i have to go to either Ambala, Ludhiana or Chandigarh PSK for PCC.

2. Use Passport seva profile Delhi Jurisdiction and submit my application with Delhi Address. In that case, there is difference in current address and passport address. and new verification will be initiated.

Also, i do not have my wife's name on my passport but my wife's passport has my name. Please suggest if it can be a problem if i choose "married" for my PCC.

Please guide.

BR
Amar


----------



## Becky26 (Jul 21, 2013)

IndigoKKing said:


> Stamp on the Passport and only 1 copy issued to me. The other went into their file.


Oh really? 
I was told that 2 copies are issued. As few members on partner visa thread sent their PCC to AHC via VFS which was lost somewhere (not sure by who). Lucky the PSK had provided 2 copies to them, they was able to submit the second copy to AHC.

Documents getting lost in the mail is not something that is hard to believe especially for postage service in India


----------



## prodigy+ (Aug 16, 2013)

amar_gahir said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> My Passport is issued from Chandigarh and i selected "Delhi" as current location while creating Passport Seva profile"
> 
> ...


Ideally passport should be submiited with current and not issued address for PCC. Also if you select your current address as Delhi, you should be able to submit to Delhi PSK


----------



## Becky26 (Jul 21, 2013)

Becky26 said:


> I needed to get a new PCC from my PSK (Ghaziabad) for my partner visa application. My address on my passport is different to the one I am residing at currently. When I went to the PSK after much research and talking to 3 passport seva call center operators telling me that I certainly don't need to get my passport re-issued to get a PCC, I had to return empty handed and was asked to get a re-issue and then come back and apply for a PCC.
> The officer there informed me that a PCC will only be issued when the passport had the updated/correct information.
> 
> So right now, my visa is being delayed because I was asked to get my passport re-issued and then only I will be issued a PCC.
> ...





amar_gahir said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> My Passport is issued from Chandigarh and i selected "Delhi" as current location while creating Passport Seva profile"
> 
> ...


Hey Amar,

Have a read of my above quoted post. 
As mentioned above, different PSKs follow slightly different rules; as some PSKs can just issue the PCC without updating things like address and spouse name on the passport. 

You MUST fill the form with the correct information i.e. chose you're married as knowingly furnishing any false information or suppresses any material 
information with a view to obtaining a passport or travel document under the passport act or without lawful authority alters or attempts to alter or causes to alter the entries made in a passport or travel document is an offense and is punishable with imprisonment.

So be honest about where you live, about your employment and definitely honest about your marital status  

You can do 3 applications from 1 profile on passport seva portal. 
Whether you will need to apply for a re-issue of your passport or not can be confirmed by you contacting your PSK. They will be able to give you the most accurate information.
Hope this helps, Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## amar_gahir (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks Friends.

In that case, is it not better to get PCC directly from police? Instead of going for new passport.

Br
Amar


----------



## Becky26 (Jul 21, 2013)

*Good Luck!!!*



amar_gahir said:


> Thanks Friends.
> 
> In that case, is it not better to get PCC directly from police? Instead of going for new passport.
> 
> ...


No worries, Amar! happy to help 
I'd suggest you Delhi's PSK which is nearest to you to find out their procedures, rules and whether or not you will need to get your passport updated .
Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## amar_gahir (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks Becky.

Yes.I'll try with GGN PSK tomorrow. Did anybody experince the issue of spouse name on PP with GGN PSK?

Also, is it okay to just get PCC from SP of Police in delhi? Do we need to register this PCC with passport office?

Plz clarify

Br
Amat


----------



## Becky26 (Jul 21, 2013)

amar_gahir said:


> Thanks Becky.
> 
> Yes.I'll try with GGN PSK tomorrow. Did anybody experince the issue of spouse name on PP with GGN PSK?
> 
> ...


No worries  
I'm guessing the PCC is for an Australian visa. AHC will not accept PCC issued by any other authority but the RPO/PSK for where your passport was issued.

I applied for the re-issue on July 16, 2014. The paperwork required is mentioned on the passport seva website. Below is the link, read question 58(a) & (b):-
Passport Seva Services | Passport Seva Questions | Passport Doubts
I had no issues whatsoever and my husband is an Australian citizen (no Indian background), I just provided my apostilled marriage certificate issue by the marriage registry in Australia.

The paperwork is very straightforward and you shouldn't face any issues if you stick to the document checklist.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## m_d_p29 (Mar 12, 2014)

*PCC for dependent spouse*

Hi,

I need to get PCC done for my wife. The problem is that we have recently moved to Pune(2 months back) and my spouse doesn't have any documents that would have the new address of pune.

Please suggest what documents will help her to get through the PCC.

I do have my name on her passport.
The only document I have on my name is as far as the new address is concerned are as follows
1. Rent agreement (Neither registered Nor notarised)
2. Gas agency's passbook
3. Address proof letter from my company.

Please help me with this.

Thanks


----------



## Becky26 (Jul 21, 2013)

*List of Acceptable Documents for Proof of Address*



m_d_p29 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need to get PCC done for my wife. The problem is that we have recently moved to Pune(2 months back) and my spouse doesn't have any documents that would have the new address of pune.
> 
> ...


Hey m_d_p29,

I'm guessing that your passports don't have your new address.
From my experience, Aadhaar is a proof of address you can get the quickest (eAadhaar online within a week of registration- I got mine done). But she will still need more proof to go with it as if your Aadhaar card issuance date is less than a year from passport application processing date at PSK, it should be accompanied by one more proof of address from the list of acceptable documents available on the passport seva website.

Below is the list of acceptable documents that can be used as proof of address:-
List of Acceptable Documents

Documents from your company is not going to be accepted for PCC application of your wife unless she works with you in a public limited company. The applicant MUST have all the address proofs in her name, not her partner's name. 
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## m_d_p29 (Mar 12, 2014)

Becky26 said:


> Hey m_d_p29,
> 
> I'm guessing that your passports don't have your new address.
> From my experience, Aadhaar is a proof of address you can get the quickest (eAadhaar online within a week of registration- I got mine done). But she will still need more proof to go with it as if your Aadhaar card issuance date is less than a year from passport application processing date at PSK, it should be accompanied by one more proof of address from the list of acceptable documents available on the passport seva website.
> ...



Hi, 

Thanks for replying. 

In this case, is it okay to have the PCC done from Ahmedabad instead?? 

We have all the documents from our previous address which is also our permanant address.


Thanks


----------



## Becky26 (Jul 21, 2013)

m_d_p29 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for replying.
> 
> ...


No worries! 

That's upto you and your PSK. I'm not sure how these procedures are handled in different states.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

m_d_p29 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for replying.
> 
> ...


Brother, 

Generally it's required from the place where you presently reside. 

The PSK you are asking is by far one other most lousy, uncooperative, stubborn, obdurate to say the least. 

I am other advising you to go against the general rule applied for Pcc but if you do go for pcc be mentally prepared for the police verification as those BABUS initiated police verification for a passport which was not even an year old. 

And if your wife's name is not endorsed in your passport or vice versa or both of your awesome do no show up in each other's passport then be ready for a marathon. 

They will force you to get each other's names updated in passports and then apply for pcc or they will plainly refuse. 

That PSK is amongst worst when it comes of efficiency.

Hope I didn't demotivate you but, if you wanna go in there then be mentally prepared for delay because those BABUS there are finest artist's practicing art of PROCRASTINATION. 

REGARDS, 

Deep


----------



## m_d_p29 (Mar 12, 2014)

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Brother,
> 
> Generally it's required from the place where you presently reside.
> 
> ...




Hi,

Thanks for your reply. We both have each other's name endorsed in the passports and our passports are just 3 months old, so there might be a possibility of verification in which case we would have to go when called.



Thanks


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

m_d_p29 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. We both have each other's name endorsed in the passports and our passports are just 3 months old, so there might be a possibility of verification in which case we would have to go when called.
> 
> Thanks


Best of luck brother.


----------



## Becky26 (Jul 21, 2013)

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Brother,
> 
> Generally it's required from the place where you presently reside.
> 
> ...


Waow!! That is a scary description :scared::scared: of the PSK.

Also, if the passport has been issued within the past 12 months, there might not be any police verification needed when you apply for the PCC. But you have moved to a different city, that will be tricky whether to apply for a re-issue again or just go back to the PSK which re-issued your passport 3 months ago and get a PCC from there on the same day you apply for it; if walk-in applicants are allowed.

Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Brother,
> 
> Generally it's required from the place where you presently reside.
> 
> ...


Hello Deep,

It is nice that people have your expertise to resolve their problems. Even though I agree with your views in the above post but I beg to differ in just one statement. 

I feel it is always best for people to do PCC, where they feel comfortable. Off course there are a lot of other factors. For example, their presence while police verification progresses and all. But I have seen a lot of cases where people are working in other states but they have good contacts in their native state and hence feel comfortable to get PCC from there and I totally agree with their move.

Moreover, it is a national document and one can get from the state where his permanent residence is.

 Hope you agree a bit.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

ashish1137 said:


> Hello Deep,
> 
> It is nice that people have your expertise to resolve their problems. Even though I agree with your views in the above post but I beg to differ in just one statement.
> 
> ...


Hi brother, 

No brownie points for disagreement on this however, the only point is if one is doing something which is in contravention of rules as specified by authorities then I personally would refrain from doing it. 

For Pcc there are clear guidelines that you need to get it from nearest PSK where you reside(I would love if you can correct me on rules about PCC application and provide me a link for the same  ) . Imagine a situation where a guy has done robbery in Hyderabad and he is wanted in the city. However he is native of Ahmedabad where passport has been issued 10 days back.. He will get pcc on the spot isn't it?! However is that correct on first place,?? morally NO but practically possible. YES... and after 6 months you and I with our families might be living next door with a robber who just flouted norms and got OZ visa which he wouldn't have got if rules were followed ... 

Personally, I always try to be in list of wise people rather than being a knowledgeable person  


Regards, 

Deep


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

Hello Friends,

This is bit out of topic about passport in this thread of PCC but it's kind of urgent.

I need some information regarding getting a passport for my close friend asap in Bangalore.

Do you know about how to get a tatkal appointment and changing passport to tatkal.

She has just 2 months to get it.

Appointment is usually after a month and passport takes another 1 month... so it would be a quite tight situation.

If we can make either passport/apointment tatkal things would be easier.

Does anyone know how to to do that.

1) we don't know any high govt. official to write a letter for us.
2) I spoke to an agent who is quoting 5k with passport fee, address proof xerox copies and promised an appointment within a week but I'm not sure if there is anything that is suspicious.

Does anyone know a solution to this situation or suggestion, would appreciate that.


----------



## Becky26 (Jul 21, 2013)

*Honesty is the BEST policy*



ashish1137 said:


> Hello Deep,
> 
> I feel it is always best for people to do PCC, where they feel comfortable. Off course there are a lot of other factors. For example, their presence while police verification progresses and all. But I have seen a lot of cases where people are working in other states but they have good contacts in their native state and hence feel comfortable to get PCC from there and I totally agree with their move.
> 
> ...


Permanent Residence i.e. where the applicant lives permanently NOW not where he/she used to live in the past. 
As I have mentioned in my previous post, furnishing any false information or suppresses any material information with a view to obtaining a passport or travel document under the passport act or without lawful authority alters or attempts to alter or causes to alter the entries made in a passport or travel document is an offense and is punishable with imprisonment.

The PCC must be issued from the city where the applicant resides currently no matter how much of a pain in the behind that can be. I'm sure many of us have faced and still are facing a lot of issues with this address police verification. That has never nor will ever justify providing false information.

As for having contacts, I don't think in India it is very hard to make new contact(s), one just needs a few pink bills and we have a contact in the government department no matter which state that might be. It's all the same.
Sometimes short cuts can end up being a bigger pain in the behind than the long cuts.
Be honest when dealing with the passport office everyone be it for a passport or PCC. 
_Always remember, slow and steady wins the race_ 
Hope this helps. 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

Becky26 said:


> Permanent Residence i.e. where the applicant lives permanently NOW not where he/she used to live in the past.
> As I have mentioned in my previous post, furnishing any false information or suppresses any material information with a view to obtaining a passport or travel document under the passport act or without lawful authority alters or attempts to alter or causes to alter the entries made in a passport or travel document is an offense and is punishable with imprisonment.
> 
> The PCC must be issued from the city where the applicant resides currently no matter how much of a pain in the behind that can be. I'm sure many of us have faced and still are facing a lot of issues with this address police verification. That has never nor will ever justify providing false information.
> ...


Super like.... Experience speaks... And it shows... So where will you go together your PCC from @ Ankur, Ahmedabad ( morally wrong and legally also) or Pune (nothing wrong it that  ) 

Regards, 

Deep


----------



## Becky26 (Jul 21, 2013)

*Tatkaal Service*



delhi_ankur said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> This is bit out of topic about passport in this thread of PCC but it's kind of urgent.
> 
> ...


Hey delhi_ankur,

I'm sharing what my travel agent at Thomas Cook told me. 
For tatkaal application you will need to provide:- 
1. Annexure F (Verification Certificate for Tatkaal Passports):-
https://portal1.passportindia.gov.in/AppOnlineProject/pdf/AnnexureF.pdf
And this must be signed by a gazetted government official. He/she must attach a photocopy of their official photo ID on the official letter head of verifying authority.

2. Along with Annexure I (Standard Affidavit):-
https://portal1.passportindia.gov.in/AppOnlineProject/pdf/AnnexureI.pdf

Quick question, why does your friend need the passport within two months? Sometimes the APO (present at the PSK) ask this question and need the applicant to present a letter of urgency as to why he/she needs it so urgently. 

I have come across some cases where if the APO is not satisfied with the applicant's reason of urgency has denied the tatkaal issuance of passport even after the applicant has paid the tatkaal processing fees.
So make sure you do enough re-search before paying for anything as all fees paid to the passport officer are non-refundable.

I am solely waiting for my passport to apply for a PCC for my visa application that has been under processing for over 13 months now and only needs a PCC to be approved. 
And even then the agent suggested that I can definitely give it a shot but there is no guarantee as to if this will be a 'good enough' reason for the APO to allow me to apply under the tatkaal service.

Tatkaal is definitely not as easy as it sounds. 
This is just a suggestion. Good luck to your friend.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26 (Jul 21, 2013)

*Gazetted Officer*



delhi_ankur said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> This is bit out of topic about passport in this thread of PCC but it's kind of urgent.
> 
> ...


Hey Guys,

Please feel free to correct me if I'm wrong here, thanks 
It's very confusing as to who is and isn't a gazetted officer. Different people have different answers. Below is what I found on the our best friend Google  
Annexure F (Verification Certificate for Tatkaal Passports) must be signed by one of the following accompanied by the authority's government issued photo ID.

*Class I or Group A (Gazetted)*
Example - Officers of Armed forces ,Central and State Governments Employees with Group A service rules (IAS, IPS, IFS, IRS etc.), Patent Examiner, Scientists (in government funded research organizations), Principals and Faculty members of Government Colleges, Doctors, Engineers and Drug Controller(central and state services), Magistrate and above in judicial services.

*Class II or Group B (Gazetted)*
Example - Doctors (state govt service), Drugs Inspector (state govt service), SDO, BDO, Dy.SP, Tahsildars etc. in State Administration, Principal of Government Schools, Income Tax and Revenue Officers, Senior and (AAO) Assistant Audit/Accounts Officers of (IA&AD) (CAG) Indian P&T Accounts and Finance Services, Section Officers (selected),Junior Commission Officer(JCO) in Indian army

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26 (Jul 21, 2013)

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Super like.... Experience speaks... And it shows... So where will you go together your PCC from @ Ankur, Ahmedabad ( morally wrong and legally also) or Pune (nothing wrong it that  )
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Deep


Thanks for your response. IMO it is better to face issues right now rather than later. There were quite a few people who suggested I just write my old address (where I was born and lived until I moved to Australia at the age of 18 years) in the online PCC application form cause that would quicken the process. 
Not going to lie, in the first instant that felt like the best idea EVER! I didn't do anything at that very moment decided to sleep on it and think about it.

Finally after much discussion my parents suggested that I should just go for the passport re-issue following the rules cause sometimes things like these can come back and bite you in the arse when least expected.

So here I am waiting for my passport to be re-issued, definitely don't want to do anything illegal 

It's ridiculous how many people give false information regarding their address in passport applications. They COMPLAIN when they get stuck during the police verification, or when the police sends back an adverse police report to the RPO because the applicant wasn't present at the time of investigation (because the applicant happens to be in a state thousands of km away) :tsk::tsk::tsk::tsk:
Be honest!! that's all one needs to remember.

Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

m_d_p29 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need to get PCC done for my wife. The problem is that we have recently moved to Pune(2 months back) and my spouse doesn't have any documents that would have the new address of pune.
> 
> ...


Hello MDP,

Well the good news is that Pune PSK in Mundhwa will accept your company letter and will take nationalized bank account passbook even if it is 2 weeks old (as happened with me). However, the only problem I see is your relationship proof.

I would suggest you go to mundhwa once and enquire. The best bet would be to open a joint account. I got the account on my name after showing just company letter in SBI, Hinjewadi branch.

But it is best if you go to PSK to enquire what would they accept.

You might also face problem while police verification. The guy will take some tip from you. :-D .. But you are required to give at least 4 proofs out of which at least two are for address. i took 
1. rent agreement which i got made just 2 days back.
2. bank passbook.

In your case gad connection will also work.


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

Becky26 said:


> Thanks for your response. IMO it is better to face issues right now rather than later. There were quite a few people who suggested I just write my old address (where I was born and lived until I moved to Australia at the age of 18 years) in the online PCC application form cause that would quicken the process.
> Not going to lie, in the first instant that felt like the best idea EVER! I didn't do anything at that very moment decided to sleep on it and think about it.
> 
> Finally after much discussion my parents suggested that I should just go for the passport re-issue following the rules cause sometimes things like these can come back and bite you in the arse when least expected.
> ...


You can only write your old address if you or your parents or in-laws are staying there.  else you are definately bound to face problems in verification process.


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Hi brother,
> 
> No brownie points for disagreement on this however, the only point is if one is doing something which is in contravention of rules as specified by authorities then I personally would refrain from doing it.
> 
> ...


In that sense, consider a person staying in chandigarh for work but every week moving to delhi where his family resides. So he will definately be wanting to get the pcc issued from Delhi.  Moreover PCC clearly mentions that it is issued to passport holder whose passport is issued from abc passport office.

Moreover I think rather than take botheration of a goverment office in India, it is always better to get the document where you have contacts and I have personally seen a lot of such cases.


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

Becky26 said:


> Permanent Residence i.e. where the applicant lives permanently NOW not where he/she used to live in the past.
> As I have mentioned in my previous post, furnishing any false information or suppresses any material information with a view to obtaining a passport or travel document under the passport act or without lawful authority alters or attempts to alter or causes to alter the entries made in a passport or travel document is an offense and is punishable with imprisonment.
> 
> The PCC must be issued from the city where the applicant resides currently no matter how much of a pain in the behind that can be. I'm sure many of us have faced and still are facing a lot of issues with this address police verification. That has never nor will ever justify providing false information.
> ...


1. We are permanent residents of India.  Just this fact entitles us to get the PCC from any state, specially a state where we have resided for most of our life. 

2. I was not talkinv about pink bills though. They are a mandate here.  But paternal contacts are most helpful here.

Not that I have any, i got it done from Pune because currently I am here but if I had gone by rules which state that I have to be here for st least 1 year before I get the pcc, i had to spend a hefty amount in moving from pune to chd and return at least 2 - 3 times. Rather I queried the process here and found that even though it would be a bit troublesome but economical. Rest of my family got PCC done from Chandigarh itself.


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

Becky26 said:


> Permanent Residence i.e. where the applicant lives permanently NOW not where he/she used to live in the past.
> As I have mentioned in my previous post, furnishing any false information or suppresses any material information with a view to obtaining a passport or travel document under the passport act or without lawful authority alters or attempts to alter or causes to alter the entries made in a passport or travel document is an offense and is punishable with imprisonment.
> 
> The PCC must be issued from the city where the applicant resides currently no matter how much of a pain in the behind that can be. I'm sure many of us have faced and still are facing a lot of issues with this address police verification. That has never nor will ever justify providing false information.
> ...


Just to add, even if you are capable of spending the money, it is very hard to get trustworthy contacts.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

ashish1137 said:


> In that sense, consider a person staying in chandigarh for work but every week moving to delhi where his family resides. So he will definately be wanting to get the pcc issued from Delhi.  Moreover PCC clearly mentions that it is issued to passport holder whose passport is issued from abc passport office.
> 
> Moreover I think rather than take botheration of a goverment office in India, it is always better to get the document where you have contacts and I have personally seen a lot of such cases.


Well you just vouched for your family and my family will surely be living in a community where a person would have got his clearance certificate with a JUGAAD rather than following the correct process. 

If a person is living in chandigarh and moves to delhi for work and returns during a weekend then the rule of residence will apply as to where he spends most if his time in Delhi or Chandigarh?! 


How about a person who used to live in Ahmedabad but noon has got Job in Mumbai and he doesn't drop in once in even 3-4 months... There is an old adage in US doctor community... Sure aspirin doesn't cure every one but if you give to everyone then it will kill someone someday for sure   


I think you know the answer and I am also sure that Ahmadabad RPO will issue a PCC for you soon... Don't see a Pune PSK getting workload of you PCC file. 

Best of luck brother. 

Regards, 

Deepak


----------



## sun99 (Feb 27, 2014)

I have lodged my EOI with 60 points for 261313 , Invite might take some time. 
Do i need to start getting PCC ? Will RPO ask for any visa request proof ?


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

sun99 said:


> I have lodged my EOI with 60 points for 261313 , Invite might take some time.
> Do i need to start getting PCC ? Will RPO ask for any visa request proof ?


why hurry, wait for invite

if you get pcc done too early, you won't get a very long time as first entry date to australia.


----------



## Becky26 (Jul 21, 2013)

ashish1137 said:


> You can only write your old address if you or your parents or in-laws are staying there.  else you are definately bound to face problems in verification process.


The application form asks for the present address of the APPLICANT and no one else. And if the address is different to the one in the passport then they need to fill column 3, 4 and 5. The parent's or in-law's address is of NO good if the applicant does not permanently live there. 
That's why people face issues during the police verification because they live in a different city/state and have mentioned their parent's address who are in a different city/state instead of where THEY live to quicken the process i.e. providing false information.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26 (Jul 21, 2013)

ashish1137 said:


> 1. We are permanent residents of India.  Just this fact entitles us to get the PCC from any state, specially a state where we have resided for most of our life.
> 
> 2. I was not talkinv about pink bills though. They are a mandate here.  But paternal contacts are most helpful here.
> 
> Not that I have any, i got it done from Pune because currently I am here but if I had gone by rules which state that I have to be here for st least 1 year before I get the pcc, i had to spend a hefty amount in moving from pune to chd and return at least 2 - 3 times. Rather I queried the process here and found that even though it would be a bit troublesome but economical. Rest of my family got PCC done from Chandigarh itself.


1. We are citizens of India not permanent residents. I'm guessing everyone here is applying for an Australian visa which requires the applicant to obtain a PCC from the RPO (Regional Passport Office) from where their passport was issued, and not from anywhere in the country. And the passport should have the updated address of the applicant, not their parent's or in-law's (if they are not residing with them)

Plus why on earth would ANY state provide anyone a PCC if we haven't lived there for a minimum of 12 months? :confused2::confused2::crazy::crazy: Hence the document checklist has a requirement of proof of address.
Being the citizens of India it is our RIGHT/we are entitled to be issued passport/PCC when required without any harassments and yet there are millions of people who have been waiting for months and some even years for their passports.

2. For government offices "baap bada na bhaiya sabse bada rupaiya" and "paisa phenko tamasha dekho" are the only saying that suite the best. You can get anything done with money. Everything has a price here, and we all know it. That's why it is much easier for criminals to get passports than the people with a genuine and clean history. I've read cases where an agent charged an applicant INR30,000 and got him his passport in 3 days. 

As for convenience, the document checklist for the visa clearly states where the PCC must be issued from; definitely not from where the applicant feels more convenient and has more paternal contacts in the concerned department. 

The information on the passport seva website states that if the applicant hasn't been residing at their permanent address for a minimum of 12 months, the police verification would be done at all the places he/she has resided in the last one year.
Passport Seva Miscellaneous Queries
No need for the applicant to move anywhere.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26 (Jul 21, 2013)

sun99 said:


> I have lodged my EOI with 60 points for 261313 , Invite might take some time.
> Do i need to start getting PCC ? Will RPO ask for any visa request proof ?


The PCC is valid for 12 months from the date of issue. 

Check with your PSK on how long they will take to issue one as different PSKs follow slightly different rules. So best to contact them either via phone or perhaps if possible you can visit the PSK and speak to them in person 

Depends on whether or not the address on your passport is the address where you currently reside. If yes, maybe you'll be able to get the PCC on the same day or in a couple of days. If no, then they might ask you to get your details updated in your passport and then come back for PCC.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Well you just vouched for your family and my family will surely be living in a community where a person would have got his clearance certificate with a JUGAAD rather than following the correct process.
> 
> If a person is living in chandigarh and moves to delhi for work and returns during a weekend then the rule of residence will apply as to where he spends most if his time in Delhi or Chandigarh?!
> 
> ...


You are mixing ankur and my scenarios. :-D


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

ashish1137 said:


> You are mixing ankur and my scenarios. :-D


Can't get personal here ;-)


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Can't get personal here ;-)


Well I dont think there is a need for that because as per me I am following the right path.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

ashish1137 said:


> Well I dont think there is a need for that because as per me I am following the right path.


Best of luck brother.


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Best of luck brother.





DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Best of luck brother.


You are taking in a wrong sense my friend. see ill quote again.

My moms pcc she got in same day because her passport was issues at our permanent address about 3 months bck.

my wife's pcc was objected by chandigarh pcc saying that permanent address and current address are different. We could not think of any contacts to go for tatkal. So she went for address change and after numerous followups and a wait of 1 month, she got address changes under normal process. and pcc was issues again the same day.
(The only help i got here was early appointment (2nd day) by paying an agent 1k.)

my scenario was a bit complex. I was deputed to Pune by my organization around start of May. Due to the critical nature of my work, neither was i allowed to take any meaves nor i could ha e spent 10k just for a return flight twice or thrice. So I had no option left than to apply pcc from Pune (state of my current stay). When I enquired they said that they will accept bank account even if it is opened immediately with a company letter. So I had proceeded that way.

Having said all that I still stay on my point of getting PCC from a state where you feel convenient. But in my case I did proceed the right way. I am sorry if you still feel otherwise.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

ashish1137 said:


> You are taking in a wrong sense my friend. see ill quote again.
> 
> My moms pcc she got in same day because her passport was issues at our permanent address about 3 months bck.
> 
> ...


No hard feelings. If you feel that doing something which is against the rules prescribed is correct then I am no one to say that it isn't. 

And I am not sorry if someone is getting the things done in a wrong way (Doing something opposite as prescribed in law is wrong) . As far as pcc is received for visa applicants DIBP won't bother much about how pcc was procured.


----------



## M2014 (Aug 19, 2014)

Hi Guys,
I have doubt here.My Indian passport has just my fathers name and my mothers name with no initials or the full name expanded(Means the initials not expanded.I am planning to apply for PCC in the future.Will this be a problem during PCC or when a Case office is assigned to my case.

Please advise whether someone has been in the same scenario.The passport was applied way back in 2007 and issued during 2007.

Please advise and immediate response is appreciated.

Regards
M


----------



## Becky26 (Jul 21, 2013)

*Full Names In Passport*



M2014 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have doubt here.My Indian passport has just my fathers name and my mothers name with no initials or the full name expanded(Means the initials not expanded.I am planning to apply for PCC in the future.Will this be a problem during PCC or when a Case office is assigned to my case.
> 
> Please advise whether someone has been in the same scenario.The passport was applied way back in 2007 and issued during 2007.
> ...


Hey M,

Hope you're doing well. 
I'm sharing the information I know  
All the details in the passport must be in their expanded form i.e. the names CAN'T have initials. Passport is an identity proof that can be used internationally so the it MUST have full names of not only the applicant but also the parents.

Make sure you contact your PSK to find out more accurate information as different PSKs follow slightly different rules. 
Hope this helps. Good Luck! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

M2014 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have doubt here.My Indian passport has just my fathers name and my mothers name with no initials or the full name expanded(Means the initials not expanded.I am planning to apply for PCC in the future.Will this be a problem during PCC or when a Case office is assigned to my case.
> 
> Please advise whether someone has been in the same scenario.The passport was applied way back in 2007 and issued during 2007.
> ...


Parents names can create issues if you are planning to sponsor them in future or adding any one of them as a dependent. As far as your application is concerned, I do not think it would impact you. 

I am guessing the middle names would be abbreviated and if suppose their name across all documents is same, you need not worry about anything.

I have seen people with just single name getting grants, but their name is same, across at least in majority of their acceptable documents.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Becky26 (Jul 21, 2013)

*Good Luck!!!*



RammyC said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have a question regarding PCC... I have my PCC that I got for the purpose of Canadian Immigration and its not expired yet. Will it work for Australian Immigration or do I need a fresh PCC for Australia?
> 
> Thank you.


Hey RammyC,

You might have to get a new PCC as you must already know the document will read something along the lines of:-
_"This is to certify that as per the available records, there is nothing adverse against the name of the applicant whose details are stated here; so far as his/her stay in India is concerned, which would have rendered him/her ineligible for grant of travel facilities including visa/immigration/any other service *for/in Australia*"_

The online form that the applicant fills for PCC will request you to enter which country you need the PCC for and because you will have the document issued for a different country, it might not be accepted for Australia.
*Seniors please advise. Thank You! *

Hope you understand what I'm trying to say. 
Good Luck!! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

RammyC said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have a question regarding PCC... I have my PCC that I got for the purpose of Canadian Immigration and its not expired yet. Will it work for Australian Immigration or do I need a fresh PCC for Australia?
> 
> Thank you.


Ideally you should get a new PCC... as rightly mentioned by Becky, your existing PCC would state it for Canada only so why risk it. You got a PCC once so won't be a big challenge for you to get it again.

Just asking out of curiosity, Are you applying for immigration for both countries together ?


----------



## Becky26 (Jul 21, 2013)

delhi_ankur said:


> Ideally you should get a new PCC... as rightly mentioned by Becky, your existing PCC would state it for Canada only so why risk it. You got a PCC once so won't be a big challenge for you to get it again.
> 
> Just asking out of curiosity, Are you applying for immigration for both countries together ?


Thank you for your reply delhi_ankur


----------



## M2014 (Aug 19, 2014)

*question on pcc application*

Guys,
My consultant confused me in filling my pcc application.I am about to apply for my 190 visa from India.

Please clarify what we need to select for the below field

Country for which PCC is required * What should selected whether India or Australia


----------



## padmakarrao (Jul 21, 2014)

M2014 said:


> Guys,
> My consultant confused me in filling my pcc application.I am about to apply for my 190 visa from India.
> 
> Please clarify what we need to select for the below field
> ...


Australia


----------



## strangeangel (Mar 27, 2014)

Submitted pcc application today in pune Psk. That lady told me it'll be issued in 2 weeks. 
Shall I visit police station personally? 

Someone applied from pune please advice.


----------



## abhifirewall (Apr 20, 2013)

*Urgent Question*

Hi Folks,

I got my spouse's and my India PCC from Houston Consulate today.
The city of issue of Passport is mentioned incorrect in my wife's letter. The city is mentioned same as mine. Everything else is correct.

Should I request for update in the PCC to the consulate or this will be accepted by CO?

Thanks


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

abhifirewall said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I got my spouse's and my India PCC from Houston Consulate today.
> The city of issue of Passport is mentioned incorrect in my wife's letter. The city is mentioned same as mine. Everything else is correct.
> ...


I believe no one would be able to answer that how attentive CO would be or how closely they scrutinize the documents.... As per my experience my few docs had small errors and they did not create any issues.... 

But if you have time and energy, you should get that corrected as no one like to jeopardize their critical PR process...


----------



## abhifirewall (Apr 20, 2013)

delhi_ankur said:


> I believe no one would be able to answer that how attentive CO would be or how closely they scrutinize the documents.... As per my experience my few docs had small errors and they did not create any issues....
> 
> But if you have time and energy, you should get that corrected as no one like to jeopardize their critical PR process...


Thanks Ankur. I've sent a mail to the Consulate. Will try calling them tomorrow and see what they say. I hope they dont ask me to mail them the passport again.

Btw Congrats on your grant. I see from your signature you got the grant on Sept 9.


----------



## abhifirewall (Apr 20, 2013)

Can anyone suggest how to get PCC corrected? The city of issue is mentioned incorrect in the certificate.


----------



## strangeangel (Mar 27, 2014)

strangeangel said:


> Submitted pcc application today in pune Psk. That lady told me it'll be issued in 2 weeks.
> Shall I visit police station personally?
> 
> Someone applied from pune please advice.


Can someone please suggest? So that I can go tomorrow... 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Becky26 (Jul 21, 2013)

delhi_ankur said:


> I believe no one would be able to answer that how attentive CO would be or how closely they scrutinize the documents.... As per my experience my few docs had small errors and they did not create any issues....
> 
> But if you have time and energy, you should get that corrected as no one like to jeopardize their critical PR process...


Spot on explanation! 
Oh and!! Congratulations on the grant!!! :cheer2: 

Good Luck abhifirewall!
Hope you get your PCC corrected without any dramas


----------



## Zizy86 (Jun 10, 2014)

Hello Friends,

Thanks for sharing lots of value able information. I have few doubts here:-

1. On my passport my permanent address is of Punjab. But i am currently living in Ghaziabad since February,2014 in a rented place.On the name of address proof I have Rental agreement and gas connection for my current address.

2. My wife is from Ghaziabad and her permanent address on passport is of place where no one is living because her parents have moved to new place. 

3. Both of us are not having names punched on each other's passport as spouse name but we have our marriage registered and do have marriage certificate.


In such complex conditions please suggest me how should I apply for PCC and from where.:dizzy:

THanks,
Zizy


----------



## Becky26 (Jul 21, 2013)

Zizy86 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Thanks for sharing lots of value able information. I have few doubts here:-
> 
> ...


Hey Zizy,

1 thing I can tell you for SURE, is that Ghaziabad PSK won't issued your wife a PCC unless she gets her passport re-issued because I faced a similar issue 2 months ago. I need to apply for a PCC for my visa application as well but my residential address had changed and my partner's name wasn't on my passport either. 
PSK Ghaziabad informed me that I will have to get my passport updated, only then they would issue me a PCC.
All the paperwork for the passport has been done, passport has been printed and I'm waiting for the RPO to dispatch it in a few days.
The passport is causing horrendous delays for my visa  

Ideal and the right way to go about this whole situation is to get both your and your partner's passports updated and then apply for your PCC from PSK Ghaziabad since you now live there.
Because it hasn't been 12 months since you moved to Ghaziabad, police verification will be done at all addresses where you've resided in the past 12 month period.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Zizy86 (Jun 10, 2014)

Becky26 said:


> Hey Zizy,
> 
> 1 thing I can tell you for SURE, is that Ghaziabad PSK won't issued your wife a PCC unless she gets her passport re-issued because I faced a similar issue 2 months ago. I need to apply for a PCC for my visa application as well but my residential address had changed and my partner's name wasn't on my passport either.
> PSK Ghaziabad informed me that I will have to get my passport updated, only then they would issue me a PCC.
> ...


Hi Becky,

Thanks for quick response. That seems a long route what about getting it from SSP office 

I would like to know what are the different options and possibilities. I can arrange my PCC from punjab SSP office as my paraents are having some contacts but in Ghaziabad i am not sure. For my wife i have to get it done from Ghaziabad SSP office.

Please share your thoughts.

Thanks,
Arpan


----------



## Becky26 (Jul 21, 2013)

Zizy86 said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Thanks for quick response. That seems a long route what about getting it from SSP office
> 
> ...


Hey Arpan,

No worries, happy to help 
As for getting a PCC from the SSP office, below is what the DIBP website says:-
*"When applying for a Police Clearance Certificate to Australia, Indian citizens residing in India need to apply in person with the Regional Passport Office where their passport was issued. Police Clearance Certificates issued by any other authority are not acceptable".*
So I don't think AHC will accept a PCC issued by any other authority but your RPO.

You must've noticed in my previous post I wrote "Ideal and the right way...".
I'm sure people do follow shortcuts as procedures like these can take time but I would not advise you to do something that I myself am not doing and I know doing it could get you in trouble. As shortcuts can sometimes end up becoming more time consuming, stressful and expensive. But then that's just me and my advice  and I will not advise you do something that is titled as "breaking the law"

This is the final declaration that the applicant has to sign at the end of the online application for PCC.
_"knowingly furnishes any false information or suppresses any material information with a. view to obtaining a passport or travel document under this Act or without lawful authority alters or attempts to alter or causes to alter the entries made in a passport or travel document shall be punishable with imprisonment for a term which may extend to both"._

If you permanently reside in Ghaziabad with your partner then why don't you get your passport updated from PSK Ghaziabad as well? Just wondering 
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

Becky26 said:


> Spot on explanation!
> Oh and!! Congratulations on the grant!!! :cheer2:
> 
> Good Luck abhifirewall!
> Hope you get your PCC corrected without any dramas



Thank you Becky . . . PR letter was just an hour excitement though


----------



## rishisuri (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi Friends,
Need help.
I need to get mine and my wife PCC done to be ready with all the necessary documents for visa.
Help 1: 
For last 1.5 years i am staying at my wife's residence in Mumbai (I am from Delhi and working in Mumbai). Hence i don’t have any rent agreement or any gas connection in my name. The only address proof i have is post paid mobile connection (listed as valid document in Passport office website. (https://portal1.passportindia.gov.i...hmentAdvisorSub?subDocID=7001&confirmDOB=7001)
I don’t have my wife name added in my passport but my name is in her passport.

Question: Can i get my PCC done from Mumbai by providing this address proof ?

Help 2:
My wife house was rebuilt hence the passport has the plot address but does not have the flat number in it. Does she also need to submit for PCC stating her permanent address as mentioned in passport is different than the current address and submit proof of residence as "Aadhar card or Ration Card"

I would appreciate if you could help me with the above questions


----------



## Tejas_LCA (Oct 16, 2012)

Friends,

I need help with my PCC. I walked into Ghaziabad PSK and at C counter I was told that my police report is adverse so my case was was escalated to APO. APO confirmed my Police report is adverse but they have no information why it is adverse and asked me to visit RPO Ghaziabad and find out from Policy section whey they have marked my passport as adverse. I got acknowledgement from PSK saying my file is On Hold.

So I went to Ghaziabad RPO and it was a mess. I waited 30 minutes in inquiry counter for 40 minutes just to be told to visit room# 337. That room has over 200 people waiting in queue so I had no chance to get in whole day. I came back and will visit again on Wednesday.

Later in the day, I got sms and email from PSK saying my police verification has been initiated and I should visit SP office in my city.

Just to give a brief history, my first passport was issues in 1999 and was handwritten. I traveled to US on business visa couple of times on that handwritten passport. Before applying for L1 my office asked me to get new passport which are machine readable. In 2007, I got a new passport within a week under additional booklet option and no police verification was done.

I need help in understanding my situation and options. 

1) How can my police report is marked as adverse when the initial passport was issued after police verification and no verification took place during additional booklet issue.

2) Now when a new police verification is requested, will I get PCC after positive police report?

3) Any contact info for good agent who can help me get information from Ghaziabad RPO or resolve this? My home is 150 km from Ghaziabad RPO so its a pain to go there.

4) Can there be any trouble at immigration if I travel to US on this passport?

Please help and provide your opinion in this case.


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

rishisuri said:


> Hi Friends,
> Need help.
> I need to get mine and my wife PCC done to be ready with all the necessary documents for visa.
> Help 1:
> ...


Show ur wife's passport and marriage certificate and get your name addedin your wife's bank account.

Enquire from your local psk what proofs they need an then decide accordingly.


----------



## Becky26 (Jul 21, 2013)

*Received my Updated Passport!*

Hey Everyone,

I got my updated passport today after 63 days since application. Now getting the paperwork ready for the PCC application. Just thought of updating as some of you helped me with the re-issue process. 

Thank you very much for all your help and advice you gave me. Feels good to have the passport again...haha!
Anyways! Have a great week ahead. Take Care!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

Hellow guys...

My query is simple..
I want PCC for my mother and me... we are living in same address mentioned in Passport...
Our passports were issued in 2013, and yes the identification was done by local police station...
I am sure about the verification... because they visited our home in both the cases...

Now my query is that... am i eligible for PCC same day ??? 
IF not... will they going to retain my passport for the whole process ???


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

nitinmoudgil said:


> Hellow guys...
> 
> My query is simple..
> I want PCC for my mother and me... we are living in same address mentioned in Passport...
> ...


Yes you are, but again it's upto the wish of final authority at PSK.

Even if not, why worried, you will get it later


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

Becky26 said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I got my updated passport today after 63 days since application. Now getting the paperwork ready for the PCC application. Just thought of updating as some of you helped me with the re-issue process.
> 
> ...


Great news.... Congrats Becky ... party time !


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

delhi_ankur said:


> Yes you are, but again it's upto the wish of final authority at PSK.
> 
> Even if not, why worried, you will get it later


actually i am in dubai.. and i dont want to tell my company that i am applying to australia...

They keep my passport.. as per rule of the company...
But now i will make up some reason n come to india for the verification...
and wana return in one day time...
if they retain my passport i wont be able to return to dubai...

that is my issue


----------



## Becky26 (Jul 21, 2013)

delhi_ankur said:


> Great news.... Congrats Becky ... party time !


Thanks ankur! 
Haha..party time when the visa is approved 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26 (Jul 21, 2013)

nitinmoudgil said:


> actually i am in dubai.. and i dont want to tell my company that i am applying to australia...
> 
> They keep my passport.. as per rule of the company...
> But now i will make up some reason n come to india for the verification...
> ...


I'm sorry for barging in, I unfortunately have no idea what the most favourable course of action would be in your situation.

I don't think anyone is allowed to have anyone else's passport as it is the property of the Government of India and only the person to whom the government issued the passport is a rightful holder of the document and NO one else not even the parents.
This is even mentioned at the back of our passports.

Good Luck!! Hope you get your and your mother's PCC. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## padmakarrao (Jul 21, 2014)

nitinmoudgil said:


> actually i am in dubai.. and i dont want to tell my company that i am applying to australia...
> 
> They keep my passport.. as per rule of the company...
> But now i will make up some reason n come to india for the verification...
> ...


Hi Nitin,

Ideally you would get the PCC same day, even if it is not given the same day, police verification might be initiated, in which case your passport is not taken. You are asked to come back when your verification comes as clear. So you don't have to worry about the passport thing.

The only challenge you may face is, if they ask for police verification, you may have to come back again once to go to the police station (after approx 20 days) and then again for getting the PCC from PSK (around 15 days). 

So just wish that you get it on the same day, else you have lot of expense coming your way.

Regards,
Padmakar


----------



## mahesh2013 (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi All,

I had gone to Pune PSK today for PCC process. Security let me in but once inside one of the officer told me to get appointment cancellation print out for PCC. This process is not mentioned anywhere on the passportindia.gov.in website. He told me that this is needed because prinout shows appointment has been taken so that appointment could be given to someone else. 

Anyone is aware of this new process? 

Thanks


----------



## strangeangel (Mar 27, 2014)

mahesh2013 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had gone to Pune PSK today for PCC process. Security let me in but once inside one of the officer told me to get appointment cancellation print out for PCC. This process is not mentioned anywhere on the passportindia.gov.in website. He told me that this is needed because prinout shows appointment has been taken so that appointment could be given to someone else.
> 
> ...


Yes... I did same in last week. They asked to cancel it and come back immediately with printout of cancelled appointment.


----------



## mahesh2013 (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks for the update. How did the process go at Pune PSK ? 
Was your present address same as passport address ?


----------



## strangeangel (Mar 27, 2014)

mahesh2013 said:


> Thanks for the update. How did the process go at Pune PSK ?
> Was your present address same as passport address ?


No... My address is different... I submitted bank passbook as address proof. 
Once you get inside office it'll take around 1.5 hrs to complete entire process. Just reach there by 8.45am


----------



## mahesh2013 (Jan 21, 2013)

Oh ok...so did not send your application for police verification again ? My understanding was if your present address is different than the passport address then it has to go through PV again.


----------



## strangeangel (Mar 27, 2014)

mahesh2013 said:


> Oh ok...so did not send your application for police verification again ? My understanding was if your present address is different than the passport address then it has to go through PV again.


Yes, they sent it to police verification as my passport is 6 years old! 
I believe it'll take around 1 month for police verification....


----------



## mahesh2013 (Jan 21, 2013)

Okay, clear now.  
Do we need to collect the PCC from PSK once it is cleared by Police ?


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

mahesh2013 said:


> Okay, clear now.
> Do we need to collect the PCC from PSK once it is cleared by Police ?


you get an sms when you can collect your visa.


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

strangeangel said:


> Yes, they sent it to police verification as my passport is 6 years old!
> I believe it'll take around 1 month for police verification....


mine was done in 2 days and pcc ready in 4 days


----------



## strangeangel (Mar 27, 2014)

delhi_ankur said:


> mine was done in 2 days and pcc ready in 4 days


That's great... But I visited police station personally and they told me that they are still processing July applications. And my application will take at least one month.


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

padmakarrao said:


> Hi Nitin,
> 
> Ideally you would get the PCC same day, even if it is not given the same day, police verification might be initiated, in which case your passport is not taken. You are asked to come back when your verification comes as clear. So you don't have to worry about the passport thing.
> 
> ...


padmakar.... i have some known person in police station.. and at the time of passport verification... police guy was absent.. and he directed me to do all the paper work... like making affidavit and all... and i dont it myself only.


My query is that... can i make some1 authorized to collect my PCC from PSK ??


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

else i have one option.. my mother and my case are similar 100%... so what i will do is... i will apply her first.. and see... if she is provided with PCC same day or what are the complications...


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

Becky26 said:


> I'm sorry for barging in, I unfortunately have no idea what the most favourable course of action would be in your situation.
> 
> I don't think anyone is allowed to have anyone else's passport as it is the property of the Government of India and only the person to whom the government issued the passport is a rightful holder of the document and NO one else not even the parents.
> This is even mentioned at the back of our passports.
> ...


becky thanks for such a lovely post...
i know that is the fact... but what i cant do is... walk to my director and ask them to change company policy... i am so frustrated with all this that i want to run away asap


----------



## padmakarrao (Jul 21, 2014)

nitinmoudgil said:


> padmakar.... i have some known person in police station.. and at the time of passport verification... police guy was absent.. and he directed me to do all the paper work... like making affidavit and all... and i dont it myself only.
> 
> 
> My query is that... can i make some1 authorized to collect my PCC from PSK ??


Hi Nitin, 

I doubt this is allowed, as the final PCC stamp is done by a passport officer, who would like to see you before they say all clear.

As for your other option, it sounds sensible as of now, though you cannot be sure the same happens to you, as the passport officer is a government official and they can think in any way.

Best Luck


----------



## vermapu (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi Friends,
I have got an EOI on 8th September but yet to submit the visa invite application.I was planning to get a PCC done now itself for my spouse and myself so as to have them ready when the CO asks for them.I remember reading somewhere that your first entry date to Australia is dependent on the PCC date and Medical date.I have few questions reg that.

1. Do they take the earliest of PCC and Medical Date for entry to Australia.For eg lets say PCC was done on 29th Sep and Medicals on 20th Oct which date will be taken for first entry into Australia.Also any idea why this date is taken as the date to decide your entry into country.Shouldn't they be taking the visa grant date?
2. What is the time frame allowed from the date PCC or Medical is issued to first entry into Australia.
3. My spouse address is same as the current address as she just got her passport renewed in Bangalore 3 weeks back via Tatkal.However my address is an address in Hyderabad where I stayed few years back.Any idea how long will my PCC take.My wofe should get it quickly I assume.

Thanks...


----------



## Becky26 (Jul 21, 2013)

*Finally Submitted the Indian PCC to VFS New Delhi*

Hey All,

Hope everyone is doing well.
Finally after 4 months of my case officer's request for a new Indian PCC, I applied for one today (paid the fees in cash) and was issued 2 copies of it within 2 hours of application (as I was waiting for my passport to be re-issued); as quite a few of the seniors suggested the procedure would take place 

I applied at the PSK Ghaziabad, was issued 2 copies of the document and the passport was stamped as well (just as the seniors advised). I have submitted the PCC to VFS New Delhi.
Very relieved and feeling a bit relaxed after going through 4 months of non-stop intense stress 

Thank you to everyone for their continuous advice during the passport re-issue process and the PCC application process  Hoping the visa will be granted soon.
Good Luck to all waiting! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## padmakarrao (Jul 21, 2014)

vermapu said:


> Hi Friends, I have got an EOI on 8th September but yet to submit the visa invite application.I was planning to get a PCC done now itself for my spouse and myself so as to have them ready when the CO asks for them.I remember reading somewhere that your first entry date to Australia is dependent on the PCC date and Medical date.I have few questions reg that. 1. Do they take the earliest of PCC and Medical Date for entry to Australia.For eg lets say PCC was done on 29th Sep and Medicals on 20th Oct which date will be taken for first entry into Australia.Also any idea why this date is taken as the date to decide your entry into country.Shouldn't they be taking the visa grant date? 2. What is the time frame allowed from the date PCC or Medical is issued to first entry into Australia. 3. My spouse address is same as the current address as she just got her passport renewed in Bangalore 3 weeks back via Tatkal.However my address is an address in Hyderabad where I stayed few years back.Any idea how long will my PCC take.My wofe should get it quickly I assume. Thanks...


Hi,

It is on CO to decide whether it is PCC or Medicals, no logic that possibly anyone knows of. Why this date is taken, good question, we shud go there and then ask it to them directly. Though logic seems, your visa grant may at times take longer and your medical conditions or criminal history may change within that time.

Whichever date they decided from then it is one year, so you may have already lost six months waiting for grant

During your wifes recent visa issue was there any police verification done? If yes then she will get it quick, else police verification might be initiated. In your case take at least 5 weeks.

If i were you i would do the pcc after i get my eoi invite and just before i am lodging visa,

Cheers

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## vermapu (Sep 10, 2014)

Thanks a lot padmakarrao for clarifying my doubts....


----------



## Zubin_77 (Jan 18, 2014)

gUYS,
Am from Bombay and while filling the online PCC form, under the option 'country for which PCC is required', India is not an option.

This option has every country other than India. Am I missing something? Is smeone facing similar issue?


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

Zubin_77 said:


> gUYS,
> Am from Bombay and while filling the online PCC form, under the option 'country for which PCC is required', India is not an option.
> 
> This option has every country other than India. Am I missing something? Is smeone facing similar issue?


Yes Mate , you indeed missed out on one of IELTS skills which all of us gave exams for - Reading : Scanning and skimming 

So For which country do you want PCC for from Indian Passport Authority ? 

Regards,..


----------



## Zubin_77 (Jan 18, 2014)

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Yes Mate , you indeed missed out on one of IELTS skills which all of us gave exams for - Reading : Scanning and skimming
> 
> So For which country do you want PCC for from Indian Passport Authority ?
> 
> Regards,..


Buddy,
I want for India (Mumbai). But strangely India is not an option in the drop down menu.


----------



## Becky26 (Jul 21, 2013)

Zubin_77 said:


> Buddy,
> I want for India (Mumbai). But strangely India is not an option in the drop down menu.


RPO provides PCC for immigration purposes i.e. for when you are applying for a visa for another country and not for local use hence you are unable to locate India in the list of countries. 
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26 (Jul 21, 2013)

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Yes Mate , you indeed missed out on one of IELTS skills which all of us gave exams for - Reading : Scanning and skimming
> 
> So For which country do you want PCC for from Indian Passport Authority ?
> 
> Regards,..


Hahaha!! Good One!


----------



## Zubin_77 (Jan 18, 2014)

Becky26 said:


> Hahaha!! Good One!


Oops... Now I got the logic. . Thanks deepslogin and Bucky.
Looks like I am under stress


----------



## Becky26 (Jul 21, 2013)

Zubin_77 said:


> Oops... Now I got the logic. . Thanks deepslogin and Bucky.
> Looks like I am under stress


No worries, happy to help 
Good Luck!


----------



## prodigy+ (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi,

As per my understanding of PCC, 

1. Submit PCC application in PSK. Passport is not required to be submitted to PSK.
2. Police verification for all addresses in last one year is initiated
3. Applicant is informed to collect PCC after police verification is clear
4. Applicant goes to PSK with passport and gets it stamped

My doubts

1. If PCC can be initiated and after above 3 steps are complete, can the applicant go after 1-2 months to collect PCC ?
2. Does the PCC have any date mentioned on it ? Ofcourse it should be !! Is this the date on which step 4 takes place or does the date correspond to any of the steps 1-3 ?

The reason I am asking is my spouse has stayed in 2 addresses in two states in last one year and I feel the PCC might take longer because of the same reason. However, I do not want to submit any early PCC as that effectively brings the IED nearer. I want to push IED (initial entry date) as far as possible. So I am holding on Health tests and PCC and submit them only when CO asks for it. This is also to ensure I speak to CO to add my toddler as migrating dependent as I could only add her as non-migrating dependent apparently for not having her passport. I have uploaded 1436 form just now for the change but want to confirm this is processed before I get grant.


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

prodigy+ said:


> Hi,
> 
> As per my understanding of PCC,
> 
> ...


I'll answer as many questions as I can here : 

Doubt 1 : I have never heard anyone make this query before but seems to be quite a good option to delay your IED. Probably best person to answer is passport helpline or the enquiry counter at PSK(I really trust them and found them helpful and confident). I'm quite sure it should work as it's just a small task for them. But still you will get enought time for your IED, I have got almost 9 months, i'm happy with it. 

You don't need to submit your passport but you need to carry one for PCC. that's right

You get the date on PCC on which you collect it. 

Your last paragraph, I have not much info about it so would avoid answering it.


----------



## vermapu (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi Friends,
I am planning to go for a PCC tomorrow at Bangalore PSK.I understand we do not need to take an appointment for the same and can just walk-in.I wanted to know if we need to pay for the PCC amount online only or we can pay at the PCC Counter.The only option to pay is with scheduling an appointment and then pay.There is no option where I can pay directly without an appointment..Please let me know if I can just pay at the counter there itself.


----------



## padmakarrao (Jul 21, 2014)

vermapu said:


> Hi Friends,
> I am planning to go for a PCC tomorrow at Bangalore PSK.I understand we do not need to take an appointment for the same and can just walk-in.I wanted to know if we need to pay for the PCC amount online only or we can pay at the PCC Counter.The only option to pay is with scheduling an appointment and then pay.There is no option where I can pay directly without an appointment..Please let me know if I can just pay at the counter there itself.


Hi, you can pay at the counter there. Just be sure you reach there around 9, i have heard of cases where people have been asked to go back if they come around 10.

Good day


----------



## Tejas_LCA (Oct 16, 2012)

Tejas_LCA said:


> Friends,
> 
> I need help with my PCC. I walked into Ghaziabad PSK and at C counter I was told that my police report is adverse so my case was was escalated to APO. APO confirmed my Police report is adverse but they have no information why it is adverse and asked me to visit RPO Ghaziabad and find out from Policy section whey they have marked my passport as adverse. I got acknowledgement from PSK saying my file is On Hold.
> 
> ...


So I went and met Main passport officer at RPO Ghaziabad and he said he has no clue why my passport is marked adverse. He said once the police verification is done, I will get PCC. Now the Police verification process was done on Saturday but the status of my application says that my application is under review at RPO.

I also filed an RTI online and it was forwarded to CPIO RPO Ghaziabad.

Do you know how long it will take to receive PCC after police verification?


----------



## IndigoKKing (Jul 31, 2014)

Zubin_77 said:


> Oops... Now I got the logic. . Thanks deepslogin and Bucky.
> Looks like I am under stress


Good laugh, and glad you are a sport!


----------



## vimalnair (May 9, 2014)

Friends,
Normally how much time does it take for the Passport Seva Kendra to issue the Police Clearance Certificate. My case is that my present address and address on my passport are different.
I have seen that if both the address are same then one gets PCC within the same day but what about the other case... Please provide your views as i need to apply for it.


----------



## Tejas_LCA (Oct 16, 2012)

Tejas_LCA said:


> So I went and met Main passport officer at RPO Ghaziabad and he said he has no clue why my passport is marked adverse. He said once the police verification is done, I will get PCC. Now the Police verification process was done on Saturday but the status of my application says that my application is under review at RPO.
> 
> I also filed an RTI online and it was forwarded to CPIO RPO Ghaziabad.
> 
> Do you know how long it will take to receive PCC after police verification?



anyone?


----------



## Tejas_LCA (Oct 16, 2012)

vimalnair said:


> Friends,
> Normally how much time does it take for the Passport Seva Kendra to issue the Police Clearance Certificate. My case is that my present address and address on my passport are different.
> I have seen that if both the address are same then one gets PCC within the same day but what about the other case... Please provide your views as i need to apply for it.


I think it can take upto 3-4 weeks depending upon Police verification. I applied it on 15th Sep and Police verification was done on 20th. Waiting to hear back from RPO or PSK. Police officer said that they will send the information to RPO both in paper form and electronic form so may be they will take a week to do that.


----------



## mahesh2013 (Jan 21, 2013)

Went to PSK Pune today and got the PCC in hand within 1.5 hours. My PP address and present address (both within Pune) is different so i was expecting i might have to undergo Police verification once again but to my suprise it was not required. 

What have others experienced in same situation ?


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

Tejas_LCA said:


> anyone?


I think hardly anyone would know for such exceptional cases here.... good luck

try to contact the authorities for the best answer


----------



## Tejas_LCA (Oct 16, 2012)

DELHI_AUS_PR said:


> I think hardly anyone would know for such exceptional cases here.... good luck
> 
> try to contact the authorities for the best answer


I tried but passport officer at RPO Ghaziabad had no clue. Lets see what response I get for my RTI application.


----------



## vimalnair (May 9, 2014)

mahesh2013 said:


> Went to PSK Pune today and got the PCC in hand within 1.5 hours. My PP address and present address (both within Pune) is different so i was expecting i might have to undergo Police verification once again but to my suprise it was not required.
> 
> What have others experienced in same situation ?


Thanks Mahesh for the update. I am having my appointment tomorrow. Hopefully i too get it faster...:fingerscrossed:

Vimal


----------



## vimalnair (May 9, 2014)

Guys i had an appointment with the Passport Seva Kendra and i got my PCC within half an hour from the center... I think thats a better and faster way to get PCC than directly from police station.


----------



## mahesh2013 (Jan 21, 2013)

DIPB won't accept PCC from police station they need it from RPO anyway. 



vimalnair said:


> Guys i had an appointment with the Passport Seva Kendra and i got my PCC within half an hour from the center... I think thats a better and faster way to get PCC than directly from police station.


----------



## rahulb (May 9, 2014)

Hi, I need to get PCC done ASAP, so can somebody pls help me to understand that.
1. My passport issued from JAIPUR passport office but now I am in hyderabad so can I get PCC from HYD itself ? I am in HYD from last 5 years.
2. While filling the online form for PCC, what I shall put under permanent address , same as passport address or same as present address?

Appreciate your response.


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

rahulb said:


> Hi, I need to get PCC done ASAP, so can somebody pls help me to understand that.
> 1. My passport issued from JAIPUR passport office but now I am in hyderabad so can I get PCC from HYD itself ? I am in HYD from last 5 years.
> 2. While filling the online form for PCC, what I shall put under permanent address , same as passport address or same as present address?
> 
> Appreciate your response.


Yes. You have to get it from hyd only.

Your permanent address is one in passport and current address is your present address for which you will give the address proof.

Good luck !

Sent from mobile device. excuse typo errors.


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

vimalnair said:


> Guys i had an appointment with the Passport Seva Kendra and i got my PCC within half an hour from the center... I think thats a better and faster way to get PCC than directly from police station.


i think you wrote police station wrongly... you must mean PSK
can you please tell us ur details.. and what led you have PCC same day ?


----------



## strangeangel (Mar 27, 2014)

Anyone recently got pcc from pune psk ?


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

strangeangel said:


> Anyone recently got pcc from pune psk ?


I got it about 2 months back.


----------



## vimalnair (May 9, 2014)

nitinmoudgil said:


> i think you wrote police station wrongly... you must mean PSK
> can you please tell us ur details.. and what led you have PCC same day ?


Hi Nitin,
We had shifted our base and my wife and kids passport were in the new address. So i showed my spouse passport copy as one of the address proof and while the inspector was speaking i told them the same that we have all relocated and others have the passport in the same address. Also i had got my bank branch shifted to the new address so that too helped.
Actually it all depends on the inspector / superintendent who is there in the 2nd and 3rd stage to decide whether to give or not...


----------



## archanakulkarni (Aug 3, 2014)

Dear all,

My husband is working in Ahmedabad from past 2 years. However, we just have rent agreement as residential proof. All rest of the documents are having address of our hometown, Pune. He booked his appointment today in Ahmedabad PSK but was asked to do following:
1) only rent agreement cannot work so bring more residential proof doc (which we dont have- not even bank statement, gas conn. etc.)
2) Put your spouse name on passport (which is not there on his passport and passport details have already been submitted for application.if at all we try to change passport details, it will take time and case might get complex)

well,,did i missed something?? 

Please help me out here ppl... :help:


----------



## Becky26 (Jul 21, 2013)

archanakulkarni said:


> Dear all,
> 
> My husband is working in Ahmedabad from past 2 years. However, we just have rent agreement as residential proof. All rest of the documents are having address of our hometown, Pune. He booked his appointment today in Ahmedabad PSK but was asked to do following:
> 1) only rent agreement cannot work so bring more residential proof doc (which we dont have- not even bank statement, gas conn. etc.)
> ...


Unfortunately, I don't think there is any way out of this situation. I recently got my passport updated, updated my address (live with my parents) and added my husband's name. I got my re-issued passport in 47 days all up in September 2014.

You're just gonna have to go through the whole process of passport re-issue as the PSK advised. Below is the list of acceptable documents that can be used as proof of address and PSK usually takes 2 documents to cross check:-
List of Acceptable Documents

Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## vimalnair (May 9, 2014)

archanakulkarni said:


> Dear all,
> 
> My husband is working in Ahmedabad from past 2 years. However, we just have rent agreement as residential proof. All rest of the documents are having address of our hometown, Pune. He booked his appointment today in Ahmedabad PSK but was asked to do following:
> 1) only rent agreement cannot work so bring more residential proof doc (which we dont have- not even bank statement, gas conn. etc.)
> ...


Hi Archana,
There are two ways your can get things done.
1. I think the fastest method is to change the bank branch to the one nearest to your present address and update it with your present address... Its easy with ICICI bank as they do it faster based on your rent agreement and if your account it older than 5 years then its still easy.

2. If you have the address on the passport as well as in all your address proofs same and that too of pune then you can fix an appointment with PSK in pune and get things done. If address in Pune and proofs are same then chances of getting the PCC immediately is more. But make sure that if in case it goes into an enquiry with the local police then somebody has to be there at the address for verification and collecting the letter. If nobody available in pune address then option 1 is more advisable.

Just a small suggestion, try to have 2 address proofs handy when you go to PSK eventhough in the site they mention "any one".

All the best and dont worry things will workout positively.


----------



## strangeangel (Mar 27, 2014)

vimalnair said:


> Hi Archana,
> There are two ways your can get things done.
> 1. I think the fastest method is to change the bank branch to the one nearest to your present address and update it with your present address... Its easy with ICICI bank as they do it faster based on your rent agreement and if your account it older than 5 years then its still easy.
> 
> ...


Do they accept ICICI Statement as address proof? 
Please verify... As pune psk refused to accept it in my case. They specifically asked for nationalised banks such as SBI, BANK of Baroda etc.


----------



## Becky26 (Jul 21, 2013)

strangeangel said:


> Do they accept ICICI Statement as address proof?
> Please verify... As pune psk refused to accept it in my case. They specifically asked for nationalised banks such as SBI, BANK of Baroda etc.


No! The PSK won't accept it. Because ICICI bank is not in the list of Public sector Banks whose statements / passbooks are accepted as Proof of Address for passports, their bank statements won't be accepted. Below is the list:-
http://passportindia.gov.in/AppOnlineProject/pdf/List_of_banks_for_address_proof.pdf

Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## vimalnair (May 9, 2014)

strangeangel said:


> Do they accept ICICI Statement as address proof?
> Please verify... As pune psk refused to accept it in my case. They specifically asked for nationalised banks such as SBI, BANK of Baroda etc.


Ohhh i am sorry. You are correct stangeangel they do not accept ICICI Bank. Archanakulkarni in case you have an SBI account or any Nationalised bank then try using it else address proofs in Pune will only be your help...


----------



## strangeangel (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm still waiting for pcc... I checked at police station, they said they have completed and sent from their side last week only... However I havnt got any email/sms yet.. 
Shall I visit psk to check?


----------



## vimalnair (May 9, 2014)

strangeangel said:


> I'm still waiting for pcc... I checked at police station, they said they have completed and sent from their side last week only... However I havnt got any email/sms yet..
> Shall I visit psk to check?


Why dont you try calling the PSK call center to check. They sometimes help even though as per policy they will not tell you by when you will receive it but if incase there is any issue they will update you with that.


----------



## strangeangel (Mar 27, 2014)

vimalnair said:


> Why dont you try calling the PSK call center to check. They sometimes help even though as per policy they will not tell you by when you will receive it but if incase there is any issue they will update you with that.


Ok... Will do that... 
Thanks!


----------



## bapu (Aug 24, 2014)

Does any one has any idea of how long is the process for PCC in hyderabad? I am a outsider and not from this state


----------



## strangeangel (Mar 27, 2014)

vimalnair said:


> Why dont you try calling the PSK call center to check. They sometimes help even though as per policy they will not tell you by when you will receive it but if incase there is any issue they will update you with that.


I called psk, they said they haven't got anything from police yet... 
Police said they have sent from their side... 
Don't know what to do now...


----------



## padmakarrao (Jul 21, 2014)

strangeangel said:


> I called psk, they said they haven't got anything from police yet...
> Police said they have sent from their side...
> Don't know what to do now...


Hi my PCC also got delayed at the police side. I went to police commissioners office and inquired about my file. I would have gone there in afternoon and by evening got an sms from PSK that clearance had come to them. I realized it's an online clearance and not a physical file transfer (my guess based on the speed with which i got the sms after my visit)

So just take time and go to PC office. If you are in mumbai, they have an online enquiry system.

Hope this helps.


----------



## strangeangel (Mar 27, 2014)

padmakarrao said:


> Hi my PCC also got delayed at the police side. I went to police commissioners office and inquired about my file. I would have gone there in afternoon and by evening got an sms from PSK that clearance had come to them. I realized it's an online clearance and not a physical file transfer (my guess based on the speed with which i got the sms after my visit)
> 
> So just take time and go to PC office. If you are in mumbai, they have an online enquiry system.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks! 
I'm in pune... Any idea where shall I check?


----------



## strangeangel (Mar 27, 2014)

strangeangel said:


> Thanks!
> I'm in pune... Any idea where shall I check?


Contacted commissioner office in pune... They are busy in election... 
Will have to wait for Thursday now...


----------



## padmakarrao (Jul 21, 2014)

strangeangel said:


> Contacted commissioner office in pune... They are busy in election...
> Will have to wait for Thursday now...


Oh Yes, in fact forget anything till the results come, police would be in too much pressure till then. So you can follow-up after 19th.

Hard Luck. I faced the same during Ganpati celebrations in Mumbai.

Relax, once they are free it would be just matter of few minutes.


----------



## strangeangel (Mar 27, 2014)

padmakarrao said:


> Oh Yes, in fact forget anything till the results come, police would be in too much pressure till then. So you can follow-up after 19th.
> 
> Hard Luck. I faced the same during Ganpati celebrations in Mumbai.
> 
> Relax, once they are free it would be just matter of few minutes.


That's really bad luck... It seems Next week also they won't be available due to Diwali festival... 
I'm thinking to visit this Saturday... Let's see what happens!


----------



## bapu (Aug 24, 2014)

bapu said:


> Does any one has any idea of how long is the process for PCC in hyderabad? I am a outsider and not from this state


I had an appointment at psk,begumpet hyderabad.Even though i am from orissa and my passport was also issued in bhubaneswar i got my police clearance certificate the same day i guess i was lucky because i was really scared had my employer letter as address proof and a rental agreement .I must also say that the service at this psk was excellent though it was very crowded and i had to wait a lot in that office.


----------



## WannaOz (May 29, 2014)

i have applied for India PCC for my spouse on 23 Sep.. still havent heard anything from local police station and it has been more than 3 weeks already 

should I wait more or just show up at Police station with supporting docs? (i. e. docs submitted by me during my India PCC)


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

WannaOz said:


> i have applied for India PCC for my spouse on 23 Sep.. still havent heard anything from local police station and it has been more than 3 weeks already
> 
> should I wait more or just show up at Police station with supporting docs? (i. e. docs submitted by me during my India PCC)


PCC sends it to police station next day only... i think you should visit your local police station... maybe they forgot to call you or missed your file.


----------



## padmakarrao (Jul 21, 2014)

WannaOz said:


> i have applied for India PCC for my spouse on 23 Sep.. still havent heard anything from local police station and it has been more than 3 weeks already
> 
> should I wait more or just show up at Police station with supporting docs? (i. e. docs submitted by me during my India PCC)


If you check the TAT of being called to police station, it is 3 weeks, as stated by PSK website. So i suggest yop should go to the local police station and check for the same.


----------



## strangeangel (Mar 27, 2014)

padmakarrao said:


> Oh Yes, in fact forget anything till the results come, police would be in too much pressure till then. So you can follow-up after 19th.
> 
> Hard Luck. I faced the same during Ganpati celebrations in Mumbai.
> 
> Relax, once they are free it would be just matter of few minutes.


I visited commissioner office this morning... They said it'll take more 3-4 days.... And surprisingly got message within hour saying pcc is ready!!! 
Now will have to go on Monday to collect it...


----------



## padmakarrao (Jul 21, 2014)

strangeangel said:


> I visited commissioner office this morning... They said it'll take more 3-4 days.... And surprisingly got message within hour saying pcc is ready!!!
> Now will have to go on Monday to collect it...


I told you, this is exactly that happened with me. Go tomorrow early morning and you would be directly sent to the passport officer to collect the PCC after the file is taken.

Cheers.


----------



## strangeangel (Mar 27, 2014)

padmakarrao said:


> I told you, this is exactly that happened with me. Go tomorrow early morning and you would be directly sent to the passport officer to collect the PCC after the file is taken.
> 
> Cheers.



Exactly same happened 
Do they allow on Saturday??? 
I think only Monday to Friday....


----------



## padmakarrao (Jul 21, 2014)

strangeangel said:


> Exactly same happened
> Do they allow on Saturday???
> I think only Monday to Friday....


My mistake, i meant Monday, wrote otherwise.


----------



## mysticsaga (Oct 18, 2014)

hello guys,

my passport's permanent address is my parents home address in bangalore..after marriage I m living in bangalore but in a different address..I dnt have any proof for the same..I need pcc ..all adress proof points to my parents home...wat do I do now??? should I show my parents address as my current ???....I m in little confusion...can anybody help...wat I nÃ¨ed to do???


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

mysticsaga said:


> hello guys,
> 
> my passport's permanent address is my parents home address in bangalore..after marriage I m living in bangalore but in a different address..I dnt have any proof for the same..I need pcc ..all adress proof points to my parents home...wat do I do now??? should I show my parents address as my current ???....I m in little confusion...can anybody help...wat I nÃÂ¨ed to do???


If it in same city, you can go aheadcand do that but make sure you can easily reachvthere when it comes to verification.


----------



## prodigy+ (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi 

What proof should one submit to convince RPO that pic is required for immigration? 

I don't have a CO email yet


----------



## padmakarrao (Jul 21, 2014)

prodigy+ said:


> Hi
> 
> What proof should one submit to convince RPO that pic is required for immigration?
> 
> I don't have a CO email yet


I think you meant PCC!

There is no need of any proof for Indian PCC. You just have to go to the neared Passport office or passport seva kendra, early in the morning around 9 or so. Get into the line, tell them you are here ofr PCC for Australia. Carry all the proofs possible. And that's it!

Regards


----------



## tom0801 (May 8, 2014)

*Spouse PCC Pune*

Hi Experts,

Request your valuable feedback on these PCC related queries -

I have applied for PCC for me and my spouse in Pune where we have been staying for around 4 years now. We both have our passport address and current address as different. 

I have these as proofs of my present address as per the prescribed list of documents -
1) SBI account statement for last 2 years
2) Income tax assessment document
3) Gas connection

*I hope I will be able to get PCC done with above set of documents ?*

My spouse only has 6 month old SBI account statement as her present address proof. Also her passport has got my name as spouse. *Will this be sufficient to get her PCC done?*

There is another twist to all these. I have shifted to a new address 2 weeks back, which is different(but in Pune itself) than the one with which I applied for PCC. I had applied for PCC around a month back and my appointment is scheduled for mid Nov, *will there be any issue ?*


----------



## padmakarrao (Jul 21, 2014)

tom0801 said:


> Hi Experts, Request your valuable feedback on these PCC related queries - I have applied for PCC for me and my spouse in Pune where we have been staying for around 4 years now. We both have our passport address and current address as different. I have these as proofs of my present address as per the prescribed list of documents - 1) SBI account statement for last 2 years 2) Income tax assessment document 3) Gas connection I hope I will be able to get PCC done with above set of documents ? My spouse only has 6 month old SBI account statement as her present address proof. Also her passport has got my name as spouse. Will this be sufficient to get her PCC done? There is another twist to all these. I have shifted to a new address 2 weeks back, which is different(but in Pune itself) than the one with which I applied for PCC. I had applied for PCC around a month back and my appointment is scheduled for mid Nov, will there be any issue ?


Hi, why are you waiting for an appointment date for pcc. You have to just take your docs and go to psk one fine morning and get in the queue of pcc. Why not try tomorrow itself. Appointment are meant for passport issuance and not pcc.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## tom0801 (May 8, 2014)

padmakarrao said:


> Hi, why are you waiting for an appointment date for pcc. You have to just take your docs and go to psk one fine morning and get in the queue of pcc. Why not try tomorrow itself. Appointment are meant for passport issuance and not pcc.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Thanks padmakarrao. When I paid the PCC fees i had to book an appointment and I got the date of 17th Nov which was the earliest available date with Pune PSK.
I also read in some post that the PSK officials won't entertain before the appointment date. Please let me know if I am not correct?


----------



## padmakarrao (Jul 21, 2014)

tom0801 said:


> Thanks padmakarrao. When I paid the PCC fees i had to book an appointment and I got the date of 17th Nov which was the earliest available date with Pune PSK.
> I also read in some post that the PSK officials won't entertain before the appointment date. Please let me know if I am not correct?


There is nothing like this, go to PSK on next possible day for you and get the PCC done. At best in some PSK's they ask you to cancel your appointment so that someone else can get that slot. But in Pune i dont think that was an issue. Any Pune guy, pls comment.


----------



## Nishbhar (Sep 7, 2013)

tom0801 said:


> Thanks padmakarrao. When I paid the PCC fees i had to book an appointment and I got the date of 17th Nov which was the earliest available date with Pune PSK.
> I also read in some post that the PSK officials won't entertain before the appointment date. Please let me know if I am not correct?


Appointment is not required for PCC application , you can walkin any week day btwn 9-11 am. Cancel the appt you made before you go.


----------



## sun99 (Feb 27, 2014)

*PCC appointment*

Guys Appointment is most for PCC in Hyderabad, I went to PSK without appointment and they sent me back


----------



## sun99 (Feb 27, 2014)

*When to submit PCC*

How many days we will get to submit PCC after it is requested by CO ? As appointment dates are not available for PCC


----------



## gold4uin (Oct 12, 2012)

sun99 said:


> Guys Appointment is most for PCC in Hyderabad, I went to PSK without appointment and they sent me back


Guess it varies by location. I called up passport helpline and they told appointment is not required for Gurgaon PSK.


----------



## gold4uin (Oct 12, 2012)

sun99 said:


> How many days we will get to submit PCC after it is requested by CO ? As appointment dates are not available for PCC


CO will give you 28 days


----------



## remya2013 (Nov 27, 2013)

Whether walk in is allowed or not for PCC information is mention is all RPO websites.

Just search in Google (eg: Hydrabad rpo walkin)
It will display which all catgories are allowed to walk in.


----------



## Abhijazz (Jan 27, 2014)

Friends... 

Just need some urgent clarification..

1) I am currently living in Ahmedabad but all my document address has my permanent address of Pune. I just have rent agreement here in AHmedabad which i think in not sufficient.
So I am thinking of going to pune and do PCC from there saying i live in Pune.
is that OK?

2) My wife has my name on her passport but i do not have her name on my passport. Will that create any problem for PCC and after that also?

I am expecting that case officer will be asigned to me by next week. so guess i have less time..


Cheers...


----------



## Deep439 (Nov 9, 2013)

Abhijazz said:


> Friends...
> 
> Just need some urgent clarification..
> 
> ...


I too have have similar doubts ....someone plz clarify??

Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2015 | SA Results : Waiting


----------



## vimalnair (May 9, 2014)

Abhijazz said:


> Friends...
> 
> Just need some urgent clarification..
> 
> ...


Abhijazz,
I have seen in the forum that Pune takes a long time to issue PCC. I too had a similar situation where my passport was from one state and i residing at other place. Luckily my and wife passport had each other updated and my wife passport had the present City address.
I had transfered my SBI account to the city where i was staying.
I submitted my spouse passport and sbi statement as address proof but they took only the SBI statement.

Dost if you can try getting it from Ahmedabad, i think it might be faster. Also why dont you go to where the seva kendra is. Near to that place there would be lots of agent who might help you with idea of getting it (Just a thought).


----------



## Abhijazz (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks Vimal for info..

I went PSK and tried to meet some agents. But all were of the view that since i have limited available documents, its better that I go to Pune and do it. 

Moreover, I have enquired to an agent in Pune and he has agreed to do it. :juggle:

Regards,
Abhijeet


----------



## vimalnair (May 9, 2014)

Abhijazz said:


> Thanks Vimal for info..
> 
> I went PSK and tried to meet some agents. But all were of the view that since i have limited available documents, its better that I go to Pune and do it.
> 
> ...


Hi Abhijeet... All the best. Go and get the thing done as soon as possible.


----------



## WannaOz (May 29, 2014)

Pune location 
for my spouse PCC, I Have given required details to police at police station 8 days ago.. still the tracker is not updated. 

should i check at Police station again or this is normal process only? 

status: PCC application granted on 23/09/2014. Police Verification has been initiated and a request has been sent to Police Station, Pune City. After 'Clear' Police Verification Report is received at Regional Passport Office, PCC needs to be collected from the Passport Seva Kendra where you applied. You would receive an e-mail/sms once the PCC is ready for collection.


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

Hi all,

My PCC is under process. Initially status in PSK was showing as PCC granted on 21/10/2014. Verification request sent to Police station. But suddenly, it's telling PCC application is under review at PSK. What it means?

My Police verification happened on 3rd Nov and there was some delay due to wing Police station. I checked with Police station. They are telling that they are yet to send the files to SP office.

Is this status change in PSK website due to long time it is taking for verification by any chance?

Please provide info if anyone has gone through similar situation.


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

Indrajit said:


> Hi Abhijeet,
> 
> Even I am going to apply for PCC in pune, for me and my wife. Even our passport addresses are out of pune. I want to get it done quickly. I have sent you PM, can you please help?
> 
> ...


There is no point in going to agents for PCC. We will have to do follow ups everywhere - either in PSK, or in DC office.


----------



## Inf_18 (Jan 5, 2014)

sudhindrags said:


> There is no point in going to agents for PCC. We will have to do follow ups everywhere - either in PSK, or in DC office.


Hi,

I got the information that, it takes around 45 days to get PCC in Pune.  

For me and my wife both, our passport address is different than current.

Does it really take that much time ??

Also, when do we have to submit PCC, is it after CO allocation or at the time of visa application?

How much time does CO give to submit PCC??

Regards,
Indrajit


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

Indrajit said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got the information that, it takes around 45 days to get PCC in Pune.
> 
> ...


I got it in 1 hour. My adress was same as in passport.

You can do it before CO allocation. I did it.

If CO asks for it you will have 28 days to submit it.


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi guys

Me and my wife belong to city x but live in city y now from where shud we have pcc x or y


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

XINGSINGH said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Me and my wife belong to city x but live in city y now from where shud we have pcc x or y


Safer and right option is to get it based on address y.

But if your passport is issued recently, you can go for address mentioned in passport.


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

sudhindrags said:


> Safer and right option is to get it based on address y.
> 
> But if your passport is issued recently, you can go for address mentioned in passport.


Mine is issued in oct 13 and spouse some 4 years back


----------



## Becky26 (Jul 21, 2013)

Indrajit said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got the information that, it takes around 45 days to get PCC in Pune.
> 
> ...


Hey Indrajit,

I got mine within a couple of hours as well because I my passport was re-issued recently (to add my husband's name- requirement of my PSK). So as soon as I received my passport, I went to the PSK the following day to apply for the PCC.

In my case, because I had to apply for a re-issue it took me over 2 months to provide my PCC to the case officer (as the one I provided at the time of application had expired). If you explain your situation to your case officer that you need more time to provide the document, they will understand and add a note to your application. 

I informed my case officer that I needed to apply for a re-issue of my passport before I can apply for the PCC and she emailed me back saying that I have nothing to worry about and that she will wait for whatever time it takes for me to provide my PCC. 
I kept her updated every week as the passport re-issue application was progressing.

To get the extra time for the additional processing that may be required, you'll have to contact the case officer. If you don't, the standard time frame to supply the documents (what ever that may be) requested by AHC is 28 days as the other member said.

Hope this helps. Good Luck! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Inf_18 (Jan 5, 2014)

Becky26 said:


> Hey Indrajit,
> 
> I got mine within a couple of hours as well because I my passport was re-issued recently (to add my husband's name- requirement of my PSK). So as soon as I received my passport, I went to the PSK the following day to apply for the PCC.
> 
> ...


Thanks Becky, this was really helpful and made me a bit relaxed now 

All the best for your future process.....


----------



## Becky26 (Jul 21, 2013)

Indrajit said:


> Thanks Becky, this was really helpful and made me a bit relaxed now
> 
> All the best for your future process.....


No worries, happy to help 
Thank you and all the best to you too.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## ronthevisio (Oct 15, 2014)

sudhindrags said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My PCC is under process. Initially status in PSK was showing as PCC granted on 21/10/2014. Verification request sent to Police station. But suddenly, it's telling PCC application is under review at PSK. What it means?
> 
> ...


Hey, any luck with the PCC yet?


----------



## div1220 (Jul 9, 2014)

hey is it mandatory to have husband's name on passport before applying for PCC b,coz i don't have it but my patner ha my name on his passport


----------



## WannaOz (May 29, 2014)

div1220 said:


> hey is it mandatory to have husband's name on passport before applying for PCC b,coz i don't have it but my patner ha my name on his passport


no such requirement

you need to have a doc of your name with current address {living for more than 12 months} 
keep marriage certificate as supporting doc if u want


----------



## swaroopbabu (Nov 13, 2014)

Hey guys, I need quick help. I have posted this in other forums, but it should be more relevant here i believe. I have taken online appointment for PCC in Bangalore. The date I have received is Dec 2nd which I think is too far away. Is it possible to go directly to PSK and get PCC done? I reside in Bangalore


----------



## WannaOz (May 29, 2014)

swaroopbabu said:


> Hey guys, I need quick help. I have posted this in other forums, but it should be more relevant here i believe. I have taken online appointment for PCC in Bangalore. The date I have received is Dec 2nd which I think is too far away. Is it possible to go directly to PSK and get PCC done? I reside in Bangalore


see this page it will answer your question regarding walkin & pcc

http://passportindia.gov.in/AppOnlineProject/online/fetchRpoDetails?rpoName=Bangalore


----------



## swaroopbabu (Nov 13, 2014)

WannaOz said:


> see this page it will answer your question regarding walkin & pcc
> 
> Bangalore RPO


*Face Palm* If only I had known about this forum earlier.


----------



## div1220 (Jul 9, 2014)

hey anyone from jalandhar who got his/her pcc? Please PM me


----------



## Hector_2014 (Nov 14, 2014)

*My case*

Hi All,

One query regarding PCC... 

Can I go ahead and take PCC from SP office of my city? or I need to get it through VFS only (since I am currently based out of Melbourne)?

Also, in case if I need to apply through VFS, does anyone have any idea as to when are the cases referred to India (in which case, it takes more than 1 month)?

Apologies in case this question has been asked before but I require this information since I was thinking of applying for PCC this month only.


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

div1220 said:


> hey anyone from jalandhar who got his/her pcc? Please PM me


I got it done from hoshiarpur.


----------



## prodigy+ (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi All 

My spouse police verification is done and I received sms to collect it from psk. Can iI collect it on behalf of my spouse or is it mandatory for my spouse to go to psk for collecting pcc

Please advise


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

prodigy+ said:


> Hi All
> 
> My spouse police verification is done and I received sms to collect it from psk. Can iI collect it on behalf of my spouse or is it mandatory for my spouse to go to psk for collecting pcc
> 
> Please advise


I think your spouse should be there.


----------



## prodigy+ (Aug 16, 2013)

For people who have got pcc by going to psk after police verification


First you go to submit pcc application and then after police verification is done, you would receive and to collect police verification. I am asking about the second part that is collecting pcc


Is it a simple walk-in directly to the concerned officer or a, b and c counter queue? 
Approx time for collecting pcc
Would a photograph of the person be taken on the day of collecting pcc? 
Is pcc anything more than passport stamped and a letter stating no police case? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

prodigy+ said:


> For people who have got pcc by going to psk after police verification
> 
> First you go to submit pcc application and then after police verification is done, you would receive and to collect police verification. I am asking about the second part that is collecting pcc
> 
> ...


I understood your query. To collect PCC, you just need to carry your original passport. I don't think you have to go through a b c counters as it's already done. They might take your passport in the reception and get you PCC in some time. But, i am sure the candidate should be there.


----------



## rkrishnaraj (Jun 27, 2014)

Hello all,

Can you please help me with Indian PCC query ??

Im currently working in Oman and my wife is in India (Chennai). I am going to submit my EOI tomorrow. 

I have collected required documents for filing visa and waiting for EOI submission tomorrow. I have asked my wife to appear for PCC in chennai PSK and the appointment is scheduled for Nov 26th. I am planning to take Oman PCC in the next 1 week and planning for Indian PCC for self. My questions to the group are

1. Is it pretty early for my wife to apply for Indian PCC ???

2. I dont have spouse name in my passport whereas my wife has. Will that be a problem ???

3. Is it too early for me apply for Oman PCC ???

4. Where should I apply for Indian PCC?? in Chennai PSK or Oman Indian embassy ?? Oman Indian embassy said they are not sure of the procedure and also said that maybe u need to try from India. 

5. I can only for 4 days to India in the next month , so is it possible for me to go to Chennai PSk and ask for Indian PCC eventhough am living abroad on emplyment visa for the last 3 years. 

Friends, please help me with all these queries. 

Thanks in advance

Krishna


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

My PCC is taking hell lot of time. I applied on 21 oct. Police verification at local police station happened on 3rd November. But still there is no status change in PSK website. When checked last Saturday, got to know that my file is with circle inspector. Seems it still has to go through DYSP and SP office before reaching RPO.


----------



## rishisuri (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi, I went for mine and my wife PCC in Mumbai (Andheri) today. 

My wife has my name in her passport. She recently got it renewed and is resident of Mumbai. Hence her PCC was issued instantly.

I dont have my wife name in my passport. I am resident of Delhi and did not change the passport address. I did carry all the documents to prove my present address. the problem came i had raised a request to re-issue my passport in new delhi which i didnt complete due to travel issues (my passport is still valid till 2019).

i was called to APO and he questioned why in every state you filing for passport, i told him its for PCC not re-issuance of passport.
He has asked me to go after 15 days to Worli office for further processing.

Does anyone know if there would be further complications/ issues? Looking for some expert advice.


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Guys

I want to apply for pcc and need ur advise.

Me and my wife belong to city A and live in city B which is some 300 kms away from city A and our passports have address of our home town and infact address on my wife's passport is her parents address. So, from where should we get PCC. Whether from City A our home town or city B where we work and live.

Also, RPO of both states are different though state is same.


----------



## WannaOz (May 29, 2014)

XINGSINGH said:


> Guys
> 
> I want to apply for pcc and need ur advise.
> 
> ...


ideally you both need PCC from all the places where you lived in last 12 months


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

WannaOz said:


> ideally you both need PCC from all the places where you lived in last 12 months


Is it not like countries where u have stayed and not cities


----------



## rishisuri (Aug 18, 2014)

rishisuri said:


> Hi, I went for mine and my wife PCC in Mumbai (Andheri) today.
> 
> My wife has my name in her passport. She recently got it renewed and is resident of Mumbai. Hence her PCC was issued instantly.
> 
> ...



Looking for some help if anyone has please advice


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

WannaOz said:


> ideally you both need PCC from all the places where you lived in last 12 months


Within India only one PCC.


----------



## Mj5000 (Oct 8, 2014)

Guys,

We don't stay at our previous address as per passport. Our current address is next block in my wife's name.. All our passports have old address. Only my wife has address proof for current address (Electricity Bill) and none of us have it.. How do we ahead with PCC ? 
My and my wife's passport has each other's name as spouse..


----------



## swaroopbabu (Nov 13, 2014)

Mj5000 said:


> Guys,
> 
> We don't stay at our previous address as per passport. Our current address is next block in my wife's name.. All our passports have old address. Only my wife has address proof for current address (Electricity Bill) and none of us have it.. How do we ahead with PCC ?
> My and my wife's passport has each other's name as spouse..


Since you wife has current address proof, let her provide that. What you could do is, show that your wife's name is there in your passport (Spouse column) - so take a copy of your wife's passport front and back pages and also copy of marriage certificate as well. That should do.


----------



## Mj5000 (Oct 8, 2014)

swaroopbabu said:


> Since you wife has current address proof, let her provide that. What you could do is, show that your wife's name is there in your passport (Spouse column) - so take a copy of your wife's passport front and back pages and also copy of marriage certificate as well. That should do.


Thanks Swaroopbabu,

But my wife's passport also has old address.. At the same time she has some proofs for current address.
But what about my mother.. How to show her address proof ? 
Does any affidavits from local councillor or Post office cards will help ??


----------



## swaroopbabu (Nov 13, 2014)

Mj5000 said:


> Thanks Swaroopbabu,
> 
> But my wife's passport also has old address.. At the same time she has some proofs for current address.
> But what about my mother.. How to show her address proof ?
> Does any affidavits from local councillor or Post office cards will help ??


Oh. So then you would have a problem. I just got my PCC today. But my wife didn't. She did not have any address proof. So we had to beg the APO for a workaround. Finally she agreed for pre-police verification. I don't know how it will work out. But crossing my fingers. May be you can do the same too. 

They might ask you to go and come back. But keep on insisting that you do not have any address proof and ask for pre police verification. Make sure that at least your wife gets PCC on the same day since she has elec bill as the proof.

Note: Carry the invitation letter from DIBP for proof. They will send you back if you do not have any proof to show that you are going to Australia.

All the best man! Getting a PCC is a hassle itself. All the more the people who work over there make it even more annoying. I had to go twice for the same. 

NB: If you have a minor (baby) then you can get special token. Make sure you get that. That will speed up the process.


----------



## rkrishnaraj (Jun 27, 2014)

Hello,

My wife has applied for pcc in india. She is currently living in my home which is different from the one mentioned in her passport. She doesn't have any address proof for the present address and not even her mom n dad are staying in the address mentioned in her passport. Will that be a problem???

Because, in her form 80,i have mentioned her current address as my home address but her passport and pcc certificate will have her old address???

Should i ask her to go for another passport for address change??

What is the way to go????

Also 

Im currently working in Oman and my wife is in India (Chennai). 
I have collected required documents for filing visa and waiting for invite shortly. I have asked my wife to appear for PCC in chennai PSK and the appointment is scheduled for Nov 26th. I am planning to take Oman PCC in the next 1 week and planning for Indian PCC for self. My questions to the group are

1. Is it pretty early for my wife to apply for Indian PCC ???

2. I dont have spouse name in my passport whereas my wife has. Will that be a problem ???

3. Is it too early for me apply for Oman PCC ???

4. Where should I apply for Indian PCC?? in Chennai PSK or Oman Indian embassy ?? Oman Indian embassy said they are not sure of the procedure and also said that maybe u need to try from India.

5. I can only for 4 days to India in the next month , so is it possible for me to go to Chennai PSk and ask for Indian PCC eventhough am living abroad on emplyment visa for the last 3 years.

Friends, please help me with all these queries.

Thanks in advance

Krishna


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

rkrishnaraj said:


> Hello,
> 
> My wife has applied for pcc in india. She is currently living in my home which is different from the one mentioned in her passport. She doesn't have any address proof for the present address and not even her mom n dad are staying in the address mentioned in her passport. Will that be a problem???
> 
> ...


One basic question. What is the status of your visa process? Have applied for EOI and got invite? Have submitted visa? If you have not got invite, PSK may reject giving PCCs. Update your signature so that it will be clear.


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

rkrishnaraj said:


> Hello,
> 
> My wife has applied for pcc in india. She is currently living in my home which is different from the one mentioned in her passport. She doesn't have any address proof for the present address and not even her mom n dad are staying in the address mentioned in her passport. Will that be a problem???
> 
> ...


Sorry. I didnt notice you mentioned that you are waiting for an invite.

1. PSK will not allow to apply for PCC unless you have invite. They need invite letter and also the visa page where it says, PCC is visa requirement. No need for address change in passport. But, if you are give the passport address as current address and the passport is issued in last 12 months, then you will get PCC immediately. If not, you will get it after the police verification which may take 1 week to 1 month.

2. I think its ok. One of you should have spouse name in it.

3. You can apply for PCC in Oman if they allow. Because, we dont know how much time it will take.

4. I feel embassy should have option to provide PCC. Either they dont know or they are deliberately misguiding you. May be search in some forums regarding getting PCC from other countries.

5. You can do it. But again, it depends on whether your current address is same as that of passport address and the date of issue of passport. If they ask you to go for police verification before getting PCC, then you will have to stay in India for more time. For both, police verification and for receiving PCC. - which may go upto 1 month.


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

XINGSINGH said:


> Is it not like countries where u have stayed and not cities


You are mixing up things. For Australia visa, you need to produce PCC for all the countries where you lived for more than 1 year.

But, for Indian PCC, they will do it based on address where you lived in last 12 months. If you have lived in place A for 6 months and B for next 6 months, then police verificaiton should happen in both the places in order to get PCC.


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

Mj5000 said:


> Thanks Swaroopbabu,
> 
> But my wife's passport also has old address.. At the same time she has some proofs for current address.
> But what about my mother.. How to show her address proof ?
> Does any affidavits from local councillor or Post office cards will help ??


I think you can get address proof letter from Gram Panchayat or Municpal office. Not sure though. I did the same for my wife's police verification.

Btw, are you including you parents in the visa application? I heard that it is going to cost 25000 AUD for elderly dependants!!


----------



## rkrishnaraj (Jun 27, 2014)

sudhindrags said:


> One basic question. What is the status of your visa process? Have applied for EOI and got invite? Have submitted visa? If you have not got invite, PSK may reject giving PCCs. Update your signature so that it will be clear.


Hello, 

Sorry i am using mobile for expat forum as website is blocked in office. I have submitted eoi and waiting for my 189 invite. I got my oman police certificate today successfully. Waiting for wife's pcc on 26th in india. But, as u mentioned we haven't gotten invite, am noe confused.


----------



## rkrishnaraj (Jun 27, 2014)

sudhindrags said:


> One basic question. What is the status of your visa process? Have applied for EOI and got invite? Have submitted visa? If you have not got invite, PSK may reject giving PCCs. Update your signature so that it will be clear.


Mobile signature updated. Thanks

Ielts: 18th Oct. S 7 W 7 R 9 L 8 ; EA assessment submission online: 10 Nov, assessment positive outcome: 13 Nov ;
Total points : 65 
EOI submitted for 189 visa: 18 Nov 
Invite: WAITING!?!!?!?!?


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

rkrishnaraj said:


> Hello,
> 
> Sorry i am using mobile for expat forum as website is blocked in office. I have submitted eoi and waiting for my 189 invite. I got my oman police certificate today successfully. Waiting for wife's pcc on 26th in india. But, as u mentioned we haven't gotten invite, am noe confused.


Wait for invite. And you don't need to take appointment for PCC. You can go any day from 9:30 to be 11:00 to PSK. But expect a long queue there.


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

sudhindrags said:


> Wait for invite. And you don't need to take appointment for PCC. You can go any day from 9:30 to be 11:00 to PSK. But expect a long queue there.


I was not allowed as a walkin. In my view online appointment is must and then you can try a walkin if you are lucky you can get in.


----------



## WannaOz (May 29, 2014)

rkrishnaraj said:


> Friends/Sudhindrags
> 
> I know its off the topic to this thread, but please can you help me with below query.
> 
> ...


check the thread PAYING AUSTRALIAN VISA FEES


----------



## rkrishnaraj (Jun 27, 2014)

WannaOz said:


> check the thread PAYING AUSTRALIAN VISA FEES


Hello, 
Am on mobile, can you please give me the link. Am unable to search using mobile. Am trying here.

Ielts: 18th Oct. S 7 W 7 R 9 L 8 ; EA assessment submission online: 10 Nov, assessment positive outcome: 13 Nov ;
Total points : 65 
EOI submitted for 189 visa: 18 Nov 
Invite: WAITING!?!!?!?!?


----------



## rkrishnaraj (Jun 27, 2014)

WannaOz said:


> check the thread PAYING AUSTRALIAN VISA FEES


Hello, 
Am on mobile, can you please give me the link. Am unable to search using mobile. Am trying here.

Ielts: 18th Oct. S 7 W 7 R 9 L 8 ; EA assessment submission online: 10 Nov, assessment positive outcome: 13 Nov ;
Total points : 65 
EOI submitted for 189 visa: 18 Nov 
Invite: WAITING!?!!?!?!?


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

sevnik0202 said:


> I was not allowed as a walkin. In my view online appointment is must and then you can try a walkin if you are lucky you can get in.


Come on. Its mentioned in PSK page itself that PCC candidates can walk in from 9:30 to 11:00. Not only me, I met many PCC candidates when I visited.


----------



## vermapu (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi All,
I have applied for Indian PCC and got an SMS mentioning that it is ready.I just wanted to check if anyone has an idea about what date will be mentioned on PCC certificate when I collect it.Will it be the date I go to PSK for PCC collection or the date when CC was completed and got an SMS.Please let me know if someone has an idea about the same.


----------



## m_d_p29 (Mar 12, 2014)

vermapu said:


> Hi All,
> I have applied for Indian PCC and got an SMS mentioning that it is ready.I just wanted to check if anyone has an idea about what date will be mentioned on PCC certificate when I collect it.Will it be the date I go to PSK for PCC collection or the date when CC was completed and got an SMS.Please let me know if someone has an idea about the same.


Hi, 

It will be the date when you go to collect the clearance certificate.


----------



## swaroopbabu (Nov 13, 2014)

sudhindrags said:


> Come on. Its mentioned in PSK page itself that PCC candidates can walk in from 9:30 to 11:00. Not only me, I met many PCC candidates when I visited.


Sorry. But I have to agree to disagree here. 

Following mentioned categories of applicants are allowed as “Walk-in Applicants”. *Applicants falling under these categories need to register Online, fill in the online application form and generate Application Reference Number (ARN) at least one day in advance before visiting the PSK.* Such applicants may visit the PSK with required set of documents and a copy of printed ARN sheet between 9:30 AM to 11:00 AM only.	

Applications in respect of Senior Citizens (60 Years and above).
Applications in respect of Differently Abled Citizens.
Applications in respect of infants below 3 years of age whose parents hold valid passports, with one of the parent’s passport containing Spouse name.
Applications for issue of Police Clearance Certificate.


----------



## vermapu (Sep 10, 2014)

Thanks a lot for prompt reply m_d_p29


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

Finally I got my PCC after one month. With regular follow ups with all the authorities involved. Also filed an RTI for which I am yet to resource any response.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

My spouse and me got passport on 2012. So, I guess if we apply for the PCC it could take at least 15 days for verification and Issuance.

Any chances are there to get it quicker.

Regards
Siva


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

I am ahead to apply PCC for my wife and myself in online to get ARN and later at convenient time we can walk through there.

I guess the PCC is required for last 10 years.

I stayed last 6 years in chennai and previous 4 years in Jaipur. 



So, Can we apply at Chennai psk itself. (I hope not need to go to jaipur for applying the same for first 4years)

Please can explain these process.


Best Regards
Siva


----------



## siva19 (Jan 21, 2014)

sivakumar s s said:


> I am ahead to apply PCC for my wife and myself in online to get ARN and later at convenient time we can walk through there.
> 
> I guess the PCC is required for last 10 years.
> 
> ...


Get PCC from Chennai , that is enough. (Walk-in facility available in Saligramam PSK)


----------



## rkrishnaraj (Jun 27, 2014)

siva19 said:


> Get PCC from Chennai , that is enough. (Walk-in facility available in Saligramam PSK)


Hello, 
I am working in oman and holder of indian passport. I want to get indian pcc. Ill be visiting chennai only for 4 days, 12 dec to 15 dec, Friday to Monday evening. 

I have uploaded pcc in the psk website then generated ARN and have the print out now. I got appointment oly on 17th which is not possible for me. Can you please confirm whether i can directly walk in either Friday or Monday in psk saligramam?? 

Or is there any other better options for my case?? 

Please help


----------



## siva19 (Jan 21, 2014)

rkrishnaraj said:


> Hello,
> I am working in oman and holder of indian passport. I want to get indian pcc. Ill be visiting chennai only for 4 days, 12 dec to 15 dec, Friday to Monday evening.
> 
> I have uploaded pcc in the psk website then generated ARN and have the print out now. I got appointment oly on 17th which is not possible for me. Can you please confirm whether i can directly walk in either Friday or Monday in psk saligramam??
> ...


Yes, walk-in facility is available at Saligramam PSK , take ARN print out along with you and sufficient proofs.

You will get your PCC within 2 hr If your passport address and current address are same as well as your previous PVR (Police verification Report) is clear . Otherwise new PVR will be initiated that will take 10 days.

I got my PCC on same day at Saligramam PSK on Oct/10/2014

Refer :

Chennai RPO


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

siva19 said:


> Yes, walk-in facility is available at Saligramam PSK , take ARN print out along with you and sufficient proofs.
> 
> You will get your PCC within 2 hr If your passport address and current address are same as well as your previous PVR (Police verification Report) is clear . Otherwise new PVR will be initiated that will take 10 days.
> 
> ...


Thats good news. 

Thanks for useful information Siva

all the best for your Grant


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

siva19 said:


> Get PCC from Chennai , that is enough. (Walk-in facility available in Saligramam PSK)


Hi Siva,

As Australia needs 10 years status of clearance certificate, 

What details have mentioned in your PCC

*eg: 1. How many years .....
2. Location (address)...*

Thanks & Regards
Siva


----------



## siva19 (Jan 21, 2014)

In PCC they will mention your passport details and issued for which country & which RPO location, so no issues .

as per your previous thread you are in Chennai , so just get the PCC where you staying presently.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

siva19 said:


> In PCC they will mention your passport details and issued for which country & which RPO location, so no issues .
> 
> as per your previous thread you are in Chennai , so just get the PCC where you staying presently.


Hip hip hurray!

so next I have to target for Medicals............


I just spoked with executive of passport seva kendra and she replied the same message as said by you.


Great Good Job


----------



## Ps14 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi ALL,

This is reagrding the PCC-INdia.

After police verification, I have received message from PSK tht my appointment has been booked. I never bookd any appoinment.

Does anybody knows what it is and what am i supposed to do.

Thanks


----------



## swaroopbabu (Nov 13, 2014)

Ps14 said:


> Hi ALL,
> 
> This is reagrding the PCC-INdia.
> 
> ...


You would've definitely applied for an appointment for applying PCC right? Similarly for collecting the PCC certificate you will have to use the same PRN letter they have provided you. It says your PCC is ready and you have to go and collect it from the same PSK where you applied for it.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

swaroopbabu said:


> You would've definitely applied for an appointment for applying PCC right? Similarly for collecting the PCC certificate you will have to use the same PRN letter they have provided you. It says your PCC is ready and you have to go and collect it from the same PSK where you applied for it.


Dear Swaroob,

Tomm Iam going for PCC.

Will it be issued in the same day or may take time for my case.

I took passport on 2012 and police verification was done at that time itself.


Best Regards
Siva


----------



## swaroopbabu (Nov 13, 2014)

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear Swaroob,
> 
> Tomm Iam going for PCC.
> 
> ...


If the address on your passport is the same as that of present address, chances are that it will be issued on the spot. Otherwise they will send it to police for verification which might take a week or two. I hope you have registered online and got the PRN number before going to PSK.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

swaroopbabu said:


> If the address on your passport is the same as that of present address, chances are that it will be issued on the spot. Otherwise they will send it to police for verification which might take a week or two. I hope you have registered online and got the PRN number before going to PSK.


Oh Great.

mine is same address. Let try my luck tomorrow....
Yes reg. and got the PRN.

Thanks Swaroop


----------



## swaroopbabu (Nov 13, 2014)

sivakumar s s said:


> Oh Great.
> 
> mine is same address. Let try my luck tomorrow....
> Yes reg. and got the PRN.
> ...


Good luck buddy. Try to reach as early as possible. It takes almost half a day (at least here in Bangalore Lalbagh one it did). If you have a kid, take him/her along. You shall get special token which is considerably faster.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

swaroopbabu said:


> Good luck buddy. Try to reach as early as possible. It takes almost half a day (at least here in Bangalore Lalbagh one it did). If you have a kid, take him/her along. You shall get special token which is considerably faster.


Nice idea buddy. 


Bye d way. When u applied ur VISA. 

Please update ur signature


----------



## swaroopbabu (Nov 13, 2014)

sivakumar s s said:


> Nice idea buddy.
> 
> 
> Bye d way. When u applied ur VISA.
> ...


I applied on 22nd October. I will update the signature soon


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

siva19 said:


> Yes, walk-in facility is available at Saligramam PSK , take ARN print out along with you and sufficient proofs.
> 
> You will get your PCC within 2 hr If your passport address and current address are same as well as your previous PVR (Police verification Report) is clear . Otherwise new PVR will be initiated that will take 10 days.
> 
> ...


Hi Siva19,

I hope u would have done medical in apollo hospitals at Chennai.

What about fees you paid. 

They told me for Adults: 4500, kids:3000


*Normally how many hours will it take. I just want to skip a one day leave. 
*

Apologize others though this thread is suits for medicals, however i could nt find any apt thread for medials in india.


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

sivakumar s s said:


> Hi Siva19,
> 
> I hope u would have done medical in apollo hospitals at Chennai.
> 
> ...


I too paid approximately the same price but in Chandigarh. We got it done in around 2 hours for all three of us.


----------



## Deep439 (Nov 9, 2013)

sivakumar s s said:


> Oh Great.
> 
> mine is same address. Let try my luck tomorrow....
> Yes reg. and got the PRN.
> ...


Update ur experience in getting pcc after visiting psk.
Also mention which psk ur visited???Is it chandigarh???

Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2015 | SA Results : Waiting


----------



## Deep439 (Nov 9, 2013)

sevnik0202 said:


> I too paid approximately the same price but in Chandigarh. We got it done in around 2 hours for all three of us.


Hii sevnik

Which hospital u visited in chandigarh for medicals??
Have u done ur pcc from chandigarh psk??
Please update ur signature??

Thanks
Sandeep

Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2015 | SA Results : Waiting


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

sevnik0202 said:


> I too paid approximately the same price but in Chandigarh. We got it done in around 2 hours for all three of us.


Tats Awesome!.....


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

Deep439 said:


> Update ur experience in getting pcc after visiting psk.
> Also mention which psk ur visited???Is it chandigarh???
> 
> Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2015 | SA Results : Waiting


Yesterday visited this site
Passport Seva Home | Indian Passport | Passport | Passport Seva Project

Filled form => Paid Fee: 500 Inr => Get ARN print out

Today Walked-in to your PSK CHENNAI (Saligramam) ( Confirmed this PSK is accepting walkin with ARN in this no: 1800-258-1800 ) _ [Some PSK is restricted]_

2-3 hours => PCC in hand ( physical police verification is not required as my address is same in Passport)
_
[else will take 10-15 days depends on the speed of police dept]._


Feel it is less cumbersome


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

Deep439 said:


> Update ur experience in getting pcc after visiting psk.
> Also mention which psk ur visited???Is it chandigarh???
> 
> Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2015 | SA Results : Waiting


Hi Sandeep,

Pls go thro this link. In Punjab 3 places are mentioned here 1. Chandigarh 2. Ludhiana 3. Mohali
India

*Panel physician (MEDICALS) in Chandigarh.*

National Medical and Dialysis Centre

Summary

Medical and Radiology examinations

Street address

516, Sector 10-D
(opposite Hotel Mountview)
Chandigarh

Counter hours

8 am to 9 pm

Telephone

+91 172 507 4333
+91 172 463 5516

Fax

+91 172 507 4333

Additional information

Doctor(s):
Dr Gurmohan Sandhu


----------



## rkrishnaraj (Jun 27, 2014)

If we are walkin in direct at chennai psk saligramam then what about the 500 rs payment. 

How to do the payment. I got my arn generated even without paying the 500 fee. 

Confused


----------



## swaroopbabu (Nov 13, 2014)

rkrishnaraj said:


> If we are walkin in direct at chennai psk saligramam then what about the 500 rs payment.
> 
> How to do the payment. I got my arn generated even without paying the 500 fee.
> 
> Confused


They'll collect the payment at A counter.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

rkrishnaraj said:


> If we are walkin in direct at chennai psk saligramam then what about the 500 rs payment.
> 
> How to do the payment. I got my arn generated even without paying the 500 fee.
> 
> Confused


Hey krishna,

Two ways 

1. Pay fees and book appointment (some date will be there mostly ahead..)
We can walk-in with ARN 


2. Walk in with ARN and pay fees at PSK


It is better to pay the fees and book the appointment online rather than at psk saligramam(It is overcrowded > 1000).
It could save some time (5 mins extra time)


I will soon share u recent news letter from CHENNAI RPO


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

Hey krishna

What about your address. Is it same as in the Passport? 


Check document advisor in site passportindia.gov.in.

For quick view about chennai PSK's
Chennai RPO


----------



## rkrishnaraj (Jun 27, 2014)

sivakumar s s said:


> Hey krishna
> 
> What about your address. Is it same as in the Passport?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. My current passport issue date is aug 2008 and address is permanent and its same in both in pcc and passport. Am working in middle east and only for a day am available at chennai next month. So oly hurrying up. The day am available is not matching with appointment date so 100 percent am walking in


----------



## ExpatUser_2014 (Apr 24, 2014)

sevnik0202 said:


> I too paid approximately the same price but in Chandigarh. We got it done in around 2 hours for all three of us.


Hey I belong to Patiala, And i intend to go for medicals.. Whats is in it as such?? i mean tests???


----------



## jayant.sircar (Oct 19, 2014)

Jivesha said:


> You're welcome Srivasu. All the best.


Dear ,Wht is the procedure for the Police verification & obtaining a character certificate(In indian Context) for the past 5 yrs i had worked in three different states in India,
Rgds
Jayant


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

ExpatUser_2014 said:


> Hey I belong to Patiala, And i intend to go for medicals.. Whats is in it as such?? i mean tests???


Hi,

Pls go thro this link. India

Iam not which is closer to you

In Punjab 3 places are mentioned here 1. Chandigarh 2. Ludhiana 3. Mohali
India

Panel physician (MEDICALS) in Chandigarh.

National Medical and Dialysis Centre

Summary

Medical and Radiology examinations

Street address

516, Sector 10-D
(opposite Hotel Mountview)
Chandigarh

Counter hours

8 am to 9 pm

Telephone

+91 172 507 4333
+91 172 463 5516

Fax

+91 172 507 4333

Additional information

Doctor(s):
Dr Gurmohan Sandhu


----------



## ExpatUser_2014 (Apr 24, 2014)

Yes I am aware of the panels however I wanna know what tests do they perform. As i wanna be sure before we go meds.. Can u tell me what did they test as such??


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

jayant.sircar said:


> Dear ,Wht is the procedure for the Police verification & obtaining a character certificate(In indian Context) for the past 5 yrs i had worked in three different states in India,
> Rgds
> Jayant


Hi Jayant,

please update your signature to serve u better.

For PCC (India)

Passport Seva Home | Indian Passport | Passport | Passport Seva Project

Fill online application get ARN
Visit PSK, pay fees and get PCC in hand within 2 hours. (some case it may take 2/3 weeks)

No need to worry for working in 3 states. Just visit PSK at your place (If address for PCC is same as in passport, you will get it in 2/3 hours)


All the best
Siva


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

ExpatUser_2014 said:


> Yes I am aware of the panels however I wanna know what tests do they perform. As i wanna be sure before we go meds.. Can u tell me what did they test as such??


Hi ExpatUser_2014,

The process is very simple. 

Hospital instructed me to bring these docs on the examination day

1. HAPID ( which we need to generated in our IMMI a/c)
2. 4 photos
3. 2 passport(bio pages) copies
4. Original Passport

I paid around 4500.00 and filled the form 26 and 160 along some other hospital Reg. form.

Examinations
*1. Blood test
2. Urine test
3. Height and weight checkup
4. X-ray
5. Physical examination by doctor.*


They said, from our urine and blood samples they will conducted tests mentioned in the* Form 26 and 160 + HIV *

For details pls download these forms from IMMI site and see the tests


Hope these information will helpful to you.

Best Regards
Siva


----------



## Expecting189 (Oct 12, 2014)

jayant.sircar said:


> Dear ,Wht is the procedure for the Police verification & obtaining a character certificate(In indian Context) for the past 5 yrs i had worked in three different states in India,
> Rgds
> Jayant


For PCC fill the online application form and walk into your nearest PSK between 9:00 to 10:30 on any weekday.
If the address on your passport is the same as the address you are currently residing at then you will be provided the PCC on that very day itself. If the address is different a police verification will be initiated and you will have to wait for around 3 to 4 weeks in order to receive the PCC.
You need to carry a few documents (originals and self attested photocopies). The list of documents too you can find on the website (passportindia.gov.in). Generally you would need the following:
1. Passport
2. Address proof (Registered rent agreement or gas connection proof etc..)

You can avail the SMS service if your PSK offers one (they generally charge Rs. 30 for it) and if you do you will receive an SMS when your PCC is ready to be collected.
In order to collect your PCC you will generally have to visit the PSK between 9:00 am to 10:30 am.
Some PSKs have made it mandatory to pay the application online (it is better you check with the PSK/ RPO).


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

Expecting189 said:


> For PCC fill the online application form and walk into your nearest PSK between 9:00 to 10:30 on any weekday.
> If the address on your passport is the same as the address you are currently residing at then you will be provided the PCC on that very day itself. If the address is different a police verification will be initiated and you will have to wait for around 3 to 4 weeks in order to receive the PCC.
> You need to carry a few documents (originals and self attested photocopies). The list of documents too you can find on the website (passportindia.gov.in). Generally you would need the following:
> 1. Passport
> ...


Hi All

Please assist me with a query

I got my ACS and my Spouse ACS. I cleared my IELTS with 6 Band and she's going to write her exam in coming weeks and hoping she cracks it with 6 or 7 so that I will get exact 60 points.

Unknowingly or over proactively, I registered my PCC for both next week.
Today I got my new passport as it is expired.

As I booked appointment my PCC, will my new passport number changes again ? is PCC just a certificate ? will they give the certificate along with new Passport ?


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

Ktoda said:


> Hi All Please assist me with a query I got my ACS and my Spouse ACS. I cleared my IELTS with 6 Band and she's going to write her exam in coming weeks and hoping she cracks it with 6 or 7 so that I will get exact 60 points. Unknowingly or over proactively, I registered my PCC for both next week. Today I got my new passport as it is expired. As I booked appointment my PCC, will my new passport number changes again ? is PCC just a certificate ? will they give the certificate along with new Passport ?



Nope your passport will not be re issued again. PCC is just a certificate and a seal on your current active passport. No worries 😊


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

TeamRanger said:


> Nope your passport will not be re issued again. PCC is just a certificate and a seal on your current active passport. No worries &#55357;&#56842;


That's a sign of Relief. Thank you Ranger

one more query, my old passport got ECR stamp and new passport didn't got it. In the last page (address page) I can see in top "EMIGRATION CHECK REQUIRED" .. hoping it wont hamper my future AUS travel.. or do I need get the ECR stamp to make my travel smooth


----------



## swaroopbabu (Nov 13, 2014)

TeamRanger said:


> Nope your passport will not be re issued again. PCC is just a certificate and a seal on your current active passport. No worries 😊


Hi TeamRanger,

Just curious as to why you are applying for PCC now? There is EOI pending for you right? I guess it will take another 1 month for the result once it is applied. I feel that you should apply for PCC on a later date. Ask the seniors for confirmation on this.


----------



## Expecting189 (Oct 12, 2014)

Ktoda said:


> That's a sign of Relief. Thank you Ranger
> 
> one more query, my old passport got ECR stamp and new passport didn't got it. In the last page (address page) I can see in top "EMIGRATION CHECK REQUIRED" .. hoping it wont hamper my future AUS travel.. or do I need get the ECR stamp to make my travel smooth


For your travel to Australia ECR will not matter.


----------



## ExpatUser_2014 (Apr 24, 2014)

I live in Gurgaon as i work there. My permanent address is of different state (Punjab) and that is also on passport. I mean my permanent/passport are same however i am doing job in Gurgaon. What will it be in PCC. I referred to same address as residential and permanent address?? Does it make difference??


----------



## Expecting189 (Oct 12, 2014)

ExpatUser_2014 said:


> I live in Gurgaon as i work there. My permanent address is of different state (Punjab) and that is also on passport. I mean my permanent/passport are same however i am doing job in Gurgaon. What will it be in PCC. I referred to same address as residential and permanent address?? Does it make difference??


The PCC document does not contain the applicant's address.
Just curious, where have you applied for your PCC, Gurgaon or Punjab?


----------



## ExpatUser_2014 (Apr 24, 2014)

Expecting189 said:


> The PCC document does not contain the applicant's address.
> Just curious, where have you applied for your PCC, Gurgaon or Punjab?


passport was issued from chandigarh so I have applied chandigarh only. 


So Is it all good?? I mean resi different from permanent??


----------



## Expecting189 (Oct 12, 2014)

ExpatUser_2014 said:


> passport was issued from chandigarh so I have applied chandigarh only.
> 
> 
> So Is it all good?? I mean resi different from permanent??


Your passport was issued from Chandigarh and you have applied for your PCC from there as well. In your application form you have stated that the address where you are currently residing is the same as your permanent address (and your permanent address is stated on your passport). In you application you have not revealed that you are presently staying in Gurgaon.
This should work, and in your case since the address on the passport and the current address you have mentioned is the same you will not have to undergo police verification. 
The only thing is that you will have to prove that you live at the address you mentioned (electricity bill or bank passbook etc).


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

My Agent is on sick leave. So could some one suggest me,

In IMMI a/c under which type, PCC can be uploaded......

IS it *"Character evidence"*?


----------



## Expecting189 (Oct 12, 2014)

sivakumar s s said:


> My Agent is on sick leave. So could some one suggest me,
> 
> In IMMI a/c under which type, PCC can be uploaded......
> 
> IS it *"Character evidence"*?


Yes.
Main Type: Character Evidence
Sub Type: Overseas Police Clearance


----------



## mins (Aug 11, 2014)

Hi - Any advice on my query here please..
I received my invite on Dec 5th 2014 which expires on Feb 3rd 2015. My passport contains my old residential address and my spouse's name is not added to it. Moreover my passport expires on 20th July 2015

In order to prioritise- 
First I have taken an appointment for PCC for 22nd of Jan for my spouse and myself. Hopefully everything should be smooth for my spouse as the passport address is the current address and the partner name reflects on the passport.

Will I have a problem with getting PCC on my passport ? Any extra stuff I must carry to get this done ?

I felt I should complete PCC and Medicals first before EOI expires, and then can take up the exercise of renewing my passport and updating the changed particulars to the immi team. 

Is this a good idea ? any advice ?

Thanks:help:


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

mins said:


> Hi - Any advice on my query here please..
> I received my invite on Dec 5th 2014 which expires on Feb 3rd 2015. My passport contains my old residential address and my spouse's name is not added to it. Moreover my passport expires on 20th July 2015
> 
> In order to prioritise-
> ...


First apply for visa. Then go for medicals and PCC. Co allocation takes 2 months. If you are proactive, you can finish all the work related to passport and PCC before that. If you are from India, you don't need to take appointment for PCC. You can walk in to any PSK from 9 to 11 am. Also, PSK will not take PCC request unless you show them visa application.


----------



## Expecting189 (Oct 12, 2014)

mins said:


> Hi - Any advice on my query here please..
> I received my invite on Dec 5th 2014 which expires on Feb 3rd 2015. My passport contains my old residential address and my spouse's name is not added to it. Moreover my passport expires on 20th July 2015
> 
> In order to prioritise-
> ...


Fill up the online forms and take an appointment for your PCC. Earlier you could walk into the PSK on any day to get your PCC but from 1st December 2014 the rules have changed. Now for PCC as well you have to visit the PSK only on the appointment date and time (please clarify with your RPO about this).
The link below provides details about the ones in Pune and Thane
Pune RPO
http://passportindia.gov.in/AppOnlineProject/online/fetchRpoDetails?rpoName=Thane

Since the address on your passport is not the same you may be required to undergo police verification. There is a possibility to avoid this, since your spouse's passport has the current residence address, you can produce that as proof of current residence and you marriage certificate as proof of marriage. If the PSK accepts this then you will not have to undergo police verification.
If you do have to undergo the police verification then you will receive your PCC in a few weeks. Remember that if you do not receive the PCC document in 30 days, you are eligible to file a RTI.
When you visit the PSK do register for the SMS service (it costs Rs. 30) and does help keep track of proceedings.

For you spouse, since her passport has her current address on it, she will receive her PCC on the same day.
Remember to carry at least one of the documents listed on the passport website which they accept as proof of address.


----------



## Expecting189 (Oct 12, 2014)

*Update - No walkin's for PCC*

Starting from 1st December 2014 the PSKs in Pune and Thane (not sure about the rest) are not allowing walk-ins for PCC. 
The applicant needs to visit the PSK on the date and time as mentioned on the appointment.
Pune RPO
Thane RPO

Please check with your respective RPOs about any new updates.


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

Expecting189 said:


> Starting from 1st December 2014 the PSKs in Pune and Thane (not sure about the rest) are not allowing walk-ins for PCC.
> The applicant needs to visit the PSK on the date and time as mentioned on the appointment.
> Pune RPO
> Thane RPO
> ...


Bangalore RPO is still allows as per the website.


----------



## sdnath (Oct 15, 2014)

mins said:


> Hi - Any advice on my query here please..
> I received my invite on Dec 5th 2014 which expires on Feb 3rd 2015. My passport contains my old residential address and my spouse's name is not added to it. Moreover my passport expires on 20th July 2015
> 
> In order to prioritise-
> ...


Hi Mins,

I have got my PCC in 1 week and for my spouse whose pasport address was same address, i got it on same day.

All you need to do is take an appointment by paying Rs500 and submitting the form. Visit the PSK any day between 9:30 AM to 11 AM. If the present address is different from the current address, your form will be sent to local police station. After two days you can direct contact the local PS.

The only thing to note is to select the correct PS in form, else there will be a lot of delay. I got all in November and have uploaded the same.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

Expecting189 said:


> Yes.
> Main Type: Character Evidence
> Sub Type: Overseas Police Clearance


Thanks lot for the information Expecting189;

Though, I am aware about this, but just want to confirm.

:clap2:


----------



## Expecting189 (Oct 12, 2014)

sivakumar s s said:


> Thanks lot for the information Expecting189;
> 
> Though, I am aware about this, but just want to confirm.
> 
> :clap2:


 Happy to help, You are welcome.


----------



## Expecting189 (Oct 12, 2014)

sudhindrags said:


> Bangalore RPO is still allows as per the website.


Thats right, I checked Delhi RPO website and it seems that Herald House, Shalimar Place and Gurgaon PSKs also allow walk-ins for PCC.
Seems every RPO has different set of rules!!!


----------



## Deep439 (Nov 9, 2013)

Can sumone share his/her experience at chandigarh or ambala or bhopal psk for pcc ??
Do we have to take appointment for these psk's or v can direct walkin??
I am working and living in MP but according to my address in passport my psk is ambala or chandigarh??Where shud i try fr my pcc in future ambala/chandigarh or Bhopal(MP)??
My wife has got passport in last 1 yr with my my name and permanent address from chandigarh psk.Will it help me in getting pcc using her address details as a proof fr my pcc as i have different address in my passport and it is more than 1 yr old too??

Sandeep Bhatia | IELTS : 7 7 7 7 | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2014 | SA Results : 6/6/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : ??


----------



## rkrishnaraj (Jun 27, 2014)

Can someone clarify the following doubt. 

I am comin to india, Chennai passport seva kendra office only for a day on 15th dec and am planning to walk in as i haven't booked any appointments. 

I have generated the arn from psk website with all necessary details and haven't paid anything online. 

Do i need to book any available date in online psk website and then jus walk in on 16th dec or just take arn copy and pay at office direct. 

Plz confirm this. Am quite confused and I don't want to end up on the wrong side. Also, once pcc is ready (though i have same permanent address in both present and passport address, the current passport was issued 6 years back) and they ask me to come after a week or so, can my wife go and collect pcc on my behalf as I'll be in abroad. She has my name in her passport. 

Plz clarify


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

rkrishnaraj said:


> Can someone clarify the following doubt.
> 
> I am comin to india, Chennai passport seva kendra office only for a day on 15th dec and am planning to walk in as i haven't booked any appointments.
> 
> ...


Check with the concerned RPO regarding walkins. Your wife will not be allowed to collect your PCC.


----------



## swaroopbabu (Nov 13, 2014)

sevnik0202 said:


> Check with the concerned RPO regarding walkins. Your wife will not be allowed to collect your PCC.


Your wife will be allowed to collect your pcc if and only if the APO agrees to it. If you can convince APO, she would write the comments on your ARN and sign underneath. Do talk to the APO.


----------



## rkrishnaraj (Jun 27, 2014)

swaroopbabu said:


> Your wife will be allowed to collect your pcc if and only if the APO agrees to it. If you can convince APO, she would write the comments on your ARN and sign underneath. Do talk to the APO.


Ok ok. Ill check with apo. Thanks. How abt the payment


----------



## swaroopbabu (Nov 13, 2014)

rkrishnaraj said:


> Ok ok. Ill check with apo. Thanks. How abt the payment


They will ask for the payment at A counter. No worries. They won't forget about payment even if you do


----------



## cprogramer84 (Feb 7, 2014)

Hello,

I am applying for PSK from malad, mumbai. My passport was issued in July 2007 and the address on passport is same as the current permanent address, my spouse's passport was issued in oct 2014 with the new address, will i get my PCC on the same day or in a weeks time?


----------



## ExpatUser_2014 (Apr 24, 2014)

Expecting189 said:


> Your passport was issued from Chandigarh and you have applied for your PCC from there as well. In your application form you have stated that the address where you are currently residing is the same as your permanent address (and your permanent address is stated on your passport). In you application you have not revealed that you are presently staying in Gurgaon.
> This should work, and in your case since the address on the passport and the current address you have mentioned is the same you will not have to undergo police verification.
> The only thing is that you will have to prove that you live at the address you mentioned (electricity bill or bank passbook etc).


Yes, I will carry my SBP banks passbook thats issued on same address. And My in laws stay at this address only. So this should work i guess.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

cprogramer84 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am applying for PSK from malad, mumbai. My passport was issued in July 2007 and the address on passport is same as the current permanent address, my spouse's passport was issued in oct 2014 with the new address, will i get my PCC on the same day or in a weeks time?


Yes. Most probably on the very same day. I am not sure about MH PSKs, but I've heard PSKs in GJ won't issue PCC if both your passports do not have each others' names updated as spouse-names.

Do let us know the outcome from Malad PSK.

All the best.


----------



## mins (Aug 11, 2014)

thanks for those words of wisdom. Very helpful!


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

cprogramer84 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am applying for PSK from malad, mumbai. My passport was issued in July 2007 and the address on passport is same as the current permanent address, my spouse's passport was issued in oct 2014 with the new address, will i get my PCC on the same day or in a weeks time?


Hopefully you will get on the same day.

It is better make a call to this number : *1800-258-1800* and get clarify.


----------



## Expecting189 (Oct 12, 2014)

cprogramer84 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am applying for PSK from malad, mumbai. My passport was issued in July 2007 and the address on passport is same as the current permanent address, my spouse's passport was issued in oct 2014 with the new address, will i get my PCC on the same day or in a weeks time?


You will get your PCC on the same day, please make sure that you take adequate documents as proof of address. In addition to property documents if you have a gas connection at your address issued on your name please carry that along with self-attested photocopies (all documents which are submitted as proofs should be self-attested photocopies and you should carry the originals for verification).
Do make sure to carry your marriage certificate along as well, just in case you are asked for.


----------



## Expecting189 (Oct 12, 2014)

ExpatUser_2014 said:


> Yes, I will carry my SBP banks passbook thats issued on same address. And My in laws stay at this address only. So this should work i guess.


Sure hope so, all the best.
Do keep us posted about your experience.


----------



## Sharmaabhi (May 15, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

Is there anyone who have applied for PCC from Ghaziabad PSK.

Just want to confirm whether they will go for police verification even if the permanent and passport addresses are same.

Regards
Abhi


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Guys 

Any one from gurgaon got pcc


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Guys 

Any one from gurgaon got pcc


----------



## Expecting189 (Oct 12, 2014)

Sharmaabhi said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Is there anyone who have applied for PCC from Ghaziabad PSK.
> 
> ...


If you haven't already try calling up the RPO
Ghaziabad RPO


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

Sharmaabhi said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Is there anyone who have applied for PCC from Ghaziabad PSK.
> 
> ...


Hopefully you will get PCC on the same day(2 hours in hand).

If you wish make a call to this number : *1800-258-1800* and get clarify.

Also for your case* permanent and passport addresses are same* you need to carry your passport and xerox of passport biopages(front & back)

police verification is not required for PCC if it is done at the time Passport issuance


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Sharmaabhi said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Is there anyone who have applied for PCC from Ghaziabad PSK.
> 
> ...


Hi abhi

Is your mailing address different from one I passport


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

Hi Siva,Raj and all

Could you please tell me without showing the VISA invitation, we should not apply for PCC ? unknowingly I applied for PCC this Thursday at Chennai  bit worried...Do I have to cancel the PCC in order to get my money back ?

As of now my Status is Preparing to Submit my EOI next month as I am waiting for partner IELTS so that I will get 60

Please provide your valid inputs...


----------



## swaroopbabu (Nov 13, 2014)

Ktoda said:


> Hi Siva,Raj and all
> 
> Could you please tell me without showing the VISA invitation, we should not apply for PCC ? unknowingly I applied for PCC this Thursday at Chennai  bit worried...Do I have to cancel the PCC in order to get my money back ?
> 
> ...


Hi, that's exactly the reason why I had replied to you earlier asking why you want to apply for PCC so soon. Postpone your PCC appointment. Also this PCC is valid only for an year.


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

Ktoda said:


> Hi Siva,Raj and all Could you please tell me without showing the VISA invitation, we should not apply for PCC ? unknowingly I applied for PCC this Thursday at Chennai  bit worried...Do I have to cancel the PCC in order to get my money back ? As of now my Status is Preparing to Submit my EOI next month as I am waiting for partner IELTS so that I will get 60 Please provide your valid inputs...


For PCC if you show the proof from diac website, that would be enough. There is a section in document checklist for character certificate specific to India which says PCC is required , take a printout of the screenshot.

And PCC in PSKs are walkin no need for appointment. You won't lose money if you go on a later date.

Any reason you are doing it so early? It's preferable to do it after you pay the immi fees post visa lodgment.


----------



## swaroopbabu (Nov 13, 2014)

TeamRanger said:


> For PCC if you show the proof from diac website, that would be enough. There is a section in document checklist for character certificate specific to India which says PCC is required , take a printout of the screenshot.
> 
> And PCC in PSKs are walkin no need for appointment. You won't lose money if you go on a later date.
> 
> Any reason you are doing it so early? It's preferable to do it after you pay the immi fees post visa lodgment.


Until an unless his name and other details related to invitation is specified they won't provide him PCC. Generic diac list mentioning PCC requirement won't do. I've been there. And hence advising you not to waste time and money. Get PCC after you apply for visa


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

swaroopbabu said:


> Until an unless his name and other details related to invitation is specified they won't provide him PCC. Generic diac list mentioning PCC requirement won't do. I've been there. And hence advising you not to waste time and money. Get PCC after you apply for visa


I can vouch from experience in the PSKs of Bangalore, all they need is the document checklist mentioning PCC. 

http://www.immi.gov.au/Help/Locations/Pages/India.aspx


----------



## swaroopbabu (Nov 13, 2014)

TeamRanger said:


> I can vouch from experience in the PSKs of Bangalore, all they need is the document checklist mentioning PCC.
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/Help/Locations/Pages/India.aspx


May be it's the assistants in Lalbagh bangalore PSK then. They didn't budge when I showed the same and I had to take print out of invitation from SA


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

Hi Ranger/Babu

I am applying PCC just because to save time. I got a thought on Medicals too but I got to know the registered doctors only will do if you show the Invite where as PCC is not.

I don't know PSK will ask for to show the Invite to get the PCC.

hmm..bit confusing.. my friend who already got the Visa hes advising "not required" where as my other friend Babu is advising to apply after getting the visa..

However, all these I am just doing to save my time.Nothing else. What I feel as of now after getting the invite/Visa then apply for PCC and reschedule the current PCC appointment

Is this fair idea Ranger/Babu/ Other friends (or) can I try my luck


----------



## Expecting189 (Oct 12, 2014)

swaroopbabu said:


> May be it's the assistants in Lalbagh bangalore PSK then. They didn't budge when I showed the same and I had to take print out of invitation from SA


I think the rules vary from PSK to PSK. In Pune PSK I was not asked for any such documents (checklist from DIAC or Invitation letter)!


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

That's good to hear about Pune PSK... anybody has any idea about Chennai - saligramam psk on this PCC ?

will they ask us to show the invite or not required?


----------



## ExpatUser_2014 (Apr 24, 2014)

What documents do I carry for PCC India Chandigarh?? Appointment on Friday.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

Ktoda said:


> That's good to hear about Pune PSK... anybody has any idea about Chennai - saligramam psk on this PCC ?
> 
> will they ask us to show the invite or not required?


Hi Ktoda,

Dont worry, I too took from same PSK.

you wont lose money. you can postpone the appointment but not later than one year.


If your address same as in Passport you will be issued in the same day.

Also Document required is 
1. Passport (they will stamp in a page)
2. Passport bio pages xerox.

You will get in 2-3 hrs.


If addresss is different : one additional standard document for address proof is required (pls check passport india site)

It will be issued after police verification and time frame >15days.


Invitation is not required.


----------



## ExpatUser_2014 (Apr 24, 2014)

sivakumar s s said:


> Hi Ktoda,
> 
> Dont worry, I too took from same PSK.
> 
> ...


 I have applied for PCC and my passport and permanent address are same. however i work in delhi and have rented a place here. So what to do and say PSK. ??


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

ExpatUser_2014 said:


> I have applied for PCC and my passport and permanent address are same. however i work in delhi and have rented a place here. So what to do and say PSK. ??


Means you had applied for a PSK in DELHI. Sorry, No idea about this dear. *Other EXPATs please add your inputs*

Also please tell me in which location you got your passport.

It is better to make a call to this number : *1800-258-1800* and get clarify.


----------



## ExpatUser_2014 (Apr 24, 2014)

sivakumar s s said:


> Means you had applied for a PSK in DELHI. Sorry, No idea about this dear. *Other EXPATs please add your inputs*
> 
> Also please tell me in which location you got your passport.
> 
> It is better to make a call to this number : *1800-258-1800* and get clarify.


Living in Gurgaon i.e. Delhi NCR.

Applied in Chandigarh and passport is issued from same location PSK.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

ExpatUser_2014 said:


> Living in Gurgaon i.e. Delhi NCR.
> 
> Applied in Chandigarh and passport is issued from same location PSK.


In my personal opinion, if you have time visit the same place(chandigarh) and get PCC on same day itself. Even If you applied in delhi , you can change that appointment to chandigarh.

Reason, why i saying is that if you are going to psk in delhi- NCR you need to show your current address proof of gurgoan. *(Other expats please validate if Iam wrong)*


Also before considering this, please make a call to that number and then act..

All the best..

*Once done please update it the forum so that others could be benefited.*


----------



## ExpatUser_2014 (Apr 24, 2014)

sivakumar s s said:


> In my personal opinion, if you have time visit the same place(chandigarh) and get PCC on same day itself. If you applied in delhi also, you can change that appointment to chandigarh.
> 
> Reason, why i saying is that if you are going to psk in delhi- NCR you need to show your current address proof of gurgoan. *(Other expats please validate if Iam wrong)*
> 
> ...


 My Appointment is this Friday at CHD PSK only! Point is Do I tell them that I work at Gutgaon Or simply get the PCC and hide that I work at gurgaon. ??


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

ExpatUser_2014 said:


> My Appointment is this Friday at CHD PSK only! Point is Do I tell them that I work at Gutgaon Or simply get the PCC and hide that I work at gurgaon. ??


 mate,

No issues then, *99% they will not ask about your job*. (Not like when we applying for passport) 

They will simply check (in SECTION B and C)your passport and issue the PCC along with a stamping in your passport.

prior, In SECTion A they will verify/ clarify your entered details and take photo and thumb impression.

As your permanent address is same, you will get it in < 2 hr.


----------



## ExpatUser_2014 (Apr 24, 2014)

sivakumar s s said:


> mate,
> 
> No issues then, *99% they will not ask about your job*. (Not like when we applying for passport)
> 
> ...


That's Awesome! So Do I tell them that I work at different location if they ASk??

You gave me hope and made my date mate


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

ExpatUser_2014 said:


> That's Awesome! So Do I tell them that I work at different location if they ASk??
> 
> You gave me hope and made my date mate


Be positive! mostly they wont ask about your job. if ask, then say recently i joined a organisation in delhi and staying temporarily there.

Moreover, Chandigarh is your permanent place. No Worries at all. Be cool and happily come out with PCC.


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

sivakumar s s said:


> Hi Ktoda,
> 
> Dont worry, I too took from same PSK.
> 
> ...


Hi Siva

Thanks a lot for your suggestions.

Yes. My Passport Address, my present address are same but My Permanent address is different. So I hope I have to provide standard document for address proof.

I m really sorry. Unable to hit "like" for your post

Regards


----------



## ExpatUser_2014 (Apr 24, 2014)

sivakumar s s said:


> Be positive! mostly they wont ask about your job. if ask, then say recently i joined a organisation in delhi and staying temporarily there.
> 
> Moreover, Chandigarh is your permanent place. No Worries at all. Be cool and happily come out with PCC.


Great!! :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

Ktoda said:


> Hi Siva
> 
> Thanks a lot for your suggestions.
> 
> ...


*Hope you should get PCC on the same day*. Because your police verification would have done at that time itself(passport issuance).

I just contacted *1800-258-1800 * and talked to an executive to discuss your case and she replied 

Document required are 
1. Passport (they will stamp in a page)
2. Passport bio pages xerox.

but she says that she is not the authority to say about issuance timeframe. *My opinion: 2hrs on same day*

For your confirmation, please call to this number : *1800-258-1800 *and get it clarify.


----------



## ExpatUser_2014 (Apr 24, 2014)

sivakumar s s said:


> *Hope you should get PCC on the same day*. Because your police verification would have done at that time itself(passport issuance).
> 
> I just contacted *1800-258-1800 * and talked to an executive to discuss your case and she replied
> 
> ...


OMG!! You talked to them for me. Great ya!! I will update on Friday afternoon :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## swapnil361 (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi,
Do I require state invitation (for subclass 190) to apply for pcc? My friend told me that I can apply for pcc only after CO's request..as at PSK Ahmedabad ,they ask for it...without it..they will to proceed for PCC...
Is it true?
Please guide me....


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

swapnil361 said:


> Hi,
> Do I require state invitation (for subclass 190) to apply for pcc? My friend told me that I can apply for pcc only after CO's request..as at PSK Ahmedabad ,they ask for it...without it..they will to proceed for PCC...
> Is it true?
> Please guide me....


I am sorry, What your friend said is utterly wrong.

*
you dont need any invitation.*. Also not need to wait for CO's instruction. Ideal time is after lodging VISA, can go for PCC and medicals.

But please be patient to get invitation and they apply for PCC. Because your IED is based on your latest PCC or medicals.

Please go through previous two or three pages in this thread to get better understanding


Also update your signature to understand your status better


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

sivakumar s s said:


> *Hope you should get PCC on the same day*. Because your police verification would have done at that time itself(passport issuance).
> 
> I just contacted *1800-258-1800 * and talked to an executive to discuss your case and she replied
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot siva 

Tomorrow i am going to get my PCC at Saligramam Chennai

189 | Code:261313 ACS: Apr 2014 +ve | IELTS 6 each 17 May | Spouse ACS applied 261112 : Aug 2014 | Spouse ACS +ve : Oct 2014 | Spouse IELTS : JAN 2014 |EOI filing : Feb 2015 | Invite: ? Visa lodge: ? | PCC : 11 Dec 2014


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

Hi Siva & friends

I postponed my PCC appointment as it has validity upto 1 year. Considering my case here, my spouse has to write her exam on JAN 2015 and if I apply now it will be that much helpful. So I scheduled PCC appointment after her exam.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

Ktoda said:


> Hi Siva & friends
> 
> I postponed my PCC appointment as it has validity upto 1 year. Considering my case here, my spouse has to write her exam on JAN 2015 and if I apply now it will be that much helpful. So I scheduled PCC appointment after her exam.


Thats fine mate..

Anyway, It is not urgent for you to do now. Because your IED is based on your latest PCC or medicals.


:cheer2:


----------



## toyapple9 (Dec 10, 2014)

Hi Friends,
I am an Indian citizen and applying for 189 visa. I just received the invite .May I know when do I need to get PCC certificate for my application.
Also, In my last 10 years:-
a)	I stayed in Hyderabad (India) from 2004 till 2006
b)	In Delhi from 2006 to 2008
c)	In Singapore from 2008 till now. I am Singapore Permanent Resident
My wife is secondary applicant in my application. In last 10 years :-
a)	She stayed in Delhi from 2004 till 2008
b)	In Singapore from 2008 till now. She is also Singapore Permanent Resident
Question 1) Can anyone guide us for the PCC procedure from India? How can we get it?
Question 2) Can we visit Indian embassy in Singapore and get it from there?
Question 3) Is there any specific template/form needs to be filled for PCC.If yes then can anyone pls share it with me?
Question 4) if we need to get it from India then will Certification from Delhi solves the purpose or do I need to get from Hyderabad as well?
I would be grateful if you can spare some time and respond to my queries.

It would be even wonderful if someone from India/Singapore who has gone through this process and can share his/her contact details with me so that we can talk and I can get some better firsthand information.

Thank you all Very much for the help and Good Luck to everyone for their Visa Applications

Regards
Toyapple9


----------



## ronthevisio (Oct 15, 2014)

toyapple9 said:


> Hi Friends,
> I am an Indian citizen and applying for 189 visa. I just received the invite .May I know when do I need to get PCC certificate for my application.
> Also, In my last 10 years:-
> a)	I stayed in Hyderabad (India) from 2004 till 2006
> ...


Not 100% sure but possibly the answer to your Question 2) is yes. 

Try to google "consulate general of india in Singapore" > go to their website > check services offered > PCC. YOU MAY WANT TO ADD PCC to your Google search as well. 

Meanwhile, someone with first hand experience might reply to your post. 

Good luck!


----------



## sonamduhan (Oct 15, 2014)

Hi,
I have got an invite for 189 sub class last Friday. I am an Indian citizen but living in Australia for around last one year. need inputs on below points:
1. If I submit my PCC request in Indian embassy here in Australia along with my passport after how long will I get it back. I mean on average how much time does it take to get Indian PCC from Melbourne.
2. In the form it is mentioned to attach 2 inches*2 inches photos, I currently have passport size photos, is it fine to attach those or will those be rejected.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## sonamduhan (Oct 15, 2014)

Also, I got married an year back hence my passport does not have spouse's name, but in the VFS form I have mentioned his name..Please confirm do I need to add marriage certificate or it does not matter?


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

sonamduhan said:


> Also, I got married an year back hence my passport does not have spouse's name, but in the VFS form I have mentioned his name..Please confirm do I need to add marriage certificate or it does not matter?


For PCC spouse's name endorsement is not needed..
They need an address proof and your passport for stamping..

For other queries:
Others (Especially those who apply PCC on Indian embassy outside India)
Can help you..


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

sivakumar s s said:


> For PCC spouse's name endorsement is not needed..
> They need an address proof and your passport for stamping..
> 
> For other queries:
> ...


Not entirely true, mate. Some PSKs mandate that spouse names be endorsed on the passports. Ahmedabad PSK won't issue PCC without spouse names. Someone reported a similar case from Pune PSK as well. So, its better to have spouse names endorsed on passports at the earliest.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

ToyTowner said:


> Not entirely true, mate. Some PSKs mandate that spouse names be endorsed on the passports. Ahmedabad PSK won't issue PCC without spouse names. Someone reported a similar case from Pune PSK as well. So, its better to have spouse names endorsed on passports at the earliest.


They are enforcing, because it our responsibility to add spouse name in *passport * as soon as after marriage.

*Here the purpose is for PASSPORT*

I still believe for issuance of PCC, passport copy and /or any other address proof is enough.


It is better that he can call to this number : *1800-258-1800 *and get it clarify.


----------



## shiksu (Oct 30, 2014)

sonamduhan said:


> Also, I got married an year back hence my passport does not have spouse's name, but in the VFS form I have mentioned his name..Please confirm do I need to add marriage certificate or it does not matter?


I think it does not matter. We got our Indian PCC done. My wife does not have my name endorsed in her passport and it was fine.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

shiksu said:


> I think it does not matter. We got our Indian PCC done. My wife does not have my name endorsed in her passport and it was fine.


Yes even my cousin who recently moved to melbourne got PCC from PSK in chennai , who does not endorsed his spouse name.



Again for PCC it seems from previous post that some psk like ahmedabad, pune are asking for endorsement.

*It depends on PSK*


----------



## swapnil361 (Aug 18, 2014)

My wife's name does not endorsed on my passport.i am from Gujarat...so I have to do my PCC frm ahmedabad..
Now what should I do???
I have applied for NSW,for which I am waiting for invitation...I am thinking that I will update my passport once I will lodge my visa application...
Can some one guide me???


----------



## ExpatUser_2014 (Apr 24, 2014)

*Yes!!*



ExpatUser_2014 said:


> OMG!! You talked to them for me. Great ya!! I will update on Friday afternoon :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:



And I got it without a single question as my address was same and its just not even 1 year that my passport is renewed. AND YOU JUST ROCKED friend.. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed: Thanks a tonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!


----------



## ExpatUser_2014 (Apr 24, 2014)

sivakumar s s said:


> *Hope you should get PCC on the same day*. Because your police verification would have done at that time itself(passport issuance).
> 
> I just contacted *1800-258-1800 * and talked to an executive to discuss your case and she replied
> 
> ...


And I got it without a single question as my address was same and its just not even 1 year that my passport is renewed. AND YOU JUST ROCKED friend.. Thanks a tonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

ExpatUser_2014 said:


> And I got it without a single question as my address was sameand its just not even 1 year that my passport is renewed. AND YOU JUST ROCKED friend.. Thanks a tonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!


*Nice to hear........:welcome:

So now you are for Direct GRANT....... 

All the best..... to receive GOLDEN MAIL...... ASAP 
*


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

sonamduhan said:


> Hi,
> I have got an invite for 189 sub class last Friday. I am an Indian citizen but living in Australia for around last one year. need inputs on below points:
> 1. If I submit my PCC request in Indian embassy here in Australia along with my passport after how long will I get it back. I mean on average how much time does it take to get Indian PCC from Melbourne.
> 2. In the form it is mentioned to attach 2 inches*2 inches photos, I currently have passport size photos, is it fine to attach those or will those be rejected.
> ...


I submitted my PCC in VFS Sydney today, and all 4 photos were smaller than 2X2 inches, and it was fine.. I suggest submitting in person, so if any issues they will let you know.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

swapnil361 said:


> My wife's name does not endorsed on my passport.i am from Gujarat...so I have to do my PCC frm ahmedabad..
> Now what should I do???
> I have applied for NSW,for which I am waiting for invitation...I am thinking that I will update my passport once I will lodge my visa application...
> Can some one guide me???



Dear friend,

Pls update your signature w/o it very difficult to understand your position.


*
Please confirm with Psk b4 proceeding..

I am not sure how much time will take for you to wife's name endorsement. 

Other expats?..................................
*


----------



## ExpatUser_2014 (Apr 24, 2014)

sivakumar s s said:


> *Nice to hear........:welcome:
> 
> So now you are for Direct GRANT.......
> 
> ...


Just my hubby's PCC and our medicals are due and there we are. Hope its done in feb.. waiting eagerly


----------



## swapnil361 (Aug 18, 2014)

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear friend, Pls update your signature w/o it very difficult to understand your position. Please confirm with Psk b4 proceeding.. I am not sure how much time will take for you to wife's name endorsement. Other expats?..................................


 Ok.thanks.
I have update my signature ..but because of application error in some post signature is not shown...


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

swapnil361 said:


> Ok.thanks.
> I have update my signature ..but because of application error in some post signature is not shown...


Clear the cookies or try in another browser..


----------



## rkrishnaraj (Jun 27, 2014)

Time for some update. 

As mentioned earlier, i had travelled for a personal work to chennai from my work place in middle east for a couple of days and thought of completing my medicals and pcc there. 

I visited saligramam psk at 8. 30 am and walked in immediately and as my address is same in passport and application, i got the pcc at 10.30 itself. 

Immediately, i went to apollo for medicals, as my wife is a doctor in indian medicine, they instructed for additional tests so we completed that also.

On d same day, completed indian pcc and medicals. Waiting for the docs to be uploaded. Maybe within tomo. My last nail in the coffin.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

rkrishnaraj said:


> Time for some update.
> 
> As mentioned earlier, i had travelled for a personal work to chennai from my work place in middle east for a couple of days and thought of completing my medicals and pcc there.
> 
> ...


Super dubber shot is single day...... All set to go...

Check tomorrow for this message in ur application for medicals

Meeting the health requirement
Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter.


----------



## rkrishnaraj (Jun 27, 2014)

sivakumar s s said:


> Super dubber shot is single day...... All set to go...
> 
> Check tomorrow for this message in ur application for medicals
> 
> ...


I am waiting for this msg. Ill check tomorrow


----------



## rkrishnaraj (Jun 27, 2014)

rkrishnaraj said:


> I am waiting for this msg. Ill check tomorrow


I have received the following message in my immi account for both myself and my wife. 

Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter.

BUT

Still health section says."recommended" to attach document. I can't see any received text there. Is this normal. Am I missing something??


----------



## padmakarrao (Jul 21, 2014)

rkrishnaraj said:


> I have received the following message in my immi account for both myself and my wife. Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter. BUT Still health section says."recommended" to attach document. I can't see any received text there. Is this normal. Am I missing something??


It is normal dont worry, your medicals are done.


----------



## Rahulyash0038 (Jun 23, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

After going through hundreds of posts I am not able to find a case similar to mine and hence posting this post for your expert opinion. Before asking any questions let me explain my case.

*My Case:*
I and my spouse are currently working and living in Pune since last 6 months.Before this we were in Australia for about 2 years after marriage. My passport is showing my address of Ghaziabad and my wife's passport has her address as Thane. We both do not have our names on each others passport.Also, my wife did not change her name post marriage. As an address proof for Pune we have a registered rent agreement for 11 months, postpaid mobile bills are on my name but no other proof for my wife. In addition to above, my wife has an Aadhar card with a Thane address.

*Options:* 
We need to take a PCC and are exploring following options but are not sure which one will be the best.

First option is for my wife to apply for a PCC in Thane and I in Ghaziabad by making sure that we are showing our present and permanent addresses as same as per our individual passports. This will reduce the turn around time as a few posts suggest but might cause an issue as we are hiding facts.(not sure)

Second option is for both of us to apply for a PCC in Pune by giving our present address different from our permanent addresses. But after reading a few posts I got to know that this might cause an issue with the timelines and also may lead to rejection as Pune PSK needs my wife's name on my passport and vice versa before granting PCC.

Third option is for my wife to apply for a PCC in Thane and I in Pune as she has an Aadhar card on Thane address and I have sufficient proofs for Pune address. 

*Questions:*
- Which option is best with minimum chances of jeoparadising our PR ?
- Will the registered agreement suffice as an address proof even if its only for 11 months and not for an year ?

In case you can think of any other option please let us know.

Thanks,
Rahul


----------



## Rahulyash0038 (Jun 23, 2013)

*PCC confusion*



Rahulyash0038 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> After going through hundreds of posts I am not able to find a case similar to mine and hence posting this post for your expert opinion. Before asking any questions let me explain my case.
> 
> ...


Any idea... Anyone ??


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

Rahulyash0038 said:


> Any idea... Anyone ??


Dear Rahul,

yours is quite complex

In personal suggestion: Third option is best

please call to this number : *1800-258-1800* and get it clarify.



Pls update ur timeline in the signature to understand your position better


----------



## Raghavendra (Dec 10, 2014)

HI All,

I have booked an appointment for PCC in Bangalore, but I have got an appointment for after 45days.
Is there an alternative. What is ARN ?

Please let me know.

Thanks and Regards,
Raghavendra


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

Raghavendra said:


> HI All,
> 
> I have booked an appointment for PCC in Bangalore, but I have got an appointment for after 45days.
> Is there an alternative. What is ARN ?
> ...


*No need to worry. 

Just walk-in any day even tomorrow with this same ARN and will get your PCC in 2hours.*

[assuming your address is same as in passport. If diff. address it will get after 15 days with police verification. ]


----------



## Deep439 (Nov 9, 2013)

Anyone here who have taken pcc from ambala/chandigarh??Do we need to take appointment or we can directly walk in??

Plz share ur experience??

Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | IELTS : 7 7 7 7 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2014 | SA Results +ve : 6/6/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 15/12/2014 | Invitation : 19/12/2014 | Visa Lodged : 21/12/2014 | Medicals & PCC : ??


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

Deep439 said:


> Anyone here who have taken pcc from ambala/chandigarh??Do we need to take appointment or we can directly walk in??
> 
> Plz share ur experience??
> 
> Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | IELTS : 7 7 7 7 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2014 | SA Results +ve : 6/6/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 15/12/2014 | Invitation : 19/12/2014 | Visa Lodged : 21/12/2014 | Medicals & PCC : ??


Not to wait until others reply: Just call to this number hone:
* 1800-258-1800* and get it clarify.

*For either case you need fill your application online and get ARN number... all the best*


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

Deep439 said:


> Anyone here who have taken pcc from ambala/chandigarh??Do we need to take appointment or we can directly walk in??
> 
> Plz share ur experience??
> 
> Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | IELTS : 7 7 7 7 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2014 | SA Results +ve : 6/6/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 15/12/2014 | Invitation : 19/12/2014 | Visa Lodged : 21/12/2014 | Medicals & PCC : ??


Just saw ur signature......

All the best

Update ur status in the tracker..

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=29


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Deep439 said:


> Anyone here who have taken pcc from ambala/chandigarh??Do we need to take appointment or we can directly walk in??
> 
> Plz share ur experience??
> 
> Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | IELTS : 7 7 7 7 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2014 | SA Results +ve : 6/6/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 15/12/2014 | Invitation : 19/12/2014 | Visa Lodged : 21/12/2014 | Medicals & PCC : ??


Both options are there at ambala psk
No idea about chd call customer care for chd


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

sivakumar s s said:


> No need to worry.
> 
> Just walk-in any day even tomorrow with this same ARN and will get your PCC in 2hours.
> 
> [assuming your address is same as in passport. If diff. address it will get after 15 days with police verification. ]


If appointment is booked then walk in is not possible


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

XINGSINGH said:


> If appointment is booked then walk in is not possible


It depends on PSK. 

*PSK which supports walk-in with ARN will support this also.

When I booked, the date was 15 days ahead. 

After consulting in this thread, I walked with the same ARN on the next day and got PCC in 2hours.

*


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

sivakumar s s said:


> It depends on PSK.
> 
> PSK which supports walk-in with ARN will support this also.
> 
> ...


Due to illness I have to cancel my appointment and have spoken with customer care they said if u have paid fees via passport site then u can come only by appointment


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

XINGSINGH said:


> Due to illness I have to cancel my appointment and have spoken with customer care they said if u have paid fees via passport site then u can come only by appointment


It happens bcoz of PSK, As I said earlier, it depends on PSK


*PSK which supports walk-in with ARN will support this also.*

In Chennai, two Psk's accept rest wont.....


----------



## Ps14 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi All,

I applied my PCC from Mumbai and my spouse applied from Pune.

Would like to know if that can create any issue/confusion.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

Ps14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I applied my PCC from Mumbai and my spouse applied from Pune.
> 
> Would like to know if that can create any issue/confusion.



Generally No issue at all..

*

One Country one PCC..... Jai ho...


More details needed....
What about VISA application? In which address you had applied in that.

For safer side have you mentioned:
In FORM 80, if you/spouse mentioned your presence in Mumbai/Pune. Then there will not be any problem at all.

*

Update ur timeline in ur signature to understand you better


----------



## Ps14 (Jul 15, 2014)

sivakumar s s said:


> Generally No issue at all..
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Hi,

I have applied for 189... Case officer allocated and they have asked for form 1221 not the form 80. I have updated my address as Mumbai address.

Signature updated with the details


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

Ps14 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for 189... Case officer allocated and they have asked for form 1221 not the form 80. I have updated my address as Mumbai address.
> 
> Signature updated with the details


*No issue with PCC Go ahead....*

You would have received the golden mail on 19th Dec itself, if you have already done with ur medicals and PCC.

I guess you had not uploaded form 80... (*It is worth to fill Form 80*)

Nothing to worry about 1221 it is very simple than 80.....

Get it ready with all the stuffs as what CO requested. 

After two weeks, Contact them => All the best


----------



## Ps14 (Jul 15, 2014)

sivakumar s s said:


> *No issue with PCC Go ahead....*
> 
> You would have received the golden mail on 19th Dec itself, if you have already done with ur medicals and PCC.
> 
> ...


Hi Shiva,

thanks a lot.

My PCC is still in progress. Hopeful to get by next week


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

Ps14 said:


> Hi Shiva,
> 
> thanks a lot.
> 
> My PCC is still in progress. Hopeful to get by next week


*Dear Ps14,

So as soon as your PCC and medicals ready, Drop them a mail and later Given them a call suggesting that your documents are ok and anything required like that.

If we ask about status, they will simply say it is processing.

Hope to get Golden mail in next to next week.



*


----------



## Deep439 (Nov 9, 2013)

Hii all

I want to know if pre police verification is required for pcc, in that case how pcc is received ?
Do applicant have to visit psk again for receiving pcc or is it received by post??

Applicants with the pre police verification plz share ur experience.

Thanx in advance.

Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | IELTS : 7 7 7 7 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2014 | SA Results +ve : 6/6/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 15/12/2014 | Invitation : 19/12/2014 | Visa Lodged : 21/12/2014 | PCC : 29/12/2014 | Meds : ??


----------



## amar_gahir (Sep 14, 2011)

Deep439 said:


> Hii all
> 
> I want to know if pre police verification is required for pcc, in that case how pcc is received ?
> Do applicant have to visit psk again for receiving pcc or is it received by post??
> ...


Case 1: Present Address is same as Passport Address:

If police verification was done during passport issue(except Tatkal passports), then no police verification is required. you can get the PCC same day.

Case 2: If Passport and current address are different: Then you need to visit the PSK two times. But if you got PCC done for some other country in past 6 months, then you can get it same day even if the address is different. 


No, you need to collect the PCC. They don't courier it.


----------



## Deep439 (Nov 9, 2013)

XINGSINGH said:


> Is there police verification in ur case
> 
> When u got ur passport made


Its in my wife case.
Address is same but passport is just 1 month more older than 1 yr dats y.

Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | IELTS : 7 7 7 7 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2014 | SA Results +ve : 6/6/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 15/12/2014 | Invitation : 19/12/2014 | Visa Lodged : 21/12/2014 | PCC : 29/12/2014 | Meds : ??


----------



## Deep439 (Nov 9, 2013)

sivakumar s s said:


> Not to worry about years....
> 
> Just visit (your spouse) PSK with ARN and will get PCC is same day 2-3 hrs...
> 
> ...


I hav already visited and psk proposed pre police verification coz passport is more thn 12 mnths old.

I just want to cobfirm whether pcc have to taken personally or vll be received by post??

Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | IELTS : 7 7 7 7 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2014 | SA Results +ve : 6/6/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 15/12/2014 | Invitation : 19/12/2014 | Visa Lodged : 21/12/2014 | PCC : 29/12/2014 | Meds : ??


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

Deep439 said:


> I hav already visited and psk proposed pre police verification coz passport is more thn 12 mnths old.
> 
> I just want to cobfirm whether pcc have to taken personally or vll be received by post??
> 
> Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | IELTS : 7 7 7 7 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2014 | SA Results +ve : 6/6/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 15/12/2014 | Invitation : 19/12/2014 | Visa Lodged : 21/12/2014 | PCC : 29/12/2014 | Meds : ??


In-person only... It will not be received by post....

Also why pre police verification is required for PCC, as your address is same as in the passport? Mine is two year old passport and I got in 3 hrs on same day.

If psk ask for this then it will take atleast 15 days to get. You will be intimated by PSK to receive 

Which psk? Have your applied in online? http://passportindia.gov.in/


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

XINGSINGH said:


> Which psk u went.


ME...... In Chennai -Saligramam...

Walk in with ARN


----------



## Deep439 (Nov 9, 2013)

XINGSINGH said:


> Which psk u went.


Ambala

Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | IELTS : 7 7 7 7 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2014 | SA Results +ve : 6/6/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 15/12/2014 | Invitation : 19/12/2014 | Visa Lodged : 21/12/2014 | PCC : 29/12/2014 | Meds : ??


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Deep439 said:


> Ambala
> 
> Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | IELTS : 7 7 7 7 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2014 | SA Results +ve : 6/6/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 15/12/2014 | Invitation : 19/12/2014 | Visa Lodged : 21/12/2014 | PCC : 29/12/2014 | Meds : ??


Even I have to go there

I got my passport in oct 2013 and my wife's passport is before marriage. Will the ask for renewal of her passport


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

XINGSINGH said:


> Even I have to go there
> 
> I got my passport in oct 2013 and my wife's passport is before marriage. Will the ask for renewal of her passport


As backlog in this same thread,

Some reported that some psk's in gujarat and pune are asking to renew passport to adorse spouse name..


----------



## Raviinc (Aug 8, 2014)

Need some advise.
My passport address and current address is same issued at Bangalore.
Wife's passport issued at another state and address is that of her fathers house and also still has her maiden name.
Question is....
What documents for address proof is required? She has a letter from her company which is a limited company confirming the address and marriage certificate and no other address proof of our current address.
How long will it take to get the PCC? And can I walkin without appointment and also which PSK is advisable in Bangalore.
Thanks a lot.


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

Raviinc said:


> Need some advise.
> My passport address and current address is same issued at Bangalore.
> Wife's passport issued at another state and address is that of her fathers house and also still has her maiden name.
> Question is....
> ...


If ur wife is not added as a spouse then she needs a separate address proof. As far as the guidelines say, only the letter from a Public sector or govt. organisation is accepted. But it again depends upon the officer who verifies it at the counter. So try to talk in a diplomatic and pleasant manner. i've seen cases where they sometimes accept it.
I've read somewhere in this post that, to make things simple, just get ur PCCs as individual instead of husband and wife.
Also, if possible grab few more proofs such as 1 year bank statement or mobile postpaid bill etc. Few years back, I used those two to obtain my PCC from Blore.
In B'lore Lalbagh PCC is better or else try one near Intel office in ORR.
U don't need an appointment.. Just walk in with the ARN..


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

Raviinc said:


> Need some advise.
> My passport address and current address is same issued at Bangalore.
> Wife's passport issued at another state and address is that of her fathers house and also still has her maiden name.
> Question is....
> ...


Two options:

1. You both apply in Bangalore itself
You will get PCC on same day. Your wife PCC will be issued after police verification approx. 15 days will take. Need to visit PSK two times.
or

2. You apply in bangalore and let you wife can get it from same psk where she get the passport.
Both will be issued on the same day itself.


You can choose. 


To know psk with walkin in Bangalore =>louisam already provided...

IF need some other psk just find answer in this same thread itself.
Swaroop gave information about this.

Also visit passport india site.

all the best


----------



## Deep439 (Nov 9, 2013)

XINGSINGH said:


> Even I have to go there
> 
> I got my passport in oct 2013 and my wife's passport is before marriage. Will the ask for renewal of her passport


Yes they may ask for spouse name endorsed on the passport.
Also my wife's passport was made in nov,13 , just one month more than a year.Even than pre police verification has to be done.
Some psk ignore the passport dates and look for address and issue on that basis.
Can u please share ur signature.i asked u earlier also if u noted:-(

Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | IELTS : 7 7 7 7 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2014 | SA Results +ve : 6/6/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 15/12/2014 | Invitation : 19/12/2014 | Visa Lodged : 21/12/2014 | PCC : 29/12/2014 | Meds : ??


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Deep439 said:


> Yes they may ask for spouse name endorsed on the passport.
> Also my wife's passport was made in nov,13 , just one month more than a year.Even than pre police verification has to be done.
> Some psk ignore the passport dates and look for address and issue on that basis.
> Can u please share ur signature.i asked u earlier also if u noted:-(
> ...


Any idea about chandigarh.

I use this from mobile app so, don't know how to update signature


----------



## Deep439 (Nov 9, 2013)

XINGSINGH said:


> Any idea about chandigarh.
> 
> I use this from mobile app so, don't know how to update signature


I think it will be same for chandigarh also.

In app goto profile click on post/thread by the user.goto setings and update signature.

Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | IELTS : 7 7 7 7 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2014 | SA Results +ve : 6/6/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 15/12/2014 | Invitation : 19/12/2014 | Visa Lodged : 21/12/2014 | PCC : 29/12/2014 | Meds : ??


----------



## Raghavendra (Dec 10, 2014)

rkrishnaraj said:


> I have received the following message in my immi account for both myself and my wife.
> 
> Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter.
> 
> ...


HI,
Please let me know where do you see this message in the immiaccount. Is it against the Health tab, where the documents are uploaded.

Thanks


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

Hi All My Friends
Thanks a lot Siva & other friends

I didnt submit my EOI but doing all the small works well in advance to save time. I reserved for PCC on 5 Jan 2015 and without any hindrances and going to get my PCC and my sposue in this week. Yesterday i went to Chennai PSK and all went cool and they didnt ask/show any kind of invite/visa to get PCC

However, you cant do medicals without Visa Invite. I checked with the DIAC registered hospital, Chennai and they informed without visa invite they cant proceed to do Medical check-up

Hope this info will help others and you can save time. However, only constraint is PCC is valid only for 1 year so take wise step before doing any of these

Visa 189 | *ANZSCO Code:* 261313 |* ACS*: 05-Apr-14, Positive | *IELTS:* 17-may-14: L6.5,R6,W6,S6 | *Spouse ACS :* 28-Oct-2014, Positive | *Spouse IELTS *: 29 Jan 2015 | *EOI Submittion :* ?? Feb 2015 with 60 points | *Invite:* ??? | *Visa Lodged:* ??? | *Indian PCC*: 05-Jan-15


----------



## priyadarshnisubramanian (Sep 17, 2014)

Ktoda said:


> Hi All My Friends
> Thanks a lot Siva & other friends
> 
> I didnt submit my EOI but doing all the small works well in advance to save time. I reserved for PCC on 5 Jan 2015 and without any hindrances and going to get my PCC and my sposue in this week. Yesterday i went to Chennai PSK and all went cool and they didnt ask/show any kind of invite/visa to get PCC
> ...


Hi , 

May I know in your PCC issued is there a line stating 'XXXX ineligible for' pls check and tell as my police verification was clear and they issued the PCC still this line was a bit confusing in the doc issued.,

thanks
priya


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

Dear apollo hospital (Reception staff are not helpful) in chennai.

I too took from same place only. I didn't produced by VISA invitation.

*What u actually required is HAP ID?

You can generate HAPID for each applicant before or after VISA lodging.*

THanks & Regards
Siva




Ktoda said:


> Hi All My Friends
> Thanks a lot Siva & other friends
> 
> I didnt submit my EOI but doing all the small works well in advance to save time. I reserved for PCC on 5 Jan 2015 and without any hindrances and going to get my PCC and my sposue in this week. Yesterday i went to Chennai PSK and all went cool and they didnt ask/show any kind of invite/visa to get PCC
> ...


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

Raghavendra said:


> HI,
> Please let me know where do you see this message in the immiaccount. Is it against the Health tab, where the documents are uploaded.
> 
> Thanks



Below Under each applicant


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

priyadarshnisubramanian said:


> Hi ,
> 
> May I know in your PCC issued is there a line stating 'XXXX ineligible for' pls check and tell as my police verification was clear and they issued the PCC still this line was a bit confusing in the doc issued.,
> 
> ...


I too surprised infact shocked on seeing this message when i got....

If we read carefully, what they said is right......

Also many discuss this the forum....

No issue with this.... GO AHEad


----------



## viju_009 (Nov 25, 2014)

vishal182 said:


> Thanks a lot for detailed explanation..hopefully ours will not be too complex..fingers crossed..


Thank you for the detailed explanation.

Our Situation is... My wife is from bangalore, after wedding she has joined me in Chennai. Her address in passport still mentions bangalore, whilst we are applying for PCC from India.

In our case when we click on the next button, we are getting an error saying, the RPO in your passport Bangalore and Your requested RPO is Chennai. Both RPO has to be same. 

Please advise us what to do next?


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

viju_009 said:


> Thank you for the detailed explanation.
> 
> Our Situation is... My wife is from bangalore, after wedding she has joined me in Chennai. Her address in passport still mentions bangalore, whilst we are applying for PCC from India.
> 
> ...


Find the answer in the other thread:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-190-visa-applicants-7414.html#post6158866

All the best


----------



## viju_009 (Nov 25, 2014)

Thanks Siva. We have decided to go ahead with chennai RPO. Use the SBI joint Account statement as a proof for present address and along with the marriage certificate.

Will keep the forum posted about what happendx


----------



## Dipika (Jan 9, 2015)

viju_009 said:


> Thanks Siva. We have decided to go ahead with chennai RPO. Use the SBI joint Account statement as a proof for present address and along with the marriage certificate.
> 
> Will keep the forum posted about what happendx



We faced similar kind of issue during our PCC. I didn't change address in my passport post my marriage and also didn't endorse spouse in my passport. During PCC officials said I have to get my passport reissued with spouse endorsement.

Finally got my PCC done in single status

All the best for your PCC


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

Dipika said:


> We faced similar kind of issue during our PCC. I didn't change address in my passport post my marriage and also didn't endorse spouse in my passport. During PCC officials said I have to get my passport reissued with spouse endorsement.
> 
> Finally got my PCC done in single status
> 
> All the best for your PCC



You are so lucky Dipika to get PCC with out any delay. Hope you have taken it from Delhi. Even chennai, mumbai and big metros have any problem.

However, Ahmedabad, pune PSk's were not issuing the PCC without spouse name endorsement....
Some folks in this thread had suffered already.......


----------



## Dipika (Jan 9, 2015)

sivakumar s s said:


> You are so lucky Dipika to get PCC with out any delay. Hope you have taken it from Delhi. Even chennai, mumbai and big metros have any problem.
> 
> However, Ahmedabad, pune PSk's were not issuing the PCC without spouse name endorsement....
> Some folks in this thread had suffered already.......


Thanks..
yup we were in big trouble when Delhi PSK put on hold my PCC. 
Finally some of my friends gave me this great idea to get PCC done in single status. Since PCC doesn't mention your marital status , its just a testimony to your non-criminal record so we are not breaching any legal rule here


----------



## viju_009 (Nov 25, 2014)

Dipika said:


> We faced similar kind of issue during our PCC. I didn't change address in my passport post my marriage and also didn't endorse spouse in my passport. During PCC officials said I have to get my passport reissued with spouse endorsement.
> 
> Finally got my PCC done in single status
> 
> All the best for your PCC


As siva said. Your really lucky

Can you confirm if your passport address and present address is from different state.

In my wife's case, she is from bangalore and after marriage she has moved in to chennai.

Regards

Vijay


----------



## Dipika (Jan 9, 2015)

viju_009 said:


> As siva said. Your really lucky
> 
> Can you confirm if your passport address and present address is from different state.
> 
> ...


Passport and present address state is same as I am native of Delhi only, but my passport and present address is different. 
I got PCC done under my Passport address as on PCC there is no mention of address so no need to worry about different addresses.
Your case is a bit different as your wife switched states after marriage. Is it possible for you guys to get her PCC done under her passport address ?


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

sivakumar s s said:


> You are so lucky Dipika to get PCC with out any delay. Hope you have taken it from Delhi. Even chennai, mumbai and big metros have any problem.
> 
> However, Ahmedabad, pune PSk's were not issuing the PCC without spouse name endorsement....
> Some folks in this thread had suffered already.......


Same at Chandigarh and other PSK falling under it. I have to apply for renewal of my spouse passport and then will go for PCC


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

It is so frustrating that there is no consistency across the PSKs. It is not even possible to guide somebody based on your experience because that might be valid for another psk.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

louisam said:


> It is so frustrating that there is no consistency across the PSKs. It is not even possible to guide somebody based on your experience because that might be valid for another psk.



Yes, Because issuance of passport and PCC is under the discretion of Passport officer of RPO. 

In my opinion, It should be equal across entire country......


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

viju_009 said:


> As siva said. Your really lucky
> 
> Can you confirm if your passport address and present address is from different state.
> 
> ...



Dear Viju,

As Dipika's address is same as in passport, she got it without police verification.

But your spouse case is different. 

As I said earlier in other thread, If you need PCC quickly, she can take PCC from same psk where she got passport. Nothing to worry about application address etc...

If she had to get from chennai Psk, you will get it after 15-20 days after police verification...

All the best


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

sivakumar s s said:


> Yes, Because issuance of passport and PCC is under the discretion of Passport officer of RPO.
> 
> In my opinion, It should be equal across entire country.......


To add on this there is a huge backlog with police department and there is always communication gap between RPO and the local police authorities. This increases the time frame for issuing PCC.
Few things which we can do is identify the PSKs which are applicable for you. Some cases there would be more than one, like in cities. Go there once and try to figure out how the process works. So it would give you some idea about the ground work you require to do rather than having a last minute surprise. 

But there are few good things about these rules which could save you some headache later. Like having spouse name in passport helps in getting a child passport without much hassle. Based on my experience.


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear Viju,
> 
> As Dipika's address is same as in passport, she got it without police verification.
> 
> ...



Even if it is from same PSK, they won't issue it on same day if they don't have your earlier police verification report with them. Ideally they should have the record for the current passport. So try to make the use that, if available. Also it is upto the passport officer to take the decision of whether to have a verification or not. If the officer insist on verification try to persuade him / her citing job urgency or something important. If possible contact Bangalore RPO to see whether it possible to verify the record.


----------



## viju_009 (Nov 25, 2014)

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear Viju,
> 
> As Dipika's address is same as in passport, she got it without police verification.
> 
> ...


 Thanks Siva.

We have finally come down to 2 options now

1. We have created a new account on the passport page with bangalore as her RPO and given the same address are present address in the passport. We shall keep our fingers crossed if we get the PCC from bangalore itself.

2. Convert my individual account into joint account, transfer the account to the nearest branch and use that as proof to submit it in chennai RPO.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

louisam said:


> Even if it is from same PSK, they won't issue it on same day if they don't have your earlier police verification report with them. Ideally they should have the record for the current passport. So try to make the use that, if available. Also it is upto the passport officer to take the decision of whether to have a verification or not. If the officer insist on verification try to persuade him / her citing job urgency or something important. If possible contact Bangalore RPO to see whether it possible to verify the record.


Nowadays, Everything is easily maintained in online/database........

As we have File number mapped to passport, it is easy to track the police verification report which ease the work of officers at Section B and C at PSKs.

So, In most cases , if the address of existing passport and new PCC is same, will be issued in 2-3 hrs of time(provided police verification done at Passport issuance time).
Else will take time around 15 days after new police verification report.


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

priyadarshnisubramanian said:


> Hi ,
> 
> May I know in your PCC issued is there a line stating 'XXXX ineligible for' pls check and tell as my police verification was clear and they issued the PCC still this line was a bit confusing in the doc issued.,
> 
> ...


Hi Priya

Didn't get my PCC to my hand as my verification is still in progress (It seems). As soon as I got information on this will let you know


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear apollo hospital (Reception staff are not helpful) in chennai.
> 
> I too took from same place only. I didn't produced by VISA invitation.
> 
> ...


Hi Siva
True. May be my words are not correct. It should not be VISA invite, we should have lodged our Visa to proceed with Medicals. However, in my case I am going to submit my EOI in FEB 2015. Still lot to go

But Thanks a lot for sharing the information on HAP ID.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

Ktoda said:


> Hi Siva
> True. May be my words are not correct. It should not be VISA invite, we should have lodged our Visa to proceed with Medicals. However, in my case I am going to submit my EOI in FEB 2015. Still lot to go
> 
> But Thanks a lot for sharing the information on HAP ID.



Dear Ktoda,

It seems you are in process of PCC and Medicals before invite,

these links will be helpful to you

*medicals before Lodging VISA *
eMedical Client

*Clinics designated by IMMI*
India


One suggestion: Your first entry date will be depend on your oldest date of PCC/Medicals. So plan accordingly.....

ALL the best


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

Dipika said:


> Thanks..
> yup we were in big trouble when Delhi PSK put on hold my PCC.
> Finally some of my friends gave me this great idea to get PCC done in single status. Since PCC doesn't mention your marital status , its just a testimony to your non-criminal record so we are not breaching any legal rule here


Try to endorse spouse name in each other's passport.

Will be headache, when applying passport for children in near future.

All the best


----------



## arian10daddy (May 6, 2014)

In the PCC, they ask for 2 references that can vouch for your residence and whatever.
Do these references have to be like from your own locality/neighborhood? Can they be from maybe another locality 400-500 mtrs away from your house?
Weird question. but hey, an itch just needs to be scratched..


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

arian10daddy said:


> In the PCC, they ask for 2 references that can vouch for your residence and whatever.
> Do these references have to be like from your own locality/neighborhood? Can they be from maybe another locality 400-500 mtrs away from your house?
> Weird question. but hey, an itch just needs to be scratched..


Can be from neighborhood or any relatives or friends living in the city.

It is just a reference only.


----------



## arian10daddy (May 6, 2014)

sivakumar s s said:


> Can be from neighborhood or any relatives or friends living in the city.
> 
> It is just a reference only.


Cool... I applied for the PCC in Chandigarh yesterday, and got an appointment for tomorrow afternoon. In the mean time, I got through the medicals today.
My address in the passport and the actual current address are different, so I guess it's going to take another 15 days for my verification to be done. People with my timelines have started getting direct grants. Maybe I'll have a CO allocated first, and then further processing as PCC won't be as quick. Plus, the medical results won't be uploaded until the coming Monday or Tuesday. Just keeping my hopes of a direct grant alive and :fingerscrossed:...


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

arian10daddy said:


> Cool... I applied for the PCC in Chandigarh yesterday, and got an appointment for tomorrow afternoon. In the mean time, I got through the medicals today.
> My address in the passport and the actual current address are different, so I guess it's going to take another 15 days for my verification to be done. People with my timelines have started getting direct grants. Maybe I'll have a CO allocated first, and then further processing as PCC won't be as quick. Plus, the medical results won't be uploaded until the coming Monday or Tuesday. Just keeping my hopes of a direct grant alive and :fingerscrossed:...


Hi,

Some times if have luck based on the Permanent address, you may get it on same day even. but its rare.......

Also, Medical result will uploaded on same day or within 2 days...

Do Check your immi account under your application for this message "Medical has been finalized for this applicant".
Which means your medicals results has successfully uploaded by Clinic.

All the best for you PCC and to get quick GRANT


----------



## arian10daddy (May 6, 2014)

sivakumar s s said:


> Hi,
> 
> Some times if have luck based on the Permanent address, you may get it on same day even. but its rare.......
> 
> ...


My pcc case is such that I've been living at current address since 2007, but had gone out to another city for a certain period. That said, my family continued to stay at the same residence. Now I'm back to that old address.
Lets hope they consider this as a straight forward case. Like I said :fingerscrossed:


----------



## rishisuri (Aug 18, 2014)

arian10daddy said:


> My pcc case is such that I've been living at current address since 2007, but had gone out to another city for a certain period. That said, my family continued to stay at the same residence. Now I'm back to that old address.
> Lets hope they consider this as a straight forward case. Like I said :fingerscrossed:


Just don't mention about the stay for short period of time. Even to your neighbors request them not to state that as well.


----------



## arian10daddy (May 6, 2014)

rishisuri said:


> Just don't mention about the stay for short period of time. Even to your neighbors request them not to state that as well.


My short period out of my hometown was the period where I had to get my passport renewed with my "outside hometown" address. 
In short, I used to live at address A, moved to address B, for a certain period, got my passport renewed with address B, and I'm again back to address A now with my family.
So my address on passport is different from my current address... anyways, lets hope all comes out well in the end.


----------



## rahulb (May 9, 2014)

Hi Guys,

One quick question - what is the validity for PCC and Medical ? The reason I am asking is my wife is pregnant and her EDD is 1-May-15. I got CO assigned last week so shall I do the PCC and Medical now or wait till baby's born. I dont want to be in situation where I have to go through these again  as they might expired.

Thanks


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

rahulb said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> One quick question - what is the validity for PCC and Medical ? The reason I am asking is my wife is pregnant and her EDD is 1-May-15. I got CO assigned last week so shall I do the PCC and Medical now or wait till baby's born. I dont want to be in situation where I have to go through these again  as they might expired.
> 
> Thanks


Both are valid for one year. Inform CO that you are expecting baby by May. He will give you ample time.


----------



## rahulb (May 9, 2014)

XINGSINGH said:


> Both are valid for one year. Inform CO that you are expecting baby by May. He will give you ample time.


Thanks, I did some googling meanwhile and .... As per Passport Seva, Ministry of External Affairs, Government of India it is approximately 6 months.

Q68:	What is the validity of Police Clearance Certificate (PCC)?
A:	There is no validity specified for PCC. PCC is not exactly a Passport Service. PCC is a requirement of foreign govts for grant of immigration/ work/residence/family visa/permit.. Generally it is considered valid for six month


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

rahulb said:


> Thanks, I did some googling meanwhile and .... As per Passport Seva, Ministry of External Affairs, Government of India it is approximately 6 months.
> 
> Q68:	What is the validity of Police Clearance Certificate (PCC)?
> A:	There is no validity specified for PCC. PCC is not exactly a Passport Service. PCC is a requirement of foreign govts for grant of immigration/ work/residence/family visa/permit.. Generally it is considered valid for six month


Your Initial entry date to Australia post visa grant will be 1 year from your PCC or Medicals which ever is earlier


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

rahulb said:


> Thanks, I did some googling meanwhile and .... As per Passport Seva, Ministry of External Affairs, Government of India it is approximately 6 months.
> 
> Q68:	What is the validity of Police Clearance Certificate (PCC)?
> A:	There is no validity specified for PCC. PCC is not exactly a Passport Service. PCC is a requirement of foreign govts for grant of immigration/ work/residence/family visa/permit.. Generally it is considered valid for six month


Dear, 

Already as suggested by XingSingh is your PCC and Medicals is valid for one year for your OZ visa process.

Though PCC and MEdicals may be valid for many years........., But according to VISA process, your INitial/ first entry date is based on oldest MEDICAL /PCC.

It is better for you to extend some time as your are expecting baby... In that case you all have to do new Medicals including the new born baby and PCC for you and your spouse..

If you take new medicals and PCC, your IED will be extended else not.

All the best


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

rahulb said:


> Thanks, I did some googling meanwhile and .... As per Passport Seva, Ministry of External Affairs, Government of India it is approximately 6 months.
> 
> Q68:	What is the validity of Police Clearance Certificate (PCC)?
> A:	There is no validity specified for PCC. PCC is not exactly a Passport Service. PCC is a requirement of foreign govts for grant of immigration/ work/residence/family visa/permit.. Generally it is considered valid for six month


Dear rahulb,

THough it is not mentioned in passport india site....

BUT for IMMI it is 12 months only.

How long is my police clearance valid for?


----------



## rahulb (May 9, 2014)

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear,
> 
> Already as suggested by XingSingh is your PCC and Medicals is valid for one year for your OZ visa process.
> 
> ...


I thought IED is based on the VISA grant date rather than PCC/Medical date. I mean if I do PCC in Jan-15 and VISA will be granted to me in May-15 so I have to have enter into AUS at least once on or before Jan-16 or May-16??


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

It is always based on PCC/Med. So in this scenario, it is Jan 16.

Observe the timelines of the people who got grant. You can notice that, it is all based on either PCC or Med whichever is earlier.


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

It is based on both. 

All need to enter before initial entry date. Not necessarily together, but all the visa holders have to complete the initial entry before the date mentioned.

If a person misses the initial entry, then that person loses his/her PR. But others who have done it can keep it.


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

Hi Siva & Other friends

I applied my PCC on 5-Jan-2015 and I got a message today to collect my PCC at PSK. But I am not available at my location currently at my native place. Can I collect my PCC after a week time ? 

With in How many days I have to collect my PCC ? don't know why PCC took 1 month time. However it benefits me as I still didn't submit my EOI  

The toll-free number of PSK is not much helpful and not answered promptly

Regards


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

Ktoda said:


> Hi Siva & Other friends
> 
> I applied my PCC on 5-Jan-2015 and I got a message today to collect my PCC at PSK. But I am not available at my location currently at my native place. Can I collect my PCC after a week time ?
> 
> ...


Dear,

It may be delayed because of police verification....

To collect your PCC, you can use the same ARN and book a date of appointment.

Or you can show the message(sms) and do walk-n with same psk (some psk need appointment letter where some are allowing)


I guess there will not be any restriction to collect it within the time (Unless they provide a fixed time to collect)


All the best dear and go with your original passport as well. They will do stamping on your passport.


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks a lot Siva for sharing the information.


----------



## cprogramer84 (Feb 7, 2014)

Hello All,

I had registered for PCC in India on 3rd Dec and had scheduled for 10th Dec 2014,
I postponed that appointment and from January I am not able to see my application in the saved application, neither i am able to schedule a new appointment. I called up the customer care so many time and the agent after hearing my query is hanging up and not providing me any solution.

Is any one facing the same issue?


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

cprogramer84 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I had registered for PCC in India on 3rd Dec and had scheduled for 10th Dec 2014,
> I postponed that appointment and from January I am not able to see my application in the saved application, neither i am able to schedule a new appointment. I called up the customer care so many time and the agent after hearing my query is hanging up and not providing me any solution.
> ...


Have you paid the fees or not ?

Do have your ARN with you.


----------



## cprogramer84 (Feb 7, 2014)

Yes, I had paid the fees online. called up Customer care so many times, they just hang up on my phone or put me on hold and force me to hang up.





sivakumar s s said:


> Have you paid the fees or not ?
> 
> Do have your ARN with you.


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

Need suggestion : 

I don want mine or my wife's passport to be renewed with spouse name and still would like to continue with pcc from passport issuance place although we are staying in different state.

Will it be fine if we state ourselves single(else i read in thread passport officers request to get updated passport with spouse name) and get pcc be issued from our native state ? 
Will CO accept that ? 

I believe pcc does not have that much of detail, is it so ?

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

PCC will not have any such details. You can take it individually.


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

louisam said:


> PCC will not have any such details. You can take it individually.


Thanks mate..
As we are going with our original address as mentioned in passport, should we expect to get pcc pretty soon, may be in a day or two ? 

I am asking as i need to plan our travel accordingly.

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

piyush1132003 said:


> Thanks mate..
> As we are going with our original address as mentioned in passport, should we expect to get pcc pretty soon, may be in a day or two ?
> 
> I am asking as i need to plan our travel accordingly.
> ...


Yeah if address is same for both existing PASSPORT and new PCC

Then will get it in 2-3 hours on the same day. 

They will do stamping on your passport about the issuance of pcc


All the best


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

sivakumar s s said:


> Yeah if address is same for both existing PASSPORT and new PCC
> 
> Then will get it in 2-3 hours on the same day.
> 
> ...


Which is your psk. Every Psk has own set of rules


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

XINGSINGH said:


> Which is your psk. Every Psk has own set of rules


Me @ CHennai - Saligramam PSK. 

Even Swaroop @ Bangalore

and many in the back log of the thread.

Most of the PSK will issue PCC on the same day.(some psk are exceptional as depends on passport authority) Provided address should be same.

If different, will take 15-30 days depends on the speed of Police verification. Later you will be intimated to visit PCC. So need to book an another appointment with same ARN (No fees) to visit psk and collect it in hand.

Some PSK's will allow without appointment for collection.


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

sivakumar s s said:


> Yeah if address is same for both existing PASSPORT and new PCC
> 
> Then will get it in 2-3 hours on the same day.
> 
> ...


Good to hear that i can get it within same day, Dint know that...

Pcc is some separate paper ? or do they put stamp on passport and thats all ?

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

piyush1132003 said:


> Good to hear that i can get it within same day, Dint know that...
> 
> Pcc is some separate paper ? or do they put stamp on passport and thats all ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


You will get a PCC letter and a stamp in the passport.


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

sevnik0202 said:


> You will get a PCC letter and a stamp in the passport.


And i will get both of them from PSK ?

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## cprogramer84 (Feb 7, 2014)

*any clues*

hello all,
I have the ARN, and payments have been made, but my application is not visible on the passportindia.gov.in website. Kindly advise what should i do, i called up the tool free number they are not able to help and hang up my call? what should I do?



cprogramer84 said:


> Yes, I had paid the fees online. called up Customer care so many times, they just hang up on my phone or put me on hold and force me to hang up.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

cprogramer84 said:


> hello all,
> I have the ARN, and payments have been made, but my application is not visible on the passportindia.gov.in website. Kindly advise what should i do, i called up the tool free number they are not able to help and hang up my call? what should I do?


If you have any print out of ARN, Visit near by PSK and report this.....

Some psk allow WAlkin with ARN


----------



## deeparashmin (Dec 21, 2014)

Hi folks,

I submitted my VISA application on 29th Jan'15. As a next stage i have applied for PCC. As i am married my passport address and my current address is different. My agent asked me to apply as a single and not married status with the new address and show them the supporting documents. As supporting docs i have my passbook but that of ICICI Bank and not any PSU bank and Adhaar card change of address acknowledgement receipt (New card yet to come). Will this work?
People who have done their PCC please share their experience in what are the questions that the officials ask and the process further.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

deeparashmin said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I submitted my VISA application on 29th Jan'15. As a next stage i have applied for PCC. As i am married my passport address and my current address is different. My agent asked me to apply as a single and not married status with the new address and show them the supporting documents. As supporting docs i have my passbook but that of ICICI Bank and not any PSU bank and Adhaar card change of address acknowledgement receipt (New card yet to come). Will this work?
> People who have done their PCC please share their experience in what are the questions that the officials ask and the process further.


Choice is yours:

As said by your agent, you can ahead with his words as PCC will not have information about marital status. 
If address is same in Passport and pcc, you will get PCC is same day....(2hours)

Another option endorsed your spouse name and get PCC simultaneously. You will get in 15 days after police verification. 

But try to endorse your spouse name in future because when applying for your child, it will be easy.

I hope you guys have a plan to make your kid as OZ citizen by birth.


----------



## deeparashmin (Dec 21, 2014)

Guys getting PCC is the simplest of all. Though married i filled the application as single and went to the psk - malad (Mumbai) on the appointment date. 
There are 4 stages:
1. At the counter : Frisking and checking of your appointment letter (to be supported by Original Passport and if asked any other address proof. In my case i showed them my Adhaar card that has the same address that of in the passport). The guys in the counter will guide with the next counter numbers.
2. With Malad PSK it was counter 3,4,5. In this counter they will take your appointment letter and self attested passport photo copy of 1st and the last page and issue a token sheet. The token sheet will contain the token number. Now proceed further to Stage A.
3. There are 3 stages to be completed now. Stage A, B and C. 
4. Counter number, stage against your Token number will get displayed in a LCD terminal. Go to that counter (Stage A). A person will take your photo and scan you finger prints and check your passport. He will create a file booklet which needs to be submitted in Stage B.
5. Again view the LCD for the counter number that will get displayed against your token number. In stage B, submit the file booklet to the person on the counter and he verifies the documents and asks you yo sign. Thats all. Proceed for Stage C; the final stage.
6. Again view the LCD to know which counter.
7. Here the personnel again verifies the booklet and keeps the booklet with himself. He puts some stamp on your passport and also issues the letter that contains your photo. 

Thats all happened for me. I got my PCC today in half an hr.



2.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

Appi said:


> Can anybody tell the procedure to get PCC from INDIA while u are working abroad presently in some other country? I need to get PCC done for moving to Australia and I am currently working in Dubai.


You need to contact HIGH commission of INDia in UAE.

India

Additional information

Relevant document: ‘Police Clearance Certificate’.
Citizens: Apply in person to the Regional Passport Office.
Resident non-citizens: Apply in person to the Ministry of Home Affairs of your state of residence in India.
Non-resident citizens: Apply to the nearest Indian High Commission, Consulate or Embassy in your country of residence.
Non-resident non-citizens: 
If you are applying in Australia, visit VFS Global.

If you are in another country, apply in writing to the nearest Indian High Commission or Embassy in your country of residence.

The application must include the length of your stay in India, your address in India, your personal particulars and the reason for requiring the certificate.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

Appi said:


> Thnkx fr d info...
> 
> So does it mean that I can obtain PCC for UAE from UAE Govt and PCC for INDIA from Indian embassy in UAE ?


Exactly dear APPI


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

deeparashmin said:


> Guys getting PCC is the simplest of all. Though married i filled the application as single and went to the psk - malad (Mumbai) on the appointment date.
> There are 4 stages:
> 1. At the counter : Frisking and checking of your appointment letter (to be supported by Original Passport and if asked any other address proof. In my case i showed them my Adhaar card that has the same address that of in the passport). The guys in the counter will guide with the next counter numbers.
> 2. With Malad PSK it was counter 3,4,5. In this counter they will take your appointment letter and self attested passport photo copy of 1st and the last page and issue a token sheet. The token sheet will contain the token number. Now proceed further to Stage A.
> ...


Good job for all the details about the PCC.


Try to endorse you spouse in your passport in near future.... which could ease for getting passport for your kids....


----------



## deeparashmin (Dec 21, 2014)

Thanks Sivakumar. Will surely get it done.


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

sivakumar s s said:


> Good job for all the details about the PCC.
> 
> Try to endorse you spouse in your passport in near future.... which could ease for getting passport for your kids....


Marriage cert alone will not work ? 

Not sure if we endorse spouse name...then does it mean...change of passport too ?

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## jyothi318 (Feb 2, 2015)

Has anyone received PCC from Hyderabad, India. If yes, please let me know the procedure.

My husband had his passport renewed and so has my name (with the changed surname post marriage) added in his new passport. However, as i haven't renewed my passport i have my passport with original name. Will this be an issue?
Please clarify.


----------



## psuresh0207 (Jul 9, 2013)

jyothi318 said:


> Has anyone received PCC from Hyderabad, India. If yes, please let me know the procedure.
> 
> My husband had his passport renewed and so has my name (with the changed surname post marriage) added in his new passport. However, as i haven't renewed my passport i have my passport with original name. Will this be an issue?
> Please clarify.


That shouldnot be an issue Jyothi. My case is similar as I had my wife's name in my passport and my name was not there in hers and we both got the PCCs. The only problem I faced was my wife didn't had any address proof on her name other than that everything was smooth. 

P.S: I applied in Bangalore and as per the rules it should be the same in Hyd as well.

-Suresh.


----------



## jyothi318 (Feb 2, 2015)

That sounds good. Thanks for the clarification Suresh.


----------



## jyothi318 (Feb 2, 2015)

Thanks sounds good. Thanks Suresh.

One more question. Do i have to book an appointment, pay online in PSK and go there with all the required documents? I do not need to got to my local police station for PCC doc right? Please confirm.


----------



## psuresh0207 (Jul 9, 2013)

jyothi318 said:


> Thanks sounds good. Thanks Suresh.
> 
> One more question. Do i have to book an appointment, pay online in PSK and go there with all the required documents? I do not need to got to my local police station for PCC doc right? Please confirm.


You just have to fill the application form online, submit and take printout and walkin between 9:30 and 11 the next day. You can pay the amount there directly. After that it will go to your area police station if required. Once it is cleared there(bribe . ) then you will have to go and collect it from the PSK once you get the sms to collect. 

This is just the brief process involved for the PCC....(in Bangalore PSK)

-Suresh.


----------



## viju_009 (Nov 25, 2014)

Hello All

I had applied for uk police clearance and I got a a email from them seeking clarification. When I was in uk I committed a traffic offence of over speeding and I was asked pay a fine for 250 gbp, And the code was closed in 2009.

Am anxious if this will be recorded in the pcc given by uk. Even if it does will it have a effect on the co decision for grant. 

Can any one share if this would be an issue and also the co has not asked for uk pcc. My agent assumed that he will ask for one since I lived there for 11 months and advised me to apply. Am thinking of not uploading the uk pcc and just upload Indian pcc and provide uk pcc only if its asked. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Appi (Jan 10, 2015)

sivakumar s s said:


> You need to contact HIGH commission of INDia in UAE.
> 
> 
> Additional information
> ...


Thanks for the important piece for information dear. .. 

Would like to ask how do we get to know that from where we have to get the medical done ?? Are there specific authorised medical centres ?? Any list for UAE ??
Also what tests are included in the medical? ?


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

Appi said:


> Thanks for the important piece for information dear. ..
> 
> Would like to ask how do we get to know that from where we have to get the medical done ?? Are there specific authorized medical centres ?? Any list for UAE ??
> Also what tests are included in the medical? ?


Once your medical results was uploaded by the clinic in their eclient application to the DIBP, in one or 2 days you will get a message like this: "Health has been finalized for this applicant......"

check this list here for clinic in uae:

At Dubai

Dubai London Clinic - Garhound Branch
Dubai London Clinic - Jumeirah Branch

all details regarding UAE please find here
United Arab Emirates


----------



## Appi (Jan 10, 2015)

sivakumar s s said:


> Once your medical results was uploaded by the clinic in their eclient application to the DIBP, in one or 2 days you will get a message like this: "Health has been finalized for this applicant......"
> 
> check this list here for clinic in uae:
> 
> ...


Thanku so much


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

normally, the medical examination includes chest xray, doctor check up and hiv test..


----------



## viju_009 (Nov 25, 2014)

Guys just completed our Indian pcc. Very straightforward process. Booked the appointment visited the ppk and went through the process and got the pcc in 1 hour. 

We were a bit anxious for my wife as her passport address was Bangalore, but with gods grace she also got it in 1 hour. 

It's time we start trusting our passport kendra services. We are on par with any international body


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

viju_009 said:


> Guys just completed our Indian pcc. Very straightforward process. Booked the appointment visited the ppk and went through the process and got the pcc in 1 hour.
> 
> We were a bit anxious for my wife as her passport address was Bangalore, but with gods grace she also got it in 1 hour.
> 
> It's time we start trusting our passport kendra services. We are on par with any international body


Good to hear this glad new dear viju,

This is one I told you about a month back.... 

Chennai Psk's always rock......


----------



## viju_009 (Nov 25, 2014)

sivakumar s s said:


> Good to hear this glad new dear viju,
> 
> This is one I told you about a month back....
> 
> Chennai Psk's always rock......


yes. thanks a lot. Followed your guidance


----------



## khanmujeebin (Mar 4, 2014)

sivakumar s s said:


> Choice is yours:
> 
> As said by your agent, you can ahead with his words as PCC will not have information about marital status.
> If address is same in Passport and pcc, you will get PCC is same day....(2hours)
> ...


Hi Mate , Just a query on the above suggestion , I am way far from the PCC as currently waiting for the invitation form NSW . I am married and my son is 3 months old . I have similar situation i mean my wife name is not endorse in my passport similarly as for wife . Do DIDP ask to do the PCC for 3 months old kid as well . If yes what is the way out . If we both do the PCC as individual as single will that works ? In that case how we will do the PCC our kid .


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

khanmujeebin said:


> Hi Mate , Just a query on the above suggestion , I am way far from the PCC as currently waiting for the invitation form NSW . I am married and my son is 3 months old . I have similar situation i mean my wife name is not endorse in my passport similarly as for wife . Do DIDP ask to do the PCC for 3 months old kid as well . If yes what is the way out . If we both do the PCC as individual as single will that works ? In that case how we will do the PCC our kid .


no worries dear all the best

PCC is for adults not for kids....

Generally those who had stayed in any country for more than 1 year from 16 years of age, then PCC is applicable.


----------



## khanmujeebin (Mar 4, 2014)

sivakumar s s said:


> no worries dear all the best
> 
> PCC is for adults not for kids....
> 
> Generally those who had stayed in any country for more than 1 year from 16 years of age, then PCC is applicable.


so you suggest PCC as singles would do for both of us .


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

khanmujeebin said:


> so you suggest PCC as singles would do for both of us .


Yes for each applicant you and your spouse.


----------



## khanmujeebin (Mar 4, 2014)

sivakumar s s said:


> Yes for each applicant you and your spouse.


Thank you Dude . Appreciated
Hope it goes smooth with Delhi PKK


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

khanmujeebin said:


> Thank you Dude . Appreciated
> Hope it goes smooth with Delhi PKK


Delhi rocks......

Find more information : passportindia.gov.in


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

Hi Siva and other friends Guys
Submitted my EOI today

Please reply me with your inputs what to do after submitting EOI,,,!!! any precautionary steps, advises are much helpful

Visa 189 | ANZSCO_Code: 261313 | ACS: 05-Apr-14, Positive | IELTS: 17-may-14: L6.5,R6,W6,S6 | Spouse ACS : 28-Oct-2014, Positive | Spouse IELTS : 29 Jan 2015 : L6.5,R7,W6,S6.5 | EOI Submitted : 15 Feb 2015 with 60 points | Invite: ??? | Visa Lodged: ??? | PCC: 02-Feb-15


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

Ktoda said:


> Hi Siva and other friends Guys
> Submitted my EOI today
> 
> Please reply me with your inputs what to do after submitting EOI,,,!!! any precautionary steps, advises are much helpful
> ...



Hi Ktoda,

Nice to hear.....

Get ready with your documents and funds.......
Also start filling form 80.

All the best dear

Update your timelines in the signature.... Quick links=> Edit signature


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

sivakumar s s said:


> Hi Ktoda,
> 
> Nice to hear.....
> 
> ...



Hi Siva

Thank you for all the information shared.

Moreover, when I submitted my EOI I didn't get automated notification from Skill Select as "Your EOI is Submitted" instead I can see "View EOI", "Your Points Break Down" in pdf and status as "Submitted".

Is this ok..!! do you guys received any mail in your Inbox after submission


----------



## shorefisher (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi,

My daughter is 9 months old. Can you please let me know if medical needs to be done for the kid as well? 

Please shed some info on this if you have some information?

Thanks!


----------



## pc101 (Dec 17, 2014)

Ktoda said:


> Hi Siva
> 
> Thank you for all the information shared.
> 
> ...


In skillselect, check the correspondence tab. You might see a correspondence saying EOI submitted successfully. Even I never received an email. Also check the "Status" in the top-right corner after logging into skillselect, it should show "Submitted".


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

pc101 said:


> In skillselect, check the correspondence tab. You might see a correspondence saying EOI submitted successfully. Even I never received an email. Also check the "Status" in the top-right corner after logging into skillselect, it should show "Submitted".


Yes. I can see the status as "Submitted" in the Correspondence tab.
Thank you for sharing the information


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

Ktoda said:


> Yes. I can see the status as "Submitted" in the Correspondence tab.
> Thank you for sharing the information


yeah Pc101 is right,

I dont remember, I received a mail from skill select at time of submission.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

shorefisher said:


> Hi,
> 
> My daughter is 9 months old. Can you please let me know if medical needs to be done for the kid as well?
> 
> ...


*Yes dear,

kids too need medicals, But physical verification alone no blood test and urine test.

As your are bangalore : Fortis hospital*


Elbit Medical Diagnostics Ltd

Summary

Medical and Radiology examinations

Street address

1 and 1/2, Indian Express Building
Queens Road,
Bangalore 560001

Telephone

+91 80 2286 0365
+91 80 2286 0761
+91 80 2286 0768
+91 80 2286 9105
+91 80 4057 0000

Fax

+91 0 80 4057 0099

Additional information

Doctor(s):
Dr Susan Abraham 
Dr Santosh Chandy


Fortis Hospital Bangalore

Summary

Medical and Radiology examinations

Street address

154/9 Bannerghatta Rd
Opp IIM-B​
Bangalore 560076

Telephone

+91 80 6621 4444

Fax

+91 80 6621 4242

Additional information

Doctor(s):
Dr Nalini Prakash
Dr Shalini Joshi
Dr Girikumar Venati
Dr Jayasree Kailasam


----------



## shorefisher (Nov 11, 2014)

Thanks sivakumar, and also does it mean no xray as well? as I dont want kids to undergo harmful radition....thanks


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

shorefisher said:


> Hi,
> 
> My daughter is 9 months old. Can you please let me know if medical needs to be done for the kid as well?
> 
> ...


Yes its a general checkup for minors.


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

shorefisher said:


> Thanks sivakumar, and also does it mean no xray as well? as I dont want kids to undergo harmful radition....thanks


No xray for minors.


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

sevnik0202 said:


> No xray for minors.


Only consultation


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

XINGSINGH said:


> Only consultation


*Especially Consultation fees*.......lol.

:juggle:

They also check weight for babies.

For kids weight, height, chat with doctor.....

sometimes takes urine sample as well mostly kids above 5 years...


----------



## harshaldesai (Apr 2, 2013)

shorefisher said:


> Hi,
> 
> My daughter is 9 months old. Can you please let me know if medical needs to be done for the kid as well?
> 
> ...


Hi,

When we went for our medicals my daughter was 4.5 months old. Its mandatory for the Dr to see the infant. They check the baby for any disorders. Also pls ensure you carry each and every relevant document related to the baby. Be it discharge report, birth certi, etc. You never know what the Dr wants to see.
And as pointed out by others, no xray nothing. 

We had pre booked the appointment t and hence the process went smooth. For the Dr to be able to inspect the baby the child has to be awake and calm. Which was a challenge for us as my daughter was calm only when she was sleep .

Finally the golden moment came when she was awake and calm and Dr did the needful. 

All the best with your process and as an advise, take along a family member who can look after the baby in case you both need to attend to Dr or sort any documents. What we did was once baby's check up etc was done, we sent her home and we took care of the remainder process. 

Regards,


----------



## shorefisher (Nov 11, 2014)

Thank you so much for your detailed information!


----------



## viju_009 (Nov 25, 2014)

Dear All,

Can I make changes to the application form which I have already submitted? I just got my UK PCC and in that they have considered a traffic offence ( over speeding) as criminal offence. I would like to mention that in the application form. But I have already submitted the form , front loaded all the documents and paid the fees as well.

My agent is of the opinion that since I stayed in UK for only 11 months, there is a possibility that the case officer might not even ask me for a UK PCC. So he said we shall wait and then respond.
My concern is since i did no t disclose this in the first instance, will it affect the visa processing and also my reputation.

pls suggest


----------



## deepslas (May 26, 2014)

Hello guys,
Today i uploaded my pcc for my visa. However, there were two options one for overseas-national and second overseas-state/local
I selected the first one overseas-national and uploaded my document
but now i am in doubt 
could any one tell me if i have selected the right option?
and if it is not the right option what should i need to do ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

Hi Guys, 
We have submitted PCC application at Ahmedabad, Gujarat PSK on 24th Feb, and we have yet to got the call from our police station for police verification. 

Yes, i went there and asked whether my application received or not. Without checking register or anything the guy said, yet to received. He said once you get call from our end, than come.

Is this delay is normal ?


----------



## gurumurthal (Oct 7, 2013)

Realhuman said:


> Hi Guys,
> We have submitted PCC application at Ahmedabad, Gujarat PSK on 24th Feb, and we have yet to got the call from our police station for police verification.
> 
> Yes, i went there and asked whether my application received or not. Without checking register or anything the guy said, yet to received. He said once you get call from our end, than come.
> ...


You should enquire at your local police station about the PCC because it would be routed through them. Once your PCC application is finalized you would get an SMS and then you can collect the PCC from PSK.


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

What is the usual time to get PCC ? 
3 weeks ?

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## JonDoe (Jul 17, 2014)

piyush1132003 said:


> What is the usual time to get PCC ?
> 3 weeks ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


If you have the passport with the local address it can be the same day at PSK.


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

JonDoe said:


> If you have the passport with the local address it can be the same day at PSK.


No, I dont have passport of local address, so do expect time, how much it should take ? 

Does rental agreement should suffice as local address proof, what are the other options otherwise ?

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

JonDoe said:


> If you have the passport with the local address it can be the same day at PSK.


Hi JonDoe, 
Not necessary, our passports have our current local address only...still we are waiting...

Its all depend on PSK to PSK.....


----------



## pratik2077 (Feb 11, 2015)

Hi,

I am secondary applicant and my wife is primary applicant in 189 visa process.

I have enroll my wife name in my passport but same thing not done in my wife passport yet.And I am planing to apply for PCC.

My query is can we put status as married or single in my wife PCC process ?

Please share your experience.

-pratik


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

pratik2077 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am secondary applicant and my wife is primary applicant in 189 visa process.
> 
> ...


Single.

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## pratik2077 (Feb 11, 2015)

piyush1132003 said:


> pratik2077 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Thanks Piyush.

If we process PCC with single status, Possible that I get PCC straight forward but DIBP allowed that PCC with status of single ?

-pratik


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

pratik2077 said:


> Thanks Piyush.
> 
> If we process PCC with single status, Possible that I get PCC straight forward but DIBP allowed that PCC with status of single ?
> 
> -pratik


In PCC, there is no mention about our status of single or married.

In fact, lots of people here in India actually apply for PCC as single instead of married(ofcourse talking about married people) just to avoid extra round of pain in bureaucracy and getting their spouse name changed in Passport.

Search in the forum itself about PCC, gi through that and you should be fine.

Here, one is not hiding any fact, PCC is always meant for police verification of individuals and that is what DIBP need

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## Mumbai2Aus (Oct 21, 2014)

Hi All,


My wife and I are currently living in Mumbai and planning to go to our native place PSK (Cochin) to get PCC as 'single' as both of us took passport before marriage. Both our passports have permanent address of Cochin and so, hoping to get PCC on same day.

My wife is applying as dependent for PR. Does the PSK require letter from DIBP to issue PCC? If this is so, will they not come to know that we are married and ask us to add spouse in passport?

Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Awin


----------



## agoyal (Feb 1, 2015)

Hello frnds

One query regarding pcc

Me and my wife are staying in gurgaon for last 5-6 years and we have applied eoi mentioning present address
Our passport addresses are different and we want to get pcc from passport addresses as it takes lesser time.our names are not added in each others passport so we are thinking of gettinh pcc with single status.
Will that be a ok or


----------



## agoyal (Feb 1, 2015)

Hello frnds

One query regarding pcc

Me and my wife are staying in gurgaon for last 5-6 years and we have applied eoi mentioning present address
Our passport addresses are different and we want to get pcc from passport addresses as it takes lesser time.our names are not added in each others passport so we are thinking of gettinh pcc with single status.
Will that be a ok or can there be a issue???


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

Mumbai2Aus said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> My wife and I are currently living in Mumbai and planning to go to our native place PSK (Cochin) to get PCC as 'single' as both of us took passport before marriage. Both our passports have permanent address of Cochin and so, hoping to get PCC on same day.
> ...


Hi no worries:

To get PCC you need only original passport alone...


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

agoyal said:


> Hello frnds
> 
> One query regarding pcc
> 
> ...



Go ahead.....If you have time constraint......Its all only moral values.......

In PCC there will not be any marital status or address, So no worries, only stamping will be done in the passpot


----------



## Mumbai2Aus (Oct 21, 2014)

sivakumar s s said:


> Hi no worries:
> 
> To get PCC you need only original passport alone...


Thanks Sivakumar


----------



## agoyal (Feb 1, 2015)

sivakumar s s said:


> Go ahead.....If you have time constraint......Its all only moral values.......
> 
> In PCC there will not be any marital status or address, So no worries, only stamping will be done in the passpot


Thanks siva for the information


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

*hello*

hi guys , 

now i have away from India . But from 2010 - 2012 i was in delhi , am i able to apply for PCC without CO allocated . I want to reduce waiting time for PCC . Pls advise seniors . Thanks


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

@for everyone : Its better that to do pcc from the permanent address as written in Passport and as single even if one is married (i still have to get it done).

I recently have gone through lots of pain and drama from the psk office, when i was asked to submit lots of documents which ultimately I was unable to submit to get pcc done from current address.

The kind of requirement they have mentioned either in website or even if you want to get it clarified from customer care is even more challenging.

Just a small piece of advise to everyone.

Lucky are those who have got pcc from current address other than of what mentione in pp.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

andrew64 said:


> hi guys ,
> 
> now i have away from India . But from 2010 - 2012 i was in delhi , am i able to apply for PCC without CO allocated . I want to reduce waiting time for PCC . Pls advise seniors . Thanks


Yes buddy,

you need INDIA PCC.......

Apply it through Indian embassy........

All the best


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

sivakumar s s said:


> Yes buddy,
> 
> you need INDIA PCC.......
> 
> ...



Thanks Siva again for ur advise . In average do u know how long it takes for indian PCC and do i need to wait until the CO got allocated or can i take in advance and keep it . Afraid whether the DIBP will accept the PCC that i took in advance before CO allocated .


----------



## manU22 (Aug 5, 2014)

andrew64 said:


> Thanks Siva again for ur advise . In average do u know how long it takes for indian PCC and do i need to wait until the CO got allocated or can i take in advance and keep it . Afraid whether the DIBP will accept the PCC that i took in advance before CO allocated .


Yes you can but your first entry date to Australia would be within one year from when you get you PCC stamped on the passport. So need to think when you are planning to land in Australia if you are applying from overseas.


----------



## aussai (Mar 30, 2015)

I am staying in Melbourne for the past 4 years on a 457 VISA. Now I am thinking of applying for 189. Can anyone please guide me how to get indian PCC checked.


----------



## manU22 (Aug 5, 2014)

aussai said:


> I am staying in Melbourne for the past 4 years on a 457 VISA. Now I am thinking of applying for 189. Can anyone please guide me how to get indian PCC checked.


*Please see msg from Sivakumar*

Originally Posted by sivakumar s s View Post
Yes buddy,

you need INDIA PCC.......

Apply it through Indian embassy........

All the best


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

andrew64 said:


> Thanks Siva again for ur advise . In average do u know how long it takes for indian PCC and do i need to wait until the CO got allocated or can i take in advance and keep it . Afraid whether the DIBP will accept the PCC that i took in advance before CO allocated .


Dear Andrew,

In India, while applying through PSK (Passport seva kendra) will be on same day or maximum 15-20 days depending of the address and police verification speed.

But absolutely, No idea about Indian Embassy speed in Srilanka, I guess it should not be more than 15 days.

All the best Mate,

And dont worry about INDIAN PCC date. You current country residing(Srilanka) PCC or medicals latest date will be effective for your First entry date......


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

aussai said:


> I am staying in Melbourne for the past 4 years on a 457 VISA. Now I am thinking of applying for 189. Can anyone please guide me how to get indian PCC checked.




India Visa Information - Australia - Consular Miscellaneous Services - Police Clearance Certificate(PCC)


All the best


----------



## venkasanka (Feb 19, 2015)

All, I stay in Singapore but my wife is currently living with her parents in Chennai. 

Unfortunately while filling my wife's India PCC with PSK Tambaram office, i entered her address as her current actual address that she is now staying with her parents which is different from the one mentioned in her passport. But, both the address are Chennai address but different.

Also, i entered her marital status as married and mentioned my name under spouse field but both her and my passport don't have our names endorsed in spouse field in our passport. 

Did anyone faced similar situation like me and please advise if this will create any problem or delay in obtaining India PCC for my wife. I have my marriage certificate as a proof for our marriage though. The address proof she has for her current address is under her father's name (telephone land line bill and rent agreement).

Pls advise what to do now  

I checked with Siva and he advised me to delete the application form and refill again but unfortunately i can't delete at this stage so checking if anyone else faced the same situation. 

Thanks,
Venkat


----------



## manU22 (Aug 5, 2014)

venkasanka said:


> All, I stay in Singapore but my wife is currently living with her parents in Chennai.
> 
> Unfortunately while filling my wife's India PCC with PSK Tambaram office, i entered her address as her current actual address that she is now staying with her parents which is different from the one mentioned in her passport. But, both the address are Chennai address but different.
> 
> ...


Go ahead with the scheduled appointment at tambaram psk. The PROs are really helpful and you will either get correct direction or the PCC. I got mine at Tambaram with different address on the same day. And I started the PCC process after meeting the passport personal at the PSK. If your spouse is under her parents' ration card then it would be an added advantage.


----------



## venkasanka (Feb 19, 2015)

manU22 said:


> Go ahead with the scheduled appointment at tambaram psk. The PROs are really helpful and you will either get correct direction or the PCC. I got mine at Tambaram with different address on the same day. And I started the PCC process after meeting the passport personal at the PSK. If your spouse is under her parents' ration card then it would be an added advantage.


Thanks for your reply. 

As suggested, I will go ahead with the appointment and see what happens. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

venkasanka said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> As suggested, I will go ahead with the appointment and see what happens. :fingerscrossed:


You can apply or schedule again after creating another login id and with required information.


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

sivakumar s s said:


> Go ahead.....If you have time constraint......Its all only moral values.......
> 
> In PCC there will not be any marital status or address, So no worries, only stamping will be done in the passpot


I wish to know if police visit your address as part of PCC process, and whether you/family are expected to be at home when the police visit. (asking since school vacations are coming up).


----------



## vinod689 (Sep 29, 2012)

For me police have not visited my home for verification. They will generally issue PCC on the same day and then they say they will do verification later but i doubt they do the verification.


----------



## manU22 (Aug 5, 2014)

evangelist said:


> I wish to know if police visit your address as part of PCC process, and whether you/family are expected to be at home when the police visit. (asking since school vacations are coming up).


What I understand and came to know from the RPO (when I visited them), the PCC is done when the passport is initially issued and is not done for everyone when an applicant applies for PCC to apply for a Visa. 

I know of a friend who applied for a new passport for Visa to make his PCC easy. During the new passport issuance his police verification was not performed(dont know why). So this process was carried out for him when he applied for PCC when CO asked him.


----------



## manU22 (Aug 5, 2014)

venkasanka said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> As suggested, I will go ahead with the appointment and see what happens. :fingerscrossed:


Good to hear and all the best, passport officials are the best persons in this case and will give the right direction.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

evangelist said:


> I wish to know if police visit your address as part of PCC process, and whether you/family are expected to be at home when the police visit. (asking since school vacations are coming up).


Mate:

This is for those with same address for PCC and passport. If it so, No police verification is forwarded and PCC will be issued on the same day with 2 hours...


If address is different then comes long process like police verification, 15- 20 days of time, second time visit to PSK to receive.


Some one claim that in Chennai psk he got the pcc in 2 hours even though his address is different. It is not possible at all times and all PSK.

Even I too take from a chennai psk got pcc in 2 hours as I have same address. Many with different addresses went home empty hand.......


----------



## deepslas (May 26, 2014)

Hello guys, 
I have one doubt regarding PCC. Actually, I have already submitted my PCC which was signed by SSP. However, reading many of people comments here it seems to me that PCC should be prepared from RPO. 
can you guys answer whether my PCC from SSP will be fine or should i need to go to RPO to prepare one more PCC
I don't want to delay my visa file.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

deepslas said:


> Hello guys,
> I have one doubt regarding PCC. Actually, I have already submitted my PCC which was signed by SSP. However, reading many of people comments here it seems to me that PCC should be prepared from RPO.
> can you guys answer whether my PCC from SSP will be fine or should i need to go to RPO to prepare one more PCC
> I don't want to delay my visa file.


Get your PCC from nearest PSK. Schedule an appointment online at passport.gov.in and walk in between 09:00 to 11:00 with the required documentation. What you have submitted from SSP isn't the PCC that DIBP seeks.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

deepslas said:


> Hello guys,
> I have one doubt regarding PCC. Actually, I have already submitted my PCC which was signed by SSP. However, reading many of people comments here it seems to me that PCC should be prepared from RPO.
> can you guys answer whether my PCC from SSP will be fine or should i need to go to RPO to prepare one more PCC
> I don't want to delay my visa file.


Please follow the words of KEEDA,

Your PCC from SSP is not a valid document for Australian Migration. I just wonder, who said this to you. some agents are crack....

You must get from Passport seva kendra or nearest RPO or Indian Embassy(abroad)


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

sivakumar s s said:


> Mate:
> 
> This is for those with same address for PCC and passport. If it so, No police verification is forwarded and PCC will be issued on the same day with 2 hours...
> .


Should we expect a visit from DIBP representative for physical verification? Again- asking this if anybody need to be home. 

The application form has below note:

"Will inform the Department of Immigration and Border Protection in writing immediately as they become aware of a change in circumstances (including change of address) or if there is any change relating to information they have provided in or with this application, while it is being considered."


----------



## manU22 (Aug 5, 2014)

evangelist said:


> Should we expect a visit from DIBP representative for physical verification? Again- asking this if anybody need to be home.
> 
> The application form has below note:
> 
> "Will inform the Department of Immigration and Border Protection in writing immediately as they become aware of a change in circumstances (including change of address) or if there is any change relating to information they have provided in or with this application, while it is being considered."


No not required. There are no physical verification. Another thing, you will only know if there is a police physical verification required when you actually meet the passport officer. So keep your cool and walk to the PSK.


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

manU22 said:


> No not required. There are no physical verification. Another thing, you will only know if there is a police physical verification required when you actually meet the passport officer. So keep your cool and walk to the PSK.


Thanks (for the PCC response). 
I was asking this in the context of visa process, if you should expect DIAC(Aus immigration officials) to visit your place of residence as part of the verification process. (and if anybody need to be home at that time)


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

evangelist said:


> Thanks (for the PCC response).
> I was asking this in the context of visa process, if you should expect DIAC(Aus immigration officials) to visit your place of residence as part of the verification process. (and if anybody need to be home at that time)


No one from DIAC would visit your home. At most they might call up your office and do a background verification.


----------



## TheAussie (Mar 22, 2015)

Hi Guys, Need some urgent advise.

My current address is different from the passport address, but the same city i.e Mumbai (even pincode is same) as I have been living on rent since past 1 year. Also, there may be a PCC done for us by the landlords.

I have all the address proofs ( i.e Aadhaar Card, Bank Statement) of the earlier address. For the current address, I just have the rental agreement doc.

Should/Can I submit the application form with the earlier address as I don't want the PCC to be delayed ?


----------



## Expecting189 (Oct 12, 2014)

TheAussie said:


> Hi Guys, Need some urgent advise.
> 
> My current address is different from the passport address, but the same city i.e Mumbai (even pincode is same) as I have been living on rent since past 1 year. Also, there may be a PCC done for us by the landlords.
> 
> ...


You can, but in doing so you are withholding information from the government and you will have to do a lot of explaining if they find out at a later stage.
If you are providing your earlier address (as the one mentioned on your passport), then by some means (electricity bill, nationalised bank passbook, gas connection passbook, etc.) you will have to prove that this address is where you are living currently.
As you have mentioned that your landlord may have done a PCC, I guess you should go ahead with your current address and not the earlier one.
For Visa processing the CO allows you sufficient time to get your documents together. 
What stage of processing are you in presently?


----------



## mokkalu2303 (Jul 20, 2014)

Please help.

Have got my passport renewed with my current address ( Bangalore -staying for more than one year) , but during renewal of my passport had mentioned my permanent address (Mysore-my native).
I have my OLD passport with my permanent address ( Mysore).

In PCC should i mention permanent address as Mysore or present address(Living for more than one year) should be good.
OR 
If i mention permanent address as Mysore will they accept my OLD passport as proof or will they need any other document to claim permanent address


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

TheAussie said:


> Hi Guys, Need some urgent advise.
> 
> My current address is different from the passport address, but the same city i.e Mumbai (even pincode is same) as I have been living on rent since past 1 year. Also, there may be a PCC done for us by the landlords.
> 
> ...


Earlier address.

Simple notary rent agreement will not be accepted.
They need registered rent agreement which is quite complicated to get.
untill you have that, those people wont give pcc.

I faced lots of issue and now planning to go to my native to get it done.




Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

mokkalu2303 said:


> Please help.
> 
> Have got my passport renewed with my current address ( Bangalore -staying for more than one year) , but during renewal of my passport had mentioned my permanent address (Mysore-my native).
> I have my OLD passport with my permanent address ( Mysore).
> ...


They will consider your current and valid passport.
And if u don reside on add written on pp, you need to provide few set of documents to prove that you are actually living there.
And if you are residing on same,then expect pcc on very same day.

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## manU22 (Aug 5, 2014)

piyush1132003 said:


> They will consider your current and valid passport.
> And if u don reside on add written on pp, you need to provide few set of documents to prove that you are actually living there.
> And if you are residing on same,then expect pcc on very same day.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


Piyush is right. The address on my passport and current resident were different. so I provided them with Bank passbook copy, post paid mobile bills (two, one each for Jan and Dec). I also had gas bill but RPO said two are enough. After showing all these I got the PCC on the same day.


----------



## TheAussie (Mar 22, 2015)

Thanks Expecting189 and Piyush for replying back on my query.


Piyush - But, I do have a notarized rent agreement ( with validity of 3 years) will it work - or do they have some other criterias ?



piyush1132003 said:


> Earlier address.
> 
> Simple notary rent agreement will not be accepted.
> They need registered rent agreement which is quite complicated to get.
> ...


----------



## TheAussie (Mar 22, 2015)

Thanks Expecting189 and Piyush for replying back on my query.


Piyush - But, I do have a notarized rent agreement ( with validity of 3 years) will it work - or do they have some other criterias ? What other issues did you face? You are from which city? 



piyush1132003 said:


> Earlier address.
> 
> Simple notary rent agreement will not be accepted.
> They need registered rent agreement which is quite complicated to get.
> ...


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

TheAussie said:


> Thanks Expecting189 and Piyush for replying back on my query.
> 
> Piyush - But, I do have a notarized rent agreement ( with validity of 3 years) will it work - or do they have some other criterias ? What other issues did you face? You are from which city?


Hyderabad,

Notarised rent agreement wont work, registered rent agreement will only work...else you must have other proof like postpaid mobile bill and all.

What proof you have actually or can give ?

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## manU22 (Aug 5, 2014)

TheAussie said:


> Thanks Expecting189 and Piyush for replying back on my query.
> 
> 
> Piyush - But, I do have a notarized rent agreement ( with validity of 3 years) will it work - or do they have some other criterias ? What other issues did you face? You are from which city?



Dear Aussie,

For PCC you need two or three address proofs, land phone bill, post paid mobile bill, gas bill, rent agreement, bank passbook. If you have any two/three from these then you are good. I gave two for my pcc post paid mob bill and passbook copy.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Moreover, not any bank passbook, but only from SBI or BOI or a few such nationalized banks.


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

KeeDa said:


> Moreover, not any bank passbook, but only from SBI or BOI or a few such nationalized banks.


True !!!

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## manU22 (Aug 5, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> Moreover, not any bank passbook, but only from SBI or BOI or a few such nationalized banks.


Yes as per the list given in Passport.gov.in link below.


List of Banks passbooks

Also below is the list of documents we can give for proof of address, from passport.gov.in

You are required to submit atleast 1 of the documents listed below.
1	Water Bill
2	Telephone (landline or post paid mobile bill)
3	Electricity bill
4	Income Tax Assessment Order
5	Election Commission Photo ID card
6	Proof of Gas Connection
7	Certificate from Employer of reputed companies on letter head
8	Spouse's passport copy (First and last page including family details), (provided the applicant's present address matches the address mentioned in the spouses passport)
9	Applicant's current and valid ration card
10	Parent's passport copy, in case of minors(First and last page)
11	Aadhaar Card
12	Registered Rent Agreement (for a period of more than one year)
13	Photo Passbook of running Bank Account (Scheduled Public Sector Banks, Scheduled Private Sector Indian Banks and Regional Rural Banks only)


----------



## TheAussie (Mar 22, 2015)

Sorry for the confusion guys
I have only 2 proofs for current address rest all I have for earlier/passport address( aadhar/ bank stmt/ telephone bill):

1) registered rent agreement (3years)

2) gas connection proof

Will these work for current address? And how much time will it take to get the PC in this case( different/current address)




piyush1132003 said:


> TheAussie said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Expecting189 and Piyush for replying back on my query.
> ...


----------



## manU22 (Aug 5, 2014)

You can also get letter from your employer on their letter head which will make it three. Open a bank account in any Indian bank from the list shared, take the passbook which will make it 4th proof. I got it in one day with different address, best person to answer this question is the Passport Officer since people here have different experience for PCC. 

Dont worry you will get it soon.

-manu



TheAussie said:


> Sorry for the confusion guys
> I have only 2 proofs for current address rest all I have for earlier/passport address( aadhar/ bank stmt/ telephone bill):
> 
> 1) registered rent agreement (3years)
> ...


----------



## sam24112003 (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks to this forum, I will like to share my experience at ITO herald house delhi.

Me and my spouse received our PCC showing as a single status on the same day and showing the same address as passport.

We both walk-in on different days using our ARN number and we got our PCC from the counter C itself. I must say that was totally unexpected because everyone mentioned that they had to wait for 2 more hours to collect it on the same day. Our waiting time was just the time waiting for our turns at counter A,B, and C. 

Interesting thing was that my husband's passport issue date was Sep-2007, so no police verification initiated for the 7 1/2 year old passport. Mine was quite recent passport Dec-2014, thus no police verification for me as well (Expected).

All the best to everyone, my recommendation would be go with single status and with same address as your passport for smooth PCC process. 

No marital status or address mentioned on the PCC.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Good that both of you received PCC on the same day. :rockon::rockon:

As for both of you the Current Address is same as that indicated in your Passports.

Kindly let me know what documents did you submit for PCC at PSK?


Regards,
Jeetendra 






sam24112003 said:


> Thanks to this forum, I will like to share my experience at ITO herald house delhi.
> 
> Me and my spouse received our PCC showing as a single status on the same day and showing the same address as passport.
> 
> ...


----------



## manU22 (Aug 5, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Good that both of you received PCC on the same day. :rockon::rockon:
> 
> As for both of you the Current Address is same as that indicated in your Passports.
> 
> ...


below is the list of documents we can give for proof of address, from passport.gov.in

You are required to submit atleast 1 of the documents listed below.
1	Water Bill
2	Telephone (landline or post paid mobile bill)
3	Electricity bill
4	Income Tax Assessment Order
5	Election Commission Photo ID card
6	Proof of Gas Connection
7	Certificate from Employer of reputed companies on letter head
8	Spouse's passport copy (First and last page including family details), (provided the applicant's present address matches the address mentioned in the spouses passport)
9	Applicant's current and valid ration card
10	Parent's passport copy, in case of minors(First and last page)
11	Aadhaar Card
12	Registered Rent Agreement (for a period of more than one year)
13	Photo Passbook of running Bank Account (Scheduled Public Sector Banks, Scheduled Private Sector Indian Banks and Regional Rural Banks only)


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

This would be needed incase your Current address and Address in passport differs.

In case of <<*sam24112003*>> both of them had same Current Address and that indicated in their Passports.

Because as per passport.gov.in website, if the current address and that indicated in Passport is same them:-
Old passport in original with self-attested photocopy of its first two and last two pages including ECR/Non-ECR page and page of observation (if any).

*Now this brings me to another question:-*
Does the Passport Office require any proof of us applying for Australian Visa for issuing the PCC (LIKE email from CO asking for PCC)?
In most of the cases people are done with PCC before CO is assigned, then what kind of document should we provide?

Regards,
Jeetendra





manU22 said:


> below is the list of documents we can give for proof of address, from passport.gov.in
> 
> You are required to submit atleast 1 of the documents listed below.
> 1	Water Bill
> ...


----------



## manU22 (Aug 5, 2014)

No proof is required, you need to request through the online portal and select Australia for PCC. You can carry the invite once you receive it and this is the max you can provide to show the genuineness. There are people who have done PCC before CO assignment is to reduce the delay in grant. I did the same once I had received the invite.



Jeeten#80 said:


> This would be needed incase your Current address and Address in passport differs.
> 
> In case of <<*sam24112003*>> both of them had same Current Address and that indicated in their Passports.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks!



manU22 said:


> No proof is required, you need to request through the online portal and select Australia for PCC. You can carry the invite once you receive it and this is the max you can provide to show the genuineness. There are people who have done PCC before CO assignment is to reduce the delay in grant. I did the same once I had received the invite.


----------



## sam24112003 (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi Jeeten#80 

Manu is correct, if the address is same, they really don't care for any other documents.
Only need to take self attested photocopy of passport along with original passport.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks!

Hope it works this way at PSK, Pune too.
Also it stays that way by the time I'm invited.


Regards,
Jeetendra




sam24112003 said:


> Hi Jeeten#80
> 
> Manu is correct, if the address is same, they really don't care for any other documents.
> Only need to take self attested photocopy of passport along with original passport.


----------



## sam24112003 (Aug 26, 2013)

I agree there is a lot of discrepancy across different PSK even though it's one country police clearance. 

Don't worry .. It will be all good .. wish you all the best


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thank you!

Hope you get a Direct Grant!!!

Regards,
Jeetendra




sam24112003 said:


> I agree there is a lot of discrepancy across different PSK even though it's one country police clearance.
> 
> Don't worry .. It will be all good .. wish you all the best


----------



## sam24112003 (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks a lot buddy ... fingers crossed


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Question is not related to this thread.

For Medicals do we have to fill-up some form and take with us, as I have read in some thread that at times the hospitals goof-up with our personal details in the reports.

Were you asked to fill any form at the hospital/Clinic?

Regards,
Jeetendra



sam24112003 said:


> Thanks a lot buddy ... fingers crossed


----------



## sam24112003 (Aug 26, 2013)

I still have to go for my medicals, but I have booked appointment for next week and they asked me to get only the original passport, HAP ID and medical history reports if applicable.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks!



sam24112003 said:


> I still have to go for my medicals, but I have booked appointment for next week and they asked me to get only the original passport, HAP ID and medical history reports if applicable.


----------



## dee9999 (Feb 12, 2015)

manU22 said:


> below is the list of documents we can give for proof of address, from passport.gov.in
> 
> You are required to submit atleast 1 of the documents listed below.
> 1	Water Bill
> ...



Hi , 
COuld you please suggest if I could show the Marriage certificate for current address for PCC.

Eagerly waiting for your response.

Thanks
Dee


----------



## manU22 (Aug 5, 2014)

sam24112003 said:


> I still have to go for my medicals, but I have booked appointment for next week and they asked me to get only the original passport, HAP ID and medical history reports if applicable.


I would personal fill in the form(typed and printed) to avoid any spelling issues. But do take the printed copies of the 2/3 forms.


----------



## manU22 (Aug 5, 2014)

It can be used as a supporting document and depends on RPO's discretion. What documents do you have for the present address please list it down so we can narrow to the ones which can be used for sure. Open a bank, PPF account in any nationalised bank with passbook. These passbooks have photo on top, if you are married then you can open a joint account. 



dee9999 said:


> Hi ,
> COuld you please suggest if I could show the Marriage certificate for current address for PCC.
> 
> Eagerly waiting for your response.
> ...


----------



## manU22 (Aug 5, 2014)

I just remembered I took Form 26, Form 160, and 4 visa-type photos (recent) for each applicant. along with passport copies. You can download form 26 and 160 for each applicant and fill it before you go to the hospital to avoid any delays. I did my medicals in Apollo, Chennai.



Jeeten#80 said:


> Question is not related to this thread.
> 
> For Medicals do we have to fill-up some form and take with us, as I have read in some thread that at times the hospitals goof-up with our personal details in the reports.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks, this helps.
Just to avoid delays and and errors at the hospital.

Now, I have everything ready and waiting for an invite 189 or 190 (VIC SS applied).

Hope I get it soon.

Regards,
Jeetendra



manU22 said:


> I just remembered I took Form 26, Form 160, and 4 visa-type photos (recent) for each applicant. along with passport copies. You can download form 26 and 160 for each applicant and fill it before you go to the hospital to avoid any delays. I did my medicals in Apollo, Chennai.


----------



## dee9999 (Feb 12, 2015)

manU22 said:


> It can be used as a supporting document and depends on RPO's discretion. What documents do you have for the present address please list it down so we can narrow to the ones which can be used for sure. Open a bank, PPF account in any nationalised bank with passbook. These passbooks have photo on top, if you are married then you can open a joint account.


Thanks Manu22 , 

I have Marriage Certificate ,Salary Account Statement(ICICI) and Joint Account (IndusInd) on current address. 
Will these documents be sufficient for PCC ?

Looking forward for your reply.

Regards
Dee


----------



## manU22 (Aug 5, 2014)

Additionally can you get employer certificate and if possible get post paid mobile bill for two years



dee9999 said:


> Thanks Manu22 ,
> 
> I have Marriage Certificate ,Salary Account Statement(ICICI) and Joint Account (IndusInd) on current address.
> Will these documents be sufficient for PCC ?
> ...


----------



## dee9999 (Feb 12, 2015)

Hi Expats, 
Please correct me if wrong anywhere , I want to initiate PCC and wanted to be sure of the complete process. Sorry ,my queries may be very basic.

My passport address is different from current address. 
For address proof: 
I have marriage certificate , which mentions my current address and ICICI bank statement - which I will get stamped from bank with updated address , also I have passbook.

Also, im trying to get my postpaid mobile billing address updated. 

Once i have the all docs , i will book PCC. 

Please suggest that , i just need to fill online form and submit the copy of it in PSK(in current address city), with docs. Please suggest after that ... Will i need to visit nearest police station ? Or police would verify my credentials from current address? 

What do they generally ask if they visit the address? Since , we might be in office,while verification is done.

Looking forward replies from you all and their experiences.

Thanks
Dee


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

I have answered you in another forum.

Regards,
Jeetendra




dee9999 said:


> Hi Expats,
> Please correct me if wrong anywhere , I want to initiate PCC and wanted to be sure of the complete process. Sorry ,my queries may be very basic.
> 
> My passport address is different from current address.
> ...


----------



## TanuPatel (Feb 1, 2015)

Hi guys,

I have an urgent query on pcc.My passport was issued in city X. However, I have been staying in city Y since 3 years. 

Following are the proofs I have for respective cities.

X- aadhar card, bank of baroda bank passbook, voter id card
Y- only registered rent agreement > 1 year ( nothing else from the list, also no HR letter as private ltd company )
My question is from where should I apply city x or y ?


----------



## sam24112003 (Aug 26, 2013)

In my opinion and experience. . It's city X


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

I think you would have to apply from City Y for PCC, as in the PCC form you would have to mention your "Present Residential Address Details"..so this seems obvious...

Regards,
Jeetendra




TanuPatel said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have an urgent query on pcc.My passport was issued in city X. However, I have been staying in city Y since 3 years.
> 
> ...


----------



## TanuPatel (Feb 1, 2015)

Thanks !


sam24112003 said:


> In my opinion and experience. . It's city X


----------



## TanuPatel (Feb 1, 2015)

It would have been obvious if I had more than 1 proof in city Y. Which brings me to the pertinent question - whether one proof will do or more than 1 proof is mandatory?



Jeeten#80 said:


> I think you would have to apply from City Y for PCC, as in the PCC form you would have to mention your "Present Residential Address Details"..so this seems obvious...
> 
> Regards,
> Jeetendra
> ...


----------



## neil123 (Dec 28, 2013)

TanuPatel said:


> It would have been obvious if I had more than 1 proof in city Y. Which brings me to the pertinent question - whether one proof will do or more than 1 proof is mandatory?


Normally, one address proof is sufficient. However, I dont think RPO will accept the rent agreement as the address proof.


----------



## manU22 (Aug 5, 2014)

Hello,

Please read my previous answers. For PCC you need to have two concrete evidence of current residence namely bank passbooks from any nationalized bank, employer certificate, phone bills, ration card, gas bill, electricity or water bill, voter id. Marriage certificate is not given in the passport website as address proof. You can also try to get a notorised certificate of your resident which will be easy. Or as I have said few times earlier, please open an account with sbi, canara bank with you current address. Please do not post the same question again and in different forums because you will be getting the same response(Jeet has also already sent a response)

Regards,
manu 



dee9999 said:


> Hi Expats,
> Please correct me if wrong anywhere , I want to initiate PCC and wanted to be sure of the complete process. Sorry ,my queries may be very basic.
> 
> My passport address is different from current address.
> ...


----------



## manU22 (Aug 5, 2014)

neil123 said:


> Normally, one address proof is sufficient. However, I dont think RPO will accept the rent agreement as the address proof.


We can always open an account in nationized bank with passbook to add.


----------



## manU22 (Aug 5, 2014)

Dear Tanu,

As others have said its always from current residence. You must be having a gas(from your questions looks like no), mobile connection at this address which you can provide.



TanuPatel said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have an urgent query on pcc.My passport was issued in city X. However, I have been staying in city Y since 3 years.
> 
> ...


----------



## dee9999 (Feb 12, 2015)

manU22 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please read my previous answers. For PCC you need to have two concrete evidence of current residence namely bank passbooks from any nationalized bank, employer certificate, phone bills, ration card, gas bill, electricity or water bill, voter id. Marriage certificate is not given in the passport website as address proof. You can also try to get a notorised certificate of your resident which will be easy. Or as I have said few times earlier, please open an account with sbi, canara bank with you current address. Please do not post the same question again and in different forums because you will be getting the same response(Jeet has also already sent a response)
> 
> ...


Hi Manu , 

Some people replied in different situations. I have posted some queries on PCC , just to clear doubts. Also some threads were not active , so i posted similar query on another thread. 

Secondly,you might find another post by me , which shows a post , to mention things differently(Such posts only confuse one). 

It's a forum to discuss and get advice on the your open queries. I do not intend to spam.

Appreciate everyone's response... and advice .

Regards
Dee


----------



## manU22 (Aug 5, 2014)

Cheers, dont worry you will be through with pcc also. You have a 1. passbook, 2. Get a notorised certificate of you stay in present address, 3, gas bill or water bill or mobile/landline bill (which you are working on), 4, employer certificate(I dont know whether you can get as I didnt get a response for this question), 5. voter id, 6. Ration card.

We should avoid confusion by restricting our queries to specific thread.

- manu



dee9999 said:


> Hi Manu ,
> 
> Some people replied in different situations. I have posted some queries on PCC , just to clear doubts. Also some threads were not active , so i posted similar query on another thread.
> 
> ...


----------



## TanuPatel (Feb 1, 2015)

As I have already said , I don't have any other address proof from the list provided on passport website , hence the query.


manU22 said:


> Dear Tanu,
> 
> As others have said its always from current residence. You must be having a gas(from your questions looks like no), mobile connection at this address which you can provide.
> 
> ...


----------



## manU22 (Aug 5, 2014)

dee9999 said:


> Thanks Manu ...no hard feelings pls...


Cheers Dee, Im here to help.. Let "Mee" know if needed 

-manu


----------



## manU22 (Aug 5, 2014)

TanuPatel said:


> As I have already said , I don't have any other address proof from the list provided on passport website , hence the query.


Then probably the best person would be the RPO, book an appointment and go as per the schedule, in case they want additional documents you will be given few days time to provide it. Book an appointment with PSK.


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

TanuPatel said:


> As I have already said , I don't have any other address proof from the list provided on passport website , hence the query.


Hi Tanu, 

They are the worst person (RPO) and least bother to help you out.
Same case happened with me and with others too known to me. If you don have any of the docs listed as in site, believe me...there is no point to schedule appointment as they hardly bother.

Only option left for you to do the pcc from original address as written in passport and you should expect it to get within a day or two.

PS : though you mentioned you have registered rent agreement ( i beleive you mean its not notarized and its registered ), that itself should work....as per site, anyone of them should be fine.
Else, go and get that pcc from city x.
Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## manU22 (Aug 5, 2014)

Dear Piyush,

Im sorry but I differ from your views about RPO. They are generally reasonable provided we dont talk with them rudely and mention rules. I would also like to mention that lets not give specific comments about anyone because its all case to case and individual to individual. Having said all this I'm not inclined to any department but few words of motivation really helps others like a charm.

I got my PCC done on the same day(2 hours to be exact from the time I enter and exit the PSK) with different address in passport and residence. For this I had called the passport helpline(1800-258-1800) then visiting the PSK for enquiry to ensure that this condition is fine.

-manu 



piyush1132003 said:


> Hi Tanu,
> 
> They are the worst person (RPO) and least bother to help you out.
> Same case happened with me and with others too known to me. If you don have any of the docs listed as in site, believe me...there is no point to schedule appointment as they hardly bother.
> ...


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

manU22 said:


> Dear Piyush,
> 
> Im sorry but I differ from your views about RPO. They are generally reasonable provided we dont talk with them rudely and mention rules. I would also like to mention that lets not give specific comments about anyone because its all case to case and individual to individual. Having said all this I'm not inclined to any department but few words of motivation really helps others like a charm.
> 
> ...


interesting that you could get PCC same day while the address on your ppt was older one. It is possible that your police verification details were already in the system from a previous application and possibly you moved within the same city limits (or police station limits), they could very well consider the same. which city are you at?


----------



## manU22 (Aug 5, 2014)

Very much possible, I got my passport in 2008 and PCC was done in 2014. As I firmly believe its all case to case and not as per set guidelines. Chennai.



evangelist said:


> interesting that you could get PCC same day while the address on your ppt was older one. It is possible that your police verification details were already in the system from a previous application and possibly you moved within the same city limits (or police station limits), they could very well consider the same. which city are you at?


----------



## TanuPatel (Feb 1, 2015)

Thanks a lot Piyush & Manu22 for taking out time to revert to my queries.. I will consider the options best suitable in my case and will update for the benefit of others who are in the same situation, once I get any update from RPO and/or am done with my PCC :fingerscrossed:




> Hi Tanu,
> 
> They are the worst person (RPO) and least bother to help you out.
> Same case happened with me and with others too known to me. If you don have any of the docs listed as in site, believe me...there is no point to schedule appointment as they hardly bother.
> ...





manU22 said:


> Then probably the best person would be the RPO, book an appointment and go as per the schedule, in case they want additional documents you will be given few days time to provide it. Book an appointment with PSK.


----------



## vb112233 (Apr 4, 2014)

Guys, please suggest me... 
I am the primary applicant, do I need to get PCC to my spouse also, as she is carrying she cant go to PSK.

Thanks and regards,
vb


----------



## manU22 (Aug 5, 2014)

vb112233 said:


> Guys, please suggest me...
> I am the primary applicant, do I need to get PCC to my spouse also, as she is carrying she cant go to PSK.
> 
> Thanks and regards,
> vb


Hello,

PCC is required for all adults. Good to hear that you are becoming parents. Please do research on medicals(X-Ray) as she is carrying.

-manu


----------



## vb112233 (Apr 4, 2014)

manU22 said:


> Hello,
> 
> PCC is required for all adults. Good to hear that you are becoming parents. Please do research on medicals(X-Ray) as she is carrying.
> 
> -manu


Thanks Manu,

Can I take a appointment on behalf of my wife and attend PSK, with necessary documents... or how I have to proceed..Please advice

Thanks and Regards,
vb


----------



## manU22 (Aug 5, 2014)

vb112233 said:


> Thanks Manu,
> 
> Can I take a appointment on behalf of my wife and attend PSK, with necessary documents... or how I have to proceed..Please advice
> 
> ...


'

I think she will have to be present as its an important document. You can talk to the PSK personal or passport helpline 1800-258-1800

-manu


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

vb112233 said:


> Thanks Manu,
> 
> Can I take a appointment on behalf of my wife and attend PSK, with necessary documents... or how I have to proceed..Please advice
> 
> ...


You cannot attend on behalf of your wife, though you book an appointment online.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Congratulations!!!

Your spouse would have to visit PSK for PCC. No other option.

BUT at the PSK you should request the officials and they would expedite your case as she is pregnant (this will reduce your time at PSK).

Regards,
Jeetendra






vb112233 said:


> Guys, please suggest me...
> I am the primary applicant, do I need to get PCC to my spouse also, as she is carrying she cant go to PSK.
> 
> Thanks and regards,
> vb


----------



## hlagvankar (Jul 9, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I am in the middle of the strange situation. I have been living in Mumbai since birth and my passport holds the same address. It's my parents house(but now nobody lives there). Then I bought new house on my name in Navi Mumbai. I hold all the address proof of Navi mumbai(like aadhar,driving license etc). Now I am in pune since past 1 year and nobody lives in my new bombay's house as well. I lived there for over 3.5 years

I need to apply for PCC. I am worried as from where should I apply for it (mumbai, new bombay or Pune) I don't have registered rent agreement in Pune. I have ration card and electricity bill and might be gas connection bill of Mumbai's house. I have Adhar card,Gas connection of new bombay's house.

I see many people are getting PCC within 1 hour. how is it possible?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

I would say that the BEST thing is that you should visit the PSK office and check with them directly.


Also in the meantime following are few things that you should arrange for:-

*1 - For your MUMBAI Address *
*For Address Proof*
* You Current Passport copy
* Ration card
* Electricity bill (Current and one from last year) 


*2 - For your Navi MUMBAI Address*
* Aadhaar card should be enough for Address Proof (_If your Aadhaar card issuance date is less than a year from passport application processing date at PSK, it should be accompanied by one more proof of address out of the given categories._)


*3 - For your Pune Address*
Don't you have "Income Tax Assessment Order" with Pune address on it.
*Also don't you have any other document form the following?*
You are required to submit atleast 1 of the documents listed below.
1	Water Bill
2	Telephone (landline or post paid mobile bill)
3	Electricity bill
4	Income Tax Assessment Order
5	Election Commission Photo ID card
6	Proof of Gas Connection
7	Certificate from Employer of reputed companies on letter head
8	Spouse's passport copy (First and last page including family details), (provided the applicant's present address matches the address mentioned in the spouses passport)
9	Applicant's current and valid ration card
10	Parent's passport copy, in case of minors(First and last page)
11	Aadhaar Card
12	Registered Rent Agreement (for a period of more than one year)
13	Photo Passbook of running Bank Account (Scheduled Public Sector Banks, Scheduled Private Sector Indian Banks and Regional Rural Banks only)

Regards,
Jeetendra



hlagvankar said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am in the middle of the strange situation. I have been living in Mumbai since birth and my passport holds the same address. It's my parents house(but now nobody lives there). Then I bought new house on my name in Navi Mumbai. I hold all the address proof of Navi mumbai(like aadhar,driving license etc). Now I am in pune since past 1 year and nobody lives in my new bombay's house as well. I lived there for over 3.5 years
> 
> ...


----------



## hlagvankar (Jul 9, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> I would say that the BEST thing is that you should visit the PSK office and check with them directly.
> 
> 
> Also in the meantime following are few things that you should arrange for:-
> ...



Hi,

Thanks for your input. Does it matter to them if Passport address and permanent address are not same? I can show Adhar card for my Kharghar address but nobody lives there now. So if police do visit then will it cause trouble for me.

For my Mumbai address I am not able to find last year's electricity bill. I found ration card and gas connection bill. But, then again nobody lives there as well. If constable visits my any of the above address it may cause trouble? Or everything is online and I need to visit police station only? are there any agents who can help?

Some people told me that it will be good if I do my PCC from Mumbai as it will be quicker.


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

dee9999 said:


> Hi Expats,
> The appointment availability for PSK,GURGAON OR RPO DELHI is showing for 13 May 2015 . Is there such a long queue for appointments or can we go to PSK anyday ? Pls suggest, eagerly awaiting replies.
> 
> Thanks
> Dee


Brother go into walkin category.

Fill the form take print out and walk in to psk


----------



## dee9999 (Feb 12, 2015)

First of all thanks to sam,mathan, manu22 and everyone who helped me with PCC!
I have got my PCC today from PSK,gurgaon. 

Brief summary/experience:
I'm married, but my passport had old address. I had no proof except of ICICI bankpassbook {and marriage certificate(not accepted for PCC) } on new address. i was quite worried on how would i get my pcc done. 

Read lot of threads and posted my queries on the same. But expats experiences help me go ahead with my PCC from old address where my parents still reside . 
Pl note that PCC doesn't show address and marital status. 

This decision of going with old address is completely individual 

Thanks
Dee


----------



## manU22 (Aug 5, 2014)

Good to hear that you got your PCC, cheers . Can you also please highlight what address proof did you provide for the old house, secondly how long did the the process take for getting the PCC -> hours i the sense when you entered and exit with the stamping on your passport and the printout. This would benefit others.



dee9999 said:


> First of all thanks to sam,mathan, manu22 and everyone who helped me with PCC!
> I have got my PCC today from PSK,gurgaon.
> 
> Brief summary/experience:
> ...


----------



## dee9999 (Feb 12, 2015)

Proof of Address was Passport itself and it took around 2-2.5 hours for the whole process .

Hope this info helps others who would apply for PCC!!



manU22 said:


> Good to hear that you got your PCC, cheers . Can you also please highlight what address proof did you provide for the old house, secondly how long did the the process take for getting the PCC -> hours i the sense when you entered and exit with the stamping on your passport and the printout. This would benefit others.


----------



## hlagvankar (Jul 9, 2014)

Today I got my PCC (on same day) and uploaded on immi account. 
Hope will get notification for Medical soon and then Visa grant


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

hlagvankar said:


> Today I got my PCC (on same day) and uploaded on immi account.
> Hope will get notification for Medical soon and then Visa grant


If you've already lodged your visa, go ahead with medicals. Anyways your IED will be 21/04/2016.


----------



## dee9999 (Feb 12, 2015)

HI Expats , 

Anyone experienced PCC from Ghaziabad,UP?
Spouse PCC is supposed to happen from Ghaziabad. And upon visiting the police station, the cops said that he should got to court and fill an application and submit the application to SP office. Only , then the police verification would start ?

Isn't it strange ? Because at PSK office , they said the police would verify details and then you will be notified accordingly.

Please suggest.

Thanks
Dee


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

There seems to be some confusion regarding the PCC. The person at Police Station might not have understood the query.

Have you applied at PSK for PCC?
If yes then did the concerned Police Station call you or visit your place for verification?


Regards,
Jeetendra





dee9999 said:


> HI Expats ,
> 
> Anyone experienced PCC from Ghaziabad,UP?
> Spouse PCC is supposed to happen from Ghaziabad. And upon visiting the police station, the cops said that he should got to court and fill an application and submit the application to SP office. Only , then the police verification would start ?
> ...


----------



## dee9999 (Feb 12, 2015)

Hi Jeetendra , 

Yes , my hubby applied for PCC from PSK , only . And its been almost a week , since there was no call or police verification from home, he went to the specified police station to check. 

Upon briefing to them that the PCC is for immigration purpose , still they asked to fill up some form in court and submit .
We are thinking to wait for few more days ,plus have used PSK(message service) to check the status of the PCC . (awaiting reply). 

Any suggestion from expats would help.

Regards
Dee



Jeeten#80 said:


> There seems to be some confusion regarding the PCC. The person at Police Station might not have understood the query.
> 
> Have you applied at PSK for PCC?
> If yes then did the concerned Police Station call you or visit your place for verification?
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

PCC could be a tricky thing at times, as a forum mate had to wait for over a month to get his PCC that too from Pune.

Try to find out more information from the Police Station regarding the Court formalities, if you haven't already done so.

ALL THE BEST!!!

Regards,
Jeetendra




dee9999 said:


> Hi Jeetendra ,
> 
> Yes , my hubby applied for PCC from PSK , only . And its been almost a week , since there was no call or police verification from home, he went to the specified police station to check.
> 
> ...


----------



## manU22 (Aug 5, 2014)

Jeet is right, PCC can be tricky at times. Try to offer tea/coffee (hope you get the meaning) to the concerned person which might help and ask for the court formalities.

You will be through this hurdle soon.



Jeeten#80 said:


> PCC could be a tricky thing at times, as a forum mate had to wait for over a month to get his PCC that too from Pune.
> 
> Try to find out more information from the Police Station regarding the Court formalities, if you haven't already done so.
> 
> ...


----------



## BngToPerth (Apr 6, 2015)

just for the sake of people applying the PCC for the same address as mentioned in the passport even though they don't reside there . Please consider these points carefully. Else you can land in soup.

1) The address mentioned must not have any adverse report, please note for pre 2009 passport holders who got the tatkal passport ensure that the old address has no adverse, there might be the case as used to happen previously that you moved from that address and police gave a adverse , during those days there was no info by police. So even though you might have the passport there might be adverse pending and it might come and haunt you here as they passport office might re initiate the verification on that address.

2) You have been abroad recently. PSK Bangalore is taking these on case basis and might tell you to go thru the verification process again.

3) Passport is getting expired in 6 months or even in a year. There are some cases where the PSK might tell you to update the passport . Your address might get recorded and you cant change it.

4) You have asked for some services from passport office after the website came into effect and have given a different address in the scenario.

Please note that these are case basis scenarios. You may or may not get trapped , but if you do then there are heavy penalties plus depending on the PSK officer there might be case registered against you. I dont want to scare you guys but i came across people with these cases, so if you have the time go via a clean route lying/hiding any information is considered bad and can turn and haunt you.


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

Here, We need to see and understand why actually one need to go out of the way and have to get it done from the previous address rather of present address.

It does not make our task easy but it definitely allows us to avoid the crappy system and to avoid the unnecessary head-aches and questions.

First of all, PCC means police clearance, so definitely 100% of people here applying are clear about the meaning and essence of it and know the risks.

I am not saying this is the right way, but definitely, sometime, this is the only way for few people.

Say, in case, I have seen people does not have any listed document mentioned in PSK. So, does it mean...none is living there and people are lying ?

I hope one understand that, changing any particulars anywhere across the country in PP..means not only unnecessary delay but one is needed to shell out good amount of money too (exceptions are there but majority have suffered due to the system).

Appreciate your thoughts but it is not feasible to implement it all times for everyone in all cases 



BngToPerth said:


> just for the sake of people applying the PCC for the same address as mentioned in the passport even though they don't reside there . Please consider these points carefully. Else you can land in soup.
> 
> 1) The address mentioned must not have any adverse report, please note for pre 2009 passport holders who got the tatkal passport ensure that the old address has no adverse, there might be the case as used to happen previously that you moved from that address and police gave a adverse , during those days there was no info by police. So even though you might have the passport there might be adverse pending and it might come and haunt you here as they passport office might re initiate the verification on that address.
> 
> ...


----------



## BngToPerth (Apr 6, 2015)

piyush1132003 said:


> Here, We need to see and understand why actually one need to go out of the way and have to get it done from the previous address rather of present address.
> 
> It does not make our task easy but it definitely allows us to avoid the crappy system and to avoid the unnecessary head-aches and questions.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Since you mentioned about the system, money and headache. Let me give you the example of my friend going through serious issues because he hid the fact that he is not staying at the current address and went ahead with PCC on current address. He was not aware of the adverse report in his previous address ( not his fault as he was never informed and got his Tatkal Passport ). He came across this forum and went ahead with the address specified in his passport unfortunately he was not staying there , PSK Lalbagh said there is Adverse on old address and he has to go to the RPO Kormangla and they will initiate the Verification again, he was trapped at this point because he was not staying currently there. PSK officer was furious that he hid the facts and said there would be a case registered against him for lying about the facts. He pleaded to them paid 10k penalty 5k for adverse 5k for lying. Was told to get the certificate from previous address SP office and bring the documents of the current address if he needs to proceed ahead. He spent two months to get the PCC done. My attempt was just to make forum guys aware that System is placed for our good, you try going against this and there can be some real problem waiting for you. You might fool system sometime but be aware of the consequences. Again this is a one remote case, but be aware that if you can please go thru the system and dont try to fool it. No offense intended just wanted to aware people here


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

BngToPerth said:


> Hi,
> 
> Since you mentioned about the system, money and headache. Let me give you the example of my friend going through serious issues because he hid the fact that he is not staying at the current address and went ahead with PCC on current address. He was not aware of the adverse report in his previous address ( not his fault as he was never informed and got his Tatkal Passport ). He came across this forum and went ahead with the address specified in his passport unfortunately he was not staying there , PSK Lalbagh said there is Adverse on old address and he has to go to the RPO Kormangla and they will initiate the Verification again, he was trapped at this point because he was not staying currently there. PSK officer was furious that he hid the facts and said there would be a case registered against him for lying about the facts. He pleaded to them paid 10k penalty 5k for adverse 5k for lying. Was told to get the certificate from previous address SP office and bring the documents of the current address if he needs to proceed ahead. He spent two months to get the PCC done. My attempt was just to make forum guys aware that System is placed for our good, you try going against this and there can be some real problem waiting for you. You might fool system sometime but be aware of the consequences. Again this is a one remote case, but be aware that if you can please go thru the system and dont try to fool it. No offense intended just wanted to aware people here


Sorry to hear that...thats unfortunate and tough situation, hope he had been given visa by this time..

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## TheAussie (Mar 22, 2015)

Hi, I need help regarding PCC.
I am currently working in Mumbai but applied for PCC from my permanent address in Baroda, Gujarat by submitting documents at Baroda PSK. I had thought that since my address matches the passport address so i may get the PCC quickly. However, after submitting the application, I got a message saying -
"PCC application granted on 07/05/2015. Police Verification has been initiated and a request has been sent to SP Office, District Vadodara. After 'Clear' Police Verification Report is received at Regional Passport Office, PCC needs to be collected from the Passport Seva Kendra where you applied. You would receive an e-mail/sms once the PCC is ready for collection"

So I am worried now, as I have to go back to Mumbai to resume work. Can somebody please tell what is the procedure in this case. Will police actually visit my address to verify if I stay there? Can I instead directly go to nearest police station and ask them to expedite the process? If I am not present at my address during verification visit, then will my PCC be rejected?
Please advise. Thanks


----------



## BngToPerth (Apr 6, 2015)

TheAussie said:


> Hi, I need help regarding PCC.
> I am currently working in Mumbai but applied for PCC from my permanent address in Baroda, Gujarat by submitting documents at Baroda PSK. I had thought that since my address matches the passport address so i may get the PCC quickly. However, after submitting the application, I got a message saying -
> "PCC application granted on 07/05/2015. Police Verification has been initiated and a request has been sent to SP Office, District Vadodara. After 'Clear' Police Verification Report is received at Regional Passport Office, PCC needs to be collected from the Passport Seva Kendra where you applied. You would receive an e-mail/sms once the PCC is ready for collection"
> 
> ...


Hi,

As stated in previous post you should have given the current address and should have tried to gather documents. 
Now since the procedure has already started, you would need to stay in Baroda itself. 
I am not sure but the best thing would be to try and get familiar with some police chap of your local station. 
Your best bet would be if you know someone from the local police station. 
The files initially go to SP office and then comes to your local station and you need to go to the station with your address proofs(in case baroda residential proofs). 

The system is so bad that generally they take three to four weeks to get things sorted out and you would be forced to go and come to station often if you dont know anyone there.

i would say just go to your station if you dont know anyone catch hold of the person who does this work, and then you know how we deal with police chaps here deal with him and tell him that you have to go to mumbai for some work and if he can call you and finish the work. Most of them are glad when there is good offer

yes you need to be careful if he sends a adverse in this case not only would the PCC be rejected , you would need to pay penalty for any wrongdoing and hiding the facts and then it would take months for you to get things solved. that's the crappy system and thats why i had mentioned previously to try to gather evidences of where you are staying currently and then get the PCC


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

TheAussie said:


> Hi, I need help regarding PCC.
> I am currently working in Mumbai but applied for PCC from my permanent address in Baroda, Gujarat by submitting documents at Baroda PSK. I had thought that since my address matches the passport address so i may get the PCC quickly. However, after submitting the application, I got a message saying -
> "PCC application granted on 07/05/2015. Police Verification has been initiated and a request has been sent to SP Office, District Vadodara. After 'Clear' Police Verification Report is received at Regional Passport Office, PCC needs to be collected from the Passport Seva Kendra where you applied. You would receive an e-mail/sms once the PCC is ready for collection"
> 
> ...


you don need to wrry as such.
Pcc is not meant to check that you stay or not...but to check and verify in case any adverse report exist fr that address.

Now here, if passport add is your baroda home address and your family still stays there. You should not wrry at all. In case of any query by nearest police station...they may tell you have gone outside for some work.

you may go to mumbai bow and should wait for there call. Rest i beleive you must aware how to tackle with people either from sp office or any policemen if they come to enquire about you.

Just calm down and wait.
It may take 3-4 week.

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## TheAussie (Mar 22, 2015)

Thanks for the replies guys.

Piyush, thanks for the clarification..it's a relief . Yes, my family stays there only from the last 30+ years.I guess, I just need to wait for the status to change to "with local station" and visit the local station if need be.




piyush1132003 said:


> you don need to wrry as such.
> Pcc is not meant to check that you stay or not...but to check and verify in case any adverse report exist fr that address.
> 
> Now here, if passport add is your baroda home address and your family still stays there. You should not wrry at all. In case of any query by nearest police station...they may tell you have gone outside for some work.
> ...


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

TheAussie said:


> Thanks for the replies guys.
> 
> Piyush, thanks for the clarification..it's a relief . Yes, my family stays there only from the last 30+ years.I guess, I just need to wait for the status to change to "with local station" and visit the local station if need be.


Any update? Are you done with the PCC? 
You should receive SMS from police station once your documents reach them. They will ask you to report to police station with documents


----------



## udaykapavarapu (Feb 23, 2014)

TheAussie said:


> Thanks for the replies guys.
> 
> Piyush, thanks for the clarification..it's a relief . Yes, my family stays there only from the last 30+ years.I guess, I just need to wait for the status to change to "with local station" and visit the local station if need be.


Hi,

I applied for PCC on June 2nd and here is the process:
1. (Day 1)Need to visit on the PSK with all the passport and any address proofs if not same as mentioned in the passport. They will issue an acknowledgement slip with GRANTED and Awaiting Police Verification
2. (Day 2)The immediate day, you will be receiving a call to check whether you would be available at home and at what time so that they can get to verify. If you have registered for SMS alerts then, you will getting the contact no. of the person which is about to visit. You can check with him directly about the concerns you mentioned before.
3. (Day 2)Once it is done, the same day the person will send the "Verification Done" to PSK.
4. (Day 3) End of the day say by evening, you will receive an SMS stating that your PCC is ready and collect from PSK
5. (Day4) Collect the PCC from the PSK. Documents required are the Acknowledgement Letter and original passport. Make sure you visit in between 9 AM to 10:30 AM to collect. Only during this time, they are going to issue PCC.

I hope this helps

Thanks
Uday Kiran K


----------



## Appi (Jan 10, 2015)

My wife had made her passport after marriage with the new address on her passport. Now does she need to mention current address only for PCC where she has started living only few months back or her maternal address where she had been living till now and has voter id and license as address proof ?? Confused ? Which address is better to mention for hastle free and quick PCC ?? 
Experts plz help...


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

Appi said:


> My wife had made her passport after marriage with the new address on her passport. Now does she need to mention current address only for PCC where she has started living only few months back or her maternal address where she had been living till now and has voter id and license as address proof ?? Confused ? Which address is better to mention for hastle free and quick PCC ??
> Experts plz help...


Address which is mentioned on passport.

Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


----------



## BngToPerth (Apr 6, 2015)

Appi said:


> My wife had made her passport after marriage with the new address on her passport. Now does she need to mention current address only for PCC where she has started living only few months back or her maternal address where she had been living till now and has voter id and license as address proof ?? Confused ? Which address is better to mention for hastle free and quick PCC ??
> Experts plz help...


Use the address mentioned at the Passport since your wife has just moved into the new address, cause the verification will be happening at the address where she has stayed more than year. 

The system is screwed up so in some places there would be verification at both the address but in your case you cant show the current address proof so eventually it would be more of hassle, 

just see my previous posts if your wife has not traveled to abroad, her previous address has been verified and she has a validity at her passport then you need not have any issue and show the current passport address and you would get PCC in couple of hours from PSK.

Cheers


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

evangelist said:


> interesting that you could get PCC same day while the address on your ppt was older one. It is possible that your police verification details were already in the system from a previous application and possibly you moved within the same city limits (or police station limits), they could very well consider the same. which city are you at?


It happens if your passport is not older than 6 months.


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> PCC could be a tricky thing at times, as a forum mate had to wait for over a month to get his PCC that too from Pune.
> 
> Try to find out more information from the Police Station regarding the Court formalities, if you haven't already done so.
> 
> ...


Hello Fellas,

I would like to add one more thing in this matter that you need to go to Commissioner office with your reference file number printed on the receipt of PSK.

You will get proper Idea that where application is processing, Once your application is processed in CP (SP) office then it will come to your local police Station for Police verification, It will go back to CP(SP) office and from SP to PSK.

You will get SMS regarding to Collect PCC from PSK.


----------



## Appi (Jan 10, 2015)

BngToPerth said:


> Use the address mentioned at the Passport since your wife has just moved into the new address, cause the verification will be happening at the address where she has stayed more than year.
> 
> The system is screwed up so in some places there would be verification at both the address but in your case you cant show the current address proof so eventually it would be more of hassle,
> 
> ...


Thanks 

Since she had made the passport after marriage only, and that now its almost going to be a year, i would mention current address. Hope they verify only at 1 place and issue quickly the PCC.


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

Appi said:


> Thanks
> 
> Since she had made the passport after marriage only, and that now its almost going to be a year, i would mention current address. Hope they verify only at 1 place and issue quickly the PCC.


As long as the address on the passport matches with the current one, there are no issues.


----------



## vchandwani (May 7, 2015)

Hi,

Can we have PCC applied online through How to Apply for Passport | Steps for applying Passport Application

How long does it take to get PCC through online process and has anyone tried it ?


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

vchandwani said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can we have PCC applied online through How to Apply for Passport | Steps for applying Passport Application
> 
> How long does it take to get PCC through online process and has anyone tried it ?


Hi Mate,

I just passed through the process and it is really very worst in my region. There are few seats per day to enroll for PCC. I got My PCC date after 20 Days. I tried for over 12 days to get appointment.

Once you get appointment you need to go to your selected PSK (Passport Seva kendra) center. If you have new passport (Not more than six months old) with completed PVR (polcie Verification report) you will get PCC on the Same day.


Go to passport official website and make id and pay through debit card or credit card, You will be able to get appointment at 2PM so before that fill all forms properly and submit documents online. If address as same as on passport so you need to give self attested passport copy with NCR/NON NCR page,

All instructions are given in the website you need to just follow it.



If you have an old passport more than six months so you need to go through long process. Your application will be sent to SP office from SP to Local police station. You will be verified at local police station with required documents. Local police station send report to SP office and from SP to passport Region office. You will get E-mail or SMS to collect PCC. Once Again you have to go to PSK. According to passport official website it takes upto 22 Days. If you don't get report in mentioned time frame so you need to contact SP office.

If you are lucky and there is no long ques so you can get your PCC quickly.


----------



## vchandwani (May 7, 2015)

Thanks for a Response, I have old Passport . So first I will create login on website and book an appointment, and further they will proceed my application to SP office , am I right or do I need to go to Police station with my application.




varundev said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> I just passed through the process and it is really very worst in my region. There are few seats per day to enroll for PCC. I got My PCC date after 20 Days. I tried for over 12 days to get appointment.
> 
> ...


----------



## sils (May 18, 2015)

vchandwani said:


> Thanks for a Response, I have old Passport . So first I will create login on website and book an appointment, and further they will proceed my application to SP office , am I right or do I need to go to Police station with my application.


For PCC appointment is not required .. up need to fill the form online and directly go to passport office without any appointment..


----------



## vchandwani (May 7, 2015)

I am little confused now, I will download the form for PCC and fill and take it to SPK, without appointment. I don't need to upload the form after filling. correct me if I misunderstood .




sils said:


> For PCC appointment is not required .. up need to fill the form online and directly go to passport office without any appointment..


----------



## sils (May 18, 2015)

vchandwani said:


> I am little confused now, I will download the form for PCC and fill and take it to SPK, without appointment. I don't need to upload the form after filling. correct me if I misunderstood .


Not sure u need to upload but appointment is not required for sure I confirmed the same from passport office.


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

varundev said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> I just passed through the process and it is really very worst in my region. There are few seats per day to enroll for PCC. I got My PCC date after 20 Days. I tried for over 12 days to get appointment.
> 
> ...


Hi mate,

i have recently applied for my and my spouse's PCC here in Lucknow and we both have our passport issued a year back on our new address and wegot our PCC on the very same day.

I just gave them them the copies of my bank passbook and aadhar card copies and its all thru.


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

sils said:


> For PCC appointment is not required .. up need to fill the form online and directly go to passport office without any appointment..


Hi Sils,

i hope you haven't done with your PCC yet

Trust me mate......you have to book an appointment before walking to your nearest PSK and its mandatory


----------



## sils (May 18, 2015)

Sameer1626 said:


> Hi Sils,
> 
> i hope you haven't done with your PCC yet
> 
> Trust me mate......you have to book an appointment before walking to your nearest PSK and its mandatory


I have already Done it .. even I didn't know ,took appointment and then someone told me appointment


----------



## sils (May 18, 2015)

Sameer1626 said:


> Hi Sils,
> 
> i hope you haven't done with your PCC yet
> 
> Trust me mate......you have to book an appointment before walking to your nearest PSK and its mandatory


I have already Done it .. even I didn't know ,took appointment and then someone told me appointment is not required so I went to passport office next day and they said appointment is not required but in my form appointment date was written so I needed to edit my form and hidden the appointment part .. they issued the PCC same day.


----------



## vchandwani (May 7, 2015)

Had a word with Passport Helpline, they say for Delhi, you can fill the form and walk in to the PSK without appointment.


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

vchandwani said:


> Had a word with Passport Helpline, they say for Delhi, you can fill the form and walk in to the PSK without appointment.


Really Its great news for Delhites


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

varundev said:


> Really Its great news for Delhites


You can get pcc as walkin from all psk


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

XINGSINGH said:


> You can get pcc as walkin from all psk


No dear I am afraid to say that I had to follow the procedure. My PRO (Passport Regional officer) did instructed me to do so. I went to Region office and PSK for three times but all the time I got same answer that Get appointment and follow the procedure. I don't know you guys are talking about direct PCC. If you guys are getting so really its great for you.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Check !*


In FEW PSK office's walk-ins are Allowed for PCC WHEREAS in FEW PSK offices you have to take prior appointment.

THEY are yet to further streamline the PCC process throughout ALL PSK offices.


*e.g.* In MUMBAI, 2 out of the 3 PSK's we can go walk-in.

*PSK Lower Parel* walk-ins aren't allowed (experienced by my friend) WHEREAS *PSK Malad *and *PSK Andheri* walk-ins Applications are allowed.





XINGSINGH said:


> You can get pcc as walkin from all psk





varundev said:


> No dear I am afraid to say that I had to follow the procedure. My PRO (Passport Regional officer) did instructed me to do so. I went to Region office and PSK for three times but all the time I got same answer that Get appointment and follow the procedure. I don't know you guys are talking about direct PCC. If you guys are getting so really its great for you.


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> In FEW PSK office's walk-ins are Allowed for PCC WHEREAS in FEW PSK offices you have to take prior appointment.
> 
> THEY are yet to further streamline the PCC process throughout ALL PSK offices.
> 
> ...



Hmmm Really Its strange that In some Area there is no option and in some area there is option to go in person and get PCC Quickly. In my Region (Gujarat) it is very hard. We have to follow the procedure from Appointment to SMS and Collection In person to the PSK. Its really time consuming process and it takes min 21 days. If you get before that you are lucky ( but not possible as more applicants on daily basis and few seats for PCC (total 525 per week only)


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

MEA should DIRECT ALL PSK's to at-least streamline the PCC application PROCESS across ALL PSK offices.


UNTIL then we have to do as the concerned PSK office suggests.




varundev said:


> Hmmm Really Its strange that In some Area there is no option and in some area there is option to go in person and get PCC Quickly. In my Region (Gujarat) it is very hard. We have to follow the procedure from Appointment to SMS and Collection In person to the PSK. Its really time consuming process and it takes min 21 days. If you get before that you are lucky ( but not possible as more applicants on daily basis and few seats for PCC (total 525 per week only)


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2014)

*Hi*



Jivesha said:


> Yes, the same timeframe holds for medicals also. That means your initial entry date will be in October.


Hi Jivesh,

I just have a query and you seem experienced enough to answer that..

I am applying for my EOI on 1st july.. But after that Ia m leaving for US for 3 months.. So, If I get an invite in the first 2-3 weeks then I would not be present in India to take an action on that.. Is there a list of documents that I can prepare in advance so that I dont have to come from US( and spend a fortune) for next steps..

Please answer

Thanks
Manu


----------



## sandeepv84 (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

Just few doubts I have regarding Indian PCC. My wife had applied and got her PCC from India (Thrissur,Kerala) via police station but my agent says he would need PCC from PSK.

My doubts are:

1) Can we submit the PCC which we got from the local police station to the CO for PR process?

2) If No, Can we apply for PCC from PSK using the PCC from the station ?..If we are doing this way, how much time it would take ?...What are the documents needed for the same ?

Appreciate your answers.

Sandeep V


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

1- No.
2- No, PCC from the PSK does not need any document from the station. Apply for an appointment online and visit the PSK with your passport and other documents. Check the passport website for the list of documents.

Read this thread (at least the latest 5 pages) for more details: www.expatforum.com/expats/australia...5110-indian-police-clearance-certificate.html


----------



## Becky26 (Jul 21, 2013)

varundev said:


> No dear I am afraid to say that I had to follow the procedure. My PRO (Passport Regional officer) did instructed me to do so. I went to Region office and PSK for three times but all the time I got same answer that Get appointment and follow the procedure. I don't know you guys are talking about direct PCC. If you guys are getting so really its great for you.


The requirement of appointments depends on what PSK you're going to. PSK Ghaziabad didn't have appointment for PCC applicants. Only had to fill the form, bring the passport, the support documents, etc and everything was done at the PSK including payment for the PCC in cash.

The whole process took about 2 hours and the PCC was issued on the same day I applied. 
I came out of the PSK with a huge smile on my face 
I did apply for my PCC in Sep 2014. Not sure if appointments have been made mandatory for all PSK around the country.

Please do check.
Hope this helps.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Please see my comments inline....





sandeepv84 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Just few doubts I have regarding Indian PCC. My wife had applied and got her PCC from India (Thrissur,Kerala) via police station but my agent says he would need PCC from PSK.
> 
> ...


----------



## sandeepv84 (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks!!





KeeDa said:


> 1- No.
> 2- No, PCC from the PSK does not need any document from the station. Apply for an appointment online and visit the PSK with your passport and other documents. Check the passport website for the list of documents.
> 
> Read this thread (at least the latest 5 pages) for more details:


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

Becky26 said:


> The requirement of appointments depends on what PSK you're going to. PSK Ghaziabad didn't have appointment for PCC applicants. Only had to fill the form, bring the passport, the support documents, etc and everything was done at the PSK including payment for the PCC in cash.
> 
> The whole process took about 2 hours and the PCC was issued on the same day I applied.
> I came out of the PSK with a huge smile on my face
> ...


Nice to see you here Becky.
I'm surprised you are still active


----------



## vchandwani (May 7, 2015)

HI All, 
Need just a small clarification, when one visits PSK, apart from carrying Passport which other document one should carry?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

vchandwani said:


> HI All,
> Need just a small clarification, when one visits PSK, apart from carrying Passport which other document one should carry?


passport website has all the details: Document Required for PPC Issuance | Passport Seva PPC Issuance


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*PCC on SAME Day with Different Present and Passport Address !*


Another forum Member received PCC on the same DAY even though *Present Address* AND *Passport Address* were *DIFFERENT*.


----------



## Becky26 (Jul 21, 2013)

DELHI_AUS_PR said:


> Nice to see you here Becky.
> I'm surprised you are still active


Hey!

Hope you're doing well. It's time for me to start working on my permanent partner visa. My eligibility date is next month and I'm freaking out. And have been sick for the past 3 days. This weather is killing me  Thank GOD for paid sick leaves...haha

Hope Sydney is treating you well 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sandeepv84 (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks Jeetendra and Everyone!!!

My wife got her PCC yesterday from Thrissur PSK in * 2 hours.* Below was the scenario

1) I booked for PCC online in PSK website and got appointment on *17-06-2015, 3:30 pm -4:00 pm* 

2) My wife contaced the passport help support (1800-258-1800) asking for documents. They asked whether the present address is as per the passport . My wife told *"Yes"* to which they said *"Bring the original passport and 2 copies of it ( first 2 and last 2 pages) only*

3) My wife went with appointment prinout, passport copy and original passport. She had also brought the PCC she got from local station, aadhar card and voters id just to be on safer side.

4) She went in at the right time, documents were submitted, photo was taken, only the passport and copies were asked. *She was granted PCC in 2 hrs.*:second:

*Thank you everyone for helping me out.*



Jeeten#80 said:


> Another forum Member received PCC on the same DAY even though *Present Address* AND *Passport Address* were *DIFFERENT*.


----------



## vickyora (May 28, 2015)

Hi friends,

I need some suggestion regarding the PCC.
I have applied for NSW 190 nomination and waiting for their approval. 
I was wondering can i apply for PCC before the approval or i have to wait for the approval.

Secondly, my current address is different from my passport address(permanent address). I am living at my current address on rented accommodation for around 1 and a half year because of work commitment. 

In this case, i need to get PCC from my permanent passport address or the current address.

Please suggest
Vikas


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

vickyora said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I need some suggestion regarding the PCC.
> I have applied for NSW 190 nomination and waiting for their approval.
> ...


1. No, don't do the PCC so early in the process. Your IED will depend on your PCC date. So, the more you wait to do your PCC and Medicals, the more time you get to plan for your validation trip.

2. Getting it done from your permanent address might be a bit faster, but not really worth it, and IMO, not the right thing to do. Get it done from the PSK nearest to your current residence. The only additional document required in this case would be an address proof- some utility bill, or bank pass book or employer's letter.


----------



## vickyora (May 28, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> 1. No, don't do the PCC so early in the process. Your IED will depend on your PCC date. So, the more you wait to do your PCC and Medicals, the more time you get to plan for your validation trip.
> 
> 2. Getting it done from your permanent address might be a bit faster, but not really worth it, and IMO, not the right thing to do. Get it done from the PSK nearest to your current residence. The only additional document required in this case would be an address proof- some utility bill, or bank pass book or employer's letter.


Thanks a lot..
this is quite helpful....


----------



## ravinain (Aug 1, 2014)

*PCC Timeframe*

Hi,

How much it takes to get PCC when present and passport address is different? I am asking this because last week I went to Passport office, the employee at counter A told me that for only PCC you will get it on the same day. It takes time for passport when you have different addresses. 

My second question is, in 2009, I got my password by my new name(added only last name). I had not got any gazette copy, perhaps not required at that time. As I remember, only affidavit and ads in two newspapers were suffice. Is there anyone knows how to get gazette copy? Is there any way to get it online?


----------



## timberlake (Nov 27, 2014)

ravinain said:


> Hi,
> 
> How much it takes to get PCC when present and passport address is different? I am asking this because last week I went to Passport office, the employee at counter A told me that for only PCC you will get it on the same day. It takes time for passport when you have different addresses.
> 
> My second question is, in 2009, I got my password by my new name(added only last name). I had not got any gazette copy, perhaps not required at that time. As I remember, only affidavit and ads in two newspapers were suffice. Is there anyone knows how to get gazette copy? Is there any way to get it online?


You might have browsed across forums to find that the duration varies depending upon local police station. There is a police station in Pune which is currency taking 2 months to submit Police verification report because their computer system is not working due to low voltage issues and its being done off-line. 

The point I am trying to make here is that you don't know where you'd get stuck in this ****ty system. Personally, as it happened with me, I faced obstruction at all possible places. 

Therefore , if your present address is different than passport address, and you're ok to compromise with your IED with +/- 1 month, then go for it. But if you've have some good contacts in local police station or in the system, then you may want to delay almost till the point CO Is assigned. With good contacts, you'd hedge the risk of getting stuck anywhere.


----------



## timberlake (Nov 27, 2014)

Just a question for people who've got their PCC.

My passport website application says :-

PCC application granted on 19/06/2015. Police Verification has been initiated and a request has been sent to Wakad Police Station, Pune City. After 'Clear' Police Verification Report is received at Regional Passport Office, PCC needs to be collected from the Passport Seva Kendra where you applied. You would receive an e-mail/sms once the PCC is ready for collection.

And I got a s ms :
PCC for XXXXXXX is ready. Visit PSK/RPO with original passport and Ack letter to collect same.

Does this mean I should head straight away to PSK without taking any appointment. System doesn't allow to take appointment because application is complete status. I am bit unsure whether the security guards at PSK will allow me to enter on basis of the s ms above.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Your PCC is issued and ready for collection at PUNE PSK. Carry your original passport and PCC Ack letter when you head to PSK office.


Ignore the Website status, IDEALLY they don't update it near real time. My friend also received similar SMS last month and directly collected his PCC form PSK Mundhwa office.




timberlake said:


> Just a question for people who've got their PCC.
> 
> My passport website application says :-
> 
> ...


----------



## newUser12 (Jun 15, 2015)

hi,

I applied for PCC but was sent back from the PSK asking me to get proof that I require PCC for applying for Australian PR. What document should I take as proof for this?
TIA.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

newUser12 said:


> hi,
> 
> I applied for PCC but was sent back from the PSK asking me to get proof that I require PCC for applying for Australian PR. What document should I take as proof for this?
> TIA.


A print of your visa invitation letter + the Character Requirements section from the checklist (Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist) should do the trick.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

In addition to what KeeDa SAID also carry the following documents (IF you have PAID VISA fees):

* The VISA fees payment Invoice

* Acknowledgement of application of the respective Visa





KeeDa said:


> A print of your visa invitation letter + the Character Requirements section from the checklist (Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist) should do the trick.





newUser12 said:


> hi,
> 
> I applied for PCC but was sent back from the PSK asking me to get proof that I require PCC for applying for Australian PR. What document should I take as proof for this?
> TIA.


----------



## timberlake (Nov 27, 2014)

newUser12 said:


> hi,
> 
> I applied for PCC but was sent back from the PSK asking me to get proof that I require PCC for applying for Australian PR. What document should I take as proof for this?
> TIA.


For sake of other applicants , please do mention which PSK has asked for this. In most of the cities PSK don't ask for such info.


----------



## vchandwani (May 7, 2015)

Hi,

Has anyone got their PCC from Delhi (Shalimar Bagh) , one can fill the form online and walk in after 24 Hrs that I know, but how much time does it take to get PCC if one has same address , because I was planning to go for medical and pcc on the same day


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

vchandwani said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anyone got their PCC from Delhi (Shalimar Bagh) , one can fill the form online and walk in after 24 Hrs that I know, but how much time does it take to get PCC if one has same address , because I was planning to go for medical and pcc on the same day


Consider from 1 hour to 3-4 hours depending upon the rush on the day.
Dont expect it very early...though suggest to reach there as early as you can.

Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


----------



## vchandwani (May 7, 2015)

*Hi*

Thanks for a quick reply, is there any separate window for people with ARN + walk in, do one need to take any coupon number to be in queue ? 




piyush1132003 said:


> Consider from 1 hour to 3-4 hours depending upon the rush on the day.
> Dont expect it very early...though suggest to reach there as early as you can.
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

Hi All,

I'm currently working in Bangalore but I'm basically from Chandigarh and my passport is issued from Chandigarh only.
For 190 visa, from which passport office I need to get PCC? 
Also, I'd be thankful if someone can share the procedure to get the PCC and the timelines?

Thank you


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*In my View:* Get your PCC done from Bangalore office.


Regarding PCC / MEDICALS AND IED into Australia refer to my following post:


*MEDICALS - PCC and IED into Australia*





gaurav.kushan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm currently working in Bangalore but I'm basically from Chandigarh and my passport is issued from Chandigarh only.
> For 190 visa, from which passport office I need to get PCC?
> ...


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> *In my View:* Get your PCC done from Bangalore office.
> 
> 
> Regarding PCC / MEDICALS AND IED into Australia refer to my following post:
> ...


Thanks Jeetan.
Can anyone else also help me here? 
Also, Is it like the passport office keeps the passport with them for that many days or how it is?
And if my passport is from different city and I'm applying for PCC in different city, how many days it should take to get the PCC done?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Few applicants who had Different Passport Address and Present Address*, applied for their PCC at PSK near to their Present Address.

They were issued PCC on the same day within 2-4 hours. WHEREAS others had to wait for around 10 days as Police Verification was initiated in their case.


PSK office won't keep your Passport with them.


ALL is very subjective and can't be generalized. It depends on the concerned PSK office or the concerned Passport Officer on that day.

PLUS if Police Verification is initiated THEN IT also depends on the Concerned Police Station (_how efficient they are_).


As few of my friends had different experiences at PSK Pune.


BUT in the worst case you can get your PCC within a months time PROVIDED you give them all necessary documents.





gaurav.kushan said:


> Thanks Jeetan.
> Can anyone else also help me here?
> Also, Is it like the passport office keeps the passport with them for that many days or how it is?
> And if my passport is from different city and I'm applying for PCC in different city, how many days it should take to get the PCC done?
> ...


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> *Few applicants who had Different Passport Address and Present Address*, applied for their PCC at PSK near to their Present Address.
> 
> They were issued PCC on the same day within 2-4 hours. WHEREAS others had to wait for around 10 days as Police Verification was initiated in their case.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jeeten.


----------



## gurunan (Jul 6, 2015)

I was an Indian citizen from my birth in Goa 25 years ago until last year i.e. when I acquired Portuguese citizenship while studying in Australia. I subsequently got my Portuguese passport issued to me at Sydney and proceeded to surrender my Indian Passport and got the cancelled passport and surrender certificate issued by the Indian High Commission in Sydney. I also have an application in process now at Sydney for my OCI.

My question was regarding the PCC which I need now for the Australian PR. I need the PCC for my time in India. I lived there for 25 years of my life as a citizen until I came to Sydney. Now my concern is about applying as a Foreign national since I no longer am an Indian citizen but my required PCC is from the time when I was one. Should I follow the same method with the online form and if so how long will it take? I was wondering if it would take longer than the 5 working days mentioned on the VFS website as I have heard it has to go through a pre-approval stage. Does it apply for OCIs too?


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

Heyy people

I have a doubt regarding the PCC. 
I am originally from Nepal and am a Nepali citizen. How long does the PCC has to be? 
I mean if they ask for the last 10 years then I have to get from India as well? I stayed in India from 2010-2014 as a student. I didnt buy any land or other benifits. I stayed as a foreign national itself as a student. Now, how should I proceed with the PCC ? 

Thanks


----------



## khanmujeebin (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi All , I am in a process to Initiate the PCC , I read in the same forum that if your passport has the same address you can get the PCC same day . 

My query - I have Indian passport which was issued from UAE in march 2014 and address is not same where i am currently residing . I have utility bill the new address plus adhar card with address updated on it . Is that sufficient to satisfy PCC delhi to get the certificate.Although i have voter ID card as well f my previous address which is same as on my passport . Shall i go for the PCC with new address or the previous address . please suggest .

Another issue is my wife has got his a passport issued from his Mom address basically before marriage and we both have not endorse each other name in the passport as husband and wife . Some suggested me in the same form that we can go-head and submitted the request as single because PCC doesn't have information about your marital status . would that be ok to submit the application for both of us as single unmarried . I am curious because recently i have got my 8 months old son passport issued in his passport our name as a parents has endorse .


----------



## ambition_vik (Dec 27, 2014)

Dear All,

Please answer my query

Can I walk in @ Thane PSK for PCC?
I will be going along with my kid.


----------



## vchandwani (May 7, 2015)

*Hi*

Please refer Thane RPO Page, apparently you can Walk-In in Thane RPO , as the flash message suggest.




ambition_vik said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Please answer my query
> 
> ...


----------



## vchandwani (May 7, 2015)

Please call Passport Helpline before going and confirm the same, do carry ARN number , it is generated by filling the PCC form online.



ambition_vik said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Please answer my query
> 
> ...


----------



## rohansingh2323 (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi All,

Need your view on below scenario.

My Passport and My wife's passport was issued before marriage, so We dont have Spouse Name added on our passport. My PSK is Lucknow (U.P) and my wife's PSK is Bareilly (U.P). I have seen many posts where it is told that, during PCC PSK asks for spouse name addition in passport.

I am living in Pune from last 4 years on same rented flat, 

Should we apply for Spouse name addition and Address change for Pune address (Rental Flat)? 

because it will save my lot of time for travelling + travel expense + office Leaves. What you say guys need your views?

I have enough Address proofs for Pune address like, Gas connection, Bank Passbook, BSNL Landline (i.e not working from long time). Registered rent agreement for this year and previous year rent agreements.

if I do it now then, I may get PCC same day.

Thanks
Rohan


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

sudeepdai said:


> Heyy people
> 
> I have a doubt regarding the PCC.
> I am originally from Nepal and am a Nepali citizen. How long does the PCC has to be?
> ...


Hi Sudeep,

Below is the details on how you can get PCC in India. 
India

As per your details I understand you fall under non-resident, non-citizen category and need to get it through VFS.

India Visa Information - Australia - Home Page


----------



## saz82 (Feb 25, 2014)

No idea how that works for you in India (I am aware that some countries add the spouse name to the passport) but I did not change my last name after marriage and me and my husband applied normally. I didn't add my husband's name to my passport and we also live in a rented flat. Only proof we submitted was our marriage certificate and a statutory declaration explaining different spellings in names from our current passpors to our previous passports (Arabic names remain the same in Arabic but they get lost in translation with different spellings in English).

I think you may need to provide a declaration as to why you the residential addresses are different on your passports but this is up to whatever your CO decides they want from you in terms of information. Our residential addresses are different on our Kuwait national IDs as they were issued before marriage and we were not asked to provide proof we live together (we did use our current residential address where we both live together now on forms 80 and 1221) Hope this helps.





rohansingh2323 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need your view/Suggesations on below scenario.
> 
> ...


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

newUser12 said:


> hi,
> 
> I applied for PCC but was sent back from the PSK asking me to get proof that I require PCC for applying for Australian PR. What document should I take as proof for this?
> TIA.


That's pain.

PSK doesn't need why you need and proof of visa application. I have done it previously for US and they simply need your passport copy and original passport if you are using same address.
If you are using different address then same as above plus proof of new address, this is also mentioned on their website.


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

vchandwani said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anyone got their PCC from Delhi (Shalimar Bagh) , one can fill the form online and walk in after 24 Hrs that I know, but how much time does it take to get PCC if one has same address , because I was planning to go for medical and pcc on the same day


Generally, it is done same day for same address


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Go ahead and apply for Spouse name addition and Address change for Pune address.

You have multiple address proofs for Pune Address.


All The Best!!!



rohansingh2323 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need your view on below scenario.
> 
> ...


----------



## timberlake (Nov 27, 2014)

@Rohan,
What stage of process you're on ? If you're yet to start with everything, then go ahead with new passport. If there is name change then at first it may look to you as hassle for undergoing lot of documentation. But in my point of view, it's worth it. The passport queue at Pune PSK is not much longer these days. If urgent, go for Tatkal if you want - so that you've the passport details within a few days of application while Police verification progresses. 

As you've rightly said, this will enable you get your PCC on same day.


----------



## rohansingh2323 (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks a lot Jeetendra.




Jeeten#80 said:


> Go ahead and apply for Spouse name addition and Address change for Pune address.
> 
> You have multiple address proofs for Pune Address.
> 
> ...


----------



## rohansingh2323 (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks Jeetendra.



Jeeten#80 said:


> Go ahead and apply for Spouse name addition and Address change for Pune address.
> 
> You have multiple address proofs for Pune Address.
> 
> ...


----------



## rohansingh2323 (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi timberlake,

Thanks,

As of now my EOI is submitted with 60 points. I hope I will get invite in Sep or Oct. I have enough time. So if I add Spouse name then it will be good for Quick PCC and At the time of PCC PSK won't say any thing regarding spouse name to be added.


Thanks



timberlake said:


> @Rohan,
> What stage of process you're on ? If you're yet to start with everything, then go ahead with new passport. If there is name change then at first it may look to you as hassle for undergoing lot of documentation. But in my point of view, it's worth it. The passport queue at Pune PSK is not much longer these days. If urgent, go for Tatkal if you want - so that you've the passport details within a few days of application while Police verification progresses.
> 
> As you've rightly said, this will enable you get your PCC on same day.


----------



## Samit123 (Jul 16, 2015)

My wife passport is from Bhopal
Mine is from Banglore
We have been living in Pune for the last 10 years. We don't have any address of Bhopal/Banglore. We have our college address mentioned in our passport.
How do we get our PCC from pune?


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

Samit123 said:


> My wife passport is from Bhopal
> Mine is from Banglore
> We have been living in Pune for the last 10 years. We don't have any address of Bhopal/Banglore. We have our college address mentioned in our passport.
> How do we get our PCC from pune?


Because that is not your home address, so, you need to first request for change in address and addition of name of spouses in each others passport.
Once done(it might take one month or more time), you will get pcc within a day.

Hopefully, you have sufficient address proof for your current address to apply for change in particulars (for address).

Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

Friends,
I have submitted my application on May 20th. I have done Medicals on 23rd JUNE and yet to get PCC due to my travel and family vacation plans. Now CO has requested me to submit PCC. My wife and I have to get PCC for India and Kuwait. Is it ok if we get PCC in September 2nd week. Will this be affecting visa grant decision other than delay? Even if there will be a small risk, I can alter my travel plans to get PCC on priority. Experts, pls advise.

Since, CO has asked only to submit PCC, can I assume that all my documentation and Medicals are OK?

Regards
Sribha


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

If I apply PCC through indian embassy in Kuwait, should I submit my passport to the, until I get my PCC? 

Is PCC given as a separate letter or stamped on the passport?

Regards
Sribha


----------



## Samit123 (Jul 16, 2015)

piyush1132003 said:


> Because that is not your home address, so, you need to first request for change in address and addition of name of spouses in each others passport.
> Once done(it might take one month or more time), you will get pcc within a day.
> 
> Hopefully, you have sufficient address proof for your current address to apply for change in particulars (for address).
> ...


Hi Piyush,
I am worried that my passport number will change in the new passport. I have used my current passport number in all the immigration forms. I have the electricity bill, municipal tax bill in my name for pune address proof. Since PSK is centralized, can i get the PCC from PSK,Pune?
What is the other option.
Help please


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

Samit123 said:


> Hi Piyush,
> I am worried that my passport number will change in the new passport. I have used my current passport number in all the immigration forms. I have the electricity bill, municipal tax bill in my name for pune address proof. Since PSK is centralized, can i get the PCC from PSK,Pune?
> What is the other option.
> Help please


That's easy then, you can get it easily done from Pune PSK.

Though I am not sure about how can it be done for your spouse.

Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


----------



## rockstar86 (Dec 26, 2014)

Hello,

Could anyone please advise, whether color scan of PCC can be uploaded or it has to be notarized(Attested) before upload?

Thanks


----------



## naman_mehra (Jun 8, 2015)

What are the necessary documents which need to be uploaded for a non-migrating dependent for application of 189 visa?

I saw the PCC - But, the person in question here does not have a passport, so cannot get a PCC. I can't apply for a passport now, as I'll miss the deadline to apply for the visa by the time I get her passport? Do I remove her from the application? 

Any help guys? Any other doc needed apart from PCC for them?


----------



## johnny.b (Jul 3, 2014)

Hi all,

Can one of you pls clarify a dilemma I'm having, I have applied for Visa 485(temporary resident) in feb 2015 and got Australian police check the same month, but indian police check in april'15 although I have been granted visa in feb'15 itself by special consideration.

The quiry now is I have applied for Visa 189 on july, 2015 and was wondering if I can use the same police certificates, since they were not older than 12 months(as read from DIBP website for australian).

Pls provide ur valuable thought..

Cheers
Johnny


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

Hi All,

I have a query.
I'm living in Bangalore from last 2 years and I'm basically from northern part of India.
My passport has been issued from my hometown only.
Can I submit PCC from my hometown or it should be from Bangalore or both places?
Thank you


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

naman_mehra said:


> What are the necessary documents which need to be uploaded for a non-migrating dependent for application of 189 visa?
> 
> I saw the PCC - But, the person in question here does not have a passport, so cannot get a PCC. I can't apply for a passport now, as I'll miss the deadline to apply for the visa by the time I get her passport? Do I remove her from the application?
> 
> Any help guys? Any other doc needed apart from PCC for them?


You were invited on 06-July. You have time until 05-Sep to apply for the visa. I think it is plenty of time to get a new passport even under the normal scheme. If you can, use tatkal scheme and get it under a weeks time.

Apart from PCC, dependents have to undertake the Medicals too.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

rockstar86 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could anyone please advise, whether color scan of PCC can be uploaded or it has to be notarized(Attested) before upload?
> 
> Thanks


The Indian PCC is as good as black and white. Even the photo isn't coloured. Just the signature is. So, better get it attested before uploading.


----------



## keerat565 (May 31, 2015)

Hi All,

I need advice on PCC. I am currently in London for past 3 years, so I guess I need to get PCC for India as well as UK. But, I am not sure where to apply for PCC for UK as well as India? or I will only need one PCC application to cover for UK and India? Also PCC for UK will be carried by UK govt?or Indian authorities?


----------



## amzamz (Jun 4, 2015)

keerat565 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need advice on PCC. I am currently in London for past 3 years, so I guess I need to get PCC for India as well as UK. But, I am not sure where to apply for PCC for UK as well as India? or I will only need one PCC application to cover for UK and India? Also PCC for UK will be carried by UK govt?or Indian authorities?


Uk govt. have online portal for PCC. For Indian PCC, you need to contact Indian high commission in UK. Both are different with different authorities.


----------



## keerat565 (May 31, 2015)

Does it mean, that I have to apply for PCC with Indian as well as UK high commissions both?


----------



## keerat565 (May 31, 2015)

amzamz said:


> Uk govt. have online portal for PCC. For Indian PCC, you need to contact Indian high commission in UK. Both are different with different authorities.


Does it mean, that I have to apply for PCC with Indian as well as UK high commissions both?


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

Hi All,

I have a query.
I'm living in Bangalore from last 2 years and I'm basically from northern part of India.
My passport has been issued from my hometown only.
Can I submit PCC from my hometown or it should be from Bangalore or both places?
Thank you


----------



## amzamz (Jun 4, 2015)

keerat565 said:


> Does it mean, that I have to apply for PCC with Indian as well as UK high commissions both?


Since you are already in UK, you just apply it online and follow procedure. They take around couple of weeks time. If u r coming India in near future then u can apply here, otherwise apply with Indian high commission. Search through this forum, there should be detailed information regarding this.


----------



## amzamz (Jun 4, 2015)

gaurav.kushan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a query.
> I'm living in Bangalore from last 2 years and I'm basically from northern part of India.
> ...


Get PCC from the place which is mentioned in ur passport. Difference is only processing time. PCC is nationwide.


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

amzamz said:


> Get PCC from the place which is mentioned in ur passport. Difference is only processing time. PCC is nationwide.


Thanks for your reply. Understood.


----------



## johnny.b (Jul 3, 2014)

Hi all,

Can one of you pls clarify a dilemma I'm having, I have applied for Visa 485(temporary resident) in feb 2015 and got Australian police check the same month, but indian police check in april'15 although I have been granted visa in feb'15 itself by special consideration.

The quiry now is I have applied for Visa 189 on july, 2015 and was wondering if I can use the same police certificates, since they were not older than 12 months(as read from DIBP website for australian).

Pls provide ur valuable thought..

Cheers
Johnny


----------



## vish1989 (Mar 20, 2015)

why does the Indian embassy need the passport for the whole process/period of police clearance ? Its such an inconvenience, especially since passport is the only age proof I have on me. Not only that, its completely illogical as well. Since I have to go to the embassy to submit my documents, they can check/ verify my passport and give it back to me. What is the need for keeping it ? or don't they trust their own employees ?. I want to write a letter to the appropriate authority about this inconvenience. Whom should I write to ?
Passport is your life, when you are in a foreign country, and its completely unacceptable when someone takes it from you for this long (7 days or 4-8 weeks as mentioned in their site). If its for visa or something which requires a passport stamp I can understand but this is just for a silly police clearance. My frustration is mainly because UK and AUS didn't ask me for anything more than a scanned copy of my passport for their police certificate. Their complete process is online, and IND on the other hand wants us to come and hand in the documents. I am planning to go for holidays in 10-12 days, how the hell am I going to go ??
PS: I do agree its somewhat its my fault, I should have checked it before. I just checked the aussie requirements, and assumed that it will be similar for other countries as well (it was similar for UK).


----------



## dhruva_scd (Dec 30, 2013)

Hello Expat,

I am having confusion over the PCC process. My query is:
My passport contains address details of my previous home address 'X'. I recently got married and filed the EOI, I have the Marriage Certificate which has the address 'Y' (my new address ).

My wife's Passport contains the address 'Z' ( of her parents house ).

We have to file an individual PCC. 

In the PCC form, if i am going to write my address as 'X' & i write my spouse name, then i have to provide the Marriage Certificate copy also and there is the issue.

X address = @ Ghaziabad
Y address = @ Noida
Z address = @ Ghaziabad

PSK is same as of all the locations.

Please suggest as what to do.


----------



## amzamz (Jun 4, 2015)

vish1989 said:


> why does the Indian embassy need the passport for the whole process/period of police clearance ? Its such an inconvenience, especially since passport is the only age proof I have on me. Not only that, its completely illogical as well. Since I have to go to the embassy to submit my documents, they can check/ verify my passport and give it back to me. What is the need for keeping it ? or don't they trust their own employees ?. I want to write a letter to the appropriate authority about this inconvenience. Whom should I write to ?
> Passport is your life, when you are in a foreign country, and its completely unacceptable when someone takes it from you for this long (7 days or 4-8 weeks as mentioned in their site). If its for visa or something which requires a passport stamp I can understand but this is just for a silly police clearance. My frustration is mainly because UK and AUS didn't ask me for anything more than a scanned copy of my passport for their police certificate. Their complete process is online, and IND on the other hand wants us to come and hand in the documents. I am planning to go for holidays in 10-12 days, how the hell am I going to go ??
> PS: I do agree its somewhat its my fault, I should have checked it before. I just checked the aussie requirements, and assumed that it will be similar for other countries as well (it was similar for UK).


Why not tweet to @SushmaSwaraj with ur concern. She is quite active in responding to concerns of NRIs.


----------



## vish1989 (Mar 20, 2015)

amzamz said:


> Why not tweet to @SushmaSwaraj with ur concern. She is quite active in responding to concerns of NRIs.


I was actually thinking about this. I will probably write a letter, and send the link on sushma swaraj's twitter account.

Thanks


----------



## amzamz (Jun 4, 2015)

dhruva_scd said:


> Hello Expat,
> 
> I am having confusion over the PCC process. My query is:
> My passport contains address details of my previous home address 'X'. I recently got married and filed the EOI, I have the Marriage Certificate which has the address 'Y' (my new address ).
> ...


First of all you need to endorse spouse name on both passports means urs and ur wife's. So apply for renewing both passports. Also have Z address on both passports. Then apply for PCC from PSK nearby to Z address. Police verification would only be required for passports not PCCs in this case. Hope this helps.


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

Hi,

Me and my wife have Passport with address in Delhi which is permanent address and have this address mentioned in other places, while I am living in Faridabad (adjacent to Delhi) but my wife doesn't have any address proof of Faridabad address. Should I get PCC for Faridabad or Delhi, PSK is same for both.


----------



## dhruva_scd (Dec 30, 2013)

amzamz said:


> First of all you need to endorse spouse name on both passports means urs and ur wife's. So apply for renewing both passports. Also have Z address on both passports. Then apply for PCC from PSK nearby to Z address. Police verification would only be required for passports not PCCs in this case. Hope this helps.


I have 2 questions:-
1) What if i get the PCC done individually without changing the Passport. Will it create any problem later ?

2) If i renew the Passport & the Passport number get changed after that. Wont it create a problem for my EOI ?


----------



## amzamz (Jun 4, 2015)

dhruva_scd said:


> I have 2 questions:-
> 1) What if i get the PCC done individually without changing the Passport. Will it create any problem later ?
> 
> 2) If i renew the Passport & the Passport number get changed after that. Wont it create a problem for my EOI ?


You won't be able to get PCC without spouse endorsement. PSK would ask you to renew passports.

EOIs you can update until you get invitation. That won't affect its date of effect.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

amzamz said:


> Why not tweet to @SushmaSwaraj with ur concern. She is quite active in responding to concerns of NRIs.


I was just about to write this in reply, but saw there is page 183, lo and behold! 2 people have already suggested it. Add me as the third person recommending the twitter approach :thumb:


----------



## amzamz (Jun 4, 2015)

kamy58 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Me and my wife have Passport with address in Delhi which is permanent address and have this address mentioned in other places, while I am living in Faridabad (adjacent to Delhi) but my wife doesn't have any address proof of Faridabad address. Should I get PCC for Faridabad or Delhi, PSK is same for both.


PCC is for India not for individual states my friend.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

amzamz said:


> You won't be able to get PCC without spouse endorsement. PSK would ask you to renew passports.
> 
> EOIs you can update until you get invitation. That won't affect its date of effect.


Me and my wife got the PCCs without spouse name endorsements. Wife got hers 2 weeks back and mine has been accepted but police verification pending. Sure, they push you to get new passports, but you can try and convince them otherwise. There is no such written rule in their books/ passport act about spouse name endorsements as a pre-requisite for issuing PCCs.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

dhruva_scd said:


> I have 2 questions:-
> 1) What if i get the PCC done individually without changing the Passport. Will it create any problem later ?
> 
> 2) If i renew the Passport & the Passport number get changed after that. Wont it create a problem for my EOI ?


1. Not sure what you mean by "individually"? Do you mean to mention "single" in the online PCC application form? If so, then don't. It will be in their records, and later when you approach them for a passport change or for any other reason, it would be a problem. As a general rule, don't hide any facts or give misleading information.

2. No problems. Use Form 929 to inform the department about the new passport.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

kamy58 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Me and my wife have Passport with address in Delhi which is permanent address and have this address mentioned in other places, while I am living in Faridabad (adjacent to Delhi) but my wife doesn't have any address proof of Faridabad address. Should I get PCC for Faridabad or Delhi, PSK is same for both.


Assuming that marriage certificate also has Delhi address, then Delhi PSK for both of you. That will be the quickest (most probably will be issued on the same day). If marriage certificate has Faridabad address, then Faridabad PSK with additional documents to prove your Faridabad address (rent agreement + utility bill).


----------



## amzamz (Jun 4, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Me and my wife got the PCCs without spouse name endorsements. Wife got hers 2 weeks back and mine has been accepted but police verification pending. Sure, they push you to get new passports, but you can try and convince them otherwise. There is no such written rule in their books/ passport act about spouse name endorsements as a pre-requisite for issuing PCCs.


It depends on PSK sometime, but very few instances of PCC without spouse name endorsement I have seen so far. 
Also, renewing passport is quicker process, have seen people getting new passports in couple of days after applying in tatkal. Police verification for passport, if done, would not be repeated for PCC.

If you apply direct PCC, they can ask for police verification again, hence timelines remain entact with or without spouse name endorsements.


----------



## dhruva_scd (Dec 30, 2013)

KeeDa said:


> 1. Not sure what you mean by "individually"? Do you mean to mention "single" in the online PCC application form? If so, then don't. It will be in their records, and later when you approach them for a passport change or for any other reason, it would be a problem. As a general rule, don't hide any facts or give misleading information.
> 
> 2. No problems. Use Form 929 to inform the department about the new passport.


Hi Keeda, thanks for replying on this issue.

When you applied for the PCC, did you write your Spouse name in that form ? And if yes, then did they ask for the renewal of Passport or not ? 
I am a little nervous here as i m thinking that i hit a roadblock.

I got the invite yesterday, how much days we have in our hands before we can get the PCC done ?


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

amzamz said:


> PCC is for India not for individual states my friend.


Thanks for your reply, actually confusion is something else here. My current address as I mentioned is Faridabad which I would mention in Visa application but if I get the PCC using Delhi address then there might be a misinterpretation of information. Am I right? Please shed some light.


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Assuming that marriage certificate also has Delhi address, then Delhi PSK for both of you. That will be the quickest (most probably will be issued on the same day). If marriage certificate has Faridabad address, then Faridabad PSK with additional documents to prove your Faridabad address (rent agreement + utility bill).


Thanks, Marriage Cert is Delhi, spouse name is already endorsed on both passports.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

amzamz said:


> It depends on PSK sometime, but very few instances of PCC without spouse name endorsement I have seen so far.
> Also, renewing passport is quicker process, have seen people getting new passports in couple of days after applying in tatkal. Police verification for passport, if done, would not be repeated for PCC.
> 
> If you apply direct PCC, they can ask for police verification again, hence timelines remain entact with or without spouse name endorsements.


Yes, they did ask my wife to get a new passport, but she told them that she does not wish to change the passport mid-way during this visa process and they agreed.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

rockstar86 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could anyone please advise, whether color scan of PCC can be uploaded or it has to be notarized(Attested) before upload?
> 
> Thanks


Color scan is 100 % enough.....


No need to waste time and money in notarizing.

all the best


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

kamy58 said:


> Thanks for your reply, actually confusion is something else here. My current address as I mentioned is Faridabad which I would mention in Visa application but if I get the PCC using Delhi address then there might be a misinterpretation of information. Am I right? Please shed some light.


Hi Kamy,

PCC will not have any address.
so no worry cool......

While applying pcc if your current address is different from your passport, it may take time to get say around 15 day max....

To avoid this, u can take at the same place where u got your passport (same day you will get pcc)


----------



## digitalvishal (Aug 5, 2015)

Hi All,

I am main applicant but my spouse has lived in Qatar for more than 3 years. She is no longer staying there. Do I need to submit her PCC for India as well as Qatar? 

Please advise...
Thanks..


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

dhruva_scd said:


> Hi Keeda, thanks for replying on this issue.
> 
> When you applied for the PCC, did you write your Spouse name in that form ? And if yes, then did they ask for the renewal of Passport or not ?
> I am a little nervous here as i m thinking that i hit a roadblock.
> ...


Yes, both of us mentioned "married" and spouse names in the online application. Both of us did the PCCs from different cities. While I was not asked for passport renewal, my wife was. She managed to convince them that we do not have an option to change the passport at this stage since a certain visa processing is underway. Worked in her favour and they issued the PCC on the spot for her.

After invite, you have 60 days to lodge the visa (pay the fees), then there is time until CO is allocated (about 45 to 60 days), and even after CO allocation, when CO will notice the missing PCC, you will be given 28 days to provide it. IMO, this is ample time to get new passports issued. Normal process takes about 45 days max and tatkal takes anywhere from few days to a week for new passport.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

digitalvishal said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am main applicant but my spouse has lived in Qatar for more than 3 years. She is no longer staying there. Do I need to submit her PCC for India as well as Qatar?
> 
> ...


You don't. Only your wife will need PCC from Qatar.


----------



## Kariznin (Jun 8, 2015)

Hi Guys 

I need to get PCC done for me and my wife from Delhi Psk. Our present and permanent addresses are same in our passports. 

So, 1. We book an appointment online for pcc and then visit psk on the day our appointment is booked? 

Or, 2. Shall we directly go to the psk and ask for the pcc? 

Please suggest. Read mixed opinions, so getting confused.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Kariznin said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I need to get PCC done for me and my wife from Delhi Psk. Our present and permanent addresses are same in our passports.
> 
> ...


Yes, its confusing because not all PSKs have free walk-in for PCCs. If you know somehow that yours has, then, from what I know, you can walk-in irrespective of the appointed time slot. Try calling the toll free number to check the possibility of free walk-in. I am not sure, but you still have to register online and pay. That said, appointment dates are available as early as on the next morning, or maybe at busy PSKs, a day or two later at best. So, better take an appointment. I suggest you try it out online. You pay up only after looking at available time slots, so no harm trying out the online tool.


----------



## Kariznin (Jun 8, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Yes, its confusing because not all PSKs have free walk-in for PCCs. If you know somehow that yours has, then, from what I know, you can walk-in irrespective of the appointed time slot. Try calling the toll free number to check the possibility of free walk-in. I am not sure, but you still have to register online and pay. That said, appointment dates are available as early as on the next morning, or maybe at busy PSKs, a day or two later at best. So, better take an appointment. I suggest you try it out online. You pay up only after looking at available time slots, so no harm trying out the online tool.


Thanks KeeDa for opinion. 

Checked the next available date on the PSK website near to my area it is 1st September 2015. PSK in reference is Shalimar Place, Auto Mall, Delhi. 

The date is too late and I wanted to front load all the documents before CO allocation. 
Is someone having experience with this PSK to get PCC generated?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Kariznin said:


> Thanks KeeDa for opinion.
> 
> Checked the next available date on the PSK website near to my area it is 1st September 2015. PSK in reference is Shalimar Place, Auto Mall, Delhi.
> 
> ...


Try calling the toll free number to know if you can walk-in at that PSK.


----------



## Kariznin (Jun 8, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Try calling the toll free number to know if you can walk-in at that PSK.


Went to the psk, enquired about the same. They told to generate the ARN and pay & book appointment and just walk in any day(Mon-Fri) between 9 to 11am.

If everything is right, they would issue the Pcc the same day else it would be issued after verification in 2 3 days. 

Thanks KeeDa for the help. ☺


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

HI All,

Please help...

My passport is in my parents address and spouse in their parents address and we both are working in a different place.

How and where should i get my pcc done.

My passport address:Mysore
Spouse Passort Address: Tirnulveli(Tamil Nadu)

Currently living in : Bangalore


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

Hi All,

One more doubt...

There are 2 types of PCC , which one we need to apply?

Type 1: Regional Passport Office - PCC: This is a clearance that the Passport Seva Kendra (PSK) gives you, and you need to apply through the PSK office. This is issued as a stamp in your passport and an accompanying letter stating that there is nothing adverse against you in police records.
Type 2: Commissioner of Police: This is a clearance issued from the office of the Commissioner of Police, Bangalore City Police. This is to state that there is nothing adverse against you and you don’t have/had any legal issues pending against you.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

arun32 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> One more doubt...
> 
> ...


Type 1


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Type 1


Thank you Keeda,

Please answer my first question as well


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

arun32 said:


> HI All,
> 
> Please help...
> 
> ...


Depends on how fast you want your PCCs. If you are willing to wait and have current residence proof (rent agreement + a utility bill), then get them done at Bangalore. Otherwise, from respective home addresses.

Also, I see that you are not invited yet. Doing the PCC so early in the process might not be a good idea as your IED depends on PCC/Medicals dates.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

arun32 said:


> HI All,
> 
> Please help...
> 
> ...


Thanks Keeda,

About to type, but saw the appropriate answer already delivered by him.

Goodluck Arun


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

sivakumar s s said:


> Thanks Keeda,
> 
> About to type, but saw the appropriate answer already delivered by him.
> 
> Goodluck Arun


Thank you Siva


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Depends on how fast you want your PCCs. If you are willing to wait and have current residence proof (rent agreement + a utility bill), then get them done at Bangalore. Otherwise, from respective home addresses.
> 
> Also, I see that you are not invited yet. Doing the PCC so early in the process might not be a good idea as your IED depends on PCC/Medicals dates.



Thank you Keeda,

I am planning to initiate PCC in my home town as well as my spouse once i get invited..

Involving PSK and PCC scares me , because we never know how these people will turn :sad


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

arun32 said:


> Thank you Keeda,
> 
> I am planning to initiate PCC in my home town as well as my spouse once i get invited..
> 
> Involving PSK and PCC scares me , because we never know how these people will turn :sad


You are in for a pleasant surprise. If you haven't been to a PSK, I am sure you will appreciate it- the whole process and SLA oriented operations, the air conditioned premises equipped with all possible facilities under the roof. It is not a place like any other government office. I think the whole process is outsourced to TCS (I believe). Very professional and helpful employees.


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> You are in for a pleasant surprise. If you haven't been to a PSK, I am sure you will appreciate it- the whole process and SLA oriented operations, the air conditioned premises equipped with all possible facilities under the roof. It is not a place like any other government office. I think the whole process is outsourced to TCS (I believe). Very professional and helpful employees.


Yes, I agree with You Keeda , the premises is just like our companies.

My worry is about the police part...
also in another site, i have read that , if out passport and present address are same, PCC will be given in Counter "c", in PSK , on th esame day itself, is that true?

Police Clearance Certificate (PCC) Procedure - all you need to know - India Travel Forum | IndiaMike.com


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

arun32 said:


> Yes, I agree with You Keeda , the premises is just like our companies.
> 
> My worry is about the police part...
> also in another site, i have read that , if out passport and present address are same, PCC will be given in Counter "c", in PSK , on th esame day itself, is that true?
> ...


Getting PCC immediately: not necessarily true. There are a few factors they consider. If your passport is old (I am not sure how old, maybe from a time when biometrics weren't introduced), or if you got married in the interim (make sure to carry your marriage certificate for PCC even if it is not mentioned in the documents checklist), then your application will be sent for police verification. Mine is the same situation and am awaiting the verification call. From the email that I received, it seems I have to wait 3 weeks for the police verification. This is what it reads:
----
_This is to inform you that following Police Verification Request(s) have been initiated on Pre-Verification basis for your PCC Application with File Number xxx. You are requested to get in touch with the respective Police Office(s) if verification is not done in three weeks. Thank You!!_
----

Police station too is a slightly different place now. I don't know about other places, but at least in this small town/ village of mine, there is a separate room/ office as "citizen charter office", all equipped with CCTV (from Anti Corruption Bureau I suppose) to curb on bribery. I had a recent experience with them for my kid's passport and it was okay (except that I had to wait a few hours for someone to come by and unlock the office).


----------



## samlogic (Mar 3, 2014)

Hello Kariznin

I am in the same situation. I have booked online and appointment date is 2/9/15. However, i want to have the pcc asap. Can i still go to any psk ( except rk puram ) next week despite the appointment date is in Sept ? Also from which psk did you find out ?

Please advise.



Kariznin said:


> Went to the psk, enquired about the same. They told to generate the ARN and pay & book appointment and just walk in any day(Mon-Fri) between 9 to 11am.
> 
> If everything is right, they would issue the Pcc the same day else it would be issued after verification in 2 3 days.
> 
> Thanks KeeDa for the help. ☺


----------



## Kariznin (Jun 8, 2015)

samlogic said:


> Hello Kariznin
> 
> I am in the same situation. I have booked online and appointment date is 2/9/15. However, i want to have the pcc asap. Can i still go to any psk ( except rk puram ) next week despite the appointment date is in Sept ? Also from which psk did you find out ?
> 
> Please advise.


Hi! 

I went to Shalimar Place Psk and then enquired about the same, also it is near to my place so I booked there only. 

You just pay visit to rk puram psk and check with them. I suppose, there too the scenario would be no different. 

Just make sure you visit psk between 9am to 11am.


----------



## vchandwani (May 7, 2015)

Hi,

For shalimar palace , you can just walk in . No appointment booking required, just fill your form online and go to psk after 24 hrs of form filling.





Kariznin said:


> Hi!
> 
> I went to Shalimar Place Psk and then enquired about the same, also it is near to my place so I booked there only.
> 
> ...


----------



## dhruva_scd (Dec 30, 2013)

KeeDa said:


> Getting PCC immediately: not necessarily true. There are a few factors they consider. If your passport is old (I am not sure how old, maybe from a time when biometrics weren't introduced), or if you got married in the interim (make sure to carry your marriage certificate for PCC even if it is not mentioned in the documents checklist), then your application will be sent for police verification. Mine is the same situation and am awaiting the verification call. From the email that I received, it seems I have to wait 3 weeks for the police verification. This is what it reads:
> ----
> _This is to inform you that following Police Verification Request(s) have been initiated on Pre-Verification basis for your PCC Application with File Number xxx. You are requested to get in touch with the respective Police Office(s) if verification is not done in three weeks. Thank You!!_
> ----
> ...


True.

Me & my wife went to PSK today, Because of address Change, they told me the Police Verification will be done & after that they will give me PCC:noidea:

but my wife got lucky, she got her PCC today itself .

anyways, the whole process was smooth & in just 1.5 hour, we were out of PSK. TCS guys are fast


----------



## abhionnet (Aug 10, 2015)

I am staying at current address in Ghaziabad for less than a year and passport was re-issued from another city 3 years back. My Police report is adverse since I have stayed less than a year here and application is pending with RPO since a month (fortunately I am in no hurry!). 

Anyone with similar background having experience getting PCC from Ghaziabad? Is it necessary for applicant to have stayed at current address for a year to get PCC (the passportindia.gov.in website doesn't say so).


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

need some help in applying for PCC.

my current address is different from passport address. So i am providing "HP Gas Passbook" as address proof for my PCC. This connection in under my name. can i submit the same address proof for my wife PCC, she is housewife and she dont have any other address proof.


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

dhruva_scd said:


> True.
> 
> Me & my wife went to PSK today, Because of address Change, they told me the Police Verification will be done & after that they will give me PCC:noidea:
> 
> ...



what address proof you showed for your wife? can it be same as yours?


----------



## dhruva_scd (Dec 30, 2013)

R.P.G said:


> what address proof you showed for your wife? can it be same as yours?


I visited PSK few days back and they said in my wife's case i need to show some sort of address proof apart from Marriage Certificate. Account Passbook will do the job. so she transferred her SBI account to the new address so that we have some sort of address proof for the present address for her.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

R.P.G said:


> need some help in applying for PCC.
> 
> my current address is different from passport address. So i am providing "HP Gas Passbook" as address proof for my PCC. This connection in under my name. can i submit the same address proof for my wife PCC, she is housewife and she dont have any other address proof.


It is address proof for yours.

It can not be counted for your spouse.

Any mobile postpaid connection address proof/ bank account.

Some proof needed after from marriage certificate


----------



## digitalvishal (Aug 5, 2015)

Yes, its true that PCC will be issued at counter 'C' the same day if your current address is same as what is mentioned in passport. They will issue 2 copies of PCC and would put a stamp in passport too mentioning PCC for commonwealth of Australia.

Cheers.


----------



## christopherterrence (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi guys
Quick query
I am the primary applicant and I have the renewed my passport after marriage and had my wife's name entered in my passport. So I am good but my wife has not done that. Now questions

a) Can we take PCC with the existing address/single status for my wife
b) Do we need a invite letter to apply for PCC. If yes how should I get this done for her then

Please assist


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

christopherterrence said:


> Hi guys
> Quick query
> I am the primary applicant and I have the renewed my passport after marriage and had my wife's name entered in my passport. So I am good but my wife has not done that. Now questions
> 
> ...


a) Take it from existing address if your wife does not have any residence proof. Better approach would be to add her as a joint account holder to your existing account and get a new passbook. It is up to you to decide. But, don't declare her as single in the online application form.

b) We don't need that, but do carry visa paid receipt and the invitation letter just in case.


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

christopherterrence said:


> Hi guys
> Quick query
> I am the primary applicant and I have the renewed my passport after marriage and had my wife's name entered in my passport. So I am good but my wife has not done that. Now questions
> 
> ...


Hi,

B) Yes invite letter is required, they specifically asked for it, carry a print of the same.

A) In case you are the primary applicant then the invite holds good for only you as you show our wife as single and not related to you, hence its not worth investigating this idea. 

You can apply for PCC without your name in wife's passport and with a different address with following documents.

1) Old passport in original with self-attested photocopy of its first two and last two pages including ECR/Non-ECR page and page of observation (if any).

2) For Proof of Present Address, list of acceptable docs are below:

1 Water Bill
2 Telephone (landline or post paid mobile bill)
3 Electricity bill
4 Income Tax Assessment Order
5 Election Commission Photo ID card
6 Proof of Gas Connection
7 Certificate from Employer of reputed companies on letter head
8 Spouse's passport copy (First and last page including family details), (provided the applicant's present address matches the address mentioned in the spouses passport)
9 Applicant's current and valid ration card
10 Parent's passport copy, in case of minors(First and last page)
11 Aadhaar Card
12 Registered Rent Agreement (for a period of more than one year)
13 Photo Passbook of running Bank Account (Scheduled Public Sector Banks, Scheduled Private Sector Indian Banks and Regional Rural Banks only)
Note:

(For Minor): For minor applicants, present address proof document in the name of parent(s) can be submitted.
(For Document No. 1, 2, and 3): Atleast 2 bills are required - One bill should of be of last year and the other bill of current year.
(For Document No. 7): Only public limited companies can give address proof on company letter head along with seal. Computerised print-outs shall not be entertained.
(For Document No. 9): If any applicant submits only ration card as proof of address, it should be accompanied by one more proof of address out of the given categories.
(For Document No. 11): If your Aadhaar card issuance date is less than a year from passport application processing date at PSK, it should be accompanied by one more proof of address out of the given categories.
(For Document No. 12): To view the Circular, click here.
(For Document No. 13): To view the list of banks whose Photo Passbook is acceptable as proof of address,

Check on passport kendra website they have details of documents needed.
Link is below.

Document Required for PPC Issuance | Passport Seva PPC Issuance

Hope this helps. 

Regards, Ga.


----------



## yashdeepsingh (May 7, 2014)

abhionnet said:


> I am staying at current address in Ghaziabad for less than a year and passport was re-issued from another city 3 years back. My Police report is adverse since I have stayed less than a year here and application is pending with RPO since a month (fortunately I am in no hurry!).
> 
> Anyone with similar background having experience getting PCC from Ghaziabad? Is it necessary for applicant to have stayed at current address for a year to get PCC (the passportindia.gov.in website doesn't say so).


Same case has happened with one of my friend, he has provided all the proofs of living in new flat but an adverse report got generated, this adverse report will not allow you to get out of immigration check on the airport as in there systems you arent yet through with the PCC process. My friend has submitted n RTI, which has turned into his favour, better first have a look with the Police head quarters, what they want and then take the step of RTI !

Cheers


----------



## sumit1286 (Jun 19, 2015)

Hi Seniors,

Me and My wife got our passport when we both were unmarried, So in her passport husband name is not there and address is also her parents address. 

In my passport wife name is not added .

I applied for her PCC and putted her old address (her parents address) as her present address . She has Adhar card , Bank account , Driving license , Voter card and other document proof for that address.(old address_

We have not received our marriage certificate yet and we are expecting it in 1 month. PCC appointment is just after 3 days.

Do you think Police will give clearance to her.

Please advice.

Thanks,
Sumit


----------



## christopherterrence (Feb 9, 2015)

Gaut said:


> Hi,
> 
> B) Yes invite letter is required, they specifically asked for it, carry a print of the same.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot. This helps


----------



## christopherterrence (Feb 9, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> a) Take it from existing address if your wife does not have any residence proof. Better approach would be to add her as a joint account holder to your existing account and get a new passbook. It is up to you to decide. But, don't declare her as single in the online application form.
> 
> b) We don't need that, but do carry visa paid receipt and the invitation letter just in case.


Thanks for the info. Appreciate it !!!!


----------



## NikiMohan (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I have a doubt. I am married but my wife's name is not included in my passport. I am applying for PCC from Chennai passport seva office. Currently I am going through a visa process. So cannot apply for new passport for inclusion of my wife's name now. So has anybody successfully managed the passport seva officials and got a PCC from chennai without having to include your spouse's name in the passport? I dont want to apply as single. Thanks a lot for your time.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

NikiMohan said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a doubt. I am married but my wife's name is not included in my passport. I am applying for PCC from Chennai passport seva office. Currently I am going through a visa process. So cannot apply for new passport for inclusion of my wife's name now. So has anybody successfully managed the passport seva officials and got a PCC from chennai without having to include your spouse's name in the passport? I dont want to apply as single. Thanks a lot for your time.


Not from Chennai, but we managed to get our PCCs without having each others' names, but we did mention "married" in the online application. They asked my wife to get new passport issued, but she convinced them that at this stage during the visa application, we don't really want to change anything. They agreed.


----------



## nevertouchme (Oct 30, 2013)

NikiMohan said:


> Hi Guys, I have a doubt. I am married but my wife's name is not included in my passport. I am applying for PCC from Chennai passport seva office. Currently I am going through a visa process. So cannot apply for new passport for inclusion of my wife's name now. So has anybody successfully managed the passport seva officials and got a PCC from chennai without having to include your spouse's name in the passport? I dont want to apply as single. Thanks a lot for your time.


Hi Nikki- Having your spouse name included in passport will not be necessary for PCC. The moment you tick married, you will be asked for Marriage Cert. 

My wife was asked for our marriage cert and she did not have my name endorsed in her passport. However the PCC mentioned, (wife's name) w/o (my name) though her surname in her passport was her dad's name. 

As long as you have your marriage cert, its should be easy. 

I hope this helps,
Cheers,
Jai


----------



## NikiMohan (Jul 12, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Not from Chennai, but we managed to get our PCCs without having each others' names, but we did mention "married" in the online application. They asked my wife to get new passport issued, but she convinced them that at this stage during the visa application, we don't really want to change anything. They agreed.



Thanks a lot KeeDa


----------



## NikiMohan (Jul 12, 2015)

nevertouchme said:


> Hi Nikki- Having your spouse name included in passport will not be necessary for PCC. The moment you tick married, you will be asked for Marriage Cert.
> 
> My wife was asked for our marriage cert and she did not have my name endorsed in her passport. However the PCC mentioned, (wife's name) w/o (my name) though her surname in her passport was her dad's name.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot Jai


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

nevertouchme said:


> Hi Nikki- Having your spouse name included in passport will not be necessary for PCC. The moment you tick married, you will be asked for Marriage Cert.
> 
> My wife was asked for our marriage cert and she did not have my name endorsed in her passport. However the PCC mentioned, (wife's name) w/o (my name) though her surname in her passport was her dad's name.
> 
> ...


Sorry Jai,

PSK behave differently based on Passport officer discretionary powers........

Metro PSK are quite busy and they issue pcc without spouse name endorsement

some psk eg pune, ahmedabad will not issue pcc without endorsement..

As Keeda said, try to convince them as it is neck of the moment to get visa......


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

My present address and Passport address are different.

while trying to fill form online, it is not allowing me to submit stating "RPO is different",

any idea how can i handle this. I am in process of updating my AADHAR card with my current address, i am going to use AADHAR as reference for PCC. is this okey?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

R.P.G said:


> My present address and Passport address are different.
> 
> while trying to fill form online, it is not allowing me to submit stating "RPO is different",
> 
> any idea how can i handle this. I am in process of updating my AADHAR card with my current address, i am going to use AADHAR as reference for PCC. is this okey?


Aadhaar should be okay, but check the documents checklist for PCC once to be sure.

I never could get rid of that "different RPO" error, and the only way out was to create a new account.


----------



## SSrng (Jul 20, 2015)

Hi there,

A quick query - if the present and permanent address are different, how long the police verification might take? I am bit apprehensive of visiting police station and want to ensure that it just limits to single visit.

Thanks,
Ss


----------



## Janardhan.G (May 29, 2013)

hello guys, need some help.

my address in VISA form PCC are different. I am from a remote village, i gave my uncles address from city in the form. but i got PCC from my home town with my current address. is this okey?

if this not okey then, can i update my address in VISA application form? i am concerned and confused now. agent is not at all helping.


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

Hi people,

Anyo e please co firm, does 189/190 visa invite letter has any address, if possible please share samples or links for that


----------



## ausdream189 (Jun 4, 2015)

Guys, need info!!

I'm gathering required docs to submit a request to SFO Consulate for PCC by mail.......Am i suppose to include my original passport along with the supporting docs??

hoping for a quick response....thanks!!


----------



## dhruva_scd (Dec 30, 2013)

SSrng said:


> Hi there,
> 
> A quick query - if the present and permanent address are different, how long the police verification might take? I am bit apprehensive of visiting police station and want to ensure that it just limits to single visit.
> 
> ...



Normally it takes 2-3 weeks depending on the City/Town you are living in.
I am currently in Noida, & in my case Police Verification is done in 6 days. I am expecting the mail/SMS from PSK for my PCC anytime soon (around the week end).


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

ausdream189 said:


> Guys, need info!!
> 
> I'm gathering required docs to submit a request to SFO Consulate for PCC by mail.......Am i suppose to include my original passport along with the supporting docs??
> 
> hoping for a quick response....thanks!!


WHy to send original passport?

Send only bio pages copy of your passport.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

arun32 said:


> Hi people,
> 
> Anyo e please co firm, does 189/190 visa invite letter has any address, if possible please share samples or links for that


Invite letter hasn't any address.
Following info: will be there
*EOI ID: ***********
Visa Subclass: Skilled Australian Sponsored Visa (190)
Nominated occupation: ***********
Stream: Skilled Australian Sponsored
Nominated / Sponsored by: South Australia
Indicative Points test score: 60
A visa application can be made on or before:********


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

Thank you sivakumar


----------



## Janardhan.G (May 29, 2013)

Janardhan.G said:


> hello guys, need some help.
> 
> my address in VISA form PCC are different. I am from a remote village, i gave my uncles address from city in the form. but i got PCC from my home town with my current address. is this okey?
> 
> if this not okey then, can i update my address in VISA application form? i am concerned and confused now. agent is not at all helping.



can someone help me on my query. pls.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Janardhan.G said:


> hello guys, need some help.
> 
> my address in VISA form PCC are different. I am from a remote village, i gave my uncles address from city in the form. but i got PCC from my home town with my current address. is this okey?
> 
> if this not okey then, can i update my address in VISA application form? i am concerned and confused now. agent is not at all helping.


Indian PCC does not have applicant's address. At least mine does not have. The only address is that of the regional RPO.


----------



## Janardhan.G (May 29, 2013)

KeeDa said:


> Indian PCC does not have applicant's address. At least mine does not have. The only address is that of the regional RPO.


ohhk then, seems like it wont be an issue.


----------



## ausdream189 (Jun 4, 2015)

because instructions say so...

i'm right there with you.....I don't understand why would they need original passport along with notarized copies of the passport...this is absurd



sivakumar s s said:


> WHy to send original passport?
> 
> Send only bio pages copy of your passport.


----------



## SSrng (Jul 20, 2015)

*PCC Experience*

Hi folks,

I have got my PCC today. Just wanted to brief the process here. As my permanent and present addresses were different, I was almost prepared for a long wait. Suprisingly the TCS managed process at PSK was much smoother.

Stage 1: Doc verification and file preparation
Stage 2: Biometrics, photo and document finalization at counter A, followed by document (originals) verification at Counter B and grant at counter C. Hardly it took 1.5 hrs for my husband and me.

Documents we carried:
1.Application to RPO, mentioning which country we need the PCC (with passport number)
2. 189 Visa documents checklist mentioning Police clearance required
3. Invitation copy
4. Company HR letter as address proof (original) and ID card
5. Postpaid mobile bill

We also carried marriage certificate and SBI joint account statement as none of our passports had spouse's name included. They actually did not ask for it, and issued PCC as singles  (c/o dad's name). I had filled both of our application as married, but the tcs guy in counter A mentioned as Spouse's name is not in passport, she updated the marital status to Single in order to make the documentation easier.

Hope this helps,
Thanks
S


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

Hi experts,
My passport nd my spouse passport carry easch other name.

Both are in different address (parents) than where we live now.

I am not planning to show the psk that am living in a different address than my passport, as i dont have any proofs for my current address other than Income tax thing.

Same for my spouse as well.

Will our pcc will be smooth


----------



## SSrng (Jul 20, 2015)

arun32 said:


> Hi experts,
> My passport nd my spouse passport carry easch other name.
> 
> Both are in different address (parents) than where we live now.
> ...



If both current and passport addresses are in same city, it would not matter.


----------



## Expecting189 (Oct 12, 2014)

arun32 said:


> Hi experts,
> My passport nd my spouse passport carry easch other name.
> 
> Both are in different address (parents) than where we live now.
> ...


If the address on your passport and the one that you disclose as you current address are different then you will have to undergo police verification. This will take some weeks time.
If both the addresses mentioned above are the same then you will not have to undergo police verification and will be provided the PCC soon.


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

As my passport address is different from my current address it will delay the process right?

So am planning not to disclose my current address to psk

Willthis cause any issue


----------



## SSrng (Jul 20, 2015)

arun32 said:


> As my passport address is different from my current address it will delay the process right?
> 
> So am planning not to disclose my current address to psk
> 
> Will this cause any issue


Hi Arun,

I have just done my PCC today at Bangalore. If you have rental agreement for new address, that would suffice. Else if previous and present both the address are under same RPO, you need not to disclose present address. If you declare the earlier address which comes under Bangalore RPO, there would be no police verification done, PCC granted at PSK itself.

Thanks,


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

Thank you ssrang.

My present address is Bangalore, and passport is in mysore adress 

ANd which branch pskyou have went belandur or lal bagh

And rental agreement is the normal thing thst we get in 10 rs bond or is there any thing in specific


----------



## Expecting189 (Oct 12, 2014)

arun32 said:


> Thank you ssrang.
> 
> My present address is Bangalore, and passport is in mysore adress
> 
> ...


In your case since the passport has a Mysore address, you will have to apply for you PCC from the PSK/ RPO within which your Mysore address falls. In addition to that you will also have to provide some proof that you live at that address (eg, gas connection, bank passbook with your Mysore address, electricity bill), you will get a list of documents from the Passport Seva site. In such a case you will be provided the PCC on that very day.

In case your current disclosed address and your passport address are not the same you will have to apply for PCC at the PSK/ RPO within which your current address falls. In such a situation you will have to undergo a Police Verification and it will take some weeks for your PCC to be issued.

I personally will recommend you to not withhold any information form the government. In the Visa application process you get enough time to upload documents. Moreover COs are more than willing to wait for you to upload required documents, there are many who have posted similar experiences on this forum.
If you have a 'Registered Rent agreement' (not the notarised Rs. 10 ones) of your current Bangalore address, I would strongly recommend that you apply in Bangalore.


----------



## Som (Jan 18, 2014)

okay so now I am wondering about the next step. 

Went for PCC for my wife and myself. My wife's application was a breeze. She got her PCC in 1 hr in the PSK itself. Mine was also relatively smooth. My address proof was my spouse's valid passport and a company letter head document (Since at our current address I do not have any document as address proof but my wife's passport has the current address mentioned). The PSK guys were very friendly,accepted this as a valid proof(Document no 8 in their list) and helped me and were ready to give me a PCC too but the system did not allow since I had not got any police verification report previously(this is at the time of passport issue). So they had to issue a pre-verification (essentially means physical police verification). 

Now, the police station, entirely a different story. They are not ready to take my spouse's passport as proof along with our marriage certificate. They need thngs like e-city bill, water bill etc etc which are all in my in-law's name. Plan to visit the police station again and reason it out. What next ?


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

Som said:


> okay so now I am wondering about the next step.
> 
> Went for PCC for my wife and myself. My wife's application was a breeze. She got her PCC in 1 hr in the PSK itself. Mine was also relatively smooth. My address proof was my spouse's valid passport and a company letter head document (Since at our current address I do not have any document as address proof but my wife's passport has the current address mentioned). The PSK guys were very friendly,accepted this as a valid proof(Document no 8 in their list) and helped me and were ready to give me a PCC too but the system did not allow since I had not got any police verification report previously(this is at the time of passport issue). So they had to issue a pre-verification (essentially means physical police verification).
> 
> Now, the police station, entirely a different story. They are not ready to take my spouse's passport as proof along with our marriage certificate. They need thngs like e-city bill, water bill etc etc which are all in my in-law's name. Plan to visit the police station again and reason it out. What next ?


Actually police have to come to your place and verify you are staying in that house or not, they can even enquire about your presence to neighbours
But these guys ask the evidence for your residential proof.

I think he is looking for something petty..... Hope you understand, throw him some bucks to get it done.....

Cheers


----------



## rkukguy (Sep 1, 2013)

Hi Guys

I need some help. I am in the process of applying PCC for myself and wife. I have filled the online form for PCC mentioning my wife's details too but I don't have my wife's details in my passport. I will be going to the Delhi RPO. Since my passport doesn't have my wife's details; could that be an issue?

My wife will apply for PCC too. She hasn't got my name in her passport. We do have the marriage certificate. Please advice which route should we take.

Thanks


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

rkukguy said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I need some help. I am in the process of applying PCC for myself and wife. I have filled the online form for PCC mentioning my wife's details too but I don't have my wife's details in my passport. I will be going to the Delhi RPO. Since my passport doesn't have my wife's details; could that be an issue?
> 
> ...


It depends on the luck, means its at the discretionary powers of Passport officer.

Some PSK allow without spouse name endorsement, some may not.

Hope delhi is a big metro, it should be hassle free only.

Request them that since we had lodge VISA application for australia, spouse name endorsement may lead to passport number change, which will affect the speed of VIsa grant. Its so crucial like that ask them politely.

They may agree

Cheers
Siva


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

rkukguy said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I need some help. I am in the process of applying PCC for myself and wife. I have filled the online form for PCC mentioning my wife's details too but I don't have my wife's details in my passport. I will be going to the Delhi RPO. Since my passport doesn't have my wife's details; could that be an issue?
> 
> ...


I don't think there shouldn't be any problem since PCC is issued per individual and spouse doesn't play a part in it. 
Try to bring all the documents which you have when you go there in case they ask for marriage certificate.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

gaurav.kushan said:


> I don't think there shouldn't be any problem since PCC is issued per individual and spouse doesn't play a part in it.
> Try to bring all the documents which you have when you go there in case they ask for marriage certificate.


Issuing PCC may not be problem, But some psk are stringent for spouse name endorsement in the passport.

For that what will they will issue a new passport, it may cause delay in getting PCC.

Later you need to update your new passport number to DIBP.....

Hurdles are there, but have to cross it.


----------



## Som (Jan 18, 2014)

srivasu said:


> This is an India specific query.
> I am in process of filing for my ACS work experience recognition.
> 
> My query is that is it ok if I go ahead and apply for a police clearance certificate now ? I was trying to find out why do we have to wait till the CO asks for a PCC to apply for one.
> ...


Hi Srivasu,

Essentially there is no restriction on when you can get your PCC done, but here are some thumb rules.

1. Usually from ACS - till the date you actually get an invitation can be a long wait. So if you do get PCC very early in the game, there are chances that it may expire and you may have to reapply.

2. The whole idea of getting PCC when CO asks for it is your IED (Initial Entry date) i.e. the date by when you MUST enter Australia to validate your PR. This is determined by your PCC validity, so if you are left with only 2-3 months of validity by the time you get your grant, it means that you MUST enter Australia within that stipulated time, coz usually your IED date stamped on your grant letter will be as per your PCC expiry date.

So if we get PCC done when the CO asks for it, then we will get a cushioning of close to a year before you actually enter Australia. Hence many people opt for this one!

Hope this helps!


----------



## Som (Jan 18, 2014)

sivakumar s s said:


> Actually police have to come to your place and verify you are staying in that house or not, they can even enquire about your presence to neighbours
> But these guys ask the evidence for your residential proof.
> 
> I think he is looking for something petty..... Hope you understand, throw him some bucks to get it done.....
> ...



True..I just hope some greasing works, but I am wondering if they will create unnecessary complications, cause when we spoke to him about the proofs we had and how PSK was fine with it, he blatantly told they maybe okay but we cannot help. He did not hint at the "xtra". He finally just asked us to get some crap document (Which we already told we cannot get) and visit again tomorrow.


----------



## rkukguy (Sep 1, 2013)

sivakumar s s said:


> It depends on the luck, means its at the discretionary powers of Passport officer.
> 
> Some PSK allow without spouse name endorsement, some may not.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot Siva for the quick response. One more point is that my current address is different than the one mentioned in my passport but its in the same locality as before. Will this cause any delay?

Also my wife's passport has the old parental address and not my address and she doesn't have any address proof for my house. Can she lodge an application as single mentioning the same address as in the passport?

Thanks 
Rakesh


----------



## SSrng (Jul 20, 2015)

*Passport Renewal*

Hi there,

Need an input urgently. My husband, who is dependent in my PR application is getting his L1 processed, thus needs to renew his Passport. We have already got PCC & Medical done. Can you guys pls help, if passport is renewed, would we need to get PCC against the new passport again? :confused2:

I am afraid, in that case it would delay my whole process.

Thanks,
Ss


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

SSrng said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Need an input urgently. My husband, who is dependent in my PR application is getting his L1 processed, thus needs to renew his Passport. We have already got PCC & Medical done. Can you guys pls help, if passport is renewed, would we need to get PCC against the new passport again? :confused2:
> 
> ...


No. Everything done so far (PCC, Medicals, etc) stay as-is. He would just get a new passport. Do remember to update it in your immiAccount using form 929.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

rkukguy said:


> Thanks a lot Siva for the quick response. One more point is that my current address is different than the one mentioned in my passport but its in the same locality as before. Will this cause any delay?
> 
> Also my wife's passport has the old parental address and not my address and she doesn't have any address proof for my house. Can she lodge an application as single mentioning the same address as in the passport?
> 
> ...


In PCC they will not mention any thing about the address.

My quick suggestion, yoiu both can apply PCC with the same address as in the respective address of yours passport. simple you will get it in 2 hours of time.

else may take time upto 15 days for police verification and second visit to psk to collect pcc.

Cheers. All the best


----------



## rkukguy (Sep 1, 2013)

sivakumar s s said:


> In PCC they will not mention any thing about the address.
> 
> My quick suggestion, yoiu both can apply PCC with the same address as in the respective address of yours passport. simple you will get it in 2 hours of time.
> 
> ...


Thanks again for helping on this Siva. One last query for you ..I have already filled in the pcc form online mentioning that am married and the new address too. Now after your suggestion I am thinking of creating a new account on passport website and then will fill up the form mentioning that I am single and residing at the same address as passport. Can that cause any issue as I already have a form submitted but haven't visited the psk.

Thanks


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

rkukguy said:


> Thanks again for helping on this Siva. One last query for you ..I have already filled in the pcc form online mentioning that am married and the new address too. Now after your suggestion I am thinking of creating a new account on passport website and then will fill up the form mentioning that I am single and residing at the same address as passport. Can that cause any issue as I already have a form submitted but haven't visited the psk.
> 
> Thanks


Yeah cancel that old record, I think there's an option to cancel.


----------



## rkukguy (Sep 1, 2013)

sivakumar s s said:


> Yeah cancel that old record, I think there's an option to cancel.


Unfortunately there's no option to cancel submitted applications. Guess it will be risky to create a new account and lodge a new application with changed details.


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

Hi All,

I submitted my PCC application on 17th August and even though my passport address and current address were same, they still asked me that they'll issue the PCC after police verification is done.
We know some people in our local police station, so as soon as my file came to the local police station then they called me and I completed all the formalities.
I believe they have sent my file back on this Monday or Tuesday.
By when should I be expecting PCC collection email or message from PSK?
Is there a way by which I can follow up even more and get it done by Friday? 

Thank you


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

gaurav.kushan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I submitted my PCC application on 17th August and even though my passport address and current address were same, they still asked me that they'll issue the PCC after police verification is done.
> We know some people in our local police station, so as soon as my file came to the local police station then they called me and I completed all the formalities.
> ...


You will receive a SMS from AD-TCSPSK when they receive your police report. Mine took 3 days after police verification (rural area). Inquiring with them won't help as the file movement between local police station to commissioners office to passport office cannot be traced.

BTW, mine is also a case where passport address and my current residence address is same. This in fact is my birth place. PSK too is in the same locality, and it still was sent for police verification. This happens either because the passport is old, or because you got married after the passport was issued, or such other reason which makes them feel that a fresh police verification is necessary.


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> You will receive a SMS from AD-TCSPSK when they receive your police report. Mine took 3 days after police verification (rural area). Inquiring with them won't help as the file movement between local police station to commissioners office to passport office cannot be traced.
> 
> BTW, mine is also a case where passport address and my current residence address is same. This in fact is my birth place. PSK too is in the same locality, and it still was sent for police verification. This happens either because the passport is old, or because you got married after the passport was issued, or such other reason which makes them feel that a fresh police verification is necessary.


Thanks for the information Keeda.
My passport is 6 years old, maybe that's why. 
But yes it's my birth place as well.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

rkukguy said:


> Unfortunately there's no option to cancel submitted applications. Guess it will be risky to create a new account and lodge a new application with changed details.


No need to cancel nor create a new account. Proceed with the current appointments for both you and your wife. Either of this will happen:
1- They will issue the PCCs without complaining about the spouse name endorsements.
2- They will ask you to get new passports issued with spouse names. Convince them that a certain important visa has been applied for using the current passports and you don't really want to change the passport at this stage and are looking forward to travel abroad very soon. They most probably will agree and issue the PCCs. If not, then bad luck- you will have to apply for new passports. But, this still is a better option than to provide incorrect information in government records.
3- They will edit your online application and change from married to single, print it out again (at counter B) and ask you to sign it. The rest of the process will continue as usual until counter C or APO where you will either be issued the PCCs or just the receipt in case if police verification is required again.

It all really depends on your luck and the PSK. Bangalore Lalbaugh PSK is known to agree with #2 (convincing approach- my wife's own example) and #3. Ahmedabad PSK was known to not issue PCC without having spouse name endorsements (happened with few during late 2014. Not sure about latest trends there). #1 is my own experience.


----------



## rkukguy (Sep 1, 2013)

KeeDa said:


> No need to cancel nor create a new account. Proceed with the current appointments for both you and your wife. Either of this will happen:
> 1- They will issue the PCCs without complaining about the spouse name endorsements.
> 2- They will ask you to get new passports issued with spouse names. Convince them that a certain important visa has been applied for using the current passports and you don't really want to change the passport at this stage and are looking forward to travel abroad very soon. They most probably will agree and issue the PCCs. If not, then bad luck- you will have to apply for new passports. But, this still is a better option than to provide incorrect information in government records.
> 3- They will edit your online application and change from married to single, print it out again (at counter B) and ask you to sign it. The rest of the process will continue as usual until counter C or APO where you will either be issued the PCCs or just the receipt in case if police verification is required again.
> ...


Thanks KeeDa. Will update you with my experience.


----------



## varunkm1706 (Jun 5, 2015)

Hello friends... please advice as my current address is in delhi but my passport is from RPO....so where should i file my PCC.


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

varunkm1706 said:


> Hello friends... please advice as my current address is in delhi but my passport is from RPO....so where should i file my PCC.


Is your passport address and current address same?


----------



## varunkm1706 (Jun 5, 2015)

gaurav.kushan said:


> Is your passport address and current address same?


no ...different cities as well


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

Hi All,

I'd like to suggest all of you that please keep tracking and following up on your police verification for PCC.

*My case:* It took 2 weeks where it could have taken just 3-4 days.
I followed up with local police station and they did confirm that it has been sent from their end, however, passport office denied saying they haven't received.
And eventually, i got to know that it was stuck inbetween Local Police Station and Passport office i.e. at SP office.

I had to go to SP office and then get it done in front of me and finally I received the PCC today.

I had to do all this following up and it worked as we had contacts in Police station and SP office both, therefore, I'd like to let all of you know that please keep a track and you yourself have to own this to get it done, most of the police officers don't pay as much attention to these as much required. 

I hope this helps anyone of you. 

Thank you.


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

varunkm1706 said:


> no ...different cities as well


You can file anywhere then as long as you have the required documents.
Go here and check
Document Required for PPC Issuance | Passport Seva PPC Issuance


----------



## varunkm1706 (Jun 5, 2015)

gaurav.kushan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'd like to suggest all of you that please keep tracking and following up on your police verification for PCC.
> 
> ...


Kindly advice where should i apply - from my current city or from address mentioned in passport.


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

varunkm1706 said:


> Kindly advice where should i apply - from my current city or from address mentioned in passport.


Address mentioned in the passport will be easier.
They might even give you PCC on the same day, if your address is same. 

My address was same but still they went ahead with police verification before issuing a PCC, maybe because my passport is 6 years old.


----------



## rkukguy (Sep 1, 2013)

Hi All

In my experience, it entirely depends on the passport officer. I am from Delhi with my current address different from my passport address. The passport officer told me that a verification will be initiated since the addresses are different. I requested him stating that I need it urgently for my PR visa and he was convinced and granted PCC then and there.

So my advice will be to get it done from the address mentioned in your passport to avoid any hassles.


----------



## Kariznin (Jun 8, 2015)

Hello Guys 

Got my and my wife's pcc today in just 2 hours from Delhi, Shalimar place psk 
Prerequisites: 
1. me and my wife's current address was same as on passport 
2. My name was endorsed in my wife's passport and in my case it was not there but we had marriage certificate which sufficed for my wife's name on my passport 
3. We booked appointment prior going to psk for next available date and we went before that and there were no issues for getting pcc done as they allow walk-ins for pcc. Only thing is we need to get online booking done


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

Kariznin said:


> Hello Guys
> 
> Got my and my wife's pcc today in just 2 hours from Delhi, Shalimar place psk
> Prerequisites:
> ...


Generally, appointment date is available 20-30 days from current. Do you mean, we can take the appointment 20 days from current and walk in the office next day? Do they let you enter?


----------



## Kariznin (Jun 8, 2015)

kamy58 said:


> Generally, appointment date is available 20-30 days from current. Do you mean, we can take the appointment 20 days from current and walk in the office next day? Do they let you enter?


Yes, you can.


----------



## Expecting189 (Oct 12, 2014)

kamy58 said:


> Generally, appointment date is available 20-30 days from current. Do you mean, we can take the appointment 20 days from current and walk in the office next day? Do they let you enter?


The 'walk in the very next day' is not universally applicable to all locations. Please contact your Passport Seva Kendra (PSK)/Regional Passport Office (RPO) for specific details.

I know for sure it is not allowed in Pune.
Their official website mentions the following in the 'Latest News' section.
"Kindly note NO walk-in will be allowed for PCC from 01st December 2014"
http://passportindia.gov.in/AppOnlineProject/rpo/rpoPages/rpoPune/puneRPO.html


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

Kariznin said:


> Yes, you can.


This is not true in all cases, Chandigarh passport office didn't allow me to get in even 1 hour before the appointment time.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

kamy58 said:


> Generally, appointment date is available 20-30 days from current. Do you mean, we can take the appointment 20 days from current and walk in the office next day? Do they let you enter?


Not at every PSK. Call the toll free number and verify first.


----------



## geo_101 (Jul 31, 2015)

Hello guys,
I am staying in Australia for more than 2 years and now applying for PR either 190 or 189 , do I will be still require to get PCC ?


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

today i went for PCC in Vizag, my current address and passport address is same.(same with my wife). 

somehow, they sent our applications for police verifications stating when passports were issued address was not verified. can some one help me how much time they take?(for police clearance, police visitation). i am planning a vacation in two weeks time. any help?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

R.P.G said:


> today i went for PCC in Vizag, my current address and passport address is same.(same with my wife).
> 
> somehow, they sent our applications for police verifications stating when passports were issued address was not verified. can some one help me how much time they take?(for police clearance, police visitation). i am planning a vacation in two weeks time. any help?


Can't say how much time it might take, but generally would be 2 to 4 weeks from now. Carry your phone along on your vacation. You will receive a call from the local PS. Negotiate your verification date/ time with them then.


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

R.P.G said:


> today i went for PCC in Vizag, my current address and passport address is same.(same with my wife).
> 
> somehow, they sent our applications for police verifications stating when passports were issued address was not verified. can some one help me how much time they take?(for police clearance, police visitation). i am planning a vacation in two weeks time. any help?


Mine was done in exact 2 weeks but that too after following up with the local police station and SP office.
You'd need to be on your toes to get it done in 2 weeks.
It's possible, but needs follow ups and some contacts in Police.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> Not at every PSK. Call the toll free number and verify first.


Yeah confirming through phone is better, In most of the metros, one centre will be walkIn for PCC.....


----------



## Expecting189 (Oct 12, 2014)

geo_101 said:


> Hello guys,
> I am staying in Australia for more than 2 years and now applying for PR either 190 or 189 , do I will be still require to get PCC ?


Yes


----------



## Expecting189 (Oct 12, 2014)

R.P.G said:


> today i went for PCC in Vizag, my current address and passport address is same.(same with my wife).
> 
> somehow, they sent our applications for police verifications stating when passports were issued address was not verified. can some one help me how much time they take?(for police clearance, police visitation). i am planning a vacation in two weeks time. any help?


Go to the police station and meet the officers in person. Let them know about your situation and that you may be on vacation for sometime. Give them the details in a letter, with you contact numbers, attach a photocopy of you passport (Individual details pages) and photocopy of residence proof. Request them to hold on to your verification till after you have returned if it gets initiated while you are away. Let them come up with a best way forward. 
Visit them a couple of times, so that they remember you 
Wish you all the Best.


----------



## wanaboz (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi Guyz,

Im bit confused and bothered about my PCC,kindly help.

1.My passport address is of kerala,but the current address is bangalore.I checked the psk address proof options,but i do not have proper address proof for bangalore address, i can get the passbook from icici bank but the account is hardly 20 days old,also i have been staying at the current address only for past 7 months.I do have address proof for kerala.

2.Also my wife is currently in kerala, as she had gone there for delivery few months back and will be coming back to bangalore around November,even she doesnt have any address proof for bangalore not even bank account.Both me and wife have each others name endorsed in the passport.

Pls advice me how should i proceed with this,will it be a problem if i get the PCC done at kerala? i wont be physically available in kerala for verification if tat is required in my case.My passport has been re-issued last month, will that help ? though the verification dint happen.


----------



## pavzie (Sep 15, 2014)

wanaboz said:


> Hi Guyz,
> 
> Im bit confused and bothered about my PCC,kindly help.
> 
> ...


Based on my experience in getting PCC in Bangalore, there was no police verification done for PCC. I guess you can get a PCC done in Bangalore itself provided you have all the necessary proofs.


----------



## Som (Jan 18, 2014)

wanaboz said:


> Hi Guyz,
> 
> Im bit confused and bothered about my PCC,kindly help.
> 
> ...


Although I may not know the exact solution with respect to your case, in case of PcC Blore, if your reissued passport did not go through a police verification, and there is no police record clearance in the passport office system, you will be sent back asking for a physical verification. And then it's all up to the local cops. I am still negotiating with the cops to clear my case although I have 3 out of4 valid address proof docs, have been residing in blore all my life and my wife has tons of documents at the current address. So it is all up to the cops then. If you are lacking docs and a physical verification has not been done before please ensure you first check what works and then proceed. Kerala address + someone at home who can vouch your stay + local language, then that cld turn out to be a better option and anyways if your stay is less than 1 year at current address, normally they will have to verify all your previous addresses as well and this cld get messy.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

wanaboz said:


> Hi Guyz,
> 
> Im bit confused and bothered about my PCC,kindly help.
> 
> ...


1. Even a day old passbook works just fine. We just got both our passports renewed and wife submitted SBI passbook from a new account created just a day prior to that. Passport or PCC- the document requirement of passbook is the same.

2. Get wife's PCC from Kerala if she is already there. I've done the same. Mine is from Maharashtra and that of my wife is from Bangalore.

If passport was re-issued recently with biometrics and police verification, you will get the PCC immediately under an hour from the same PSK which issued your passport.


----------



## wanaboz (Jul 7, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> 1. Even a day old passbook works just fine. We just got both our passports renewed and wife submitted SBI passbook from a new account created just a day prior to that. Passport or PCC- the document requirement of passbook is the same.
> 
> 2. Get wife's PCC from Kerala if she is already there. I've done the same. Mine is from Maharashtra and that of my wife is from Bangalore.
> 
> If passport was re-issued recently with biometrics and police verification, you will get the PCC immediately under an hour from the same PSK which issued your passport.




Thnx for the reply keeda..but at my present address its only been 7 months,will that create further complications? also will they enquire about spouse if i apply alone from blr and she applies from kerala?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

wanaboz said:


> Thnx for the reply keeda..but at my present address its only been 7 months,will that create further complications? also will they enquire about spouse if i apply alone from blr and she applies from kerala?


7 months of current stay away from the earlier conducted police jurisdiction (Kerala) would mean that your case will be referred to the local PS for yet another verification. So, expect a delay of 2 to 4 weeks due to this. If you can wait for the PCC, then this is the best option rather than to travel back and forth. But you will need address proof for this current location.

Indian PCC is a federal/ national thing. One PCC issued from anywhere. No problems with that. They won't ask about the spouse or anything else either.


----------



## wanaboz (Jul 7, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> 7 months of current stay away from the earlier conducted police jurisdiction (Kerala) would mean that your case will be referred to the local PS for yet another verification. So, expect a delay of 2 to 4 weeks due to this. If you can wait for the PCC, then this is the best option rather than to travel back and forth. But you will need address proof for this current location.
> 
> Indian PCC is a federal/ national thing. One PCC issued from anywhere. No problems with that. They won't ask about the spouse or anything else either.


But since its only been 7 months in my current address in Bangalore will they ask for proofs my previous address' in bangalore ?


----------



## geo_101 (Jul 31, 2015)

Expecting189 said:


> Yes


thanks man. So I need to visit Indian consulate in my city ?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

wanaboz said:


> But since its only been 7 months in my current address in Bangalore will they ask for proofs my previous address' in bangalore ?


Yes, 7 months or 1 month- they need to be sure that there are no adverse records against you since the time you took up residence under the current jurisdiction. I am not sure if you will need proof's from all residences in Bangalore or just the latest current residence. Documents checklist does not state this clearly as well. You can always call the toll free number and get this clarified.


----------



## pavzie (Sep 15, 2014)

Also do you already have been accepted in EOI ? Because i carried it and was very important in getting my pcc


----------



## wanaboz (Jul 7, 2015)

pavzie said:


> Also do you already have been accepted in EOI ? Because i carried it and was very important in getting my pcc


Ya .I have already lodged the visa


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

pavzie said:


> Also do you already have been accepted in EOI ? Because i carried it and was very important in getting my pcc


EOI or invitation letter was not required for PCC in Chandigarh PSK or anytime during the whole PCC process that I did. The only documents required were:
1. Photocopy and original passport
2. Printout of Online Appointment Receipt (PCC applied for Australia)


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

geo_101 said:


> thanks man. So I need to visit Indian consulate in my city ?


No need to visit consulate, apply in VFS.......


----------



## fakebaniya (Sep 6, 2015)

goodtimes said:


> EOI or invitation letter was not required for PCC in Chandigarh PSK or anytime during the whole PCC process that I did. The only documents required were:
> 1. Photocopy and original passport
> 2. Printout of Online Appointment Receipt (PCC applied for Australia)


Hi goodtimes...

We (myself and my husband) have taken appointments for PCC in Chandigarh PSK. Have some queries -
Address on my passport is different from that of my current address. I have sufficient proofs to show that I have been living at my current address for more than a year. How many days will it take to get PCC in my case? Do I need to submit my passport till the time police verification is complete? Will taking invitation letter expedite the process?

Thanks.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

fakebaniya said:


> Hi goodtimes...
> 
> We (myself and my husband) have taken appointments for PCC in Chandigarh PSK. Have some queries -
> Address on my passport is different from that of my current address. I have sufficient proofs to show that I have been living at my current address for more than a year. How many days will it take to get PCC in my case? Do I need to submit my passport till the time police verification is complete? Will taking invitation letter expedite the process?
> ...


Stay positive.....

If you were in the same city or able to travel to PSK where you applied the passport with the same address. You will get it in 2 hrs.

But still try your luck, because some PSK issuing the PCC on same day even with different address provided at the time of your passport issuance proper police verification had done.


Else it will take 15 days and second time appointment to visit psk to collect your PCC.

You dont need to submit your passport, while issuing PCC they will stamp your passport.

Invite letter - try your luck to get it on same day....


Cheers
All the best


----------



## Eagles316 (Sep 4, 2015)

Hello, 

I did a PCC in Chennai recently. The letter which was issued to me had only the PSK seal. However, I was told that the PCC needs to have the issuing officer designation stamped and his/her signature affixed on the letter. Is this factual? In case the designation seal and the signature are missing, would this be viewed negatively by the CO?

I thought stuff like this is standardized in India. Very surprised to see differences. **Sigh**

Replies much appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Eagles316 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I did a PCC in Chennai recently. The letter which was issued to me had only the PSK seal. However, I was told that the PCC needs to have the issuing officer designation stamped and his/her signature affixed on the letter. Is this factual? In case the designation seal and the signature are missing, would this be viewed negatively by the CO?
> 
> ...


Ours (one from Karnataka and one from Maharashtra) has:
- A round seal that reads "GOVT OF INDIA ... MINISTRY OF EXTERNAL AFFAIRS"
- Rectangular stamp with the officers name, designation, RPO name, and signature of this officer.

Yes, it very much is standardized. In your case it seems the RPO/ APO forgot to put the necessary stamps and seals. Don't know what can be done as they won't allow entry into the premises without an appointment. Maybe try calling the toll-free number and see if you can get an appointment to get this rectified.

No, the CO will not judge you based on this. She will just ask you to get the right PCC again. We've seen applicants who incorrectly submitted police station issued paper PCCs and then were later told by the CO to get the right one. No problems with that.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

Eagles316 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I did a PCC in Chennai recently. The letter which was issued to me had only the PSK seal. However, I was told that the PCC needs to have the issuing officer designation stamped and his/her signature affixed on the letter. Is this factual? In case the designation seal and the signature are missing, would this be viewed negatively by the CO?
> 
> ...


Mate,

Please get the signature from PSK ASAP, Many chances are there that CO may ask for clarification. 

I wonder how lethargic is our PSK, Without sign, seal is not valid.

Visit the same PSK without any appointment and get it done.

Cheers


----------



## ash36 (Jul 21, 2015)

Is it possible to get PCC on same day, if your current address is different then that mentioned on passport? Or is it that there is always a inquiry for a different current address?


----------



## rkukguy (Sep 1, 2013)

I have got mine with my current address different than the one in my passport on the same day. All depends on your luck.


----------



## ash36 (Jul 21, 2015)

rkukguy said:


> I have got mine with my current address different than the one in my passport on the same day. All depends on your luck.



Wow, nice!!
So being nice to the officer at counter "C" could do the trick?


----------



## rkukguy (Sep 1, 2013)

Ya in case the officer tells you that a verification will be initiated, try to convince him that you need this document asap. He might consider it and give you there and then.


----------



## ash36 (Jul 21, 2015)

rkukguy said:


> Ya in case the officer tells you that a verification will be initiated, try to convince him that you need this document asap. He might consider it and give you there and then.


Thanks a lot rkukguy.. il try my best to persuade him...:boxing:


----------



## ash36 (Jul 21, 2015)

Last question regarding PCC, 
I have finally managed to get a photo passbook from hdfc bank with my present address. which was opened more than a year back. would that suffice? coz i think hdfc is a foreign bank?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ash36 said:


> Last question regarding PCC,
> I have finally managed to get a photo passbook from hdfc bank with my present address. which was opened more than a year back. would that suffice? coz i think hdfc is a foreign bank?


Link to PDF: *List_of_banks_for_address_proof.pdf*

Edit: We managed to get a new passport for my wife earlier this month using just a one day old SBI account passbook.


----------



## ash36 (Jul 21, 2015)

thanks keeda, 
Il open Sbi account tommorw itself!!


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ash36 said:


> thanks keeda,
> Il open Sbi account tommorw itself!!


It's an online process. Fill up the online application forms, print out the PDF and walk into the nearest branch (selected in the online app) with this PDF, an address proof, PAN, and Aadhaar.


----------



## ash36 (Jul 21, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> It's an online process. Fill up the online application forms, print out the PDF and walk into the nearest branch (selected in the online app) with this PDF, an address proof, PAN, and Aadhaar.


keeda, u r a blessing!! you just saved me a days' effort!


----------



## Som (Jan 18, 2014)

Som said:


> Although I may not know the exact solution with respect to your case, in case of PcC Blore, if your reissued passport did not go through a police verification, and there is no police record clearance in the passport office system, you will be sent back asking for a physical verification. And then it's all up to the local cops. I am still negotiating with the cops to clear my case although I have 3 out of4 valid address proof docs, have been residing in blore all my life and my wife has tons of documents at the current address. So it is all up to the cops then. If you are lacking docs and a physical verification has not been done before please ensure you first check what works and then proceed. Kerala address + someone at home who can vouch your stay + local language, then that cld turn out to be a better option and anyways if your stay is less than 1 year at current address, normally they will have to verify all your previous addresses as well and this cld get messy.


-------
So an update. Finally got through with the India PCC process. Took 1.5 weeks of persuasion for the local cop to visit and complete verification and another 1.5 weeks to get the message from PSK that the PCC is ready. All in all not a pleasant experience but not a disastrous one either! Now the wait begins... 

(P.S : I still do not know what to do about my wife's Australia PCC request from CO. She has never traveled to Australia :confused2:. Have written to CO stating the same long back..no response...now I have just clicked request complete. Lets see what is in store now!)


----------



## rj2309 (May 24, 2015)

Friends,

Can some one please clarify, i am in bangalore , my wife and daugher is in chennai, is it possible to apply PCC separately for me here in bangalore and then apply pcc for them in chennai? is this possible? please clarify


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

rj2309 said:


> Friends,
> 
> Can some one please clarify, i am in bangalore , my wife and daugher is in chennai, is it possible to apply PCC separately for me here in bangalore and then apply pcc for them in chennai? is this possible? please clarify


Yes, is possible. Many including me have done the same.
PCC for your daughter isn't required though (unless she is 16+)


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

how many days will it take to get SMS once police verification done at residence?

can we visit PSK for PCC without SMS?

any idea?


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

rj2309 said:


> Friends,
> 
> Can some one please clarify, i am in bangalore , my wife and daugher is in chennai, is it possible to apply PCC separately for me here in bangalore and then apply pcc for them in chennai? is this possible? please clarify



Definitely you can do this,

PCC doesnt have any address. Only stamping in the passport


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

R.P.G said:


> how many days will it take to get SMS once police verification done at residence?
> 
> can we visit PSK for PCC without SMS?
> 
> any idea?


After getting SMS only you can visit.....

Means when it is ready then only you will get it.....


----------



## M0N (Feb 25, 2015)

Hi guys, just a small concern.. Me and my spouse have applied for PCC from 2 different cities of the same state. Will that be a concern? If I am not mistaken, the passport will be stamped by the officer along with the address of the PSK right? Will it be conflicting that we have our passports stamped from different cities?

Please do share your input on the same.

Many thanks,
M0N


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

M0N said:


> Hi guys, just a small concern.. Me and my spouse have applied for PCC from 2 different cities of the same state. Will that be a concern? If I am not mistaken, the passport will be stamped by the officer along with the address of the PSK right? Will it be conflicting that we have our passports stamped from different cities?
> 
> Please do share your input on the same.
> 
> ...


No worries dear......

Several members is this thread did it like this cool...

You are not going to submit the PCC stamped to the DIBP,

You are just uploading your bio pages means front and back pages of passport.


----------



## M0N (Feb 25, 2015)

Thank you Siva, you are as always very kind and encouraging  :high5:



sivakumar s s said:


> No worries dear......
> 
> Several members is this thread did it like this cool...
> 
> ...


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

sivakumar s s said:


> After getting SMS only you can visit.....
> 
> Means when it is ready then only you will get it.....


any idea, how many days it will take to get SMS after police visit?


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

R.P.G said:


> any idea, how many days it will take to get SMS after police visit?


You should get it in less than a week.
Bascially, the police would go back and provide the documents which will go to the commissioner's office, and then to passport office. Thats it


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

evangelist said:


> You should get it in less than a week.
> Bascially, the police would go back and provide the documents which will go to the commissioner's office, and then to passport office. Thats it


thanks for reply. someone said we will get it in max three days. My police visit was done yesterday, i have plans(out of station for a month) for next week, and i wish, i get my SMS by tomorrow, so that i can take my PCC on friday.


----------



## ausdream189 (Jun 4, 2015)

for pcc...will there be a police visit to the passport address? I have applied for pcc from usa to SFO embassy....in my case, will there be a physical police visit to the address for verification??


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

R.P.G said:


> thanks for reply. someone said we will get it in max three days. My police visit was done yesterday, i have plans(out of station for a month) for next week, and i wish, i get my SMS by tomorrow, so that i can take my PCC on friday.


these are very city specific things. If you go to commissioner office, they receive reports from all police stations and its a big chaos (and workload). PCCs for visa are not treated differently than passport application or renewal.
There are cases where the police station sends it to CO after a delay.


----------



## amyv (Nov 12, 2014)

Hi,
Had our PCC appointment in Bombay this morning. Need some advice.
My husband whose the primary applicant and I , have recently moved to Mumbai from Bangalore, 2 months back. My husband has the Bangalore address in his passport and I have Chennai ( my parents) address in my passport.
We were told by the passport office to go to our local police station and get a police clearance from them and then to go back to the PSK to collect the certificate.

Has anyone been in this same situation ? How long has it taken? Any advice on how to proceed? 
Regs
Amy


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

amyv said:


> Hi,
> Had our PCC appointment in Bombay this morning. Need some advice.
> My husband whose the primary applicant and I , have recently moved to Mumbai from Bangalore, 2 months back. My husband has the Bangalore address in his passport and I have Chennai ( my parents) address in my passport.
> We were told by the passport office to go to our local police station and get a police clearance from them and then to go back to the PSK to collect the certificate.
> ...


Please find my reply in the other thread for this same question

South Australian sponsorship thread


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

evangelist said:


> these are very city specific things. If you go to commissioner office, they receive reports from all police stations and its a big chaos (and workload). PCCs for visa are not treated differently than passport application or renewal.
> There are cases where the police station sends it to CO after a delay.


Thanks for the reply. I am going to commissioner office tomorrow. Btw, do police send pcc directly to CO? (From u r comment)


----------



## fakebaniya (Sep 6, 2015)

We had our appointment for PCC a couple of days back.

For my husband, who had his new passport issued last year December, PCC was given in just an hour (even though address on his passport is different from our current address). He carried his mobile bills as proof of current address. Moreover, since he had my name updated in his passport, his process went real smooth 

As for me, not that great. My passport was issued in 2007, address in passport different from current address, spouse name not updated. At the time of document verification, I was asked to bring original marriage certificate because spouse name was not updated in passport. Since appointment remains valid for 2 hours (from the original reporting time), I had to rush back to home and get the certificate plus one photo id, managed to return just in time (imagine doing all this last minute to and fro with a 8 month old fussy baby).....
Finally I went through but could not get PCC. Police verification required, guess it is going to take at least 2-3 weeks.

My advice to all of you...please carry necessary documents including marriage certificate etc. to avoid last minute hassles.

Thanks.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

R.P.G said:


> Thanks for the reply. I am going to commissioner office tomorrow. Btw, do police send pcc directly to CO? (From u r comment)


No way, its wrongly posted by somebody. May be if any clarification occur, CO may mailed to Police or PSK.....but 99% this will not happen, because no body has time to do it.

Worst if they give the case to third party for INTERNAL SECURTIY CHECK, that time also they will send mail only.


*PCC is our responsibility to get from PSK and upload it in immi*


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

Good example



fakebaniya said:


> We had our appointment for PCC a couple of days back.
> 
> For my husband, who had his new passport issued last year December, PCC was given in just an hour (even though address on his passport is different from our current address). He carried his mobile bills as proof of current address. Moreover, since he had my name updated in his passport, his process went real smooth
> 
> ...


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

sivakumar s s said:


> No way, its wrongly posted by somebody. May be if any clarification occur, CO may mailed to Police or PSK.....but 99% this will not happen, because no body has time to do it.
> 
> Worst if they give the case to third party for INTERNAL SECURTIY CHECK, that time also they will send mail only.
> 
> ...


By CO he meant Commissioners Office. The District Commissioner Office where local PS send the verification reports.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> By CO he meant Commissioners Office. The District Commissioner Office where local PS send the verification reports.


Very funny........

CO : Case officer is the unique word in this forum.......

Ha ha ha.......


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2014)

Hi Friends

A quick query and request help from members

I started travelling to United States since last year for official reasons and have stayed there for about 6 months in the last 2 years in a total of 3 visits.. Will I need a PCC(Police Clearance Certificate) from USA.. I tried searching on the immigration website but I am not too clear about this.

Request clarity on this from the members

Thanks


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> A quick query and request help from members
> 
> ...


No you won't. The cut-off is a total of 12+ months cumulative stay since you turned 16.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2014)

Hi Keeda, thanks for replying. I also had the same understanding until I read the following conditions on the immigration website when I was uploading the documents 

*All visa and citizenship applicants are required to provide a penal clearance certificate or police check from each country visited, if:

1) you lived or travelled outside Australia since the age of 18 years or over; and

2) the total time spent outside Australia added up to 12 months or more; and

3) the time spent in any one country was more than 90 days; or

you are requested to do so by the department.*


This has confused me big time.. Please clarify this

Thanks


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Hi Keeda, thanks for replying. I also had the same understanding until I read the following conditions on the immigration website when I was uploading the documents
> 
> *All visa and citizenship applicants are required to provide a penal clearance certificate or police check from each country visited, if:
> 
> ...


The text you gave seems to be from guidelines related to citizenship application and not PR visa application.


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi Friends,

I'm unable to find much information on getting a PCC for Thailand & Malaysia from India.

I have stayed there for more than a year. Has anyone managed to get the PCC for Thailand and Malaysia done from India.

Please comment.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> A quick query and request help from members
> 
> ...


Not required..


----------



## yashwanth.258 (Jun 5, 2014)

Hi all, 

Regarding PCC, I stayed in three different addresses in one city which comes under different police station limits. Do I need to take PCC at every place or taking at current address is enough ? 

Do we need to show last 10years in PCC?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

yashwanth.258 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Regarding PCC, I stayed in three different addresses in one city which comes under different police station limits. Do I need to take PCC at every place or taking at current address is enough ?
> 
> Do we need to show last 10years in PCC?


Just one PCC to cover your stay anywhere in India.
PCC does not mention time period (x years), but just a simple statement that you, bearing passport number xyz, does not have any adverse information.


----------



## varunkm1706 (Jun 5, 2015)

Hi guys...one query ...after police verification at our place, how long does PSK take to issue PCC


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

varunkm1706 said:


> Hi guys...one query ...after police verification at our place, how long does PSK take to issue PCC


One or two weeks....


----------



## yashwanth.258 (Jun 5, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> Just one PCC to cover your stay anywhere in India.
> PCC does not mention time period (x years), but just a simple statement that you, bearing passport number xyz, does not have any adverse information.


I got PCC in Hyderabad and they mentioned stay period in current address and and mentioned all other details you mentioned and also like does not have any adverse information during his stay in these limits. 

I'm confused :confused2:


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Yashwant,

Where did you get this PCC from? Passport PSK, right?


----------



## yashwanth.258 (Jun 5, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> Yashwant,
> 
> Where did you get this PCC from? Passport PSK, right?


Yes. I got it from cyberabad police commissionerate in Passport section only.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

yashwanth.258 said:


> Yes. I got it from cyberabad police commissionerate in Passport section only.


That is not the one that DIBP would accept. You should be getting yours from PSK: Home > Police Clearance Certificate


----------



## yashwanth.258 (Jun 5, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> That is not the one that DIBP would accept. You should be getting yours from PSK: Home > Police Clearance Certificate


Sorry this is for Canada. is this enough ?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Yes, for Canada too. Make sure that you choose Canada in the drop-down when filling the online form.


----------



## tikki2282 (Aug 15, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> That is not the one that DIBP would accept. You should be getting yours from PSK: Home > Police Clearance Certificate


Thanks Keeda,

Appreciate your support and guidance which you have provided in different threads.


----------



## thatsnick (Jul 22, 2015)

I am in Australia and applied for PCC 2 weeks back however the status says it is pending with High commission for verification.

Although the timelines mention upto 6 weeks, how would I know if there is any progress or not and whether any visit will happen back at my hometown? Noone lives there at the moment.


----------



## ajiteshraj (Aug 27, 2015)

thatsnick said:


> I am in Australia and applied for PCC 2 weeks back however the status says it is pending with High commission for verification.
> 
> Although the timelines mention upto 6 weeks, how would I know if there is any progress or not and whether any visit will happen back at my home town? Noone lives there at the moment.


Hi,did you apply in Melbourne from one of the VFS collection centre? Even I applied for my PCC on 15th Sept which is almost 2 weeks back, however, my application got processed yesterday and now in the status it is showing that they have dispatched my application via courier. Hoping to receive it today. Your status will change once there is any development. 

Sometimes it depends on RPO office. Even last year when I applied for my TR, I got it within 14 days.


----------



## bansalch (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi guys,

I need to apply for my India PCC and since I am in Sydney, I can submit the same to India consulate. I had paid the fees and all forms are completed however I need to delay my application submission by a couple of weeks. What is the amount of time I have to submit my forms to vfs after making the initial payment?


----------



## yashwanth.258 (Jun 5, 2014)

I stayed in different places in last 10 year in same country . Do i need to take PCC for last 10 years ?


----------



## varunkm1706 (Jun 5, 2015)

yashwanth.258 said:


> I stayed in different places in last 10 year in same country . Do i need to take PCC for last 10 years ?


PCC is issued at country level, so it does not matter if you have stayed in different cities in the same country


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

yashwanth.258 said:


> I stayed in different places in last 10 year in same country . Do i need to take PCC for last 10 years ?





varunkm1706 said:


> PCC is issued at country level, so it does not matter if you have stayed in different cities in the same country


It is such for India. Some other countries might not have this- Pakistan for instance, where, from the best of my knowledge, applicants have to get PCC from every state they stayed at.
If the country under discussion is India, then yes, the OP needs only one Indian PCC.


----------



## happie2012 (Aug 1, 2015)

Dear Expat family,

I have a dbt reg PCC, from chennai..
Myself and my husb's passports are having old address. We have shifted to our current address an year back. So if we apply for PCC now, will the verification be done in our new address or old address?
And how long does it generally take for getting a PCC from chennai?
The docs reqd are: our passports, marriage cert, curr residence proof..
In tat case, I do NOT have any proof of residence for my current address.. :-( But my husb has. Is tat info ok? Or should I also need to have a curr residence proof?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

happie2012 said:


> Dear Expat family,
> 
> I have a dbt reg PCC, from chennai..
> Myself and my husb's passports are having old address. We have shifted to our current address an year back. So if we apply for PCC now, will the verification be done in our new address or old address?
> ...


You will also need a proof. I suggest you open a SBI account (online process) using address proof document that your husband has, marriage certificate, and PAN. Your SBI passbook will then suffice for the PCC along with other documents that you already have.

Verification will be conducted at the new residence. Can't really say how long it will take as it varies for every city, but should not take more than 3 or 4 weeks.


----------



## happie2012 (Aug 1, 2015)

Thank you Keeda for your quick response.. Will work on getting my addr proof..


----------



## prasad2529 (Jul 11, 2015)

*Delay in process*

Dear Experts,

Me and my wife both applied for PCC at Chennai PSK on 23/10/2105. Mine was issued the same day whereas PSK Official at C counter told us that they need to get clear Police Verification for my wife.

But nothing has been done so far and the status reads "PCC application granted on 23/09/2015. Police Verification has been initiated and a request has been sent to SP Office, District XXXXXX. After 'Clear' Police Verification Report is received at Regional Passport Office, PCC needs to be collected from the Passport Seva Kendra where you applied. You would receive an e-mail/sms once the PCC is ready for collection"/

Any idea what would have happened? I have personally went to SP office and they haven't received any file. Comments please.......


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

prasad2529 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> Me and my wife both applied for PCC at Chennai PSK on 23/10/2105. Mine was issued the same day whereas PSK Official at C counter told us that they need to get clear Police Verification for my wife.
> 
> ...


Yeah u will get sms from them....


----------



## bansalch (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi folks,

I submitten my documents at Sydney VFS last week on Thursday for PCC. They said it will take about 5 days for a result in case the file is not sent to India. For past 5 days the online status has been showing under assessment at high commission. The only reason I am anxious is because both me and my wife got our passports in India. Mine was issued as a renewal in 2009 and wife's was issued as a result if spouse name and after marriage name update, both without a police check. What are the chances this will go to India for checks? How soon will I know?


----------



## rj1504 (Sep 16, 2015)

bansalch said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I submitten my documents at Sydney VFS last week on Thursday for PCC. They said it will take about 5 days for a result in case the file is not sent to India. For past 5 days the online status has been showing under assessment at high commission. The only reason I am anxious is because both me and my wife got our passports in India. Mine was issued as a renewal in 2009 and wife's was issued as a result if spouse name and after marriage name update, both without a police check. What are the chances this will go to India for checks? How soon will I know?


Hi bansalch,

I also submitted at Sydney VFS on last thursday..same status.


----------



## seledi (Apr 8, 2015)

Hi All,

For PCC, Does a gas connection book which is 2 months old will be enough as address proof??

Regards,
Seldi


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

seledi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> For PCC, Does a gas connection book which is 2 months old will be enough as address proof??
> 
> ...


Only the docs listed in PassportIndia.gov.in.


Check there they are accepting the gas book.

Easy way is open a bank account with SBI or any national bank and show the passbook.....


----------



## ausdream189 (Jun 4, 2015)

submitted our applications (mine & spouse) to SFO consulate for PCC....they say, they got the police clearance within a short span but they have been waiting for my spouse's clearance (it's been almost two months).......any of you have an idea why is it talking this long and what can i do to get it soon??

any info is appreciated plzzzzzzzzzzzzzz....


----------



## ausdream189 (Jun 4, 2015)

What is the file number format?? The one i got from SFO consulate is SANF/CXXXXXXX/PC/15....when i call 18002581800 with this number, they say it is invalid? ?


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

ausdream189 said:


> submitted our applications (mine & spouse) to SFO consulate for PCC....they say, they got the police clearance within a short span but they have been waiting for my spouse's clearance (it's been almost two months).......any of you have an idea why is it talking this long and what can i do to get it soon??
> 
> any info is appreciated plzzzzzzzzzzzzzz....


FBI takes time here for clearance...


----------



## ausdream189 (Jun 4, 2015)

Fbi? You mean police clearance....any idea how long? ?





sivakumar s s said:


> FBI takes time here for clearance...


----------



## shankygenie (Aug 8, 2015)

Hi,my current address,passport address ans permanent address all are different .so where should i go for pcc. Is it mandatory to visit PSK of place from where passport is issued or I can get it from other PSK as well.

Thanks,


----------



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi Everyone
I am planning for PCC for visa very soon. I got my passprot re-issued recently ( march, 2015) and currently I am living at the same address.
However my passport is ECR ( Emmigration Check Required) since there was a mismatch in my father's name in my old passport and class 10th marksheet.
Will there be any issue in getting PCC done since my passport is ECR?


----------



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

gd2015 said:


> Hi Everyone
> I am planning for PCC for visa very soon. I got my passprot re-issued recently ( march, 2015) and currently I am living at the same address.
> However my passport is ECR ( Emmigration Check Required) since there was a mismatch in my father's name in my old passport and class 10th marksheet.
> Will there be any issue in getting PCC done since my passport is ECR?


Request someone to please reply.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

gd2015 said:


> Hi Everyone
> I am planning for PCC for visa very soon. I got my passprot re-issued recently ( march, 2015) and currently I am living at the same address.
> However my passport is ECR ( Emmigration Check Required) since there was a mismatch in my father's name in my old passport and class 10th marksheet.
> Will there be any issue in getting PCC done since my passport is ECR?





gd2015 said:


> Request someone to please reply.


No problems.


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

Hello Experts, 

May be i am asking this question too early from my current status getting PR,

Primary applicant:

1. I am staying in Bangalore and my passport address is in Mysore.
2. I got my passport issued in Sai Arcade , Bellundur, Bangalore as there was no PSK in Mysore.
3. For PCC also I have to approach psk's in Bangalore.

My question is:

Though my current address is different from my passport address, the PSK is the same , to avoid hassles ,is it fine just to walkin to Belundur PSK and get my PCC done without talking abt current address?

I dont have any proofs for my current address when checked the psk address requirements, other than my ITR, My bank acounts are with Private banks and am working for a MNC(A U S Bank)Know it for sure that PSK wont accept my comapny HR letter , private bank statement, Please suggest

My point is, even i change my address in passport to my current address, its gonna be the same psk.


----------



## seledi (Apr 8, 2015)

It depends on PSK. they may issue or they may not.
All good if they issue, instead if they say , they will come for a verification, u shall be present at the address mentioned in the passport.

Alternate, u can take a passbook ( private banks will provide passbook with a photo id on request) and apply PCC with change of address.

These days they are also asking for proof of applying visa for australia too...

Regards,
Seledi


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

Hi,

I am going to apply for PCC now for me and my wife in India.

My passport was renewed on 5th January 2014, whereas my wife got her passport in June 2015.

My question is what are the chances for physical verification for me. I guess my wife PCC should be issued on the same day w/o any police verification as it just happened 6 months before.

My verifcation happened < 2 yrs ago, what are the chances for my police verification?

or shall i get it on the same day?


----------



## sunilch (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi All,

My current address is different than the address on my passport. My passport has my permanent address. Please suggest shall I take PCC from permanent address (address mentioned in passport) or current address?

Regards,
Sunil


----------



## seledi (Apr 8, 2015)

cozmopravesh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am going to apply for PCC now for me and my wife in India.
> 
> ...


If u are staying at the same address as in passport, u should also get on the same day...but these vary from PSK to PSK

Regards,
Seledi


----------



## Mkanth (Feb 5, 2015)

Dear Expatriates,

I received my new PCC yesterday (2015), but, unfortunately, it has all information from my old PCC (2014) including police verification dated 1st July 2014. You know, PCC's expire in one year.

The only change is letter's date (located on the right-top side) is yesterday's date.

Do you think, this letter is valid as it has old information ?


----------



## amebadha (Oct 15, 2014)

No Problems. It may take some more time for you during emigration process. Thats it.



gd2015 said:


> Hi Everyone
> I am planning for PCC for visa very soon. I got my passprot re-issued recently ( march, 2015) and currently I am living at the same address.
> However my passport is ECR ( Emmigration Check Required) since there was a mismatch in my father's name in my old passport and class 10th marksheet.
> Will there be any issue in getting PCC done since my passport is ECR?





gd2015 said:


> Request someone to please reply.





KeeDa said:


> No problems.


----------



## amebadha (Oct 15, 2014)

My passport was also less two year old. Still I had to go for police verification for PCC.

My PCC took 12 days from the day of application and 2 days from the day of police verification.

It all depends on PSK as well as Police.



cozmopravesh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am going to apply for PCC now for me and my wife in India.
> 
> ...





seledi said:


> If u are staying at the same address as in passport, u should also get on the same day...but these vary from PSK to PSK
> 
> Regards,
> Seledi


----------



## amebadha (Oct 15, 2014)

sunilch said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My current address is different than the address on my passport. My passport has my permanent address. Please suggest shall I take PCC from permanent address (address mentioned in passport) or current address?
> 
> ...


PCC always has to be with current address. PSK people may ask for your latest/current address proof.


----------



## pdomala (Oct 23, 2015)

Hello

Is there any one who applied for Indian PCC while staying in UK recently ? I have submitted my Passport at VFS Office in London on November 9th 2015 where they said the process would take 7-10 working days. But I did not yet receive any update on the status. Can anyone let em know how long it is going to take to the Indian PCC in UK ?


----------



## AU_dream (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi,

My present address is different from my permanent address.
I tried applying for a PCC online, but the form does not complete as it mentions "You have registered under RPO Thane but your present residential address lies within the jurisdiction of RPO Bangalore. The registration and present residential address should be with the same RPO."

Do I fill in my present address as my permanent address or is there any other way (am I missing something here?)

any help is appreciated

Thanks


----------



## AU_dream (Aug 9, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Aadhaar should be okay, but check the documents checklist for PCC once to be sure.
> 
> I never could get rid of that "different RPO" error, and the only way out was to create a new account.


Hi KeeDa,

I have the same issue, so was looking through previous messages.
even if I create a new account, my passport is from mumbai and current address is in bangalore. I 
think I will get the same error again. 

I dont have the time or inclination to change the passport address to bng.

Which RPO do I apply for the PCC ? the bng or mumbai ?
Is there a solution for this or will I have to use mumbai address as present address ?

Thanks for your help,


----------



## AU_dream (Aug 9, 2015)

AU_dream said:


> Hi KeeDa,
> 
> I have the same issue, so was looking through previous messages.
> even if I create a new account, my passport is from mumbai and current address is in bangalore. I
> ...


solved -
when we apply for a new account, it asks for "Passport Office * (As per Present Residential Address)" - I had put in the Mumbai one earlier. Made a new account with bng as the passport office.


----------



## George2014 (Jul 20, 2014)

Friends,

I have some queries regarding Indian PCC. We have been staying in current address for more than a year and current address on passport is same. My passport was issued in April-2015 after police verification and wife's passport was issued in Tatkal scheme.

Any idea about how much time it will take to get PCC?


----------



## darkvader (Jul 7, 2015)

Afternoon All,

Went through about 15 pages of this long thread and could not get a clear answer to my question, which is why I am posting it here

My partner and I are British citizens with OCI cards. I know I have to go in person to London to get the PCC issued but the website is extremely poor. Could anyone list out the steps followed to get their PCC from London as British citizens with an OCI card?

For example, 
1. When booking an appointment and they ask how many are visiting the office, do I say just me as I will get my wife's passport or should I say 2 because that's how many passports I am submitting.
2. On the form they on q 15 for Non Indian applicants they have a table with 3 rows and ask all the addresses we stayed in India, but this goes how far back? Can I just put the most recent one in Bangalore, as example

Thanks
DV


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Update | PCC from Pune*


Just wanted to update this thread regarding my PCC application experience at Pune PSK:

*10/12/2015* - PCC - Application submitted (Spouse and myself)

*10/12/2015* - Received my PCC within 2 hours (as my passport was renewed in 2013 and they had online record of the Police verification report)

*10/12/2015* - Police verification initiated for my Spouse as they didn't have her Police Verification report from Jan 2011

*15/12/2015* - Police official visited our place today morning and asked us to visit the Police Station in the evening @ 04:30 pm, along with Documents.

*15/12/2015* - Police verification completed at Police Station.

*Next Steps:* Now awaiting email/sms from PSK Pune to collect the PCC :juggle:



> *Documents submitted:* (_Present address and existing passport address was same_)
> 
> For myself - ONLY Passport copy
> 
> ...


----------



## George2014 (Jul 20, 2014)

@ Jeeten,

Even my status of PCC is like yours, waiting for wife's PCC intimation from PSK. Police guy collected all documents and said OK. Now they have to update it in Passport service's portal it seems. Its a quite tedious work, yesterday when I visited the cop in the night, he was scanning and uploading all documents in to the system.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

When did your Wife's PCC police verification took place?





George2014 said:


> @ Jeeten,
> 
> Even my status of PCC is like yours, waiting for wife's PCC intimation from PSK. Police guy collected all documents and said OK. Now they have to update it in Passport service's portal it seems. Its a quite tedious work, yesterday when I visited the cop in the night, he was scanning and uploading all documents in to the system.


----------



## George2014 (Jul 20, 2014)

Yeah...her passport was issued in tatkal mode without police verification. So they send her file for verification. My passport was issued after police verification in this April, so I got PCC on the same day.


----------



## raj747 (Oct 23, 2015)

hi guys..

i have applied for my PCC on 03/12/2015 in Hyderabad psk.. and i got PV on next day which is 04/12/2015.. after one week contacted police guy and he said that he did scan & upload all the documents and sent them to RPO.. next day on 12/12/2015 around 9.40 am i got first SMS from TCSPSK saying "police verification initiated.contact SP office if not done in 3 weeks"... and after 2hrs around 11.30 i got 2nd SMS saying "police has submitted clear report for your current address".. what does it mean??? when i check status in the website still showing the old status " Police Verification has been initiated and a request has been sent to SP Office".... i am just confused with all these messages.. not sure whom to contact..


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

raj747 said:


> hi guys..
> 
> i have applied for my PCC on 03/12/2015 in Hyderabad psk.. and i got PV on next day which is 04/12/2015.. after one week contacted police guy and he said that he did scan & upload all the documents and sent them to RPO.. next day on 12/12/2015 around 9.40 am i got first SMS from TCSPSK saying "police verification initiated.contact SP office if not done in 3 weeks"... and after 2hrs around 11.30 i got 2nd SMS saying "police has submitted clear report for your current address".. what does it mean??? when i check status in the website still showing the old status " Police Verification has been initiated and a request has been sent to SP Office".... i am just confused with all these messages.. not sure whom to contact..


Your Pcc is ok, mate! Relax


----------



## sudas (Nov 20, 2015)

*Police verfication*

Do we need to do police verification for my kid. His age is 13 months.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Not required.*




sudas said:


> Do we need to do police verification for my kid. His age is 13 months.


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

sudas said:


> Do we need to do police verification for my kid. His age is 13 months.


Hi Sudas,

PCC is required for members age above 16 yrs only


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Their system update isn't real time. Just ignore it.

In my view you should visit the concerned PSK and collect PCC/clarify your concern.





raj747 said:


> hi guys..
> 
> i have applied for my PCC on 03/12/2015 in Hyderabad psk.. and i got PV on next day which is 04/12/2015.. after one week contacted police guy and he said that he did scan & upload all the documents and sent them to RPO.. next day on 12/12/2015 around 9.40 am i got first SMS from TCSPSK saying "police verification initiated.contact SP office if not done in 3 weeks"... and after 2hrs around 11.30 i got 2nd SMS saying "police has submitted clear report for your current address".. what does it mean??? when i check status in the website still showing the old status " Police Verification has been initiated and a request has been sent to SP Office".... i am just confused with all these messages.. not sure whom to contact..


----------



## raj747 (Oct 23, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Their system update isn't real time. Just ignore it.
> 
> In my view you should visit the concerned PSK and collect PCC/clarify your concern.


thankyou.. can i just walk-in to PSK without any appointment??? just to clarify things???


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

You have to fill the online form and pay the fees.


Regarding walk-ins only few PSK's allow walk-in's. Check with the PSK call-center before visiting PSK.




raj747 said:


> thankyou.. can i just walk-in to PSK without any appointment??? just to clarify things???


----------



## dm2 (Mar 12, 2013)

Does anyone know is Saligramam PSK allows walk-in on saturdays?


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

*PCC - Which PSK to go to?*

Hey guys,

Had a quick doubt - My passport has been issued in Mumbai whereas my wife's has been issued in Thane. We both are currently staying in Mumbai. So in order to get the PCC for both of us, we should head to the Mumbai PSK, shouldn't we?

Just needed a quick confirmation before I book the appointments this week.


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

rahulnair said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Had a quick doubt - My passport has been issued in Mumbai whereas my wife's has been issued in Thane. We both are currently staying in Mumbai. So in order to get the PCC for both of us, we should head to the Mumbai PSK, shouldn't we?
> 
> Just needed a quick confirmation before I book the appointments this week.


You can get the PCC from Mumbai as you are currently living there and your passport was issued from there. But in your wife's case as the PP was issued from Pune and her police verification would have been done from there,it would be faster to get her PCC from there. Otherwise,no issues.
Good luck


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Have both of you got Spouse Name endorsed on each others Passport?

IF not then get it endorsed while applying for PCC.


In my view both of you must apply for PCC @ MUMBAI PSK.





rahulnair said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Had a quick doubt - My passport has been issued in Mumbai whereas my wife's has been issued in Thane. We both are currently staying in Mumbai. So in order to get the PCC for both of us, we should head to the Mumbai PSK, shouldn't we?
> 
> Just needed a quick confirmation before I book the appointments this week.


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Have both of you got Spouse Name endorsed on each others Passport?
> 
> IF not then get it endorsed while applying for PCC.
> 
> ...


Jeeten,
Can you please elaborate on the endorsement part? I suppose the endorsement means that our names have to be present on each other's passports, isn't it?

Not that would mean, re-issue of passport which would in turn take time thereby further delaying the PCC issuance.

Can you let me know if I'm right here.


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

bright future said:


> You can get the PCC from Mumbai as you are currently living there and your passport was issued from there. But in your wife's case as the PP was issued from Pune and her police verification would have been done from there,it would be faster to get her PCC from there. Otherwise,no issues.
> Good luck


I know.. I was thinking on similar lines. But then decided to go with Mumbai. Since the PCC would be from 2 different districts, I did not want any further questions raised on the legality of the relationship since we are recently married.


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

rahulnair said:


> Jeeten,
> Can you please elaborate on the endorsement part? I suppose the endorsement means that our names have to be present on each other's passports, isn't it?
> 
> Not that would mean, re-issue of passport which would in turn take time thereby further delaying the PCC issuance.
> ...


Also what complications can arise? My spouse's name is endorsed on my passport, but my name is not present on hers.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

You are right, endorsement means "your names must be present on each other's passports".

*In my view:* This MUST be done to avoid future hassles if any. These days re-issues don't take time provided you have sufficient proof.

1 - Marriage Certificate
2 - Joint Bank account statement

Refer this for more details:

*List of Documents Required for PCC Issuance | Present address different from that in the existing passport?*





rahulnair said:


> Jeeten,
> Can you please elaborate on the endorsement part? I suppose the endorsement means that our names have to be present on each other's passports, isn't it?
> 
> Not that would mean, re-issue of passport which would in turn take time thereby further delaying the PCC issuance.
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

You have lots of time as you have received your Invite on 18th Dec.

This strengthens your case to prove relationship AND also you get a New passport with 10 years validity with everything updated.

AND nothing to worry about future travel.




rahulnair said:


> Also what complications can arise? My spouse's name is endorsed on my passport, but my name is not present on hers.


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

Cool. Thanks man! 



Jeeten#80 said:


> You are right, endorsement means "your names must be present on each other's passports".
> 
> *In my view:* This MUST be done to avoid future hassles if any. These days re-issues don't take time provided you have sufficient proof.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm still waiting for an update from PSK Pune to collect my Spouse's PCC :juggle:.






Jeeten#80 said:


> Just wanted to update this thread regarding my PCC application experience at Pune PSK:
> 
> *10/12/2015* - PCC - Application submitted (Spouse and myself)
> 
> ...


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> I'm still waiting for an update from PSK Pune to collect my Spouse's PCC :juggle:.


Don't wait. 

Go to the FRO office:


> Police Commissioner Office,
> 2, Sadhu Waswani Road,Next to G.P.O.


.. and inquire if your file has arrived and whether it has been processed. I inquired daily, and when file was cleared but I didn't receive any SMS from PSK, I was just told to go and collect which I did.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks for sharing your experience.

Have already visited them 2 twice and will be going today as well.





3br4h!m said:


> Don't wait.
> 
> Go to the FRO office:
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Visited Pune Police Commissioner office yesterday and was told that they will complete the process by next week as there are holidays for the next 4 days now.

Going by their word by 31 Dec I should have the PCC :juggle:





Jeeten#80 said:


> I'm still waiting for an update from PSK Pune to collect my Spouse's PCC :juggle:.





Jeeten#80 said:


> Just wanted to update this thread regarding my PCC application experience at Pune PSK:
> 
> *10/12/2015* - PCC - Application submitted (Spouse and myself)
> 
> ...





Jeeten#80 said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience.
> 
> Have already visited them 2 twice and will be going today as well.


----------



## dm2 (Mar 12, 2013)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Visited Pune Police Commissioner office yesterday and was told that they will complete the process by next week as there are holidays for the next 4 days now.
> 
> Going by their word by 31 Dec I should have the PCC :juggle:


Same case here, different location (Chennai) - police verification was done on 22nd. Called up the SI who came in for the verification and he mentioned he will send the docs sometime next week due to long wknds.. sigh...

Any idea how long it would take after he "sends" the docs?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

It should be almost immediately.

You just have to visit PSK to collect our PCC, the very next day after you get confirmation form the SI.





dm2 said:


> Same case here, different location (Chennai) - police verification was done on 22nd. Called up the SI who came in for the verification and he mentioned he will send the docs sometime next week due to long wknds.. sigh...
> 
> Any idea how long it would take after he "sends" the docs?


----------



## dm2 (Mar 12, 2013)

Jeeten#80 said:


> It should be almost immediately.
> 
> You just have to visit PSK to collect our PCC, the very next day after you get confirmation form the SI.


Oh, that would be great - wish we both get it the earliest... :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

Went to the Andheri (Mumbai) PSK for PCC application for my spouse and myself. We have submitted the required documents and application has been accepted.

My passport renewal, done a few months back did not include physical police verification. So this time around the same is required for the both of us.

Apparently, for the current address proof of my spouse, my passport with the updated address is not the only proof which is accepted (as is mentioned on the passport website). In addition an additional proof was also requested. We submitted the bank passbook which we were carrying just in case.

Waiting for the process to move ahead...


----------



## dm2 (Mar 12, 2013)

rahulnair said:


> Went to the Andheri (Mumbai) PSK for PCC application for my spouse and myself. We have submitted the required documents and application has been accepted.
> 
> My passport renewal, done a few months back did not include physical police verification. So this time around the same is required for the both of us.
> 
> ...


on a general note, for the purpose of PCC - is it reqd the couple's address AND spouse name in the passports should be updated?

Also, what could be potential complications if the passports are not updated with above info (spouse name, same address in both passports)?


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

dm2 said:


> on a general note, for the purpose of PCC - is it reqd the couple's address AND spouse name in the passports should be updated?
> 
> Also, what could be potential complications if the passports are not updated with above info (spouse name, same address in both passports)?


Not absolutely necessary, but always better to have


----------



## dm2 (Mar 12, 2013)

rahulnair said:


> Not absolutely necessary, but always better to have



Yup, sure it is


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Visited them yesterday & today AND was told that they will do it by tomorrow. Will be visiting them tomorrow again to see if this is done.

:juggle:





Jeeten#80 said:


> Visited Pune Police Commissioner office yesterday and was told that they will complete the process by next week as there are holidays for the next 4 days now.
> 
> Going by their word by 31 Dec I should have the PCC :juggle:





Jeeten#80 said:


> Just wanted to update this thread regarding my PCC application experience at Pune PSK:
> 
> *10/12/2015* - PCC - Application submitted (Spouse and myself)
> 
> ...


----------



## George2014 (Jul 20, 2014)

Even I visited them on Monday, I got the answer that it will be done by this weekend. Everyone blaming the holidays.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Hopefully everything falls in line tomorrow, so that we will be able collect PCC next week.







George2014 said:


> Even I visited them on Monday, I got the answer that it will be done by this weekend. Everyone blaming the holidays.


----------



## rish_1986 (Jul 9, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Visited them yesterday & today AND was told that they will do it by tomorrow. Will be visiting them tomorrow again to see if this is done.
> 
> :juggle:


Hi

I had applied for visa 190 under VIC nomination and all my documents are complete except for FBI (USA) police clearance. Also my case officer was appointed and asked for only this pending document. 
However I yesterday read about Passport Kendra Seva for India PCC. The India PCC which I have submitted is through Delhi police website and the case officer didnt say anything. 

Should I still apply for India PCC through Passport kendra office or even the Delhi police website PCC is fine????


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

As per the process PCC from *Regional Passport Office* is only accepted.


In spite of submitting PCC from City Police many applicants were asked to provide PCC from PSK.

Going by this it would be advisable to apply for PCC via PSK for ALL adult applicants over the age of 16 at the earliest to avoid further delays.


*REF*: *India - Police check*





rish_1986 said:


> Hi
> 
> I had applied for visa 190 under VIC nomination and all my documents are complete except for FBI (USA) police clearance. Also my case officer was appointed and asked for only this pending document.
> However I yesterday read about Passport Kendra Seva for India PCC. The India PCC which I have submitted is through Delhi police website and the case officer didnt say anything.
> ...


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

rish_1986 said:


> Hi
> 
> I had applied for visa 190 under VIC nomination and all my documents are complete except for FBI (USA) police clearance. Also my case officer was appointed and asked for only this pending document.
> However I yesterday read about Passport Kendra Seva for India PCC. The India PCC which I have submitted is through Delhi police website and the case officer didnt say anything.
> ...



I agree what Jeeten has mentioned in above comment.


----------



## birju_aussie (Apr 26, 2015)

Hi Guys,
I had a quick question regarding PCC. The address on my passport is of Baroda. And I currently live in Ahmedabad. For PTE, Skill assessment etc I have given my permanent address (Baroda). For PCC, is it ok if I give the Baroda address as it is the same in my passport or would I need to give the Ahmedabad address? My parents stay in Baroda and I can go to Baroda during weekends.

Thanks,
Birju


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

*Update on PCC - *
Got my PCC within 8 days of application from Andheri PSK (Mumbai), even though physical verification was required. The police came home for verification within 2 days of application. For my spouse, it just got delayed a bit because the Passport officer messed up.

Got it rectified after a visit to the PSK and her physical address verification and submission of documents have been completed. Hoping to get it done and dusted by next week.

Impressed by the processing speed though. I wonder what is causing the delay in Jeeten's case!


----------



## George2014 (Jul 20, 2014)

Even I am waiting for PCC. I applied on 07.12.2015, still waiting. The local police station guys say that it's pending with commissioner office. I wrote a mail to RPO, they also said its pending with police authorities.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Ideally you must be truthful and give Ahmedabad address for PCC application.





birju_aussie said:


> Hi Guys,
> I had a quick question regarding PCC. The address on my passport is of Baroda. And I currently live in Ahmedabad. For PTE, Skill assessment etc I have given my permanent address (Baroda). For PCC, is it ok if I give the Baroda address as it is the same in my passport or would I need to give the Ahmedabad address? My parents stay in Baroda and I can go to Baroda during weekends.
> 
> Thanks,
> Birju


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Due to the festive season the concerned people at Police commissioner office didn't upload the docs.


But today we received an sms that my Spouse's PCC is ready for collection at PSK. Will be getting it collected on Monday morning.






rahulnair said:


> *Update on PCC - *
> Got my PCC within 8 days of application from Andheri PSK (Mumbai), even though physical verification was required. The police came home for verification within 2 days of application. For my spouse, it just got delayed a bit because the Passport officer messed up.
> 
> Got it rectified after a visit to the PSK and her physical address verification and submission of documents have been completed. Hoping to get it done and dusted by next week.
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Why don't you go visit Commissioner Office once again and contact the FRO official who is in-charge for uploading PCC docs in PSK portal for Pimpri-Chinchwad area.


Visit them every alternate day until you get a concrete answer from them.


Hopefully you should get the PCC next week :fingerscrossed:.





George2014 said:


> Even I am waiting for PCC. I applied on 07.12.2015, still waiting. The local police station guys say that it's pending with commissioner office. I wrote a mail to RPO, they also said its pending with police authorities.


----------



## George2014 (Jul 20, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Why don't you go visit Commissioner Office once again and contact the FRO official who is




Yeah today we have planned a visit. I visited on Monday and he said it will be done by this week weekend (Friday). So today we are going to check the status. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

All The Best and do keep us posted.






George2014 said:


> Yeah today we have planned a visit. I visited on Monday and he said it will be done by this week weekend (Friday). So today we are going to check the status. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## AU_dream (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi,
I am stuck at the self declaration page on the PCC site. It wont accept the form and shows me the self declaration page again. I have filled in all the * marked fields. Has anyone seen this before ? any solutions ?

Thanks,


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Try using different browser.





AU_dream said:


> Hi,
> I am stuck at the self declaration page on the PCC site. It wont accept the form and shows me the self declaration page again. I have filled in all the * marked fields. Has anyone seen this before ? any solutions ?
> 
> Thanks,


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Did you visit them yesterday?

What did they say?





George2014 said:


> Yeah today we have planned a visit. I visited on Monday and he said it will be done by this week weekend (Friday). So today we are going to check the status. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## George2014 (Jul 20, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Did you visit them yesterday?
> 
> What did they say?


Yes, we visited them. The concerned person was not available in office. He had said on Monday that he will be available on Saturday . Anyway they asked to come tomorrow. Not sure we will go tomorrow. 

Anyway my suggestion to those are yet to apply for PCC is start early (these guys are unpredictable).


----------



## lts2016 (Sep 28, 2015)

*pcc, where is it?*



raj747 said:


> hi guys..
> 
> i have applied for my PCC on 03/12/2015 in Hyderabad psk.. and i got PV on next day which is 04/12/2015.. after one week contacted police guy and he said that he did scan & upload all the documents and sent them to RPO.. next day on 12/12/2015 around 9.40 am i got first SMS from TCSPSK saying "police verification initiated.contact SP office if not done in 3 weeks"... and after 2hrs around 11.30 i got 2nd SMS saying "police has submitted clear report for your current address".. what does it mean??? when i check status in the website still showing the old status " Police Verification has been initiated and a request has been sent to SP Office".... i am just confused with all these messages.. not sure whom to contact..


I have the same issue and confused as well :juggle:. Did you make any progress?


----------



## George2014 (Jul 20, 2014)

^^
Did you stay at only address in the last one year..? May be the passport office guys are not updating the data (SMS service team). 

Ideally the SMS service update immediately after applying for PCC. 

In my opinion, you can contact/mail the passport office persons and depending upon their reply you can move further.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

In my view its just a matter of few days before you get the PCC. Hope you get it soon.


But you must visit them tomorrow to know the exact status. At times we have to push from our end to get it cleared.





George2014 said:


> Yes, we visited them. The concerned person was not available in office. He had said on Monday that he will be available on Saturday . Anyway they asked to come tomorrow. Not sure we will go tomorrow.
> 
> Anyway my suggestion to those are yet to apply for PCC is start early (these guys are unpredictable).


----------



## AU_dream (Aug 9, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Try using different browser.


Thanks for replying.
It worked the next day from same browser - seems like an temporary system issue on their side.


----------



## birju_aussie (Apr 26, 2015)

Thanks Jeetan, will give Ahmedabad address then. Only issue is that i dont have address proof for ahmedabad. The light bill and gas bill i get at home doesnt have my name on it.



Jeeten#80 said:


> Ideally you must be truthful and give Ahmedabad address for PCC application.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*PCC Update*



My Spouse collected her PCC today from PSK Pune. It has been uploaded and *Information Provided* button clicked.


Now hope for quick action from DIBP :juggle:.





Jeeten#80 said:


> Due to the festive season the concerned people at Police commissioner office didn't upload the docs.
> 
> 
> But today we received an sms that my Spouse's PCC is ready for collection at PSK. Will be getting it collected on Monday morning.


----------



## George2014 (Jul 20, 2014)

^^
Once the police verification is clear, will PSK people send SMS/mail with appointment to collect the PCC..?


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

George2014 said:


> ^^
> Once the police verification is clear, will PSK people send SMS/mail with appointment to collect the PCC..?


Yes. They will send an sms which will ask you to proceed to the PSK to collect the PCC. There will be no need for any appointment.


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> My Spouse collected her PCC today from PSK Pune. It has been uploaded and *Information Provided* button clicked.
> 
> 
> Now hope for quick action from DIBP :juggle:.


Cheers man... Hope for a quick positive result in your case.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

PSK will send an SMS/Mail to collect PCC (_we received an SMS_).


THEN you have to visit PSK in the morning at around 08:30 am to 10:00 am (_not sure of the timings though - but one person was there at 08:30 am for PCC | Best is to reach their latest by 09:00 am_) to collect PCC with the Original Passport and PCC Acknowledgement Receipt.


No appointment is needed nor it is given. They collect the "PCC Acknowledgement Receipt" and give us a NEW token number and ask us to collect PCC from 'C' Counter as per the token provided.




George2014 said:


> ^^
> Once the police verification is clear, will PSK people send SMS/mail with appointment to collect the PCC..?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thank you Rahul for your wishes!


Wish you a quick and positive result too.





rahulnair said:


> Cheers man... Hope for a quick positive result in your case.


----------



## George2014 (Jul 20, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> PSK will send an SMS/Mail to collect PCC (_we received an SMS_).




Jeeten, your wish came true. 

Finally after the wait of one month got SMS from PSK to collect the PCC.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Congratulations !!!






George2014 said:


> Jeeten, your wish came true.
> 
> Finally after the wait of one month got SMS from PSK to collect the PCC.


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

For my spouse's PCC, we got a message that the police verification has been done and report has been submitted to RPO. Any idea how many more days it will take for the PCC to be issued?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

In my view you should directly visit PSK for collecting PCC (if possible) tomorrow. Just ensure your Spouse visits PSK before 09:00 am.

However if don't have time now, wait for a couple of days to see if you receive the sms/email from PSK.





rahulnair said:


> For my spouse's PCC, we got a message that the police verification has been done and report has been submitted to RPO. Any idea how many more days it will take for the PCC to be issued?


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> In my view you should directly visit PSK for collecting PCC (if possible) tomorrow. Just ensure your Spouse visits PSK before 09:00 am.
> 
> However if don't have time now, wait for a couple of days to see if you receive the sms/email from PSK.


I thought of that, but the last time we visited we weren't allowed entry inside if we didn't show the message to the security guard.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

At times these people act tough.

But if we talk it through with them they accommodate our request.

Else you might have to wait until you receive an SMS or Email indicating your PCC is ready.






rahulnair said:


> I thought of that, but the last time we visited we weren't allowed entry inside if we didn't show the message to the security guard.


----------



## George2014 (Jul 20, 2014)

rahulnair said:


> I thought of that, but the last time we visited we weren't allowed entry inside if we didn't show the message to the security guard.


Normally once the police verification is over, there won't be much delay. You may get SMS from PSK anytime now. Another thing you can do is, write an email to the passport officer explaining the total process and current status. It will help to speed up (I am saying from personal experience).


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

Got my wife's PCC issued today after a lot of cajoling, haggling at the PSK. Someone had goofed up which caused the delay!


----------



## srivasu (Feb 29, 2012)

Wow 2000 posts & 200,000 views! Am I glad that I started this thread


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Finally its done.

Have you uploaded all the documents in your IMMI account or waiting for something else?






rahulnair said:


> Got my wife's PCC issued today after a lot of cajoling, haggling at the PSK. Someone had goofed up which caused the delay!


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Finally its done.
> 
> Have you uploaded all the documents in your IMMI account or waiting for something else?


Yaa finally!  Will be uploading it today... Have provided all other docs to my agent to upload. Generated referral letter for medicals, have to schedule it now.

Started filling up Form 80 and 1221 for both of us, couldn't finish it as i was travelling in the last 10 days. Hopefully will finish that off by the weekend


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

srivasu said:


> Wow 2000 posts & 200,000 views! Am I glad that I started this thread


We are glad you started this thread as well!


----------



## Rahul21258 (Oct 14, 2015)

right now i am in can ada... i need to apply for pcc...\

what is the procedure?

i cannot skip my semester here and visit india?

do i need to visit india for pcc?


----------



## munishghai74 (Jan 20, 2016)

*India PCC while living in US*

Hi All,

I'm currently living in US and planning to file for Australia immigration under 189.
My concern is, how can I get a Police Clearance Certificate (PCC) from India, while being here.

The information I got so far is, I have to be "in person" at Passport Seva Kendra to get a clearance certificate.
Is anyone aware, if there is any alternative to this? If I can get a PCC by some other way.

Thanks,
Munish


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Refer this | *PCC (Police Clearance Certificate)*






munishghai74 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm currently living in US and planning to file for Australia immigration under 189.
> My concern is, how can I get a Police Clearance Certificate (PCC) from India, while being here.
> ...


----------



## Jeevmis (Jul 2, 2015)

Hi All, 

Congrats to all who received invitation today. Very surprising but very much required after all those months of uncertainities...

Can anyone please suggest how to do police verification for Australia in Australia. I am living here from last 2 years with my wife..


----------



## go2aus (Jan 22, 2016)

*Indian & Australian PCC process*

Hi All,

I got invited today.

Can someone guide me with process to obtain Police Clearance Certificate (PCC), both Indian & Australian?

During past 10 years, I stayed around a total of 3 years (multiple entries & exits) in Australia (2011-2015).

Also I am currently staying in Kochi for work purpose & permanent address mentioned in my passport is Ahmedabad. so where shall I lodge an application at Passport Seva Kendra (PSK) to obtain PCC - Kochi PSK or Ahmedabad PSK?

Regards,
GO2AUS.


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

go2aus said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Kochi PSK - Just login to passportindia.gov.in, book an appointment, visit psk, submit documents, wait for police to visit your current address, visit police station, submit docs, wait for PCC to be issued.


----------



## mandeepsapal (Jun 28, 2014)

rahulnair said:


> For my spouse's PCC, we got a message that the police verification has been done and report has been submitted to RPO. Any idea how many more days it will take for the PCC to be issued?


If you existing passport ( Old passport as per the defination of PSK) has been issued after proper police verification then chances are high to get the PCC on the same day!!


----------



## hiren20 (Jan 2, 2016)

Becky26 said:


> Not sure if you'd like my suggestion but the right thing to do would be to get your address updated on the passport and get it re-issued (if required by your PSK) from the PSK Gurgaon and then *apply for PCC from PSK Gurgaon.*
> *Seniors, please advice. Thanks!!*
> 
> Good Luck! Hope this helps.
> ...


HI BECKY
i live in dubai. i got my last pic from india in april 2015. in may moved to australia. august went Dubai and till now i am in dubai. i got my dubai pcc last week. but when applied indian consulate in dubai for india pcc, i put on waiting. because before the last pcc issued from india i had adverse report for my tatkaal passport.

consulate waiting for indian reply to issue me pcc from dubai.

is it possible the refuse me for pcc.

last time when i got pcc the officer told me there is no problem for that adverse pcc because the have done police verification for me to issue pcc.

what you say???


----------



## GR13 (Oct 15, 2015)

rahulnair said:


> Yaa finally!  Will be uploading it today... Have provided all other docs to my agent to upload. Generated referral letter for medicals, have to schedule it now.
> 
> Started filling up Form 80 and 1221 for both of us, couldn't finish it as i was travelling in the last 10 days. Hopefully will finish that off by the weekend


Hi Rahul,

I have received my invite on 22nd Jan but i am not sure about the documents to be uploaded. Can you please walk me through the process, as I am applying for my visa on my own.

Also, i have some questions as below:


1. How do i get a PCC for my mom, who does not have a passport?
2. They are also asking for my parents documents despite the fact that they are not travelling with me. There is a form 1221 for them, which I do not how to fill.
3. Also, can i get an extension if i am not able to provide the documents with in 2 months?
4. Where do I find the format for Medical tests? 
5. Should i upload all the documents before the case officer is allocated.
6. My fathers name is mis-spelt in my passport. Should i inform DIBP about it?

I will be going back to India on 15th Feb and will only apply for my PCC then.


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

GR13 said:


> Hi Rahul,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi, 

I will try to answer your queries to the best of my knowledge. Seniors can correct me in case of any mistakes -

1. No you cannot get a PCC without a passport. Apply for a passport, which won't take you more than 3-4 days through tatkal and then apply for a PCC. 

2. You may have marked your parents as non-migrating dependents. This might be why you are asked for their documents. You will also be asked for their medical test results if you have marked them as dependents.

3. The 2 months time provided is for visa application which primarily involves paying the charges for the visa. Once you do that, you will have some time before your application gets picked up by the CO. The CO initially investigates your case and requests for additional required documents. Even if your documents are not ready by the time your application gets picked up, you can always ask for an extension from the CO. There are many in this forum who have done so (I remember Keeda specifically)

4. There is no format for medical tests. You can schedule your medicals before or after applying for the visa. You may also schedule it after the CO requests for it post initial investigation. If scheduling after visa application, you have to generate a HAP id from immi account. Login to emedical website using this HAP id and take a print of your referral letter. You need to carry this letter on the day of your medicals.


----------



## Jeevmis (Jul 2, 2015)

Is it right that if in form 80 we do provide the details of our parents and siblings then we have to do their Police clearance as well even none of them are migrating with us ?

A big confusion !!

Please help....


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

GR13 said:


> Hi Rahul,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




4. Contd... In case of medicals before visa application, you have to register on my health declarations and fill in appropriate questions to generate and print your referral letter

5. If you want a faster grant with less processing time, you may front load all documents which the CO is most likely to ask for.

6. Yes you should. But a simpler option could be to update your passport with the correct spelling. This will help avoid further hassles



Regarding Form 1221, please search the forum for relevant threads. Most of the questions will be answered in the thread for Form 80 too.



Lastly, most of the queries you have posted have been answered multiple times by senior members on innumerable posts. Suggest you go through as much of these queries and answers as possible and take an informed decision yourself. In case of any further queries feel free to post the same on the forum and we will only be happy to help.



The forum is a gold mine of information. You just have to search! 



Cheers and All the best!


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

Jeevmis said:


> Is it right that if in form 80 we do provide the details of our parents and siblings then we have to do their Police clearance as well even none of them are migrating with us ?
> 
> A big confusion !!
> 
> Please help....




No. PCC is only required for visa applicants I believe, unless you have marked your parents as dependents. I'm not sure about what's the requirement in that scenario.


----------



## GR13 (Oct 15, 2015)

rahulnair said:


> Hi,
> 
> I will try to answer your queries to the best of my knowledge. Seniors can correct me in case of any mistakes -
> 
> ...


Hi Rahul,

Thank you very much for your swift response. Well, i just realized that i made a mistake by selecting my parents as non-migrating dependents. My father is not dependent on me and my mom is dependent on my father. Is there a way i can inform DIBP that i made a mistake, or will it come under fraud, as i have already submitted my application. 

If i continue with the same application, will they be considered as my dependents? 

I am worried about this now.


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

GR13 said:


> Hi Rahul,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If you have marked them as dependents, you will be asked documents to prove the same. Maybe you can try updating this information in the 'Update Us' section of the immi account. Or else try Form 1023 - Notification of incorrect answers


----------



## Jeevmis (Jul 2, 2015)

Does Indian PCC from Australia takes too much time ?

And should we provide the last address as that of passport address to avoid delay..?

Please help...


----------



## kumar.ram2736 (Mar 10, 2015)

Hi guys,
Can anyone help me with the below queries please

I am in a process of submitting online application for Indian PCC for myself and my wife. I am applying from Australia.

I have couple of queries.

1) For 'LAST ADDRESS OF APPLICANT IN INDIA/ PERMANENT ADDRESS' which address you guys gave? My passport address is different than my permanent address, and for my last address in India I do not have any proof of address document. Which address I shall mention?
If we give any Indian address what address proofs are expected?

'OTHER RESIDENCE IN INDIA WITHIN LAST 2 YEARS' is not applicable for me as I am living in australia for more than 2 years now.

2) REFERENCE IN INDIA - Can I give my parents and siblings details. Or family members are no allowed for references. What did you guys do for references.
Can two references have same addresses?

3) "Two sets of Personal Particulars Form for One Indian Address mentioned" - What forms are these? Passport/Voter ID/PAN??(All have different addresses
Getting confused with the proof of address documents.


----------



## ernishant13 (Sep 27, 2015)

*PCC Gurgaon India*

Hi,

I have to get my and my wife's PCC in India below is my problem:

1. Address where i am staying is only 1 month old. < I have Airtel mobile Pospaid bill for this address. also same for my wife>. Will this work as address proof?
As my current address is different from my Passport address.:confused2:

2.We don't have any name in passport for spouse field. We have Govt. Marriage Certificate.Or we will need to add names.:confused2:

3.We are working in IT company , so can we get a letter from them as address proof for PCC?

Please Help i am stuck


----------



## janeriz26 (Jan 15, 2016)

Please enroll me for this group.


----------



## ravikiran7070 (Nov 15, 2015)

*Singapore PCC*

Hi All,

I am planning to apply my india pcc soon.

Does our passport need to have out current address?

Please advise.


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

ravikiran7070 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am planning to apply my india pcc soon.
> 
> ...



Not necessarily. If you have different address in passport than your current address, your PCC may get delayed as physical police verification will be carried out in your present address.


----------



## Rachna188 (Jan 29, 2016)

Hi Guys,

My passport was issued in Aug 2010 and the address in my passport is not my present permanent address (moved to another place in the same city of Goa)
I've been staying in Bangalore for the last 10 months.
1. So should I apply for a change in permanent address first or I can directly apply for PCC? 
2. How long will it take to get the new passport?
3. Should I apply for PCC in Bangalore or in Goa where my passport was issued?


----------



## shankygenie (Aug 8, 2015)

Hi Experts,

My current address is different than my passport address (which is different than my permanent address) 
and currently I am living in bangalore(~10 months).
I want to know where should I apply for PCC, from my current address RPO or from the place where my passport is issued.

Thanks


----------



## chetank (Feb 4, 2016)

Guys , 
I have got stuck in getting PCC from india applied thru BLS in oman. Almost 20 days over and now after couple of days my submission is due. Anyone experience such case ,whether there is a possiility of extension . Actually I am main applicant and I got PCC for my spouse but for me got delayed. My passport issued from riyadh ,KSA . Does anyone faced such difficulty


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

I assume that you have received CO request and CO has given you 28 days to upload PCC. This 28 days time-frame can be extended further.

Just email them( & upload in IMMI Account) the PCC application receipt within the 28 days time frame. in the email reply mention that you have applied for PCC and its taking time.

AFTER you receive your PCC upload it in the IMMI account and click the *Information provided* button.
AND also reply to them via email.






chetank said:


> Guys ,
> I have got stuck in getting PCC from india applied thru BLS in oman. Almost 20 days over and now after couple of days my submission is due. Anyone experience such case ,whether there is a possiility of extension . Actually I am main applicant and I got PCC for my spouse but for me got delayed. My passport issued from riyadh ,KSA . Does anyone faced such difficulty


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

Rachna188 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My passport was issued in Aug 2010 and the address in my passport is not my present permanent address (moved to another place in the same city of Goa)
> I've been staying in Bangalore for the last 10 months.
> ...


Thanks to Sushma Swaraj things have become better lately.

1. So should I apply for a change in permanent address first or I can directly apply for PCC? - Not required
2. How long will it take to get the new passport? - Not required

3. Should I apply for PCC in Bangalore or in Goa where my passport was issued? - Apply it in Bangalore. I myself hold a passport where the address of different state/ Just to give u heads up have a rental agreement or a postpaid bill or a bank passbook which has a photograph that caries your present address. Its mandatory you have to have any one of these before you start your process. The process was quite simple and make sure you carry originals and also a set of photocopy of your passport and also the address proof you will submit.

Register your self in this website: User Login | Passport Seva

Post that you can choose a date for going to PSK centers in person to verify your documents and have the PCC document issued. Its basically 3-4 hours work. Only hassle is to stand in the queue


----------



## shankygenie (Aug 8, 2015)

jyoteesh.akurati said:


> Thanks to Sushma Swaraj things have become better lately.
> 
> 1. So should I apply for a change in permanent address first or I can directly apply for PCC? - Not required
> 2. How long will it take to get the new passport? - Not required
> ...


Hi Jyotesh,

I am also in same situation.I have a postpaid bill(AIRTEL) with me but they are not 1 year old,I have postpaid bills from Aug-2015 - till date.
will it be fine for PCC in bangalore psk.

Thanks,
Pasupatinath


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

shankygenie said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> My current address is different than my passport address (which is different than my permanent address)
> and currently I am living in bangalore(~10 months).
> ...


Hey buddy you can apply it from where ever you from last 10 months. But I would say when you fill the online pcc form make sure you have some valid address proof for current address. Phone bill, gas connection, rental agreement(should be atleast 11 months old). go thru PSK website the information is very clear and you should be able to get the PCC without much hassle.


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

shankygenie said:


> Hi Jyotesh,
> 
> I am also in same situation.I have a postpaid bill(AIRTEL) with me but they are not 1 year old,I have postpaid bills from Aug-2015 - till date.
> will it be fine for PCC in bangalore psk.
> ...


Hey Pasupatinath,

That shouldnt be a problem. They wouldnt ask you to show a proof for last 11 months. Make sure you have a lastest copy of the bill and yeah make sure u go to the outlet and ask for original one instead of the ebill just to be on safe side. I was asked for original bill but I got a ebill. I informed I enrolled my self for ebill so I dont have a original bill. I carried just the ebill and passport photocopy and original passport. I went to PSK near intel and the whole process was like 3Hrs approx.


----------



## Rachna188 (Jan 29, 2016)

Hi guys,

I came across a post here that said that we can go into a PCC after submitting the request online without the appointment? Those who have applied for PCC , could you please confirm?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

All depends on concerned PSK office.


Few PSK offices allow walk-ins whereas few PSK's want the applicant to take an appointment and come on that day and time.





Rachna188 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I came across a post here that said that we can go into a PCC after submitting the request online without the appointment? Those who have applied for PCC , could you please confirm?


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

Rachna188 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I came across a post here that said that we can go into a PCC after submitting the request online without the appointment? Those who have applied for PCC , could you please confirm?


That's how it is earlier not sure if that still works. But, I feel taking up appointment makes work easy as you ll be given a slot so be there at the park center 5 minutes before or even at same time won't make any difference as you ll asked to enter psk at the given time.


----------



## Prathap (Jun 15, 2015)

*India PCC from Houston*

Hi Guys,

Did anyone applied for India PCC from Houston, USA. How much time it took to get PCC?

I have applied it two weeks back and didn't get any update till now.

Thanks,
Prathap


----------



## paliville (Mar 16, 2015)

*Need advise on PCC*

Hi All. I need some advise on PCC for my wife. I am in Australia on a PR since August 2015 and my wife has just launched her visa under the 263112 Network Administrator category. She has filed as an independent visa instead of filing for spouse visa as she had started her process before we got married, we just got married in Jan 2016. I have a situation on hands and I need some advice. :confused2:

She recently applied for PCC from India however the passport department told her the passport is damaged since my niece had scribbled on it so they have put her PCC on hold and advised her to get the passport re-issued after which the PCC will be conducted. Now the issue is that while she had her old passport her status on it was unmarried but now when we get the passport re-issued do we need to change the status to married and get my name added on it as her husband or do we go ahead with the same status as 'unmarried' on the passport since that will mean we need to get a new passport issued which could complicate the process as well, please advise as we are at a critical stage and this is really important, will appreciate your help. Cheers!!!


----------



## janeriz26 (Jan 15, 2016)

jyoteesh.akurati said:


> Hey Pasupatinath,
> 
> That shouldnt be a problem. They wouldnt ask you to show a proof for last 11 months. Make sure you have a lastest copy of the bill and yeah make sure u go to the outlet and ask for original one instead of the ebill just to be on safe side. I was asked for original bill but I got a ebill. I informed I enrolled my self for ebill so I dont have a original bill. I carried just the ebill and passport photocopy and original passport. I went to PSK near intel and the whole process was like 3Hrs approx.




Hi 

Does the letter from savings account with a private bank will suffice for a proof of address in bangalore pSK?

Please confirm.


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

jyoteesh.akurati said:


> Thanks to Sushma Swaraj things have become better lately.
> 
> 1. So should I apply for a change in permanent address first or I can directly apply for PCC? - Not required
> 2. How long will it take to get the new passport? - Not required
> ...



Hi Jyoteesh,

Thank you for the post so just to confirm with different passport address and current address you managed to get the pCC on the same day in Sai Arcade office in bangalore.

I'm not sure how it works because in some centre they sent for Physical verification and others it's given on spot.

In my case, my spouse passport and current address are different but since we are living her for more than 4 years she has Aadhar,bank statement as address proof.

Can she get PCC on same day?


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

janeriz26 said:


> Hi
> 
> Does the letter from savings account with a private bank will suffice for a proof of address in bangalore pSK?
> 
> Please confirm.


Hi Janeriz26

Its accepted only if its got a photograph on the passbook and with public sector banks I doubt.


----------



## janeriz26 (Jan 15, 2016)

jyoteesh.akurati said:


> Hi Janeriz26
> 
> Its accepted only if its got a photograph on the passbook and with public sector banks I doubt.



In the circular supplied by PSK (Bangalore) for banks they mentioned Public and private sectors banks like ICICI, HDFC,. However bank like ICICI, HDFC bnak they don't issue photo passbook.

Some time back I have applied my passport using a letter from ICICI bank, but wondering will they be issuing the PCC on the basis of bank statement/ Letter from ICICI bank stating as address proof.

Any body has any thoughts on this.


Thanks & Regards
Jane


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

janeriz26 said:


> In the circular supplied by PSK (Bangalore) for banks they mentioned Public and private sectors banks like ICICI, HDFC,. However bank like ICICI, HDFC bnak they don't issue photo passbook.
> 
> Some time back I have applied my passport using a letter from ICICI bank, but wondering will they be issuing the PCC on the basis of bank statement/ Letter from ICICI bank stating as address proof.
> 
> ...


You don't want to take chances. So see if u have any other supporting documents when u head to PSK.


----------



## Rachna188 (Jan 29, 2016)

Hi Jyoteesh,

Thanks for your response. 
I have a rental agreement, however when I called up the passport helpline, they told me that if i'm leaving in my present address for less than a year, rental agreement won't be sufficient as address proof. 
My bank accounts don't have my present address and I do not get any utilities bills on my name. 
I have applied for a lette from my HR which will confirm my present address, however I'm doubtful that it will contain my photograph. 

Secondly, is the process completed within a day itself? From what I know, it involves physical address verification by the the local police and then after the verification is complete, I will get a text when the PCC is ready and then I have to go and collect it from the PSK. 




jyoteesh.akurati said:


> Thanks to Sushma Swaraj things have become better lately.
> 
> 1. So should I apply for a change in permanent address first or I can directly apply for PCC? - Not required
> 2. How long will it take to get the new passport? - Not required
> ...


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi Rachna,

I'm afraid the rental agreement holds to be good only when it's 11 months old. So if u exclude that then bank account is something u can try where in it all depends on the bank u use. Ideally they would require passbook with ur photograph bearing ur current address. As per me the best method is to have a postpaid bill with current address and they ideally won't ask for 11 months bills. The latest copy will be good enough and I had shown this piece of current address proof and the the pcc was issued. The only thing was the second counter person asked for original bill but I wasn't having one as it all ebill these days so I informed her the same and she checked my bill and she asked me to head to next counter. Within no time I had walked out with 2 pcc copies singed and sealed. Also note the hr copy is something u might want to confirm on before u head as the website clearly states it would accept from public sector but again if u in private sector make sure u ask ur Hr for original copy.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## prash.varma (Dec 19, 2015)

*Fast tracking PCC*

Guys i applied for PCC from PSK n Hyderabad .Present address different than Passport address but i had taken sufficient address proofs for both me and my wife ( HDFC Photo passbook was accepted along with an Airtel postpaid mobile bill)
PCC applied on 17th Feb from PSK ameerpet , Verification done on 18th next day . A very good enquiry officer . He ensured the application dispatched online as well as hard copy on time from Commisioner office on 23th Feb . I can see online the SNO as well as the file now . Now they say its at RPO office . Do you think i need to to go to RPO office to get it fast tracked..Today its 26th and the message keeps changing .

PCC application has been granted on 17th and then 19th and now 25th
PCC application has been granted on 25/02/2016. Police Verification has been initiated and a request has been sent to Commissioner of Police, Cyberabad City. PCC needs to be collected from the Passport Seva Kendra where the applicant applied after a 'Clear' Police Verification Report is received at the Regional Passport Office. The applicant would receive an e-mail/sms once the PCC is ready for collection.

Though its just a week when i have applied for PCC in PSK , but the PSK office told me its all fast and online in Hyd and it can be collected in 7-8 days even after police verification


----------



## ravikiran7070 (Nov 15, 2015)

jyoteesh.akurati said:


> Hi Rachna,
> 
> I'm afraid the rental agreement holds to be good only when it's 11 months old. So if u exclude that then bank account is something u can try where in it all depends on the bank u use. Ideally they would require passbook with ur photograph bearing ur current address. As per me the best method is to have a postpaid bill with current address and they ideally won't ask for 11 months bills. The latest copy will be good enough and I had shown this piece of current address proof and the the pcc was issued. The only thing was the second counter person asked for original bill but I wasn't having one as it all ebill these days so I informed her the same and she checked my bill and she asked me to head to next counter. Within no time I had walked out with 2 pcc copies singed and sealed. Also note the hr copy is something u might want to confirm on before u head as the website clearly states it would accept from public sector but again if u in private sector make sure u ask ur Hr for original copy.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Hi mate,

My passport has diff address from current address.

I have the ration card, aadhar card and my company letter which have my present address. Will these be sufficient?


----------



## Sree47 (Apr 5, 2015)

HI All,

Need suggestion, I am currently residing in dubai need to apply for India PCC . Permanant address is same as the passport, but currently in dubai. Can I apply for India PCC at india consulate Dubai or can i apply in india by staying in UAE ?

Pls adivse..


Thanks,
Sree47


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

You are to take pcc from both places UAE and India. Reason being u hold Indian passport if I'm not wrong and staying in UAE for last xx years. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

ravikiran7070 said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> My passport has diff address from current address.
> 
> I have the ration card, aadhar card and my company letter which have my present address. Will these be sufficient?


Do you have your photo printed in ration card? If yes, you can take it.. 

Anyway, take Aadhaar card. It is sufficient. But, carry original aadhaar card(not e-aadhaar letter). 

Company letter are accepted only if its from government bodies.


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

ravikiran7070 said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> My passport has diff address from current address.
> 
> I have the ration card, aadhar card and my company letter which have my present address. Will these be sufficient?


As long as u have the above mentioned documents of ur present address it shouldn't be an issue. Make sure u haw the original copies and photocopies of aadhar and ration card. U may want to ignore the letter from office as its not accepted as long it's private firm. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sree47 (Apr 5, 2015)

THanks for response Jyothees, However my Qn was different, I havent completed one yr in UAE so I need not take PCC from UAE. But as I am currently in UAE what is the process to get india PCC by staying here ?


Thanks,


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

My bad I dint see that u haven't finished an year in UAE yet. Refer to this link 
http://www.bcp.gov.in/bcp_passport/pcc_pvc.aspx

Thanks, Jyoteesh


----------



## prash.varma (Dec 19, 2015)

prash.varma said:


> Guys i applied for PCC from PSK n Hyderabad .Present address different than Passport address but i had taken sufficient address proofs for both me and my wife ( HDFC Photo passbook was accepted along with an Airtel postpaid mobile bill)
> PCC applied on 17th Feb from PSK ameerpet , Verification done on 18th next day . A very good enquiry officer . He ensured the application dispatched online as well as hard copy on time from Commisioner office on 23th Feb . I can see online the SNO as well as the file now . Now they say its at RPO office . Do you think i need to to go to RPO office to get it fast tracked..Today its 26th and the message keeps changing .
> 
> PCC application has been granted on 17th and then 19th and now 25th
> ...



All

I visited the RPO office and they told they have recieved the clear report from commsioner offices . After nearly spending an entire and multiple queues with me /my wife and a small kid , the lady at one of the counters told , that they recievd the clear report and the PSK should issue the PCC and not the RPO . I told her that i didnt get an SMS/email still so i am a bit lost .Can i take some acknowledgement from RPO to take it to PSK . But she denied and says you can go to PSK to collect

Now i am a bit frustrated and confused by the entire process. Shall i really go to PSK to collect PCC with no SMS/email even though the RPO/Local police./commisioner have confirmed the clear report has been sent ?Will they allow inside without an appointment as here in Hyd , they do allow only the appointed cases inside PSK?
Can someone please help as i am really confused.


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi what does ur status online show as? Ideally the process shouldn't be so complicated but, not sure why made your case this complicated. They are contact details on website where you booked your appointment from. Do drop an email and call them as u said they don't allow inside psk without an appointment. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## ravikiran7070 (Nov 15, 2015)

*query on pcc*

Hi guys,

If i wish to apply with my existing address for PCC will there be an issue?

My current address is different from the passport but how will PSK know if your address has changed unless you state it?

So if i choose to just ignore the change in address and just go with the existing address on my passport as current address will that be an issue?

My Voter Id and Driving license has the old address.. So thinking if they specify your address on the PCC?


----------



## Thorax (Aug 7, 2010)

ravikiran7070 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> If i wish to apply with my existing address for PCC will there be an issue?
> 
> ...


If you do that you'll have trouble if they send someone for police verification. I'm not sure on what situations they ask for police verification, so its a risk stating wrong info in PCC request. I read an experience of a guy who did what you just mentioned and had lot of trouble and lot of delays for PCC. So think about it 

In my case, the addresses were different, but i had SBI passbook and Gas connection proof, so i used that as proof for new address and got PCC the same day, without police verification. 

If you are struggling with proof of current address, SBI account gets done within days, and you can use that as a proof to obtain updated e-aadhar within a day using the aadhaar online update portal.


----------



## ravikiran7070 (Nov 15, 2015)

Thorax said:


> If you do that you'll have trouble if they send someone for police verification. I'm not sure on what situations they ask for police verification, so its a risk stating wrong info in PCC request. I read an experience of a guy who did what you just mentioned and had lot of trouble and lot of delays for PCC. So think about it
> 
> In my case, the addresses were different, but i had SBI passbook and Gas connection proof, so i used that as proof for new address and got PCC the same day, without police verification.
> 
> If you are struggling with proof of current address, SBI account gets done within days, and you can use that as a proof to obtain updated e-aadhar within a day using the aadhaar online update portal.


I have my aadhar card with current address.. Just checked that's all 😁


----------



## jas28 (Sep 9, 2015)

*pcc*

hii guys
I hav a quest .. I am in aust and have got pcc done from india,,,but after that i visited India for 15 days ..so do I need to get pcc done again or my pcc which I got in sep 15 is still valid.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

jas28 said:


> hii guys
> I hav a quest .. I am in aust and have got pcc done from india,,,but after that i visited India for 15 days ..so do I need to get pcc done again or my pcc which I got in sep 15 is still valid.


It's valid mate


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

jas28 said:


> hii guys
> I hav a quest .. I am in aust and have got pcc done from india,,,but after that i visited India for 15 days ..so do I need to get pcc done again or my pcc which I got in sep 15 is still valid.


It should be valid. Ideally there is no expiry date for this document. However, the document should be good at-least a period of 12months from the date its issued,


----------



## MSN2016 (Mar 4, 2016)

*Indian pcc from USA*

Did anyone apply and get Indian pcc from USA recently ?

Could you let me know how much time it takes? My Indian passport was issued by SFO consulate a couple of years ago.


----------



## Madhu_kumar (Mar 7, 2016)

Hi Folks,

I got my invite on 9/3/2016.

I'm applying Indian PCC from Melbourne for me and my spouse. I would like to know the processing time vfs will take to get pcc. 

Please share your experiences.


----------



## chetank (Feb 4, 2016)

Dear Madhu 
it depends on from where the passport is issued and whether your verification has been done. Also whether your residence address in passport is same as of current. 
In my case it took a little longer than month period as my pp was issued from saudi arabia

chetan


----------



## Madhu_kumar (Mar 7, 2016)

chetank said:


> Dear Madhu
> it depends on from where the passport is issued and whether your verification has been done. Also whether your residence address in passport is same as of current.
> In my case it took a little longer than month period as my pp was issued from saudi arabia
> 
> chetan


Here is my situation, my last address in india is same as the one in the passport. I'm not sure if verification was done when i renewed my passport (in Aug 2014). How can i find out if verification was done during renewal.


----------



## sridharv86 (Jan 5, 2016)

Madhu_kumar said:


> Here is my situation, my last address in india is same as the one in the passport. I'm not sure if verification was done when i renewed my passport (in Aug 2014). How can i find out if verification was done during renewal.


Unfortunately, I don't think you can find if the PVR was done on your passport. 


 Do you remember if you did a PVR on your previous passport?
 Is the address in the previous passport and the new one same?


I have also read somewhere that if the PVR was done more than a year ago, chances are they will redo the PVR process again. Not sure, if this is true though.


----------



## Thorax (Aug 7, 2010)

sridharv86 said:


> I have also read somewhere that if the PVR was done more than a year ago, chances are they will redo the PVR process again. Not sure, if this is true though.


Not really. Me and my spouse got PCC the same day even though our last PV was in 2007 and 2010 (while issuing passport). Even the current address was different from address in passport. I've been trying to understand how they decide if verification is required, but there is no pattern as such  :confused2:
One forum member did mention that he asked the PSK officer why a verification is required, and he replied that his records with them were not up to date.


----------



## SaurabhK (Feb 19, 2016)

Hi team,

My passport doesn't have my spouse name included but my wife's passport does have my name included. also my daughter's passport have both our names. my query is will there be any issues while applying for PCC without including my spouse naem in my passport or If I support with marriage certificate, joint bank account passbook/statement from nationalized bank, it should be fine.

Also do we need PCC for minors e.g. My daughter 5 years old?

thanks in advance.


----------



## chetank (Feb 4, 2016)

SaurabhK said:


> Hi team,
> 
> My passport doesn't have my spouse name included but my wife's passport does have my name included. also my daughter's passport have both our names. my query is will there be any issues while applying for PCC without including my spouse naem in my passport or If I support with marriage certificate, joint bank account passbook/statement from nationalized bank, it should be fine.
> 
> ...



I think there should not be any problem for your PCC if spouse name is not there. And for your daughter PCC is not required.


----------



## ravikiran7070 (Nov 15, 2015)

*India pcc*

Hi guys,

For india PCC, police verification is complete by the local police station..had to shell out some currency.. However the stations folks told me to go to PSK and directly collect the India PCC and no SMS confirmation is required i.e. not wait till the SMS confirmation arrives.. Any thoughts on this? Planning to go tomorrow and check at PSK. How long does PSK take to issue the PCC when the local police station have given the clearance 1 week back?


----------



## sridharv86 (Jan 5, 2016)

ravikiran7070 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> For india PCC, police verification is complete by the local police station..had to shell out some currency.. However the stations folks told me to go to PSK and directly collect the India PCC and no SMS confirmation is required i.e. not wait till the SMS confirmation arrives.. Any thoughts on this? Planning to go tomorrow and check at PSK. How long does PSK take to issue the PCC when the local police station have given the clearance 1 week back?


Not sure whats ur PSK, but in Chennai they did ask me the SMS confirming the collection of PCC.. 

Sent from mobile. Excuse for typos.


----------



## sridharv86 (Jan 5, 2016)

sridharv86 said:


> Not sure whats ur PSK, but in Chennai they did ask me the SMS confirming the collection of PCC..
> 
> Sent from mobile. Excuse for typos.


 Oh and It takes an hr to two to collect ur PCC from the PSK

Sent from mobile. Excuse for typos.


----------



## ravikiran7070 (Nov 15, 2015)

sridharv86 said:


> Oh and It takes an hr to two to collect ur PCC from the PSK
> 
> Sent from mobile. Excuse for typos.


Guys i got my PCC without showing my sms.. I didn't get any.. Just bluffed that the commissioner office told me that it is sent to PSK. Obviously i lied and tried my luck and i got my pcc. Whew


----------



## sridharv86 (Jan 5, 2016)

ravikiran7070 said:


> Guys i got my PCC without showing my sms.. I didn't get any.. Just bluffed that the commissioner office told me that it is sent to PSK. Obviously i lied and tried my luck and i got my pcc. Whew


Haha well congratulations then... 

Sent from mobile. Excuse for typos.


----------



## M R (Jan 21, 2016)

*PCC collection*

Hi, I have applied PCC (for myself,wife and one year old kid) in India and am just done with police verification for current address. Next step is to be called by passport office for collection of pcc. Can anyone advise whether it is mandatory for all the family members to visit passport office to collect pcc ; My son is not well and doctor advised him to avoid travelling.


----------



## janeriz26 (Jan 15, 2016)

ravikiran7070 said:


> Guys i got my PCC without showing my sms.. I didn't get any.. Just bluffed that the commissioner office told me that it is sent to PSK. Obviously i lied and tried my luck and i got my pcc. Whew


 Congratulation!!! Very smart!!


----------



## abhisve (Feb 5, 2013)

M R said:


> Hi, I have applied PCC (for myself,wife and one year old kid) in India and am just done with police verification for current address. Next step is to be called by passport office for collection of pcc. Can anyone advise whether it is mandatory for all the family members to visit passport office to collect pcc ; My son is not well and doctor advised him to avoid travelling.


I believe its mandatory for all applicant to go.
As When we applied (me and my spouse) we got 2 acknowledgement printout.
That was again verified and original passport was seen before we were allowed to go to PSK counter. 

And please confirm the timings of PCC collection. Its just 9AM to 10:30 AM for my PSK

Regards,
Abhishek


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

M R said:


> Hi, I have applied PCC (for myself,wife and one year old kid) in India and am just done with police verification for current address. Next step is to be called by passport office for collection of pcc. Can anyone advise whether it is mandatory for all the family members to visit passport office to collect pcc ; My son is not well and doctor advised him to avoid travelling.



Hi - I assume you need PCC only for applicants over 18years. Please check on this. You need only medicals for your 1 year kid and not a PCC.


----------



## M R (Jan 21, 2016)

krish4aus said:


> Hi - I assume you need PCC only for applicants over 18years. Please check on this. You need only medicals for your 1 year kid and not a PCC.


Hi, 
Yes, I did not know it when I applied pcc for my kid. Since it has been processed now I am going ahead to get it done.


----------



## sandeep3004 (Nov 10, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I had filed for my India PCC from Aus with scan date of 29 the feb. Its been one month and the application is at the same stage - Your application is received and under assessment at the High Commission/Consulate General of India.

Do you think, it is worth filing an RTI or do I wait for 2 months 2 pass?

Please help and advise. Many thanks


----------



## Sahiledge (Nov 16, 2015)

Hi all, 
Need a quick response for my doubts. 
I have got the appointment for my pcc after 2 days from now. 
I have been living at the same address from past 20 years, also i had my passport issued under the new online system 4 yrs back and had my police verification done for the same address back then. 
My present situation is that i need to leave India for few months next week due to some office work for which i need my passport. 

I have doubt that do the psk keep the passport with them or do they return it to us after the formalities are done? 

Also, is it possible that i may get through the whole process in a matter of few days? 
Whats the next step after i come back from PSK and what if incase the police verification comes up and i have already left india? 

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## nvanm100 (Mar 16, 2016)

Guys a quick one...is it necessary to have a CO allocated to get the PCC done from PSK? I mean, do they ask for any such proof at the PSK before they carry out the PCC?


----------



## Sahiledge (Nov 16, 2015)

nvanm100 said:


> Guys a quick one...is it necessary to have a CO allocated to get the PCC done from PSK? I mean, do they ask for any such proof at the PSK before they carry out the PCC?


No. 
Log in to passport portal, you will come to know everything about it.


----------



## M R (Jan 21, 2016)

Sahiledge said:


> Hi all,
> Need a quick response for my doubts.
> I have got the appointment for my pcc after 2 days from now.
> I have been living at the same address from past 20 years, also i had my passport issued under the new online system 4 yrs back and had my police verification done for the same address back then.
> ...


Hi, I am not an expert but can share my experience on this. When you go to PSk you have to go through 3 counters 1. document check 2. your signature, photograph & fingerprints are taken and 3. Case officer will decide if needs verification or not. 
In my case ,since the address was different than in my passport, police verification was needed. I was given a receipt & returned all the documents I submitted to them and was asked to bring all of them when I come to receive PCC on a date they will tell me. 
In your case there should not be any need for verification so you will get it the same day.


----------



## Sahiledge (Nov 16, 2015)

M R said:


> Hi, I am not an expert but can share my experience on this. When you go to PSk you have to go through 3 counters 1. document check 2. your signature, photograph & fingerprints are taken and 3. Case officer will decide if needs verification or not.
> In my case ,since the address was different than in my passport, police verification was needed. I was given a receipt & returned all the documents I submitted to them and was asked to bring all of them when I come to receive PCC on a date they will tell me.
> In your case there should not be any need for verification so you will get it the same day.


Thanks for sharing your experience. That was helpful.


----------



## Sahiledge (Nov 16, 2015)

An important update regarding PCC. 
Today after a long travel from my home town and taking an urgent leave from office just for the sake of an early PCC appointment, i was informed by the official post a 45 mins queue that I cannot get the PCC now because I don't have my wife's name on my passport. 
So now i have to renew my passport and then appear for the PCC. 
As I am suppose to leave India for some office work for few months, i don't find any time to renew my passport, getting a PCC thereafter is beyond my imagination. 
I am apprehensive whether my passport number will change after adding my spouse's name as all the information for my visa process are riding on my present passport number. If some one else have done this, please share. 
Funnily though, after coming out of the office with a fuming mood, i found a 2012 post in the forum where a guy had similar experience as me that too only in this office. 
So all those who want the PCC get done from ahemedabad, Gujarat PSk, please be well informed about this illogical rule.


----------



## sandeshrego (Feb 25, 2016)

Sahiledge said:


> An important update regarding PCC.
> Today after a long travel from my home town and taking an urgent leave from office just for the sake of an early PCC appointment, i was informed by the official post a 45 mins queue that I cannot get the PCC now because I don't have my wife's name on my passport.
> So now i have to renew my passport and then appear for the PCC.
> As I am suppose to leave India for some office work for few months, i don't find any time to renew my passport, getting a PCC thereafter is beyond my imagination.
> ...


That's nothing. I woke up and went up all the way to Mangalore.

At the second counter, they asked me for VISA PROOF. They never mentioned this in the listed documents. I returned back with my DAD, who had taken an off just for my sake.

I worked in Gulf and even went for Dubai Police Station for many documentations. I never faced any problems.

When will our country end their bureaucracy?? It's easier to get documentation done in other countries, but we struggle to get documents in our own country:noidea:


----------



## M R (Jan 21, 2016)

Sahiledge said:


> An important update regarding PCC.
> Today after a long travel from my home town and taking an urgent leave from office just for the sake of an early PCC appointment, i was informed by the official post a 45 mins queue that I cannot get the PCC now because I don't have my wife's name on my passport.
> So now i have to renew my passport and then appear for the PCC.
> As I am suppose to leave India for some office work for few months, i don't find any time to renew my passport, getting a PCC thereafter is beyond my imagination.
> ...


That's surprising & sad  

You are issued a new passport (with a new passport number) when you get your spouse' name included.


----------



## sridharv86 (Jan 5, 2016)

Sahiledge said:


> An important update regarding PCC.
> Today after a long travel from my home town and taking an urgent leave from office just for the sake of an early PCC appointment, i was informed by the official post a 45 mins queue that I cannot get the PCC now because I don't have my wife's name on my passport.
> So now i have to renew my passport and then appear for the PCC.
> As I am suppose to leave India for some office work for few months, i don't find any time to renew my passport, getting a PCC thereafter is beyond my imagination.
> ...


This is shocking! Why do they need your wife's name for your PCC? Your wife has to take a different PCC anyways with her passport. Doesn't sound logical to me at all. 

Yes. If you renew your passport, your passport number will change. But the new passport will have your old passport number typed in it.


----------



## Sahiledge (Nov 16, 2015)

sridharv86 said:


> This is shocking! Why do they need your wife's name for your PCC? Your wife has to take a different PCC anyways with her passport. Doesn't sound logical to me at all.
> 
> Yes. If you renew your passport, your passport number will change. But the new passport will have your old passport number typed in it.


Also, i soon called the passport helpline toll number and asked them whether all this is required to which they simply refused and asked me to file a complaint in passport grievance cell. 
Hoping for some luck, i went to the psk of my home town, there also they demanded the same requirement. 
So all over in Gujarat it the same case. 
Pretty upsetting.


----------



## sandeshrego (Feb 25, 2016)

Sahiledge said:


> An important update regarding PCC.
> Today after a long travel from my home town and taking an urgent leave from office just for the sake of an early PCC appointment, i was informed by the official post a 45 mins queue that I cannot get the PCC now because I don't have my wife's name on my passport.
> So now i have to renew my passport and then appear for the PCC.
> As I am suppose to leave India for some office work for few months, i don't find any time to renew my passport, getting a PCC thereafter is beyond my imagination.
> ...


I did some research and told my senior members. The main reason why married people get rejected is 

- As per Indian Law, without the consent of wife, you cannot immigrate nor go to Gulf Countries too.
-They are asking wife name, as you are married and as per passport usage, the spouse name and approval is required.
-This happens especially for immigration visas.


----------



## Sahiledge (Nov 16, 2015)

sandeshrego said:


> I did some research and told my senior members. The main reason why married people get rejected is
> 
> - As per Indian Law, without the consent of wife, you cannot immigrate nor go to Gulf Countries too.
> -They are asking wife name, as you are married and as per passport usage, the spouse name and approval is required.
> -This happens especially for immigration visas.


It's totally logical, but there's no mentioning of this requirement anywhere in the passport seva portal. Even the help centre is pretty convinced about this fact.


----------



## sandeshrego (Feb 25, 2016)

Sahiledge said:


> It's totally logical, but there's no mentioning of this requirement anywhere in the passport seva portal. Even the help centre is pretty convinced about this fact.


true.. they asked for my visa copy? This requirement was not at all mentioned. I wasted my as well my dads time.

Try posting this in Visa lodge gang 2016

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/952042-189-visa-lodge-2016-gang.html

Experts can help you out here.


----------



## Sahiledge (Nov 16, 2015)

Another question of which I am not sure. 

I will be going to Bangladesh for a month for some office work. 
Do i need to get the pcc from Bangladesh for that one month or is it fine?


----------



## kawal_547 (Nov 17, 2015)

Sahiledge said:


> Another question of which I am not sure.
> 
> I will be going to Bangladesh for a month for some office work.
> Do i need to get the pcc from Bangladesh for that one month or is it fine?


Not at all required.


----------



## Sahiledge (Nov 16, 2015)

kawal_547 said:


> Not at all required.


Relief. 
Thanks.


----------



## debesh (Apr 4, 2016)

*Pcc*

Today I went Chennai PSK and was denied, because they said that there's a new rule and PCC will be given only for those with visa. 

Told them that without PCC, I wont get a visa and showed them the printouts of email received from skillselect and nsw.gov.au, but they are not accepting.

They need a letter from Australian Embassy or High Commision stating that I need a PCC as I am applying for visa, with their seal on it..

Any applied and received PCC in April 2016?

Please help.


----------



## ravikiran7070 (Nov 15, 2015)

debesh said:


> Today I went Chennai PSK and was denied, because they said that there's a new rule and PCC will be given only for those with visa.
> 
> Told them that without PCC, I wont get a visa and showed them the printouts of email received from skillselect and nsw.gov.au, but they are not accepting.
> 
> ...


Which PSK did u go to? I went to the one in choolaimedu near ampa skywalk mall.

I just showed my pcc appointment letter. I took my skillselect mail but never was asked to show anything. Strange they are asking all this.

Show the visa lodge receipt atleast? That should be more than enough.


----------



## debesh (Apr 4, 2016)

ravikiran7070 said:


> Which PSK did u go to? I went to the one in choolaimedu near ampa skywalk mall.
> 
> I just showed my pcc appointment letter. I took my skillselect mail but never was asked to show anything. Strange they are asking all this.
> 
> Show the visa lodge receipt atleast? That should be more than enough.


Thanks for the response, ravikiran.

I went to Tambaram, I haven't yet lodged visa. I'll try again after lodging, if they still dont give then I'll try the one you went. when did you get your PCC?


----------



## ravikiran7070 (Nov 15, 2015)

debesh said:


> Thanks for the response, ravikiran.
> 
> I went to Tambaram, I haven't yet lodged visa. I'll try again after lodging, if they still dont give then I'll try the one you went. when did you get your PCC?


I got mine on 24th march..


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

debesh said:


> Thanks for the response, ravikiran.
> 
> I went to Tambaram, I haven't yet lodged visa. I'll try again after lodging, if they still dont give then I'll try the one you went. when did you get your PCC?


I took PCC from tambaram on Feb.. I wasn't asked any questions.. But your exp is very weird.. Remember, the staffs placed at front desks are mostly not gov officials.. they must be tcs guys who might have received a misinterpreted info... You better contact Psk helpline or if it doesn't work, just wait till CO requests for PCC and provide tat letter as proof.


----------



## sridharv86 (Jan 5, 2016)

Same here. I went for pcc in March at saligramam PSK and they didn't ask a single question. Got PCC in less than 2 weeks as the police verification hasnt happened for my passport 

Sent from mobile. Excuse for typos.


----------



## dinusubba (Mar 13, 2016)

Guys, anyone recently applied for PCC in Hyderabd PSK ? Please share your experience. I have psk appointment on 19th April.

My passport is issued 6 years back and present address is same as the one in passport. Do I need to carry anymore address proofs or just the passport is enough ?
Appreciate your help


----------



## funnybond4u (Sep 10, 2013)

dinusubba said:


> Guys, anyone recently applied for PCC in Hyderabd PSK ? Please share your experience. I have psk appointment on 19th April.
> 
> My passport is issued 6 years back and present address is same as the one in passport. Do I need to carry anymore address proofs or just the passport is enough ?
> Appreciate your help


I have my appointment for tomorrow. I reissued my passport 2weeks back for Spouse name addition and they did performed the police verification though the address was same.


----------



## dinusubba (Mar 13, 2016)

funnybond4u said:


> I have my appointment for tomorrow. I reissued my passport 2weeks back for Spouse name addition and they did performed the police verification though the address was same.


Then getting PCC should be straight forward for you  

Please do let me know if they are asking for CO letter to issue pcc. 

Sent from my SM-N920G using Tapatalk


----------



## funnybond4u (Sep 10, 2013)

dinusubba said:


> Then getting PCC should be straight forward for you
> 
> Please do let me know if they are asking for CO letter to issue pcc.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920G using Tapatalk


Sure.


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

dinusubba said:


> Then getting PCC should be straight forward for you
> 
> Please do let me know if they are asking for CO letter to issue pcc.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920G using Tapatalk


For some they have asked for visa copy. However they accepted the invite letter and the visa payment fee acknowledgement. You may not need it, but worst case.Just be prepared.


----------



## sandeshrego (Feb 25, 2016)

dinusubba said:


> Guys, anyone recently applied for PCC in Hyderabd PSK ? Please share your experience. I have psk appointment on 19th April.
> 
> My passport is issued 6 years back and present address is same as the one in passport. Do I need to carry anymore address proofs or just the passport is enough ?
> Appreciate your help


Carry your Visa Acknowledgement Letter, EOI Letter, Aadhar Card, Passport, For additional proof you can use your bank statement as current address proof. And your appointment letter.

All should be two copies with self attested.

Even if your address is same, still carry all documents. 

Your PCC will be stamped on your passport and two copies of PCC will be given to you.
ALL IN ONE DAY.


----------



## madhuri1310 (Jan 21, 2016)

sandeshrego said:


> Carry your Visa Acknowledgement Letter, EOI Letter, Aadhar Card, Passport, For additional proof you can use your bank statement as current address proof. And your appointment letter.
> 
> All should be two copies with self attested.
> 
> ...


CAn't we go for PCC without VISA invitation or acknowledgement?


----------



## madhuri1310 (Jan 21, 2016)

If person is at on-site, how do we get PCC India?


----------



## funnybond4u (Sep 10, 2013)

funnybond4u said:


> Sure.


Experience was good today for PCC at Ameerpet PSK, Hyderabad. I just carried passport copy, passport in original and visa invitation letter. They didn't asked me anything related to visa (neither visa invitation nor acknowledgement), however they asked me to write a letter to the RPO mentioning the reason and the country it is required for. That's it. I got it in 45mins.


----------



## dinusubba (Mar 13, 2016)

funnybond4u said:


> Experience was good today for PCC at Ameerpet PSK, Hyderabad. I just carried passport copy, passport in original and visa invitation letter. They didn't asked me anything related to visa (neither visa invitation nor acknowledgement), however they asked me to write a letter to the RPO mentioning the reason and the country it is required for. That's it. I got it in 45mins.


Awesome..congrats 

Thanks for sharing it.

Sent from my SM-N920G using Tapatalk


----------



## sandeshrego (Feb 25, 2016)

madhuri1310 said:


> If person is at on-site, how do we get PCC India?


The rules for Passport Kendra Seva is same all over India. However, in certain cities they ask for visa acknowledgement proof, happens only in 0.5% cases. They asked me for visa proof. However, most of the people were never asked. But to be on the safer side and to avoid wasting time and money, I would advise u to carry all relevant documents.

PCC can be applied only online through PSK website. So you can go through Indian Embassy website of the country u r in. If your are abroad your embassy or consulate will give the PCC I think. You can just go their website. They have all information about how to apply if u r abroad.


----------



## madhuri1310 (Jan 21, 2016)

Is PCC required for kids under 5 years?


----------



## sandeshrego (Feb 25, 2016)

madhuri1310 said:


> Is PCC required for kids under 5 years?


I have not much idea about this, as this requirement is carried by DIBP. Please post your query in this thread. and once you get an answer, please post it back in this thread, so that others with similar situation can find it useful.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/952042-189-visa-lodge-2016-gang.html


----------



## sandeshrego (Feb 25, 2016)

madhuri1310 said:


> Is PCC required for kids under 5 years?


It's not required. PCC is only for people who are over 16 years old and have stayed in any country over 12 months.


----------



## pradv (Feb 18, 2016)

NO its not required


madhuri1310 said:


> Is PCC required for kids under 5 years?


----------



## ginugeorge (Feb 24, 2016)

debesh said:


> Today I went Chennai PSK and was denied, because they said that there's a new rule and PCC will be given only for those with visa.
> 
> Told them that without PCC, I wont get a visa and showed them the printouts of email received from skillselect and nsw.gov.au, but they are not accepting.
> 
> ...


Send a mail to MEA copying minister and send a tweet on this. This issue will be fixed in 1 hour and you will be good to get PCC. Its our right in all sense.


----------



## ginugeorge (Feb 24, 2016)

sandeshrego said:


> It's not required. PCC is only for people who are over 16 years old and have stayed in any country over 12 months.



In few other threads i read PCC is mandatory for all ages. In fact kids PCC is pretty easy to get. Some CO's ask specifically for kids PCC. So i think it depends on CO too.


----------



## gurpreetaus (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi All,
I have applied for PCC last week in Ghaziabad PSK, but I didn't get PCC on the spot and currently it is showing status under police verification , sp office ghaziabad. 
I am not sure how much time is going to take to get PCC as I didn't get any update after this message.
Did anyone has same experience with Ghaziabad SP office,means to whom we can contact for this?
I am little bit anxious as I have already uploaded all the documents for visa, and only waiting to get this PCC.

Any help or suggestion would be appreciable.

Thanks


----------



## abhisve (Feb 5, 2013)

gurpreetaus said:


> Hi All,
> I have applied for PCC last week in Ghaziabad PSK, but I didn't get PCC on the spot and currently it is showing status under police verification , sp office ghaziabad.
> I am not sure how much time is going to take to get PCC as I didn't get any update after this message.
> Did anyone has same experience with Ghaziabad SP office,means to whom we can contact for this?
> ...


If you want to get PCC quickly.. Then visit your Police commissioner office and ask for the status of the file and request them to fwd it to your concerned Police Station.. Once that is done go to your area Police Station ask request them to give u a time slot for document verification.. Post that again they will send the docs to police commissioner office.. Then again visit police Comm office and request to fwd your application to Passport office.. then you will get an sms to collect it..

Check the time on the website when you can collect it as in SMS time is not mentioned. for me PSK collection time was morning 9 to 10:30..

All the best..


----------



## M R (Jan 21, 2016)

gurpreetaus said:


> Hi All,
> I have applied for PCC last week in Ghaziabad PSK, but I didn't get PCC on the spot and currently it is showing status under police verification , sp office ghaziabad.
> I am not sure how much time is going to take to get PCC as I didn't get any update after this message.
> Did anyone has same experience with Ghaziabad SP office,means to whom we can contact for this?
> ...


Hi, I am not sure how many days have already passed since you applied but it usually takes 10-15 days or about 3 weeks in some cases. In my case, the verification by local police station was done in 4-5 days and then it got stuck at SP office for about a week. Status remained same all this while until I received SMS from PSK to collect the PCC. Call customer care to know collection timings when you are visiting PSK.


----------



## pavamana.girish (Feb 3, 2016)

Hi,

Good to know about your PCC 

Did you apply for Singapore PCC before the Case Officer asked for it?

Awaiting your response.

Regards,
Pavan


----------



## dinusubba (Mar 13, 2016)

Had a great experience at Hyderabad Ameerpet PSK. Good to see their speedy process. All it took me was 20 minutes. My passport was issued 6 years back and present address is same as the one in passport. They have asked for a self signed letter stating the reason for PCC and not even asked for additional address proof or visa acknowledgement. 
All done in 20 minutes


----------



## funnybond4u (Sep 10, 2013)

dinusubba said:


> Had a great experience at Hyderabad Ameerpet PSK. Good to see their speedy process. All it took me was 20 minutes. My passport was issued 6 years back and present address is same as the one in passport. They have asked for a self signed letter stating the reason for PCC and not even asked for additional address proof or visa acknowledgement.
> All done in 20 minutes


As I said


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

Could anyone let me know how long it takes to get PCC in India ?


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

harinderjitf5 said:


> Could anyone let me know how long it takes to get PCC in India ?


Depends. If your current address and the address on your passport is the same, you can walk out of the PSK with the PCC, else it will take 2-3 weeks.


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

harinderjitf5 said:


> Could anyone let me know how long it takes to get PCC in India ?


Totally depends on case to case. I have present address from one state and I live in another state. Yet I was able to get my PCC in 2 hours from Bangalore PSK center.

Note: I have my passport issued in 2007 and no police verification was done for my case


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

Thanks for your reply.

1) Please let me know if it is fine to go for PCC and Medical examination beofre lodging Visa ? 

2) What forms I need to upload after Visa ledgment ?
3) I created account on immi.gov.au and create new application for Health declaration. After I click on skilled migration category I can not find option of 190 visa but there are others. Please check screenshot .





jakurati said:


> Totally depends on case to case. I have present address from one state and I live in another state. Yet I was able to get my PCC in 2 hours from Bangalore PSK center.
> 
> Note: I have my passport issued in 2007 and no police verification was done for my case


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

Thanks for your reply.

1) Please let me know if it is fine to go for PCC and Medical examination beofre lodging Visa ? 

2) What forms I need to upload after Visa ledgment ?
3) I created account on immi.gov.au and create new application for Health declaration. After I click on skilled migration category I can not find option of 190 visa but there are others. Please check screenshot .




Mithung said:


> Depends. If your current address and the address on your passport is the same, you can walk out of the PSK with the PCC, else it will take 2-3 weeks.


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

Thanks for your reply.

1) Please let me know if it is fine to go for PCC and Medical examination beofre lodging Visa ?

2) What forms I need to upload after Visa ledgment ?
3) I created account on immi.gov.au and create new application for Health declaration. After I click on skilled migration category I can not find option of 190 visa but there are others.


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

harinderjitf5 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> 1) Please let me know if it is fine to go for PCC and Medical examination beofre lodging Visa ?
> 
> ...


1. You can do PCC and medicals before visa lodge. But be aware that your initial entry date to Australia will be 1 year from the date of your PCC. So if your IED is not a concern, you can go ahead.

2. https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist

3. Sorry. No idea. See if this helps Arranging a health examination


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

I tried to create application for visa 190 under skilled immigration but did not find any option related to this. Can anyone advise on this ? Please check screenshot.


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

harinderjitf5 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> 1) Please let me know if it is fine to go for PCC and Medical examination beofre lodging Visa ?
> 
> ...


1. Yes you can go ahead with PCC and Medicals. For medicals there is process you need to follow if you doing it before you get ur nomination from NSW. Use this to know more about medicals - Arranging a health examination

2 https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/190-/Skilled-Nominated-visa-(subclass-190)-document-checklist

3. This im not sure on as I havent done my medicals yet. However, I have my PCC's done. Refer to the link in 1 for medicals.


----------



## shahshyam2007 (Jan 18, 2016)

Hi guys, I was was reading through the forum and got to know some issues relating to PCC ... 

Should i get my spouse PCC based on her old address and apply as 'single' (We are from the same city)? What I read is name and address are not reflected on PCC and hence it should not be an issue ..

Do you think this can cause any issues?

Looking forward to your replies ...


----------



## satabdi2503 (Apr 26, 2016)

*Early PCC*



Jivesha said:


> Your initial entry date, if you get a visa, its based on the PCC date. Even if you apply to DIAC now it will take around six months for a CO to be allocated to you. So, it its better to wait for CO before you apply for PCC.


Thanks Jivesha for the info. I am working out of state from my home town in Kolkata and so this vacation when I went home I went out to do my PCC and the family medicals (we two and our son) even before submitting the EOI as it may not be possible for me to come back again if, with God's grace , I get a final call and are required to submit these documents. 

I know that the date of activation of IED will be 1 year from the earliest of these two but I didn't had a choice. I hope everything gets working in the next six months. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## meetvetri (Oct 13, 2015)

*PCC Delay*

Hi,

Submitted my India PCC application from Sydney VFS on 6/4/2016. VFS said it normally takes 10 business days and mostly by 4-6 weeks if consulate sends it for verification.

After waiting for 10 days, emailed to Sydney Consulate. They responded that my application is with Chennai RPO.

I called the Chennai RPO and their response is that they have not received any application from Sydney. And they suggested to check in Coimbatore RPO as that is my permanent address. On contacting them over phone, they too claim to have not received any PCC from Sydney.

Repeated emails to Sydney consulate elicit no response from them.

Could you suggest any ways to expedite the process?

PS: My passport was issued in Chennai and my permanent address is in Coimbatore and for the last 2 years of my stay is in Bangalore before travelling to Australia.


----------



## SriRaks (Feb 19, 2016)

meetvetri said:


> Hi,
> 
> Submitted my India PCC application from Sydney VFS on 6/4/2016. VFS said it normally takes 10 business days and mostly by 4-6 weeks if consulate sends it for verification.
> 
> ...


Me too in the same boat. Infact i applied my Indian PCC on 8th March 2016 and it got scanned on 14th march 2016. And the status in the VFS site reads " Under assessment with High commision/ Consulate General Of India" They said its normal to take about eight weeks. I had called the VFS operations guys and they are due to find the reason why its taking so long.


----------



## meetvetri (Oct 13, 2015)

SriRaks said:


> Me too in the same boat. Infact i applied my Indian PCC on 8th March 2016 and it got scanned on 14th march 2016. And the status in the VFS site reads " Under assessment with High commision/ Consulate General Of India" They said its normal to take about eight weeks. I had called the VFS operations guys and they are due to find the reason why its taking so long.


I read elsewhere the PCC request process flow goes like VFS->Consulate-> City Passport RPO -> City Police Commissioner Office -> Local Police Station -> *Actual Verification* -> Local Police Station -> City Police Commissioner Office -> City Passport RPO -> Consulate -> VFS Communication. 

1. Unless there is nudge in each step, the application will take its sweet time through the entire process. 
2. Given the election fever in TN, passport verification may be the least of the priority for commissioner office or local police stations adding to my woes. 

What I could not fathom is who is bluffing between Consulate and Chennai RPO.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

meetvetri said:


> I read elsewhere the PCC request process flow goes like VFS->Consulate-> City Passport RPO -> City Police Commissioner Office -> Local Police Station -> *Actual Verification* -> Local Police Station -> City Police Commissioner Office -> City Passport RPO -> Consulate -> VFS Communication.
> 
> 1. Unless there is nudge in each step, the application will take its sweet time through the entire process.
> 2. Given the election fever in TN, passport verification may be the least of the priority for commissioner office or local police stations adding to my woes.
> ...


No body, They are being diplomatic, its that simple.
Secondly, any thing related to security will never be disclosed to the applicant.

Only thing one can do is wait till you get it.

Good luck.


----------



## SriRaks (Feb 19, 2016)

meetvetri said:


> I read elsewhere the PCC request process flow goes like VFS->Consulate-> City Passport RPO -> City Police Commissioner Office -> Local Police Station -> *Actual Verification* -> Local Police Station -> City Police Commissioner Office -> City Passport RPO -> Consulate -> VFS Communication.
> 
> 1. Unless there is nudge in each step, the application will take its sweet time through the entire process.
> 2. Given the election fever in TN, passport verification may be the least of the priority for commissioner office or local police stations adding to my woes.
> ...



I went persoanlly to the Indian Consulate Office Sydeny Office and was advised by the person at recption to get it queried to the email address [email protected]. I got a positive response from them saying they are having it processed and should be shortly sending it through.

I would suggest anyone wanting to track the VFS application closely better off email to the address mentioned above to get an fair idea of where its stuck up with.


----------



## satsah (Oct 2, 2015)

I have done my BE from india as a foregin student and now living in UK. I want indian PCC regarding visa purpose. Has anyone applied as a foreigner yet? please share your experience. Thanks


----------



## SriRaks (Feb 19, 2016)

SriRaks said:


> I went persoanlly to the Indian Consulate Office Sydeny Office and was advised by the person at recption to get it queried to the email address [email protected]. I got a positive response from them saying they are having it processed and should be shortly sending it through.
> 
> I would suggest anyone wanting to track the VFS application closely better off email to the address mentioned above to get an fair idea of where its stuck up with.


Finally after followup on email to the address [email protected] received my Indian PCC and Passport.


----------



## SriRaks (Feb 19, 2016)

SriRaks said:


> I went persoanlly to the Indian Consulate Office Sydeny Office and was advised by the person at recption to get it queried to the email address [email protected]. I got a positive response from them saying they are having it processed and should be shortly sending it through.
> 
> I would suggest anyone wanting to track the VFS application closely better off email to the address mentioned above to get an fair idea of where its stuck up with.


Finally recieved the indian PCC/Passport today.. Now the next wait begins..


----------



## oz.productguy (May 12, 2016)

Hello Folks 

I have a question- I am currently in Bangalore and been here for the last 2 years. Prior to this I was in New Delhi for about 2 years and Chennai for 2 years before that . Do I need PCC for all the 3 cities or PCC from Banaglore will suffice.

I have read different things on different forums and threads. 

Anyone who has successfully cleared the PCC while living in different cities - what is your experience and* what did you do *?

Please advise. 

Thanks


----------



## dinusubba (Mar 13, 2016)

oz.vidhu said:


> Hello Folks
> 
> I have a question- I am currently in Bangalore and been here for the last 2 years. Prior to this I was in New Delhi for about 2 years and Chennai for 2 years before that . Do I need PCC for all the 3 cities or PCC from Banaglore will suffice.
> 
> ...


PCC is not given on city basis. It is for a country. So the guidelines of applying for a PCC is you have to go to the regional passport office in the city where you are currently living. In the PCC application you have to write down all the addresses you have lived in last ten years.
If your passport address is same as current address 95% you get the PCC on the same day or else a police officer will visit your place and update passport office and this might take 2 to 6 weeks depending on city to city.


----------



## dinusubba (Mar 13, 2016)

satsah said:


> I have done my BE from india as a foregin student and now living in UK. I want indian PCC regarding visa purpose. Has anyone applied as a foreigner yet? please share your experience. Thanks


One of my foreigner friend applied to the state home department when he was here in India. But if you are abroad I think you have to go through Indian consulate/VFs at your place. Give them a call they can guide you.


----------



## meetvetri (Oct 13, 2015)

meetvetri said:


> Hi,
> 
> Submitted my India PCC application from Sydney VFS on 6/4/2016. VFS said it normally takes 10 business days and mostly by 4-6 weeks if consulate sends it for verification.
> 
> ...


It is more than 6 weeks since i applied for my PCC here in Sydney VFS. Status remains same. No response from consulate on repeated emails. Any suggestions to expedite my request?


----------



## oz.productguy (May 12, 2016)

meetvetri said:


> It is more than 6 weeks since i applied for my PCC here in Sydney VFS. Status remains same. No response from consulate on repeated emails. Any suggestions to expedite my request?


If you are in Sydney, you may want to try emailing on [email protected] with complete reference details.

I read this on a thread somewhere that it may work ( you get a response). Please ignore if you may have already tried...

Cheers !

All the best !


----------



## meetvetri (Oct 13, 2015)

*Look at this..*

Indian consulate driver Hitender Kumar claims he was unfairly dismissed for blowing whistle

After five years as a chauffeur for the Indian consulate in Sydney, Hitender Kumar started rocking the boat. He alleges passports were issued by the consulate without proper police checks, that he was underpaid and that he was expected to use a consular vehicle e-TAG on an ordinary car.

He also made a workers compensation claim after allegedly injuring his back lifting heavy boxes.

Can't post the link :confused2:


----------



## hitman123 (May 23, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Im still at the ACS stage. But have a question. I was in UAE till my 10th Standard. Then came back to india finished my education and working in India. I got the PCC from Bangalore passport office. Is it required to get PCC from UAE also? 

If i need to get PCC from UAE, how do i get that? Please advise


----------



## saurabh1kr (May 9, 2013)

Hi,
I have a query and below is the situation.

Birth-2012: India
2013-2015: I have lived in Australia on 457
Dec 2015- Till today: In United Kingdom

I have to apply for PCC for India and currently I am in UK. Where do I apply and any idea about timelines.

Saurabh

EOI Submitted:14th April 2016
EOI Invitation: 24th May 2016
Ocupation: Software Developer


----------



## Chaths (Oct 5, 2011)

chetank said:


> Dear Madhu
> it depends on from where the passport is issued and whether your verification has been done. Also whether your residence address in passport is same as of current.
> In my case it took a little longer than month period as my pp was issued from saudi arabia
> 
> chetan


Hi chetan,

Do you know if your PCC was sent to Saudi embassy or to local IPO in India..

I am in a similar situation where we have applied for spouse PCC, as pp was issued abroad and we have given an indian address...


----------



## meetvetri (Oct 13, 2015)

meetvetri said:


> It is more than 6 weeks since i applied for my PCC here in Sydney VFS. Status remains same. No response from consulate on repeated emails. Any suggestions to expedite my request?


It is more than 13 weeks and still my PCC application is pending. According to Sydney consulate, my application is pending with Chennai RPO. Unless otherwise Chennai RPO respond, they cannot issue my PCC certificate.

However Chennai RPO is claiming that response to my application is sent on 23rd June itself.

Is there any way to reach out to Chennai RPO other than the listed number +91 44 2851 3640?

The listed number of Chennai Regional Passport officer 91-44-28518848 is not-functional.

No response to emails sent to rpodotchennaiatmeadotgovdotin&passportdotpgatmeadotgovdotin

Appreciate any suggestions to break this deadlock.


----------



## Nandeesha B Yagatappa (May 13, 2016)

Hi Expert

I need your help on PCC.

As per my passport my present address is from Bangalore and as per my wife’s passport her present address is from different town. When we submitted 189 VISA applications we submitted with my present address (Bangalore). We were married 2 years back. Now we are planning to go for PCC. Is that fine if my wife updates my present address (Bangalore) on her PCC form as she doesn’t have any address proof of Bangalore?

On more question: what are the document I should carry for PCC.

Appreciate your quick response on this

Thank you
Nandeesha


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

Nandeesha B Yagatappa said:


> Hi Expert
> 
> I need your help on PCC.
> 
> ...


For the pcc u will need an address proof.If you don't have the address proof for your wife you will have give the same address as in the passport.You can show some joint account with ur address that should work as address proof.See if u can fish out some address proof.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

Diligence said:


> For the pcc u will need an address proof.If you don't have the address proof for your wife you will have give the same address as in the passport.You can show some joint account with ur address that should work as address proof.See if u can fish out some address proof.
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


Documents you need to carry is passport copy of first page and last page and address proof if showing change of address

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nandeesha B Yagatappa (May 13, 2016)

Diligence said:


> Documents you need to carry is passport copy of first page and last page and address proof if showing change of address
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk



Thank you so much buddy. Tomorrow I am going for PCC. Lets hopes for the best.

Regards
Nandeesha


----------



## vaibhavgoel (Jun 17, 2016)

Hi Members,

I have recently shifted to gurgaon from Noida. I have rent agreement here but its just a month that i started residing here. My aadhar card has address of Noida and i had a gas connection there in my name with the noida address. My permanent address on passport is a different one and i do not live there anymore. Unfortunately i have lost the rent agreement copy of Noida also.

Can you please suggest what is the best option for me to obtain PCC. I work for a private firm.


----------



## ggc7x016 (Sep 2, 2016)

Hi All

This is regarding REUSE of Indian issued PCC which I got done for Canada visa last month.

Does anyone has experience of reusing PCC issued for Canada visa or any other country visa for Australia ??


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

I think PCC letter has country name mentioned on it. So it would be difficult to use it for another country. Its my thinking only.



ggc7x016 said:


> Hi All
> 
> This is regarding REUSE of Indian issued PCC which I got done for Canada visa last month.
> 
> Does anyone has experience of reusing PCC issued for Canada visa or any other country visa for Australia ??


----------



## manngarg (Aug 19, 2016)

shankygenie said:


> Hi Jyotesh,
> 
> I am also in same situation.I have a postpaid bill(AIRTEL) with me but they are not 1 year old,I have postpaid bills from Aug-2015 - till date.
> will it be fine for PCC in bangalore psk.
> ...


Hi Shanky,

Were you issued a PCC with airtel postpaid bill as the address proof?

Thanks


----------



## vkv (Jun 6, 2016)

Hi All,

I am planning to apply for Indian PCC and EOI from Sydney. But just saw in VFS site that to apply for PCC, Passport should be valid for minimum 6 months but mine is getting expired in march 2017 and if I go for passport renewal now then Minimum lead time for renewal is 8 weeks as per VFS Sydney. Is there any way so that I can apply PCC with existing passport validity.
Thanks

PTE(08-Nov-16):- 67,71,67,86
ACS:- 15-Jun-16
EOI:- 189 (65 Points): ready to submit


----------



## Brane (Feb 26, 2016)

Dear Experts,
The Indian PCC of my spouse was applied on 7th Nov,2016 in PSK. She renewed her passport recently. The address verification was also done by police after visiting the residence last saturday on 12th nov,2016 and the police personnel asked her to submit docs in police station. We submitted the docs on sunday 13th Nov,2016.

When I called up the regional passport office Mumbai today, they communicated the status to be as "Pending with local police station".

So how much time does it usually take for the PCC to be delivered at PSK?

Regards,
Brane


----------



## ken1990 (Nov 2, 2016)

Please help!

•	We don’t have partner’s names on each other’s passports, will this be a problem?
•	Presently we are staying at the address which is mentioned in my passport but my husband’s passport has address of his native place where we stay on the weekends. So, can we do PCCs at separate addresses? Me at my address and he at his address? Will this be a problem to claim partner points? Reason being, my husband do not have an address proof for where we are presently staying apart from marriage certificate.
•	We also read that, sometimes passport office does ask for Visa proof, is it true? And in this case what can we provide them as proof?


----------



## loks26 (Jul 28, 2016)

Hi, after going to the local police station for 7th day straight, the officer did some sort of verification today (after taking bribe twice). But he asked me to come tomorrow also with an additional reference letter. I just checked my application status. It shows "PCC application is under review at Regional Passport Office." What does it mean? What should I do next? Is the application still under local police or the verification is complete? Some forums say, this means that I might have to go to RPO as well.

Can someone please help. I really don't want to go again tomorrow and pay more money. I don't have more money because of the ATM issue.


----------



## riteshgarg07 (Jul 18, 2016)

loks26 said:


> Hi, after going to the local police station for 7th day straight, the officer did some sort of verification today (after taking bribe twice). But he asked me to come tomorrow also with an additional reference letter. I just checked my application status. It shows "PCC application is under review at Regional Passport Office." What does it mean? What should I do next? Is the application still under local police or the verification is complete? Some forums say, this means that I might have to go to RPO as well.
> 
> Can someone please help. I really don't want to go again tomorrow and pay more money. I don't have more money because of the ATM issue.




I too have the same status.. Can anybody explain what this status is all about.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riteshgarg07 (Jul 18, 2016)

how much time it took for pcc in india if address was different and police verification was required.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loks26 (Jul 28, 2016)

Better fly to your home town and get it in 1 day. It took me more than 2 weeks to get my verification done. I didn't even wait for the message. My friend told me if you wait for the message, it can take up to a month just for police verification. I still have to go to PSK to pick up my letter


----------



## riteshgarg07 (Jul 18, 2016)

loks26 said:


> Better fly to your home town and get it in 1 day. It took me more than 2 weeks to get my verification done. I didn't even wait for the message. My friend told me if you wait for the message, it can take up to a month just for police verification. I still have to go to PSK to pick up my letter




my police verification is complete and was done last tuesday. Now i am awaiting mesg from psk to collect pcc. How much time it took after police verification.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loks26 (Jul 28, 2016)

My verification got done on thrusday and I got the message on Friday. Today, I picked up th letter from PSK.


----------



## vanpraustralia (Aug 22, 2016)

riteshgarg07 said:


> how much time it took for pcc in india if address was different and police verification was required.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My pcc required police verification - here is the timeline
13-Oct - applied pcc at psk
18-Oct - police verification at home
20-Oct - message received that verification complete and sent to commisioner office
27-Oct - received message to collect letter from psk.

Exactly 2 weeks since i had change in address.


----------



## loks26 (Jul 28, 2016)

Hey vanpraustralia, How did you manage to get the medical done before applying for the visa?


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

loks26 said:


> Hey vanpraustralia, How did you manage to get the medical done before applying for the visa?


After visa payment and before uploading documents the medicals can be done using HAP ID.

Uploading documents is considered as applied for Visa.

Sent by using Tapatalk


----------



## vanpraustralia (Aug 22, 2016)

loks26 said:


> Hey vanpraustralia, How did you manage to get the medical done before applying for the visa?


I has generated hap ids before lodging the visa application. i.e before making the payment.
I used the Manage health declaration link to generate hap ids.. Then completed medicals and then made the payment 

sent from my mobile using tapatalk pls ignore spelling errors/typos


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

Yes, either way...

Sent by using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi All,

I have few queries regarding PCC and medical check-up regarding 189 visa. I do not know much about it, so my questions may be silly, but still asking, but before that some background information: even though I was planning to go to Aus alone initially, and was planning to call my spouse and my child after 1 year or later to Aus depending on if I will be able to earn sufficiently for them there - but since I have a spouse and a child and even though they will be non-migrating in my 189 visa application, but still I will have to get their health check-up done. Now currently I do not have passports for my spouse and my child, but for health check-up, I have heard that for ID proof, passport is needed. So I went to the passport website and gathered few information regarding tatkal scheme for getting Indian passports, but seems like I will have to go with normal scheme due to non-availability of Annexure F. I will apply for the passports of my spouse and my child in Jan-2017 in normal scheme.

Now the questions related to PCC and medical check-up:
1. While seeing the passport website, I also saw that there was a link for PCC application. So is this PCC application in Indian passport website, the same PCC thing which is needed in 189 visa application?
2. If answer to above question is yes, then since I will be applying for the fresh passport for my spouse and my child, can I raise the PCC requests for them too along with their passport application - or - first I will apply for their passport, then after getting their passport, after that I need to apply for their PCC?
3. When I will apply for the passport for my spouse and my child, can I also in parallel apply for my PCC? My passport has validity for the next 5 years.
4. When can we get the medical check-up done - after submitting 189 visa application - or - before submitting the visa application as the medical test results need to be uploaded in the 189 visa application to complete the visa application?

Sorry for the long post. But your help in answering above queries is highly appreciated. I am totally confused as to how to proceed here. Many thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have few queries regarding PCC and medical check-up regarding 189 visa. I do not know much about it, so my questions may be silly, but still asking, but before that some background information: even though I was planning to go to Aus alone initially, and was planning to call my spouse and my child after 1 year or later to Aus depending on if I will be able to earn sufficiently for them there - but since I have a spouse and a child and even though they will be non-migrating in my 189 visa application, but still I will have to get their health check-up done. Now currently I do not have passports for my spouse and my child, but for health check-up, I have heard that for ID proof, passport is needed. So I went to the passport website and gathered few information regarding tatkal scheme for getting Indian passports, but seems like I will have to go with normal scheme due to non-availability of Annexure F. I will apply for the passports of my spouse and my child in Jan-2017 in normal scheme.
> 
> ...



1. yes, it is the same thing which is required for Aus visa
2. for visa application we need a passport to get PCC, so get the passport first and then later on apply for pcc
3. you can apply for pcc even before you apply for passport of family members, their passport has nothing to do with your pcc
4. it is better to do health check after submitting visa application, usually people do visa health check within a week of application submission


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

sultan_azam said:


> 1. yes, it is the same thing which is required for Aus visa
> 2. for visa application we need a passport to get PCC, so get the passport first and then later on apply for pcc
> 3. you can apply for pcc even before you apply for passport of family members, their passport has nothing to do with your pcc
> 4. it is better to do health check after submitting visa application, usually people do visa health check within a week of application submission


So for my family members, first I will have to get their passport and after that only I can apply for their PCC - is it correct?
For submitting visa application, it is not mandatory to upload the medical check-up report - is it correct?
Is it the case that after we submit 189 visa application by paying its fees, then DIBP sents us an email asking us to provide our PCC and medical check-up report? If yes, then how much time DIBP gives to get both these activities completed?

Any information here please. Thanks.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

misecmisc said:


> So for my family members, first I will have to get their passport and after that only I can apply for their PCC - is it correct?
> For submitting visa application, it is not mandatory to upload the medical check-up report - is it correct?
> Is it the case that after we submit 189 visa application by paying its fees, then DIBP sents us an email asking us to provide our PCC and medical check-up report? If yes, then how much time DIBP gives to get both these activities completed?
> 
> Any information here please. Thanks.


1. yes, passport first, pcc later
2. not mandatory at time of submission, but you should do health check after visa application submission
3. yes case officer sends request to provide pcc and medical, but it advisable to do it before they ask, case officer gives 28 days time to respond


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have few queries regarding PCC and medical check-up regarding 189 visa. I do not know much about it, so my questions may be silly, but still asking, but before that some background information: even though I was planning to go to Aus alone initially, and was planning to call my spouse and my child after 1 year or later to Aus depending on if I will be able to earn sufficiently for them there - but since I have a spouse and a child and even though they will be non-migrating in my 189 visa application, but still I will have to get their health check-up done. Now currently I do not have passports for my spouse and my child, but for health check-up, I have heard that for ID proof, passport is needed. So I went to the passport website and gathered few information regarding tatkal scheme for getting Indian passports, but seems like I will have to go with normal scheme due to non-availability of Annexure F. I will apply for the passports of my spouse and my child in Jan-2017 in normal scheme.
> 
> ...


i am being curious, not compulsory to reply if you dont feel like

why arent you involving spouse and child as migrating partners in your visa application ?? getting a visa for them at later stage will incur huge cost and money at later stage as compared to including them in your PR application, they will also easily get PR along with you.

secondly the overall cost and time will be much lesser. just my thought


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

sultan_azam said:


> i am being curious, not compulsory to reply if you dont feel like
> 
> why arent you involving spouse and child as migrating partners in your visa application ?? getting a visa for them at later stage will incur huge cost and money at later stage as compared to including them in your PR application, they will also easily get PR along with you.
> 
> secondly the overall cost and time will be much lesser. just my thought


In my current EOI, I have the attached information regarding family members. I think in EOI, there is no other section for family-members - is it correct?
The reason I am planning to go alone is that currently I do not have passport for my spouse and my child and I do not want that my EOI invite gets expired because of me not able to give information regarding their passports.

If I will want my spouse and my child to get their visa processed along with my 189 application, will I need to give the passport information for my spouse and my child, when I will submit my 189 visa application?

There is one more thing here - my wife has studied in Hindi medium, so she does not satisfy Functional English requirement and I would not want her to give English test. There is some extra amount which we need to pay if we cannot provide evidence for spouse for Functional English in 189 visa application - is this correct?

Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

misecmisc said:


> In my current EOI, I have the attached information regarding family members. I think in EOI, there is no other section for family-members - is it correct?
> The reason I am planning to go alone is that currently I do not have passport for my spouse and my child and I do not want that my EOI invite gets expired because of me not able to give information regarding their passports.
> 
> If I will want my spouse and my child to get their visa processed along with my 189 application, will I need to give the passport information for my spouse and my child, when I will submit my 189 visa application?
> ...


ok, understood


will you not be asked to pay some extra amount(for english) later when you apply for spouse visa ???


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

misecmisc said:


> In my current EOI, I have the attached information regarding family members. I think in EOI, there is no other section for family-members - is it correct?
> The reason I am planning to go alone is that currently I do not have passport for my spouse and my child and I do not want that my EOI invite gets expired because of me not able to give information regarding their passports.
> 
> If I will want my spouse and my child to get their visa processed along with my 189 application, will I need to give the passport information for my spouse and my child, when I will submit my 189 visa application?
> ...


Even if you are bringing her later, she will have to prove her functional English.

Since you already know about PTE, just trying to help you that do you really think she will find difficult to take PTE 30 which is overall?

It's overall 30, not individual modules.



Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

dreamliner said:


> Even if you are bringing her later, she will have to prove her functional English.
> 
> Since you already know about PTE, just trying to help you that do you really think she will find difficult to take PTE 30 which is overall?
> 
> ...


I do not want to underestimate my wife. But practical ground reality, which seems to me, is that she will not be able to get overall 30 even in PTE.

So if I am not able to give evidence for my wife for Functional English, then I would need to pay extra amount which is referred to as second installment in this link Fees and charges for visas and attached screenshot from this link - is this correct? Can you please confirm it?

So using the above consideration, if I include my wife and my child in my 189 visa application, will the total cost be 3600+1800+900+4885 = 11185 AUD - is it correct? Please confirm. Thanks.


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

The AUD you mentioned is correct to be paid now if your spouse cannot prove her functional English.

But how will you manage later? I just wanted to remind you whether you know or not you will be forced to pay much higher amount with long process time.

You can decide as per your convenience.

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

Edit: if you able to provide spouse functional English proof then second installment is not required.

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

dreamliner said:


> The AUD you mentioned is correct to be paid now if your spouse cannot prove her functional English.
> 
> But how will you manage later? I just wanted to remind you whether you know or not you will be forced to pay much higher amount with long process time.
> 
> ...


So if I am understanding it correctly, then - if currently I can add my wife and my child in my 189 visa application as dependents, then it will cost less. But later say after 1 year, if I will apply for visa for my family, then I will have to apply this Partner (Provisional) visa (subclass 309) and Partner (Migrant) visa (subclass 100) visa Partner (Provisional) visa (subclass 309) and Partner (Migrant) visa (subclass 100) and the charges will be as shown in attached screenshot as given in link Fees and charges for visas ? Is this correct?

The charges seem to be very high in this 309-100 visa for partner and adding the additional second installment will be too much expensive.

Regarding the time, which would be taken for processing of this 309-100 visa for my wife and my child - will the time taken for this 309-100 visa processing will be long? Please confirm. Thanks.


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

Thus thread is going off topic.

In simple, the cost is one thing which may change and second is process time. 

If you already decided migrate I would personally advise you to get visa for spouse and child also somehow. You will remember this post in future for the reason why I advised you.

Good luck.



Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

dreamliner said:


> Thus thread is going off topic.
> 
> In simple, the cost is one thing which may change and second is process time.
> 
> ...


Just one more query, in the attached screenshot of my current 189 EOI application, do I need to change something in my current 189 EOI application, if in case I plan to include my wife and my child in my 189 visa application? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

Assuming you have one child, you have already included them in the screenshot if EOI. 

Their full details will only be furnished in visa application in immiaccount.

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## Adi08 (Dec 12, 2016)

Hi,

I have received my EOI and want to get Police verification certificate from India. I have lived outside India for close to 3 years now and address in passport is my permanent address where i was born (outside Bangalore). i lived in Bangalore for my studies and job before I left India to live in Singapore.

Should I submit my permanent address as my last Indian address in VFS form? I am worried that if I submit my Bangalore address as my last address, I may not have any documents to prove it and it was almost 3 years ago. My parents still live my permanent address and I have my voter's ID, and driving license to match the permanent address

Please let me know how should I proceed.


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

If current address is same in passport then produce same one. No need to mention other address.

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## Adi08 (Dec 12, 2016)

Thanks Dreamliner. My current address is in Australia. Did you mean my permanent address?


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

Assuming your address in passports (old and renewed) has not changed, you have no worries. 

If any of your old passport have different address then it may trigger police verification.

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## rahul.synergys (Dec 5, 2016)

Hi expats, I am the applicant for 189 visa and I am NOT taking any points for my spouse. So in this case, is Police Clearance Certificate (PCC) required for my spouse as well? If yes then, we had also lived in UK for more than two years. So do I need PCC for my wife for both India as well as for UK? Kindly advise. Thank you.


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

Yes, PCC needed for spouse also even if you are not obtaining points.

For your case PCC needed from UK as well as you lived there for more than 12 months.

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## rahul.synergys (Dec 5, 2016)

dreamliner said:


> Yes, PCC needed for spouse also even if you are not obtaining points.
> 
> For your case PCC needed from UK as well as you lived there for more than 12 months.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot Dreamliner, for your reply.

Cheers.


----------



## anuapply (Aug 21, 2016)

Team a quick question, 
I am planning to get Medical and Indian PCC done next week. 
If I do Indian PCC first, will they keep the passport with them? The reason I am asking this is because passport is required for doing medical, so if they hold on to passport then my medical examination will be pushed back ?


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

anuapply said:


> Team a quick question,
> I am planning to get Medical and Indian PCC done next week.
> If I do Indian PCC first, will they keep the passport with them? The reason I am asking this is because passport is required for doing medical, so if they hold on to passport then my medical examination will be pushed back ?


NO need to surrender passport for PCC.

PCC is on the spot which the details will be furnished in the passport along with printout.


Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

anuapply said:


> Team a quick question,
> I am planning to get Medical and Indian PCC done next week.
> If I do Indian PCC first, will they keep the passport with them? The reason I am asking this is because passport is required for doing medical, so if they hold on to passport then my medical examination will be pushed back ?


they wont keep passport with them


----------



## anuapply (Aug 21, 2016)

Dear Dreamliner and Sultan Azam, 
Thank you for your help.


----------



## Rohit R (May 24, 2014)

*[email protected] PSK*

Hello friends,
I went to Chandigarh PSK last week for my wife’s PCC and here is my experience.
Our case is quite complex as me and my spouse are not living in the same city at the moment due to pregnancy. She is currently living in my hometown i.e. Chandigarh. So I decided (with the help of forum friends) to go for her PCC from Chandigarh PSK and Gurgaon PSK for myself. 

It was a first morning slot and we reached there well in time. I was allowed to accompany my wife inside PSK. I reached at token counter and guy at this counter checked the documents and straightly said that I would need to reissue her passport as spouse name is not added and address has not been updated with current address. I told him that I have already applied the visa and it will be difficult for me if we reissue her passport. He asked me to go to another counter to discuss the situation. Now this guy at next counter said the same thing that we would need to reissue her passport. I told him my situation that it won’t be good for me as I have already lodged the visa application with this passport number. He guided me towards the room of Head of the department and fate of PCC was completely dependent on his approval. There was a long queue so I had to wait for 10-15 minutes to meet him. He checked the current address proof (joint account pass-book in my case) and my passport (he checked whether my wife’s name is there on my passport or not).Luckily, my passport was renewed recently and it is updated with spouse name. After checking all this, he accepted our application.

Token generated for my case at token counter and I was directed towards counter A where he checked all the documents (original and photocopies) which is followed by counter B where he checked whether entered details are correct or not and finally counter C where he just checked the application on his computer and asked us to go to counter D to make an entry. Lady sitting at counter D gave us an acknowledgement slip and asked us to come again to collect the PCC whenever we get a message from passport office. Police verification is required in our case and once it is done we can collect the same from passport office. This whole process took around 1 and half hour.

Now we are waiting for police verification and I will update once it is done. :fingerscrossed:

In the meanwhile, I will apply for my PCC at Gurgaon PSK and share my experience for Gurgaon PSK soon.
Hope it was helpful and give a clear picture to guys who are looking to go for PCC in near future. 

Thanks


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Rohit R said:


> Hello friends,
> I went to Chandigarh PSK last week for my wife’s PCC and here is my experience.
> Our case is quite complex as me and my spouse are not living in the same city at the moment due to pregnancy. She is currently living in my hometown i.e. Chandigarh. So I decided (with the help of forum friends) to go for her PCC from Chandigarh PSK and Gurgaon PSK for myself.
> 
> ...


Thank God, they accepted your request to give pcc

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rohit R (May 24, 2014)

Seriously Sultan !! i was really worried and afraid that they won't accept my wife's application. Thank God they accepted it. Hope everything goes well !! 



sultan_azam said:


> Thank God, they accepted your request to give pcc
> 
> Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Rohit R said:


> Seriously Sultan !! i was really worried and afraid that they won't accept my wife's application. Thank God they accepted it. Hope everything goes well !!


Ameen


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Rohit R said:


> Seriously Sultan !! i was really worried and afraid that they won't accept my wife's application. Thank God they accepted it. Hope everything goes well !!


This is exactly what I highlighted here --> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/1192121-india-pcc-alert-rule-change.html

Now since you are going to apply in Gurgaon PCC and since you *have* spouse name and they dont make an issue about different address, PCC will be issued on the spot for you  Just my guess, because this is exactly what happened with my wife. She had my name in passport and we had to convince APO for different address and the PCC was issued then and there, without Police Verification

Good Luck mate


----------



## Rohit R (May 24, 2014)

Thanks fugitive !! I really hope there won't be much trouble for me at Gurgaon PSK as my passport is updated with all required details. :fingerscrossed:





fugitive_4u said:


> This is exactly what I highlighted here --> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/1192121-india-pcc-alert-rule-change.html
> 
> Now since you are going to apply in Gurgaon PCC and since you *have* spouse name and they dont make an issue about different address, PCC will be issued on the spot for you  Just my guess, because this is exactly what happened with my wife. She had my name in passport and we had to convince APO for different address and the PCC was issued then and there, without Police Verification
> 
> Good Luck mate


----------



## Poooy (Sep 2, 2014)

Does the PCC letter mention our address or does it just mention INDIA ?

The reason I'm asking this is because I have permanent address on my passport and when I checked with one of the agents next to the psk they mentioned that it would be better to provide the permanent address instead of present address(will get letter on the spot and no verification and updation hassles). My wife also has permanent address on her passport(different to mine,but has my name for spouse) but dont have any docs proving current address proof(got a letter from company for present address,but seems like that wont be accepted because it is a private ltd company).

So was wondering if we should proceed with the permanent address pcc as ideally later on in form 80 etc i would like to have the present address mentioned for current address(also shows we have the same address).If there is no mention of the address in PCC i could proceed with the permanent address pcc.

Could you guys please share your thoughts...


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Poooy said:


> Does the PCC letter mention our address or does it just mention INDIA ?
> 
> The reason I'm asking this is because I have permanent address on my passport and when I checked with one of the agents next to the psk they mentioned that it would be better to provide the permanent address instead of present address(will get letter on the spot and no verification and updation hassles). My wife also has permanent address on her passport(different to mine,but has my name for spouse) but dont have any docs proving current address proof(got a letter from company for present address,but seems like that wont be accepted because it is a private ltd company).
> 
> ...



Indian PCC doesnt have address mentioned in it

i will not advise what is suggested by agents you met near PSK


----------



## Poooy (Sep 2, 2014)

sultan_azam said:


> Indian PCC doesnt have address mentioned in it
> 
> I will not advise what is suggested by agents you met near PSK


Thanks for the quick reply..


I would also prefer to provide the present address but 1 main problem im facing is getting an acceptable present address proof for my wife(and the reason i checked with the agents), also in one of the other threads on the new rule changes for pcc it seems that it would require passport updation(which i would really like to avoid), if i give a different address...My permanent address is relatively close to my present address and every weekend we stay there(3nights in a week), so that is the reason i was looking at this option..

So you suggest i get a new rental agreement with my wifes name also added(seems to be the only option remaining to get a present address proof) and then proceed with the pcc in the new address?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Poooy said:


> Thanks for the quick reply..
> 
> 
> I would also prefer to provide the present address but 1 main problem im facing is getting an acceptable present address proof for my wife(and the reason i checked with the agents), also in one of the other threads on the new rule changes for pcc it seems that it would require passport updation(which i would really like to avoid), if i give a different address...My permanent address is relatively close to my present address and every weekend we stay there(3nights in a week), so that is the reason i was looking at this option..
> ...


open an account in a nationalised bank( online), visit bank, collect passbook do some transactions for a week or so, use that document as address proof

in my case i did same, my address proof was just a day old

opened bank account in the largest public sector bank in our country

all the best


----------



## Poooy (Sep 2, 2014)

sultan_azam said:


> open an account in a nationalised bank( online), visit bank, collect passbook do some transactions for a week or so, use that document as address proof
> 
> in my case i did same, my address proof was just a day old
> 
> ...


So no address proof required to open this account ??


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Poooy said:


> So no address proof required to open this account ??


i have full faith you know how to open a bank account and what documents are required


----------



## Poooy (Sep 2, 2014)

Okay, so i assume that we can provide permanent address proof to open account and have a local address updated without any proofs..im sorry im an idiot,hopefully i'll have some sense in the morning, Thanks again Sultan!


----------



## jaltoaus (Jan 4, 2017)

Hello, I am an upcoming applicant in 189.

I work in City A for last 5.5 years but do not have any address proof as I never needed it, till now.
My permanent address is of city B. For that I have all the address proofs including my passport.

It is ok if i provide PCC for city B? But employment docs will be mentioned with the company name and address which is in city 'A' (where I work/live). Will that be an issue?

Please guide me


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jul 15, 2014)

jaltoaus said:


> Hello, I am an upcoming applicant in 189.
> 
> I work in City A for last 5.5 years but do not have any address proof as I never needed it, till now.
> My permanent address is of city B. For that I have all the address proofs including my passport.
> ...


Your police verification will always happen for the address you have in passport. As for Indian PCC, it doesn't have any address on it. If you are asking about passport address being different than the employment address, I don't believe it should be an issue.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jul 15, 2014)

Poooy said:


> Okay, so i assume that we can provide permanent address proof to open account and have a local address updated without any proofs..im sorry im an idiot,hopefully i'll have some sense in the morning, Thanks again Sultan!


I believe as per KYC rules, whenever you update any personal or address details, you have to submit supporting proof. If there is a way to get away with it, especially in nationalised banks, I would be surprised.


----------



## jaltoaus (Jan 4, 2017)

Jack.Sparrow said:


> Your police verification will always happen for the address you have in passport. As for Indian PCC, it doesn't have any address on it. If you are asking about passport address being different than the employment address, I don't believe it should be an issue.


 Thank you very much Jack!

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rohit R (May 24, 2014)

I went to Gurgaon PSK today and sadly they did not accept rent agreement as current address proof because it is a notarized one. I didn't know it. They said they need a registered rent agreement. 

I have a gas connection on my name but the address on original gas connection bill is my previous rented apartment. I have to get the new gas connection bill with updated address. Hope it works. Otherwise, i would need to open a fresh bank account on my current address.

One question : Can i update the address of my existing bank account to current one and show it as a proof ? Will it work ?


----------



## Poooy (Sep 2, 2014)

sultan_azam said:


> open an account in a nationalised bank( online), visit bank, collect passbook do some transactions for a week or so, use that document as address proof
> 
> in my case i did same, my address proof was just a day old
> 
> ...


This did not work for me..they are adamant they need present address proof..So back to square one...

Would it be a problem if i take pcc mentioning the permanent address and then in the form 80 address question, i mention the current address as there is no address mentioned in the pcc? Anyone with similar experiences or suggestions..please help!


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Rohit R said:


> I went to Gurgaon PSK today and sadly they did not accept rent agreement as current address proof because it is a notarized one. I didn't know it. They said they need a registered rent agreement.
> 
> I have a gas connection on my name but the address on original gas connection bill is my previous rented apartment. I have to get the new gas connection bill with updated address. Hope it works. Otherwise, i would need to open a fresh bank account on my current address.
> 
> One question : *Can i update the address of my existing bank account to current one and show it as a proof ? Will it work ?*


yes that will work... i hope that bank a/c is in the list mentioned in psk website

https://portal2.passportindia.gov.in/AppOnlineProject/pdf/Circular_Add_Proof.pdf


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Poooy said:


> This did not work for me..they are adamant they need present address proof..So back to square one...
> 
> Would it be a problem if i take pcc mentioning the permanent address and then in the form 80 address question, i mention the current address as there is no address mentioned in the pcc? Anyone with similar experiences or suggestions..please help!


no offense but you also seem to be adamant on doing pcc with your permanent address, however you stay at some other place, in case police verification is initiated, police will give adverse information if they find this discrepancy.

rest i have told how to develop an address proof for your current place of stay and getting a pcc after that

finally it is upto you what you wanna do


----------



## Poooy (Sep 2, 2014)

sultan_azam said:


> no offense but you also seem to be adamant on doing pcc with your permanent address, however you stay at some other place, in case police verification is initiated, police will give adverse information if they find this discrepancy.
> 
> rest i have told how to develop an address proof for your current place of stay and getting a pcc after that
> 
> finally it is upto you what you wanna do


Ha!No offense taken at all!Also thankyou for replying despite the repeatedqs.

Anyways, had asked the owner to get a new rental agreement,said he'll courier it to me and then will go back to the bank to get the passbook..While impatiently waiting was thinking of other ways to get things done and hence asked the q again.

Will update once something happens, thanks again


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Poooy said:


> Ha!No offense taken at all!Also thankyou for replying despite the repeatedqs.
> 
> Anyways, had asked the owner to get a new rental agreement,said he'll courier it to me and then will go back to the bank to get the passbook..While impatiently waiting was thinking of other ways to get things done and hence asked the q again.
> 
> Will update once something happens, thanks again


ok great.. all the best

meanwhile with this rental agreement you can open a bank a/c in nationalised bank and use that also as address proof.. 

all the best


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> no offense but you also seem to be adamant on doing pcc with your permanent address, however you stay at some other place, in case police verification is initiated, police will give adverse information if they find this discrepancy.
> 
> rest i have told how to develop an address proof for your current place of stay and getting a pcc after that
> 
> finally it is upto you what you wanna do


Totally agree with Sultan. Get your address proofs in order and proceed. Dont mess up trying to save some time. Rest is up to you..!!


----------



## watchsachin (Dec 24, 2016)

*Query regarding PCC*

Hi, I have a query. I am wondering if someone can help. I have 65 points and i am submitting my EOI today. Ideally i should get a invitation in next 1-2 months.I have also applied 457 work visa (employer TCS), should be getting my 457 visa within a month (by Feb).I am scheduled to travel to australia by end of Feb or March from 457 visa. I have done medicals for my 457, so i can use the same for 189 visa also, i mentioned while lodging medicals that in future i will apply for residency (options comes up when you do apply for medicals, so you dont need to do it again). Should i get the Police clearance also done in here in India now. The entry date is based on PCC or medicals whichever is later (AFAIK). Is it true? And does the entry date on 189 PR visa matter when i am already in Australia. Should i get the PCC done now or wait for the invite?Any help will be appreciated?


----------



## gaddam1 (Jan 26, 2017)

Hello Mate,

Would need a favour here.
I am from INDIA and I am in SA since last 1 year on 457 and planning to do my PR on my own.
I am done with PTE and in process of applying ACS.
Now, could you please help with getting PCC .
Where to apply ? (Provide me the exact link)
for whom and all i need to get PCC ? (me & my wife both ?)
From whom i need to get PCC ? (India & AUS police both ?)
Do i need to take medicals again as i have gone through during my 457 Visa processing ?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

gaddam1 said:


> Hello Mate,
> 
> Would need a favour here.
> I am from INDIA and I am in SA since last 1 year on 457 and planning to do my PR on my own.
> ...


your medicals may have expired by now as it is valid for an year, you may have to redo medicals, depends on CO

for Indian PCC while in Australia - i have heard people doing via vfs global


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

watchsachin said:


> Hi, I have a query. I am wondering if someone can help. I have 65 points and i am submitting my EOI today. Ideally i should get a invitation in next 1-2 months.I have also applied 457 work visa (employer TCS), should be getting my 457 visa within a month (by Feb).I am scheduled to travel to australia by end of Feb or March from 457 visa. I have done medicals for my 457, so i can use the same for 189 visa also, i mentioned while lodging medicals that in future i will apply for residency (options comes up when you do apply for medicals, so you dont need to do it again). Should i get the Police clearance also done in here in India now. The entry date is based on PCC or medicals whichever is later (AFAIK). Is it true? And does the entry date on 189 PR visa matter when i am already in Australia. Should i get the PCC done now or wait for the invite?Any help will be appreciated?


yes IED is dependent on pcc/medicals

but if you are onshore then there is no such thing as IED


----------



## gaddam1 (Jan 26, 2017)

Thanks a lot Sultan for your inputs.

BTW, Would you mid sharing your number to get back to you in case of any assistance during PR processing.

Thanks for your help in advance!


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

gaddam1 said:


> Thanks a lot Sultan for your inputs.
> 
> BTW, Would you mid sharing your number to get back to you in case of any assistance during PR processing.
> 
> Thanks for your help in advance!


Sent you my whatsapp number in PM

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## gaddam1 (Jan 26, 2017)

Thanks a lot mate.

Shall get in touch with you in Whats App.

Many thanks again 

Besides, could you please confirm your feasible timings to call you when required.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

gaddam1 said:


> Thanks a lot mate.
> 
> Shall get in touch with you in Whats App.
> 
> ...


I am most comfortable in texting but if something is urgent then you can call me 24x7 provided I am awake

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## muthu329024 (Dec 20, 2016)

On 23rd Jan 2017 i went to Bangalore passport office to get PCC to travel for Australia. My passport is issued from Chennai. Current address and the address mentioned in passport is different. 
They need to do police verification to my current local address. I have submitted 1 year bank stmt along with passbook photcopy of my local address and internet bill. 

Any idea how long it will take to get my PCC ?? They have mentioned PCC is granted on basics of police report.

__________________
ANZSCO Code: 262113 (System Administrator)
PTE: 65+ (10 points) 
ACS positive for 6+ years exp on 07/Dec/2016
190 SA EOI Lodged (70 pts): 08/Dec/2016
190 NSW EOI Lodged (70 pts): 14/Dec/2016
SA SS applied: 08/Dec/2016
NSW SS invitation&Applied: 13/Jan/2017
SA Approval to apply for Visa: 20/Jan/2017
NSW Approval to apply for Visa:
VISA Lodged:


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

muthu329024 said:


> On 23rd Jan 2017 i went to Bangalore passport office to get PCC to travel for Australia. My passport is issued from Chennai. Current address and the address mentioned in passport is different.
> They need to do police verification to my current local address. I have submitted 1 year bank stmt along with passbook photcopy of my local address and internet bill.
> 
> Any idea how long it will take to get my PCC ?? They have mentioned PCC is granted on basics of police report.
> ...


you mean PCC is granted on POST POLICE VERIFICATION basis, isnt it ?

file will flow from PSK to SP Office to Local Police Station, they may call you up there or visit you address, verify as they wish and sent the report back to PSK via the channel mentioned. this whole process could take a week or a month depending on the process flow and members involved


----------



## muthu329024 (Dec 20, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> you mean PCC is granted on POST POLICE VERIFICATION basis, isnt it ?
> 
> file will flow from PSK to SP Office to Local Police Station, they may call you up there or visit you address, verify as they wish and sent the report back to PSK via the channel mentioned. this whole process could take a week or a month depending on the process flow and members involved


Thanks...Saturday I have given my doc to local police station.. Not sure how long it will take to reach back to passport office :fingerscrossed:

__________________
ANZSCO Code: 262113 (System Administrator)
PTE: 65+ (10 points) 
ACS positive for 6+ years exp on 07/Dec/2016
190 SA EOI Lodged (70 pts): 08/Dec/2016
190 NSW EOI Lodged (70 pts): 14/Dec/2016
SA SS applied: 08/Dec/2016
NSW SS invitation&Applied: 13/Jan/2017
SA Approval to apply for Visa: 20/Jan/2017
NSW Approval to apply for Visa:
VISA Lodged:


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

muthu329024 said:


> Thanks...Saturday I have given my doc to local police station.. Not sure how long it will take to reach back to passport office :fingerscrossed:
> 
> __________________
> ANZSCO Code: 262113 (System Administrator)
> ...


How was the interaction at local police station?? 

If it was all ok then you should receive an sms from psk in this week

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## muthu329024 (Dec 20, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> How was the interaction at local police station??
> 
> If it was all ok then you should receive an sms from psk in this week
> 
> Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


Yes it went fine.


----------



## dink2s (Aug 20, 2016)

why do they need permanent address in PCC application form? 

I have bangalore address on my passport and my permanent address is in delhi? police verification will be done only in bangalore or both in delhi and bangalore?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

dink2s said:


> why do they need permanent address in PCC application form?
> 
> I have bangalore address on my passport and my permanent address is in delhi? police verification will be done only in bangalore or both in delhi and bangalore?


It will be done only at your current address.


----------



## dink2s (Aug 20, 2016)

fugitive_4u said:


> It will be done only at your current address.


Thanks...big relief....

A question in PCC application form goes like this:

"Is your permanent address same as present address?"
My parents house is in delhi but I have not lived there for years now. So, can I enter that address here..If I do so, will they do PV there?


----------



## dink2s (Aug 20, 2016)

muthu329024 said:


> On 23rd Jan 2017 i went to Bangalore passport office to get PCC to travel for Australia. My passport is issued from Chennai. Current address and the address mentioned in passport is different.
> They need to do police verification to my current local address. I have submitted 1 year bank stmt along with passbook photcopy of my local address and internet bill.
> 
> Any idea how long it will take to get my PCC ?? They have mentioned PCC is granted on basics of police report.
> ...



I am also planning to take 1 yr bank statement and photo passbook and internet bill...Is current month internet bill enough for them???


----------



## Poooy (Sep 2, 2014)

sultan_azam said:


> ok great.. all the best
> 
> meanwhile with this rental agreement you can open a bank a/c in nationalised bank and use that also as address proof..
> 
> all the best


Hey, So got the bank passbook for the wife and booked the next available appointment and walked in to the PSK-Me(passport has different address and no spouse name-employer letter as proof) Wife(passport has different address, has spouse name and Bank passbook as proof).They called us in 10 mins before the appointment time and asked me to provide marriage certificate also along with the other docs,payed sms fee and moved on to the next counter and then the next counter and voila they issued the PCC then and there-No questions asked,no verification for different address-Donno what happened there,maybe its because eventhough we have different address it all comes under the same RPO??Anyways, cant be happier now-thought it would take another 2 weeks time..

Special thanks to Sultan!!!otherwise i would have probably gone down the permanent address route


----------



## Poooy (Sep 2, 2014)

dink2s said:


> I am also planning to take 1 yr bank statement and photo passbook and internet bill...Is current month internet bill enough for them???


Just the photo passbook should be enough..And current month bill also should do..


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Poooy said:


> Hey, So got the bank passbook for the wife and booked the next available appointment and walked in to the PSK-Me(passport has different address and no spouse name-employer letter as proof) Wife(passport has different address, has spouse name and Bank passbook as proof).They called us in 10 mins before the appointment time and asked me to provide marriage certificate also along with the other docs,payed sms fee and moved on to the next counter and then the next counter and voila they issued the PCC then and there-No questions asked,no verification for different address-Donno what happened there,maybe its because eventhough we have different address it all comes under the same RPO??Anyways, cant be happier now-thought it would take another 2 weeks time..
> 
> Special thanks to Sultan!!!otherwise i would have probably gone down the permanent address route


marvellous..... m amazed it worked for you...

good luck for next step


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

I am going to apply for my parent's passport. As their name will be mentioned on each other passport so do they required marriage registration certificate or any other kind of proof like Adhaar card or any other ID will work ? Any idea ? Someone spied for their parent's passport and gone through this process ?


----------



## dink2s (Aug 20, 2016)

harinderjitf5 said:


> I am going to apply for my parent's passport. As their name will be mentioned on each other passport so do they required marriage registration certificate or any other kind of proof like Adhaar card or any other ID will work ? Any idea ? Someone spied for their parent's passport and gone through this process ?


My parents made their passports...their names are mentioned on each other's passport however they did not submit the marriage certificate as they don't have it..not sure what they submitted as proof...you can ask some agent what docs will be required to get their names mentioned on each other's passport...


----------



## dink2s (Aug 20, 2016)

I would like to share my experience for PCC at the PSK bangalore bellandur for the benefit of others...

In my passport I had bangalore address but different from the current one and had spouse name updated.

In my wife's passport she has the current address as she renewed her passport two months ago, she also had the spouse name updated.

We took the appointment and reached at the first counter to take token, for my wife the lady at the counter asked valid passport xerox (along with original), reason letter for PCC (invite letter), and they asked to fill one page PCC request form which the xerox guy had available which we filled and attached.

For me, as I did not have current address on passport, in addition to the above docs they also asked the address proof for which i provided photo passbook of sbi and 3 gas cylinder receipts xerox (one for current month) along with originals. I also had 1 year bank statement, internet bill, however the lady preferred to take the gas receipts. 

Same docs shown at counter A, B. At counter C they asked us to wait for some time and issued PCC for both of us.

I was expecting a police verification for myself as my current address and passport address are different but that did not happen and they gave PCC same day itself. 
It was overall a good hassle free experience...


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

OK thanks.


dink2s said:


> My parents made their passports...their names are mentioned on each other's passport however they did not submit the marriage certificate as they don't have it..not sure what they submitted as proof...you can ask some agent what docs will be required to get their names mentioned on each other's passport...


----------



## watchsachin (Dec 24, 2016)

Hi There,

How to get a PCC for australia being in india. I was there for around 3 years, but currently i am in india. VFS india told that they dont deal with it. And AFP i guess works if you are in asutralia.


----------



## Rajnath27 (Dec 19, 2015)

*My PCC Experience*

I would like to share my experience for PCC at the PSK Hyderabad Begumpet for the benefit of others...

I booked a Slot for Myself and Spouse on 28th Feb 2017. Appointment Date: 03rd March 2:00 PM. Submitted Photo Copies of Passport, Driving License, Voter ID and PAN Card. 

Moved through all the A, B and C counters. After the Docs verification process at the Final Counter C, within a few minutes we got SMS saying that Police Verification is initiated with the Name and Contact details of the Verification Officer. 

At the "Exit counter" we were told that despite our Permanent and Current Residential address remaining the same, as per the process rules, a Verification Officer would arrive at our House and check the details. 

True to this, in fact an Officer called us and arrived at our House Promptly on 4th March 11:00 AM , took our details and also took 2 witness signatures from our neighborhood and our Thumb impressions and Signatures on the Application papers which he got. I got to know that after this due process, I would again get an SMS and would need to visit the same PSK at Begumpet at a subsequent date (sometime next week) along with my Passport and Application receipt and then only would have to collect both our PCCs. 

regards,
Raj


----------



## 22ji (Jan 5, 2017)

Rajnath27 said:


> I would like to share my experience for PCC at the PSK Hyderabad Begumpet for the benefit of others...
> 
> I booked a Slot for Myself and Spouse on 28th Feb 2017. Appointment Date: 03rd March 2:00 PM. Submitted Photo Copies of Passport, Driving License, Voter ID and PAN Card.
> 
> ...


Hi Rajnath

In how many days have you received PCC after physical verification.


----------



## Rajnath27 (Dec 19, 2015)

I got the PCC cleared message the next Monday over the weekend. We went to passport office and collected our respective Stamped copies on our passports


----------



## abhishekv (Oct 6, 2016)

Rajnath27 said:


> I got the PCC cleared message the next Monday over the weekend. We went to passport office and collected our respective Stamped copies on our passports


Hi Rajnath27,

Can you let me know if you had to book an appointment again with Passport office to get your passports stamped or did you walk in?

Thanks.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

abhishekv said:


> Hi Rajnath27,
> 
> Can you let me know if you had to book an appointment again with Passport office to get your passports stamped or did you walk in?
> 
> Thanks.


if you have received the sms to collect pcc then just walk in PSK by showing that sms and get pcc letter and stamping in the passport


----------



## abhishekv (Oct 6, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> if you have received the sms to collect pcc then just walk in PSK by showing that sms and get pcc letter and stamping in the passport


Ok thanks

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajnath27 (Dec 19, 2015)

sultan_azam said:


> if you have received the sms to collect pcc then just walk in PSK by showing that sms and get pcc letter and stamping in the passport


Yeah! Exactly this is what I did to get my PCC. 

*Please bear in Mind*: If you have applied for your Spouse PCC as well, it's not sufficient that you alone go and gather both your PCCs. Both should be present in Person. PSK strictly doesn't encourage granting your Spouse PCC if you go on Behalf of her. 

regards,
Raj


----------



## himanshu.sharma (Mar 25, 2017)

Hi Expats,

I have a query related to my PCC. I have already been invited for Visa but currently I am in US. Can you please let me know if I can apply PCC from US. What is the process of applying this and what would be documents required for this? I am also claiming partner points, so do I need to apply for her PCC as well (She is also with me in US).

Also do I need to get my medicals done in US and how can I get that done.

Would appreciate any kind of help. Thanks


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

himanshu.sharma said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> I have a query related to my PCC. I have already been invited for Visa but currently I am in US. Can you please let me know if I can apply PCC from US. What is the process of applying this and what would be documents required for this? I am also claiming partner points, so do I need to apply for her PCC as well (She is also with me in US).
> 
> ...


i think for Indian PCC, you will have to do it from Indian Embassy in USA

for medicals you need HAP ID and do medicals at any panel physician mentioned in the link in USA https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Help/Location/usa


----------



## himanshu.sharma (Mar 25, 2017)

Hi Sultan,

Thanks for your reply. Could you please provide exact details about getting PCC done through Embassy like what documents would be needed etc? Do I need to get PCC done for my spouse as well as I am claiming here points as well?


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

himanshu.sharma said:


> Hi Sultan,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. Could you please provide exact details about getting PCC done through Embassy like what documents would be needed etc? Do I need to get PCC done for my spouse as well as I am claiming here points as well?


Book PCC here
How to Apply for Passport | Steps for applying Passport Application
Documents list
Document Required for PPC Issuance | Passport Seva PPC Issuance
Yes. PCC is needed for everyone who will go with you.


----------



## sreeneshkamath (Mar 17, 2017)

dink2s said:


> I would like to share my experience for PCC at the PSK bangalore bellandur for the benefit of others...
> 
> In my passport I had bangalore address but different from the current one and had spouse name updated.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the note. i am planning to do PCC at the same location as it is right outside my office in Bellandur.


----------



## Ryanmic (Jul 30, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Can someone please help how to get the Police Clearance Certificate from Indian Embassy, currently I am residing in Singapore.

I approached BLS they asking for a reference letter.How to get that letter?

I paid the fee etc, Uploading of doc's pending and CO not allocated yet.


Cheers,
Michael


----------



## worldking (Jan 9, 2017)

micdinesh said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just submit invitation letter . It's enough to proof .

When u lodged visa ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryanmic (Jul 30, 2014)

worldking said:


> Just submit invitation letter . It's enough to proof .
> 
> When u lodged visa ?
> 
> ...


Unfortunately they are not accepting it 😕 I tried that earlier.
Luckily singapore COC accepted the invitation email.

Any other directions...

Cheers,
Michael



Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


----------



## worldking (Jan 9, 2017)

micdinesh said:


> Unfortunately they are not accepting it  I tried that earlier.
> Luckily singapore COC accepted the invitation email.
> 
> Any other directions...
> ...




For me , I just submitted the invitation letter to BLS . They were accepted . But, your case I am surprise . 

PM me your handphone number . I will guide u .

Good luck .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 22ji (Jan 5, 2017)

Dear Friends

I am located in South Delhi and my address on passport is different from the one were i'm residing ..I have few questions.

1. Does the application for PCC is ONLINE only.
2. Will my 3 year old daughter also need PCC done.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

22ji said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> I am located in South Delhi and my address on passport is different from the one were i'm residing ..I have few questions.
> 
> ...


Only appointment booking is online. Rest is in PSK visit + LIU report.


----------



## abhishekv (Oct 6, 2016)

22ji said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> I am located in South Delhi and my address on passport is different from the one were i'm residing ..I have few questions.
> 
> ...


Not sure about what happens in your case, where address is different. 
The process is you will need to book a PCC appointment online via passport seva site, then visit the passport office on the date.if needed, a police verification will need to happen, or you may get the PCC on the same date.
Your daughter doesn't need a PCC done.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## 22ji (Jan 5, 2017)

trinkasharma said:


> Only appointment booking is online. Rest is in PSK visit + LIU report.


So that mean i have to book for one appointment for all three or Seperate for each one..


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

Separate. Your spouse is not you. Your child is not you.


----------



## 22ji (Jan 5, 2017)

There is question that " Is permanent address same as present address? "..Since i have been living here on rent in Delhi from last 6-7 years.. What if select Yes and What if i select No. How would i impact the Police verification..


----------



## gnana1986 (Nov 24, 2016)

*Need help*

HI,

I have worked in Myanmar (Yangon) for 9months (from may 2014 to Jan 2015). I did get my Reference letter. But not sure how to get PCC from Myanmar. 
Can any tell me how to mitigate this issue. Do i really required to get the PCC from that country? If I can provide it what is the alternate procedure to overcome this issue.

Need your advice and help in order to proceed with my ACS.

Thanks
Raj


----------



## 22ji (Jan 5, 2017)

Dear Friends 

If my present address is different from the permanent address..What should be filled in the place of Police Station location...Location of permanent addressed Police Station OR the police station of present address.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jul 15, 2014)

gnana1986 said:


> HI,
> 
> I have worked in Myanmar (Yangon) for 9months (from may 2014 to Jan 2015). I did get my Reference letter. But not sure how to get PCC from Myanmar.
> Can any tell me how to mitigate this issue. Do i really required to get the PCC from that country? If I can provide it what is the alternate procedure to overcome this issue.
> ...


You need pcc for only those countries where you stayed for more than 12 months. Plus you don't need to worry about pcc at ACS stage

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jul 15, 2014)

22ji said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> If my present address is different from the permanent address..What should be filled in the place of Police Station location...Location of permanent addressed Police Station OR the police station of present address.


It should be the address that is mentioned in your passport. 

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## gnana1986 (Nov 24, 2016)

*Thanks*



Jack.Sparrow said:


> You need pcc for only those countries where you stayed for more than 12 months. Plus you don't need to worry about pcc at ACS stage
> 
> Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk



Hey Jack, 

Thanks for the information. Just in case if PCC is demanded, Is there any way to tell that i cannot provide because if a non-resident of Myanmar and currently living in India? 
Is there any alternative to this?


----------



## 22ji (Jan 5, 2017)

Jack.Sparrow said:


> It should be the address that is mentioned in your passport.
> 
> Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


Thanks Jack

If that is the case will police verification trigger for my present address (Where i presently live and work) OR the permanent address ?


----------



## kkraj (Apr 10, 2017)

22ji said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> If my present address is different from the permanent address..What should be filled in the place of Police Station location...Location of permanent addressed Police Station OR the police station of present address.


In my case, my passport address is in chennai and my present address is in bangalore. I applied for PCC with the present address at seva kendra, bangalore. I provided id proof, present address proof and visa invite letter too. I got the PCC on same day.


----------



## 22ji (Jan 5, 2017)

kkraj said:


> In my case, my passport address is in chennai and my present address is in bangalore. I applied for PCC with the present address at seva kendra, bangalore. I provided id proof, present address proof and visa invite letter too. I got the PCC on same day.


Thanks KK.. Will follow the same here in Delhi..Lets hope for the best.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jul 15, 2014)

gnana1986 said:


> Hey Jack,
> 
> Thanks for the information. Just in case if PCC is demanded, Is there any way to tell that i cannot provide because if a non-resident of Myanmar and currently living in India?
> Is there any alternative to this?


Usually Pcc is asked by CO only. So in an unlikely case that he asks for it, you can email him about your situation. 

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## 22ji (Jan 5, 2017)

Dear All

For the benefit of others, i am sharing here my experience with PSK-New Delhi R.K Puram, My & my wife address on the passport is different than the place i am residing in currently. I booked myself and my wife appointment for the same day, with my wife slot was 30 mins before mine. We followed A--B--C counters at PSK office and submitted present address proof (Voter Cards) and passport copy. To my surprise they issued PCC Certificate to my wife on the spot with issuance of Police Verification for me. i will be issued PCC only after police verification..


----------



## 22ji (Jan 5, 2017)

Dear All

After physical verification and 2 weeks time, i received my PCC.


----------



## himanisingla (May 26, 2017)

I worked in Canada for a year..now need PCC of Canada ..how to get that?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

himanisingla said:


> I worked in Canada for a year..now need PCC of Canada ..how to get that?


Here you go

Criminal Record and Vulnerable Sector checks | Royal Canadian Mounted Police

Cheers


----------



## himanisingla (May 26, 2017)

newbienz said:


> himanisingla said:
> 
> 
> > I worked in Canada for a year..now need PCC of Canada ..how to get that?
> ...



Thanks for info.
But I have gone through link but can't understand exact process like where to go and how to apply for PCC of Canada.
Can you please elaborate on steps .
It would be really great


----------



## ryanking (Apr 18, 2017)

Hi ryan, Am in the same situation. Can you please let me know the steps you followed to get pcc from sg police and from bls. Should we get it individually for everyone in the famil?? I still have not got the invitation letter


----------



## does_it_matter (Jun 22, 2017)

ryanking said:


> Hi ryan, Am in the same situation. Can you please let me know the steps you followed to get pcc from sg police and from bls. Should we get it individually for everyone in the famil?? I still have not got the invitation letter


Police Check/clearance is required for each adult, over the age of 18. so yes it has to be submitted for each member.


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

I am applying PCC for myself and my wife online. Do I need to do it seperately for both of us (different IDs) or is there any way where I can do it simultaneously??

Ielts Dec L9 R8 W7 S7
EA applied 1st Apr 2017
First reply 9th May additional docs
submited on 13th May
EA outcome +ve 16th May
Engineering Professional
Telecom Engineer 263312


----------



## tusharmodgil (Jan 16, 2014)

Hello,

What document did you provide as a proof for present address?


Regards...


----------



## sandeshrego (Feb 25, 2016)

*PCC for Spouse Visa 309 before marraige*

Hi guys,

Just wanted to know is it possible to do PCC for my fiancee before we are married for in India? That is from passport Office. She does not have my name on passport so ho w do i ensure i get it done before we are married? 

Also what documents as proof as she does not have letter from Oz. But only my Visa as I am a Permanent Resident?


----------



## keerthikumarkm (May 12, 2017)

sandeshrego said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just wanted to know is it possible to do PCC for my fiancee before we are married for in India? That is from passport Office. She does not have my name on passport so ho w do i ensure i get it done before we are married?
> 
> Also what documents as proof as she does not have letter from Oz. But only my Visa as I am a Permanent Resident?



Hi,

Your marital status is irrelevant for application of PCC. You can get the PCC from your local passport office along with ID proofs (Having a ready passport will make it more easier). 
You don't need a letter from Immi. dept., just a self declaration will suffice.

The application for PCC can be done online and schedule a appointment.
You can get the PCC on the same day of appointment.

PS: Take note the PCC submitted to DBIP is valid only for 12 months, so ensure that you get the PCC done considering the processing time for your visa to avoid re-doing the process.


----------



## sandeshrego (Feb 25, 2016)

Thanks Mate! 

I will try my luck

Fact is when I did PCC last year, 
I booked the appointment and had produced documents,but then they asked me where is the proof of invitation letter from oz or Visa proof that you are going Oz? had a harrowing time.


Could be because I am from a Rural area and these situations are new to our passport office, in few cases the Officers asked their spouses to produce proof they are married and spouse name on their passport.

Anyways, if they reject, I will apply for again after official registration as simple as that,

And thanks for the tip on self declaration, will make a doc on bond paper and sign from both families officially. that was a good suggestion you made



keerthikumarkm said:


> Hi,
> 
> Your marital status is irrelevant for application of PCC. You can get the PCC from your local passport office along with ID proofs (Having a ready passport will make it more easier).
> You don't need a letter from Immi. dept., just a self declaration will suffice.
> ...


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

sandeshrego said:


> Thanks Mate!
> 
> I will try my luck
> 
> ...


They asked me the same questions but I did not have any documentation on hand in the office. It was in Bangalore Lalbagh PSK. There is no clear list of documentation though they do provide a list on PSK portal.

*My suggestion is to take a printout of invitation mail and also read other posts on PCC process. Everything is not mentioned on the PCC portal.*

Another person in office told us that we can collect PCC from any other PSK after 14 days. Outer Ring Road PSKtold us that this is not the case. We had to rush to Lalbagh PCC and it was about to close. Then they threatened to cancel the file for some random reason.

Passports offices have improved a lot but if you visit one then you will understand that why people are queuing out to move out of India. Even if you don't make it, at least you will be happy that you tried.

You may want to read this 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/1054546-my-experiences-pcc-bangalore.html


----------



## sandeshrego (Feb 25, 2016)

True! I just want my wife to be here by April. I knew abut this bureaucracy ,
hence six months before I am planning for it



trinkasharma said:


> They asked me the same questions but I did not have any documentation on hand in the office. It was in Bangalore Lalbagh PSK. There is no clear list of documentation though they do provide a list on PSK portal.
> 
> *My suggestion is to take a printout of invitation mail and also read other posts on PCC process. Everything is not mentioned on the PCC portal.*
> 
> ...


----------



## ryannav13 (Jun 12, 2017)

*Pcc*



keerthikumarkm said:


> Hi,
> 
> Your marital status is irrelevant for application of PCC. You can get the PCC from your local passport office along with ID proofs (Having a ready passport will make it more easier).
> You don't need a letter from Immi. dept., just a self declaration will suffice.
> ...



Hi, My PCC has been sent to police verification. 

Can I know what I can do to faster process? 
Also What does police ask during verification? 

Thanks


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jul 15, 2014)

ryannav13 said:


> Hi, My PCC has been sent to police verification.
> 
> Can I know what I can do to faster process?
> Also What does police ask during verification?
> ...


Usually if police verification is already for your passport in the past, you can get PCC instantly. However, if it is not done, your local police station gets a request from passport office for the police verification. They will then give you a call and ask you to come down to the police station with set of documents such as identity proofs and address proofs on a given date and time. Once you visit the police station and your documents are verified, a police officer usually visits your residence to confirm the address. Once that is done, your PCC status is marked as successfully verified and sent back to passport office from where you can collect it. This whole process can take about 10-15 day to a month depending on how efficient police is.


----------



## ryannav13 (Jun 12, 2017)

*PCC India*



Jack.Sparrow said:


> Usually if police verification is already for your passport in the past, you can get PCC instantly. However, if it is not done, your local police station gets a request from passport office for the police verification. They will then give you a call and ask you to come down to the police station with set of documents such as identity proofs and address proofs on a given date and time. Once you visit the police station and your documents are verified, a police officer usually visits your residence to confirm the address. Once that is done, your PCC status is marked as successfully verified and sent back to passport office from where you can collect it. This whole process can take about 10-15 day to a month depending on how efficient police is.


Thanks for info. My file has been sent to local polic for verification.

When police visit residence, do they accept same document as listed in passport website or ask for more? Do they also need two/three ppl to confirm abt residence info?


----------



## starbearer (Apr 9, 2016)

Jack.Sparrow said:


> Usually if police verification is already for your passport in the past, you can get PCC instantly. However, if it is not done, your local police station gets a request from passport office for the police verification. They will then give you a call and ask you to come down to the police station with set of documents such as identity proofs and address proofs on a given date and time. Once you visit the police station and your documents are verified, a police officer usually visits your residence to confirm the address. Once that is done, your PCC status is marked as successfully verified and sent back to passport office from where you can collect it. This whole process can take about 10-15 day to a month depending on how efficient police is.


Thanks for this info.

What if I initiate my PCC from Australia? Will they still visit the address listed in my passport?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

starbearer said:


> Thanks for this info.
> 
> What if I initiate my PCC from Australia? Will they still visit the address listed in my passport?


I got my Indian PCC from Melbourne 
It was posted to me in 3 days flat after application 

I think all the enquiries. If done at all, are post facto

I h are taken several PCCs over the years, and never once has anyone visited my Indian residence 
Cheers


----------



## starbearer (Apr 9, 2016)

newbienz said:


> I got my Indian PCC from Melbourne
> It was posted to me in 3 days flat after application
> 
> I think all the enquiries. If done at all, are post facto
> ...


Just to confirm, you initiated your PCC through VFS, right? Or did you approach the consulate directly? Or any other procedure?

Also, if through VFS, this is the URL you did it through, right: India Visa Information - Australia - Consular Miscellaneous Services - Police Clearance Certificate(PCC)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

starbearer said:


> Just to confirm, you initiated your PCC through VFS, right? Or did you approach the consulate directly? Or any other procedure?
> 
> Also, if through VFS, this is the URL you did it through, right: India Visa Information - Australia - Consular Miscellaneous Services - Police Clearance Certificate(PCC)


Through VFS

Did not contact approach consulate

No other procedure 

It's fairly plain and straightforward 
Fill the form online and take an appointment 
When I applied, there was a waiting time of nearly 2 weeks, so keep that in mind

Take a printout and go to the VFS with the required documents 

You will be realessed in 10-15 minutes and the passport will be couriered to you

Cheers


----------



## starbearer (Apr 9, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Through VFS
> 
> Did not contact approach consulate
> 
> ...


Thanks for this!

Another question. Where do I get the photographs from? Should I just get them on the day of the appointment (set for next week at the moment) from the photo booth in VFS or should i get them done beforehand?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

starbearer said:


> Thanks for this!
> 
> Another question. Where do I get the photographs from? Should I just get them on the day of the appointment (set for next week at the moment) from the photo booth in VFS or should i get them done beforehand?


They are very particular about the photos

The details are given on the VFS website
Make sure that the photos you give, meet the requirements 

I had got it done before hand at a local studio
It's not rocket science. Just shown the studio the requirements of VFS
In all probability they would already be aware of the same as Melbourne has a large Indian population 

Cheers


----------



## starbearer (Apr 9, 2016)

newbienz said:


> They are very particular about the photos
> 
> The details are given on the VFS website
> Make sure that the photos you give, meet the requirements
> ...


Thanks. 

This is what the PCC Checklist form says: 



> Four recent photograph (2 inch x 2 inch), meeting strict specifications. see India Visa Information - Australia - Landing page for more details. IPVSC Centres in Australia provide photography services as per the guidelines of International Civil Aviation Organisation (ICAO). This service is chargeable and available for standard photographs of Adult and children.


and also this is from the website:



> There is one self-service Photo-booth available at each of our centres in Adelaide, Brisbane, Canberra, Melbourne, Perth and Sydney. The photo-booth is a self operating standard Adult photo facility and cannot be adjusted to assist with Infant, Children or Special Needs applicants’ photographs.


I'm wondering if I should do this on the day of the appointment or not risk it and do it beforehand. What if the photobooth isn't working there?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

starbearer said:


> Thanks.
> 
> This is what the PCC Checklist form says:
> 
> ...



That's why I preferred to get it done beforehand 
Finally your choice

Cheers


----------



## knagelli (Jun 19, 2017)

*India PCC Status Check*

I have applied for the PCC for self and spouse at Melbourne VFS yesterday. By when can we expect the VFS to get back to us with PCC completed. Any prior experiences will be appreciated. Thanks in advance.

Note : My Permanent address is same as that in the passport.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

knagelli said:


> I have applied for the PCC for self and spouse at Melbourne VFS yesterday. By when can we expect the VFS to get back to us with PCC completed. Any prior experiences will be appreciated. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Note : My Permanent address is same as that in the passport.


My Passport was couriered on the 4th working day with the PCC and received it next day

Cheers


----------



## knagelli (Jun 19, 2017)

newbienz said:


> My Passport was couriered on the 4th working day with the PCC and received it next day
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the response. 

When I check the status online using the reference provided , it says no record found. Does it mean they have not yet initiated the process. Do you mind sharing the correct link to check status if different from the one on VFS global website.

Cheers.


----------



## rockytechie (Apr 30, 2017)

I am going to India for 2 weeks, and was thinking of getting the PCC done there for myself while I am there. Presently I am in Australia, for the last 4 months. Is it advisable to do that.. as I understand I won't require a Australian PCC as I have not been here for more than a year.
Please Advise


----------



## knagelli (Jun 19, 2017)

rockytechie said:


> I am going to India for 2 weeks, and was thinking of getting the PCC done there for myself while I am there. Presently I am in Australia, for the last 4 months. Is it advisable to do that.. as I understand I won't require a Australian PCC as I have not been here for more than a year.
> Please Advise


Yes , you can get it done while you are in India and not travelling anytime soon. If you have travel plans within two weeks of submission just be mindful that sometimes they might take more than 2 weeks to handover the passport which will hit your travel plans. 

Cheers.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

If you are from a PSK city then you may get the PCC on the same day itself. Else you may lost INR 500 or so as you will miss your LIU appointments.


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

rockytechie said:


> I am going to India for 2 weeks, and was thinking of getting the PCC done there for myself while I am there. Presently I am in Australia, for the last 4 months. Is it advisable to do that.. as I understand I won't require a Australian PCC as I have not been here for more than a year.
> Please Advise


It is easier to get PCC for India done in Australia itself.It takes more then 3 weeks in India to get the PCC done.You don't have that much time.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

Diligence said:


> It is easier to get PCC for India done in Australia itself.It takes more then 3 weeks in India to get the PCC done.You don't have that much time.
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


In Bangalore it took us 1 day(me) /10 days(spouse).

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/1054546-my-experiences-pcc-bangalore.html

Someone else also got it in 2 hours in 2015.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...84921-indian-pcc-bangalore-my-experience.html


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

trinkasharma said:


> In Bangalore it took us 1 day(me) /10 days(spouse).
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/1054546-my-experiences-pcc-bangalore.html
> 
> ...


1 day is possible if PCC has been done recently.Like in a new passport.If the passport is more then a year old it will take more then 3 weeks.I have faced this situation.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## rockytechie (Apr 30, 2017)

trinkasharma said:


> In Bangalore it took us 1 day(me) /10 days(spouse).
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/1054546-my-experiences-pcc-bangalore.html
> 
> ...


My wife who is back in India, got hers done in June and got it immediately, so I am hoping too it works for me also.. at the most will loose 500 bucks, thats ok ..


----------



## rockytechie (Apr 30, 2017)

trinkasharma said:


> In Bangalore it took us 1 day(me) /10 days(spouse).
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/1054546-my-experiences-pcc-bangalore.html
> 
> ...


Your signature says, you got the invite for state with 55+5 points, is that true ?
I am probably going to be in the same boat, Trying to get +79 in PTE to avoid it.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

Yes. That time invitation for Network Engg was 60.


----------



## rockytechie (Apr 30, 2017)

trinkasharma said:


> Yes. That time invitation for Network Engg was 60.


Oh Wow.. What is it now ?
I am on a 457 presently Since 4 Months in Melbourne. Will that do any good ?


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

rockytechie said:


> Oh Wow.. What is it now ?
> I am on a 457 presently Since 4 Months in Melbourne. Will that do any good ?


No idea. I have stopped keeping track of that after I got my PR.


----------



## knagelli (Jun 19, 2017)

rockytechie said:


> Oh Wow.. What is it now ?
> I am on a 457 presently Since 4 Months in Melbourne. Will that do any good ?


You might be able to apply for state sponsorship under the streamlined path way for current 457 visa holders and your application might be processed in 2-3 weeks if you provide them will all documents as required. It might vary from case to case but best case they might revert with a positive outcome.

Cheers


----------



## prateekjain1988 (Jun 28, 2017)

Hi, 

The list of documents needed for PCC on mea website says that you need to submit - 
*Documentary proof of applying for Residential Status, Employment (Copy of Employment contract) or Long term visa or for immigration.*

1. Does this mean I can apply for PCC only once I get the invite. I was hoping to get it done by the time I get the invite.
2. Secondly, will there be a separate invite for my wife or she will be included somewhere on same invite as I would need to get PCC for her also and would need to submit the same document stating here name also.

Thanks!


----------



## rockytechie (Apr 30, 2017)

knagelli said:


> You might be able to apply for state sponsorship under the streamlined path way for current 457 visa holders and your application might be processed in 2-3 weeks if you provide them will all documents as required. It might vary from case to case but best case they might revert with a positive outcome.
> 
> Cheers


I thought streamlined path was for those with at least 1 year of exp in vic ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rockytechie said:


> I thought streamlined path was for those with at least 1 year of exp in vic ?


That's correct

Cheers


----------



## aniththomas (Jul 12, 2017)

Has anyone applied for Qatar PCC for migrating to Australia? I just received my India PCC and require to get Qatar PCC as I have stayed there for more than an year in the past 10 years.


----------



## abhinavmail7 (Jul 26, 2017)

1. I went for PCC today and got it within one hour. However, they initiated a police verification for my spouse since there was an address change post marriage. They did not ask me for an invite although I was carrying a printout with me. So you can apply for PCC without an invite as well.

2. Not sure, but if you have a document proving your relationship then your invite will work. But as I said, they did not ask me for the invite.
DIBP issues an invite only to the applicant and not the dependants.



prateekjain1988 said:


> Hi,
> 
> The list of documents needed for PCC on mea website says that you need to submit -
> *Documentary proof of applying for Residential Status, Employment (Copy of Employment contract) or Long term visa or for immigration.*
> ...


----------



## prateekjain1988 (Jun 28, 2017)

Thanks. I went thru the process last week and same procedure applied to me. 



abhinavmail7 said:


> 1. I went for PCC today and got it within one hour. However, they initiated a police verification for my spouse since there was an address change post marriage. They did not ask me for an invite although I was carrying a printout with me. So you can apply for PCC without an invite as well.


----------



## abhinavmail7 (Jul 26, 2017)

Nice, did the verification happen yet for your spouse? Just wanted to know how much is the total duration for a PCC where police verification is required.
which PSK?



prateekjain1988 said:


> Thanks. I went thru the process last week and same procedure applied to me.


----------



## prateekjain1988 (Jun 28, 2017)

abhinavmail7 said:


> Nice, did the verification happen yet for your spouse? Just wanted to know how much is the total duration for a PCC where police verification is required.
> which PSK?


Yes, police verification is required for her because of address change.
I went on Thru to PSK, got a mail next day that police verification has been initiated. The guy called yesterday that he will be visiting but hasn't come yet.  I plan to visit the police station later today. I am guessing I should get it by Friday if they send it by tomorrow. 

Nowadays, all communications are done electronically. Even the lady at the counter who issued me PCC said it usually takes around a week or so.


----------



## Amar_84 (Jul 12, 2017)

Hello members, 
I have a query regarding PCC. I uploaded my wife's PCC with her current legal name which is same as her passport and Aadhar card. But CO has asked for PCC for my spouse in her maiden name. 
As far as I know it is not possible to get a PCC with maiden name from Passport office with passport having the updated name. 
Has any one faced similar issue? How this can be handled?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

Amar_84 said:


> Hello members,
> I have a query regarding PCC. I uploaded my wife's PCC with her current legal name which is same as her passport and Aadhar card. But CO has asked for PCC for my spouse in her maiden name.
> As far as I know it is not possible to get a PCC with maiden name from Passport office with passport having the updated name.
> Has any one faced similar issue? How this can be handled?
> Thanks in advance.


Came across another case with similar request from CO. They provided a copy of PCC application which mentioned both names, as well as, a letter from High Commission of India stating that a PCC with maiden name cannot be issued; they got the PCC in Aus from HCI in Australia. 

Maybe you can get a similar letter from Passport office. Do recheck this information, though.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

Amar_84 said:


> Hello members,
> I have a query regarding PCC. I uploaded my wife's PCC with her current legal name which is same as her passport and Aadhar card. But CO has asked for PCC for my spouse in her maiden name.
> As far as I know it is not possible to get a PCC with maiden name from Passport office with passport having the updated name.
> Has any one faced similar issue? How this can be handled?
> Thanks in advance.


Drop a same person and name variation affidavit mentioning that it refers to same person. Also, mention that Indian PSK won't issue PCC based on Aliases or maiden names. Its better if you can attach some communication letter from passport helpdesk reg. this as a proof where they mention that PCCs are issues based on latest info in the passport.


----------



## naveen_kumar222002 (Sep 1, 2017)

Can I collect pcc from psk for my wife? If yes, how?


----------



## Amar_84 (Jul 12, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> Drop a same person and name variation affidavit mentioning that it refers to same person. Also, mention that Indian PSK won't issue PCC based on Aliases or maiden names. Its better if you can attach some communication letter from passport helpdesk reg. this as a proof where they mention that PCCs are issues based on latest info in the passport.


Hi I have got the name variation affidavit. Pls suggest under which category I should upload it


----------



## Upbeat (Sep 16, 2017)

Hello everyone, 
I've been new to this forum, and I'm trying to seek for some aid.

I've been an NRI and been to India for about 2 weeks in the past 2 years. Currently residing in Australia ans when applied for my Indian PCC, they've asked me for my address proof in India with documents such as aadhar card, utility bills etc.

I clearly don't have those documents since I barely lived there. They've also asked for my Middle Eastern police clearance to proceed with Indian clearance ( I grew up in the middle east). I don't understand why would they need that.

P.S: My passport that I submitted has the same address that I've applied the PCC for. Wouldn't that be the biggest address proof?

I'm in a bit of a fix here, hoping someone can provide some insights.


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

Upbeat said:


> Hello everyone,
> I've been new to this forum, and I'm trying to seek for some aid.
> 
> I've been an NRI and been to India for about 2 weeks in the past 2 years. Currently residing in Australia ans when applied for my Indian PCC, they've asked me for my address proof in India with documents such as aadhar card, utility bills etc.
> ...


Did you apply from VFS in Australia? or from India?

I got my PCC issued from the High Commission of India in Australia. All I submitted was my original passport, and a couple of forms available online on VFS website. Nothing else. India Visa Information - Australia - Consular Miscellaneous Services - Police Clearance Certificate(PCC)


----------



## Upbeat (Sep 16, 2017)

Hey! Thanks for getting back.
That's precisely what I did as well. Applied through VFS in Sydney. With all those forms that were asked for.

Not Sure what's happening!


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

Upbeat said:


> Hey! Thanks for getting back.
> That's precisely what I did as well. Applied through VFS in Sydney. With all those forms that were asked for.
> 
> Not Sure what's happening!


Seems like this additional verification was requested from Indian counterparts, perhaps? Had similar issue with wife's PCC. HCI sent the application to India for further verification; and I was told I may be asked for further evidence. However, wasn't asked for anything, and got the PCC after a month.

Maybe just call VFS and try to get an answer?


----------



## peRFect19 (Jul 24, 2017)

*Query regarding spouse address*

Guys,

My wife and I have our respective permanent address on our passports and have not yet added each other's name on the passports.

For maintaining consistency, while filling a form/application, we always mention our respective permanent address (e.g ACS/PTE where passports are needed as a proof).

My questions are as follows-

1. While filling the visa application/Form 80/Form 1221/PCC and other applicable forms, for my spouse, should I mention her permanent (passport) address or my permanent residential address? 

2. Will it lead to any inconsistency if we write our permanent addresses in our respective forms (Form 80/1221/PCC etc.)

Please note that our marriage certificate is the only authorized document we have where both of our addresses are same (my permanent address).

Kindly assist.


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

Hi Guys, I have a quick question?

Do you need a letter from DIBP to apply for PCC?? because I see it mentioned in documents check list that you need a letter from the embassy of the country you want PCC for. 

What is that you all guys have provided? It would be of great help as i want to keep all the docs ready.

Thanks


----------



## Upbeat (Sep 16, 2017)

jerryniks said:


> Hi Guys, I have a quick question?
> 
> Do you need a letter from DIBP to apply for PCC?? because I see it mentioned in documents check list that you need a letter from the embassy of the country you want PCC for.
> 
> ...


I didn't have a look at the checklist yet.
However, I've applied for my PCC. No letter is needed from DIBP. 
In the form you fill for PCC, they ask which country it's required for. And that should suffice.


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

Hi Guys, I have a small query. 

I am living in Singapore for past 3 years. Is it possible to PCC if my parents went and submitted the documents in India? Do you need to provide original passport for this?


----------



## peRFect19 (Jul 24, 2017)

kiasuvivek said:


> Hi Guys, I have a small query.
> 
> I am living in Singapore for past 3 years. Is it possible to PCC if my parents went and submitted the documents in India? Do you need to provide original passport for this?


I don't think a proxy would work. They need your physical presence along with your original documents right from the appointment day till the collection date. No other person can collect your PCC as far as I know.

Since you are in Singapore, you can reach out to the Indian embassy there and get your PCC initiated. You might be required to submit your passport there. The verification will happen in India at your residence and the same would be communicated to the Indian Embassy in Singapore.


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

peRFect19 said:


> I don't think a proxy would work. They need your physical presence along with your original documents right from the appointment day till the collection date. No other person can collect your PCC as far as I know.
> 
> Since you are in Singapore, you can reach out to the Indian embassy there and get your PCC initiated. You might be required to submit your passport there. The verification will happen in India at your residence and the same would be communicated to the Indian Embassy in Singapore.


Thanks for your reply 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## dheerajsharma (Sep 14, 2017)

*PCC requirement*

Hi Guys,

I am expecting invite in the next round. I am thinking to get the PCC done around the same date. Nearest PSK to my place is Gurgaon PSK.
I have few queries though.

1. My wife's surname changed after marriage and the same is being reflected in her new passport. Do we need her PCC with both the names mentioned? If yes, how this can be done?

2. I have seen some instances where CO asks for PCC in the maiden name as well. How this can be availed?

3. How long will it take for us to receive the PCC given the fact that we go our passports renewed just 6 months back?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## pawan.chitta (Aug 5, 2017)

Hi All,
I am expecting invite in the next round.
Few queries

My address in my passport is different form my wife's passport address. Does this have any impact in getting PCC
Do we need to have PCC done for Primary and spouse as well or just primary applicant?


----------



## gee91 (Jul 19, 2017)

Hi,

Is PCC mandatory if the secondary applicant ( spouse) has not stayed for a cumulative period of 10 years since 16yrs of age ( as per dibp requirement)

Or is it safer to get a PCC done anyways for a stronger visa application?

Thanks

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## peRFect19 (Jul 24, 2017)

pawan.chitta said:


> Hi All,
> I am expecting invite in the next round.
> Few queries
> 
> ...


Answers inline


----------



## mdr (Nov 14, 2017)

gee91 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is PCC mandatory if the secondary applicant ( spouse) has not stayed for a cumulative period of 10 years since 16yrs of age ( as per dibp requirement)
> 
> ...


.

Pcc is required for spouse also. It's commutative 1 year I think.


----------



## AmitavaDeb (May 17, 2017)

Hello there!

You need not get the police verification done beforehand, when you still have so much time to get a case officer attached to you.

Also the DIBP has laid down the instruction that you need not get a police verification done in advance. You can get one done after being directed by the DIBP to do so.


----------



## Prasenjit_sen (Nov 2, 2017)

Hi Guys, Need one information. 

I have a question on Bangalore, India PCC, Do they keep the original passport till they dispatch PCC? How does they sent the document ?


----------



## aks80 (Jan 20, 2017)

Prasenjit_sen said:


> Hi Guys, Need one information.
> 
> I have a question on Bangalore, India PCC, Do they keep the original passport till they dispatch PCC? How does they sent the document ?


Specific to Bangalore PSK -

You will need to collect it in person from PSK if they feel police verification is needed. 

If verification is not needed, you will get it immediately.


----------



## brainstorm87 (Aug 3, 2017)

Hey folks,

I have a query.

So to proceed with the 189 invite my wife and I went for PCC.
I got mine that day only, perhaps because my passport was renewed this year.
But my wife didn't, and a police officer came last Saturday (2nd December).
He cleared it from his side and submitted the form at the district police office.
Since then, there has been no update and I called PSK helpline and they sent an SMS saying "Under Verification at SP Office, District West Delhi. Email/SMS will be sent after Police clearance."

Why is it taking so much time? 
Is there something we can do for it?

TIA.


----------



## Richamonk (Oct 14, 2017)

Pcc for Non Indian 

Hi guys,

I'm in a real dilemma here and can use your expert advice. I am a Nepalese Citizen and my wife is an Indian, I have been living in India since I was 6 years old. I hve done all my studies here and hve been working in Bangalore for 10 years. I can't approach the Embassy for Pcc because Nepali citizens don't require visa for movement in India , I need to approach the FRRO. But I hve never been asked to get registered with FRRO (Foreigners Registry)because it's not a requirement. How do you think i should proceed with my pcc does anyone have any experience dealing with FRRO or have a case similar to mine?
Thanks


----------



## xchaman (Dec 15, 2017)

Hi Everyone, Need your help!

Before receiving our 190 invitation from NSW, me and my spouse were also contemplating immigrating to Canada. For that, we both got our:
1. Australian police check in August 2017 &
2. Indian Police check in September 2017
Since both police checks are less than 12 months old, I thought i could use the same,
HOWEVER! Our Indian Police checks have CANADA mentioned in them.

My question is, can we use the same Indian police checks for Australia, or should we apply for a new one? 

Please help.
Thank you..


----------



## JitheshPothera (Jul 11, 2017)

I have a query here. I have applied for my wife's PCC for PR application from India, and I made a mistake in my application. I have mentioned in the application form that her current residency address is her permanent home address, but gave the applicant reference details of neighbours at my address as she lives in my home most of the times. Now the police have given adverse report stating that she is not currently living at the address mentioned in the application. Application status is showing in website as -
"Police Verification Report is not clear and application is under review at Regional Passport Office.". I believe I will have to apply for re-verification providing both addresses in the application.
Now the problem is that she will be travelling back to Melbourne with me on 4th, and we do not have enough time to go for re-verification from India. The only option left is to apply for PCC from Australia through VFS Global. If she applies for a fresh PCC from Melbourne, will her old application have any adverse effect on her new application? Is there a provision in new PCC application through VFS global to provide details of old PCC application and the justification? I'm in a dilemma now. Please help.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

JitheshPothera said:


> I have a query here. I have applied for my wife's PCC for PR application from India, and I made a mistake in my application. I have mentioned in the application form that her current residency address is her permanent home address, but gave the applicant reference details of neighbours at my address as she lives in my home most of the times. Now the police have given adverse report stating that she is not currently living at the address mentioned in the application. Application status is showing in website as -
> "Police Verification Report is not clear and application is under review at Regional Passport Office.". I believe I will have to apply for re-verification providing both addresses in the application.
> Now the problem is that she will be travelling back to Melbourne with me on 4th, and we do not have enough time to go for re-verification from India. The only option left is to apply for PCC from Australia through VFS Global. If she applies for a fresh PCC from Melbourne, will her old application have any adverse effect on her new application? Is there a provision in new PCC application through VFS global to provide details of old PCC application and the justification? I'm in a dilemma now. Please help.


Your details are not clear. what is current address and your address? Which address you gave in application?

Visit the PSK again and meet the police officer which falls in your area. Do you still have the contact details of the officer which came for verification. Probably they'll suggest the way forward.


----------



## JitheshPothera (Jul 11, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> Your details are not clear. what is current address and your address? Which address you gave in application?
> 
> Visit the PSK again and meet the police officer which falls in your area. Do you still have the contact details of the officer which came for verification. Probably they'll suggest the way forward.


In the application, I mentioned the current address as her permanent resident address (Address-1) in which she was residing since her birth till marriage. Reference details were given of neighbours at my permanent address in which she moved to after marriage (Address-2). Adverse report was given since I did not mention the details of Address-2 in the application.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

JitheshPothera said:


> In the application, I mentioned the current address as her permanent resident address (Address-1) in which she was residing since her birth till marriage. Reference details were given of neighbours at my permanent address in which she moved to after marriage (Address-2). Adverse report was given since I did not mention the details of Address-2 in the application.


OK.

I suggest talk to the PSK and police guy once (you have his number?)


----------



## dreamaussie15 (Mar 18, 2017)

I started my migration process using my new passport.

My old passport have typo error in my surname. So intially before submitting my ACS. I first changed my father name in my passport. For that new passport was created in order to update my father name.

So at this stage i mentioned all my previous passport entry in Form 80. My doubt is , I recently done my PCC in India with my correct father name(sur name) and last name only .

I never done PCC for typo error surname. Do i need to produce any affdavit?

Any way i started whole process using my correct name only. I changed my passport and started whole process.

Please advice me.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dreamaussie15 said:


> I started my migration process using my new passport.
> 
> My old passport have typo error in my surname. So intially before submitting my ACS. I first changed my father name in my passport. For that new passport was created in order to update my father name.
> 
> ...


PCC can be done only with the latest passport
Even if you want, you cannot get a PCC based on your previous name as that passport has been cancelled when issuing the latest passport

What you can do is when asked in the forms and applications, if you were ever known by any other name, just give that typo name
That will take care of it
Also keep an notarised affidavit ready confirming that both names are of the same person in case asked by the CO at any stage

Cheers


----------



## gee91 (Jul 19, 2017)

Hi guyz,

How long does it usually take to receive the indian pcc?
My husband got his pcc in 3 days.. mine is still under process in the embassy, almost 3 weeks now.

Thanks in advance for the help!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gee91 said:


> Hi guyz,
> 
> How long does it usually take to receive the indian pcc?
> My husband got his pcc in 3 days.. mine is still under process in the embassy, almost 3 weeks now.
> ...


Looks like they have referred your case to india for further verification 

You have no option but to wait it out

Cheers


----------



## gee91 (Jul 19, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Looks like they have referred your case to india for further verification
> 
> You have no option but to wait it out
> 
> Cheers


Okay. Will wait with all the patience  ️

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## wahajmeer (Jan 4, 2018)

Hi,

I am currently awaiting ACS results and planning to apply for INDIAN PCC in lieu of submitting my application in March. I am not an Indian citizen anymore and last obtained PCC when i left the country 6 years ago. 
Is that PCC still valid which is on my surrendered passport or do I have to apply for a fresh PCC?

Regards


----------



## bhagat.dabas (Apr 6, 2017)

wahajmeer said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am currently awaiting ACS results and planning to apply for INDIAN PCC in lieu of submitting my application in March. I am not an Indian citizen anymore and last obtained PCC when i left the country 6 years ago.
> Is that PCC still valid which is on my surrendered passport or do I have to apply for a fresh PCC?
> ...


PCC is only valid for 12 months.


----------



## Rmarw (Jan 30, 2017)

Hi guys, I need some help, my address on passport shows K31/1 whereas on adhaar card it’s K31/1 A, though the place where I stay is same but when passport was created in 2011, it mentioned K31/1, now the police report says not clear and under review with RPO. What should I do in this case.


----------



## shanster7 (Jan 18, 2018)

Hi guys, quick question when they issue the PCC does it cover all your addresses and timeline or just specific ones (i.e. last 12 months)


----------



## sunilkchopra (Sep 5, 2014)

shanster7 said:


> Hi guys, quick question when they issue the PCC does it cover all your addresses and timeline or just specific ones (i.e. last 12 months)


That's the whole purpose of PCC. They do check all the addresses.If there are multiple addresses in last two years in India then verification is sent to Police station of those addresses.


----------



## shanster7 (Jan 18, 2018)

sunilkchopra said:


> That's the whole purpose of PCC. They do check all the addresses.If there are multiple addresses in last two years in India then verification is sent to Police station of those addresses.


.

Thanks Sunil. Thats what I thought too but turns out in the automated email i reccieved they only mentioned the last address and dates (from July 17) and local police station. No record of other addresses at all which worried me.


----------



## nirmal1988 (Jan 8, 2018)

Hi Guys,

Am planning to apply for Indian PCC from Australia.
In the Personal Particular's Form in VFS website, there is Present Address - Is it the address I used to stay before I came to Australia ?

Then they require 2 Reference from Applicant's locality - Do they require 2 references near my Present Address or 2 from Permanent Address or 1 from each ?

Also, my present address (where I stayed before coming to Australia) is different from permanent address. Does this present address require proofs, VFS document doesn't mention any.

Thanks.


----------



## himsush (Feb 27, 2018)

hi,
I am residing in Mauritius since 2 years with Indian passport and working for a South African company. Now I had applied for South Africa Visa. The South Africa High Commission demanding PCC from Indian local authorities from India. They are not accepting PCC from Indian High Commission Mauritius. But how can we go to India for PCC when here IHC,M are providing these facility here, because we lives in Mauritius and Mauritus Police will certify me not India. What should we do? Please advise asap


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

himsush said:


> hi,
> I am residing in Mauritius since 2 years with Indian passport and working for a South African company. Now I had applied for South Africa Visa. The South Africa High Commission demanding PCC from Indian local authorities from India. They are not accepting PCC from Indian High Commission Mauritius. But how can we go to India for PCC when here IHC,M are providing these facility here, because we lives in Mauritius and Mauritus Police will certify me not India. What should we do? Please advise asap


This is the forum for Australia 

Post in the forum for South Africa 
They may be able to help you better

Cheers


----------



## deepak.pothiyil (Dec 26, 2017)

Hi All,

I have an appointment (PSK) coming up for me and my wife. Both of us have different addresses on our passports, which is not the current address. However, our 1 year old infant's passport has the current address, with both our names on it (names as per our individual passports). Additionally, I have my wife's name on my passport. We will be submitting address proofs like rent agreement, bank statements, company letters etc for the current address.

Just curious to know if the PSK would provide an on the spot PCC based on my infant's passport and his birth certificate.


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

deepak.pothiyil said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have an appointment (PSK) coming up for me and my wife. Both of us have different addresses on our passports, which is not the current address. However, our 1 year old infant's passport has the current address, with both our names on it (names as per our individual passports). Additionally, I have my wife's name on my passport. We will be submitting address proofs like rent agreement, bank statements, company letters etc for the current address.
> 
> Just curious to know if the PSK would provide an on the spot PCC based on my infant's passport and his birth certificate.


If you have local bank statements of the current address with a passbook (preferred passbook with photo and stamp on it) with latest transaction details, Aadhar card that would be enough
Company letter heads are not accepted.

Passport address for me is of Hyderabad, Bank account (nationalised bank) is of local address, Aadhar is of local address

Passport for my wife is local address, aadhar card is also of local address.

At the PSK you would be asked to fill a form for PCC request. The xerox guy charges about 2Rs in case of Bangalore Sai Arcade PSK for that.

Get a proper xerox done of your passport and all the supporting docs and you are good.


----------



## vkbaghel (Jun 24, 2017)

deepak.pothiyil said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have an appointment (PSK) coming up for me and my wife. Both of us have different addresses on our passports, which is not the current address. However, our 1 year old infant's passport has the current address, with both our names on it (names as per our individual passports). Additionally, I have my wife's name on my passport. We will be submitting address proofs like rent agreement, bank statements, company letters etc for the current address.
> 
> Just curious to know if the PSK would provide an on the spot PCC based on my infant's passport and his birth certificate.


The PSK won't ask for your infants passport. Just your passport and current address proof in your name. Your current address may differ from your passport address, no issue.

The same applies for your wife. She must have the current address proof in her name. PSK won't accept your address proof for her.

This is my experience at Thane PSK. Though my and my wifes present address were different from the passport address we were given on the spot PCC in early Feb'18. I was surprised. Obviously, I didn't asked why they issued on the spot PCC. Just came out. But later I realised that may have been issued because my child's passport was renewed in Dec'17 and at that time police verification had happened.

Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## deepak.pothiyil (Dec 26, 2017)

Thanks Ravi and Baghel.

Yes, I am aware that they wouldn't ask for my infant's passport, but I was hoping that they would consider it as a valid proof of parents as it was done recently. Good to know that you received it on the spot. I will be going to the Pune PSK, hope the guys are as lenient as the Thane ones


----------



## vkbaghel (Jun 24, 2017)

All the best...

Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## eashwar (Feb 9, 2017)

Dear all,

Regarding PCC, both my passport and my wife's passport is having matching details. However, our current address is different from our permanent address mentioned in the passport which we rented out. Now am in process of collecting address proof for the current residence. Does my wife also should have address proof in her name ? or my address proof is OK for her and desk will consider.

Please advice.


----------



## vkbaghel (Jun 24, 2017)

eashwar said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Regarding PCC, both my passport and my wife's passport is having matching details. However, our current address is different from our permanent address mentioned in the passport which we rented out. Now am in process of collecting address proof for the current residence. Does my wife also should have address proof in her name ? or my address proof is OK for her and desk will consider.
> 
> Please advice.


Thane PSK insisted on having address proof in my wife's name for her PCC. They didn't consider address proof in my name. I even met APO but he also said the same.

Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## vkbaghel (Jun 24, 2017)

Even post paid phone bill can work as address proof...

Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## eashwar (Feb 9, 2017)

vkbaghel said:


> Even post paid phone bill can work as address proof...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


In that case, I will get address proof for my wife with her postpaid bill. If the rent agreement included her name, will it be consider ?


----------



## vkbaghel (Jun 24, 2017)

eashwar said:


> In that case, I will get address proof for my wife with her postpaid bill. If the rent agreement included her name, will it be consider ?


Yes.....rent agreement with her name will work...anyone will work..

Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

Hi friends.... 

Am trying to apply for Indian PCC from Chandigarh office but fails to book the appointment. Online booking starts at 11:00 am and all the appointments got booked by 11:04 tentatively...in this manner it seems near to impossible to book an appointment with PSK Chandigarh....

Anyone facing the same situation.....????


----------



## vkbaghel (Jun 24, 2017)

HARINDERJEET said:


> Hi friends....
> 
> Am trying to apply for Indian PCC from Chandigarh office but fails to book the appointment. Online booking starts at 11:00 am and all the appointments got booked by 11:04 tentatively...in this manner it seems near to impossible to book an appointment with PSK Chandigarh....
> 
> Anyone facing the same situation.....????


You must be getting options to book on 3 or 4 days...

Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## vkbaghel (Jun 24, 2017)

If that is the case then go and ask the PSK whether they will allow you as walk in applicant...

Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

vkbaghel said:


> If that is the case then go and ask the PSK whether they will allow you as walk in applicant...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


thanx....dear....

i will try this...


----------



## ankititp (Aug 12, 2017)

Hello,
I have got my desired PTE results today and is expecting the invite in next round so do i a pply for PCC Verification now or after getting the invite?
Please suggest?


----------



## wahajmeer (Jan 4, 2018)

ankititp said:


> Hello,
> I have got my desired PTE results today and is expecting the invite in next round so do i a pply for PCC Verification now or after getting the invite?
> Please suggest?


Hi,

Have you got your assessment done?
I would recommend that you get your assessment done and then based on your points apply for PCC. As 75 pointers will get their invites in a month, so if you apply for PCC with your assessment you'll have it ready by the time your invite comes. PCC is only valid for a year so you don't want to apply too soon as it might expire by the time you have an invite.

———————————————————
ACS Applied 20-12-17
ACS Received 16-02-18
EOI DATE 189 16-02-18
INVITED ON 07-03-18
ANZSCO CODE 261312
POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)


----------



## wahajmeer (Jan 4, 2018)

ankititp said:


> Hello,
> I have got my desired PTE results today and is expecting the invite in next round so do i a pply for PCC Verification now or after getting the invite?
> Please suggest?


PCC with your EOI** I mean

———————————————————
ACS Applied 20-12-17
ACS Received 16-02-18
EOI DATE 189 16-02-18
INVITED ON 07-03-18
ANZSCO CODE 261312
POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)


----------



## ankititp (Aug 12, 2017)

wahajmeer said:


> Hi,
> 
> Have you got your assessment done?
> I would recommend that you get your assessment done and then based on your points apply for PCC. As 75 pointers will get their invites in a month, so if you apply for PCC with your assessment you'll have it ready by the time your invite comes. PCC is only valid for a year so you don't want to apply too soon as it might expire by the time you have an invite.
> ...


Hey , i have done all the things assessment etc and even have EOI lodged


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

ankititp said:


> Hey , i have done all the things assessment etc and even have EOI lodged


PCC is hardly a 10 days job......wait for the invite and then go for it........while preparing the other docs for visa filing go for PCC then.....


But check for PCC appointments in advance......sometimes there is a rush for appointments


----------



## wahajmeer (Jan 4, 2018)

ankititp said:


> Hey , i have done all the things assessment etc and even have EOI lodged


What is your points score ?

———————————————————
ACS Applied 20-12-17
ACS Received 16-02-18
EOI DATE 189 16-02-18
INVITED ON 07-03-18
ANZSCO CODE 261312
POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)


----------



## ankititp (Aug 12, 2017)

HARINDERJEET said:


> PCC is hardly a 10 days job......wait for the invite and then go for it........while preparing the other docs for visa filing go for PCC then.....
> 
> 
> But check for PCC appointments in advance......sometimes there is a rush for appointments


What are the other documents. can you please tell me , like my all employment doc are already there and pte etc?


----------



## immaculateaman (Sep 5, 2017)

Hi Guys, is it possible to get PCC from from outside India. I may be in Shanghai, China for work purpose and shall propagate my case from there. Pls tell me your views.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wahajmeer (Jan 4, 2018)

immaculateaman said:


> Hi Guys, is it possible to get PCC from from outside India. I may be in Shanghai, China for work purpose and shall propagate my case from there. Pls tell me your views..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can apply for India PCC with VFS centre from your country or Indian consulate

———————————————————
ACS Applied 20-12-17
ACS Received 16-02-18
EOI DATE 189 16-02-18
INVITED ON 07-03-18
ANZSCO CODE 261312
POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

ankititp said:


> What are the other documents. can you please tell me , like my all employment doc are already there and pte etc?


Plz refer to the posts on 189 Visa Lodge/Grant Gang 2017 for more details.


----------



## deepak.pothiyil (Dec 26, 2017)

Hi All,

My wife's appointment for PCC was in vain as they refused to accept sbi bank statement or letter from her MNC as the address proof. I have now opened a new bank account to get her photo passbook done, but the name printed in passbook is as per the Aadhaar and not Passport, i.e abbreviations are used instead of the expanded form as in passport. Will this create any issue at PSK? Seeking confirmation here just to be on the safer side, as I don't want to be disappointed again during the appointment


----------



## eashwar (Feb 9, 2017)

deepak.pothiyil said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My wife's appointment for PCC was in vain as they refused to accept sbi bank statement or letter from her MNC as the address proof. I have now opened a new bank account to get her photo passbook done, but the name printed in passbook is as per the Aadhaar and not Passport, i.e abbreviations are used instead of the expanded form as in passport. Will this create any issue at PSK? Seeking confirmation here just to be on the safer side, as I don't want to be disappointed again during the appointment


From my experience in PSK, it won't create any issue. However, advise you to get a notary affidaavit mentioning both the variation of the names belong to one and same person. Use the affidavit only when they raise a concern.


----------



## maulikdoshi82 (Sep 9, 2017)

Why don't you update you AADHAR Name as per passport? It'll surely be life saver for you in all future correspondence and providing IDs everywhere otherwise you'll have to worry about name changes. AADHAR Name update will happen within a week and you'll be good to go. They'll accept passport as proof. 



deepak.pothiyil said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My wife's appointment for PCC was in vain as they refused to accept sbi bank statement or letter from her MNC as the address proof. I have now opened a new bank account to get her photo passbook done, but the name printed in passbook is as per the Aadhaar and not Passport, i.e abbreviations are used instead of the expanded form as in passport. Will this create any issue at PSK? Seeking confirmation here just to be on the safer side, as I don't want to be disappointed again during the appointment


----------



## nowwin4u (Dec 7, 2016)

*PCC Status not changed in 3 weeks*

Hi,

I applied for PCC for me and my wife from PSK Ghaziabad, Since our current address was different from the address in passport so Police Verification was initiated. After a week police man came from Noida sector 58 and did the verification, he asked for Rs. 1200 as chai-pani which I know is a norm so gave him. But the status on PSK website didn't change.
The status is "PCC application has been granted on 21/03/2018. Police Verification has been initiated and a request has been sent to SP Office, District Gautam Buddha Nagar. PCC needs to be collected from the Passport Seva Kendra where the applicant applied after a 'Clear' Police Verification Report is received at the Regional Passport Office. The applicant would receive an e-mail/sms once the PCC is ready for collection."
It's almost 3 weeks now, the police who came to my home said that from his side he has send the file to LIU (Local Intelligence Unit) who will send the report to PSK.
What should I do now? How much time it generally takes? It's almost 19 days now and there is no change in the status.


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

nowwin4u said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied for PCC for me and my wife from PSK Ghaziabad, Since our current address was different from the address in passport so Police Verification was initiated. After a week police man came from Noida sector 58 and did the verification, he asked for Rs. 1200 as chai-pani which I know is a norm so gave him. But the status on PSK website didn't change.
> The status is "PCC application has been granted on 21/03/2018. Police Verification has been initiated and a request has been sent to SP Office, District Gautam Buddha Nagar. PCC needs to be collected from the Passport Seva Kendra where the applicant applied after a 'Clear' Police Verification Report is received at the Regional Passport Office. The applicant would receive an e-mail/sms once the PCC is ready for collection."
> ...


I applied on 20th March bro. Last Wednesday Personal Police verification completed but status is still same as yours. I heard from few other guys that it takes around 1-1.5 weeks for police to submit report. Let's see..

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

nowwin4u said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied for PCC for me and my wife from PSK Ghaziabad, Since our current address was different from the address in passport so Police Verification was initiated. After a week police man came from Noida sector 58 and did the verification, he asked for Rs. 1200 as chai-pani which I know is a norm so gave him. But the status on PSK website didn't change.
> The status is "PCC application has been granted on 21/03/2018. Police Verification has been initiated and a request has been sent to SP Office, District Gautam Buddha Nagar. PCC needs to be collected from the Passport Seva Kendra where the applicant applied after a 'Clear' Police Verification Report is received at the Regional Passport Office. The applicant would receive an e-mail/sms once the PCC is ready for collection."
> ...


i think you should wait for things to move forwards as there were few holidays in between and police personnel get engaged in field duty during the festivals, i think you may get some positive news in this week


----------



## nowwin4u (Dec 7, 2016)

*Thanks*



sultan_azam said:


> i think you should wait for things to move forwards as there were few holidays in between and police personnel get engaged in field duty during the festivals, i think you may get some positive news in this week


Ya, I think you are right. Will wait till next Saturday, then will go to LIU or SP Office, dealing with these people is the last thing I want to do. Don't know when will these public servants act like one. No wonder why so many people want to leave this country.


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

nowwin4u said:


> Ya, I think you are right. Will wait till next Saturday, then will go to LIU or SP Office, dealing with these people is the last thing I want to do. Don't know when will these public servants act like one. No wonder why so many people want to leave this country.


Did you get it today?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## pankajk83 (Sep 16, 2017)

*Character Statutory Declaration*

In my 190 VISA application, I have uploaded PCC as well as Form 80 and Form 1221. 
Do I still need to attach the Character Statutory Declaration? Kindly help me with this query


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

pankajk83 said:


> In my 190 VISA application, I have uploaded PCC as well as Form 80 and Form 1221.
> Do I still need to attach the Character Statutory Declaration? Kindly help me with this query


Not required

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## pankajk83 (Sep 16, 2017)

*Character Statutory Declaration*



rahulpop1 said:


> Not required
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Thanks Rahul. I was getting a little worried as there was no clarity anywhere on the web.


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

pankajk83 said:


> Thanks Rahul. I was getting a little worried as there was no clarity anywhere on the web.


Welcome and best luck buddy.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## pankajk83 (Sep 16, 2017)

*Supporting docs*



rahulpop1 said:


> Welcome and best luck buddy.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk



One final question - I have submitted employment reference letters, payslips for last three months of every job, offer letter and employment letter as well as relieving letter. In addition, I have also submitted ITR.

Are bank statements still required? I haven't submitted those - it will be a mammoth task to get bank statements for 8-9 years.


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

pankajk83 said:


> One final question - I have submitted employment reference letters, payslips for last three months of every job, offer letter and employment letter as well as relieving letter. In addition, I have also submitted ITR.
> 
> Are bank statements still required? I haven't submitted those - it will be a mammoth task to get bank statements for 8-9 years.


Yes bank statements and salary slips of entire duration will be advisable to avoid CO contact for the same. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## AsterixArmorica (Apr 2, 2018)

I expect an invite in first lot of June 2018, if current trends hold.

I *renewed my passport from Ghaziabad PSK in August 2017*, however I am living on current/permanent address only since July 2017.

What pattern will my application for PCC likely to follow, if I apply for PCC in June 2018
1. PCC same day/next day at Ghaziabad PSK, without police enquiry.
2. PCC only after Police enquiry at my current address.
3. PCC only after Police enquiry both at my current address and on address I lived prior to July 2017.

I do not have bad experiences with police enquires, therefore, a little concerned.


----------



## gauravminhas (Mar 31, 2018)

Can any One please answer, what docs do police officials check when they come for pcc.?


----------



## AsterixArmorica (Apr 2, 2018)

Anyone?



AsterixArmorica said:


> I expect an invite in first lot of June 2018, if current trends hold.
> 
> I *renewed my passport from Ghaziabad PSK in August 2017*, however I am living on current/permanent address only since July 2017.
> 
> ...


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

gauravminhas said:


> Can any One please answer, what docs do police officials check when they come for pcc.?


Current address proof. Registered rent agreement if rented otherwise house tax and electricity bill.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## gauravminhas (Mar 31, 2018)

I have photo pass book of Bank bearing my current address, do they also ask for 2 neighbors photographs and their ID


----------



## AsterixArmorica (Apr 2, 2018)

You can check at the official website : List of Documents Required for PCC Issuance

However, it's pretty straight forward, current passport and, if and only if passport address does not match the current address, one Proof of Address from the list, which is same as the one required for issuance of passport.



gauravminhas said:


> Can any One please answer, what docs do police officials check when they come for pcc.?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

AsterixArmorica said:


> I expect an invite in first lot of June 2018, if current trends hold.
> 
> I *renewed my passport from Ghaziabad PSK in August 2017*, however I am living on current/permanent address only since July 2017.
> 
> ...


if police verification was done at time of passport issue in Aug 2017 then you will get pcc on spot, if not then they will verify at your current address


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

gauravminhas said:


> Can any One please answer, what docs do police officials check when they come for pcc.?


Typically for a passport or PCC,, the following documents are suggested:
1. Passport copy (My passport has hometown address instead of current one)
2. Aadhar card (I used the current address)
3. Local Bank account with the current address listed in that with a statement(I used SBI account which had a photo and the current address)
4. Gas Bill with the letter given by gas agency (The computer printout giving the address details given by the gas agency)

I have seen in cases company letter head not being accepted for many cases in front of me during wait time.

Finally the verification is required in case the passport officer requests it. Case to case is different. Since I had got my spouse and kids passports in Sep 2017, I did not require a police verification and also my Aadhar and Bank account are based locally (SBI Bank/Could be a nationalised bank).

There have been cases where verification was required even if the passport was renewed recently like in AsterixArmorica's case of August 2017. Typically it would take a week for the police to complete the verification and during their visit, it is suggested to keep the same copies of documents which you had submitted for PCC application in the PSK.


----------



## gauravminhas (Mar 31, 2018)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> gauravminhas said:
> 
> 
> > Can any One please answer, what docs do police officials check when they come for pcc.?
> ...





I have photo pass book of Bank bearing my current address, do they also ask for 2 neighbors photographs and their ID?


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

gauravminhas said:


> I have photo pass book of Bank bearing my current address, do they also ask for 2 neighbors photographs and their ID?


Nope but the PCC form does ask for names and other contact details of people who can vouch for you.


----------



## AsterixArmorica (Apr 2, 2018)

Thanks sultan_azam, 

The police verification was done at that time, so one thing less to worry about.

But, the way yesterday's invite went, now it looks, the wait will be beyond June. But this is not the thread to discuss that.




sultan_azam said:


> if police verification was done at time of passport issue in Aug 2017 then you will get pcc on spot, if not then they will verify at your current address


----------



## AsterixArmorica (Apr 2, 2018)

I think, you got it wrong. 

I was ASKING that, if I go for PCC in near future, considering that I got my passport renewed at my current (& permanent) address, within last year (August 2017). 

Would I get PCC on the spot or only after Police inquiry?



ravi.nidadavolu said:


> There have been cases where verification was required even if the passport was renewed recently like in AsterixArmorica's case of August 2017. .


----------



## nowwin4u (Dec 7, 2016)

I recently received my PCC report from Noida via PSK Ghaziabad in 3 weeks. I would like to share my learnings:
1. If your current address and passport address is same you will get PCC on same day in most cases.
2. Opt for sms alert of status when you go to PSK
3. If your current address is different then your case will be transferred to Police verification for sure. You will get a sms saying Police verification is initiated.
4. Police man will come to your home (after 1 week) to verify your current address only. Policeman openly ask for Rs. 1000 as bribe per person. If you want PCC early go to your local police station ask them to do verification early but then you will have to pay money there also and afterwards when they will come to verify at your home.
5. Once they verify they send to LIU(Local Intelligence Unit) office where they search online for your criminal history in other cities and states. 
6. They are suppose to complete the whole process in 3 weeks so they complete it on the last day only. In my case 1 week was taken by local police who came for verification and then 2 weeks by LIU.
7. If you want you can go to LIU and get it done but then also you will have to pay there.
8. LIU send the final report to PSK. You will get sms, just go and collect it.


----------



## gauravminhas (Mar 31, 2018)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> gauravminhas said:
> 
> 
> > I have photo pass book of Bank bearing my current address, do they also ask for 2 neighbors photographs and their ID?
> ...


----------



## gauravminhas (Mar 31, 2018)

nowwin4u said:


> I recently received my PCC report from Noida via PSK Ghaziabad in 3 weeks. I would like to share my learnings:
> 1. If your current address and passport address is same you will get PCC on same day in most cases.
> 2. Opt for sms alert of status when you go to PSK
> 3. If your current address is different then your case will be transferred to Police verification for sure. You will get a sms saying Police verification is initiated.
> ...



Thanks a lot dude,, I think shelling out money 1 time will be OK..... Rather than giving again and again.
I will show them my local pass book of Bank bearing current address, but in the end it comes to money....


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

gauravminhas said:


> Thanks a lot dude,, I think shelling out money 1 time will be OK..... Rather than giving again and again.
> I will show them my local pass book of Bank bearing current address, but in the end it comes to money....


by the way not every cop asks for money, personal experience


----------



## Ram112 (Apr 26, 2018)

Experts! please help me.

I have a query regarding my nickname. My divorce papers is showing both nickname and official names (example: 'nickname officialfirstname @ officialfirstname officiallastname' - here @ stands for alias). Except this document, rest all documents are showing proper name as per the passport.

Since my nickname is reflecting in the divorce papers, should I mention this in the application forms "Have you ever been known by other name?" field?

If so, submitting "One and the same person" name affidavit and self declaration is sufficient or CO will ask for police verification?

In India, I believe we do not get police verification done on the nicknames

Any info would really help. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

My Experience with PCC @Mumbai:

1- for spouse, we got PCC on the same day from PSK
2- For me, they wanted to background and address verification so had to undergo police verification process. Applied on 13th Apr'18 then had police constable visiting home on 14th Apr and went to police station on 15th Apr'18. Was regularly checking the status on passport site but status didnt change. Then finally on 30th Apr'18 files an grievance complaint on passport portal and got positive reply on 1st stating all clear and PCC can be collected from PSK.
3- Went to passport office today and got PCC in 10 minutes from PSK.

In all took 20 days to get PCC for me.

Hope this helps others.


----------



## sameer_ii (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi, 

I am an indian national staying in Qatar for last 3 years. I have the required points to apply for EOI, but I have a query about my PCC.

1. I checked with the indian embassy in Doha and they request me to obtain my PCC directly from India, is is normal for an indian national staying abroad to go back to the home country to obtain the PCC. 

2. Does anyone have any experience in obtaining PCC from Qatar. 

3. Should I wait till I receive an invite before I initiate my PCC.


----------



## rahulvsagane (Aug 9, 2015)

So, I want to ask one general question.

If my friend comes to Australia on tourist visa for 1 month and would like to apply for the PCC.
Is it possible?
Reason being he wants to apply for subsequent visa in Australia and he need the PCC.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rahulvsagane said:


> So, I want to ask one general question.
> 
> If my friend comes to Australia on tourist visa for 1 month and would like to apply for the PCC.
> Is it possible?
> ...


An Indian can apply for the PCC at any time
There is no restrictions 
Take an appointment at the nearest PSK and apply


Cheers


----------



## cmaroju (Nov 14, 2017)

Hi,

I am planning to apply for India PCC at CGI Chicago. Did anyone sent them application by mail ? I have few questions and want to know the process.

Urgent,


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

Hi Guys,

Is it mandatory to have spouse name endorsed in your passport to get the PCC?

Cheers.


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

ajay_ghale said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Is it mandatory to have spouse name endorsed in your passport to get the PCC?
> 
> Cheers.


No. But the PCC will mention Ms.XXX D/O Mr. YYY if spouse name is not present on wife's passport which may cause problems later. Try to get the Aadhaar corrected with address as W/O and the same would flow into your PCC. It's a one day work to get Aadhar corrected whereas passport updating will take more time.

Me and my wife's passport didn't have spouse names but her Aadhaar had W/O mentioned on it. So they gave it based on that. AADHAAR is the king these days.

Also to add, both our addresses were old ones and didn't match with present address. I got both of our Aadhaar corrected to present address and then applied. PCC was given on the spot with no questions asked. So, make sure that Aadhaar is up to date all the time.


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

csdhan said:


> No. But the PCC will mention Ms.XXX D/O Mr. YYY if spouse name is not present on wife's passport which may cause problems later. Try to get the Aadhaar corrected with address as W/O and the same would flow into your PCC. It's a one day work to get Aadhar corrected whereas passport updating will take more time.
> 
> Me and my wife's passport didn't have spouse names but her Aadhaar had W/O mentioned on it. So they gave it based on that. AADHAAR is the king these days.
> 
> Also to add, both our addresses were old ones and didn't match with present address. I got both of our Aadhaar corrected to present address and then applied. PCC was given on the spot with no questions asked. So, make sure that Aadhaar is up to date all the time.


Thanks csdhan,

Would try to get her aadhaar updated. However I am in UK and for PCC, website(VFS) is suggesting to submit only passport, so not sure adding spouse name in Aadhaar will yield any result. 

I will probably get my name added in my wife's passport.


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

ajay_ghale said:


> Thanks csdhan,
> 
> Would try to get her aadhaar updated. However I am in UK and for PCC, website(VFS) is suggesting to submit only passport, so not sure adding spouse name in Aadhaar will yield any result.
> 
> I will probably get my name added in my wife's passport.


Oops all that procedure I specified was for people in India. If you are outside, better get your passport updated. One thing though, you have to submit passport to them and it'll take some time to come back. So make sure that you take that into consideration.


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

csdhan said:


> Oops all that procedure I specified was for people in India. If you are outside, better get your passport updated. One thing though, you have to submit passport to them and it'll take some time to come back. So make sure that you take that into consideration.


Will do, not expecting invite anytime soon anyway.

However, I am claiming 5 points for partner. She has finished PTE and Skill assesment and they all have details of her current passport. Now, if we get my name added in hers, it will result in a new passport, do you see this as an issue?


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

ajay_ghale said:


> Will do, not expecting invite anytime soon anyway.
> 
> However, I am claiming 5 points for partner. She has finished PTE and Skill assesment and they all have details of her current passport. Now, if we get my name added in hers, it will result in a new passport, do you see this as an issue?


That's not a problem as long as you have complete paper trail for future reference. The passport number still remains the same I think for these changes.


----------



## ssou9 (Nov 13, 2017)

I m applying for SA 489 VISA soon in coming next month. 
My wife's name is not there in passport but my wife's passport has my name mentioned on her passport.
My appointment for PCC is on 20/09/2018, all i need is my passport and my permanent and current residential address proof.
All my documents have my permanent residential address listed. 
Passport seva can accept following documents as your current residential address-
Bank Passbook
Postpaid Mobile or Utility Bill
Rent Agreement 
All the 3 documents should have your name on it.


----------



## umsal (Jul 8, 2018)

hi

actually am working in a company situated in xxx state , can i take a pcc from my native place situated in yyy state , will co ask for explanation ?, because in sample pcc form, the state is mentioned where pcc is issued 

any help will be highly appreciated


----------



## jasssdeol (Jun 3, 2019)

Question with regards to getting PCC for partner visa 309

I have stayed in India on 2015 for 10months while I was applying for study visa and was residing at my aunt’s place back then and now I will be going back to meet my partner and get married wherein I will be residing at my partner’s parents place.

Do I need to provide only 1 PCC then? And As I will have a history of being a resident with different address in India I’m a bit confused


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jasssdeol said:


> Question with regards to getting PCC for partner visa 309
> 
> I have stayed in India on 2015 for 10months while I was applying for study visa and was residing at my aunt’s place back then and now I will be going back to meet my partner and get married wherein I will be residing at my partner’s parents place.
> 
> Do I need to provide only 1 PCC then? And As I will have a history of being a resident with different address in India I’m a bit confused


You apply and get 1 pcc only
You have to attach an extra address sheet for every address that you have lived
Before they issue the pcc they will contact all the concerned police stations of the addresses submitted by you and then only issue the PCC

So if you have stayed at several addresses, be prepared for a longer wait

Cheers


----------



## jasssdeol (Jun 3, 2019)

Thanks NB!

Do you know how long the wait will be approximately? 

And what documents do we need to show when getting PCC from India?

Is adhaar card necessary as I don’t have one and I’m not sure if it is needed in such case


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jasssdeol said:


> Thanks NB!
> 
> Do you know how long the wait will be approximately?
> 
> ...


Where are you applying from ?

If Australia, then you have to apply through VFS
You can check the list of documents required on VFS website

If your case is referred to India and you have many addresses, then very difficult to assess the time required 

You will have to just wait patiently after applying 

Cheers


----------



## jasssdeol (Jun 3, 2019)

Probably India.

I do have a choice to either apply from India or Philippines. As I was thinking of applying for working visa in Philippines as my parents live here.

I was even thinking to apply for PMV 300 if I was to apply from Philippines as from what I’ve read in the forum there is less requirement needed.

So it will go this way:

Go to India - Get engaged - Come back to Philippines and lodge PMV 300 - Apply for tourist visa to Aus stating that I need to help my partner to plan our wedding

Do you think I will have a chance on getting tourist visa granted as I will be newly employed I guess that puts a question, maybe if I apply after 3 months of working in here and then show incentive to return such as work and family plus I can mention that I have lodged PMV 300 will that be enough ? 

Otherwise, if this seems to be risky we will have to go for PV 309. I’m just afraid there is much longer waiting time in India and I would not want to stay away from my partner for too long.



Thanks heaps!


----------



## singlarun (Oct 4, 2018)

I have renewed my passport in March 2018 with complete Police verification and now I wish to apply for PCC for Australian PR, though my permanent and present address same in the passport, So shall I required again police verification in my case for PCC certificate or it will be issued on the same appointment day without fresh police verification mode?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

singlarun said:


> I have renewed my passport in March 2018 with complete Police verification and now I wish to apply for PCC for Australian PR, though my permanent and present address same in the passport, So shall I required again police verification in my case for PCC certificate or it will be issued on the same appointment day without fresh police verification mode?


You should get it on the same day

Cheers


----------



## jasssdeol (Jun 3, 2019)

Hey guys, 

I need help with regards to requirements for applying offshore partner visa in India.

Me and my partner are planning to get married in India soon. He is an Australia Citizen. I have been to India for a few occasions and my longest stay has been for 10months. I have lived in the Philippines from the day I was born.

Question:

Do I need to apply for adhaar card? Is it required when completing requirements for partner visa from India? 

For instance, if we need to apply for a marriage certificate in India, do I need to have an adhaar card first? My partner does have one but I don’t as I never lived continuously and wasn’t born in India.

THANKS


----------



## jasssdeol (Jun 3, 2019)

How do you get PCC from India if your passport address is different from you current residence? Two different states to be clear


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jasssdeol said:


> How do you get PCC from India if your passport address is different from you current residence? Two different states to be clear


No problem
You go the PSK which is nearest to you
They will send your papers to the police station of your original address and get a clearance and send you the same by courier 

You will sadly not get the pcc immediately as would have happened if both addresses were same

Cheers


----------



## jasssdeol (Jun 3, 2019)

NB said:


> No problem
> You go the PSK which is nearest to you
> They will send your papers to the police station of your original address and get a clearance and send you the same by courier
> 
> ...



Do you know how long it will take to get the pcc in that case?

Thank you


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jasssdeol said:


> Do you know how long it will take to get the pcc in that case?
> 
> Thank you


It all depends on how quick your home town police station respond

Assume it to be one month

Cheers


----------



## jasssdeol (Jun 3, 2019)

Thanks a lot!

Do you know what kind of documents are needed to provide current residential address? 

As I will only be staying at my spouse’s parents home and I’m not sure how I will be able to provide current address proof


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jasssdeol said:


> Thanks a lot!
> 
> Do you know what kind of documents are needed to provide current residential address?
> 
> As I will only be staying at my spouse’s parents home and I’m not sure how I will be able to provide current address proof


1	Water Bill
2	Telephone (landline or post paid mobile bill)
3	Electricity bill
4	Income Tax Assessment Order
5	Election Commission Photo ID card
6	Proof of Gas Connection
7	Certificate from Employer of reputed companies on letter head
8	Spouse's passport copy (First and last page including family details mentioning applicant's name as spouse of the passport holder), (provided the applicant's present address matches the address mentioned in the spouse's passport)
9	Parent's passport copy, in case of minors(First and last page)
10	Aadhaar Card
11	Rent Agreement
12	Photo Passbook of running Bank Account (Scheduled Public Sector Banks, Scheduled Private Sector Indian Banks and Regional Rural Banks only)

Cheers


----------



## jasssdeol (Jun 3, 2019)

NB said:


> jasssdeol said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks a lot!
> ...


Sorry to be annoying, as I haven’t stayed in India for longer than 10months at any time, I was just wondering what if I don’t meet any of the requirements above?

As I will be living with my spouse’s parents at their house, the bills and everything are under their name. 

How do you get postpaid bill though? I can’t even get an adhaar card as I’m not eligible.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jasssdeol said:


> Sorry to be annoying, as I haven’t stayed in India for longer than 10months at any time, I was just wondering what if I don’t meet any of the requirements above?
> 
> As I will be living with my spouse’s parents at their house, the bills and everything are under their name.
> 
> How do you get postpaid bill though? I can’t even get an adhaar card as I’m not eligible.


The bank should open an account for you based on your father in laws credentials 
That’s the only way I can see

Cheers


----------



## jasssdeol (Jun 3, 2019)

NB said:


> jasssdeol said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to be annoying, as I haven’t stayed in India for longer than 10months at any time, I was just wondering what if I don’t meet any of the requirements above?
> ...


Will they still ask for residence proof? I have different address in my passport though as compared to the current address. I’m sorry I’m just not aware at all about how it works in India.

Thanks a lot


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jasssdeol said:


> Will they still ask for residence proof? I have different address in my passport though as compared to the current address. I’m sorry I’m just not aware at all about how it works in India.
> 
> Thanks a lot


The bank statement is the address proof for PSK
What the bank will require, you will have to contact them and ask

Please do some leg work instead of just asking questions 

Cheers


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

Hello everyone,

Please help me with the following query.

I'm applying for Indian Police clearance certificate via VFS Melbourne. I need help with completing personal particular form please.

8 a) Permanent Address & Tel. No. along with Police Station: Is this our Indian address on the passport?

8(b) Present Residential Address & Tel. No, along with Police Station and residing since:
I'm living in Melbourne since 2016. Which address should be provided here?

9. If you have not been resident at the address given at COLUMN 8(b) continuously for the last one year, please furnish other address(es) with duration(s) resided (Please furnish an additional set of P P Forms for each address with Police station. - What should be the response for this ?

Appreciate your help.

Thanks,
Aswin


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aswinputhenveettil said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Please help me with the following query.
> 
> ...


Are your parents living in india ?
Can you give their address?

Cheers


----------



## amandeepkaur (Jul 12, 2018)

Hi guys, 
What's the current processing time for Indian PCC. I had applied on 5th of July 2020 and still under process. I applied to Melbourne VFS office through post.

Sent from my SM-A217F using Tapatalk


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

amandeepkaur said:


> Hi guys,
> What's the current processing time for Indian PCC. I had applied on 5th of July 2020 and still under process. I applied to Melbourne VFS office through post.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A217F using Tapatalk


Anywhere between 6-9 weeks. It might take longer depending on the verification of address.


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

amandeepkaur said:


> Hi guys,
> What's the current processing time for Indian PCC. I had applied on 5th of July 2020 and still under process. I applied to Melbourne VFS office through post.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A217F using Tapatalk


I applied on 21st July and got it on 31 August. So around 5 to 6 weeks. If you got an email saying that police check has been forwarded to India, best thing would be to contact the local police station. This will speed things up. 

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## amandeepkaur (Jul 12, 2018)

Thanks for the update. I also got an email that police check has been dispatched. 

Sent from my SM-A217F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanjana.K (May 8, 2020)

Hi Does any one know the VFS or any other organisation who can procide an update on INDIAN PCC in Australia ? it has been 60 days without an update and Indian verification authority has confirmed that details have been sent back to AUS. Thanks


----------



## John Ambrose (Sep 1, 2020)

Sanjana.K said:


> Hi Does any one know the VFS or any other organisation who can procide an update on INDIAN PCC in Australia ? it has been 60 days without an update and Indian verification authority has confirmed that details have been sent back to AUS. Thanks


If you know someone in Australia, it is better to ask them to check directly in the office!


----------



## John Ambrose (Sep 1, 2020)

John Ambrose said:


> Sanjana.K said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Does any one know the VFS or any other organisation who can procide an update on INDIAN PCC in Australia ? it has been 60 days without an update and Indian verification authority has confirmed that details have been sent back to AUS. Thanks
> ...


By the way a small clarification! I studied in Perth, Bentley campus from the year 2009-2011. As we all know, Perth is declared as regional area now. can I claim points for the regional area?


----------



## aussie2016 (Jul 5, 2016)

Sanjana.K said:


> Hi Does any one know the VFS or any other organisation who can procide an update on INDIAN PCC in Australia ? it has been 60 days without an update and Indian verification authority has confirmed that details have been sent back to AUS. Thanks


Could you please let me know how much time it took for you to get the PCC? 

I am in the same situation. I applied for the PCC on 15th September 2020 and has been contacted by local police on 1st week of October. I have completed all the formalities, but still haven't got my PCC.

I reached out to High Commission of India here in Canberra, but they did not know where it has stuck and informed me to wait for one more week.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aussie2016 said:


> Could you please let me know how much time it took for you to get the PCC?
> 
> I am in the same situation. I applied for the PCC on 15th September 2020 and has been contacted by local police on 1st week of October. I have completed all the formalities, but still haven't got my PCC.
> 
> I reached out to High Commission of India here in Canberra, but they did not know where it has stuck and informed me to wait for one more week.


Ask you parents to contact the local police station to send your file to the headquarters 
Thereafter chase up the headquarters to send it to the external affairs ministry 

Cheers


----------



## saahar (Oct 27, 2020)

Hi folks,
I submitted my PCC application at VFS Adelaide and now my status changed to 












If the police verified in India and then how long does it take?

Did anyone have a similar kind of case?

Cheers,
Saahar


----------



## Magnes (Mar 2, 2021)

saahar said:


> Hi folks,
> I submitted my PCC application at VFS Adelaide and now my status changed to
> View attachment 99160
> 
> ...



Hi,

I have got the same update, but it's been two weeks since the police check has been completed as per my parents. I don't know what the delay is and there has not been any update after that. Can someone let me know if there is any way I could follow up with the authorities.

Regards,
Mary


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

saahar said:


> Hi folks,
> I submitted my PCC application at VFS Adelaide and now my status changed to
> View attachment 99160
> 
> ...





Magnes said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have got the same update, but it's been two weeks since the police check has been completed as per my parents. I don't know what the delay is and there has not been any update after that. Can someone let me know if there is any way I could follow up with the authorities.
> 
> ...


You can contact the police station directly quoting your File number and confirm if the verification has been done. Once it is done at local police station, if the jurisdiction which it comes under has a commissioner office, then it goes there for an additional step, which you can follow up again if needed. Once these two steps are complete, it generally takes a week's time to come through to Embassy / Consulate.


----------



## Magnes (Mar 2, 2021)

fugitive_4u said:


> You can contact the police station directly quoting your File number and confirm if the verification has been done. Once it is done at local police station, if the jurisdiction which it comes under has a commissioner office, then it goes there for an additional step, which you can follow up again if needed. Once these two steps are complete, it generally takes a week's time to come through to Embassy / Consulate.


Thanks fugitive, will check with my local police station again.


----------



## Magnes (Mar 2, 2021)

Magnes said:


> Thanks fugitive, will check with my local police station again.


So I re-checked with the local police station and it said that the clear certificate was sent to the embassy on 17th Feb, does anyone know how long it would take for this process to complete? Thanks for your help


----------



## Cynojay (Dec 8, 2019)

Hi Guys, appreciate it if anyone can help here.

I am applying for PCC for India from Australia. The problem is no one resides at my Indian Address. I know the neighbours who can vouch for me (as mentioned on the PP form) but the house will be locked. 
My parents currently live in a remote location and they relocate frequently as my father is in defence services. 

Can I go ahead with my permanent address or should consider my parent's address? The problem is - I need the PCC before the end of April as my TSS visa will expire.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Cynojay said:


> Hi Guys, appreciate it if anyone can help here.
> 
> I am applying for PCC for India from Australia. The problem is no one resides at my Indian Address. I know the neighbours who can vouch for me (as mentioned on the PP form) but the house will be locked.
> My parents currently live in a remote location and they relocate frequently as my father is in defence services.
> ...


If the neighbours are willing to cooperate, then give your parents address and ask him to visit the local police station and do the needful
Cheers


----------



## Cynojay (Dec 8, 2019)

NB said:


> If the neighbours are willing to cooperate, then give your parents address and ask him to visit the local police station and do the needful
> Cheers


Sorry, you mean give the permanent address if neighbours are willing to cooperate? Else give parents address?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Cynojay said:


> Sorry, you mean give the permanent address if neighbours are willing to cooperate? Else give parents address?


Give the address given in your existing passport if the neighbors are willing to go the extra mile
Cheers


----------



## Cynojay (Dec 8, 2019)

NB said:


> Give the address given in your existing passport if the neighbors are willing to go the extra mile
> Cheers


Thanks NB as always. I have submitted my application now with permanent address. Fingers crossed 🤞.


----------



## Singh_lucky (Apr 1, 2015)

Cynojay said:


> Thanks NB as always. I have submitted my application now with permanent address. Fingers crossed 🤞.


Hi mate, Did you get any response on your PCC ? I have applied my pcc today so curious to know how many will it take ?


----------



## Cynojay (Dec 8, 2019)

Singh_lucky said:


> Hi mate, Did you get any response on your PCC ? I have applied my pcc today so curious to know how many will it take ?


Yes, my parents got a call from the local police station on 10th April to submit a few documents. Now waiting for clearance.


----------



## Cynojay (Dec 8, 2019)

Singh_lucky said:


> Hi mate, Did you get any response on your PCC ? I have applied my pcc today so curious to know how many will it take ?


Yes, my parents got a call from local police station on 10th April to submit a few documents. Now waiting for clearance.


----------



## ausdreamsg (Oct 27, 2020)

Magnes said:


> So I re-checked with the local police station and it said that the clear certificate was sent to the embassy on 17th Feb, does anyone know how long it would take for this process to complete? Thanks for your help


Hey, just wondering if you have received the clearance yet and how long did it take for you in total?

Thanks


----------



## amandeepkaur (Jul 12, 2018)

What's the current processing time for Indian police check after fees get deducted by VFS. 

Sent from my SM-A217F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

amandeepkaur said:


> What's the current processing time for Indian police check after fees get deducted by VFS.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A217F using Tapatalk


You should get it in a month if it’s issued locally
If it gets referred to india, then upto 3 months
Cheers


----------



## userAdm*n (Mar 14, 2018)

I need to get Indian PCC for my Citizenship application, 
I read that now police physically verifies the address even when you apply from Australia, here lies my problem

1. I stayed in rented house in Bangalore (Karnataka) when I was in India and my passport, DL and voter Id have the address of this house.
2. Don't know many people there as it was a small place with not many houses and everyone we knew have shifted out of nearby houses after Covid.
3. Parents don't stay in Karnataka and with Covid situation don't think they can even make that trip in the near future.

Does anyone have any idea on whether Indian PCC can be done in this situation ?


----------



## akh1980 (Aug 31, 2014)

NB said:


> You should get it in a month if it’s issued locally
> If it gets referred to india, then upto 3 months
> Cheers


Hi NB,
Aren't all the PCC applications being referred to India nowadays?
Thank you.


----------



## amandeepkaur (Jul 12, 2018)

You are right the Indian police checks are being referred to local police station that you mention while filling up police check form. 

Sent from my SM-A217F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

akh1980 said:


> Hi NB,
> Aren't all the PCC applications being referred to India nowadays?
> Thank you.


It depends on your profile 
No one can predict
Cheers


----------



## Arshbir Thind (Feb 16, 2020)

I had a look into this NB as I asked you query because I was worried about my medical check-up appointment, they changed the rules last year. Now it is mandatory to get fresh clearance every time for every service since mid of last year. They are not using the ones from old files however the timeline is a bit quicker than before aprx 2 months from the acquaintances I confirmed (who have undertaken since the change of rules). I submitted a Postal application without an appointment my application was forwarded to my local police station on the 4th day of submission, they have 3 weeks to confirm my address now, If they don,t, I have been advised to follow them up.

Hopefully, I get it before my medical appointment Will be very tight though.


----------



## sait (Nov 3, 2020)

Hi All, 

I need to get Indian PCC for my wife who is currently on a visitor visa so that I can apply for her onshore dependent visa. Is it possible to apply PCC in VFS Australia, will they accept it ? If yes, is it the same process as others or is it a different process?


----------



## Sukhjass (Sep 2, 2021)

my wife needs pcc for Pr application 
in Her passport my name or address r not mentioned 
If she applied her pcc as single not married 
If my wife's PCC said "d/o <her father>" instead of "w/o <me>". Will it cause any trouble??


----------



## Sukhjass (Sep 2, 2021)

Pls reply am so confused


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sukhjass said:


> my wife needs pcc for Pr application
> in Her passport my name or address r not mentioned
> If she applied her pcc as single not married
> If my wife's PCC said "d/o <her father>" instead of "w/o <me>". Will it cause any trouble??


It is not compulsory to add husband name in the passport 
Don’t give a wrong declaration that she is single and get into trouble 
Apply normally as married 
Cheers


----------



## Sukhjass (Sep 2, 2021)

Her parents don’t know about our marriage 
If i she applied as married it cause trouble in our families 
That’s the reason i want to that Pcc is for individual is ok or it’s mandatory in pcc to have husbands name instead of father name


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sukhjass said:


> Her parents don’t know about our marriage
> If i she applied as married it cause trouble in our families
> That’s the reason i want to that Pcc is for individual is ok or it’s mandatory in pcc to have husbands name instead of father name


Consult a Mara agent
Giving a false declaration to the government authorities especially immigration is a recipe for trouble 
Cheers


----------



## Sahil050 (Jan 11, 2016)

Hello - Need advice: officer from local police station called me to inform that my PCC has been rejected as my rent agreement was less than 1 year old, however, when I check the passport website it shows that my application is still under process. Is there anything I can do ? I need to submit my application by 7th Oct.


----------



## auvpower (Oct 19, 2021)

Arshbir Thind said:


> I had a look into this NB as I asked you query because I was worried about my medical check-up appointment, they changed the rules last year. Now it is mandatory to get fresh clearance every time for every service since mid of last year. They are not using the ones from old files however the timeline is a bit quicker than before aprx 2 months from the acquaintances I confirmed (who have undertaken since the change of rules). I submitted a Postal application without an appointment my application was forwarded to my local police station on the 4th day of submission, they have 3 weeks to confirm my address now, If they don,t, I have been advised to follow them up.
> 
> Hopefully, I get it before my medical appointment Will be very tight though.


----------



## auvpower (Oct 19, 2021)

did you received your PCC?


----------



## Arshbir Thind (Feb 16, 2020)

Yes, mate, Indian Police are much advanced now I got it in 20 days.
2 off my cousin lives in Canada he got it in around 25 days. (they applied around July this year)

Fresh Police checks were conducted. Police officers come and verify the address, take signatures on their tab and report electronically to the consulate the same week.


----------



## dvinoth86 (Jan 20, 2013)

Could someone who recently got your india pcc from Australia share the number of days it took to receive PCC?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## salmoh (Apr 26, 2016)

dvinoth86 said:


> Could someone who recently got your india pcc from Australia share the number of days it took to receive PCC?
> Thank you in advance.


heya, applied 15th feb, got response from passport admin on 5th march that its been sent to the local police thana which i had mentioned in the application. waiting game now


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

salmoh said:


> heya, applied 15th feb, got response from passport admin on 5th march that its been sent to the local police thana which i had mentioned in the application. waiting game now


Don't just wait. Call the Police Station where your application has gone to and follow-up. It does help speed up applications.


----------



## salmoh (Apr 26, 2016)

fugitive_4u said:


> Don't just wait. Call the Police Station where your application has gone to and follow-up. It does help speed up applications.


yeah... will call them up...lets see how it goes..will keep updating here about the progress


----------



## Manny h (10 mo ago)

Hi friends,
I am in Australia.
Wife and I need PCC for our 190 application. We fall under CGI Perth VFS as we are in the NT. 
Both our passports have different Indian address to our permanent address. VFS mentions the following
_if Indian address provided in online PCC application form is
different than the one printed in Indian passport then submit a copy of new address proof_. 

What address proof do we provide?

Can someone please help?🙏🙏


----------



## salmoh (Apr 26, 2016)

Manny h said:


> Hi friends,
> I am in Australia.
> Wife and I need PCC for our 190 application. We fall under CGI Perth VFS as we are in the NT.
> Both our passports have different Indian address to our permanent address. VFS mentions the following
> ...


You can submit Adhar Card, if there is a different adress in Adhar to your Permanent one, then you can get it changed Online and then generate the Adhar pdf and submit it.


----------



## Manny h (10 mo ago)

salmoh said:


> You can submit Adhar Card, if there is a different adress in Adhar to your Permanent one, then you can get it changed Online and then generate the Adhar pdf and submit it.


Sorry. Adhar is not possible unfortunately. We're in Australia.

Any other option please?


----------



## lalitp (Jan 20, 2016)

Hello,

Is it that Police go to the house everytime when we apply for PCC from Onshore? I will need PCC for 887 in near future and once we move to Australia the house will be locked and my mother will be living in other city and she being senior citizen 75 + years old, wont be able to come and visit the Police station in entirely different city. My all the documents are changed to my own house and not my parents house.

The laws and rules related to PCC in India are rather unhelpful and silly for people living abroad! (I am being very polite here)

I live in a proper apartment society and society office do have record of me in there books with all the maintenance bills paid etc. 

What would happen if I dont live there and Police come and visit there? Would it cause any problem? Would they send adverse report since the house is locked? If they do then that would be really silly! How can I live in India and Australia at the same time? Adverse report meaning no PCC, so does it mean no PR??? It is scary even to imagine not getting PR due to stupid rules in relation to PCC.

Thank you.


----------



## salmoh (Apr 26, 2016)

salmoh said:


> heya, applied 15th feb, got response from passport admin on 5th march that its been sent to the local police thana which i had mentioned in the application. waiting game now


hey guys update: got a watsapp message on my indian number from the police station, they asked for documents, have provided adhar pan and photo. lets see what they do with this


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Manny h said:


> Sorry. Adhar is not possible unfortunately. We're in Australia.
> 
> Any other option please?


You have two options

1) Retain the addresses as it is and apply for a PCC
2) Provide any valid address proof per available documentation (VoterID, Electricity bills, Landline tel bill etc) and apply for a PCC

All the best..!


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

lalitp said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is it that Police go to the house everytime when we apply for PCC from Onshore? I will need PCC for 887 in near future and once we move to Australia the house will be locked and my mother will be living in other city and she being senior citizen 75 + years old, wont be able to come and visit the Police station in entirely different city. My all the documents are changed to my own house and not my parents house.
> 
> ...


It will not be an issue as the police is well aware of your whereabouts based on what is sent to them by Indian High Commission (MEA when applied from within India). Worst case if they bungle it up, it then goes for final approval to your local SP / Commissioners office where they scrutinise it further. Generally they are good at it (at least in my state) and process it through provided you have no dodgy records. Sometimes, they hold on to it awaiting communication from the applicant. So it is always prudent to call them maybe after 15 days of you being notified that it has gone for Police Verification. If the file is in Commissioner / SP's office, do let them know you have applied from Australia and the house is locked. Police with regards to Passport matters is not the same it used to be couple of decades ago, so breathe easy..!

All the best..!


----------



## Manny h (10 mo ago)

fugitive_4u said:


> You have two options
> 
> 1) Retain the addresses as it is and apply for a PCC
> 2) Provide any valid address proof per available documentation (VoterID, Electricity bills, Landline tel bill etc) and apply for a PCC
> ...


Thank you. The address on our passports are from a rental house we lived in a different state. Does that work?


----------



## salmoh (Apr 26, 2016)

salmoh said:


> hey guys update: got a watsapp message on my indian number from the police station, they asked for documents, have provided adhar pan and photo. lets see what they do with this


hey guys update: got the pcc today via express courier, packaging was not good... the doc was bit crumbled but its ok

good luck guys with your pcc's


----------



## Manny h (10 mo ago)

salmoh said:


> hey guys update: got the pcc today via express courier, packaging was not good... the doc was bit crumbled but its ok
> 
> good luck guys with your pcc's


Congratulations. 
Can you please answer my query above?


----------



## salmoh (Apr 26, 2016)

Manny h said:


> Thank you. The address on our passports are from a rental house we lived in a different state. Does that work?


Yes that will work, however you should provide correct documentation when asked to submit in the station and references required if any. 
I suggest you give the current permanent address where you some proof you can submit.


----------



## salmoh (Apr 26, 2016)

Manny h said:


> Sorry. Adhar is not possible unfortunately. We're in Australia.
> 
> Any other option please?


the verification constable will tell you what you should submit according to your situation


----------



## Manny h (10 mo ago)

salmoh said:


> the verification constable will tell you what you should submit according to your situation


Great, thanks buddy


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 19, 2021)

Hi 
Has anyone submitted pcc application at vfs Melbourne?
Do they retain our passport till the process is complete for walk-in appointments? 
Thanks.


----------



## Freeza (Jun 21, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> Hi
> Has anyone submitted pcc application at vfs Melbourne?
> Do they retain our passport till the process is complete for walk-in appointments?
> Thanks.


Submitted pcc application to vfs Melbourne with my original passport a week ago via courier and heard nothing back even after a week. At least they should tell the applicants that they received their documents safely rather than the applicant struggling to find out.!


----------



## AusQuery (10 mo ago)

userAdm*n said:


> I need to get Indian PCC for my Citizenship application,
> I read that now police physically verifies the address even when you apply from Australia, here lies my problem
> 
> 1. I stayed in rented house in Bangalore (Karnataka) when I was in India and my passport, DL and voter Id have the address of this house.
> ...


Hi Mate,

*How did your PCC application went, did you get it. I am in same boat as described by you. Thanks*


----------



## Freeza (Jun 21, 2019)

AusQuery said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> *How did your PCC application went, did you get it. I am in same boat as described by you. Thanks*


Yes, finally got an update via SMS.


----------



## Manny h (10 mo ago)

Hi friends,
Please help.URGENT PLZ!!
I have been in Australia for more than two years now. In the personal particulars form,
9a. Present address & Tel. No. along with Police Station - straightforward - permanent address
9.b. column: Present address & Tel. No. along with Police Station and residing since - _*is it the same as the Permanent Indian address (the one with address proof) or is it the Australian address?*_
10. If you have not been resident at the address given at COLUMN 9.b. continuously for the last one year, please furnish other address(es) with duration(s) resided. _*What is this? Australia or just permanent Indian address(the one with address proof)?*_


----------



## au513 (Aug 20, 2017)

Manny h said:


> Hi friends,
> Please help.URGENT PLZ!!
> I have been in Australia for more than two years now. In the personal particulars form,
> 9a. Present address & Tel. No. along with Police Station - straightforward - permanent address
> ...


Below is how I filled up the form and got the pcc this week:
9a. Entered Indian address
9b. Entered Australian address and local Australian police station
10. Previous Australian addresses as I lived less than a year at 9b
11. Indian references for both


----------



## Manny h (10 mo ago)

au513 said:


> Below is how I filled up the form and got the pcc this week:
> 9a. Entered Indian address
> 9b. Entered Australian address and local Australian police station
> 10. Previous Australian addresses as I lived less than a year at 9b
> 11. Indian references for both


Thanks so much. This helps a lot! 🙏

How long was the processing time after VFS received it?


----------



## natasha.joseph (Apr 3, 2017)

Hi - I have rented out my apartment in Bangalore, India and my passport and Aadhaar have that address. My Indian driving license has my parent's address (in Chennai) and they still live there. So grateful if someone could please suggest if I should give the Bangalore address or the Chennai one while applying for India PCC from Sydney? I can ask the family who has rented my place to talk to cops when they come for checks and they can vouch for me. Thank you!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

natasha.joseph said:


> Hi - I have rented out my apartment in Bangalore, India and my passport and Aadhaar have that address. My Indian driving license has my parent's address (in Chennai) and they still live there. So grateful if someone could please suggest if I should give the Bangalore address or the Chennai one while applying for India PCC from Sydney? I can ask the family who has rented my place to talk to cops when they come for checks and they can vouch for me. Thank you!


You have to give the address where you actually lived
Cheers


----------



## natasha.joseph (Apr 3, 2017)

Thought I'll just pen down here my timeline when I applied for India PCC for Australian citizenship, someone may find it useful. 
*April 29, 2022*
Couriered documents to VFS India, Sydney 
*May 6 *
Received an email notification saying the application has been received and is under assessment with The Consulate General of India in Sydney. 
*May 21*
Passport office in India sends an email saying Police Verification Request has been sent to the Police department in Bangalore
*May 26*
Receives sms on my phone from the police officer mentioning its about my PCC application and asking me to call the officer. He asked me about my present location and when I left India etc. Then asks me to send someone who knows me in person to the police station. My sister in-law visits the station and the officer asks her to give them copies of my address proof -- handed over passport and Aadhaar which had the same address and 2 passport photos of me. The officer also asks my sister in-law to write a signed letter addressed to the police officer mentioning she knows me and the address was my last one in India. 
*June 2, 2022*
Receives message from VFS saying the PCC has been couriered. So it took just over 5 weeks for me to get my PCC.


----------



## nik68716 (12 d ago)

I forgot to send a self-addressed envelope with my pcc application and my status has changed to PCC has been printed. Will VFS post my pcc and passport back or I will have to contact them? Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nik68716 said:


> I forgot to send a self-addressed envelope with my pcc application and my status has changed to PCC has been printed. Will VFS post my pcc and passport back or I will have to contact them? Thanks


If you have missed the mandatory self addressed envelope, you should contact them by email or phone
I doubt VFS will be generous enough to send you the documents at their own expense 
Cheers


----------



## nik68716 (12 d ago)

NB said:


> If you have missed the mandatory self addressed envelope, you should contact them by email or phone
> I doubt VFS will be generous enough to send you the documents at their own expense
> Cheers


They did actually post it and I have got the tracking number. I called them up and they informed me the fees that they charge includes $22 for posting the documents back. So if any of the people who see tus forum have made the same mistake, they will still post it. Cheers.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nik68716 said:


> They did actually post it and I have got the tracking number. I called them up and they informed me the fees that they charge includes $22 for posting the documents back. So if any of the people who see tus forum have made the same mistake, they will still post it. Cheers.


Good to know
Cheers


----------



## _rish (5 d ago)

Manny h said:


> Great, thanks buddy



Hey Manny, I'm in a similar situation as you , can you please share what is to be done in case my current indian address is diff from the one mentioned in passport ? Thanks, any help is highly appreciated.


----------

